# Let's see your Dooneys!



## louislover260

Hey! I thought that it would be ALOT of fun if we celebrated our Dooney bags and accesories!

So I will start with mine!

Large Frame Pocket Satchel:







Leather Coin Holder Green






IT Medium Wristlet White






IT Coin Holder White








So Come On!!! Post your Dooney's here!  And let's spark some Dooney interest!!!!!


----------



## 3011sarah

Oooo- I Love that first bag. So simple and classy! I need to dig through boxes (moved recently) and find my digital camera...


----------



## louislover260

That would be awesome!!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## grayxie

I don't have many Dooney pieces, but I love the ones I have.

Kiwi Nile domed satchel
Green rounded satchel
Zebra wristlet
Zebra coin purse


----------



## louislover260

WOW! That green rounded satchel is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!  When did that come out?


----------



## i<3handbags

Nice bags ladies!


----------



## louislover260

i<3handbags said:


> Nice bags ladies!


 

lol I'm not a lady


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Here's the only Dooney I own.


----------



## louislover260

wow!  that looks GREAT with your neverful


----------



## grayxie

louislover260 said:


> WOW! That green rounded satchel is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!  When did that come out?



Thanks
I purchased this bag in Spring 2006 at TJ Maxx. I've also seen this style in brown w/brown trim on eBay.


----------



## caxe

I LOVE that black frame bag.  

When I get the time, I may do this, post pics of all my DB bags and accessories.


----------



## TechDiva

louislover260 said:


> Hey! I thought that it would be ALOT of fun if we celebrated our Dooney bags and accesories!
> 
> So I will start with mine!
> 
> Large Frame Pocket Satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the D&B collection! But my mouth dropped when I saw your satchel.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

louislover260 said:


> wow!  that looks GREAT with your neverful



Thanks!  They both have lovely patina now.


----------



## louislover260

anyone else have pics?!?


----------



## TechDiva

I hope to be posting pics soon of my D&B collection.


----------



## TechDiva

Here is my D&B collection.


----------



## caxe

Gorgeous collection, TechDiva!


----------



## louislover260

WOW! Techdiva... my jaw just  hit the floor!  That is amazing!


----------



## G&D

Gorgeous satchel--I love it!


----------



## anglarry04

I love them all..esp the pink little wristlet/pouch. Will be posting my Dooney collection this weekend. I have one item in storage, so once i get that i can post


----------



## louislover260

YAY! Can't wait AngLarry


----------



## bABy Steffy

TechDiva...That is one nice Dooney collection.  Way to go!


----------



## TechDiva

Here are some of my older D&B's.


----------



## caxe

I have more Dooneys than any other brand.  So I need to get them all together for another updated group shot.  Y'alls bags are making me DROOL!


----------



## TechDiva

caxe said:


> I have more Dooneys than any other brand. So I need to get them all together for another updated group shot. Y'alls bags are making me DROOL!


 

Please do... I would love to see the collection. Louislover260 motivated me to post my pics. I carry other bags as well but my Dooney collection is the biggest thus far. And because there is not a subforum dedicated to Dooney & Bourke we need to keep this going.  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## louislover260

TechDiva said:


> Please do... I would love to see the collection. Louislover260 motivated me to post my pics. I carry other bags as well but my Dooney collection is the biggest thus far. And because there is not a subforum dedicated to Dooney & Bourke we need to keep this going. Can't wait to see the pics!


 
Exactly!  I would love to see the Dooney folks come together, and eventually get our own subforum...

BTW... that yellow drawstring bag is HOT!


----------



## caxe

louislover260 said:


> Exactly!  I would love to see the Dooney folks come together, and eventually get our own subforum...
> 
> BTW... that yellow drawstring bag is HOT!



Nuh uh, t'aint gonna haps.

There was a Dooney subforum at one point in time, but that went the way of Betamax.

I think there's a slim to none chance of it being reopened.  I think we few Dooney fans are best to just keep several threads going, and keep raving about all our great bags!


----------



## louislover260

oh darn... oh well... I can settle for this then I suppose!


----------



## caxe

However, the mods and or Meg and or Vlad MAY reopen it.  It all depends.  They're such hard and great workers, tending to all the details of the forum to keep it running, so that may be something they may not wish to undertake again.  But the forum they have given is us fantastic.  We can just have our Dooney threads, and make sure we post in them frequently so they stay at the top of the list.  If we all ban together and take it seriously, I'm sure we can accomplish that.

I love love love Dooney, and never plan to stop carrying them because they have SO many different lines and SUCH diversity!  We can relish our bags without there being a subforum for them, so let's just make the best of what we have!

I'll post pics of my old collection.  I have to take new pics and add five or six more items!  I'll try to redo this by the end of the week.

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/the-dooneys-of-caxe-143455.html

The picture of my Dooneys:







Since I took this picture I've bought two more D&B purses and four more accessories. Maybe I'll do an updated group shot someday.


----------



## louislover260

caxe said:


> However, the mods and or Meg and or Vlad MAY reopen it. It all depends. They're such hard and great workers, tending to all the details of the forum to keep it running, so that may be something they may not wish to undertake again. But the forum they have given is us fantastic. We can just have our Dooney threads, and make sure we post in them frequently so they stay at the top of the list. If we all ban together and take it seriously, I'm sure we can accomplish that.
> 
> I love love love Dooney, and never plan to stop carrying them because they have SO many different lines and SUCH diversity! We can relish our bags without there being a subforum for them, so let's just make the best of what we have!
> 
> I'll post pics of my old collection. I have to take new pics and add five or six more items! I'll try to redo this by the end of the week.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/the-dooneys-of-caxe-143455.html
> 
> The picture of my Dooneys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I took this picture I've bought two more D&B purses and four more accessories. Maybe I'll do an updated group shot someday.


[/quote]


Those are BEAUTIFUL!  The Bolero is unique!


----------



## caxe

Oh, and I want to tell everybody to post your collections in the "your bag collection" section of the forum.  Who knows?  Someone may see all of our wonderful bags and we may sway some of them over to our Dooneying side.

I think the subforum is as follows:

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase


----------



## louislover260

yeah, great idea!


----------



## TechDiva

The picture of my Dooneys:







Since I took this picture I've bought two more D&B purses and four more accessories. Maybe I'll do an updated group shot someday.[/quote]


Very nice collection.  I'm really loving the leather domed zip satchels.  But if you get a chance just take a pic of the new D&B items and post. That's what I'll do...b/c to pull all those bags out is rough (or maybe I'm just lazy:shame. But thanks for posting, I love to see what other D&B bags people are carrying.


----------



## TechDiva

caxe said:


> Oh, and I want to tell everybody to post your collections in the "your bag collection" section of the forum. Who knows? Someone may see all of our wonderful bags and we may sway some of them over to our Dooneying side.


 

I like that idea as well.:okay:


----------



## louislover260

come on! lets see more DB!


----------



## caxe

This is a hastily taken photo of my Medallion stuff.  One day I will do a group shot of all my bags together, but some of the bags from my original photo are in storage now.

**will take a better photo**

Small duffel in black and white, passport holder in black and white, and wristlet in black and white.


----------



## luralee

Wow, really nice bags!   I have never seen some of these D&B bags.   I have a candy canvas barrel and a sig green/vachetta crossbody.   
Almost bought a silver medium lock sac last night at Macy's -- 50% off.   Just couldn't quite decide if it was for me or not.
Would you wear a silver bag with anything or only to dress up?   It wasn't that shiny, but was silver smooth leather.   It was like the tan bag in one of the pics above.


----------



## louislover260

I would wear it with anything!


----------



## TechDiva

Today I stumbled on and bought 2 D&B wallets. I've been looking for a brown croco wallet and really got lucky. Its not an exact match to my med. croco sac and cosmetic bag, but it will work. I parted with the black checkbook wallet and gave it to my mom (she loved it).


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Once I take better pictures for my showcase, I'll put all of my bags there. But, here are a few of my Dooney's - just the AWL's - with some of my favorite scarves or other accessory.

Cream AWL Mini Tassle Tote
Platinum AWL Medium Hobo
Navy AWL Domed Satchel with wristlet
Black AWL Mini Hobo with TMoro trim and Black AWL Cellphone Case


----------



## louislover260

FABULOUS bags!!! those are so classy!


----------



## TechDiva

PsychoBagLady, I am so loving your collection. The navy domed satchel and the platinum hobo made my mouth drop  (very hard colors to find in leather). I can't wait to see the rest. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## one2many

My D&B collection is definitely not as large as you guys.  I have a D&B navy nylon tote in small, I have a D&B brown nylon tote in medium, a doodle wristlet, a D&B fuschia silver satchel charm, and a simple little tan coin purse (don't know if the coin purse is real or not).


----------



## Veelyn

CAXE- Dont you just love your Doodle duffles?!

I bought my first designer purse, this Dooney duffle in white sz medium I believe , for myself as a graduation gift last May. It is by far my favorite purse every and I will never give it up!

My boyfriend bought me the square coin purse [Which I dont have a pic of cuz I dont have it with me]

And my grandma gave me the key ring!


----------



## TechDiva

one2many said:


> My D&B collection is definitely not as large as you guys. I have a D&B navy nylon tote in small, I have a D&B brown nylon tote in medium, a doodle wristlet, a D&B fuschia silver satchel charm, and a simple little tan coin purse (don't know if the coin purse is real or not).


 


one2many I would love to see pics of your collection. I can't recall ever seeing a D&B nylon bag IRL. I bet its gorgeous. If you don't mind would you post pics?


----------



## grayxie

TechDiva said:


> one2many I would love to see pics of your collection. I can't recall ever seeing a D&B nylon bag IRL. I bet its gorgeous. If you don't mind would you post pics?



The Dooney outlet had a whole bunch of them, they were tucked behind another wall. Very reasonably priced, which was suprising.


----------



## LewLew

I have a dark garnet red croco embossed circle hobo (trimmed in brown/amber), a black AWL bucket type bag, and a green bag whose style name escapes me.  If I can get DH outta the house, I'll take a picture - he makes fun of me photographing my bags!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

My Marquesa small flap bag, not sure of the proper name of it...







and my bumblebee collection 






I have some more too, I just haven't finished taking pictures of them!  I'll update when I have more pictures taken and edited.


----------



## caxe

Veelyn said:


> *CAXE- Dont you just love your Doodle duffles?!*
> 
> I bought my first designer purse, this Dooney duffle in white sz medium I believe , for myself as a graduation gift last May. It is by far my favorite purse every and I will never give it up!
> 
> My boyfriend bought me the square coin purse [Which I dont have a pic of cuz I dont have it with me]
> 
> And my grandma gave me the key ring!



I REALLY love them!  My Medallion duffles as well!  Occasionally I think about selling off my bags, but I can't bear to part with any of them, especially my duffels.  They're so roomy.  They hold a lot, and are very durable and easy to clean.


----------



## one2many

TechDiva said:


> one2many I would love to see pics of your collection. I can't recall ever seeing a D&B nylon bag IRL. I bet its gorgeous. If you don't mind would you post pics?


 
Pic is not great and the totes are a little wrinkled (they've been rolled and stored) but here is my D&B collection:






I love nylon bags. I just can't get enough nylon bags. I love the slouchiness of them and the ease of movement. I  Nylon Bags. With my Dooney totes, I usually snap the sides down and snap the bottoms in so the tote resembles more of a bowler bag. In the center of the brown tote is my little Dooney charm (I love that charm, I wish people would sell them on ebay). There is also my doodle wristlet and my real/fake? Dooney coin purse.


----------



## musicgirl

I have to admit that I have so many and have them stored so many places I don't think I could ever get pictures taken but I will tell some of what I have (what I can remember).

a black, a red, and tan cabrioleather satchels with long handles
platinum AWL (small with tassel) not tote but can't remember name
green velvet hobo
purple velvet hobo
aqua cabrioleather hobo
black, brown cabrioleather hobos
a black and a tan big cabrioleather satchels
black AWL tassel tote
cream AWL tassel tote
purple AWL satchel with outside pockets
dark green AWL satchel with outside pockets
platinum AWL circle bag
dark green AWL circle bag
tan circle bag (bigger than the other two)
tan tote
cream AWL with dark brown trim
baby blue AWL
pink AWL
dark red AWL dome satchel
brick AWL
dark red AWL bowler bag
small orange with the tiny hearts around clasp
small black croco with cross body strap
brown croco satchel with front pockets
small bright blue with outside pockets
purple AWL small bucket bag (not sure that's the name)
grass green AWL with dark brown trim
tan cabrioleather bucket bag
denim large satchel
burnt orange, dark green, dark red fabric satchels
navy fabric small tassel tote
red fabric small tassel tote
splash fabric (large) with pockets and white trim
black quilted fabric tote
black AWL drawstring (newer style)
burgandy AWL drawstring (older style)
cream AWL small drawstring with very long handle
blue cabriolet fabric satchel
4 totes - brown suede
dark green with hearts
magazine (editor's) tote (cream and black)
denim with short handles and attachable long handle


I think that's all. Yes, I know I have a problem.:shame: I don't even really carry any Dooneys much anymore. I have so many other bags and right now am carrying mostly Tano!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

It got my second ever Dooney today.  It's a cosmetic case again.  I needed a bigger one, and knew right away I wouldn't settle for anything less than a Dooney case, because I love my pink one so much.  I found a large cosmetic case the quilt print in brown/brown/black/t-moro trim for $26 (retail $65)!  Here's a link to it.  I'll post my own pics later!  

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=29622


----------



## caxe

musicgirl that is SOME collection!  I and others would LOVE to see a group shot, or...several group shots!

I'll be doing a big group photo of my bags soon...

It's so much fun to read about what everyone else has!


----------



## louislover260

OMG! Musicgirl! You could have a Dooney Museum! 

I AM JEALOUS!!

Congrats!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

Musicgirl that sounds like an amazingly stunning collection! that list just keeps on going! I would definitely love to see pictures!


----------



## musicgirl

Thanks!
The sad thing is I forgot all the wristlets, wallets, etc.  I have a lot of those also.  Maybe when my husband goes on a business trip I can dig everything out and take pictures because it will take forever to get them out and put them back.  I keep giving my sister and Mother bags and it doesn't help because I just buy more.  Most of the Dooneys came from TJMaxx and Marshalls because I love to go "treasure hunting" there.  I don't think I could ever get rid of the cabrioleather bags because they are definitely more rare I think.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

I am soooo enjoying this thread. (and thanks for the nice comments about the bags I posted!) 

Queen_Kitty, your pics look better than the D&B catalog! Wow!


----------



## louislover260

one2many said:


> Pic is not great and the totes are a little wrinkled (they've been rolled and stored) but here is my D&B collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love nylon bags. I just can't get enough nylon bags. I love the slouchiness of them and the ease of movement. I  Nylon Bags. With my Dooney totes, I usually snap the sides down and snap the bottoms in so the tote resembles more of a bowler bag. In the center of the brown tote is my little Dooney charm (I love that charm, I wish people would sell them on ebay). There is also my doodle wristlet and my real/fake? Dooney coin purse.


 

OMG! I saw the red swingpack version at TJ... i so should have bought it!!!!

LOVELY collection!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I finally got around to take some pics of my new Dooney makeup bag.  I even took a pic of the inside just to show how much it hold (a lot!).  Here ya go:


----------



## TechDiva

ArmCandyLuvr, I'm loving the new cosmetic case. Now I'm thinking about the same style in the pebbled leather in black.:shame: I didn't think it could hold that much, until I saw your pic.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Here's a listing of what I have in there (copied from a list I posted in the beauty forum):  

1. Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Eyeshadow in Ravish Me
2. L'Oreal Star Secrets Eyeshadow Quad in Eva's Violets
3. Ulta Eyebrow Gel in Light Brown
4. L'Oreal Wear Infinite Eyeliner in Black
5. Ulta Eyeliner in Olive
6. Ulta Eyeliner in Indigo
7. L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara in Black
8. L'Oreal True Match Powder in Nude Beige
9. Ulta Concealer in Medium
10. Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer
11. Bourjois Blush in Lilas D'Or
12. Sally Hansen Lip Inflation in Clear
13. DiorKiss (This one and number 14 were part of a limited edition holiday set. Both are labelled Plum Tart.)
14. DiorKiss 
15. Ulta Brilliant Lip Gloss in Big Tease
16. Ulta Lip Liner in Flesh
17. Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Lipstick in Exposed
18. Ulta Limited Edition Holiday Lipstick in Pointsettia
19. Palladio Rice Powder Blotting Sheets
20. L'Oreal HIP pigment in Valiant w/ brush
21. A ballpoint pen


----------



## caxe

I collect medallion, now I may consider getting that makeup case in the medallion print.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ My local Macy's had a white Medallion one marked down to $26.  I would have gotten that, but I was scared about it yellowing in the future.  Seeing what happened to some of the white IT bags sort of scared me away from the white coated canvas.


----------



## caxe

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ My local Macy's had a white Medallion one marked down to $26.  I would have gotten that, but I was scared about it yellowing in the future.  Seeing what happened to some of the white IT bags sort of scared me away from the white coated canvas.



OMG!  I should run out there right fast before the BF gets home and see if they have one!


----------



## xpurseloverx

my dooney's


----------



## louislover260

GREAT collection purselover!  very neat!


----------



## louislover260

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^^ My local Macy's had a white Medallion one marked down to $26. I would have gotten that, but I was scared about it yellowing in the future. Seeing what happened to some of the white IT bags sort of scared me away from the white coated canvas.


 

The white canvas only yellows if you take REALLY bad care of it!


----------



## caxe

^^^

I always wanted a white It barrel bag.  I don't have any It items, only It Tapestry.


----------



## xpurseloverx

louislover260 said:


> GREAT collection purselover! very neat!


 thank you


----------



## TechDiva

I've caught the fever for the wristlets. I have wristlets by Coach, but I didn't have any by D&B (well until now). I just purchased these and love them. But I had to part with the tan one (once again...I gave it my mother).


----------



## louislover260

TechDiva said:


> I've caught the fever for the wristlets. I have wristlets by Coach, but I didn't have any by D&B (well until now). I just purchased these and love them. But I had to part with the tan one (once again...I gave it my mother).


 

Those are beautiful!  Please let me know what line they are from, they look like Case Leather, but I am not sure.  What other colors were available?  I love those!


----------



## sgj99

wow! i feel like a kid in a candy store. i just found this web-site last week and am having so much fun already.

here are my two dooney's.


----------



## TechDiva

sgj99 said:


> wow! i feel like a kid in a candy store. i just found this web-site last week and am having so much fun already.
> 
> here are my two dooney's.


 


 OMG!!! Your purses are gorgeous. I love them both. Good picks and by the way...welcome.


----------



## TechDiva

louislover260 said:


> Those are beautiful! Please let me know what line they are from, they look like Case Leather, but I am not sure. What other colors were available? I love those!


 


Thank you. These are case leather. These were the only colors I saw (that's why I bought them both:shame. I actually found these @ Amazon! Only $22.00!!! I love the look, I just need to find out what I could use it for.


----------



## sgj99

TechDiva said:


> OMG!!! Your purses are gorgeous. I love them both. Good picks and by the way...welcome.


 

thank you.  my husband took the picture.  he doesn't give me a hard time about my purse addiction since he is the same way about his cameras and camera equipment.


----------



## louislover260

wow sgj99 I love that flap satchel!!! Great colors too!


and only $22.00 Tech!?!?  WOW!!!! What a steal


----------



## sign_coach925T

well here are my DB items


----------



## lovinalotofbags

LouisLover, great looking bag.


----------



## missvnguyen

My Dooneys







Although I don't really use these anymore, I probably could never sell them because these were my first "designer" bags. I saved for so long to get these when I was 14


----------



## louislover260

Thank you into!  And coachboi... that watch is AMAZING! I have to have one now!


----------



## pursefan06

*HERE IS MY DOONEY COLLECTION.....*


----------



## louislover260

WOW! Pursefan! Those are GREAT! Did you get that Dooney large duck coin holder at retail?


----------



## sign_coach925T

louislover260 said:


> Thank you into! And coachboi... that watch is AMAZING! I have to have one now!


 

Thank you.  it is the perfect sport watch ( and the Swarovski crystals give it that added chic touch) . the hands glow in the dark and it also has a  5 year warranty.  Now i really am likeing the large chronograph watch in blue . That is the perfect business lunch office one. 
tell me what you think . they have an assortment of colors to choose from


----------



## louislover260

that is a beautiful watch coach boi!!!! def get it!


----------



## caxe

sign_coachboi said:


> Thank you.  it is the perfect sport watch ( and the Swarovski crystals give it that added chic touch) . the hands glow in the dark and it also has a  5 year warranty.  Now i really am likeing the large chronograph watch in blue . That is the perfect business lunch office one.
> tell me what you think . they have an assortment of colors to choose from
> 
> View attachment 473058



I love the watch too!


----------



## sign_coach925T

thank you both. yes i think i will take the plunge but i have to get the other items on my list first . is so nice to see others who like dooney also. DB has so much to choose from . which is why i have starting buying more dooney. You never have to carry the same bag everyday. Plus they pay attention to function ( cell phone pockets and key hooks.. )


----------



## pursefan06

louislover260 said:


> WOW! Pursefan! Those are GREAT! Did you get that Dooney large duck coin holder at retail?


 
Thanks!! Sorry for responding so late, I did get it at retail a looooonnnngg time ago.


----------



## louislover260

pursefan06 said:


> Thanks!! Sorry for responding so late, I did get it at retail a looooonnnngg time ago.


 

AWESOME! Do you mind if I ask how much it was?


----------



## musicgirl

^^I have the same exact coin holder and got it between 15 and 20 years ago at a department store for around $35-40 I think.  But somehow I have misplaced the wristlet strap.  I have looked everywhere for it.  I know it has to be in my house somewhere!!


----------



## PepperBal

I just joined this forum an hour ago and I'm already in love!  This thread is right up my alley.  Here are my Dooneys (please excuse the dim lighting):

Here are my 3 moon-shaped (suede, leather, and quilt), double pocket brown leather, and my quilted wallet in the lower bottom.





These are my buys at the 2007 tent sale (Plaid, Annalisa, and French leather)




My matching quilted bags for work




And last but not least my 3 duffles (I bought the pink plaid one at the tent sale for $75!!!)





I'm so happy to find people as insane about purses as I am


----------



## fendifemale

Nice bags guys! I have a cabriolet bucket bag. Let me see if I can find the pic.


----------



## pursefan06

louislover260 said:


> AWESOME! Do you mind if I ask how much it was?


 Musicgirl is right, I paid about $40 for it.  It is still very nice and sturdy.


----------



## louislover260

Thanks pursefan!


----------



## midg613

I'm still wanting the Chiara....to add to the lot


----------



## louislover260

midg613 said:


> I'm still wanting the Chiara....to add to the lot


 

What an awesome collection!  Great mix of vintage and new bags!  Congrats!


----------



## sign_coach925T

midg613  I love your  signature anniversary small dommed stachel . i have that bag but in the blue ( well i had it and sent it into the trade in program) it is  such a classic statment bag.


----------



## Scooch

Love this thread!! I have about 6 dooneys. Will take pictures when I get home tonight. The latest purchase and the one I am carrying now is the rope design bucket bag in Mocha. Perfect summer bag and love the pockets inside. It is smaller than what I usually carry but it keeps me from carrying so much!


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

I have the Alto Doctor Satchel in natural.  I don't have a picture of it with me, but here's the bag from the Dooney site.  I originally wanted it in Marine but the outlet closest to me didn't have it.  I did find it in natural for a super price.    I also like the vintage Dooney doctor bags.


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

I LOVE this one, louislover260! Great piece!


louislover260 said:


> Large Frame Pocket Satchel:


----------



## louislover260

EmilyAnne_SD said:


> I have the Alto Doctor Satchel in natural. I don't have a picture of it with me, but here's the bag from the Dooney site. I originally wanted it in Marine but the outlet closest to me didn't have it. I did find it in natural for a super price.  I also like the vintage Dooney doctor bags.


 

Oh I LOVE this bag!!!  Do you think it would look good on a guy?


----------



## ktheartscoach

Love the thread!  I haven't taken pics of my DBs, but wanted to share that I got 3 wristlets on sale at Macy's tonight - two were the girly flap wristlets (one in pink, one in brown) marked down to $27 from $45 - those are gifts.  The other is the brown pebble grain medium wristlet marked down to $25 from $50 - that baby is MINE!    The girly ones were next to a sign marked 40% off, but the leather one was in the rotating case with the other "regular price" wallets - it was a nice surprise!  I absolutely love DB - so great to see others who do too!


----------



## midg613

sign_coachboi said:


> midg613 I love your signature anniversary small dommed stachel . i have that bag but in the blue ( well i had it and sent it into the trade in program) it is such a classic statment bag.


 Thanks....I had some other vintage Dooney's, but have sold them on *bay..or given them away.  I came close to getting the Chiara, but I resisted for a bit more.  I'm hoping to find a great deal on one.


----------



## Lora9584

I am really liking this purse but before I plunk down that kind of money just have a few questions for anyone who already has one. Do you have the leather, patent or the giraffe? Also do you have the small or medium size. Is it heavy to carry on your arm. I have been to macys so often to look at what they have I am sure they are tired of seeing me. It is just so darn hard to decide what bag to buy.


----------



## alissahall

I just bought my first Dooney this morning... until today, I thought I wasn't much for Dooney styles but this one caught my eye! 

Any opinions on the Annalisa leather? (Yes, the bag's name caught my eye first, I admit it! But who doesn't want a purse that's -almost- named after them?) And a pic too if it works... ain't it cute? Can't wait to get it!


----------



## anglarry04

Alissahall- I have the Annalisa in Large black pebbled leather! I LOVE IT! it's sooo soft and buttery.  Definitely worth it! Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## alissahall

anglarry04 said:


> Alissahall- I have the Annalisa in Large black pebbled leather! I LOVE IT! it's sooo soft and buttery. Definitely worth it! Hope you enjoy yours.


 
Good to know!  I usually don't go for pebbled leather, but I was possessed to bid this bag this morning before my first cup of coffee was even inside me. I don't regret it, mind you. I just seriously started the day with an impulse buy I knew nothing about (very unlike me).

I think it will be a great black casual bag, I can see me wearing jeans with it already.


----------



## grayxie

YAY! A new Dooney lover!


----------



## tdickens

HOW DO YOU ALL LIKE THE NEW LARGE DB PRINT? I'M THINKING OF GETTING THE DUFFLE IN WHITE -


----------



## anglarry04

I was just looking at the exclusives and saw the new mettalic large makeup bag! HOLY COW! it is cute. I think i want to order it.


----------



## sign_coach925T

it is in interesting look.... I myself have looked at it. i think if i did buy something from this line i would opt for a small accessory.  The duffle i think would be nice. could use for gym or carry on bag . not to sure about those tassle totes though.... 

i also do like that metallic jewelery pouch but did u see the patent agendas


----------



## caxe

tdickens said:


> HOW DO YOU ALL LIKE THE NEW LARGE DB PRINT? I'M THINKING OF GETTING THE DUFFLE IN WHITE -


 
*I have the Doodle duffels in black and white (but I can't find them) and I have the Medallion duffels in black and white (which I'm super PISSED about because they're now half the price I bought them for!) so...I could see myself getting these...I don't know, I thought about it.  I have the small duffels.  I probably wouldn't carry them much, as I don't carry my other four duffels a lot, probably because two of them are missing. I collect these things more than anything else, so for that reason, I'd buy.*


----------



## caxe

alissahall said:


> I just bought my first Dooney this morning... until today, I thought I wasn't much for Dooney styles but this one caught my eye!
> 
> Any opinions on the Annalisa leather? (Yes, the bag's name caught my eye first, I admit it! But who doesn't want a purse that's -almost- named after them?) And a pic too if it works... ain't it cute? Can't wait to get it!


 
*I loooooooooooove this.*


----------



## abandonedimages

Yay, D&B celebration! Well, here is my only one at the moment:





I _want_ this one:





I saw it in Macys awhile back, and I really like it! It seems extremely sturdy and the strap is beautiful!


----------



## abandonedimages

pursefan06 said:


> *HERE IS MY DOONEY COLLECTION.....*


 
Wow! I love them all! What line are the bags with the metal plate tags? Those are very nice!


----------



## bakeacookie

I bought my first Dooney impulsively while waiting for my mom at Macy's.
It's the flap wristlet in the black signature tone, which is just big enough to carry my phone and a card case. It's simple, the right size of my phone, and with it on sale, it was too good to pass up!


----------



## junebug35

I love this forum!! Y'all are so cool. I'm expecting my first Dooney this week. Found a really good deal on the DB website and I am sooo excited! I was on the Coach kick but everyone around here is a coach fanatic it seems...I'm getting a little tired of looking at them everywhere I turn. Y'all's bags are gorgeous!


----------



## alissahall

caxe said:


> *I loooooooooooove this.*


 
Oh thank you... me too, me too! I can't wait for her to arrive, hopefully today!!! I'm dying to caress that leather!!!:okay:


----------



## desert princess

You ladies have some great Dooney's. Here are the two I own.


----------



## New2Coach

I want to join in on this dooney thread. I have about 8-10 bags. I need to get them all together & take pics soon. But I just wanted to share a pic of my latest purchase (borrowed from the Dooney site). I got this at the Dillard's sale last week. I paid less than $140.00 for it! I love it! I usually carry Coach nowadays, but this one caught my eye. I love the red accents on the leather trim.(You can not see the red in the pic)


----------



## caxe

*^^^ I love the strap on that bag.  I have one with a similar strap.  Congrats on your purchase!  It will last a lifetime.  I should buy more classic D&B pieces like that one.  Do you have the small, medium, or large version?*


----------



## alissahall

New2Coach said:


> I want to join in on this dooney thread. I have about 8-10 bags. I need to get them all together & take pics soon. But I just wanted to share a pic of my latest purchase (borrowed from the Dooney site). I got this at the Dillard's sale last week. I paid less than $140.00 for it! I love it! I usually carry Coach nowadays, but this one caught my eye. I love the red accents on the leather trim.(You can not see the red in the pic)


 
You got a great bag at a great price! Hope you enjoy it for years to come, it looks like a classic style and a very practical color!


----------



## New2Coach

caxe said:


> *^^^ I love the strap on that bag. I have one with a similar strap. Congrats on your purchase! It will last a lifetime. I should buy more classic D&B pieces like that one. Do you have the small, medium, or large version?*


 
I think it is the medium. I really like it so far. It does slouch when I carry it, but I kinda like that.


----------



## lulu3955

I'm completely dooney obsessed!! I'm currently trying to get all styles they made in flap wristlets. They are so useful and cute. I'm looking for an Ivy Large Quilt Medium Hobo (2006/2007) Page 1 has some dooney and some dooney wristlets Page 2 of my handbag showcase is devoted to Dooneys  Take a peek. if you like:
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/lulus-likeable-labels-collection-343325-2.html


----------



## caxe

lulu3955 said:


> I'm completely dooney obsessed!! I'm currently trying to get all styles they made in flap wristlets. They are so useful and cute. I'm looking for an Ivy Large Quilt Medium Hobo (2006/2007) Page 1 has some dooney and some dooney wristlets Page 2 of my handbag showcase is devoted to Dooneys  Take a peek. if you like:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/lulus-likeable-labels-collection-343325-2.html


 
*I LOVE your collection!*


----------



## TygerKitty

abandonedimages said:


> Yay, D&B celebration! Well, here is my only one at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _want_ this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it in Macys awhile back, and I really like it! It seems extremely sturdy and the strap is beautiful!


 
These are both gorgeous!


----------



## caxe

*Just got the Cindy tote in the black parade print.  I hardly ever carry my white one, but I HAD to get this.  This is my fourth Cindy in less than a month. They're so much fun to collect!*


----------



## frenchiefan

^^ I really like this...pretty!


----------



## alissahall

lulu3955 said:


> I'm completely dooney obsessed!! I'm currently trying to get all styles they made in flap wristlets. They are so useful and cute. I'm looking for an Ivy Large Quilt Medium Hobo (2006/2007) Page 1 has some dooney and some dooney wristlets Page 2 of my handbag showcase is devoted to Dooneys  Take a peek. if you like:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/lulus-likeable-labels-collection-343325-2.html


 
You do have a wonderful collection of Dooneys! How do you like the Annalisa leather comparatively?


----------



## lulu3955

alissahall said:


> You do have a wonderful collection of Dooneys! How do you like the Annalisa leather comparatively?


I love the annalisa leather. It's so soft and it's wears really well with age. I really wish they would do more styles in annalisa or maybe even a wallet (a girl can dream, right LOL)


----------



## shoeguru3

Just wanted to let you know that Monday there were a variety of Dooney bags at my TJMAXX including some bowler style (sorry I don't know exact names).


----------



## junebug35

I got my new Dooney today!! The Tassel Bucket purse (lg quilt)...I am tickled pink!


----------



## abandonedimages

junebug35 said:


> I got my new Dooney today!! The Tassel Bucket purse (lg quilt)...I am tickled pink!


 
Yay, congratulations! Pictures?  Mmm, I am feeling the D&B love!


----------



## alissahall

junebug35 said:


> I got my new Dooney today!! The Tassel Bucket purse (lg quilt)...I am tickled pink!


 
This calls for a modeling pic!


----------



## junebug35

here ya go...never done this so hope it shows up. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=1684&pictureid=13621


----------



## lulu3955

junebug35 said:


> here ya go...never done this so hope it shows up.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=1684&pictureid=13621


It's so cute!! Love the color and the tulip shape


----------



## caxe

*I have four Cindy totes...but I have my eye on several more! I need to expand my collection so...maybe next month!*

*I just snapped this pic. My camera sucks, so the picture quality isn't the greatest. From front to back: large black Crossword Cindy with vachetta trim with a brown Crossword multi zip around, large black Parade Cindy with red leather trim, large white Parade Cindy with red leather trim, and a large coffee (brown) Crossword Cindy with vachetta trim. I want tons more! These are huge...maybe 16 inches across at the top.  They come in a smaller size, but I only like the big ones; I'm a "kitchen sink" kind of girl.*

*I want to get all my bags and accessories together for another group shot. But two of my bags are missing.*


----------



## lulu3955

^^ Nice Cindy Collection !!!


----------



## TechDiva

caxe...very cool Cindy collection:okay:. I have one also (croco embossed leather in crimson) and I love it. I can't believe at one moment I was thinking of taking her back. Which is your next Cindy purchase? I was thinking of getting another one but not sure...maybe a patent leather.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

abandonedimages said:


> Yay, D&B celebration! Well, here is my only one at the moment:



This bag is fab!  Great choice!


----------



## iheartdooney

Great collections! I need to get some pics of mine. I am currently torn between the Lucy and a leather Chiara. I love the small Chiara, but it doesn't fit on my shouler and I really want a shoulder bag. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## alissahall

I got my Dooney over the weekend and I love it! Hopefully I'll find a time to take some pictures sometime soon, but it is the perfect size, and the leather is really nice. Looks like the kind that just gets better over time too. I've already given her 3 lubriderms rub downs, she's loving it!


----------



## caxe

iheartdooney said:


> Great collections! I need to get some pics of mine. I am currently torn between the Lucy and a leather Chiara. I love the small Chiara, but it doesn't fit on my shouler and I really want a shoulder bag. Decisions, decisions.


 
*I'd love a medium Chiara in some type of signature print...*


----------



## alissahall

Hooray, I love this D&B bag!! Finally took some pics yesterday.... And of course the new puppy had to make sure he was included.


----------



## desert princess

Cute puppy and a beautiful bag.


----------



## midg613

I just received the Fall&Winter 08 catalog and I'm drooling over some of the new design bags.  The Nubuk Zebra is really nice and I am so wanting the Boldrini...its $650 but TDF.


----------



## knasarae

^^ I just got it too and fell head over heels for the Zebra Patent Striped Sacs.  I haven't been this excited about a Dooney since their Giraffe line!


----------



## greenpixie

Great bag Alissahall! I love the shape.


----------



## TygerKitty

knasarae said:


> ^^ I just got it too and fell head over heels for the Zebra Patent Striped Sacs. I haven't been this excited about a Dooney since their Giraffe line!


 
Do you have a pic???


----------



## alissahall

Thank you *desert princess* and *greenpixie*!  I haven't quit carrying it since it arrived. It just seems to go with everything and is such a great casual bag, I love it.


----------



## knasarae

TygerKitty said:


> Do you have a pic???


 
The pics are better in the catalog.  But here's one from the Dooney site.


----------



## sign_coach925T

i say this bag also on website um i am waiting on my catalog also... i really would really liek to see how large it is. am so ready to go back home for x mas break and stop by D&B store and try on .  B?F has the promotion card so will see what i get for xmas new years gift.


----------



## mema08

this dooney is brown leather that can be worn cross body, long thin strap, holds a ton.  love it.  magnetic closure, great for shopping.


----------



## handbag*girl

I just bought my 1st Dooney and fell in love. My collection is growing quickly. It's easy with the outlet 20 min from my house and the full price boutique 25 min away.


----------



## lulu3955

WOW! I love your growing collection. How is the hayden clutch?? Is it roomy? I've been thinking about getting one since I saw it. What a fantastic start, very well rounded collection!


----------



## handbag*girl

The clutch is a great size. I tried putting my stuff in it and there was plenty of room for my multifunction wristlet (I need something small for bills), my phone, house keys, car keys, and lipstick. It is beautiful and roomy. I got a deal on mine (long story) but the Manager in my store said that as its part of HP being their spokesperson they may not be able to sell them after Dec 31st ... ie the might go on sale or hit the outlets. Also Dillards has them on the website and they keep having sales. There is also a spend $200 and get $50.00 coupon floating around (and it's good until the 2nd week in Jan I think).

Thanks for your comments. I have always been a "black bag girl". These bags I feel are practical and different than my norm.



lulu3955 said:


> WOW! I love your growing collection. How is the hayden clutch?? Is it roomy? I've been thinking about getting one since I saw it. What a fantastic start, very well rounded collection!


----------



## nanette0269

last month, I purchased a small dooney....then immediately followed it up with the suede mauritzia with twisted straps.  I love this large bag!

I want to add a chiara to it with some sort of year-round color, as well as the lucy in brown.


----------



## michellebelle

I purchased my first Dooney a few weeks ago...

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=27103 in black 

I'm now thinking about getting a Dooney wallet in the (hopefully near) future...


----------



## knasarae

I haven't carried a Dooney in a few years.  But I recently got a Patent Medium Cindy Tote in Mustard and it is hotness!!


----------



## rorosity

I don't have a Dooney to share, but I did buy a white patent Hayden bag for my 16-year old daughter (as a Christmas gift) and I know she is going to love it.  She has been wanting that bag for a long time.  They are currently on sale on the Dooney site.


----------



## jenniferelaine

I just bought the Medium Chiara in black patent today with the matching checkbook wallet.  I AM IN LOVE!!  My sister has always been into Dooney, but prior to today the last time I bought a Dooney was June 1995 when I bought a bag, wallet & matching keychain.  At age 18, I ran thru $500 on a purse & accessories in 5 minutes!  I've always liked Dooney; I prefer the leather to the prints & love the patent & croc!


----------



## junebug35

handbag*girl said:


> I just bought my 1st Dooney and fell in love. My collection is growing quickly. It's easy with the outlet 20 min from my house and the full price boutique 25 min away.


 
Hey Handbag girl- I too have fallen in love with Dooney! What do they usually have in the outlets?


----------



## Lzamare

Dooney & Bourke was my bag of preference before the outlet near me started carrying current season bags in competition with the stores......it made me afraid to buy anything.  I will post my collection


----------



## handbag*girl

I am not sure...I have only been into the outlet store twice. Once it was mostly the teen line but a few days before Christmas they had the HP Bags and a ton of the Chiara bags in leather and patent. Tons of patent accessories too.
I bought my Nikki bag at the outlet but apparently these we accidentally sent to the outlet so I just got lucky. They are having a huge sale on Jan 1st and the manager is holding a Black Croc Chiara for me. He told me these will be $180.00. 



junebug35 said:


> Hey Handbag girl- I too have fallen in love with Dooney! What do they usually have in the outlets?


----------



## junebug35

handbag*girl said:


> I am not sure...I have only been into the outlet store twice. Once it was mostly the teen line but a few days before Christmas they had the HP Bags and a ton of the Chiara bags in leather and patent. Tons of patent accessories too.
> I bought my Nikki bag at the outlet but apparently these we accidentally sent to the outlet so I just got lucky. They are having a huge sale on Jan 1st and the manager is holding a Black Croc Chiara for me. He told me these will be $180.00.


 

I really love the Chiara line. I would love to have one so I can't wait to see pics of yours! I wish I lived near a Dooney outlet...


----------



## Lzamare

My Dooney Collection......I love the All Weather Leather


----------



## Firefly32

I have noticed some cute dooney bags lately. Do most of the bags still have that horrible canvas in them? I don't like that rough canvas material and I won't buy expensive bags that don't have nice lining inside them.


----------



## jenniferelaine

Here's a pic of my new Chiara bag & wallet-I'm loving them so much!  I want to get a cute little card holder thingy....


----------



## TechDiva

Lzamare said:


> My Dooney Collection......I love the All Weather Leather


 


Lzamare, I love your D&B collection. Very nice. I'm a fan of the all weather leather also.


----------



## TechDiva

jenniferelaine said:


> Here's a pic of my new Chiara bag & wallet-I'm loving them so much! I want to get a cute little card holder thingy....


 

jenniferelaine, I  your patent Chiara w/ the matching wallet. I just love the look of having matching accessories. I have the Chiara in the pebbled leather and love it (but after seeing yours I might have to think about it in the patent leather). The Chiara is beautiful and functional.


----------



## nwhite

I just got the teal Soft Croc Foldover Clutch as a Christmas present.  I haven't carried a D&B since about 15 years ago!  I would have never bought it for myself, but I have to say that I really like it!  Their line has definitely caught my eye this past year.


----------



## junebug35

Firefly32 said:


> I have noticed some cute dooney bags lately. Do most of the bags still have that horrible canvas in them? I don't like that rough canvas material and I won't buy expensive bags that don't have nice lining inside them.


 
Hiya Firefly--usually the only ones that have canvas interior are the signature bucket bags and some of the totes. I think the chiaras, vachetta leather, june bags, and safari bags have the pink plaid-like material. My sig east-west slouch hobo has this lining as well.


----------



## jenniferelaine

TechDiva said:


> jenniferelaine, I  your patent Chiara w/ the matching wallet. I just love the look of having matching accessories. I have the Chiara in the pebbled leather and love it (but after seeing yours I might have to think about it in the patent leather). The Chiara is beautiful and functional.


 
Thanks!  The patent leather is so chic, I think!  I do love the pebbled leather, though!


----------



## junebug35

I have really started loving Dooney. I have to confess--I went to a Coach outlet on friday and was very disappointed. I saw several bags with the zipper busted...and many of them just looked so cheaply made. I love coach and everything but I'm thinking the workmanship of the Dooneys might be better.


----------



## jenniferelaine

junebug35 said:


> I have really started loving Dooney. I have to confess--I went to a Coach outlet on friday and was very disappointed. I saw several bags with the zipper busted...and many of them just looked so cheaply made. I love coach and everything but I'm thinking the workmanship of the Dooneys might be better.


 

I totally agree!  I was in the Coach outlet on Christmas Eve & was kind of shocked to see some of the bags in there! They just didn't have quite the same quality they used to & I, too, love Coach.  I'm trying to make wise decisions financially (New Years Resolution ), so I think I'm going to stick to Dooney leather; the quality is impeccable!


----------



## alissahall

My medium lock satchel in Analisa leather has the "pink plaid" lining. I've seen some candy red interiors on a few animal prints also.


----------



## abandonedimages

caxe said:


> *I have four Cindy totes...but I have my eye on several more! I need to expand my collection so...maybe next month!*
> 
> *I just snapped this pic. My camera sucks, so the picture quality isn't the greatest. From front to back: large black Crossword Cindy with vachetta trim with a brown Crossword multi zip around, large black Parade Cindy with red leather trim, large white Parade Cindy with red leather trim, and a large coffee (brown) Crossword Cindy with vachetta trim. I want tons more! These are huge...maybe 16 inches across at the top.  They come in a smaller size, but I only like the big ones; I'm a "kitchen sink" kind of girl.*
> 
> *I want to get all my bags and accessories together for another group shot. But two of my bags are missing.*



OMG. I LOVE Cindy totes! I want one so bad, and in patent red! If I ever get it you ladies will be the first to know!


----------



## abandonedimages

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> This bag is fab!  Great choice!



Thanks ArmCandy!


----------



## michellebelle

jenniferelaine said:


> Here's a pic of my new Chiara bag & wallet-I'm loving them so much!  I want to get a cute little card holder thingy....



We have the same bag!  I love it too, I wasn't aware that there was a matching wallet though...so cute! Do you know if the patent leather is pvc or real patent leather? The Dooney website doesn't have too much information about it, and the sales clerk I had didn't know...but it was the bag is so beautiful I just had to get it.


----------



## jenniferelaine

michellebelle said:


> We have the same bag!  I love it too, I wasn't aware that there was a matching wallet though...so cute! Do you know if the patent leather is pvc or real patent leather? The Dooney website doesn't have too much information about it, and the sales clerk I had didn't know...but it was the bag is so beautiful I just had to get it.


 

Honestly, I'm not sure whether its real patent or pvc-it looks great, though!  Sadly, I had to return my Chiara; I have been under chiropractors care (& I'm not THAT old!) & the bag KILLED my back.  I swapped it for the large croc hobo & am trying to accept the fact that I must travel lightly now.  I still  the way the Chiara looks, though!!!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

Techdiva i want your Croc Cindy!! maybe i'll get the Patent Cindy soon! 
Caxe, beautiful Cindy collecion!! i have the Crossword Large Cindy in Ivory/Vachetta and got it for only $99.99!   
I agree with the above posters, D&B's bags have good workmanship and beautiful leathers.


----------



## pmburk

I have a few Dooney bags, and I'm going to pick up a Chiara as soon as I can make up my mind! I love the pebbled leather, but I also love the patent fir! However, I can't find it in stock on anyone's websites, even Dooney. I'm hoping fir is maybe considered a "spring" color and just isn't stocked yet - I know over Christmas, all the stores had in the patent was red, black, bordeaux - none of the brighter colors. Anyone know?

I like D&B - I think they produce well-made bags for a good price. Some of the styles are a bit juvenile, but overall I think they're great. Especially lately, they've been coming out with some great colors & styles!


----------



## handbag*girl

I love the giraffe print. I carry bags in hand or over my arm..
any thoughts on which would be better.


----------



## ethanbn819

I love the giraffe print. I carry bags in hand or over my arm..
any thoughts on which would be better.
 		  		 		 			  			 				 					Attached Thumbnails 					 					

 

 

 


I have the medium Chiara in hearts and small Sac in silver metallic.  The Chiara is largest in size if you carry a lot of things.  The Sac is good for carrying your bag on the shoulder.  The Chiara and Satchel are better carried on the arm.  
Hope that helped. You can't go wrong with the giraffe print though.


----------



## handbag*girl

When do there new bags for 2009 come out?
New Catalogue. I had heard the Hayden P bags disappeared on the 31st...
they are still on the site ...wonder when they will disappear.


----------



## handbag*girl

I wanted to giggle today...I had two Dooney District Managers tell me that the HP Bags would be taken off the shelves today and "destroyed". That the agreement with Hayden was only through the end of the year and after that they would not be able to sell her bags. Anyway I looked at the website today and the clutch is still on full price and the HP Bag is in with the sale stuff (and the sale did change for Jan this morning). I am starting to love their bags but am not sure if there folks are misinformed or will say anything to make a sale.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Here's my D&B Alto Medium Carol Bag with my Hermès "Please, Check In" 70 cm scarf and a red fedora. I've never worn all three together, but I thought it would make a cute picture.


----------



## sinniebunnie

My bayou barrel and it bucket and large wallet

I love my barrel and the smell, it just isnt an ideal size for me lol


----------



## Digital Diva

I LOVE everyone's collections! D & B is one of my favs... I will post my small collection soon... Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## burgundy123

This is an old thread but... here's my Commemorative AWL Large Equestrian in tan, I love the sturdiness of this one and great size and no need to baby it!


----------



## BigPurseSue

burgundy123 said:


> This is an old thread but... here's my Commemorative AWL Large Equestrian in tan, I love the sturdiness of this one and great size and no need to baby it!


 
Oh gosh! Still my heart! I LOVE that bag! I love Dooney's AWL line and I'm glad they are reissuing some of the bags. I have a couple vintage Dooney's off ebay but the new reissues...well, they look priceless. I love the sturdy, structured leather look, the leather that can hold up to anything life has to offer. Enjoy your bag! It's lovely!


----------



## knasarae

I have a Dooney nylon satchel that makes me so happy.  It's great in all types of weather.  And the other day I learned that when I use my longer shoulder strap, the handles fold over and give the bag a totally different (but really cute) shape.  I'm really glad I got the bag and might get another color now that they are on sale on the Dooney website.


----------



## burgundy123

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh gosh! Still my heart! I LOVE that bag! I love Dooney's AWL line and I'm glad they are reissuing some of the bags. I have a couple vintage Dooney's off ebay but the new reissues...well, they look priceless. I love the sturdy, structured leather look, the leather that can hold up to anything life has to offer. Enjoy your bag! It's lovely!


 

thanks so much, i got it on dooney.com, i have another on the way, i just love a sturdy, simple bag


----------



## burgundy123

knasarae said:


> I have a Dooney nylon satchel that makes me so happy. It's great in all types of weather. And the other day I learned that when I use my longer shoulder strap, the handles fold over and give the bag a totally different (but really cute) shape. I'm really glad I got the bag and might get another color now that they are on sale on the Dooney website.


 
that's great, do you have a pic?


----------



## Chanticleer

burgundy123 said:


> This is an old thread but... here's my Commemorative AWL Large Equestrian in tan, I love the sturdiness of this one and great size and no need to baby it!



Love your bag!  Do you find it to be heavy?  I bought the commemorative AWL satchel and I absolutely love it.  The AWL leather is wonderful, it will last forever and always looks great.  Years ago I had ( still have) some AWL shoulder bags and the only problem I found was that the leather tended to be a little heavy, that's why I asked if your gorgeous Equestrian bag was heavy to carry.


----------



## burgundy123

Chanticleer said:


> Love your bag! Do you find it to be heavy? I bought the commemorative AWL satchel and I absolutely love it. The AWL leather is wonderful, it will last forever and always looks great. Years ago I had ( still have) some AWL shoulder bags and the only problem I found was that the leather tended to be a little heavy, that's why I asked if your gorgeous Equestrian bag was heavy to carry.


 

Its not heavy at all but it is a smaller bag than the AWL satchel though... so comfortable because it also has an extra padding piece on the shoulder strap.


----------



## knasarae

burgundy123 said:


> that's great, do you have a pic?


 
No, but I will post some mod shots wearing it both ways when I get home.


----------



## knasarae

Mod shots of my nylon satchel.


----------



## Chanticleer

knasarae said:


> Mod shots of my nylon satchel.




Looks great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## mizz_tiff

Here is my Dooney's. 

Pocket Sac Doodle
"It" Bag Satchel ( my first ever Dooney!)
Meduim "It" Wristlet
Signature Eyeglass Holder (since I wear glasses)

I am getting the "Shiny It" Margot Crossbody in White to add to my collection. 

Also, if you own an "It" bag, do you have a problem with a yellow hue on it? I have been noticing it on my satchel. 




​


----------



## Whirlpool

Could anyone tell me whether the Large Erica would comfortably fit a regular (letter paper) size, spiral bound school notebook? Or is the zipper too small and it won't fit or would need to be crammed in?


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Picked up this Priscilla today in the small size. Really yummy substantial 
leather. Looks much richer in person than the picture shows.


----------



## BigPurseSue

BEBEPURSE said:


> Picked up this Priscilla today in the small size. Really yummy substantial
> leather. Looks much richer in person than the picture shows.


 
I really love that bag! I picked up one of the larger ones in "Medium." I've been considering getting a small one too, but I don't know whether I would get that much use out of a wrist-carried bag. 

Tell me what you think of it. 

I know some say that it's reminiscent of a Mulberry Bayswater or even a Birkin (??!) but honestly this bag style has been around since the '60s. Coach even did a similar bag in the 1970s. I love the Dooney version because it's rain-friendly, whereas the Mulberry definitely is not, and it rains here nearly every day. Or snows. I like the Dooney version too because it's perfect for carrying a few papers and notebooks. Like you said a very substantial bag, well made, with a nice lining. 

Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## grace04

The Priscilla bag has really caught my eye!  Dooney has such nice leather.  Glad to see some enthusiasm here for the brand!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

BigPurseSue said:


> I really love that bag! I picked up one of the larger ones in "Medium." I've been considering getting a small one too, but I don't know whether I would get that much use out of a wrist-carried bag.
> 
> Tell me what you think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your lovely bag!


 
They only list a small and medium on their site. Do you know if it came in a large as well?
They had a bigger one in the store which I would consider a large. The small is actually a good size and I tend to carry bags in my elbow, so it works well for me. Yes, the Birkin and Mulberry are similar in style but I like the Dooney with the strap trim going all the way down the front and the center locking strap giving it more interest for me.


----------



## vogue.teen.<3

my collection:
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=6871


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Very nice collection!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

i was curious about a nylon D&B but haven't gotten around to getting one...


----------



## linhhhuynh

vogue.teen, i love your Victoria bag though! very cute


----------



## vogue.teen.<3

linhhhuynh said:


> vogue.teen, i love your Victoria bag though! very cute


 
Thanks! It's my personal favorite 
And the nylons are great bags in my opinion


----------



## linhhhuynh

vogue.teen.<3 said:


> Thanks! It's my personal favorite
> And the nylons are great bags in my opinion




i love the hot pink lining, that's one of my favorites about D&B


----------



## knasarae

The nylon bags are great.  I have one and it's goes through the ringer and comes out looking exactly the same.


----------



## linhhhuynh

hmm, maybe i should put more thought into getting one then...


----------



## BEBEPURSE

linhhhuynh said:


> hmm, maybe i should put more thought into getting one then...


 

Can't knock the quality or durability of their bags. Also if you are not a fan of their patterns they also have many solid color offerings as well.


----------



## chantal1922

I don't have any bags but I do have a pop novelty wristlet. I have had it for months and use it just about everyday and it still looks brand new. They so have a few nice leather bags in pretty colors.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i really love their solid colors. i'll go to Nords or Macys to check em out tomorrow!


----------



## DB4me

I'm a big Dooney fan and presently have six.  I'm always adding to the collection.......

*Cloth:*
Anniversary Signature Double Pocket Tote - Black

*Leather:*
Commemorative All-Weather Leather Satchel - Black
Pebble Grain Medium Lock Logo Satchel - Black
Pebble Grain Medium Chiara - Red
Amazon Large Zip Zip Satchel - Black
Dillen Medium Priscilla - Black

What makes you think I like black?!?!


----------



## linhhhuynh

^beautiful! the red really stands out


----------



## BigPurseSue

Love all the bags in your collection DB! Especially love the AWL satchel and the double-pocket bag. And that red tote is fab!


----------



## Grace123

This just arrived. I had it on waitlist from the TSV on QVC. It's one of the most beautiful, well-made bags I have ever seen. I'm glad I stepped out of my comfort zone and ordered it in the ivory.


----------



## linhhhuynh

^that's a beautiful white color!


----------



## DB4me

Gorgeous Grace!  And isn't that leather just awesome.......


----------



## burgundy123

Oh, that white is very nice above from qvc /\ /\

Here are two that just came in as I redo my collection again...I had two old dooney bags that I sent in to dooney & bourke for their handbag trade-in program.  Selling is such a bear these days so I was happier trading for new items instead... (saved some cash that way too!)


----------



## Grace123

burgundy123 said:


> Oh, that white is very nice above from qvc /\ /\
> 
> Here are two that just came in as I redo my collection again...I had two old dooney bags that I sent in to dooney & bourke for their handbag trade-in program. Selling is such a bear these days so I was happier trading for new items instead... (saved some cash that way too!)


 
Gorgeous stuff, girl!!

Yes, this leather is amazing! The color is really ivory even though it shows white in the pic. I'm a horrid photographer!


----------



## swags

They have a new shiny it collection. I had a multi colored it bag a few years ago and the bottom started to fade. I hope the new line doesn't do that.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48841


----------



## blah956

i used my all weather leather bag today to fend off the rain!


----------



## asianjade

I love the red Chiara, very beautiful. Can you post some mod pic? Thanks.


----------



## DB4me

asianjade said:


> I love the red Chiara, very beautiful. Can you post some mod pic? Thanks.




I have one too and wear it a lot.  Always get compliments.......


----------



## pickle

I got to pet a few D&B bags the other day. The leather was amazing. I think this brand is getting more popular over here, I've been seeing their leather pieces here and there. Very nice styles and leather.


----------



## Dillen

Just purchased a Dillen Juliette Hobo in Black & Tan. Its it my "it" bag right now.


----------



## Dillen

Is anyone feeling the  Portofino bags? I'm on the fence about those.


----------



## Marie Lee

vote me yeah  on the  large grommet portofino, haven't seen IRL yet, love the raspberry ish  shade


----------



## asianjade

Wow!! it is beutiful... I want a red too.



DB4me said:


> I have one too and wear it a lot. Always get compliments.......


----------



## louislover260

Bump!


----------



## swags

I love this Dooney bag. I couldn't find it on the website so I guess its sold out.


----------



## louislover260

Call and ask!  They still have older bags in stock even if they take them down!


----------



## ilovehandbags77

swags said:


> I love this Dooney bag. I couldn't find it on the website so I guess its sold out.


 
I never saw that one either-but it is really nice.

I just started looking back on their site within the past couple weeks though...wonder what it is called.?


----------



## swags

ilovehandbags77 said:


> I never saw that one either-but it is really nice.
> 
> I just started looking back on their site within the past couple weeks though...wonder what it is called.?


 
Alto Large Shoulder Satchel, it was on their facebook page accessory of the week back in April. It was $475. I didn't call like Louislover suggested because its a bit of my price range and I just got a new bag.


----------



## BigPurseSue

swags said:


> I love this Dooney bag. I couldn't find it on the website so I guess its sold out.


 
I found it on their web site. It's from the Alto line, Large Tassel in Red, goes for $395. And you can buy it through the web site.


----------



## Grace123

TSV coming up on QVC for 11/20, I think it is? Dooney Croc embossed Tote, pics of some of them here:http://community.qvc.com/forums/Dooney-Bourke/topic/120100/pics-of-bordeaux-cognac-and-grey.aspx


----------



## BigPurseSue

Here's a code for 25 percent off on the Dooney web site: VIP25. It's a one-day-only thing and works only on Friday, November 5. Gift cards and sale/discounted products are excluded.


----------



## mzbag

My Dooney's Vintage AWL all Made in USA.

I like the leather, brass hardware and brass fobs very heavy. 

Also the detailed straps, stitching, and shape of each bag.


----------



## swags

Those are beautiful items. I especially love the drawstring bag in leather.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Gorgeous!!!!

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10107

and this one that I own in  natural  - got it at the outlet for like 165.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48243

(reminds me of    http://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5581/4796/category/ )


----------



## Grace123

mzbag said:


> My Dooney's Vintage AWL all Made in USA.
> 
> I like the leather, brass hardware and brass fobs very heavy.
> 
> Also the detailed straps, stitching, and shape of each bag.



Just gorgeous. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

mzbag said:


> My Dooney's Vintage AWL all Made in USA.
> 
> I like the leather, brass hardware and brass fobs very heavy.
> 
> Also the detailed straps, stitching, and shape of each bag.


  Lovely!!  I especially like the second one.   

I picked up a rectangular zippered shoulder bag version in this line in the dark green color at Goodwill recently. It was in almost new condition for $4.99. Very good quality bag. Whomever gave it up took good care of it. Just needed a quick cleaning and leather conditioning. Still had the blank registration card in it.


----------



## swags

BigPurseSue said:


> Here's a code for 25 percent off on the Dooney web site: VIP25. It's a one-day-only thing and works only on Friday, November 5. Gift cards and sale/discounted products are excluded.


 
Thanks! Love your user name btw.


----------



## mzbag

swags said:


> Those are beautiful items. I especially love the drawstring bag in leather.


 
Thank you for your lovely compliment! It's one of my favorites too!


----------



## mzbag

Grace123 said:


> Just gorgeous. Simply gorgeous.


 
Thank you ! I luv vintage Dooneys.


----------



## mzbag

BEBEPURSE said:


> Lovely!! I especially like the second one.
> 
> I picked up a rectangular zippered shoulder bag version in this line in the dark green color at Goodwill recently. It was in almost new condition for $4.99. Very good quality bag. Whomever gave it up took good care of it. Just needed a quick cleaning and leather conditioning. Still had the blank registration card in it.


 
Thank you! 

Wow what a great price and dark green is a hard to find please post a picture would luv to see your handbag.

Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## swags

I saw a segment on the Today show this morning and one of the bags reminded me of a vintage Dooney. The classic bags never go out of style.


----------



## mzbag

swags said:


> I saw a segment on the Today show this morning and one of the bags reminded me of a vintage Dooney. The classic bags never go out of style.


 
ita


----------



## BigPurseSue

mzbag said:


> My Dooney's Vintage AWL all Made in USA.
> 
> I like the leather, brass hardware and brass fobs very heavy.
> 
> Also the detailed straps, stitching, and shape of each bag.


 
I LOVE every single one of your vintage bags!  I especially like the satchel (second one). I don't think I've ever seen one in that style. Were you fortunate enough to buy them new, or did you luck out and find them second-hand? They're all in such beautiful condition. I ask because I have a couple vintage Dooneys that I got off ebay, but they all look a bit war-torn. 

I hate to say it again, but these older bags really put the new models to shame. Thank you for posting the pics!


----------



## mzbag

BigPurseSue said:


> I LOVE every single one of your vintage bags!  I especially like the satchel (second one). I don't think I've ever seen one in that style. Were you fortunate enough to buy them new, or did you luck out and find them second-hand? They're all in such beautiful condition. I ask because I have a couple vintage Dooneys that I got off ebay, but they all look a bit war-torn.
> 
> I hate to say it again, but these older bags really put the new models to shame. Thank you for posting the pics!


 
Thank you for your compliments!

I bought my Dooneys gently used the owner had about 38 vintage Dooneys she was selling gave me first pick.  Also, all of her handbags were like brand new every item was authentic.  I honestly wish I would have purchased more the second bag I almost didn't purchase, my instinct told me to go back and get it. 

I like to see my vintage Dooneys before purchasing this allows me to give it a complete inspection for overall cleaniness and authentication. 

The handbags were a bit dusty I wiped them down with a soft damp cloth and then mosturized with apple leather cleaner and conditioner.


----------



## BigPurseSue

mzbag said:


> Thank you for your compliments!
> 
> I bought my Dooneys gently used the owner had about 38 vintage Dooneys she was selling gave me first pick. Also, all of her handbags were like brand new every item was authentic. I honestly wish I would have purchased more the second bag I almost didn't purchase, my instinct told me to go back and get it.
> 
> I like to see my vintage Dooneys before purchasing this allows me to give it a complete inspection for overall cleaniness and authentication.
> 
> The handbags were a bit dusty I wiped them down with a soft damp cloth and then mosturized with apple leather cleaner and conditioner.


 
WOW! What luck! Imagine...38 Dooney bags, most untouched. They really are beautiful and show the line at its quality peak. 

The bags I've bought on ebay have arrived pretty well-loved and scuffed up, but I figure ah well, just an excuse to use them regularly. Don't know what I would do if I arrived in the presence of 38 pristine Dooney's for sale. 

Thank you for posting the pics. The bags are lovely.


----------



## swags

Some editors picks that were on the dooney fan facebook page.


----------



## mickeywickey

I will get a family photo of my Dooneys this weekend. I started with them in the mid-80s in high school. Mine are all AWL. 

My last lucky purchase/rescue was a bone medium carrier Essex at a thrift for .... $1! It was dirty, and had a green ink spot on the front, but it cleaned up very well, and it you didn't know the green was there, you might not notice its faint remnants. 

I actually found 11 cents in that purse, so the net price was on 89 cents


----------



## BEBEPURSE

mickeywickey said:


> I will get a family photo of my Dooneys this weekend. I started with them in the mid-80s in high school. Mine are all AWL.
> 
> My last lucky purchase/rescue was a bone medium carrier Essex at a thrift for .... $1! It was dirty, and had a green ink spot on the front, but it cleaned up very well, and it you didn't know the green was there, you might not notice its faint remnants.
> 
> I actually found 11 cents in that purse, so the net price was on 89 cents


  Such a deal.  LOL


----------



## Grace123

swags said:


> Some editors picks that were on the dooney fan facebook page.



LOVE that red crossbody!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

BEBEPURSE said:


> Lovely!! I especially like the second one.
> 
> I picked up a rectangular zippered shoulder bag version in this line in the dark green color at Goodwill recently. It was in almost new condition for $4.99. Very good quality bag. Whomever gave it up took good care of it. Just needed a quick cleaning and leather conditioning. Still had the blank registration card in it.


 


mzbag said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Wow what a great price and dark green is a hard to find please post a picture would luv to see your handbag.
> 
> Congrats and Enjoy!


 
Here's the bag. Click to enlarge.


----------



## mzbag

BEBEPURSE said:


> Here's the bag. Click to enlarge.


 
WoW! Your handbag is beautiful and such a great price! 

Thanks for posting the pic!

Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## mzbag

swags said:


> Some editors picks that were on the dooney fan facebook page.


 
Beautiful Dooney luv the color!


----------



## swags

From the Facebook fan page:

Accessory of the Week - November 15th

Suede Zipper Pocket Sac, SS354 in Chamios, Brown T-moro and Red. $245


----------



## BgaHolic

I just saw this hobo on a woman today and thought it looked so lovely. the leather is the same as that of Cole Haan. Very thick, soft and smooshy. I am a hobo girl so I am so tempted to click the button on it. The thing that is making me hesitate is the openess of the bag. I can see when I throw the bag down, all the contents flying out! Although it comes with this handy cosmetic purse. 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...ke-Leather-Hobo-with-Logo-Lock-andAccessories in Natural.


----------



## pradapuff

My very first Dooney I purchased on a vacation while in Hawaii... it is an orange  small Doctor's Satchel and small wallet. I got a great steal of $150 for both! I continued to be obsessed with the Orange it bags!!
I also LOVED the Miami collection. I purchased a mini tassle tote & matching medium wristlet.
I kept meaning to purchase a scotty purse and wristle and never managed to get around to it


----------



## BEBEPURSE

My new low-cal dark chocolate treat. Yummy!!


----------



## musicgirl

^^love it! I'm carrying that same bag right now.


----------



## blah956

dooney is doing the promo of "the 12 days of christmas". todays special is select handbags for $99.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Thanks .....  was wondering if they were doing that again this year.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

musicgirl said:


> ^^love it! I'm carrying that same bag right now.


----------



## TheJuicyDuchess

So this is my first Dooney (most of my bags are Juicy) and I love her so much! Hopefully I'll get her some friends soon.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Very pretty bag. Enjoy!!


----------



## TheJuicyDuchess

BEBEPURSE said:


> Very pretty bag. Enjoy!!


Thanks! I do!


----------



## pinkie1205

TheJuicyDuchess said:


> So this is my first Dooney (most of my bags are Juicy) and I love her so much! Hopefully I'll get her some friends soon.



Great bag!  I think Dooney bags are so professional and chic looking.  They really can be fancy/casual/business whatever.

I am new to Dooneys!  I just recently bought 2 on ebay and I'm patiently waiting for them to come in the mail.

The first is an all weather satchel type bag.  I LOVED the green color and it reminded me of Christmas...lol...I bought it on an impulse really but I couldn't beat the price.  If the bag does turn out to be a fake (which I don't think it is) I'll give it to my mom.  She couldn't care less if her bags were fake or not...lo
This is the auction for the bag http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...CjcNcrY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I also purchased another bag but I'm going to wait to get that before I post pics.  I got the all weather bag for $14.50!


----------



## knasarae

BEBEPURSE said:


> My new low-cal dark chocolate treat. Yummy!!


 
Great bag! My friend has this in a luggage color and I have the nylon version which makes a great all-weather bag.


----------



## lovexoxox

I just got my first Croco in the Burnt Orange the other day and I'm getting a smaller Croco that I am waiting for in the mail.   It's in the Olive.  I can't wait until that comes! Should come today!  I'll take pictures of them when I get it!


----------



## swags

I scored the medium dillen priscilla at Macys friends and family sale. Got it for under $140! I was looking for a black tote for job interviews that could also be used for everyday.


----------



## pwecious_323

Since D&B are having their 12 Days of X-mas sale, did you see the bags for sale today? I was interested in the Juliette, the Nylon satchel or the Valerie. Any1 have any of these bags? How u like urs? Thx


----------



## BEBEPURSE

pinkie1205 said:


> Great bag! I think Dooney bags are so professional and chic looking. They really can be fancy/casual/business whatever.
> 
> I am new to Dooneys! I just recently bought 2 on ebay and I'm patiently waiting for them to come in the mail.
> 
> The first is an all weather satchel type bag. I LOVED the green color and it reminded me of Christmas...lol...I bought it on an impulse really but I couldn't beat the price. If the bag does turn out to be a fake (which I don't think it is) I'll give it to my mom. She couldn't care less if her bags were fake or not...lo
> This is the auction for the bag http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...CjcNcrY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I also purchased another bag but I'm going to wait to get that before I post pics. I got the all weather bag for $14.50!


 
Cute bag  and great price. I would suggest posting the auction link in the authentication section for an opinion. The ripped up label is a concern.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

swags said:


> I scored the medium dillen priscilla at Macys friends and family sale. Got it for under $140! I was looking for a black tote for job interviews that could also be used for everyday.


 
Love that bag!!! 

 I got it in the tan over the summer at the outlet. I was at the outlet last week and they had the tan in the large size now - given a choice would have perferred the large.


----------



## pinkie1205

BEBEPURSE said:


> Cute bag  and great price. I would suggest posting the auction link in the authentication section for an opinion. The ripped up label is a concern.



I did after I went over there and was looking at other bags.  I got nervous..lol


I've seen a lot of ripped tags on Dooney bags...


----------



## BEBEPURSE

pinkie1205 said:


> I did after I went over there and was looking at other bags. I got nervous..lol
> 
> 
> I've seen a lot of ripped tags on Dooney bags...


 
I guess I question why rip the label unless they are tryting to hide something. The colors of the remaining tag are correct but that may be  intentional to make the buyer think it was a real label.


----------



## pinkie1205

It's real 

I figured it was, I have noticed that after visiting this forum for over a year, my authentication skills are getting better


----------



## TheJuicyDuchess

pinkie1205 said:


> Great bag!  I think Dooney bags are so professional and chic looking.  They really can be fancy/casual/business whatever.
> 
> I am new to Dooneys!  I just recently bought 2 on ebay and I'm patiently waiting for them to come in the mail.
> 
> The first is an all weather satchel type bag.  I LOVED the green color and it reminded me of Christmas...lol...I bought it on an impulse really but I couldn't beat the price.  If the bag does turn out to be a fake (which I don't think it is) I'll give it to my mom.  She couldn't care less if her bags were fake or not...lo
> This is the auction for the bag http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...CjcNcrY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I also purchased another bag but I'm going to wait to get that before I post pics.  I got the all weather bag for $14.50!



The leather looks so rich and beautiful! And that's a sweet deal for sure! Congrats!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

pinkie1205 said:


> It's real
> 
> I figured it was, I have noticed that after visiting this forum for over a year, my authentication skills are getting better


 

Congrats!!!! It's a great bag. LOOOOve satchel shapes.
(Suggest giving it a good leather conditioning when you get it.)


----------



## swags

BEBEPURSE said:


> Love that bag!!!
> 
> I got it in the tan over the summer at the outlet. I was at the outlet last week and they had the tan in the large size now - given a choice would have perferred the large.


 

Thanks Bebe! 
Since you have this bag may I ask how it holds up in the rain? I did put some apple conditioner on it.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

swags said:


> Thanks Bebe!
> Since you have this bag may I ask how it holds up in the rain? I did put some apple conditioner on it.


 

Never had it out in the rain tho I did spray it with Apple Rain Guard  for protection - not the conditioner cream.


----------



## Odebdo

I love the 12 days of Dooney...I has to splurge today on the small lucy in florentine vachetta in chestnut...too good a deal at under $150


----------



## pinkie1205

I got my bag today!

Which leather conditioning do you recommend?  The bag is kind of stiff (like it's never been used) so I'm hoping that by my use and my mother's use (she likes to use my bags) that it will loosen/soften up a bit.  

I had to remove the little ties that hold the zippers down on the end.  They made it seem like the bag wasn't opening right.  I stuffed them in the one pocket on the inside so if I decide to put them back on, I have them.

I love how I can take the handles off when I use the long strap as a cross body.

I wanted to add that I almost hate that the tag is cut up.  That tag is absolutely shredded and I can only make out the last 3 digits of the serial number.  I want to know when my bag was released!  LOL


----------



## swags

pinkie1205 said:


> I got my bag today!
> 
> Which leather conditioning do you recommend? The bag is kind of stiff (like it's never been used) so I'm hoping that by my use and my mother's use (she likes to use my bags) that it will loosen/soften up a bit.
> 
> I had to remove the little ties that hold the zippers down on the end. They made it seem like the bag wasn't opening right. I stuffed them in the one pocket on the inside so if I decide to put them back on, I have them.
> 
> I love how I can take the handles off when I use the long strap as a cross body.
> 
> I wanted to add that I almost hate that the tag is cut up. That tag is absolutely shredded and I can only make out the last 3 digits of the serial number. I want to know when my bag was released! LOL


 

Congrats, nice bag! I use apple conditioner, I love it. Its available at Leatherstuff .com and sometimes burlington coat factory.

I wonder why they did that to the tag? I've cut tags out of shirts if they caused itching but it doesn't make sense in a bag.


----------



## pinkie1205

Apparently on older bags, the tag was cut out to show that the item was at the outlets.

I think it's dumb because it completely ruins the serial number and it makes it harder for authentication later.  I guess they didn't worry about that because maybe they thought people wouldn't get rid of their bags?  I don't know..lol

I got another bag in the mail but I'm waiting for it to get authenticated   On my birthday I went a little nuts buying stuff at the last minute before getting it authenticated..lol


----------



## BigPurseSue

pinkie1205 said:


> I got my bag today!
> 
> Which leather conditioning do you recommend? The bag is kind of stiff (like it's never been used) so I'm hoping that by my use and my mother's use (she likes to use my bags) that it will loosen/soften up a bit.


 
First, congratulations on the lovely bag!  I think you'll get many years of use and happiness out of it. 

It looks to me like Dooney's vintage All Weather Leather and one is not supposed to put leather conditioner on it as it naturally repels water. I put conditioner just on the trim. Although sometimes I do get carried away and put it directly on the leather too to shine it up, even though people tell me one is not supposed to do that.


----------



## Marie Lee

I called D&B, they said not to put any thing at all on their bags as it may mess with what they already put on it, or email them at the website,


----------



## BEBEPURSE

pinkie1205 said:


> I got my bag today!
> 
> Which leather conditioning do you recommend? The bag is kind of stiff (like it's never been used) so I'm hoping that by my use and my mother's use (she likes to use my bags) that it will loosen/soften up a bit.
> 
> I had to remove the little ties that hold the zippers down on the end. They made it seem like the bag wasn't opening right. I stuffed them in the one pocket on the inside so if I decide to put them back on, I have them.
> 
> I love how I can take the handles off when I use the long strap as a cross body.
> 
> I wanted to add that I almost hate that the tag is cut up. That tag is absolutely shredded and I can only make out the last 3 digits of the serial number. I want to know when my bag was released! LOL


 
I think the all weather bags are 80's. I wiped mine down with a damp cloth and Appled the entire thing. I figured anything that old need a bit of moisture. Looks great - nice and shiney. 

I also wiped out the inside with a baby wipe _for that fresh feeling_.


----------



## pinkie1205

Does anyone know how big the tassel totes are?


----------



## swags

pinkie1205 said:


> Does anyone know how big the tassel totes are?


 
Current or older? I've seen them in a couple of sizes but neither seem huge. I had a tassel it tote several years ago and it was about 12 w by 10h  by 4 approx.


----------



## mzbag

BEBEPURSE said:


> My new low-cal dark chocolate treat. Yummy!!


 
Very lovely color beautiful bag ! Congrats and Enjoy !


----------



## anglarry04

Soo being that i still love Dooney 

i just bought two new bags....the saddle one from the military exchange
and the black one on evilbay


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Those are both gorgeous bags. Very classy.


----------



## anglarry04

Thanks. I am sooo excited to go home and use them.


----------



## swags

anglarry04 said:


> Soo being that i still love Dooney
> 
> i just bought two new bags....the saddle one from the military exchange
> and the black one on evilbay
> View attachment 1272726
> 
> 
> View attachment 1272727


 
Those are great looking bags!


----------



## anglarry04

Thanks Swags. I have only seen and touched them IRL last year. But they are really soft. I kind of want the red and yellow ones too.


----------



## Snailz

Well this is my first time in the D&B section... but just wanted to share what I bought earlier this year for the in-law for mothers day... can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is?


----------



## swags

Snailz said:


> Well this is my first time in the D&B section... but just wanted to share what I bought earlier this year for the in-law for mothers day... can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is?


 
Looks like a shadow db but I can't find the exact match. The tag should have the name of it on there. Where did you get it? 

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=47546


----------



## Snailz

I bought it while down in florida... I think it was called the Ellington outlets... and I never bothered to look at the tag...


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Awesome deals today....

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50965


http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50941


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Snailz said:


> Well this is my first time in the D&B section... but just wanted to share what I bought earlier this year for the in-law for mothers day... can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is?


 
  The shape is the satchel so it might be the blended sig satchel.


----------



## Snailz

Thanks... my mother in law used it for a few days... she's afraid to ruin it or she don't like it... I'm not sure... maybe afraid it ruin it... cause it's her only dooney...


----------



## swags

BEBEPURSE said:


> Awesome deals today....
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50965
> 
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50941


 

I know! I've been resisting the urge to buy since I recently found the dillen bag at Macys.  Love the calf set in sand.


----------



## Snailz

Just wondering... what would you do if you were just driving along and someone pulled up next to you at a stoplight in this?


----------



## louislover260

Snailz... that's funny!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Snailz said:


> Just wondering... what would you do if you were just driving along and someone pulled up next to you at a stoplight in this?


 

Probably just laugh and shake my head.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Snailz said:


> Just wondering... what would you do if you were just driving along and someone pulled up next to you at a stoplight in this?



Take a picture with my iPhone because probably no one would believe me?


----------



## donnaoh

Look what I picked up on a recent trip to Honolulu....on their 12 Days of Christmas Event! Approximately $90 with tax! I started using it right away!


----------



## swags

donnaoh said:


> Look what I picked up on a recent trip to Honolulu....on their 12 Days of Christmas Event! Approximately $90 with tax! I started using it right away!


 
Pretty bag and what a great deal!


----------



## pickle

Snailz said:


> Just wondering... what would you do if you were just driving along and someone pulled up next to you at a stoplight in this?




I would roll down the window from my car (see below) and wave


----------



## Snailz

pickle said:


> I would roll down the window from my car (see below) and wave



Ha ha ha... that's not really your car is it? Wow... I would do the same (wave) from my truck... I got pics of my truck in my photo album...


----------



## mzbag

A new addition to my vintage AWL Dooney & Bourke Collection.

Just wanted to share ! Enjoy !

Vintage Dooney & Bourke red all brass hardware :


----------



## louislover260

Vintage Dooney's are great!


----------



## LifeInProgress

Hi, I'm so happy to finally have found a Dooney thread! These are my babies, they were my first ever designer bags and I love them to death! 
The yellow one is the Small Logo Lock Satchel in Palomino.
The light brown/tan ons is the Medium Pocket Sac in Desert-I got on sale for $109, it made my day!


----------



## pandorabox

I love Dooney too. I will have to post my babies soon!


----------



## temo

I only have one_ Dooney_ now & she's older but I just got her. I've had several in the past and wish I still had them! Here she is, wearing a _Hermes_ twilly:


----------



## pandorabox

I have a question please if someone can check out my thread? I appreciate it. It is hard to find people that are into Dooney. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...dooney-and-bourke-multicolor-bags-682771.html


----------



## sginter

Love this thread!! Here's my little Dooney family 

Sorry they're a bit dirty, camping trip!


----------



## temo

sginter said:


> Love this thread!! Here's my little Dooney family
> 
> Sorry they're a bit dirty, camping trip!


 
Lovely!


----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## LVBagLady




----------



## donnaoh




----------



## temo

Gorgeous bags ladies!  Love them all!

Particularly this one!  What is it called?


----------



## pandorabox

LVBagLady said:


>




adore the vintage all weather leather. How are you liking your florentine satchel?


----------



## pandorabox

LVBagLady said:


>



How are you liking that bag? I have been eyeing it for a log while now...


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

i lovee dooney and bourke! more so their leather bags! my medium red chiara is my fav!
here are some of my bags!

hayden clutch!






madras bucket bag






signature medium chiara






red leather chiara






large sara bag! color is amazing!!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

june bag!






large sac in gold






new heart tote






signature barrel bag






and im not sure the name of this one


----------



## mommyof4kids

Ok I had to tell someone what I scored this week. I knew this was the one place that I could go that people would understand. Just how happy I am, I am SO excited!!!!!! I have wanted a Alto Dooney Doctor Satchel forever. My husband for my wedding anniversary ( that is Dec 5th.) purchased me a red one...the only way I knew this is my brother in law called and let the beans spill........well, I had been trying to beg the outlet in another state to PLEASE let me buy the only one they got and had. Their DM approved it today, and SO I purchased the Black one. So now I have 2 of them!!!!! I wanted to run out and scream LOL. I hope they are all I want them to be. I can't wait. One will be here tomorrow and the other one will be here by Friday. I would love to know if anyone else has or had the doctor bag and if you loved it or hated it? Also, the other night I got the Alto Zip zip for 75.00 Love this!!


----------



## izzydxb

PsychoBagLady said:


> Here's my D&B Alto Medium Carol Bag with my Hermès "Please, Check In" 70 cm scarf and a red fedora. I've never worn all three together, but I thought it would make a cute picture.



this bag is stunning

i still dont own a dooney but i am really considering it after seeing yours!!! so bad is not available in this style anymore


----------



## PsychoBagLady

izzydxb said:


> this bag is stunning
> 
> i still dont own a dooney but i am really considering it after seeing yours!!! so bad is not available in this style anymore


Oh, thanks!  Gotta love the brand that started my purse obsession.


----------



## iluvkst

TechDiva said:


> Here is my D&B collection.


 
Wow. Dooney heaven!


----------



## iluvkst

TechDiva said:


> Here are some of my older D&B's.


 
TechDiva your Dooneyhabit is worse than mine!! lol.


----------



## iluvkst

TechDiva said:


> The picture of my Dooneys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I took this picture I've bought two more D&B purses and four more accessories. Maybe I'll do an updated group shot someday.


 

Very nice collection.  I'm really loving the leather domed zip satchels.  But if you get a chance just take a pic of the new D&B items and post. That's what I'll do...b/c to pull all those bags out is rough (or maybe I'm just lazy:shame. But thanks for posting, I love to see what other D&B bags people are carrying.[/QUOTE]


"Like!"


----------



## Pursanista

http://www.google.com/search?q=doon...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=644

Got this a few months ago. Great go- to bag...holds everything and beautifully constructed.


----------



## LVBagLady

So Dooney & Bourke seems to be gaining popularity again with their new lines especially their Florentine vachetta line. I know I am hooked on Dooney. Here is my Florentine Jacquard Barrel Pocket Satchel.


----------



## LVBagLady

And my Dillen II Satchel, wallet and coin case in strawberry.


----------



## LVBagLady

And the bag that started it all, the Florentine Satchel.


----------



## Tamarislonghair

I'm gonna post some of my Dooney's from my laptop tonight!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## goldgirl

LVBagLady said:


> And my Dillen II Satchel, wallet and coin case in strawberry.



I love the color!!!!


----------



## LVBagLady

Thank you. I love it too. I can't stay away from it.


----------



## pandorabox

LVBagLady said:
			
		

> And my Dillen II Satchel, wallet and coin case in strawberry.



Love the owl!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dwebb

Here are my Dooneys. I have a lot of them. I purchased them because of the quality. I was also trying to come down from my $1000-$3000 purse high.


----------



## bagee

dwebb said:


> Here are my Dooneys. I have a lot of them. I purchased them because of the quality. I was also trying to come down from my $1000-$3000 purse high.


Love that Florentine in blue...love it!!!


----------



## donnaoh

Here are my Dooney's:





















I have a few more that are older and have not taken pics of. Will try to do this later...


----------



## Didi Boston

LVBagLady said:


> And my Dillen II Satchel, wallet and coin case in strawberry.


 Can I just say that I LOVE this bag!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

goldgirl said:


> I love the color!!!!



Love the owl bag charm.


----------



## goldgirl

Here is part of my collection.. I have about 6-8 more now.


----------



## Surelyfunke

Donnaoh your pictures are KILLING me! I love the first electric blue Smith bag!


----------



## Caro9ine

I love the colors of the Florentines! ESP that blue!


----------



## Nancy in VA

I was not into Dooney for a very long time (even still have the Made in USA ones) - their bags were looking tacky and cheap - liked the 65th anniversary Coach Legacy and then quit because their bags are starting to look kiddish and junky - then stopped at Balenciaga but have to quit so I dont go to the poorhouse - but the new Dooney Florentine is TDF - totall love it - the look - the leather - I even love some of the new prints.  Dooney is good again!


----------



## Nancy in VA

dweeb - is that beautiful blue bag a current Dooney Florentine?  Love the color - the blue does not look as vibrant on the Dooney website - if that is what it is.


----------



## Caro9ine

There are two different blues... The royal is what the pic here is, but there is also a dusty blue which I saw on th ewebsite.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Thanks for the info.  - well - I am going to get that blue as a birthday present to myself!


----------



## wenayer

I love the first bag!!!  So nice!!!


----------



## dwebb

Get the Blue.  I only had the bag for two days and received tons of compliments.


----------



## sheila_c

I posted in the global Identify This, but I think I should have posted here. 

Does anyone know what this bag is called? This OP has turned off the ability to receive private messages, so I don't know where else to ask. Thanks in advance if you can help! I love this bag!

Post 297 in this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/calling-all-dooney-lovers-306645-20.html#post17409790

Purse:


----------



## rubycat

That is the Kristen tote, great work bag!




sheila_c said:


> I posted in the global Identify This, but I think I should have posted here.
> 
> Does anyone know what this bag is called? This OP has turned off the ability to receive private messages, so I don't know where else to ask. Thanks in advance if you can help! I love this bag!
> 
> Post 297 in this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/calling-all-dooney-lovers-306645-20.html#post17409790
> 
> Purse:


----------



## rubycat

Code for tomorrow only:  vip20 on the dooney & Bourke site.


----------



## dwebb

sheila_c said:


> I posted in the global Identify This, but I think I should have posted here.
> 
> Does anyone know what this bag is called? This OP has turned off the ability to receive private messages, so I don't know where else to ask. Thanks in advance if you can help! I love this bag!
> 
> Post 297 in this thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/calling-all-dooney-lovers-306645-20.html#post17409790
> 
> Purse:


I have 4 of those Kristin Totes in Black, Red, Taupe, and Chalk.  Those were my commuting totes when I was working downtown Chicago.


----------



## sheila_c

Thank you both for identifying this bag!


----------



## donnaoh

.


----------



## ms p

:bump: i'm looking around for a nice hobo - looks great, comfy, affordable price and has exterior pockets d&b dillen 2 medium pocket sac has caught my eyes love all the colors  anyone has this bag? How is it holding up? Thanks!

http://www.zappos.com/dooney-bourke-medium-zipper-pocket-sac-tangerine


----------



## dott

Have this in the new green color and its great. Lots of room and doesn't look bulky when filled. Using the strap more than I thought but hard to access the outside zip pockets. Going to get the matching wallet. Enjoy


----------



## ms p

dott said:


> Have this in the new green color and its great. Lots of room and doesn't look bulky when filled. Using the strap more than I thought but hard to access the outside zip pockets. Going to get the matching wallet. Enjoy



Congrats i love the green! Why is it hard to access the outside zip pocket? Is it that the pockets are too tight for the hand to pull things out?


----------



## dott

When I have it on the strap I have both hands free to open the zipper and reach in the pocket but on the arm its harder with just one hand free. I mainly use the pockets for my car keys, transit card, lipstick and tissue etc. so I don;t close the zip all the way unless I am in a crowd. Hope this answer helps.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Caro9ine said:


> There are two different blues... The royal is what the pic here is, but there is also a dusty blue which I saw on th ewebsite.



I've been looking for one of the following in dusty blue...Smith bag (med), east-west bag and zipped wallet. I checked at the D & B flagship store in NYC and no  luck. I called my local DB outlet and they said those colors should be arriving at the outlets within 6 months.


----------



## ms p

Thanks dott! Welcome to tpf by the way


----------



## dott

Thank you ms p  - BTW Macy's will be having the F&F savings next month so you can get a really good deal on the DB. Unfortunately they didn't carry the green so I had to pay full price.


----------



## stellawhit

hi, just curious how to get the F& F savings?


----------



## dott

If you have an account you'll get coupons in the mail otherwise the SA always have them at the register just ask about it. I believe the sale starts 4/25 (?) but presale depends on different stores to select but can't  pick up until sale. 25% is great savings  offered usually in April and Nov on designers like Brahmin,Kors,Coach,DB etc.


----------



## anagem

I know we all like staring at pictures of bags, so why not post them all here? All of the other designers have a thread like this and we should too  If we can keep our comments to a minimum it'll be a great place to look at the different sizes, styles, and colors of bags for reference.

I'll start with my sole Dooney (though with this forum I doubt it'll stay that way for long  ) This is my small florentine satchel in chestnut!


----------



## hopi




----------



## hopi




----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## MiaBorsa




----------



## Panders77




----------



## Panders77




----------



## anagem

Could everyone maybe put the style, size and color in their post?


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Petunia Totes


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Croco Tassel bags


----------



## hopi

anagem,
 we will get this right sooner or later 


*Domed satchel, florentine leather in Oyster*


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Twisted Strap Hobo


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Twisted Strap Hobo


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Croco logo lock


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Floral Janine


----------



## never_wear_it_t




----------



## hopi

*Signature 75 Satchel in biscuit*







*Small Satchel in Dillen II leather Taupe*


----------



## dhampson

Dillen II Side Pocket Satchel in Black
Small Wilson in Navy


----------



## dhampson

anagem said:


> I know we all like staring at pictures of bags, so why not post them all here? All of the other designers have a thread like this and we should too  If we can keep our comments to a minimum it'll be a great place to look at the different sizes, styles, and colors of bags for reference.
> 
> I'll start with my sole Dooney (though with this forum I doubt it'll stay that way for long  ) This is my small florentine satchel in chestnut!


Thanks for starting this thread.  I love seeing what people have purchased.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dillen pocket satchels in Bark, Bordeaux, Ivy...


----------



## hopi

If Sarah buys 3 of one bag it has to be special,
 my middle name is lemming 

Pocket Satchel in Desert







Love when everyone shows their triplets , quads and quints together, of course we need doxie mama and jadites group shots

sorry for messed up pics but just changed over to the new photobucket


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Patent Leather Tassel Zip Top Collection!

Aqua, Midnight Blue, Red & Black.*


----------



## ktheartscoach

AWL Drawstrings and accessories. I am not a good photographer.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Cabrio leather set. Still not a good photographer.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Nile fuschia domed satchel and checkbook/card wallet. Hard to capture the color, it's very saturated.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Anniversary sig taupe slouch and Hearts wallet in taupe. So comfortable and easy to carry!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Florentine zip hobo in natural, love the patina!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Florentine large satchel in chestnut - my all time favorite and most beloved...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Tartan plaid Nina in navy and red.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sara Tote.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Florentine Vachetta Satchel in chestnut.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Panama Satchel.


----------



## Masteryoda

I need to stay away! Already I have seen at least 3 bags that I want! Lol!


----------



## dhampson

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Vachetta Satchel in chestnut.


That's lovely.


----------



## dhampson

never_wear_it_t said:


> Floral Janine


Super cute. I bet that is fun to carry in the spring and summer.


----------



## Panders77

Moss Florentine Buckle Satchel and Red Florentine Mitchell.


----------



## Panders77

T-Moro Brown Florentine Shopper.


----------



## Panders77

Ivory AWL and Marine Blue AWL Ms. Mary Hobo


----------



## Panders77

Arrangement of beauties!


----------



## Panders77

More beauties!


----------



## ktheartscoach

Masteryoda said:


> I need to stay away! Already I have seen at least 3 bags that I want! Lol!



Me too! I always find new and vintage beauties I must have!! This is a fun thread!


----------



## Judy1123

Testing my first pix ....learning


----------



## Judy1123

Think I got it on my iPhone ....pearly python in grape, zip sac


----------



## Judy1123

Amazon...


----------



## Judy1123

Vegas trip


----------



## Judy1123

Livermore outlet


----------



## Judy1123

Amazon +


----------



## Judy1123

Brahmin+DB


----------



## Judy1123

My Flo's came from Q/as is


----------



## Judy1123

I have waited so long to post my pix, and now I can share from my phone...thx for looking


----------



## Judy1123

Are my pix to big?? Don't know how to make smaller from my phone?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Your pix are perfect, Judy.  And O.M.G., what a bunch of beautiful handbags!!!  WOW.


----------



## Judy1123

Thanks....I love to share..


----------



## seton

amazin collex, judy!


----------



## hopi

JUDY1123

Never saw RL pics of the amazons, wow 
if you get some time can you give us some close up single shots
lovin your pearly python


----------



## elbgrl

Wow Judy what a beautiful collection!


----------



## Judy1123

I have 5 Amazons, today so here are the single shots ...Hopi


----------



## Judy1123

#2


----------



## Judy1123

#3


----------



## Judy1123

#4


----------



## Judy1123

#5


----------



## minas_bags

OMG Judy, absolutely loooove your collection! The AMAZONS are gorgeous!!! (never seen one IRL, so thanks!!!)


----------



## luminescence

Judy1123 said:


> #3



I was contemplating this zip zip satchel!!! Is it easy to open and use?? I love the style !


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Judy1123 said:


> #5




OMG!!!    Judy.. that bag is STUNNING!!!!  OMG!!!!!


----------



## donnaoh

Judy1123 said:


> #5


Wowza!!! Drooling over your Amazons and Florentines!! Gotta go back for seconds...

What size is #5?


----------



## Judy1123

donnaoh said:


> Wowza!!! Drooling over your Amazons and Florentines!! Gotta go back for seconds...
> 
> What size is #5?



Size for #5, and thank you for looking


----------



## Judy1123

luminescence said:


> I was contemplating this zip zip satchel!!! Is it easy to open and use?? I love the style !


Yes using #3 now and very easy to open love this bag, the color is wine, and I would buy another color again picked it up at Vegas O, there was a gray color that was very nice too...


----------



## Judy1123

Cali Bag Lady said:


> OMG!!!    Judy.. that bag is STUNNING!!!!  OMG!!!!!


Joy you may see #5 at Livermore they have a great selection of Amazons, very nice bring that CC...


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Judy1123 said:


> Livermore outlet



OMG... I don't know where I've been.. I just now saw these pictures of your collection.  Holy cow, GF!!! that is an AMAZING collection. Some really gorgeous pieces!!!


----------



## donnaoh

Judy1123 said:


> Size for #5, and thank you for looking


Thanks so much for the clarification! The upright edge on your bag looks more vertical (which I love and therefore thought it was another style bag that I missed) than the slightly slanted one in their pic. I may just have to run in and try this on as I have passed this style up over and over...you may have just enabled me!!

I may just have to settle for the large instead of the extra large as I think the extra large will be too big for me.

Do you find that the Amazon leather softens up a bit over time with use?


----------



## Judy1123

My Amazons are soft already to the touch..


----------



## seton

did everyone see denton's vintage DB collex? the most charming DB collex evah.

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/explorations-in-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-751690.html


----------



## elbgrl

seton said:


> did everyone see denton's vintage DB collex? the most charming DB collex evah.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/explorations-in-vintage-dooney-and-bourke-751690.html



Wow that's amazing - thanks for the link!


----------



## Panders77

Judy1123 said:


> I have waited so long to post my pix, and now I can share from my phone...thx for looking



Your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## Panders77

Judy1123 said:


> #5



I am crazy about this bag, love the color too!


----------



## Judy1123

Panders77 said:


> I am crazy about this bag, love the color too!



Thanks for looking...


----------



## Judy1123

My Outlet buy....Amazon #6


----------



## Judy1123

Cranberry-Magnetic Satchel, has a flip top, and long strap, have never seen this one, had to have, 40%+20% coupon off!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Judy1123 said:


> Cranberry-Magnetic Satchel, has a flip top, and long strap, have never seen this one, had to have, 40%+20% coupon off!!!



Hi Judy!

I just had to say I've enjoyed looking at your collection! 

Thank you so much for sharing the pics with us!


----------



## dooneybaby

It's been a long time since I've purchased a Dooney, as you can probably tell from these photos.

These should be burned and buried.


----------



## dooneybaby

I use these sometimes.


----------



## dooneybaby

Macy's sale.


----------



## dooneybaby

Some more.


----------



## dooneybaby

And more.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nice collection!  You have some beautiful vintage bags mixed in there!


----------



## Judy1123

Love your collection, and very nice pix's to see and enjoy...


----------



## elbgrl

Great collex!  I love to look at pictures!


----------



## Panders77

You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## BagAddiction712

dooneybaby said:


> And more.



What's the names on the bags with the buckle? They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BagAddiction712 said:


> What's the names on the bags with the buckle? They are absolutely gorgeous!



I'm not sure what those are, but they are similar to the pebble grain large tote.  http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-1566/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail#.US6c6qK86So

And here's one on Ebay...  (NMA)  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOONEY-BOUR...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aee95cf68


----------



## BagAddiction712

Thank you!


----------



## hopi

dooneybaby said:


> It's been a long time since I've purchased a Dooney, as you can probably tell from these photos.
> 
> These should be burned and buried.




NO WAY
Great collection, it absolutely lovely
 and thank you for sharing,
I love when everyone shows their collections and 
not just the latest bag, 
it fun so share and see
what's in everyone's closet
 be it 1, 2, 3 or 10, 20 etc
years old.


----------



## yslaurent

Florentine Tab Collar Satchel

My one and only Dooney & Bourke purchased recently. However, I noticed while shopping that Dooney has become more aesthetically pleasing to me than what they were years ago. So, who knows purchase number 2 might be around the corner.


----------



## MiaBorsa

yslaurent said:


> Florentine Tab Collar Satchel
> 
> My one and only Dooney & Bourke purchased recently. However, I noticed while shopping that Dooney has become more aesthetically pleasing to me than what they were years ago. So, who knows purchase number 2 might be around the corner.



Beautiful!


----------



## violingirl

Love it!!!!!!!! I wanted the t-brown, couldn't find no where.


----------



## Judy1123

Used my last 20%off coupon Thurs nite, in plum, and key fob for $5.00!!!


----------



## YorkieLove75

Judy1123 said:


> Used my last 20%off coupon Thurs nite, in plum, and key fob for $5.00!!!


Love it! Great color choice!


----------



## Judy1123

Thanks for looking...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Judy1123 said:


> Used my last 20%off coupon Thurs nite, in plum, and key fob for $5.00!!!



Gorgeous!  That is one of my favorite silhouettes, Judy.  And the fob is just too dang cute.


----------



## dhampson

Gotta love a plum colored bag.


----------



## Judy1123

Thank you, ladies


----------



## StillWG

Judy1123 said:


> Used my last 20%off coupon Thurs nite, in plum, and key fob for $5.00!!!




So pretty, Judy!  Congrats!

I just got my plum D II Satchel yesterday.    The plum color is much more neutral than I expected from seeing it in the store (Macy's)! 

I hadn't thought of putting the Shamrock on her.  They look darling together!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

yslaurent said:


> Florentine Tab Collar Satchel
> 
> My one and only Dooney & Bourke purchased recently. However, I noticed while shopping that Dooney has become more aesthetically pleasing to me than what they were years ago. So, who knows purchase number 2 might be around the corner.



I love the picture of your kitty in the handbag!    So cute!

Your new Florentine bag is gorgeous.  I'm so drawn to this style!  I don't have one yet but love looking.


Sue


----------



## yslaurent

StillWG said:


> I love the picture of your kitty in the handbag!    So cute!
> 
> Your new Florentine bag is gorgeous.  I'm so drawn to this style!  I don't have one yet but love looking.
> 
> 
> Sue



Thank you ladies!

And I absolutely love this bag! I've been using it as my everyday bag lately. And my kitty is so naughty haha. I have two and there's something about bags and boxes that they just can't help themselves.


----------



## ooo

yslaurent said:


> Florentine Tab Collar Satchel
> 
> My one and only Dooney & Bourke purchased recently. However, I noticed while shopping that Dooney has become more aesthetically pleasing to me than what they were years ago. So, who knows purchase number 2 might be around the corner.



Oh, how pretty!

Does the flap/buckle thing get annoying during daily use?

Love the color and style of this bag.


----------



## ooo

Judy1123 said:


> Used my last 20%off coupon Thurs nite, in plum, and key fob for $5.00!!!



Nice! I love the color. I've been eyeing that bag myself.


----------



## ooo

hopi said:


> anagem,
> we will get this right sooner or later
> 
> 
> *Domed satchel, florentine leather in Oyster*



Oh, that color in that bag... very nice. Very dignified.


----------



## ooo

ktheartscoach said:


> Florentine large satchel in chestnut - my all time favorite and most beloved...



Pretty bag. I love the "slouch" and cozyness of it. Makes me want to fondle it.

How long does it take to wear in a little like that?


----------



## ooo

MiaBorsa said:


> Florentine Vachetta Satchel in chestnut.



Oh, you enabler!  I haven't seen that style bag. Yeah, this might have to be my next bag. Love the outer pockets.


----------



## ooo

Panders77 said:


> Moss Florentine Buckle Satchel and Red Florentine Mitchell.



Cool Moss color. Moss is so cute for spring. I got the Bourdeaux. I like how the Domed Satchel is starting to slouch a little bit and look more comfortable. I got the Domed Satchel in Bourdeaux recently and it was so stiff. I forgot that it would wear in a little. Are the handles more comfortable as it wears?


----------



## Panders77

ooo said:


> Cool Moss color. Moss is so cute for spring. I got the Bourdeaux. I like how the Domed Satchel is starting to slouch a little bit and look more comfortable. I got the Domed Satchel in Bourdeaux recently and it was so stiff. I forgot that it would wear in a little. Are the handles more comfortable as it wears?



Oh I bet the Bordeaux is gorgeous!  The bag does get softer as you wear it and as far as the handles they also soften up too though use.  I love this bag I am actually carrying it today.


----------



## Panders77

Judy1123 said:


> Used my last 20%off coupon Thurs nite, in plum, and key fob for $5.00!!!



Love this bag!


----------



## yslaurent

ooo said:


> Oh, how pretty!
> 
> Does the flap/buckle thing get annoying during daily use?
> 
> Love the color and style of this bag.



It can be annoying, especially if you have other things in your hand making it more difficult to shut. I'm pretty terrible in general with shutting my bags completely so most of the time it's just unbuckled.  Same with like my LV Speedy 30.... it's always practically unzipped pr any of my other bags that zip/buckle shut.


----------



## hopi

since GG is the first Q forum member to be sent to the corner
thought to bump up anagem's post
hopefully we can push her post off the front page
this is the 

Dark grey Dooney satchel
 from our Q vegas outlet trip,
 they didn't know what hit em


----------



## StillWG

hopi said:


> since GG is the first Q forum member to be sent to the corner
> thought to bump up anagem's post
> hopefully we can push her post off the front page
> this is the
> 
> Dark grey Dooney satchel
> from our Q vegas outlet trip,
> they didn't know what hit em


 

I love this bag, hopi! 

Thanks for the picture!

I didn't realize that the PF was so strict about where posts go.  :shame:  I'll have to be careful about starting topics.  Been in the corner too much to start that again.  


Sue


----------



## dhampson

hopi said:


> since GG is the first Q forum member to be sent to the corner
> thought to bump up anagem's post
> hopefully we can push her post off the front page
> this is the
> 
> Dark grey Dooney satchel
> from our Q vegas outlet trip,
> they didn't know what hit em


Beautiful!


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Well I just heard from SIU Mom and she has already worn her dooney crossbody bag twice.  She is doing some serious site seeing today (golden gate bridge) so she plans on wearing it today too.  Yaaaaay!!!!

Here is a pic of my Dooney wristlet.  I just love this little thing.  I don't wear wristlets so I sure hope I can figure out a way to start wearing this.  LOL


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I just heard from SIU Mom and she has already worn her dooney crossbody bag twice.  She is doing some serious site seeing today (golden gate bridge) so she plans on wearing it today too.  Yaaaaay!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my Dooney wristlet.  I just love this little thing.  I don't wear wristlets so I sure hope I can figure out a way to start wearing this.  LOL



Joy it's spring perfect, such pretty colors, very pretty picture
 to wear it as a wristlet you really need to take the leash clip and put it on the other side


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

hopi said:


> Joy it's spring perfect, such pretty colors, very pretty picture
> to wear it as a wristlet you really need to take the leash clip and put it on the other side


 
thanks hopi :kiss:
 I did that so you could see that cute little strap.  Its photo staging!!! LOL


----------



## MaryBel

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I just heard from SIU Mom and she has already worn her dooney crossbody bag twice.  She is doing some serious site seeing today (golden gate bridge) so she plans on wearing it today too.  Yaaaaay!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my Dooney wristlet.  I just love this little thing.  I don't wear wristlets so I sure hope I can figure out a way to start wearing this.  LOL


 
Oh Joy, is super cute!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I just heard from SIU Mom and she has already worn her dooney crossbody bag twice.  She is doing some serious site seeing today (golden gate bridge) so she plans on wearing it today too.  Yaaaaay!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my Dooney wristlet.  I just love this little thing.  I don't wear wristlets so I sure hope I can figure out a way to start wearing this.  LOL




Gorgeous!  I don't usually wear wristlets on their own, either.  But consider using it inside your bag to hold your mall coupons.  Or to hold your band-aids,  tweezers, lip gloss and cough drops (or whatever you carry!)


----------



## hopi

Cali Bag Lady said:


> thanks hopi :kiss:
> I did that so you could see that cute little strap. * Its photo staging!!! L*OL



You really are good


----------



## hopi

StillWG said:


> I love this bag, hopi!
> 
> Thanks for the picture!
> 
> I didn't realize that the PF was so strict about where posts go.  :shame:  I'll have to be careful about starting topics. * Been in the corner too much to start that again. *
> 
> 
> Sue




,

 Actually I thought you would be the first sent to your room, cause we know you can go rogue anytime.

Sarah really can't take us anywhere


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> since GG is the first Q forum member to be sent to the corner
> thought to bump up anagem's post
> hopefully we can push her post off the front page
> this is the
> 
> Dark grey Dooney satchel
> from our Q vegas outlet trip,
> they didn't know what hit em



Just beautiful, hopi.  That continues to be one of my most favorite bag silhouettes.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I just heard from SIU Mom and she has already worn her dooney crossbody bag twice.  She is doing some serious site seeing today (golden gate bridge) so she plans on wearing it today too.  Yaaaaay!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my Dooney wristlet.  I just love this little thing.  I don't wear wristlets so I sure hope I can figure out a way to start wearing this.  LOL



So cute and fresh looking!  Perfect for spring and summer with your pink bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> ,
> 
> Actually I thought you would be the first sent to your room, cause we know you can go rogue anytime.
> 
> Sarah really can't take us anywhere



Sue is Public Enemy No. 1 on the forums.   

(J/K, Sue!!!  :kiss: )


----------



## elbgrl

hopi said:


> since GG is the first Q forum member to be sent to the corner
> thought to bump up anagem's post
> hopefully we can push her post off the front page
> this is the
> 
> Dark grey Dooney satchel
> from our Q vegas outlet trip,
> they didn't know what hit em


 What a beautiful bag hopi!  I love her - so classy and the color of the trim. . . . gorgeous!


----------



## elbgrl

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I just heard from SIU Mom and she has already worn her dooney crossbody bag twice.  She is doing some serious site seeing today (golden gate bridge) so she plans on wearing it today too.  Yaaaaay!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my Dooney wristlet.  I just love this little thing.  I don't wear wristlets so I sure hope I can figure out a way to start wearing this.  LOL


 
Oh very, very cute Joy!  Love the colors!  I like to carry wristlets inside of a bigger bag with the essentials in them so I can just grab them and run in to a store without carrying the whole big bag.


----------



## StillWG

MiaBorsa said:


> Sue is Public Enemy No. 1 on the forums.
> 
> (J/K, Sue!!!  :kiss: )


 

 

And I've been such a good girl lately......it's disgusting.  



Sue


----------



## StillWG

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Well I just heard from SIU Mom and she has already worn her dooney crossbody bag twice.  She is doing some serious site seeing today (golden gate bridge) so she plans on wearing it today too.  Yaaaaay!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of my Dooney wristlet.  I just love this little thing.  I don't wear wristlets so I sure hope I can figure out a way to start wearing this.  LOL


 

I don't remember ever seeing a wristlet in these colors before, Joy.  She's so pretty and feminine looking!   She'll be great to carry when you just need a little something with you or inside a bigger bag.  Thanks for the peek at your treasure from yesterday!


Sue


----------



## MaryBel

StillWG said:


> I don't remember ever seeing a wristlet in these colors before, Joy. She's so pretty and feminine looking! She'll be great to carry when you just need a little something with you or inside a bigger bag. Thanks for the peek at your treasure from yesterday!
> 
> 
> Sue


 
For a moment I thought it was the wristlet matching this bag, but no, the trim does not match.

http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-3262/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail


----------



## StillWG

MaryBel said:


> For a moment I thought it was the wristlet matching this bag, but no, the trim does not match.
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-3262/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail


 

I had never heard of this line of Dooneys before it showed up on ILD.  Does look like the wristlet should go with it!!  Except for the trim....


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

I think Joy said it goes with the o-ring shopper...?


----------



## gatorgirl07

hopi said:


> since GG is the first Q forum member to be sent to the corner
> thought to bump up anagem's post
> hopefully we can push her post off the front page
> this is the
> 
> Wait a minute........I didn't even realize I had been sent to the corner.
> WTHeck did I do?


----------



## Normamargot

Here are my bags....picture 1!


----------



## Normamargot

I included the pink bag that has the broken logo.  Finally got a response via Facebook...it occurred to me over the weekend to inbox them. So much more helpful than when I called Tuesday.  Can you believe they told me it can take up to 3 months to respond to e-mails via their website? Unbelievable!


----------



## Normamargot

Picture 3...I love the calf leather.  I know it's not as "stiff", but it does help in terms of weight. I can't do heavy bags.  I was gonna order one of the nylon Erica bags because I liked the idea of a lighter weight purse, but then today I found my best friend who was going to come where I am to attend her cousin's wedding, was in a bad accident, so instead I'm going up to her, which gives me the chance to stop at the Outlets in San Marcos as well as go to the store at The Galeria I'm Dallas.

Navy, light blue, black and brown!


----------



## Normamargot

Picture 4 more calf leather!


----------



## timetoshop2012

Normamargot said:


> Picture 4 more calf leather!



Beautiful Collection! Do You Happen To Know The Name Of This Bag? I Really Like The Style.


----------



## MaryBel

Gorgeous collection! 
I love the style of the last set (Pic 4). That green one is perfect for St. Patrick's!


----------



## elbgrl

Very pretty, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hopi

Great Collection, very pretty bags


----------



## Normamargot

timetoshop2012 said:


> Beautiful Collection! Do You Happen To Know The Name Of This Bag? I Really Like The Style.



I'm in Dallas right now, but when I get back I'll look it up in the catalog for you


----------



## Normamargot

hopi said:


> Great Collection, very pretty bags



Thanks everyone!


----------



## timetoshop2012

Thank You!



Normamargot said:


> I'm in Dallas right now, but when I get back I'll look it up in the catalog for you


----------



## Panders77

Normamargot said:


> Picture 3...I love the calf leather.  I know it's not as "stiff", but it does help in terms of weight. I can't do heavy bags.  I was gonna order one of the nylon Erica bags because I liked the idea of a lighter weight purse, but then today I found my best friend who was going to come where I am to attend her cousin's wedding, was in a bad accident, so instead I'm going up to her, which gives me the chance to stop at the Outlets in San Marcos as well as go to the store at The Galeria I'm Dallas.
> 
> Navy, light blue, black and brown!



Love your entire collection!  I agree I just can't do heavy bags anymore and the calf leather is much lighter in weight!


----------



## PonyGirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Tartan plaid Nina in navy and red.


I have been looking everywhere for this bag. Dooney has Nina on the site but I am really wanting to see her for myself. Your collection is so pretty. I love the tartan.


----------



## Normamargot

timetoshop2012 said:


> Beautiful Collection! Do You Happen To Know The Name Of This Bag? I Really Like The Style.



Here is the name of the bag...small pocket shoulder bag.... they don't make them anymore, but maybe one will come up on E...y!


----------



## Normamargot

timetoshop2012 said:


> Thank You!



Here is the picture in the catalog I have.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PonyGirl said:


> I have been looking everywhere for this bag. Dooney has Nina on the site but I am really wanting to see her for myself. Your collection is so pretty. I love the tartan.



Thanks.  You should check out ILoveDooney.com; they had some Ninas last time I looked.


----------



## PonyGirl

My Florentine Vachetta in Natural.


----------



## hopi

PonyGirl said:


> My Florentine Vachetta in Natural.



Love this bag , beautiful color


----------



## PonyGirl

hopi said:


> Love this bag , beautiful color


Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

PonyGirl said:


> My Florentine Vachetta in Natural.



  I never get tired of looking at that gorgeous bag.


----------



## brookeab

PonyGirl said:


> My Florentine Vachetta in Natural.



STUNNING! I have decided that I need this bag in this color. I REALLY want to see how it patinas over time!


----------



## dcooney4

My two newest ones.


----------



## dcooney4

I am very drawn to dooney again lately.


----------



## hopi

dcooney4 said:


> My two newest ones.



Darling bags!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

dcooney4 said:


> My two newest ones.



I'll tell you what, I am neither a pink nor a patent leather person, but yet I am digging the looks of that tote!  I think maybe the color blocking with the black is doing it for me? Anyway, very nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

dcooney4 said:


> My two newest ones.



Gorgeous!  Congrats.


----------



## Scooch

dcooney4 said:


> My two newest ones.


 
Twins on the tote! Just picked her up Sunday for the 20% off at Macys! I love this tote! The pockets are awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## LitGeek

PonyGirl said:


> My Florentine Vachetta in Natural.



Beautiful! I just love the look and feel of the green suede on the flo bags!


----------



## dcooney4

PAM_SEZ said:


> I'll tell you what, I am neither a pink nor a patent leather person, but yet I am digging the looks of that tote!  I think maybe the color blocking with the black is doing it for me? Anyway, very nice!



That is he same thing that happened to me when I saw it. I never bought a pink bag before.


----------



## dcooney4

Scooch said:


> Twins on the tote! Just picked her up Sunday for the 20% off at Macys! I love this tote! The pockets are awesome! Enjoy!



That's where I got my tote too. Congrats on yours!


----------



## dcooney4

Pony girl your bag is lovely!


----------



## Panders77

dcooney4 said:


> My two newest ones.



Nice bags, how do you like that patent tote?


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

dcooney4 said:


> My two newest ones.


 
I really like those!!!! Congrats!!! Very nice.


----------



## dcooney4

Panders77 said:


> Nice bags, how do you like that patent tote?



I have not used it yet. I want to wait till there is no snow outside. We are expecting flurries again today. Just looking at it though it has great pockets and the shoulder straps felt quite comfortable when I tried it on.


----------



## Panders77

dcooney4 said:


> I have not used it yet. I want to wait till there is no snow outside. We are expecting flurries again today. Just looking at it though it has great pockets and the shoulder straps felt quite comfortable when I tried it on.



I know you can't wait for the pretty weather to strut that baby around!


----------



## dcooney4

You know it!


----------



## Normamargot

My two newest; I bought the nylon bag @ Macy's with the 20% off! It's a little bigger than I'm used to, but I'm planning on carrying it for my upcoming school field trips, so I will need the extra space, and yet it's so light.

The other I'm using in my car to carry my insurance card, and other paperwork.


----------



## Normamargot

Here is the hot pink interior!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I love that blue python wallet!  Is it dooney? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Masteryoda

Medium pocket tassel satchel in natural


----------



## gatorgirl07

Still loving my florentine Pocket hobo in Bordeaux!


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2119031
> 
> Still loving my florentine Pocket hobo in Bordeaux!



I love the way your bag is getting a slouch, GG!  For some reason, that style always seemed so structured when I'd see them in the store.  Now your pics are making me rethink them...and I don't need to be thinking about another purse right now!!  HAHA


----------



## hopi

Masteryoda said:


> View attachment 2118597
> 
> Medium pocket tassel satchel in natural


beautiful



dcooney4 said:


> My two newest ones.


great new bags, love them


----------



## hopi

gatorgirl07 said:


> View attachment 2119031
> 
> Still loving my florentine Pocket hobo in Bordeaux!



This color is tdf


----------



## MiaBorsa

Chelsea Tote in Taupe.


----------



## Normamargot

never_wear_it_t said:


> I love that blue python wallet!  Is it dooney? I've never seen it before.



Here it is at the Dooney site:

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...09&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=PYORPYOR

To me, it's to thin for most cosmetic carrying, but if you do a search for flat zip cases, their make-up bags also show.

I came across it by accident, then saw one IRL at the Outlet in San Marcos and decided I really wanted the blue (my car's interior lights are blue).

It's in my glove box carrying my insurance card, stamps, address labels, etc.


----------



## Pixie RN

Retro Satchel and Zip Around Wallet in yellow. I have this "thing" for yellow bags.


----------



## handbags4me

Pixie RN said:


> Retro Satchel and Zip Around Wallet in yellow. I have this "thing" for yellow bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120785


----------



## Pixie RN

Thank you. I thought about this one for quite awhile. The color is not that bright sunflower, and I wasn't sure I would like it. Once I got it, I did. It's not a heavy bag which is good.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> Retro Satchel and Zip Around Wallet in yellow. I have this "thing" for yellow bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120785


----------



## elbgrl

Pixie RN said:


> Retro Satchel and Zip Around Wallet in yellow. I have this "thing" for yellow bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120785


----------



## Pixie RN

Thank you Sarah and Rosie. I have to tell myself I have "enough" spring and summer bags. 
Really???:greengrin:


----------



## StillWG

Pixie RN said:


> Retro Satchel and Zip Around Wallet in yellow. I have this "thing" for yellow bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120785


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Pixie RN said:


> Retro Satchel and Zip Around Wallet in yellow. I have this "thing" for yellow bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120785


----------



## Pixie RN

StillWG said:


> They are beautiful, Pixie!
> 
> I love yellow handbags too!
> 
> 
> Sue





Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh wow!! that is GORGEOUS and so perfect for spring!! great set!! congrats!!



Thank you Sue and Joy! That funny "yellow handbag" started quite a few years ago when I found a "yellow" Fossil bag I really wanted. I tried and tried to get the bag, but it "wasn't avaliable" every placed I tried, even calling the company. 
Needless to say "I been on the hunt for that perfect yellow bag since." You're probably really laughing by now.


----------



## Pixie RN

Call Bag Lady, thanks. I have 3 in yellow now, that's 2 more than I need, but then everybody on this forum probably has "more than they need." This one is light and is a nice change from Florentines, and heavier bags, although I try not to load mine up so much.


----------



## MrsKC

Judy,
Oh my gosh lady.........I have been away for a bit and I am just now getting to look at your collection. It is BEAUTIFUL!! Thank you so much for posting!! You have great taste!
Happy Easter, kc


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Pixie RN said:


> Thank you Sue and Joy! That funny "yellow handbag" started quite a few years ago when I found a "yellow" Fossil bag I really wanted. I tried and tried to get the bag, but it "wasn't avaliable" every placed I tried, even calling the company.
> *Needless to say "I been on the hunt for that perfect yellow bag since." You're probably really laughing by now*.


 

Oh heck NO, I"m not laughing!! I totally understand!!!  I'd like to know why I need more that 7 pink purses!!!!


----------



## Pixie RN

Cali Bag Lady said:


> Oh heck NO, I"m not laughing!! I totally understand!!!  I'd like to know why I need more that 7 pink purses!!!!



Joy, I don't feel so bad now. Hey, what is that saying, "the more the merrier?" The more yellow or pink bags we have, the more to chose from.  I bet yours are beautiful shades of pink. Would love to see them. It's "all good" when others really do understand "need" of "more in one color!"


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pixie RN said:


> It's "all good" when others really do understand "need" of "more in one color!"



I'll say!!


----------



## dcooney4

Pixie RN said:


> Retro Satchel and Zip Around Wallet in yellow. I have this "thing" for yellow bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120785


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Retro Satchel and Zip Around Wallet in yellow. I have this "thing" for yellow bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120785


----------



## Pixie RN

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous Pixie! Congrats!
> 
> Now talking about more than one in one color, I call it " it's my favorite color(s) at the moment so you never have enough of your favorite. Favorites make you happy, and a happy you makes you a better you"



Marybel, thank you. I really couldn't make up my mind about this Retro. Some liked it when they saw it, some didn't. Of course that can be with "anything." I thought well maybe I should just just the Dillen II in sunflower. That is a great Dooney bag, and so many love the style. The sunflower is really right and happy. Finally did decide on the Retro. Is there anything on your radar now in yellow or shades of yellow? You are so right about happy, the yellow just makes me feel "good."


----------



## MaryBel

Pixie RN said:


> Marybel, thank you. I really couldn't make up my mind about this Retro. Some liked it when they saw it, some didn't. Of course that can be with "anything." I thought well maybe I should just just the Dillen II in sunflower. That is a great Dooney bag, and so many love the style. The sunflower is really right and happy. Finally did decide on the Retro. Is there anything on your radar now in yellow or shades of yellow? You are so right about happy, the yellow just makes me feel "good."


 
Nothing right now on yellow on my radar, but that can change at any minute. I'd like to get the retro satchel and maybe the safari bag. So far I like green, navy and the mint.


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Pixie RN said:


> Marybel, thank you. I really couldn't make up my mind about this Retro. Some liked it when they saw it, some didn't. Of course that can be with "anything." I thought well maybe I should just just the Dillen II in sunflower. That is a great Dooney bag, and so many love the style. The sunflower is really right and happy. Finally did decide on the Retro. Is there anything on your radar now in yellow or shades of yellow? You are so right about happy, the yellow just makes me feel "good."


Pixie... I absolutely LOVE that yellow Retro bag and wallet.  I am not big on yellow..its just not a good color for me.. but I am in love with that set you got.  I have come back to look at yours more than once.  Its a "happy" color and it makes me smile.  So I think you got a great set and I hope you love it.


----------



## lydialedesma

MiaBorsa said:


>


Love the colors & style!


----------



## Panders77

Pixie RN said:


> Retro Satchel and Zip Around Wallet in yellow. I have this "thing" for yellow bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120785


----------



## Panders77

Normamargot said:


> Here is the hot pink interior!



Now that interior is hot!


----------



## Normamargot

Panders77 said:


> Now that interior is hot!



 Yes, it is! LOL!


----------



## Judy1123

my charleston shopper in purple from outlet in Livermore, also check out my MK too


----------



## hopi

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2141954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my charleston shopper in purple from outlet in Livermore, also check out my MK too



Pretty  Charleston, Judy!


----------



## Panders77

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2141954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my charleston shopper in purple from outlet in Livermore, also check out my MK too



Love the purple!


----------



## MaryBel

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2141954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my charleston shopper in purple from outlet in Livermore, also check out my MK too


 
Gorgeous bag Judy! Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

Judy-I really like your bag. Can I ask you what it weighs when it is empty?


----------



## Judy1123

This bag is very light, I would buy another color.... And thank you ladies for looking.


----------



## leobunny

Pink & green small florentine satchels


----------



## leobunny

Also my small satchel in natural which I've had for a couple of years


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, those are gorgeous.  I really love that pink.


----------



## MaryBel

leobunny said:


> Also my small satchel in natural which I've had for a couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143354


 

WOW, what a beautiful sight!

I love all but especially the green!


----------



## hopi

leobunny said:


> Pink & green small florentine satchels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143351



SOOOOOOO pretty,
love them but that pink


----------



## PAM_SEZ

leobunny said:


> Pink & green small florentine satchels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143351



Very nice!! I have the drawstring in the same green and I love the color.  The pink is super cute, but really makes me want to chew on it. For real. 

Enjoy!!! These satchels are such great bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PAM_SEZ said:


> Very nice!! I have the drawstring in the same green and I love the color.  The pink is super cute, but really makes me want to chew on it. For real.
> 
> Enjoy!!! These satchels are such great bags.



   I often sniff my leather purses, but so far I have resisted chewing on them.


----------



## dcooney4

MiaBorsa said:


> I often sniff my leather purses, but so far I have resisted chewing on them.



You both crack me up. Love the bags. No chewing allowed.


----------



## Time2Bme

PonyGirl said:


> My Florentine Vachetta in Natural.



I keep looking at this bag in stores. Do you find it scratches easily? The ones I've seen have had scratches on them. They have probably been abused in the stores but I was concerned that they would mark up easily.


----------



## Shan2

leobunny said:


> Also my small satchel in natural which I've had for a couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143354



A couple of years ago for the natural? Is it the exact same one that's on Macy's website right now? It's so pretty!

I'm hoping to get one at the upcoming Friends and Family. Can I get any further discount if using my Macy's card? TIA


----------



## gatorgirl07

Shan2 said:


> A couple of years ago for the natural? Is it the exact same one that's on Macy's website right now? It's so pretty!
> 
> I'm hoping to get one at the upcoming Friends and Family. Can I get any further discount if using my Macy's card? TIA



Right now until the 20th, Belk has a sale going on that includes Dooney


----------



## Masteryoda

Time2Bme said:


> I keep looking at this bag in stores. Do you find it scratches easily? The ones I've seen have had scratches on them. They have probably been abused in the stores but I was concerned that they would mark up easily.



It does scratch at the beginning but as it breaks in and starts a patina it's more glossy and scratches show less and also harder to scratch. No worries...the leather is tough despite the scratches!


----------



## Masteryoda

leobunny said:


> Also my small satchel in natural which I've had for a couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143354



Love!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Shan2 said:


> A couple of years ago for the natural? Is it the exact same one that's on Macy's website right now? It's so pretty!
> 
> I'm hoping to get one at the upcoming Friends and Family. Can I get any further discount if using my Macy's card? TIA



Yep, the original florentine satchel in natural came out 2 years ago and is still a huge seller.  I think it's probably Dooney's best launch ever.


----------



## leobunny

Shan2 said:


> A couple of years ago for the natural? Is it the exact same one that's on Macy's website right now? It's so pretty!
> 
> I'm hoping to get one at the upcoming Friends and Family. Can I get any further discount if using my Macy's card? TIA



Yes, Macy's friends & family sale starts 4/24/13... You can get this bag for 25% off!!  I don't think they allow you to use multiple coupons/discounts. The only time you can do that is if you open a new credit account which gives you an additional 20% off for a total of 45% off.


----------



## Bayou Minou

leobunny said:


> Also my small satchel in natural which I've had for a couple of years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143354



OMG.. I love that pink one!

I so need to get rid of 99.9% of my clothes and just have my closet full of handbags.


----------



## Mia54

]Hi everyone,

I'm new here and just bought this one! What do you all think?

https://snobswap.com/listings/view/5143


----------



## StillWG

Welcome to this forum, Mia54!  

I'm not familiar with the style of your new bag but she looks beautiful.  I hope you enjoy carrying her!


Sue


----------



## Rstar

My latest love...dooney gold o-ring lambskin shopper. I didnt want to buy this o-ring bag for the loooongest time because I dont like big bags but really needed a lightweight carry on for travel. I got this gold bag for $118 at the dallas dooney store after discounts. Its perfect for ipad, laptop, extra pair of shoes, and still remains lightweight, holds a clutch but doesnt overpower me. I cant believe I waited so long to buy an o-ring shopper!! This is my 3rd bag this month, i really gotta slow it down on the buying (atleast I havent paid full price for anything so far). I just wanted to share my latest love.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Rstar said:


> My latest love...dooney gold o-ring lambskin shopper. I didnt want to buy this o-ring bag for the loooongest time because I dont like big bags but really needed a lightweight carry on for travel. I got this gold bag for $118 at the dallas dooney store after discounts. Its perfect for ipad, laptop, extra pair of shoes, and still remains lightweight, holds a clutch but doesnt overpower me. I cant believe I waited so long to buy an o-ring shopper!! This is my 3rd bag this month, i really gotta slow it down on the buying (atleast I havent paid full price for anything so far). I just wanted to share my latest love.
> View attachment 2153422



Oh my, you stole that beauty!!  I'm a sucker for metallics.  Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Rstar said:


> My latest love...dooney gold o-ring lambskin shopper. I didnt want to buy this o-ring bag for the loooongest time because I dont like big bags but really needed a lightweight carry on for travel. I got this gold bag for $118 at the dallas dooney store after discounts. Its perfect for ipad, laptop, extra pair of shoes, and still remains lightweight, holds a clutch but doesnt overpower me. I cant believe I waited so long to buy an o-ring shopper!! This is my 3rd bag this month, i really gotta slow it down on the buying (atleast I havent paid full price for anything so far). I just wanted to share my latest love.
> View attachment 2153422


----------



## MrsKC

Rstar said:


> My latest love...dooney gold o-ring lambskin shopper. I didnt want to buy this o-ring bag for the loooongest time because I dont like big bags but really needed a lightweight carry on for travel. I got this gold bag for $118 at the dallas dooney store after discounts. Its perfect for ipad, laptop, extra pair of shoes, and still remains lightweight, holds a clutch but doesnt overpower me. I cant believe I waited so long to buy an o-ring shopper!! This is my 3rd bag this month, i really gotta slow it down on the buying (atleast I havent paid full price for anything so far). I just wanted to share my latest love.
> View attachment 2153422


 
I saw/felt the lambskin IRL for the first time last week at the outlet. Great bag!! Enjoy! kc


----------



## Cali Bag Lady

Rstar said:


> My latest love...dooney gold o-ring lambskin shopper. I didnt want to buy this o-ring bag for the loooongest time because I dont like big bags but really needed a lightweight carry on for travel. I got this gold bag for $118 at the dallas dooney store after discounts. Its perfect for ipad, laptop, extra pair of shoes, and still remains lightweight, holds a clutch but doesnt overpower me. I cant believe I waited so long to buy an o-ring shopper!! This is my 3rd bag this month, i really gotta slow it down on the buying (atleast I havent paid full price for anything so far). I just wanted to share my latest love.
> View attachment 2153422


----------



## MarneeB

Rstar said:


> My latest love...dooney gold o-ring lambskin shopper. I didnt want to buy this o-ring bag for the loooongest time because I dont like big bags but really needed a lightweight carry on for travel. I got this gold bag for $118 at the dallas dooney store after discounts. Its perfect for ipad, laptop, extra pair of shoes, and still remains lightweight, holds a clutch but doesnt overpower me. I cant believe I waited so long to buy an o-ring shopper!! This is my 3rd bag this month, i really gotta slow it down on the buying (atleast I havent paid full price for anything so far). I just wanted to share my latest love.
> View attachment 2153422


 

That's a gorgeous bag! Congrats! I love big bags, I like to put everything in my bag, lol!


----------



## hopi

Rstar said:


> My latest love...dooney gold o-ring lambskin shopper. I didnt want to buy this o-ring bag for the loooongest time because I dont like big bags but really needed a lightweight carry on for travel. I got this* gold bag for $118 *at the dallas dooney store after discounts. Its perfect for ipad, laptop, extra pair of shoes, and still remains lightweight, holds a clutch but doesnt overpower me. I cant believe I waited so long to buy an o-ring shopper!! This is my 3rd bag this month, i *really gotta slow it down on the buying (atleast I havent paid full price for anything so far). I just wanted to share my latest love.*
> View attachment 2153422



Never saw an O-ring shopper in metallic, great bag, you are so right this bag is so easy to carry and for the price you paid your really aren't going to fast that was a steal, Congrats


----------



## Rstar

thanks hopi and mia borsa i got a good deal. I thought metallic would be too flashy, almost cringed taking it to work but i received 2 compliments in the same morning. i just sent in a trade in, i wonder what else this springtime brings, stay tuned!


----------



## elbgrl

Rstar said:


> My latest love...dooney gold o-ring lambskin shopper. I didnt want to buy this o-ring bag for the loooongest time because I dont like big bags but really needed a lightweight carry on for travel. I got this gold bag for $118 at the dallas dooney store after discounts. Its perfect for ipad, laptop, extra pair of shoes, and still remains lightweight, holds a clutch but doesnt overpower me. I cant believe I waited so long to buy an o-ring shopper!! This is my 3rd bag this month, i really gotta slow it down on the buying (atleast I havent paid full price for anything so far). I just wanted to share my latest love.
> View attachment 2153422



Beautiful bag and a great deal, congrats!


----------



## hopi

Rstar said:


> thanks hopi and mia borsa i got a good deal. I thought metallic would be too flashy,* almost cringed taking it to work but i received 2 **compliments in the same morning.* i just sent in a trade in, i wonder what else this springtime brings, stay tuned!



Don't you love that
Sometimes we are so afraid to step "out of the box"


----------



## Judy1123

here are my outlet buys, fun bags


----------



## StillWG

Rstar said:


> My latest love...dooney gold o-ring lambskin shopper. I didnt want to buy this o-ring bag for the loooongest time because I dont like big bags but really needed a lightweight carry on for travel. I got this gold bag for $118 at the dallas dooney store after discounts. Its perfect for ipad, laptop, extra pair of shoes, and still remains lightweight, holds a clutch but doesnt overpower me. I cant believe I waited so long to buy an o-ring shopper!! This is my 3rd bag this month, i really gotta slow it down on the buying (atleast I havent paid full price for anything so far). I just wanted to share my latest love.
> View attachment 2153422


 

This O-ring is gorgeous!  Love the metallic!



Sue


----------



## StillWG

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2160837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my outlet buys, fun bags


 

You are so lucky to be able to drop into the Livermore outlet and pick up such cute bags!

I'm envious....and have to make it there soon!



Sue


----------



## Judy1123

StillWG said:


> You are so lucky to be able to drop into the Livermore outlet and pick up such cute bags!
> 
> I'm envious....and have to make it there soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Sue


Thank you for looking, they are cute bags, and they were half off.,.


----------



## elbgrl

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2160837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my outlet buys, fun bags



Very cute Judy!


----------



## pittcat

Hi! I'm usually in the coach forum, but I was on vacation in FL last month and stopped into a D&B outlet and found this bag for half off and was in love! Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but after a little research I believe it was a Nordstrom exclusive - it's a Domed Buckle Satchel nubuck leather in taupe. I'm so happy I walked into that store, although now I've been lurking this forum and seeing all of your beautiful bags and I'm trying to restrain myself from a shopping spree!

Anyway, I didn't want to start a new thread, but I was wondering if anyone else has anything in nubuck and how it should be protected. I didn't find a care card (not sure if D&B does those), but I wasn't sure if I should spray the apple rain guarde on it or not? 

Also, I didn't get a dustbag and didn't get a chance to ask for one because I purchased this right as the store was closing (when I first walked in I decided to pass because I had just made a purchase at the coach outlet, but after realizing it would be a long time before I would get to a D&B outlet, I had to run back in!), so are they good about sending out dustbags or should I just try to use something else?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## MrsKC

pittcat said:


> Hi! I'm usually in the coach forum, but I was on vacation in FL last month and stopped into a D&B outlet and found this bag for half off and was in love! Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but after a little research I believe it was a Nordstrom exclusive - it's a Domed Buckle Satchel nubuck leather in taupe. I'm so happy I walked into that store, although now I've been lurking this forum and seeing all of your beautiful bags and I'm trying to restrain myself from a shopping spree!
> 
> Anyway, I didn't want to start a new thread, but I was wondering if anyone else has anything in nubuck and how it should be protected. I didn't find a care care (not sure if D&B does those), but I wasn't sure if I should spray the apple rain guarde on it or not?
> 
> Also, I didn't get a dustbag and didn't get a chance to ask for one because I purchased this right as the store was closing (when I first walked in I decided to pass because I had just made a purchase at the coach outlet, but after realizing it would be a long time before I would get to a D&B outlet, I had to run back in!), so are they good about sending out dustbags or should I just try to use something else?
> 
> Thanks for looking!


 
Pittcat, I dont have any nubuck but I just wanted to comment that your bag is beautiful! I can see why you snatched it up! You could call Dooney and ask for a storage bag, they usually give you one at the outlet. But, my thought is that since your bag is light and the dust bags are dark blue, I would just store it in a white pillow case to be safe. All my bags are in white pillow cases. Some are "double bagged", after put in a white pillow case they then go into the blue dust bag. kc


----------



## elbgrl

That's a beautiful bag - you got a great deal!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pittcat said:


> Hi! I'm usually in the coach forum, but I was on vacation in FL last month and stopped into a D&B outlet and found this bag for half off and was in love! Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but after a little research I believe it was a Nordstrom exclusive - it's a Domed Buckle Satchel nubuck leather in taupe. I'm so happy I walked into that store, although now I've been lurking this forum and seeing all of your beautiful bags and I'm trying to restrain myself from a shopping spree!
> 
> Anyway, I didn't want to start a new thread, but I was wondering if anyone else has anything in nubuck and how it should be protected. I didn't find a care card (not sure if D&B does those), but I wasn't sure if I should spray the apple rain guarde on it or not?
> 
> Also, I didn't get a dustbag and didn't get a chance to ask for one because I purchased this right as the store was closing (when I first walked in I decided to pass because I had just made a purchase at the coach outlet, but after realizing it would be a long time before I would get to a D&B outlet, I had to run back in!), so are they good about sending out dustbags or should I just try to use something else?
> 
> Thanks for looking!



  Oh, my...that bag is stunning!   I'm not sure if it was a Nordie's exclusive, but it's gorgeous.   Here are the Dooney care instructions for suede/nubuk...   http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48682

As the others have said, a white pillow case works great as a dust cover.  Congrats on your new beauty.


----------



## StillWG

pittcat said:


> Hi! I'm usually in the coach forum, but I was on vacation in FL last month and stopped into a D&B outlet and found this bag for half off and was in love! Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but after a little research I believe it was a Nordstrom exclusive - it's a Domed Buckle Satchel nubuck leather in taupe. I'm so happy I walked into that store, although now I've been lurking this forum and seeing all of your beautiful bags and I'm trying to restrain myself from a shopping spree!
> 
> Anyway, I didn't want to start a new thread, but I was wondering if anyone else has anything in nubuck and how it should be protected. I didn't find a care card (not sure if D&B does those), but I wasn't sure if I should spray the apple rain guarde on it or not?
> 
> Also, I didn't get a dustbag and didn't get a chance to ask for one because I purchased this right as the store was closing (when I first walked in I decided to pass because I had just made a purchase at the coach outlet, but after realizing it would be a long time before I would get to a D&B outlet, I had to run back in!), so are they good about sending out dustbags or should I just try to use something else?
> 
> Thanks for looking!


 

What a gorgeous bag!  

I hope you have fun carrying her and come back to this forum often!


Sue


----------



## pittcat

MrsKC said:


> Pittcat, I dont have any nubuck but I just wanted to comment that your bag is beautiful! I can see why you snatched it up! You could call Dooney and ask for a storage bag, they usually give you one at the outlet. But, my thought is that since your bag is light and the dust bags are dark blue, I would just store it in a white pillow case to be safe. All my bags are in white pillow cases. Some are "double bagged", after put in a white pillow case they then go into the blue dust bag. kc


Thank you very much KC!  That's a good point about potential color transfer, I didn't think of that with a dust bag! That's okay, a DIY dust bag/pillow case works fine for me!



elbgrl said:


> That's a beautiful bag - you got a great deal!


Thank you!! It was my first time in a D&B outlet, so I wasn't sure if it was like coach outlets where some bags are made for the outlet and some bags were never sold at msrp price, but the bag was beautiful and the price was right and for me the bag was worth that price, so it didn't take a lot of convincing... although like I said I did walk out of the store once, made a short lap around part of the outlets and couldn't stop thinking about it and ran back before it closed to buy it! I just wish I had an outlet closer, but I guess it gives me a reason to plan another vacation!



MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, my...that bag is stunning! I'm not sure if it was a Nordie's exclusive, but it's gorgeous. Here are the Dooney care instructions for suede/nubuk... http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=48682
> 
> As the others have said, a white pillow case works great as a dust cover. Congrats on your new beauty.


Thank you very much!! I've seen alot of your bags on both this forum and coach and I would love to take a stroll through your closet!! By "research" I meant "googling" haha so I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't a nordstrom exclusive - I just found that on one of the sites that popped up for the bag, although it does have a nordstrom tag on the inside of the bag - is that common for bags from department stores to go to the outlet? Or I guess it could be some kind of return? Either way, I was so happy to take it home!!

Thanks for the care instructions! I guess I could have just googled that too, but seeing how the other googling turned out it's probably best I defer to the experts!! 



StillWG said:


> What a gorgeous bag!
> 
> I hope you have fun carrying her and come back to this forum often!
> 
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue!! I've been dying to carry it, I just wanted to see if I needed to spray anything on it to protect it, but after reading the care instructions it doesn't seem to need anything.  Trust me, I will be back!! There are so many gorgeous bags on this forum!! I would really love to find a florentine vachetta leather bag next, I just need to decide on a style!


----------



## MiaBorsa

pittcat said:


> Thank you very much KC!  That's a good point about potential color transfer, I didn't think of that with a dust bag! That's okay, a DIY dust bag/pillow case works fine for me!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! It was my first time in a D&B outlet, so I wasn't sure if it was like coach outlets where some bags are made for the outlet and some bags were never sold at msrp price, but the bag was beautiful and the price was right and for me the bag was worth that price, so it didn't take a lot of convincing... although like I said I did walk out of the store once, made a short lap around part of the outlets and couldn't stop thinking about it and ran back before it closed to buy it! I just wish I had an outlet closer, but I guess it gives me a reason to plan another vacation!
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!! I've seen alot of your bags on both this forum and coach and I would love to take a stroll through your closet!! By "research" I meant "googling" haha so I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't a nordstrom exclusive - I just found that on one of the sites that popped up for the bag, although it does have a nordstrom tag on the inside of the bag - is that common for bags from department stores to go to the outlet? Or I guess it could be some kind of return? Either way, I was so happy to take it home!!
> 
> Thanks for the care instructions! I guess I could have just googled that too, but seeing how the other googling turned out it's probably best I defer to the experts!!
> 
> 
> Thank you Sue!! I've been dying to carry it, I just wanted to see if I needed to spray anything on it to protect it, but after reading the care instructions it doesn't seem to need anything.  Trust me, I will be back!! There are so many gorgeous bags on this forum!! I would really love to find a florentine vachetta leather bag next, I just need to decide on a style!



Aw, aren't you sweet!   You need to hang out here with us.     Be sure to post a pic of your new beauty (when you get it, lol) in the "Florentine Clubhouse" thread...we are trying to get the Dooney Clubhouses rolling.


----------



## Pursanista

Dooney & Bourke Gladstone Satchel in Bone; circa 1990. Don't know the original retail price. She still has the lock and key. She was poorly listed on eBay and I got her for around $80 in 2002. I think she may have been brand new.


----------



## Pursanista

Here's a group shot of all eight Dooneys in my collection.






These are the newer Dooneys.

From left to right, top row:  

Alto Medium East/West Satchel - Natural, Style No. MB819 NA; $375 retail.
Florentine Vachetta Small Satchel - Red; Style No. 8L980 $368 retail.
Florentine Lucy - Natural; Style No. CP385 NA; $395 retail.
Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Chestnut - Style No. 8L940 CS; $395 retail.


These are my vintage AWL's.
From left to right, bottom row:

All Weather Leather Gladstone Small Satchel - Bone, Style No. R90 $400 or so, circa 1990.
All Weather Leather Sling - Fir, Style No. $300 1994.
All Weather Leather Crescent Sac - Taupe, Style No. $200 plus, circa 1983.
All Weather Leather Norfolk Satchel - Fir, Style No. R07 FR $300, circa 1989.


----------



## Pursanista

Here's a pic of the green AWL's together.

On the left is the Norfolk Satchel, style no. R07 FR in Fir. Retail price in 1994 was $300.
On the left is the Large Sling. Can't find the style no. Color is Fir, and was $300 in 1990.


----------



## Pursanista

Medium Lucy Florentine Vachetta in Natural; style no. CP385 NA; $395 retail.


----------



## Pursanista

Dooney AWL Crescent Sac, Style No. R82? ; circa 1983, approximately $200 or more.


----------



## Pursanista

This is my first Alto bag, and I really love it. Alto Medium East/West Zip, style no. MB819 NA, $375 retail; not sure when made...probably after 2000.


----------



## Pursanista

My lovely Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Chestnut. Style no. 8L940 CS; $395 retail.

I got her in December 2012 and she's got that wonderful slouch.


----------



## handbags4me

Pursanista said:


> This is my first Alto bag, and I really love it. Alto Medium East/West Zip, style no. MB819 NA, $375 retail; not sure when made...probably after 2000.
> 
> This Alto satchel takes my breath away!  Gorgeous!  Does it have a shoulder strap?  I wish they still made this style.  I love the Alto leather, but only one style (Zip Zip satchel) suits my needs.  I find the others to be too structured for their size/shape.


----------



## Pursanista

Small Florentine Vachetta Satchel in red; style no. 8L980, $368 retail.

Just got her so she's not as slouchy as my Chestnut satchel. I really prefer the size of the small satchel for everyday use.


----------



## Pursanista

handbags4me said:


> Pursanista said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Alto bag, and I really love it. Alto Medium East/West Zip, style no. MB819 NA, $375 retail; not sure when made...probably after 2000.
> 
> This Alto satchel takes my breath away!  Gorgeous!  Does it have a shoulder strap?  I wish they still made this style.  I love the Alto leather, but only one style (Zip Zip satchel) suits my needs.  I find the others to be too structured for their size/shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, she's just gorgeous!!
> 
> I wish I had a shoulder strap. I can wear it on my shoulder but it's not really comfortable. I'm trolling the bay for an Alto strap.
> 
> I like the Zip Zip a lot. Would love to get one in red!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsKC

Pursanista said:


> My lovely Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Chestnut. Style no. 8L940 CS; $395 retail.
> 
> I got her in December 2012 and she's got that wonderful slouch.


 

Pursanista, wonderful collection of Dooney's ---stunning! Your classic bags are  so fun to look at. Thank you so much for posting! kc


----------



## Panders77

leobunny said:


> Pink & green small florentine satchels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2143351



Love the colors!


----------



## Panders77

pittcat said:


> Hi! I'm usually in the coach forum, but I was on vacation in FL last month and stopped into a D&B outlet and found this bag for half off and was in love! Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but after a little research I believe it was a Nordstrom exclusive - it's a Domed Buckle Satchel nubuck leather in taupe. I'm so happy I walked into that store, although now I've been lurking this forum and seeing all of your beautiful bags and I'm trying to restrain myself from a shopping spree!
> 
> Anyway, I didn't want to start a new thread, but I was wondering if anyone else has anything in nubuck and how it should be protected. I didn't find a care card (not sure if D&B does those), but I wasn't sure if I should spray the apple rain guarde on it or not?
> 
> Also, I didn't get a dustbag and didn't get a chance to ask for one because I purchased this right as the store was closing (when I first walked in I decided to pass because I had just made a purchase at the coach outlet, but after realizing it would be a long time before I would get to a D&B outlet, I had to run back in!), so are they good about sending out dustbags or should I just try to use something else?
> 
> Thanks for looking!



I love this style I have it in the Moss Florentine leather, sorry I don't have it in the Nubuck but just wanted to tell you how lovely your bag is!


----------



## Panders77

Pursanista said:


> Here's a group shot of all eight Dooneys in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the newer Dooneys.
> 
> From left to right, top row:
> 
> Alto Medium East/West Satchel - Natural, Style No. MB819 NA; $375 retail.
> Florentine Vachetta Small Satchel - Red; Style No. 8L980 $368 retail.
> Florentine Lucy - Natural; Style No. CP385 NA; $395 retail.
> Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Chestnut - Style No. 8L940 CS; $395 retail.
> 
> 
> These are my vintage AWL's.
> From left to right, bottom row:
> 
> All Weather Leather Gladstone Small Satchel - Bone, Style No. R90 $400 or so, circa 1990.
> All Weather Leather Sling - Fir, Style No. $300 1994.
> All Weather Leather Crescent Sac - Taupe, Style No. $200 plus, circa 1983.
> All Weather Leather Norfolk Satchel - Fir, Style No. R07 FR $300, circa 1989.




What a lovely collection!


----------



## Judy1123

Great looking bags!!


----------



## Geekygal16

I was cleaning out my closet today to see what bags I could get rid of (because I bought new ones, of course.  Shhhh!!!) so I took pics and figured I'd post my collection here.

These are my Dooneys.  I didn't realize I had so many!!  I've been a Coach girl mainly in the past, but have not been impressed with the styling lately.  Besides, EVERYONE seems to own a Coach bag nowadays what with their Factory online store and the outlets.

I'll post my non-Dooney's in the other thread.


----------



## pmburk

I have a big collection (currently 14 bags) of vintage AWLs. All of mine were purchased secondhand, mostly at estate sales, flea markets, or Craigslist. I'm including original retail prices for reference.

Here we go!

First, a group shot:





Individuals:

Small drawstring bucket, Navy with British Tan trim. $200 in 1994:





Doctor satchel, navy with British Tan trim. $350 in 1999:





Equestrian large shoulder bag, black with British Tan trim. $230 in 1990s:





Essex medium, British Tan/British Tan and a Navy/British Tan. $235 in 1996:


----------



## pmburk

Large Surrey, black/British Tan. $245 in 1994:





Medium Surrey, British Tan/British Tan, $265 in 1994:





Medium Surrey (rounded bottom variation), Navy/British Tan, $265 in 1994:





Norfolk Satchels: Fir/British Tan, British Tan/British Tan, and Taupe/British Tan (larger size), $300 in 1994:













Small Satchel, taupe/British Tan, $195 in 1999:


----------



## pmburk

Shoulder Satchel, British Tan/British Tan, $300 in 1994:






This one is an unknown, I have not seen another one like it and can't find any info online:


----------



## cheidel

Geekygal16 said:


> I was cleaning out my closet today to see what bags I could get rid of (because I bought new ones, of course.  Shhhh!!!) so I took pics and figured I'd post my collection here.
> 
> These are my Dooneys.  I didn't realize I had so many!!  I've been a Coach girl mainly in the past, but have not been impressed with the styling lately.  Besides, EVERYONE seems to own a Coach bag nowadays what with their Factory online store and the outlets.
> 
> I'll post my non-Dooney's in the other thread.


Lovely collection..........and wow the prices!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

pmburk said:


> I have a big collection (currently 14 bags) of vintage AWLs. All of mine were purchased secondhand, mostly at estate sales, flea markets, or Craigslist. I'm including original retail prices for reference.
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> First, a group shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Individuals:
> 
> Small drawstring bucket, Navy with British Tan trim. $200 in 1994:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor satchel, navy with British Tan trim. $350 in 1999:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equestrian large shoulder bag, black with British Tan trim. $230 in 1990s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essex medium, British Tan/British Tan and a Navy/British Tan. $235 in 1996:




What a great vintage collection! You did a great job with the post ( a lot if work!). Thank you for posting all this great information.


----------



## Binx8106

My small Dooney collection. 
I got both of these within the past month and I love everything about them!
Mini Florentine Satchel in Taupe & Black Zip Zip Satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

Binx8106 said:


> My small Dooney collection.
> 
> I got both of these within the past month and I love everything about them!
> 
> Mini Florentine Satchel in Taupe & Black Zip Zip Satchel.




Beautiful collection. I have the small Flo in taupe and I love it. . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## macde90

Pursanista said:


> This is my first Alto bag, and I really love it. Alto Medium East/West Zip, style no. MB819 NA, $375 retail; not sure when made...probably after 2000.


 
this is a beautiful bag. It looks so classy.


----------



## princess69

Pursanista said:


> This is my first Alto bag, and I really love it. Alto Medium East/West Zip, style no. MB819 NA, $375 retail; not sure when made...probably after 2000.


Oh my, this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## HoneyKiss81

macde90 said:


> this is a beautiful bag. It looks so classy.




That is a beautiful bag


----------



## AuntJulie

I just got my Dooney Bailey today from Macys and it was folded in the box, so it is wrinkled bad. Does the coated cotton straighten out?  I've stuffed it and hung it on the closet door, but it looks horrible. 

Ugh!  Macys does this every single time. Should I send it back?  Thanks.


----------



## AuntJulie

Here's another pic:


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> I just got my Dooney Bailey today from Macys and it was folded in the box, so it is wrinkled bad. Does the coated cotton straighten out?  I've stuffed it and hung it on the closet door, but it looks horrible.
> 
> Ugh!  Macys does this every single time. Should I send it back?  Thanks.




So pretty!  I love the color! I don't have enough experience with coated cotton yet, but in theory they are supposed to soften with use. If that's truly the case, then you'd think the wrinkling would iron itself out as it softens. Hopefully someone else might have more info for you. Why do these high end stores continue to mistreat these bags?


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty!  I love the color! I don't have enough experience with coated cotton yet, but in theory they are supposed to soften with use. If that's truly the case, then you'd think the wrinkling would iron itself out as it softens. Hopefully someone else might have more info for you. Why do these high end stores continue to mistreat these bags?



I don't know but this is the third time Macy's has done this to my packages. They sent my raspberry Hamilton in a bag along with the clothes I bought and it had major dents!
And dents don't come out of saffiano easily if at all. The UPS man literally dropped the bag at my front door before I could open it. 

At least this one came in a box, albeit a way too small box.


----------



## HoneyKiss81

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty!  I love the color! I don't have enough experience with coated cotton yet, but in theory they are supposed to soften with use. If that's truly the case, then you'd think the wrinkling would iron itself out as it softens. Hopefully someone else might have more info for you. Why do these high end stores continue to mistreat these bags?




That looks like it's not gonna come out. I would call Macys and see what they say or tell them u want to exchange/refund.


----------



## cheidel

I have seen the wrinkles or dents come out.  Keep it stuffed, especially in the area of the dents, and even when you carry it with your items in it they will eventually smooth out.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

AuntJulie said:


> I just got my Dooney Bailey today from Macys and it was folded in the box, so it is wrinkled bad. Does the coated cotton straighten out?  I've stuffed it and hung it on the closet door, but it looks horrible.
> 
> Ugh!  Macys does this every single time. Should I send it back?  Thanks.




I would send it back!!! It may eventually come out BUT it will take awhile. That coated cotton is a monster to straighten out. I had an older one that I sold last year. It was somehow packed in a box that I had forgot about and had books on it. &#128530; I stuffed and stuffed and it helped just a tad but still very noticeable. I hate you received it like that. &#128542; why would they do that. Shows that they don't care. In my opinion.


----------



## Nebo

Binx8106 said:


> My small Dooney collection.
> I got both of these within the past month and I love everything about them!
> Mini Florentine Satchel in Taupe & Black Zip Zip Satchel.



I love the lines of zip zip. It is on my wishlist in caramel


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Binx8106 said:


> My small Dooney collection.
> 
> I got both of these within the past month and I love everything about them!
> 
> Mini Florentine Satchel in Taupe & Black Zip Zip Satchel.




Both are beautiful bags. That Taupe is so pretty! Those are great bags to start your collection.


----------



## AuntJulie

PcanTannedBty said:


> I would send it back!!! It may eventually come out BUT it will take awhile. That coated cotton is a monster to straighten out. I had an older one that I sold last year. It was somehow packed in a box that I had forgot about and had books on it. &#128530; I stuffed and stuffed and it helped just a tad but still very noticeable. I hate you received it like that. &#128542; why would they do that. Shows that they don't care. In my opinion.



They've done it before. This is the 3rd time!  You should see DesignerDeals color block Hamilton!  Macys folded it like origami in that box!  It looks horrible!


----------



## Ms.Library

Here is my Dooney collection:


----------



## Twoboyz

Ms.Library said:


> Here is my Dooney collection:




Very nice Ms.Library!  I have both of the kiss lock coin purses. I love using them as my wallet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cheidel

Ms.Library said:


> Here is my Dooney collection:


Very nice collection!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

great collection...enjoying everyone's lovely bags..


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

Ms.Library said:


> Here is my Dooney collection:


great collection! cute floral bag. love the coin purses too


----------



## Binx8106

Nebo said:


> I love the lines of zip zip. It is on my wishlist in caramel



The caramel is quite lovely! I was torn between all of the great colors, but figured I would get black since I didn't have a black bag yet. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Both are beautiful bags. That Taupe is so pretty! Those are great bags to start your collection.





Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful collection. I have the small Flo in taupe and I love it. . Thanks for sharing.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Di 623

Ms.Library said:


> Here is my Dooney collection:



What a beautiful collection!!


----------



## Skyblue4

Ms.Library said:


> Here is my Dooney collection:



Sweet collection!


----------



## vanhornink

This is my current collection the only thing missing is my key fob
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
toyota has that, that's where we are at the moment. My collection is very small


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> This is my current collection the only thing missing is my key fob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyota has that, that's where we are at the moment. My collection is very small




Cute! Are you going to grow your collection? I know from experience they tend to grow fast!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

vanhornink said:


> This is my current collection the only thing missing is my key fob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyota has that, that's where we are at the moment. My collection is very small



I love the disney collection, so cute


----------



## PcanTannedBty

vanhornink said:


> This is my current collection the only thing missing is my key fob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyota has that, that's where we are at the moment. My collection is very small




Such a fun bag!!! I love your little key charm. It is a coin wallet?


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> Cute! Are you going to grow your collection? I know from experience they tend to grow fast!



I would like to but me and hubby want to clean up some bills first, my birthday is coming up so I will get a little money I may be able to get something used


----------



## vanhornink

Gilmoregirl said:


> I love the disney collection, so cute



Thanks  I really love this bag


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Such a fun bag!!! I love your little key charm. It is a coin wallet?



Thank you. I think they called it a card case, you could fit a couple of cards in there, its small, I actually dont have anything in it, I use it like a purse charm, I purchased it new off of eBay. Pcan I love your bag collection, you and the bags are gorgeous...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

vanhornink said:


> Thank you. I think they called it a card case, you could fit a couple of cards in there, its small, I actually dont have anything in it, I use it like a purse charm, I purchased it new off of eBay. Pcan I love your bag collection, you and the bags are gorgeous...




Awww V... Thank you!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I'll have to check that out on eBay. I didn't even know they made the card cases.


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> I would like to but me and hubby want to clean up some bills first, my birthday is coming up so I will get a little money I may be able to get something used




I need to follow your lead because I need to do the same.


----------



## vanhornink

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww V... Thank you!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I'll have to check that out on eBay. I didn't even know they made the card cases.



Your welcome!! Yeah they are usually only like in the $20.00ish range, not highway robery at all


----------



## Gilmoregirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww V... Thank you!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I'll have to check that out on eBay. I didn't even know they made the card cases.



I've seen them on ebay... they have some super cute ones  I thought of getting one for my headphones lol


----------



## HoneyKiss81

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww V... Thank you!!! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;. I'll have to check that out on eBay. I didn't even know they made the card cases.




Some of the outlets have them too


----------



## vanhornink

twoboyz said:


> i need to follow your lead because i need to do the same.



We would have extra money then, for more bags...LOL


----------



## vanhornink

Gilmoregirl said:


> I've seen them on ebay... they have some super cute ones  I thought of getting one for my headphones lol



Thats a great idea!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

vanhornink said:


> Thats a great idea!!!



 I thought so lol but then again... I can always find a way to justify a purchase LOL that way when hubby asks about it I can say " I NEEDED it for my headphones


----------



## vanhornink

Gilmoregirl said:


> I thought so lol but then again... I can always find a way to justify a purchase LOL that way when hubby asks about it I can say " I NEEDED it for my headphones



LOL I love it


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> We would have extra money then, for more bags...LOL


----------



## Ms.Library

Cute Disney bag!


----------



## Foz

New to the forum, my dooney bags. I love how dooney make beautiful greens.


----------



## Foz

Foz said:


> New to the forum, my dooney bags. I love how dooney make beautiful greens.


 two more


----------



## MiaBorsa

Foz said:


> New to the forum, my dooney bags. I love how dooney make beautiful greens.



Nice collection!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Foz said:


> New to the forum, my dooney bags. I love how dooney make beautiful greens.




Love your collection... You have one of the most sought after bags... The 1975 signature satchel.


----------



## Nebo

Foz said:


> two more



Gorgeous! I havent even knew some of these exited.


----------



## Foz

Nebo said:


> Gorgeous! I havent even knew some of these exited.


Thank you pecan tanned and Nebo. I really appreciate how well made these bags are.


----------



## Twoboyz

Foz said:


> New to the forum, my dooney bags. I love how dooney make beautiful greens.





Foz said:


> two more



Hi Foz :welcome2: 

Welcome to the forum.  I love your collection.  You've got are really nice collection.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Foz

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Foz :welcome2:
> 
> Welcome to the forum.  I love your collection.  You've got are really nice collection.  Thanks for sharing.


Thank you twoboyz and Mia borsa. I am sorry I don't know how to reply in multiple quote, Or how to add  more than one picture in the same post. I need to sit down with this and figure it out.


----------



## Nebo

I would love to see those satchels, picture by picture. Go to the blue box link at the end that says POST A REPLY. or make a reply and then click GO ADVANCED.  At the bottom of the window where you type messages you will find a link that says Manage attachments. When you click on it, a pop up window will open. Use it to upload pictures following the guidelines for size. When you have uploaded as many as you want, click Upload attachments. This will attach it to your post. Now you can close the pop up window, click preview post to see your pics and click post reply for us to see them. Hope this helps.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Foz said:


> two more


Very nice collection, thanks for uploading!


----------



## Foz

Nebo said:


> I would love to see those satchels, picture by picture. Go to the blue box link at the end that says POST A REPLY. or make a reply and then click GO ADVANCED.  At the bottom of the window where you type messages you will find a link that says Manage attachments. When you click on it, a pop up window will open. Use it to upload pictures following the guidelines for size. When you have uploaded as many as you want, click Upload attachments. This will attach it to your post. Now you can close the pop up window, click preview post to see your pics and click post reply for us to see them. Hope this helps.


Thank you, I tried but it wouldn't upload more than one picture.May be the pic size is still big for it. I will definately post pictures for you.


----------



## Foz

Nebo said:


> I would love to see those satchels, picture by picture. Go to the blue box link at the end that says POST A REPLY. or make a reply and then click GO ADVANCED.  At the bottom of the window where you type messages you will find a link that says Manage attachments. When you click on it, a pop up window will open. Use it to upload pictures following the guidelines for size. When you have uploaded as many as you want, click Upload attachments. This will attach it to your post. Now you can close the pop up window, click preview post to see your pics and click post reply for us to see them. Hope this helps.


This one is what I am carrying and I just love it more everyday. The color and quality is amazing. Rest will be coming soon in daylight.


----------



## Nebo

Foz said:


> This one is what I am carrying and I just love it more everyday. The color and quality is amazing. Rest will be coming soon in daylight.



That one is just beautiful. Is that a green python embossed leather or what style. It looks like a gem. Love your bag accents.


----------



## cheidel

Foz said:


> two more


 
Lovely collection!!!


----------



## Allieandalf

Foz said:


> two more


Welcome!  Beautiful collection!  I'll be posting a pic of mine soon since it doesn't look like I'll ever work up the nerve to do a youtube video, lol.


----------



## vanhornink

Ms.Library said:


> Cute Disney bag!



Thank you


----------



## vanhornink

Ladies all of your bags are gorgeous....


----------



## Weekend shopper

Foz said:


> This one is what I am carrying and I just love it more everyday. The color and quality is amazing. Rest will be coming soon in daylight.



I can see why you love it! It is gorgeous



vanhornink said:


> This is my current collection the only thing missing is my key fob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toyota has that, that's where we are at the moment. My collection is very small



Your Disney bag is very lovely! I like your accessories also. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## vanhornink

Weekend shopper said:


> I can see why you love it! It is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Your Disney bag is very lovely! I like your accessories also. Congrats and enjoy



Thank you..its a great bag.....


----------



## Foz

Weekend shopper said:


> I can see why you love it! It is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Your Disney bag is very lovely! I like your accessories also. Congrats and enjoy


Thank you


----------



## Foz

Foz said:


> This one is what I am carrying and I just love it more everyday. The color and quality is amazing. Rest will be coming soon in daylight.


Yes this is the pearly pyhton embossed small satchel. I have the large one in old gold. The small one is available at qvc.


----------



## collegechic

This is my first time posting my dooney's here! I have 4 but have only photographed 2 so far
I've been dreaming about this bag for ages! Ivory AWL Classic Satchel. On the card I got with it it said 24/25 so I was glad to grab it when I did since I waited since the winter to finally be able to order it.
We had just gone on a weekend trip and came home to find 3 boxes, 2 were clearly labeled but the third had tiny D.B.I on it and I had no idea what it was since when I checked on the dooney site for est. shipping on my bag they said in Aug!









Here it is! 




The second I got was my 2nd dooney first AWL one though. Its olive green and goes with everything!
Love it and its so easy to use, I've been bringing it on my trips recently. Can't seem to upload pics of it right now though


----------



## DooneyDucky

Gorgeous! I've been thinking of getting one of the AWL bags lately.


----------



## Twoboyz

collegechic said:


> This is my first time posting my dooney's here! I have 4 but have only photographed 2 so far
> 
> I've been dreaming about this bag for ages! Ivory AWL Classic Satchel. On the card I got with it it said 24/25 so I was glad to grab it when I did since I waited since the winter to finally be able to order it.
> 
> We had just gone on a weekend trip and came home to find 3 boxes, 2 were clearly labeled but the third had tiny D.B.I on it and I had no idea what it was since when I checked on the dooney site for est. shipping on my bag they said in Aug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second I got was my 2nd dooney first AWL one though. Its olive green and goes with everything!
> 
> Love it and its so easy to use, I've been bringing it on my trips recently. Can't seem to upload pics of it right now though




Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

collegechic said:


> This is my first time posting my dooney's here! I have 4 but have only photographed 2 so far
> 
> I've been dreaming about this bag for ages! Ivory AWL Classic Satchel. On the card I got with it it said 24/25 so I was glad to grab it when I did since I waited since the winter to finally be able to order it.
> 
> We had just gone on a weekend trip and came home to find 3 boxes, 2 were clearly labeled but the third had tiny D.B.I on it and I had no idea what it was since when I checked on the dooney site for est. shipping on my bag they said in Aug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second I got was my 2nd dooney first AWL one though. Its olive green and goes with everything!
> 
> Love it and its so easy to use, I've been bringing it on my trips recently. Can't seem to upload pics of it right now though




Oh what a beauty!!! I have this bag in T-Moro Brown. I love it!! Enjoy your new baby and congrats.


----------



## MiaBorsa

collegechic said:


> This is my first time posting my dooney's here! I have 4 but have only photographed 2 so far
> I've been dreaming about this bag for ages! Ivory AWL Classic Satchel. On the card I got with it it said 24/25 so I was glad to grab it when I did since I waited since the winter to finally be able to order it.
> We had just gone on a weekend trip and came home to find 3 boxes, 2 were clearly labeled but the third had tiny D.B.I on it and I had no idea what it was since when I checked on the dooney site for est. shipping on my bag they said in Aug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second I got was my 2nd dooney first AWL one though. Its olive green and goes with everything!
> Love it and its so easy to use, I've been bringing it on my trips recently. Can't seem to upload pics of it right now though




Classic and timeless; just beautiful!   Congrats.   I own two of those satchels (navy and black) and I would never let them go.


----------



## Nebo

So beautiful! Enjoy them.


----------



## Hollie91999

Got these today on sale at Dillard's.


----------



## Nebo

Hollie91999 said:


> Got these today on sale at Dillard's.



Beautiful! Love the Chelsea and the chevron- gorgeous couple. Enjoy them!


----------



## vanhornink

Hollie91999 said:


> Got these today on sale at Dillard's.



Oh my, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, I love pink..gorgeous, enjoy her...


----------



## houstonm2198

Hollie91999 said:


> Got these today on sale at Dillard's.


Love them both!  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> Got these today on sale at Dillard's.



Nice pair Hollie! They are so pretty together.  I love my pink chevron tote.  The wallet is so cute!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Hollie91999 said:


> Got these today on sale at Dillard's.



A girl after my own heart...love!


----------



## arsley2988

Rehoboth Beach, DE outlets got me today...Florentine Satchel w/ Pockets in Chestnut and the Nylon Smith bag in Tomato.... Officially on a purse ban.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

arsley2988 said:


> Rehoboth Beach, DE outlets got me today...Florentine Satchel w/ Pockets in Chestnut and the Nylon Smith bag in Tomato.... Officially on a purse ban.




Oh my!!!! That Nylon Smith... Lovely. I feel ya on the purse ban. Nice haul.


----------



## Nebo

arsley2988 said:


> Rehoboth Beach, DE outlets got me today...Florentine Satchel w/ Pockets in Chestnut and the Nylon Smith bag in Tomato.... Officially on a purse ban.



Beautiful bags! Nylon smith looks like an awesome bag for everyday, shopping, gym.. I need a gym bag


----------



## DooneyDucky

That Flo chestnut is yummy!


----------



## Twoboyz

arsley2988 said:


> Rehoboth Beach, DE outlets got me today...Florentine Satchel w/ Pockets in Chestnut and the Nylon Smith bag in Tomato.... Officially on a purse ban.




Love them both!


----------



## Weekend shopper

arsley2988 said:


> Rehoboth Beach, DE outlets got me today...Florentine Satchel w/ Pockets in Chestnut and the Nylon Smith bag in Tomato.... Officially on a purse ban.



Congrats! Both are beautiful


----------



## Nebo

Florentine satchel with pockets in crimson.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in crimson.




Oh la la... She's beautiful!!


----------



## cheidel

Nebo said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in crimson.


 
Very pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in crimson.





She's a beauty!  Do you love her?


----------



## lovethatduck

She has arrrrrriiiived!  Love those double pockets.


----------



## houstonm2198

Nebo said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in crimson.


She's pretty!


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies! Twoboyz, I wrote more about her in the vachetta flo  thread  She is amazing! And the back pocket zipper works! I remembered you had issues, so I checked it


----------



## MiaBorsa

arsley2988 said:


> Rehoboth Beach, DE outlets got me today...Florentine Satchel w/ Pockets in Chestnut and the Nylon Smith bag in Tomato.... Officially on a purse ban.



Very nice!   Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in crimson.



Love that crimson!  Congrats.


----------



## DooneyDucky

I'm really starting to like the double pocket satchels. I keep rationalizing with myself that I NEED this bag because of the functionality of the pockets and the outside zipper and I don't have a bag for Fall. Oh man, I can't decide between this bag, the Samba hobo, Chelsea, or the new Saffiano Zip Zip satchel. Decisions...


----------



## Nebo

DooneyDucky said:


> I'm really starting to like the double pocket satchels. I keep rationalizing with myself that I NEED this bag because of the functionality of the pockets and the outside zipper and I don't have a bag for Fall. Oh man, I can't decide between this bag, the Samba hobo, Chelsea, or the new Saffiano Zip Zip satchel. Decisions...



Thats what got me with this bag. It took me forever to decide. If I ordered right away, it would probably be the Bristol or the small satchel in crimson. Im happy now they didnt have them and I got the pocket beauty.  She can hold a lot. Chelsea is really functional too and the leather doesnt need much care. I didnt really care a lot for the samba hobo, although the leather felt nice and thick. Saffiano leather feels a bit plastic to me, so I tend to avoid it. Hope you get something you like


----------



## DooneyDucky

Thanks, Nebo.  As much as I like the look of the new Saffiano I'm taking this one out of the running. I just don't think I'd like the plastic feel of it. I have to see the Samba in real life before I decide on that one. I'll probably end up with 2 or 3 bags.


----------



## hopi

arsley2988 said:


> Rehoboth Beach, DE outlets got me today...Florentine Satchel w/ Pockets in Chestnut and the Nylon Smith bag in Tomato.... Officially on a purse ban.





Nebo said:


> Florentine satchel with pockets in crimson.



WOW - you all are breaking out the big girls. If she can stand next to Smitty without backing down you know she's bad
Don't know where I have been but never saw this bag before.
They are beautiful
The crimson color is so special !
Congrats ladies


----------



## Twoboyz

I went to the outlet this morning and found this for $114. I never thought I'd get this bag but it's just so cute IRL. I also got the little charm/key chain. I originally went there to get the violet Clayton that they have had all week but someone bought it last night. . Instead I ordered the violet Kingston to be shipped. It was $159!  I had to pay $17 for tax and shipping though. Still it's a deal! I hope I can pull off that bright color.  Sorry I couldn't take any pictures. I was the only one in the store most if that time and they were watching.


----------



## DooneyDucky

The patent bag is really pretty and I love the charm. I've been thinking about adding the white patent drawstring bag to my collection. It's so pretty. I'm worried about scratches, though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet this morning and found this for $114. I never thought I'd get this bag but it's just so cute IRL. I also got the little charm/key chain. I originally went there to get the violet Clayton that they have had all week but someone bought it last night. . Instead I ordered the violet Kingston to be shipped. It was $159!  I had to pay $17 for tax and shipping though. Still it's a deal! I hope I can pull off that bright color.  Sorry I couldn't take any pictures. I was the only one in the store most if that time and they were watching.
> 
> View attachment 2705033




Oh yay for you!!! I'm like you, I love surprise reveals. This was a total surprise to me. And girlfriend, you can pull off any bag. The violet will go great with your complexion and hair color. Can't wait to see her. And don't you just love the keychain? So simple. Where did you get the lobster claw? I have a cheesy one on mine because I can't find one large enough to fit on the O-Ring with the larger rings like the large satchel. Congrats girly!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet this morning and found this for $114. I never thought I'd get this bag but it's just so cute IRL. I also got the little charm/key chain. I originally went there to get the violet Clayton that they have had all week but someone bought it last night. . Instead I ordered the violet Kingston to be shipped. It was $159!  I had to pay $17 for tax and shipping though. Still it's a deal! I hope I can pull off that bright color.  Sorry I couldn't take any pictures. I was the only one in the store most if that time and they were watching.
> 
> View attachment 2705033



Towboys 
Got 2 of these bags in dillen - they are just too cute and easy, wow a Kingston for$159- that is so tempting, great charm. Great scores at the outlet.

also
I finally took some pics with my phone and was nervous as all get out when the SA came scurrying to see what I was doing.  Pcan is just posing in the store with all the bags, I don't know what my problem is - was so scary my second pic was blurry and was a chicken to take another

:lolots:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Towboys
> Got 2 of these bags in dillen - they are just too cute and easy, wow a Kingston for$159- that is so tempting, great charm. Great scores at the outlet.
> 
> also
> I finally took some pics with my phone and was nervous as all get out when the SA came scurrying to see what I was doing.  Pcan is just posing in the store with all the bags, I don't know what my problem is - was so scary my second pic was blurry and was a chicken to take another
> 
> :lolots:




Lol... You are too funny!!! Those ladies love me in my outlets.


----------



## Twoboyz

DooneyDucky said:


> The patent bag is really pretty and I love the charm. I've been thinking about adding the white patent drawstring bag to my collection. It's so pretty. I'm worried about scratches, though.



Thanks DD!  I tried on the white patent drawstring.  It's such a cute bag, but it just didn't look right on me.  They are so cheap at the outlet right now.  I think they were the same as this bag, 50% off.  I don't think white would show scratches too easily.  I've never had a patent leather bag so I'm hoping its pretty durable.  BagsOfLove has a youtube video on this bag and she was showing how soft it had gotten.  I can't wait until this one softens up.  



PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yay for you!!! I'm like you, I love surprise reveals. This was a total surprise to me. And girlfriend, you can pull off any bag. The violet will go great with your complexion and hair color. Can't wait to see her. And don't you just love the keychain? So simple. Where did you get the lobster claw? I have a cheesy one on mine because I can't find one large enough to fit on the O-Ring with the larger rings like the large satchel. Congrats girly!



Thanks Pcan! This was such a surprise to me too.  I just couldn't take it anymore, I had to go to the outlet.  I stayed away for too long.  Of course I spent more than I wanted to.  I was carrying around that Orange Dillen Chelsea for the longest time until I finally put it back.  It had a couple flaws that I didn't want to deal with so I had to put it back.  It's so pretty though! They also had the sand with the black trim, but for some reason it didn't look that great on me.  I have wanted that bag for so long!  The bag that I really fell in love with was the regular size flo satchel in T-Moro brown.  It was gorgeous!  It was only 30% off so I didn't want to pay that much.  However I'm thinking a Crimson regular flo could be a good substitute. 

I took the lobster claw off one of my Fossil bag charms.  It's matte gold/brass, but it will have to do since I don't have a shiny gold one.  I love the charm.  It's really pretty and substantial IRL.  I ended up taking it off though because I was afraid it would scratch the bag.  



hopi said:


> Towboys
> Got 2 of these bags in dillen - they are just too cute and easy, wow a Kingston for$159- that is so tempting, great charm. Great scores at the outlet.
> 
> also
> I finally took some pics with my phone and was nervous as all get out when the SA came scurrying to see what I was doing.  Pcan is just posing in the store with all the bags, I don't know what my problem is - was so scary my second pic was blurry and was a chicken to take another
> 
> :lolots:



Thanks Hopi!  Hahaha, you're funny.  I'm the same way.  I'm so scared I'm going to get caught, especially when there is barely anyone in there.  I mean I was sitting on a bench waiting for them to open their doors. They have signs in there stating no videotaping or pictures, so I feel like I have to obey the rules and I'm a rule follower anyway.  I know, how does Pcan do it?!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... You are too funny!!! Those ladies love me in my outlets.



What's not to love?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet this morning and found this for $114. I never thought I'd get this bag but it's just so cute IRL. I also got the little charm/key chain. I originally went there to get the violet Clayton that they have had all week but someone bought it last night. . Instead I ordered the violet Kingston to be shipped. It was $159!  I had to pay $17 for tax and shipping though. Still it's a deal! I hope I can pull off that bright color.  Sorry I couldn't take any pictures. I was the only one in the store most if that time and they were watching.
> 
> View attachment 2705033



Very nice, TB!   You got a deal on that one.


----------



## lovethatduck

DooneyDucky said:


> The patent bag is really pretty and I love the charm. I've been thinking about adding the white patent drawstring bag to my collection. It's so pretty. I'm worried about scratches, though.



I have the patent drawstring in the clementine/ocean blue combo. Also the double handle large shopper in black which has been my get-up-and-go-to bag from the midpart of last year thru  this year. My favorite bag, until this month's 4th of July sale with 5 new exciting additions. The bag has been dragged through airports as carry on, yet the patent leather remains glossy and virtually scratch free.  I fully expect the clementine patent drawstring to be just as carefree.

The marks on the corner that look like scratches are only light refractions/reflections.  I haven't babied this bag at all, it's very well used; cleanups with soft t-shirt as necessary.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks DD!  I tried on the white patent drawstring.  It's such a cute bag, but it just didn't look right on me.  They are so cheap at the outlet right now.  I think they were the same as this bag, 50% off.  I don't think white would show scratches too easily.  I've never had a patent leather bag so I'm hoping its pretty durable.  BagsOfLove has a youtube video on this bag and she was showing how soft it had gotten.  I can't wait until this one softens up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pcan! This was such a surprise to me too.  I just couldn't take it anymore, I had to go to the outlet.  I stayed away for too long.  Of course I spent more than I wanted to.  I was carrying around that Orange Dillen Chelsea for the longest time until I finally put it back.  It had a couple flaws that I didn't want to deal with so I had to put it back.  It's so pretty though! They also had the sand with the black trim, but for some reason it didn't look that great on me.  I have wanted that bag for so long!  The bag that I really fell in love with was the regular size flo satchel in T-Moro brown.  It was gorgeous!  It was only 30% off so I didn't want to pay that much.  However I'm thinking a Crimson regular flo could be a good substitute.
> 
> 
> 
> I took the lobster claw off one of my Fossil bag charms.  It's matte gold/brass, but it will have to do since I don't have a shiny gold one.  I love the charm.  It's really pretty and substantial IRL.  I ended up taking it off though because I was afraid it would scratch the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hopi!  Hahaha, you're funny.  I'm the same way.  I'm so scared I'm going to get caught, especially when there is barely anyone in there.  I mean I was sitting on a bench waiting for them to open their doors. They have signs in there stating no videotaping or pictures, so I feel like I have to obey the rules and I'm a rule follower anyway.  I know, how does Pcan do it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's not to love?




Lol... I always seem to be able to take pics because no one is there. When people are around, I don't like doing it. 

Ahhh, I'm glad you are happy with it. You are to hard in yourself about what looks good on u &#128515;. I think that Sand/black would looks beautiful. And girlfriend... That large Flo in TMoro is off the chain. It's is one of the most gorgeous bags I've seen. Seriously!!! 30% just isn't enough for me either. It won't ever go down unless they have a brown sale for Halloween or fall or something. That bag has secretly been on my list for a loooong time. 

You did good by staying away. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; The Crimson would be gorgeous. I'm almost afraid to call the outlets to see what left at 65% off because I'm afraid I'll want something and I can't do it right now. I went crazy over the past month and need to slow down. I'm actually going through now and pulling out bags to sale. I think I'm getting rid off at of my smaller bags.  They just don't feel right anymore. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. It's crazy.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice, TB!   You got a deal on that one.




Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> I have the patent drawstring in the clementine/ocean blue combo. Also the double handle large shopper in black which has been my get-up-and-go-to bag from the midpart of last year thru  this year. My favorite bag, until this month's 4th of July sale with 5 new exciting additions. The bag has been dragged through airports as carry on, yet the patent leather remains glossy and virtually scratch free.  I fully expect the clementine patent drawstring to be just as carefree.
> 
> 
> 
> The marks on the corner that look like scratches are only light refractions/reflections.  I haven't babied this bag at all, it's very well used; cleanups with soft t-shirt as necessary.




Your bag is gorgeous! It looks like liquid it's so shiny. Thanks for the update on how your bag is holding up. It makes me feel even better about my purchase today.


----------



## DooneyDucky

So glad to learn that the patent leather is durable! That drawstring is tdf and at 50% off I'm going to have to make it happen!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I always seem to be able to take pics because no one is there. When people are around, I don't like doing it.
> 
> Ahhh, I'm glad you are happy with it. You are to hard in yourself about what looks good on u &#128515;. I think that Sand/black would looks beautiful. And girlfriend... That large Flo in TMoro is off the chain. It's is one of the most gorgeous bags I've seen. Seriously!!! 30% just isn't enough for me either. It won't ever go down unless they have a brown sale for Halloween or fall or something. That bag has secretly been on my list for a loooong time.
> 
> You did good by staying away. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; The Crimson would be gorgeous. I'm almost afraid to call the outlets to see what left at 65% off because I'm afraid I'll want something and I can't do it right now. I went crazy over the past month and need to slow down. I'm actually going through now and pulling out bags to sale. I think I'm getting rid off at of my smaller bags.  They just don't feel right anymore. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. It's crazy.




I think you got to me on the big bag thing. I've been carrying my taupe small satchel this week and I'm now wondering if it looks like a little kid bag on me  I know it's silly to think that because it fits everything I need perfectly so it works.  I'm just so torn on whether or not I should order that reg crimson. I guess I'll just wait a bit longer.


----------



## lovethatduck

DooneyDucky said:


> So glad to learn that the patent leather is durable! That drawstring is tdf and at 50% off I'm going to have to make it happen!



 The only way to go!

 I ordered mine from Dooney pre 4th of July sale after viewing the  QVC  video countless times. It drove me out of my mind, having withdrawn from Dooney purchases mid year last after the black patent shopper.  After falling off the wagon to the tune of 5 new bags plus 3 accessories.  My head is swimming with visions of violet clayton, or kingston, or  a florentine satchel with pockets, or the convertible shopper with pockets, not to mention a chelsea shopper.  Then, I get the 65% off thru Aug 28th email.  Choppy waters ahead.


----------



## Di 623

TB- congrats on your patent bag!! That's such a cute color combo. The patent lexington I got barely has a mark on it, I used it for 2 months straight, hauling it to work and back. 

I reeeally wanna go back to the outlet but I've been staying away


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I think you got to me on the big bag thing. I've been carrying my taupe small satchel this week and I'm now wondering if it looks like a little kid bag on me  I know it's silly to think that because it fits everything I need perfectly so it works.  I'm just so torn on whether or not I should order that reg crimson. I guess I'll just wait a bit longer.




Yeah, the large is a big bag but I'm starting to like them. I'm the same way, I don't carry much in my bag and I have lots of space left but I'm getting use to it. Just wish there was a way for them to hold their shape better without using a bag organizer. 

I visited My mom the other day and I carried my large bone satchel and she said "dang that's a big bag". It made me look twice at it again. I proudly put it on the crook of my arm and said "get in the car mom". Lol. 

Did u try on a couple larges in the outlet?? What did you think?


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> TB- congrats on your patent bag!! That's such a cute color combo. The patent lexington I got barely has a mark on it, I used it for 2 months straight, hauling it to work and back.
> 
> I reeeally wanna go back to the outlet but I've been staying away




Thanks Di! I love black and white together. It's a contrast thing I guess. I'm glad to hear how nicely they hold up.


----------



## DooneyDucky

I just watched the QVC presentation on the patent drawstring and one thing they kept bringing up was how the bag is so easy to clean and care for. Squeee! I finally finished my last evil-payment so now I can get this bag! 


Question: Do outlets charge tax and shipping? If so, I may as well get it from ILD for $129 and free shipping.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, the large is a big bag but I'm starting to like them. I'm the same way, I don't carry much in my bag and I have lots of space left but I'm getting use to it. Just wish there was a way for them to hold their shape better without using a bag organizer.
> 
> I visited My mom the other day and I carried my large bone satchel and she said "dang that's a big bag". It made me look twice at it again. I proudly put it on the crook of my arm and said "get in the car mom". Lol.
> 
> Did u try on a couple larges in the outlet?? What did you think?




I sure did. I tried on that beautiful TMoro and fell in love. Sometimes I think it's too big and other times not so much. It will probably look a little smaller without all the stuffing. I  wouldn't  mind having one in my collection. I also like the Kingston best in black but at only 30% off it's a bit steep. I just had to have a bag in violet.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> You're absolutely right - Pcan is very lovable


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> I have the patent drawstring in the clementine/ocean blue combo. Also the double handle large shopper in black which has been my get-up-and-go-to bag from the midpart of last year thru  this year. My favorite bag, until this month's 4th of July sale with 5 new exciting additions. The bag has been dragged through airports as carry on, yet the patent leather remains glossy and virtually scratch free.  I fully expect the clementine patent drawstring to be just as carefree.
> 
> The marks on the corner that look like scratches are only light refractions/reflections.  I haven't babied this bag at all, it's very well used; cleanups with soft t-shirt as necessary.



Wow your bag is mesmerizing with all that pretty reflection,  Adore the color!  Beautiful picture


----------



## lovethatduck

hopi said:


> Wow your bag is mesmerizing with all that pretty reflection,  Adore the color!  Beautiful picture



Thanks!  It's a fabulous and much loved, glamorous work horse of a bag. 

It was love at first sight when I spied her in a Dillard's glass case during one of their already reduced plus 40% discount deals last year. This bag is amazing--she's got it all going on. Super sized for maximum efficiency, she has transported carry-on essentials through airports,  subjected to TSA searches (I always, always get pulled aside, she has so much stuff in her they feel the need to peek and poke closer).  She sails through all this unscathed, and remains smooth, soft, sassy and sexy as ever.

With 5 newcomers, I'm treating her to a much deserved rest and hiatus.


----------



## flik

DooneyDucky said:


> I just watched the QVC presentation on the patent drawstring and one thing they kept bringing up was how the bag is so easy to clean and care for. Squeee! I finally finished my last evil-payment so now I can get this bag!
> 
> 
> Question: Do outlets charge tax and shipping? If so, I may as well get it from ILD for $129 and free shipping.



Yes on both the sales tax (amount depends on your mailing address) & it's $7.50 for shipping in continental US.


----------



## DooneyDucky

Thanks for the answer! Since ILD does returns I think I'll stick with them.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet this morning and found this for $114. I never thought I'd get this bag but it's just so cute IRL. I also got the little charm/key chain. I originally went there to get the violet Clayton that they have had all week but someone bought it last night. . Instead I ordered the violet Kingston to be shipped. It was $159!  I had to pay $17 for tax and shipping though. Still it's a deal! I hope I can pull off that bright color.  Sorry I couldn't take any pictures. I was the only one in the store most if that time and they were watching.
> 
> View attachment 2705033



Ahhh, twoboyz, she is so pretty and elegant! Im a sucker for black and white patents! Is Clayton also on sale in the outlets- if so, what is the price?


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Ahhh, twoboyz, she is so pretty and elegant! Im a sucker for black and white patents! Is Clayton also on sale in the outlets- if so, what is the price?



Thanks Nebo.  Yes, the Clayton is on sale at 65% off in the fashion seasonal colors.  I believe it is bone, baby pink, violet, ocean blue, navy.  I might be missing some, but those are the ones I remember seeing.  I think it's all styles in flo in these colors. 

I was also admiring your black and white chelsea at the outlet.  It looked so cute on.  It was only 40% off so I put it back.  They had so many cute chelseas at 50% off.  I was going to get one, but couldn't decide so I decided to save the money.  The patent bag stole my heart.


----------



## Nebo

You picked a beautiful bag! Oh nooooo, Clayton is so pretty  Im just afraid it might be too big for me. So, baby pink is the color they now have in the 65% off ? Arrrgh, they really want you too buy at least a bag every month  

Oooh, so I got mine  (Chelsea)  at  70% off!  Im glad now I didnt miss out on it!  Well, you picked right, considering you already have the Chelsea for fall. You can revisit your decision in the spring for a nice pebbled one


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> You picked a beautiful bag! Oh nooooo, Clayton is so pretty  Im just afraid it might be too big for me. So, baby pink is the color they now have in the 65% off ? Arrrgh, they really want you too buy at least a bag every month
> 
> Oooh, so I got mine  (Chelsea)  at  70% off!  Im glad now I didnt miss out on it!  Well, you picked right, considering you already have the Chelsea for fall. You can revisit your decision in the spring for a nice pebbled one



Yes, that's what I was thinking.  I know, right? Those 65% off deals are so great it's hard to  pass on them.  The Clayton is a pretty big bag.  I use the shoulder strap quite often so I thought it would be too heavy for over the shoulder with that thin strap.  I prefer the look of it to the Kingston, but I thought the hobo style would be more functional for me.  I guess it was a blessing in disguise when I got there and the violet Clayton was gone.  I still can't believe I got the Kingston for $177 all inclusive.


----------



## Nebo

That is an awesome deal on those bags! I like the Kingston, but Im not carrying shoulder bags. Although I will need at least one in care free leather for shopping, probably something in pebbled leather.

Is the Clayton the size of Chelsea?  I really like it, but I dont know. If I manage to squeeze in a pink bag, maybe it would be the best to go with a small flo or medium pocket flo. Considering it is just a pop of color type bag, maybe I should get the most affordable one. Will see. Im trying really hard to stay away from making another purchase, but maybe I convince Husband of Mine  I need one for my B Day ( end of august).


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> That is an awesome deal on those bags! I like the Kingston, but Im not carrying shoulder bags. Although I will need at least one in care free leather for shopping, probably something in pebbled leather.
> 
> Is the Clayton the size of Chelsea?  I really like it, but I dont know. If I manage to squeeze in a pink bag, maybe it would be the best to go with a small flo or medium pocket flo. Considering it is just a pop of color type bag, maybe I should get the most affordable one. Will see. Im trying really hard to stay away from making another purchase, but maybe I convince Husband of Mine  I need one for my B Day ( end of august).




I think a birthday is a perfect excuse to get another Dooney. I was curious myself so I looked up the info on QVC. 

Here is the Clayton:
Measures approximately 14-1/2"W x 12"H x 6-1/2"D with a 19" to 21" strap drop and 5" handles; weighs approximately 3 lbs, 7 oz

Here is the Kingston:
Measures approximately 14-1/4"W x 9-1/2"H x 6"D with a 7" to 10" strap drop; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 10 oz

Here is how they compare to the Chelsea since you have it for reference. 
Measures approximately 12-1/2"W x 12"H x 6-1/4"D with 5" handles and a 9" to 11" strap drop; weighs approximately 3 lbs


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Ahhh, twoboyz, she is so pretty and elegant! Im a sucker for black and white patents! Is Clayton also on sale in the outlets- if so, what is the price?




I only saw the Baby Pink and Violet Clayton on sale today. 65% off. I think it was like $170 or something like that. All others were 30% off.


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, thank you darling. 
Twoboyz, thank you for looking up the sizes- it seems big. I should wait until I at least see her in person ( Dillards).


----------



## Twoboyz

Here she is....and I am in love! Miss Violet Kingston Hobo.


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is....and I am in love! Miss Violet Kingston Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2710309


 
Wow, she is stunning, and such a gorgeous color.  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Wow, she is stunning, and such a gorgeous color.  Enjoy!!!!!




Thank you! I have been wanting this color for so long.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Oh TB she is DIVINE!


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is....and I am in love! Miss Violet Kingston Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2710309



really beautiful bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks GG and Duckiesforme


----------



## DooneyDucky

Ms. Violet is a stunner! You did good on this one!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

What was the deal on her TB?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is....and I am in love! Miss Violet Kingston Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2710309




TB!!!!!!!!... Uh-mazing!!!! She is gorgeous girlfriend!! She looks perfect! Well worth the wait for me i'll sleep good tonight. LOL.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I can't wait for the mod shot


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz, gorgeous bag! Cant wait for your feedback on wear.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

I want some Dooney Love!  Had to take a quickie outside, before Hubby got home. Got her from the Outlet ($$$ saved)! I think she needs Ocean too...okay I WANT the Ocean Clayton.  Isn't that the first step...admitting your needs vs wants...#Dooneyrehab


----------



## Gilmoregirl

You girls are KILLING me with these gorgeous bags! Congrats BJ!


----------



## gatorgirl07

BagJunkey1000 said:


> [#Dooneyrehab



'They tried to make me go to rehab but I said, 'No, no, no.'


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> 'They tried to make me go to rehab but I said, 'No, no, no.'



 ahahahaha


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Gilmoregirl said:


> You girls are KILLING me with these gorgeous bags! Congrats BJ!




Thanks GG!!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Gilmoregirl said:


> ahahahaha




No,No,Noooooo


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> What was the deal on her TB?



$177 total.  Includes tax and $7.50 for shipping.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> $177 total.  Includes tax and $7.50 for shipping.



What were the colors?  Please don't say ocean, please don't say ocean......   Please say something light, please say something light........


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> $177 total.  Includes tax and $7.50 for shipping.



 well done!  Such a prize!  Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB!!!!!!!!... Uh-mazing!!!! She is gorgeous girlfriend!! She looks perfect! Well worth the wait for me i'll sleep good tonight. LOL.



Thanks Pcan.    Hahaha, sweet dreams GF!   I'll be anxious for the morning so I can take her out.  



Gilmoregirl said:


> I can't wait for the mod shot



I'll get some up as soon as I have a good outfit and good light.   Thanks GG!



Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, gorgeous bag! Cant wait for your feedback on wear.



Thanks GF!  She seems a little stiff to start.  I'm hoping she softens nicely soon.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Twoboyz said:


> I went to the outlet this morning and found this for $114. I never thought I'd get this bag but it's just so cute IRL. I also got the little charm/key chain. I originally went there to get the violet Clayton that they have had all week but someone bought it last night. . Instead I ordered the violet Kingston to be shipped. It was $159!  I had to pay $17 for tax and shipping though. Still it's a deal! I hope I can pull off that bright color.  Sorry I couldn't take any pictures. I was the only one in the store most if that time and they were watching.
> 
> View attachment 2705033




Which Outlet did you get your Violet bag from?  I hope I wasn't the dooney culprit.  I'm happy you were able to get a violet handbag, I know we have been stalking the outlets for a minute


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> What were the colors?  Please don't say ocean, please don't say ocean......   Please say something light, please say something light........



No no no I want to hear OCEAN OCEAN OCEAN lol


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 2710421
> 
> 
> I want some Dooney Love!  Had to take a quickie outside, before Hubby got home. Got her from the Outlet ($$$ saved)! I think she needs Ocean too...okay I WANT the Ocean Clayton.  Isn't that the first step...admitting your needs vs wants...#Dooneyrehab



OMG BagJunkey!  She's absolutely gorgeous!  I am so torn because I love the look of the Clayton, but I just though she would be hard to carry.  This bag is gorgrous in Violet.  It's the one I went to the outlet to get, but someone had purchased her the night before so I ordered the Kingston from the warehouse. Love the quickie outside....I got lucky and Mr. UPS came before hubb got home, but it was close!  #I'llmeetyouthere!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> 'They tried to make me go to rehab but I said, 'No, no, no.'



:lolots::giggles::lolots::urock:


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Twoboyz said:


> OMG BagJunkey!  She's absolutely gorgeous!  I am so torn because I love the look of the Clayton, but I just though she would be hard to carry.  This bag is gorgrous in Violet.  It's the one I went to the outlet to get, but someone had purchased her the night before so I ordered the Kingston from the warehouse. Love the quickie outside....I got lucky and Mr. UPS came before hubb got home, but it was close!  #I'llmeetyouthere!




Violetlicious!!! Dooney rehab could really be something serious. I just beat my hubby home by 10 minutes.  I always try to get the packages first...now I am thinking about the Clayton in Ocean.  The prices are just so darn awesome, that it hard to say "NO":  I just love the Clayton, I have it in Crimson also.  Please be sure to let me know how the Kingston carries (love the strap).


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Violetlicious!!! Dooney rehab could really be something serious. I just beat my hubby home by 10 minutes.  I always try to get the packages first...now I am thinking about the Clayton in Ocean.  The prices are just so darn awesome, that it hard to say "NO":  I just love the Clayton, I have it in Crimson also.  Please be sure to let me know how the Kingston carries (love the strap).



I know what you mean about the prices.  I still have the crimson reg flo satchel on my wish list, but I think it might not be 65% off anymore.  I think I might want the Kingston in black.  I don't even have one all black bag.  I'll let you know how she carries.  So far shes loaded up with my stuff and she feels pretty comfortable.  It's way different than when she's all stuff to the gills and I tried her on in the store.  She felt awkward there, but with my stuff in there, the weight, and a little slouch....much, much better.  I still want a Clayton though.


----------



## gatorgirl07

twoboyz said:


> :lolots::giggles::lolots::urock:



lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Don't you just love #hashtags?  I don't even use twitter, but they are fun


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Don't you just love #hashtags?  I don't even use twitter, but they are fun



I don't even know how to use hashtags, but yes they are fun to just type. They crack me up. :giggles:


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I don't even know how to use hashtags, but yes they are fun to just type. They crack me up. :giggles:



I really don't either.  I know if I type something with one on FB, they have a link to nothing..... because I made it up


----------



## Nebo

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Violetlicious!!! Dooney rehab could really be something serious. I just beat my hubby home by 10 minutes.  I always try to get the packages first...now I am thinking about the Clayton in Ocean.  The prices are just so darn awesome, that it hard to say "NO":  I just love the Clayton, I have it in Crimson also.  Please be sure to let me know how the Kingston carries (love the strap).



Love your Clayton. Ocean blue is still 65% off. Crimson is back to 30%, for anybody wondering.

Clayton looks so good, Im just afraid it is so big for little me. Kingston is smaller and its a shoulder bag, something I need. 
Uh oh, so many bags, so little time


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> No no no I want to hear OCEAN OCEAN OCEAN lol



Alright, alright, I hear 'ya.  Breathe, baby, breathe ...

Call 360.716.3355, either Sawyer or Nicole . They'll hook you up with the Blue ... Clayton, Kingston, Satchel with pockets. They're open until 9PM.  &#128077;


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Nebo said:


> Love your Clayton. Ocean blue is still 65% off. Crimson is back to 30%, for anybody wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> Clayton looks so good, Im just afraid it is so big for little me. Kingston is smaller and its a shoulder bag, something I need.
> 
> Uh oh, so many bags, so little time




Nero you are not helping me with rehab. I think I might call for the Ocean tomorrow!!!!  And re-start dooney rehab after...lol


----------



## Nebo

Its crazy! I should be thinking about buying more clothes for my fall trip to Europe, and gifts and all other stuff. But noooooo, crazy bag lady, thats what Im becoming. Wish I could buy a new one every week. I need a  bag ban, soon.


----------



## gatorgirl07

What other colors do they have in the kingston and clayton


----------



## Nebo

GG, you will have to call to make sure which colors they have left in those styles. 65% off colors in florentine in general are baby pink, violet, moss, orange, ivy, ocean blue. I assume you can  still find both  in ocean, violet, baby pink. Violet and baby pink has to be in store stock in order to be available for shipping.

Call DE, they will help with everything.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Its crazy! I should be thinking about buying more clothes for my fall trip to Europe, and gifts and all other stuff. But noooooo, crazy bag lady, thats what Im becoming. Wish I could buy a new one every week. I need a  bag ban, soon.



Lol! I'm kind of grateful that I called the wrong outlet earlier. I didn't have a chance to call back and was going to call when me and hubby got into the great bag debate... on whether I need another one? ? NO... on what color  apparently now he has a say in the color since he has to hold it in public LOL it just so happens he was pushing for ocean. Now I have to see which silhouette HE wants lol but my heart still longs for the satchel with pockets!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! I'm kind of grateful that I called the wrong outlet earlier. I didn't have a chance to call back and was going to call when me and hubby got into the great bag debate... on whether I need another one? ? NO... on what color  apparently now he has a say in the color since he has to hold it in public LOL it just so happens he was pushing for ocean. Now I have to see which silhouette HE wants lol but my heart still longs for the satchel with pockets!



Not to "help", but the satchel with pockets is wonderful!


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! I'm kind of grateful that I called the wrong outlet earlier. I didn't have a chance to call back and was going to call when me and hubby got into the great bag debate... on whether I need another one? ? NO... on what color  apparently now he has a say in the color since he has to hold it in public LOL it just so happens he was pushing for ocean. Now I have to see which silhouette HE wants lol but my heart still longs for the satchel with pockets!



Washington has your bag--ocean blue satchel with pockets.  Open 'tll 9PM, 360.716.3355. Clayton, Kingston also.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> Not to "help", but the satchel with pockets is wonderful!



I was just stalking your reveal again


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> Washington has your bag--ocean blue satchel with pockets.  Open 'tll 9PM, 360.716.3355.



Thank you!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was just stalking your reveal again



LOL.  Stalk away......I will send you some more action shots


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is....and I am in love! Miss Violet Kingston Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2710309



She's a beaut, TB!   Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Violet and baby pink has to be in store stock in order to be available for shipping.
> .




This might be another one of those inconsistencies or outlets having their own rules. My outlet ordered my violet Kingston for me from the warehouse. Or maybe she sympathized with me so much when she saw how distraught I was when I got there to find the Clayton was gone


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Lol! I'm kind of grateful that I called the wrong outlet earlier. I didn't have a chance to call back and was going to call when me and hubby got into the great bag debate... on whether I need another one? ? NO... on what color  apparently now he has a say in the color since he has to hold it in public LOL it just so happens he was pushing for ocean. Now I have to see which silhouette HE wants lol but my heart still longs for the satchel with pockets!




This is just cracking me up! I just love that he approves and even encourages.  that's refreshing.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beaut, TB!   Congrats.




Thank you


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> This is just cracking me up! I just love that he approves and even encourages.  that's refreshing.



It turned into a full on debate lol I knew I shouldn't have let him pick the finishings for the bedroom when we redecorated... now he thinks he has an opinion lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> This might be another one of those inconsistencies or outlets having their own rules. My outlet ordered my violet Kingston for me from the warehouse. Or maybe she sympathized with me so much when she saw how distraught I was when I got there to find the Clayton was gone



They must be making their own rules because ******* said they were only 50% off. She said the only 65% off they had was a small salmon flo, teal russels, and a raspberry flo with side pockets


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> They must be making their own rules because ******* said they were only 50% off. She said the only 65% off they had was a small salmon flo, teal russels, and a raspberry flo with side pockets




Yes it seems like they do this often. Maybe just call the ones that others have suggested and then just keep calling different ones until you get the answer you want.  good luck!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Tomorrow I am calling WA lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> now he thinks he has an opinion lol



I hate it when they do that.  Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hate it when they do that.  Lol



Me too! Lol I honestly can't complain though... its kind of refreshing to see him actually take an interest lol


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me too! Lol I honestly can't complain though... its kind of refreshing to see him actually take an interest lol



My DH chooses some of the most silly things to take an interest in.......last weekend it was the knobs in the kitchen and the weekend before he was painting the yard gnome


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Tomorrow I am calling WA lol



I find them very accommodating. The bags will ship from the warehouse  Nicole and Sawyer took my order for the--what else? &#128091;Ocean blue florentine satchel.  So, you see, I do understand the need, lust, hunger (translation: raging addiction). 

Make that call, claim yours 'cause you can't have mine which will arrive at my door tomorrow. (Please Mr. Brown Shorts man, make it early.&#128666


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck, congrats on a new bags. Is it the regular flo satchel? We will be twins if it is. I love it  

GG and GG, you ladies are hilarious!

Husband of Mine- Thank God he gave up on any decor advice. 
When it comes to bags, he will tease me about them, but he likes that I've found something I like, that is not paid full price, but its still the same quality bag. And he will tote around my bags when they get heavy or when Im shopping for something. 

Which is kind of funny, considering he is very big and muscular.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> My DH chooses some of the most silly things to take an interest in.......last weekend it was the knobs in the kitchen and the weekend before he was painting the yard gnome




That's too funny GG! At least these interests are benefiting your home. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> lovethatduck, congrats on a new bags. Is it the regular flo satchel? We will be twins if it is. I love it
> 
> GG and GG, you ladies are hilarious!
> 
> Husband of Mine- Thank God he gave up on any decor advice.
> When it comes to bags, he will tease me about them, but he likes that I've found something I like, that is not paid full price, but its still the same quality bag. And he will tote around my bags when they get heavy or when Im shopping for something.
> 
> Which is kind of funny, considering he is very big and muscular.




That's cute Nebo! Kind of reminds me of when I took my DS (17 YO) shopping last weekend. I asked him to hold my bag while I tried on a coat. I had my pink chevron tote of all bags. He couldn't wait to give it back to me in fact he was covering it up with another coat I had him hold. The SA's were all young and pretty.


----------



## Nebo

Hehehe, he should be proud to wear them. Thats how my husband wears them- loud and proud hahaha. 
I find it very gentleman like when a man is willing to step out of his comfort zone to accommodate you. Plus, women never see carrying a bag for your mom as a bad thing  If they do, they are not the right kind of women.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Hehehe, he should be proud to wear them. Thats how my husband wears them- loud and proud hahaha.
> I find it very gentleman like when a man is willing to step out of his comfort zone to accommodate you. Plus, women never see carrying a bag for your mom as a bad thing  If they do, they are not the right kind of women.




Agreed on all accounts! Things like that never seemed to bother him, but I think because it was pink and maybe the girls....  Funny.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is....and I am in love! Miss Violet Kingston Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2710309






BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 2710421
> 
> 
> I want some Dooney Love!  Had to take a quickie outside, before Hubby got home. Got her from the Outlet ($$$ saved)! I think she needs Ocean too...okay I WANT the Ocean Clayton.  Isn't that the first step...admitting your needs vs wants...#Dooneyrehab





WOW, what a pair of violet pretties!
They are totally gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Here she is....and I am in love! Miss Violet Kingston Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 2710309



LOVE HER
Twoboys is the Violet more of a fushia


----------



## hopi

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 2710421
> 
> 
> I want some Dooney Love!  Had to take a quickie outside, before Hubby got home. Got her from the Outlet ($$$ saved)! I think she needs Ocean too...okay I WANT the Ocean Clayton.  Isn't that the first step...admitting your needs vs wants...#Dooneyrehab



oh my
She looks beautiful - such a pretty picture


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Hehehe, he should be proud to wear them. Thats how my husband wears them- loud and proud hahaha.
> I find it very gentleman like when a man is willing to step out of his comfort zone to accommodate you. Plus, women never see carrying a bag for your mom as a bad thing  If they do, they are not the right kind of women.



What I love is when hubby throws my hobos over his shoulder and wears them like he owns them lol

He gets to see what it's like to shop with a bag and a toddler lol


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> LOVE HER
> Twoboys is the Violet more of a fushia



Thanks Hopi! Yes, I would say it's close to a fuschia.  I don't know if I captured her true color because I was indoors and it was kind of dreary outside.  It's such a bright, beautiful color.  Just love her!


----------



## Twoboyz

:giggles:





Gilmoregirl said:


> What I love is when hubby throws my hobos over his shoulder and wears them like he owns them lol
> 
> He gets to see what it's like to shop with a bag and a toddler lol



:giggles:


----------



## cheidel

BagJunkey1000 said:


> View attachment 2710421
> 
> 
> I want some Dooney Love!  Had to take a quickie outside, before Hubby got home. Got her from the Outlet ($$$ saved)! I think she needs Ocean too...okay I WANT the Ocean Clayton.  Isn't that the first step...admitting your needs vs wants...#Dooneyrehab


She is beautiful!!!!  Love the color!


----------



## cheidel

One of my favorite and largest Dooney's......the large Giraffe Sac!!!  She is happy to be out after several months in hibernation....LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> One of my favorite and largest Dooney's......the large Giraffe Sac!!!  She is happy to be out after several months in hibernation....LOL



She's so pretty Cheidel! I love the giraffe and I think Dooney does it so well.  I have the cell phone case and it's my favorite.  It's cracked, but I can't find another one at a discount so I keep looking.


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> She's so pretty Cheidel! I love the giraffe and I think Dooney does it so well.  I have the cell phone case and it's my favorite.  It's cracked, but I can't find another one at a discount so I keep looking.


Thank you TB!  This is my favorite of all the Dooney animal prints.  Hope you find another phone case, I have been looking for one too!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

cheidel said:


> One of my favorite and largest Dooney's......the large Giraffe Sac!!!  She is happy to be out after several months in hibernation....LOL



Love this bag!  I had one a hundred years ago, and gave it to my S-I-L, convinced that I don't need a shoulder bag.......I miss it all the time

Is the bag the same in both pics?  Or is the lighting different?


----------



## cheidel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Love this bag!  I had one a hundred years ago, and gave it to my S-I-L, convinced that I don't need a shoulder bag.......I miss it all the time
> 
> Is the bag the same in both pics?  Or is the lighting different?


 

The lighting is different, the pic in the chair shows the true color I think.  Don't think I could ever part with this one!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

MaryBel said:


> WOW, what a pair of violet pretties!
> They are totally gorgeous! Congrats!




Thanks MaryBel!  Going to rehab soon


----------



## BagJunkey1000

cheidel said:


> She is beautiful!!!!  Love the color!




Thank a You Cheidel!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

hopi said:


> oh my
> 
> She looks beautiful - such a pretty picture




Thanks hopi!  Just wanted to post a quick picture.  Outside lighting is best


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Hopi! Yes, I would say it's close to a fuschia.  I don't know if I captured her true color because I was indoors and it was kind of dreary outside.  It's such a bright, beautiful color.  Just love her!




I agree Twoboyz.  Closer to fuchsia.  Your picture captured the color beautifully


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> I agree Twoboyz.  Closer to fuchsia.  Your picture captured the color beautifully




Thanks. Your Clayton takes my breath away. She's so beautiful. I love the color even more in outdoor light.


----------



## Twoboyz

With all of your trips to the outlets ladies (you know who you are) lol. I couldn't stay away. I just had to go. There wasn't much in the way if clearance florentine.  They did have a nice selection of bone flos, but these are the ones that jumped into my bag! I have been wanting the sig bag for awhile, but I never even gave the white logo lock shopper a second look until I saw it in this white and tried it on. It's the perfect small tote. It came with accessories too, a credit card wallet and a key fob. It satisfies my need for a white bag in my collection.  Now I have to stop!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> With all of your trips to the outlets ladies (you know who you are) lol. I couldn't stay away. I just had to go. There wasn't much in the way if clearance florentine.  They did have a nice selection of bone flos, but these are the ones that jumped into my bag! I have been wanting the sig bag for awhile, but I never even gave the white logo lock shopper a second look until I saw it in this white and tried it on. It's the perfect small tote. It came with accessories too, a credit card wallet and a key fob. It satisfies my need for a white bag in my collection.  Now I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 2713762
> 
> View attachment 2713764
> 
> View attachment 2713765




Uhhh, GF???? You've been holding out on is sneaking off to the outlet. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;... I went today too. Lol. In between errands. Luckily I didn't see anything else at either outlet that I wanted. I still have my Ivy Smith on hold but not sure. I tried her on again today. The SA's all laugh at me all the time. Lol. 

You are going to love that satchel. I was so close to getting another Vanessa in that color. Humm... You are killing me. You are on a Lexington tote kick I see. &#128515;. Cute little accessories too. Great haul.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhh, GF???? You've been holding out on is sneaking off to the outlet. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;... I went today too. Lol. In between errands. Luckily I didn't see anything else at either outlet that I wanted. I still have my Ivy Smith on hold but not sure. I tried her on again today. The SA's all laugh at me all the time. Lol.
> 
> You are going to love that satchel. I was so close to getting another Vanessa in that color. Humm... You are killing me. You are on a Lexington tote kick I see. &#128515;. Cute little accessories too. Great haul.




Thanks GF!  It's all your fault! lol. I went there to look at the sig tote in the white like your Vanessa, but they didn't have it in the smaller satchel. So the SA went in the back and dug out the Tmoro and I love it. The vachetta is already dark and has a nice patina started. The wristlet patina matched so I had to get it too. Lol.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GF!  It's all your fault! lol. I went there to look at the sig tote in the white like your Vanessa, but they didn't have it in the smaller satchel. So the SA went in the back and dug out the Tmoro and I love it. The vachetta is already dark and has a nice patina started. The wristlet patina matched so I had to get it too. Lol.




Lol... Ok, blame it ok me if it makes u feel better. It's beautiful! I'm glad they were able to dig that one out for you. 

For some reason, I don't think that is a patina on the handles and trim. I think it's the "biscuit"portion of the bag and that it's already dyed/treated that color. I say that because all the bags in that color are the same color, none are that stark white like my Vanessa handles. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## lovethatduck

The ocean arrived 2 days ago. Truthfully I was underwhelmed.

The bag, though, refused to be consigned to the back of the closet where I promptly placed her to be shipped back to the warehouse in the morning. 

The blue grew more and more resplendent each of the many times I took her out for a look. I made up my mind  to give her up at least 3 times--each time she put on more life and color. Last night I went to bed with her next to me, firmly resigned to drop her off at the nearest UPS store in the morning after breakfast on the patio. 

So, there we sat, the three of us--me, the pink retro, and the blue. After mango juice and toasted ciabatta with cream cheese, there it was. Right before my eyes, in the clear light of day, the blue sat transformed--resplendant and steadfast in its undeniable beauty. 

With a small smile, I snapped her picture with her pink sister. She is home.

Just for reference, the last image is the blue before today.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Ok, blame it ok me if it makes u feel better. It's beautiful! I'm glad they were able to dig that one out for you.
> 
> For some reason, I don't think that is a patina on the handles and trim. I think it's the "biscuit"portion of the bag and that it's already dyed/treated that color. I say that because all the bags in that color are the same color, none are that stark white like my Vanessa handles. Maybe I'm wrong.




You're probably right. I was thinking of the white one and I thought I had seen one at Carson's that looked whiter. It definitely does not feel coated though. It feels very untreated and raw. Maybe it starts out darker though.


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> You're probably right. I was thinking of the white one and I thought I had seen one at Carson's that looked whiter. It definitely does not feel coated though. It feels very untreated and raw. Maybe it starts out darker though.



I really like your new bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> The ocean arrived 2 days ago. Truthfully I was underwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag, though, refused to be consigned to the back of the closet where I promptly placed her to be shipped back to the warehouse in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> The blue grew more and more resplendent each of the many times I took her out for a look. I made up my mind  to give her up at least 3 times--each time she put on more life and color. Last night I went to bed with her next to me, firmly resigned to drop her off at the nearest UPS store in the morning after breakfast on the patio.
> 
> 
> 
> So, there we sat, the three of us--me, the pink retro, and the blue. After mango juice and toasted ciabatta with cream cheese, there it was. Right before my eyes, in the clear light of day, the blue sat transformed--resplendant and steadfast in its undeniable beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> With a small smile, I snapped her picture with her pink sister. She is home.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for reference, the last image is the blue before today.




Wow!  It's like the color developed after she came out the box!  She's beautiful, especially sitting next to her pink sister. What an array of colors. LTD, you sure can tell a story...you had me on the edge of my seat the whole time. Loved it!


----------



## AuntJulie

Shout out to Nebo for the tip on the retro embossed leather Russell handbags!  Thanks!  I bought 3 of them!


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> I really like your new bags.




Thanks Duckies!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> The ocean arrived 2 days ago. Truthfully I was underwhelmed.
> 
> The bag, though, refused to be consigned to the back of the closet where I promptly placed her to be shipped back to the warehouse in the morning.
> 
> The blue grew more and more resplendent each of the many times I took her out for a look. I made up my mind  to give her up at least 3 times--each time she put on more life and color. Last night I went to bed with her next to me, firmly resigned to drop her off at the nearest UPS store in the morning after breakfast on the patio.
> 
> So, there we sat, the three of us--me, the pink retro, and the blue. After mango juice and toasted ciabatta with cream cheese, there it was. Right before my eyes, in the clear light of day, the blue sat transformed--resplendant and steadfast in its undeniable beauty.
> 
> With a small smile, I snapped her picture with her pink sister. She is home.
> 
> Just for reference, the last image is the blue before today.



Lol well written and she's a beauty!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> With all of your trips to the outlets ladies (you know who you are) lol. I couldn't stay away. I just had to go. There wasn't much in the way if clearance florentine.  They did have a nice selection of bone flos, but these are the ones that jumped into my bag! I have been wanting the sig bag for awhile, but I never even gave the white logo lock shopper a second look until I saw it in this white and tried it on. It's the perfect small tote. It came with accessories too, a credit card wallet and a key fob. It satisfies my need for a white bag in my collection.  Now I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 2713762
> 
> View attachment 2713764
> 
> View attachment 2713765



Jealous! Gorgeous finds!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Jealous! Gorgeous finds!




Thanks GG!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> With all of your trips to the outlets ladies (you know who you are) lol. I couldn't stay away. I just had to go. There wasn't much in the way if clearance florentine.  They did have a nice selection of bone flos, but these are the ones that jumped into my bag! I have been wanting the sig bag for awhile, but I never even gave the white logo lock shopper a second look until I saw it in this white and tried it on. It's the perfect small tote. It came with accessories too, a credit card wallet and a key fob. It satisfies my need for a white bag in my collection.  Now I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 2713762
> 
> View attachment 2713764
> 
> View attachment 2713765




Bone flo is one of the things on my wish list ( thanks Pcan!). You got some amazing bags, darling. I love the white shopper. 

Good luck with the bag freeze!


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> The ocean arrived 2 days ago. Truthfully I was underwhelmed.
> 
> The bag, though, refused to be consigned to the back of the closet where I promptly placed her to be shipped back to the warehouse in the morning.
> 
> The blue grew more and more resplendent each of the many times I took her out for a look. I made up my mind  to give her up at least 3 times--each time she put on more life and color. Last night I went to bed with her next to me, firmly resigned to drop her off at the nearest UPS store in the morning after breakfast on the patio.
> 
> So, there we sat, the three of us--me, the pink retro, and the blue. After mango juice and toasted ciabatta with cream cheese, there it was. Right before my eyes, in the clear light of day, the blue sat transformed--resplendant and steadfast in its undeniable beauty.
> 
> With a small smile, I snapped her picture with her pink sister. She is home.
> 
> Just for reference, the last image is the blue before today.



I was on that patio with you.. and I love ciabatta with cream cheese ( have you ever tried ciabbata with sliced green olives, baked right in it- yummm).

Your last picture- thats how my blue comes of on pictures, sooo dull. IRL she is much more vibrant. I love your small one. I'm not too crazy about the size of my ocean flo, but I guess I should have at least one large one, so its fine.

They are beautiful and in a loving home


----------



## BagJunkey1000

lovethatduck said:


> The ocean arrived 2 days ago. Truthfully I was underwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag, though, refused to be consigned to the back of the closet where I promptly placed her to be shipped back to the warehouse in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> The blue grew more and more resplendent each of the many times I took her out for a look. I made up my mind  to give her up at least 3 times--each time she put on more life and color. Last night I went to bed with her next to me, firmly resigned to drop her off at the nearest UPS store in the morning after breakfast on the patio.
> 
> 
> 
> So, there we sat, the three of us--me, the pink retro, and the blue. After mango juice and toasted ciabatta with cream cheese, there it was. Right before my eyes, in the clear light of day, the blue sat transformed--resplendant and steadfast in its undeniable beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> With a small smile, I snapped her picture with her pink sister. She is home.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for reference, the last image is the blue before today.




Home Sweet Home! They are both gorgeous.  I think Ocean is calling my name


----------



## lovethatduck

I'm on a Samsung Galaxy TAB3 and  cannot figure out how to do multiple quotes.  Thank you ladies for the nice comments for the retro pink and ocean blue.&#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

BagJunkey1000 said:


> ...I think Ocean is calling my name



It's the siren song of the ocean blue--as befits her name.&#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Bone flo is one of the things on my wish list ( thanks Pcan!). You got some amazing bags, darling. I love the white shopper.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the bag freeze!




Thanks Nebo! I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## Nebo

AuntJulie said:


> Shout out to Nebo for the tip on the retro embossed leather Russell handbags!  Thanks!  I bought 3 of them!



AJ, I need some picture proof Yeiiii, so happy for you. Which colors did you get? Those are amazing. Im gonna get a Lexington in that leather for my mom and maybe, just maybe a drawstring for me. Im trying to be on a self imposed bag ban.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> With all of your trips to the outlets ladies (you know who you are) lol. I couldn't stay away. I just had to go. There wasn't much in the way if clearance florentine.  They did have a nice selection of bone flos, but these are the ones that jumped into my bag! I have been wanting the sig bag for awhile, but I never even gave the white logo lock shopper a second look until I saw it in this white and tried it on. It's the perfect small tote. It came with accessories too, a credit card wallet and a key fob. It satisfies my need for a white bag in my collection.  Now I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 2713762
> 
> View attachment 2713764
> 
> View attachment 2713765



Twoboyz, 
Twins on the Signature 75 another bag that is an easy carry and never looks used. Great haul!!!
I see you were posting in the middle of the night  - either it's the excitement of the finds or the full moon!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Twoboyz,
> 
> Twins on the Signature 75 another bag that is an easy carry and never looks used. Great haul!!!
> 
> I see you were posting in the middle of the night  - either it's the excitement of the finds or the full moon!!!




Hi Twin! Thanks! I love that 1975 sig bag. I don't know what took me so long to get it. Hahaha! Yes it was a late night with the neighbors. I couldn't help thinking about my new babies though. Just took some mods and will post soon.


----------



## AuntJulie

Nebo said:


> AJ, I need some picture proof Yeiiii, so happy for you. Which colors did you get? Those are amazing. Im gonna get a Lexington in that leather for my mom and maybe, just maybe a drawstring for me. Im trying to be on a self imposed bag ban.



They ship out Monday & I will post pics when they arrive.  The sales lady was so nice.  She had to do my order 3 times since we mis-communicated the colors so much.  lol

I ended up ordering the orange, yellow, and kelly green.  I loved the pink as well, but I have a raspberry east west MK Hamilton, so I couldn't justify another pink bag.

The Reading store had grass green which is pretty, but I LOVE the kelly green.  Fortunately when I asked the sales girl to look into getting kelly green, she found one.

Of all the stores I talked to, Riverhead, NY, had the biggest selection in the colors.  Anyone bought from that outlet?  I hope they are reliable.

Thanks so much for the tip!  I love the embossed leather, although many aren't a fan.  This is the perfect size bag for me too, since it will fit my ipad mini.

Now I have to get a Dooney wallet, since all my wallets are MK.  Any recommendations?


----------



## hopi

AuntJulie said:


> Shout out to Nebo for the tip on the retro embossed leather Russell handbags!  Thanks!  I bought 3 of them!




Nebo joins the list of major enablers.
 Congrats !!Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Nebo

AuntJulie said:


> They ship out Monday & I will post pics when they arrive.  The sales lady was so nice.  She had to do my order 3 times since we mis-communicated the colors so much.  lol
> 
> I ended up ordering the orange, yellow, and kelly green.  I loved the pink as well, but I have a raspberry east west MK Hamilton, so I couldn't justify another pink bag.
> 
> The Reading store had grass green which is pretty, but I LOVE the kelly green.  Fortunately when I asked the sales girl to look into getting kelly green, she found one.
> 
> Of all the stores I talked to, Riverhead, NY, had the biggest selection in the colors.  Anyone bought from that outlet?  I hope they are reliable.
> 
> Thanks so much for the tip!  I love the embossed leather, although many aren't a fan.  This is the perfect size bag for me too, since it will fit my ipad mini.
> 
> Now I have to get a Dooney wallet, since all my wallets are MK.  Any recommendations?



Im sooo happy for you! You picked amazing colors. I love all of them in retro. I havent order from them, but I ll keep them in mind. I think somebody already recommended them, so you should be fine. I love the continental cluth, but I have to admit I dont own a dooney wallet. 

I dont like some of the bag styles, but they look amazing on our ladies. It all comes down to personal taste. Cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo had me fired up too... I was going to order the satchel with pockets, but then started flip flopping around and ended up ordering the two tone patent Lexington that TB has in the pink and white... I don't even know where that came from lol wasn't even on my radar. At these prices I may end up with a retro too 

Does anyone know if there are retro drawstrings available?  And pricing if so?


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> With all of your trips to the outlets ladies (you know who you are) lol. I couldn't stay away. I just had to go. There wasn't much in the way if clearance florentine.  They did have a nice selection of bone flos, but these are the ones that jumped into my bag! I have been wanting the sig bag for awhile, but I never even gave the white logo lock shopper a second look until I saw it in this white and tried it on. It's the perfect small tote. It came with accessories too, a credit card wallet and a key fob. It satisfies my need for a white bag in my collection.  Now I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 2713762
> 
> View attachment 2713764
> 
> View attachment 2713765


 
Love them all.................such great choices!!!!!!! Really lovin the sig bag, I never paid it much attention, until now....!!!    The white shopper is cute too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Nebo had me fired up too... I was going to order the satchel with pockets, but then started flip flopping around and ended up ordering the two tone patent Lexington that TB has in the pink and white... I don't even know where that came from lol wasn't even on my radar. At these prices I may end up with a retro too
> 
> Does anyone know if there are retro drawstrings available?  And pricing if so?




You did?!  That's so funny, and great. What is this crazy thing that comes over us where we do a 180 at the drop of a hat?  Anyway, I think you are going to love the patent Lexington. Love the pink and white. I can't wait to see her.  Its funny because it wasn't on my radar either. In fact I didn't really like it when it first debuted on QVC. How does that happen?


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Love them all.................such great choices!!!!!!! Really lovin the sig bag, I never paid it much attention, until now....!!!    The white shopper is cute too!




Thanks Cheidel! I'm really loving this latest purchase. All I know is I need to stop because I have too many bags to possibly carry them all!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> You did?!  That's so funny, and great. What is this crazy thing that comes over us where we do a 180 at the drop of a hat?  Anyway, I think you are going to love the patent Lexington. Love the pink and white. I can't wait to see her.  Its funny because it wasn't on my radar either. In fact I didn't really like it when it first debuted on QVC. How does that happen?



I don't know how it happened lol But I'm so excited! I think I relaxed on the satchel with pockets cuz WA said there were still lots left in the warehouse so that freed me up for other options lol but I had never given it a second thought. Obviously I love anything pink and shiny, but it wasn't even on the list.  Guess I was just in the right mood lol


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Nebo had me fired up too... I was going to order the satchel with pockets, but then started flip flopping around and ended up ordering the two tone patent Lexington that TB has in the pink and white... I don't even know where that came from lol wasn't even on my radar. At these prices I may end up with a retro too
> 
> Does anyone know if there are retro drawstrings available?  And pricing if so?


 There are drawstrings too.. pink, green and white I think. 118$ .


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> There are drawstrings too.. pink, green and white I think. 118$ .


White? Oh my giddy aunt! 

I'm trying to imagine how that looks, I can't picture it. Already done a quick search on e-bay with zero hit.

On the off chance, can someone post a picture? Seems I can only visualize in color.&#128532;&#128523;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> There are drawstrings too.. pink, green and white I think. 118$ .



Yay! And Oh No! At the same time lol ty Nebo


----------



## Nebo

Please dont take my word for white, I think thats what she said. I would definitely call for them to check it. You will not find it in the warehouse or DE outlet, so you can  either call them and they will try to find an outlet that has it for you, or just start calling othrr outlets. I ve noticed that sometimes they will not see certain bags in stock, but a certain outlet still has them. Example is when I asked about crimson small satchels, they where not in the system, but several members have seen or taken pics of them in their respective outlets.

Go on a hunt.

Here is the picture of drawstring in white. If they dont have it in this style, they had the white safari crossbody.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

How'd you know I want the white?? Lol

I've gotta cool it. .. I just spent a fortune on Pink Zebra lol my addiction for wax is worse than bags!


----------



## lovethatduck

Thanks, lady!


----------



## gatorgirl07

lovethatduck said:


> White? Oh my giddy aunt!
> 
> I'm trying to imagine how that looks, I can't picture it. Already done a quick search on e-bay with zero hit.
> 
> On the off chance, can someone post a picture? Seems I can only visualize in color.&#128532;&#128523;



Use Google images.  There is one right off


----------



## gatorgirl07

Here is the one on Google


----------



## lovethatduck

Thank you GG!


----------



## MaryBel

Hi GFs!
One warning regarding the retro embossed bags in white. It seems all retro embossed bags have this little defect where it seems that the paint didn't go in at the corners of some letters. It seems like they embossed the leather and then put the color on them and in some really tiny corners it didn't go in. This defect is more noticeable in white bags. See pic.


----------



## lovethatduck

I worried when I thought I saw something like this on my retros when I first got them.  On very  close inspection in bright daylight, they were actually "shadows", no worries here. &#128522;


----------



## Nebo

Thanks for the added info about retro's.


----------



## pandorabox

Nebo said:


> Please dont take my word for white, I think thats what she said. I would definitely call for them to check it. You will not find it in the warehouse or DE outlet, so you can  either call them and they will try to find an outlet that has it for you, or just start calling othrr outlets. I ve noticed that sometimes they will not see certain bags in stock, but a certain outlet still has them. Example is when I asked about crimson small satchels, they where not in the system, but several members have seen or taken pics of them in their respective outlets.
> 
> Go on a hunt.
> 
> Here is the picture of drawstring in white. If they dont have it in this style, they had the white safari crossbody.




I own that very same bag and love it.   I have used mine a handful of times and it really a great bag.  I love the embossed  retro look and t has a lovely feel. Wanted another one In a different color but it's not on the website '


----------



## Nebo

pandorabox said:


> I own that very same bag and love it.   I have used mine a handful of times and it really a great bag.  I love the embossed  retro look and t has a lovely feel. Wanted another one In a different color but it's not on the website '



Love your username You can still find some colors in retro style, but you have to call the outlet ( we usually call DE, CT and I cant remember the third one), and ask if they can find one for you in one of the outlets. When they check it in the computer, they will have that outlet call you and you can place a phone order. They dont have any more in the warehouse, so it will be in one of the outlets. we would love a picture of your white one


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Hi all!! I bought my first Dooney this past weekend at the outlet in San Marcos, TX.  I had no clue there was a Dooney store there, so I was extra super happy to finally be able to walk into one. Without further a do - here is my Satchel With Pockets in Baby Pink and my Continental Clutch in Brown T-moro.  Love, love, love these pieces!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Omg that's SOOOO gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

iNeedCoffee said:


> Hi all!! I bought my first Dooney this past weekend at the outlet in San Marcos, TX.  I had no clue there was a Dooney store there, so I was extra super happy to finally be able to walk into one. Without further a do - here is my Satchel With Pockets in Baby Pink and my Continental Clutch in Brown T-moro.  Love, love, love these pieces!!



Gorgeous! I want the double pocket in piiiiink! It is so pretty. That outlet is the closest to me. If we go to San Antonio this year, thats the one I plan to visit. Was it well stocked and big, or small? Tell me more pls


----------



## PcanTannedBty

iNeedCoffee said:


> Hi all!! I bought my first Dooney this past weekend at the outlet in San Marcos, TX.  I had no clue there was a Dooney store there, so I was extra super happy to finally be able to walk into one. Without further a do - here is my Satchel With Pockets in Baby Pink and my Continental Clutch in Brown T-moro.  Love, love, love these pieces!!




Sooo pretty!!! I like how you chose that color wallet to go with it. Congrats on your first Dooney... It goes down hill from here. LOL&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Once you get that first Dooney, you are doomed for life. You'll want another, and another and another, then you'll start buying 2 and 3 at a time, then you'll find yourself being forced to put yourself on a bag ban, then you'll start getting dirty looks from friends and family. Then you'll be hooked to the forum for support. LMBO

Don't say you weren't warned. &#128515;


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Nebo said:


> Gorgeous! I want the double pocket in piiiiink! It is so pretty. That outlet is the closest to me. If we go to San Antonio this year, thats the one I plan to visit. Was it well stocked and big, or small? Tell me more pls [/
> 
> Thank you!! Im in love!
> The store seemed to be pretty well stocked, but I don't have anything to compare it to. It also seemed to be a fair sized store. I didn't think to try to take pictures. They had a section at the front to the right of 30% off. On the other side was 50%. Darker colors were 30%, lighter were 50%. Both seemed to be mostly the Florentine leathers in all sorts of different styles. I'm not very familiar with the styles ( yet...haha ), but I saw quite a few different styles. There was a case with bone leather bags in a few different styles and they were 50% off! I think.
> I scored my baby for 65% off. I don't know if they had more in back. I'm not sure how their outlet stores work. ( I'm only familiar with his Coach operates. ) She was pristine so I didn't ask about any others in stock. The store had other leather and the grafica prints.
> Hope this helps!!


----------



## Twoboyz

iNeedCoffee said:


> Hi all!! I bought my first Dooney this past weekend at the outlet in San Marcos, TX.  I had no clue there was a Dooney store there, so I was extra super happy to finally be able to walk into one. Without further a do - here is my Satchel With Pockets in Baby Pink and my Continental Clutch in Brown T-moro.  Love, love, love these pieces!!




Hi! Welcome to the fun and highly addictive world of Dooney. I think PcanTannedBty said it pretty well. Really, really pretty. I love the brown wallet to match the Whipstitching on the bag. You can tell you are not new to bags because you got a fun color for your first Dooney. Enjoy her!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Gilmoregirl said:


> Omg that's SOOOO gorgeous!  Congrats!


Thank you!


PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo pretty!!! I like how you chose that color wallet to go with it. Congrats on your first Dooney... It goes down hill from here. LOL&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Once you get that first Dooney, you are doomed for life. You'll want another, and another and another, then you'll start buying 2 and 3 at a time, then you'll find yourself being forced to put yourself on a bag ban, then you'll start getting dirty looks from friends and family. Then you'll be hooked to the forum for support. LMBO
> 
> Don't say you weren't warned. &#128515;



 Thanks for the warning! I'm okay with being a Dooney addict. I'm already a Coachaholic....my closet is going to explode...lol.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Twoboyz said:


> Hi! Welcome to the fun and highly addictive world of Dooney. I think PcanTannedBty said it pretty well. Really, really pretty. I love the brown wallet to match the Whipstitching on the bag. You can tell you are not new to bags because you got a fun color for your first Dooney. Enjoy her!



Thank you for the warm welcome. 
Sorry I'm spamming the board, lol.


----------



## lovethatduck

Baby pink is an amazing color!


----------



## Nebo

We "spam" all the boards, unless it says no comments, hehehe. 

Thank you for the info! It does help. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I may have to re home my pink stanwich so I can get that beauty lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

UPS just left a treasure.        Tessuta large zip-around wallet in coffee.   LOVE!!!   It's actually two shades of brown so it will go with a lot of my bags.   







With t'moro Giovanna...






With chestnut Montecatini hobo...






Absolute PERFECTION!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just left a treasure.        Tessuta large zip-around wallet in coffee.   LOVE!!!   It's actually two shades of brown so it will go with a lot of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro Giovanna...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With chestnut Montecatini hobo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute PERFECTION!!



Gorgeous! Does it have the plastic lining? (Someone posted it did) I was looking to get the marine blue


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Gorgeous! Does it have the plastic lining? (Someone posted it did) I was looking to get the marine blue



Thanks, GG.  No, it does not have plastic lining.  The card slots are t'moro leather and the lining (cellphone pocket and coin pocket) are done in the substantial red fabric that Dooney uses in a lot of their wallets.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, GG.  No, it does not have plastic lining.  The card slots are t'moro leather and the lining (cellphone pocket and coin pocket) are done in the substantial red fabric that Dooney uses in a lot of their wallets.



Yay!! Thank you  now I can get the marine Woot woot!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay!! Thank you  now I can get the marine Woot woot!



I hope it looks perfect with your new bag!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just left a treasure.        Tessuta large zip-around wallet in coffee.   LOVE!!!   It's actually two shades of brown so it will go with a lot of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro Giovanna...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With chestnut Montecatini hobo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute PERFECTION!!




Oh my!!! That is such a gorgeous piece!! The color is stunning and you are right, it can go with so many bags. Enjoy her Miss lady! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Me too!  and if you ever feel the need to part with Giovanna... I'm your girl  lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my!!! That is such a gorgeous piece!! The color is stunning and you are right, it can go with so many bags. Enjoy her Miss lady! &#128515;&#128515;



Thanks, sweetie!   I can't believe I'm so thrilled with a wallet!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me too!  and if you ever feel the need to part with Giovanna... I'm your girl  lol



Isn't she just fabulous???   I love her, but I will make note of your kind offer.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just left a treasure.        Tessuta large zip-around wallet in coffee.   LOVE!!!   It's actually two shades of brown so it will go with a lot of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro Giovanna...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With chestnut Montecatini hobo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute PERFECTION!!




It's beautiful! I love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful! I love it.



Thank ya, TB!!   Me, too!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Isn't she just fabulous???   I love her, but I will make note of your kind offer.



She is fabulous! And if my kids were older I would have her lol


----------



## lovethatduck

My USPS mailman just handed me my "new" tan ostrich embossed  drawstring, with silver hardware.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> My USPS mailman just handed me my "new" tan ostrich embossed  drawstring, with silver hardware.




Ooohhh, I like it!  I like the logo on this one.


----------



## lovethatduck

The chocolate Giovanna and Tessuta wallet pairing is impeccably beautiful. 

 (I would love to get a Giovanna, but it's looks so upscale and haute for my casual living.)


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> My USPS mailman just handed me my "new" tan ostrich embossed  drawstring, with silver hardware.




I have this exact bag but my logo is a square silver plate. I haven't carried her in awhile. It was one of my favorite bags. 

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> My USPS mailman just handed me my "new" tan ostrich embossed  drawstring, with silver hardware.



Love that tan ostrich!   Congrats!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> My USPS mailman just handed me my "new" tan ostrich embossed  drawstring, with silver hardware.



I think I used to have that one! Nice find!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> The chocolate Giovanna and Tessuta wallet pairing is impeccably beautiful.
> 
> (I would love to get a Giovanna, but it's looks so upscale and haute for my casual living.)



Thank you.  That's incredibly sweet, but there is nothing "upscale and haute" about me.  LOL!!!


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> I have this exact bag but my logo is a square silver plate. I haven't carried her in awhile. It was one of my favorite bags.
> 
> Congrats on your new baby!



PTB, yet again, you inspired and enabled this bag acquisition.  &#128519;

Yes, I saw this bag, your bag, on your collection video (about 11 minutes in) early July, and loved it. I had not seen one and was waiting (hoping)to see one in the outlet. I have the satchel which I bought spring last year. It's so pretty I just love looking at it sitting on my dresser.

I'm thrilled to have this drawstring! 

I continue to rewatch your D&B videos, and always anticipate new ones. Of course, I'm subscribed.&#128522;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> PTB, yet again, you inspired and enabled this bag acquisition.  &#128519;
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw this bag, your bag, on your collection video (about 11 minutes in) early July, and loved it. I had not seen one and was waiting (hoping)to see one in the outlet. I have the satchel which I bought spring last year. It's so pretty I just love looking at it sitting on my dresser.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thrilled to have this drawstring!
> 
> 
> 
> I continue to rewatch your D&B videos, and always anticipate new ones. Of course, I'm subscribed.&#128522;




Yay... I inspired another one!!! Lol.. It's such a comfortable and different bag. I the satchel is nice too. I'm so glad you enjoy my videos. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

Mod shots???? &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Esquared72

Sharing my brand spanking new Toledo Large Winged Shopper in Chestnut. Saw this the other day and couldn't get it out of my head. Went to try it on today and had to bring it home. I am in love!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

eehlers said:


> Sharing my brand spanking new Toledo Large Winged Shopper in Chestnut. Saw this the other day and couldn't get it out of my head. Went to try it on today and had to bring it home. I am in love!!!



You know you must have the ones that haunt you until you get them lol she's beautiful... such a scrumptious color! Enjoy her!


----------



## Twoboyz

eehlers said:


> Sharing my brand spanking new Toledo Large Winged Shopper in Chestnut. Saw this the other day and couldn't get it out of my head. Went to try it on today and had to bring it home. I am in love!!!




It's gorgeous! Chestnut is one of my favorite colors in the Toledo leather. Congrats!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just left a treasure.        Tessuta large zip-around wallet in coffee.   LOVE!!!   It's actually two shades of brown so it will go with a lot of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro Giovanna...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With chestnut Montecatini hobo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute PERFECTION!!




The look beautiful together - Such perfect pieces of art. LOVE


----------



## hopi

eehlers said:


> Sharing my brand spanking new Toledo Large Winged Shopper in Chestnut. Saw this the other day and couldn't get it out of my head. Went to try it on today and had to bring it home. *I am in love!*!!



I can see why - she's a stunner - How rich is that chestnut beautiful picture!!


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> Me too!  and if you ever feel the need to part with Giovanna... I'm your girl  lol



Excuse me .........
There's a line


----------



## Gilmoregirl

hopi said:


> Excuse me .........
> There's a line



Ahahahaha then I call NEXT!


----------



## hopi

Gilmoregirl said:


> Ahahahaha then I call NEXT!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just left a treasure.        Tessuta large zip-around wallet in coffee.   LOVE!!!   It's actually two shades of brown so it will go with a lot of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro Giovanna...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With chestnut Montecatini hobo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute PERFECTION!!



Pretty!


----------



## Esquared72

Gilmoregirl said:


> You know you must have the ones that haunt you until you get them lol she's beautiful... such a scrumptious color! Enjoy her!







Twoboyz said:


> It's gorgeous! Chestnut is one of my favorite colors in the Toledo leather. Congrats!







hopi said:


> I can see why - she's a stunner - How rich is that chestnut beautiful picture!!




Thanks so much! I just keep staring and sighing.


----------



## Pixie RN

Sarah,
Your Woven Tessuta wallet is beautiful. It really goes well with the bags you chose. I was thinking the Caramel might go well with the natural Florentines. You did GOOD girl, as always! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> The look beautiful together - Such perfect pieces of art. LOVE


  :kiss:  




gatorgirl07 said:


> Pretty!


  Thanks, GG.  




Pixie RN said:


> Sarah,
> Your Woven Tessuta wallet is beautiful. It really goes well with the bags you chose. I was thinking the Caramel might go well with the natural Florentines. You did GOOD girl, as always! Enjoy!


  Thanks, Pix!     I keep saying I am going to STOP buying wallets, but I'm such a pushover.     I think the caramel is gorgeous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> Excuse me .........
> There's a line





Gilmoregirl said:


> Ahahahaha then I call NEXT!



Y'all so craaaaaaaaaaaaaazy.   :giggles:


----------



## MiaBorsa

eehlers said:


> Sharing my brand spanking new Toledo Large Winged Shopper in Chestnut. Saw this the other day and couldn't get it out of my head. Went to try it on today and had to bring it home. I am in love!!!



Love chestnut!   Congrats.


----------



## Weekend shopper

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just left a treasure.        Tessuta large zip-around wallet in coffee.   LOVE!!!   It's actually two shades of brown so it will go with a lot of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With t'moro Giovanna...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With chestnut Montecatini hobo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute PERFECTION!!



Congrats on your beautiful wallet


----------



## PcanTannedBty

eehlers said:


> Sharing my brand spanking new Toledo Large Winged Shopper in Chestnut. Saw this the other day and couldn't get it out of my head. Went to try it on today and had to bring it home. I am in love!!!




Oooh she's gorgeous!!! Chestnut is so pretty in the Toledo. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## Pixie RN

lovethatduck said:


> My USPS mailman just handed me my "new" tan ostrich embossed  drawstring, with silver hardware.



Love this. Ostrich is so pretty. Such a pretty tan!


----------



## Pixie RN

eehlers said:


> Sharing my brand spanking new Toledo Large Winged Shopper in Chestnut. Saw this the other day and couldn't get it out of my head. Went to try it on today and had to bring it home. I am in love!!!



I can understand why you couldn't get this bag "out of your head," it's so pretty. Chestnut and British Tan, Dooney does them well. Know you will enjoy her.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats on your beautiful wallet



Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh she's gorgeous!!! Chestnut is so pretty in the Toledo. Enjoy your new baby.







Pixie RN said:


> I can understand why you couldn't get this bag "out of your head," it's so pretty. Chestnut and British Tan, Dooney does them well. Know you will enjoy her.







MiaBorsa said:


> Love chestnut!   Congrats.




Thanks so much! I took her out to run errands this morning and she's so functional and easy to carry. Perfect.


----------



## lovethatduck

Pixie RN said:


> Love this. Ostrich is so pretty. Such a pretty tan!



Thank you! 

Here she is with a small barrel bag that I always travel with. So prim and proper yet practical for running out the door errands. She's keeping a necklace and a watch safe for me when I take them off at night.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with a small barrel bag that I always travel with. So prim and proper yet practical for running out the door errands. She's keeping a necklace and a watch safe for me when I take them off at night.




Very cute together.


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here she is with a small barrel bag that I always travel with. So prim and proper yet practical for running out the door errands. She's keeping a necklace and a watch safe for me when I take them off at night.



Awesome pair.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Sharing my brand spanking new Toledo Large Winged Shopper in Chestnut. Saw this the other day and couldn't get it out of my head. Went to try it on today and had to bring it home. I am in love!!!


Gorgeous bag!!  Enjoy!


----------



## cheidel

lovethatduck said:


> My USPS mailman just handed me my "new" tan ostrich embossed  drawstring, with silver hardware.


Lovely, enjoy!!!


----------



## Rockst@r

cheidel said:


> one of my favorite and largest dooney's......the large giraffe sac!!!  She is happy to be out after several months in hibernation....lol





love this!


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> With all of your trips to the outlets ladies (you know who you are) lol. I couldn't stay away. I just had to go. There wasn't much in the way if clearance florentine.  They did have a nice selection of bone flos, but these are the ones that jumped into my bag! I have been wanting the sig bag for awhile, but I never even gave the white logo lock shopper a second look until I saw it in this white and tried it on. It's the perfect small tote. It came with accessories too, a credit card wallet and a key fob. It satisfies my need for a white bag in my collection.  Now I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 2713762
> 
> View attachment 2713764
> 
> View attachment 2713765




I originally got the satchel, but I ended up going back to get the hobo as well. I also added the little card case/coin purse which is just too cute. I was able to fit everything I'm it to use it as my wallet. This is the East West Collins Hobo in 1975 Sig Tmorro Buscuit. It carries very nicely, much like the Kingston but not as big.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I originally got the satchel, but I ended up going back to get the hobo as well. I also added the little card case/coin purse which is just too cute. I was able to fit everything I'm it to use it as my wallet. This is the East West Collins Hobo in 1975 Sig Tmorro Buscuit. It carries very nicely, much like the Kingston but not as big.
> View attachment 2726898



Such a nice set! I've been looking at the mutli version of this too. It has the outside zip doesn't it?


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Such a nice set! I've been looking at the mutli version of this too. It has the outside zip doesn't it?




Thanks GG!  Yes there is an outside zip pocket on the back and the front has an outside slip pocket with a snap. It's almost the whole width of the bag. It's very functional. love  
That multi is cute.


----------



## Nebo

I love the shape of this bag, TB! And the little extras are too cute.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I originally got the satchel, but I ended up going back to get the hobo as well. I also added the little card case/coin purse which is just too cute. I was able to fit everything I'm it to use it as my wallet. This is the East West Collins Hobo in 1975 Sig Tmorro Buscuit. It carries very nicely, much like the Kingston but not as big.
> View attachment 2726898



So pretty, TB!   I love the Collins and your accessories just make it.     I used to have the regular satchel in the biscuit, but I gave it to my sis and now I want it back, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love the shape of this bag, TB! And the little extras are too cute.




Thanks Nebo!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty, TB!   I love the Collins and your accessories just make it.     I used to have the regular satchel in the biscuit, but I gave it to my sis and now I want it back, lol.




Thanks Sarah. I love the colors, probably because it's LV reminiscent and I can't afford LV!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah. I love the colors, probably because it's LV reminiscent and I can't afford LV!



I love the colors, too!   But I'm not an LV fan, lol.    Your bag is gorgeous and I love those accessory pieces.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I love the colors, too!   But I'm not an LV fan, lol.    Your bag is gorgeous and I love those accessory pieces.




I never was an LV fan until YouTube came along and I wanted to join the club. I love how the colors look on. Thanks GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I originally got the satchel, but I ended up going back to get the hobo as well. I also added the little card case/coin purse which is just too cute. I was able to fit everything I'm it to use it as my wallet. This is the East West Collins Hobo in 1975 Sig Tmorro Buscuit. It carries very nicely, much like the Kingston but not as big.
> View attachment 2726898




TB, you're a sneaky little something. Just when I think you're done... BAM... You come out with something. I love those pieces!! You are on a TMoro/Biscuit roll now. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I originally got the satchel, but I ended up going back to get the hobo as well. I also added the little card case/coin purse which is just too cute. I was able to fit everything I'm it to use it as my wallet. This is the East West Collins Hobo in 1975 Sig Tmorro Buscuit. It carries very nicely, much like the Kingston but not as big.
> View attachment 2726898





Love your Collins TB!
I have it in the same color but with the dark trim. I also have her in red and in cobalt. All  in the 1975 sig. 


I was going to order the same as yours but since I already have it with the dark trim, went with the N/S zipper sac in brown with bisquit trim. Twins on the wallet!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB, you're a sneaky little something. Just when I think you're done... BAM... You come out with something. I love those pieces!! You are on a TMoro/Biscuit roll now. &#128515;&#128515;




I know I'm really bad. I'm going to the outlet again tomorrow morning.  I want one of those plastic cosmetic bags like your clear one. I want the smaller one.  Who knows what else will jump in my hands. After all an additional 20% off Florentine doesn't come around that often.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Love your Collins TB!
> I have it in the same color but with the dark trim. I also have her in red and in cobalt. All  in the 1975 sig.
> 
> 
> I was going to order the same as yours but since I already have it with the dark trim, went with the N/S zipper sac in brown with bisquit trim. Twins on the wallet!




Thanks GF! I was torn between the Biscuit and the dark trim, but went for the contrast. The you tube Dooneynistas got me started on this pattern (that includes PcanTannedBty...thank you!), and now I feel like I'm collecting them. I'm a hobo girl (that didn't sound good did it?), but I still love me a nice satchel to be all lady like. So in true Twoboys fashion, I had to get both!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I originally got the satchel, but I ended up going back to get the hobo as well. I also added the little card case/coin purse which is just too cute. I was able to fit everything I'm it to use it as my wallet. This is the East West Collins Hobo in 1975 Sig Tmorro Buscuit. It carries very nicely, much like the Kingston but not as big.
> View attachment 2726898



I absolutely love your set. I was wanting the vanessa in this same pattern but I think I have bought too many bags this year the way it is. Would love to have it though.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I absolutely love your set. I was wanting the vanessa in this same pattern but I think I have bought too many bags this year the way it is. Would love to have it though.




Thanks Springer!


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here she is with a small barrel bag that I always travel with. So prim and proper yet practical for running out the door errands. She's keeping a necklace and a watch safe for me when I take them off at night.



Great set - love when 2 bags can be carried together.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I originally got the satchel, but I ended up going back to get the hobo as well. I also added the little card case/coin purse which is just too cute. I was able to fit everything I'm it to use it as my wallet. This is the East West Collins Hobo in 1975 Sig Tmorro Buscuit. It carries very nicely, much like the Kingston but not as big.
> View attachment 2726898



Twoboyz love your new set- so nice looking ,
 Sig 75 in the biscuit - brown is my fav pattern & coloring ever by Dooney.
I would love a Vanessa & Collins also but trying to behave


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Twoboyz love your new set- so nice looking ,
> Sig 75 in the biscuit - brown is my fav pattern & coloring ever by Dooney.
> I would love a Vanessa & Collins also but trying to behave




Thanks Hopi!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> With all of your trips to the outlets ladies (you know who you are) lol. I couldn't stay away. I just had to go. There wasn't much in the way if clearance florentine.  They did have a nice selection of bone flos, but these are the ones that jumped into my bag! I have been wanting the sig bag for awhile, but I never even gave the white logo lock shopper a second look until I saw it in this white and tried it on. It's the perfect small tote. It came with accessories too, a credit card wallet and a key fob. It satisfies my need for a white bag in my collection.  Now I have to stop!
> 
> View attachment 2713762
> 
> View attachment 2713764
> 
> View attachment 2713765


This is the satchel I'm considering and your pics look so much nicer than the stock ones.  Just to make sure, you have the 1975 DB Satchel like in this link, right?

http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4987/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail#.U_jdfWOK2Fg

Also, is that the Vachetta leather that darkens over time?  I think I've convinced myself to get the Dillen 2 Cranberry double pocket for now, and then go for this signature satchel.  I love them both, but the $99.99 for the Dillen is a great deal for now.


----------



## hopi

CatePNW said:


> This is the satchel I'm considering and your pics look so much nicer than the stock ones.  Just to make sure, you have the 1975 DB Satchel like in this link, right?
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4987/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail#.U_jdfWOK2Fg
> 
> Also, is that the Vachetta leather that darkens over time?  I think I've convinced myself to get the Dillen 2 Cranberry double pocket for now, and then go for this signature satchel.  I love them both, but the *$99.99 for the Dillen is a great deal for now.*




You don't have a choice ,they are giving it away 
Congrats on your pick, it is such a well made bag it will last forever. 
I have one and remember at one point Sarah had 3 - that's saying alot about the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> This is the satchel I'm considering and your pics look so much nicer than the stock ones.  Just to make sure, you have the 1975 DB Satchel like in this link, right?
> 
> http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-4987/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail#.U_jdfWOK2Fg
> 
> Also, is that the Vachetta leather that darkens over time?  I think I've convinced myself to get the Dillen 2 Cranberry double pocket for now, and then go for this signature satchel.  I love them both, but the $99.99 for the Dillen is a great deal for now.




Yes that's the bag I have. It is so much nicer In person. I carried her to the mall today and she was so comfortable, nice and light and I have her loaded up! It is vachetta leather and I'm not sure how much this one will darken, because it's already dyed. It's not the naked one like on the white version of this bag. It doesn't feel coated though so I think it will get water spots and stains. I imagine it might darken a little since it doesn't feel coated. 

I really like the Dillen double pocket satchel too. You can't beat that price. 
Let us know what you get.


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> I originally got the satchel, but I ended up going back to get the hobo as well. I also added the little card case/coin purse which is just too cute. I was able to fit everything I'm it to use it as my wallet. This is the East West Collins Hobo in 1975 Sig Tmorro Buscuit. It carries very nicely, much like the Kingston but not as big.
> View attachment 2726898


Gorgeous, such a lovely ensemble, and that coin purse is just too cute!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, such a lovely ensemble, and that coin purse is just too cute!!!




Thanks Cheidel!  I love that cute little coin purse.


----------



## CatePNW

hopi said:


> You don't have a choice ,they are giving it away
> Congrats on your pick, it is such a well made bag it will last forever.
> I have one and remember at one point Sarah had 3 - that's saying alot about the bag.


I just ordered my first Dooney!  I think it's a great pick to start with and I have nothing in red tones so will be excited to have this for fall.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> Yes that's the bag I have. It is so much nicer In person. I carried her to the mall today and she was so comfortable, nice and light and I have her loaded up! It is vachetta leather and I'm not sure how much this one will darken, because it's already dyed. It's not the naked one like on the white version of this bag. It doesn't feel coated though so I think it will get water spots and stains. I imagine it might darken a little since it doesn't feel coated.
> 
> I really like the Dillen double pocket satchel too. You can't beat that price.
> Let us know what you get.


Good to know that's the same bag.  It looks SO much nicer in your photos, the color is so pretty!  That stock photo is pretty terrible!  I will keep that one in mind as I being to follow the sales now and see what else I end up with.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Good to know that's the same bag.  It looks SO much nicer in your photos, the color is so pretty!  That stock photo is pretty terrible!  I will keep that one in mind as I being to follow the sales now and see what else I end up with.



Thanks Cate!  Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> I just ordered my first Dooney!  I think it's a great pick to start with and I have nothing in red tones so will be excited to have this for fall.
> View attachment 2728596



Congrats!  It's a really nice bag.  I have wanted one of these for awhile, but there are so many bags on my wish list, it just got buried.


----------



## hopi

CatePNW said:


> I just ordered my first Dooney!  I think it's a great pick to start with and I have nothing in red tones so will be excited to have this for fall.
> View attachment 2728596



Can't wait to see your pics - don't know if you have ever seen the cranberry IRL -   it's a perfect color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> I just ordered my first Dooney!  I think it's a great pick to start with and I have nothing in red tones so will be excited to have this for fall.
> View attachment 2728596



   Great color for fall!   I can't wait to see it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

TwoBoyz... I was hesitant about the the 1975 TMoro/Biscuit Leisure Tote or Tassel Tote because I thought I had one but after digging this out, I was surprised to see it trimmed in black not biscuit and it's practically brand new. This now gives me more reason to get the Vanessa, Leisure or Tassel Tote, so I can have something in biscuit. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

I'm going through some boxes and feel like I'm on a free shopping spree. I'm lovin it. I'm coming across bags I forgot I had.


----------



## Nebo

Pcan, thats and awesome feeling! Pretty shopper.


----------



## lovethatduck

Ladies,

Can someone direct me to the Ivy Florentine satchel? There must be one here.  Thanks.


----------



## CatePNW

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... I was hesitant about the the 1975 TMoro/Biscuit Leisure Tote or Tassel Tote because I thought I had one but after digging this out, I was surprised to see it trimmed in black not biscuit and it's practically brand new. This now gives me more reason to get the Vanessa, Leisure or Tassel Tote, so I can have something in biscuit. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> I'm going through some boxes and feel like I'm on a free shopping spree. I'm lovin it. I'm coming across bags I forgot I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731572


That is so pretty, I love the black leather contrast on there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... I was hesitant about the the 1975 TMoro/Biscuit Leisure Tote or Tassel Tote because I thought I had one but after digging this out, I was surprised to see it trimmed in black not biscuit and it's practically brand new. This now gives me more reason to get the Vanessa, Leisure or Tassel Tote, so I can have something in biscuit. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> I'm going through some boxes and feel like I'm on a free shopping spree. I'm lovin it. I'm coming across bags I forgot I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731572



Girl, you are finding all kinds of goodies!!   Gorgeous tote!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you are finding all kinds of goodies!!   Gorgeous tote!




Yes I am!!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

lovethatduck said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone direct me to the Ivy Florentine satchel? There must be one here.  Thanks.




I had to dig her out the closet (while my husband was here), but anything for a fellow Dooneynista...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagJunkey1000 said:


> I had to dig her out the closet (while my husband was here), but anything for a fellow Dooneynista...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731758
> View attachment 2731759




Oh la la... Ok, now I really want the large Ivy!!! Grrrr...


----------



## lovethatduck

BagJunkey1000 said:


> I had to dig her out the closet (while my husband was here), but anything for a fellow Dooneynista...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731758
> View attachment 2731759



&#128516; Thank you!

Watch out for that tub of water! 

&#128514; I'm at the store parking lot, picked up veggies for dinner, and I had to haul all traces of the new Salmon upstairs to my bedroom.  The Salmon and the Ocean Blue, which is still partially wrapped, are--literally snuggled under the covers, with the top sheet between them to be sure they don't rub too close together.&#128523; That Salmon is a dirt magnet. I could swear it sprouted dirt just with me eyeballing it so hard.  

Just in case first son comes home early from work.  I've left incriminating evidence (shipping box atop  blue recycling can)  lying around before, and got the much dreaded evil side eye. &#128541;


----------



## CatePNW

lovethatduck said:


> &#128516; Thank you!
> 
> 
> Just in case first son comes home early from work.  I've left incriminating evidence (shipping box atop  blue recycling can)  lying around before, and got the much dreaded evil side eye. &#128541;


And my son just walked by and rolled his eyes as he saw me looking at purses here!


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> &#128516; Thank you!
> 
> Watch out for that tub of water!
> 
> &#128514; I'm at the store parking lot, picked up veggies for dinner, and I had to haul all traces of the new Salmon upstairs to my bedroom.  The Salmon and the Ocean Blue, which is still partially wrapped, are--literally snuggled under the covers, with the top sheet between them to be sure they don't rub too close together.&#128523; That Salmon is a dirt magnet. I could swear it sprouted dirt just with me eyeballing it so hard.
> 
> Just in case first son comes home early from work.  I've left incriminating evidence (shipping box atop  blue recycling can)  lying around before, and got the much dreaded evil side eye. &#128541;




Awww, sorry to hear the salmon is attracting dirt like that. What type of leather did you get? There was couple of salmons and i cant remember did you do a reveal.

Cate, welcome! My Husband is mostly fine with my obsession. He will tell me that Im obsessed with Dooney and I dont correct him,lol.

But, he doesnt complain, thank God. And even if he hints a complaint I pull out the " dont be like those husbands" card. Works like a charm.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> Awww, sorry to hear the salmon is attracting dirt like that. What type of leather did you get? There was couple of salmons and i cant remember did you do a reveal.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

It's in the "Stalking ..." thread, the salmon is silky smooth. 

It might have been me, although I'd just washed my hands. Easily came out just with very, very light circular strokes using my fore and middle fingers.

It may be the floor model since shipped from the outlet; that's because I asked the SA specifically for the smooth and, of course, there's no telling what ships from the warehouse.

She' not perfect, but she's purrrty, and already has that sexy satchel slouch.&#128535;


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... I was hesitant about the the 1975 TMoro/Biscuit Leisure Tote or Tassel Tote because I thought I had one but after digging this out, I was surprised to see it trimmed in black not biscuit and it's practically brand new. This now gives me more reason to get the Vanessa, Leisure or Tassel Tote, so I can have something in biscuit. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> 
> I'm going through some boxes and feel like I'm on a free shopping spree. I'm lovin it. I'm coming across bags I forgot I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731572




That's so fun! I'm glad you will be able to get the Biscuit now since I know you love the Vanessa. Your tote bag with the dark trim is pretty. I wish my closets were deep enough to find things I forgot I had. Lol.  Happy shopping!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone direct me to the Ivy Florentine satchel? There must be one here.  Thanks.




Here's my small ivy.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> &#128516; Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for that tub of water!
> 
> 
> 
> &#128514; I'm at the store parking lot, picked up veggies for dinner, and I had to haul all traces of the new Salmon upstairs to my bedroom.  The Salmon and the Ocean Blue, which is still partially wrapped, are--literally snuggled under the covers, with the top sheet between them to be sure they don't rub too close together.&#128523; That Salmon is a dirt magnet. I could swear it sprouted dirt just with me eyeballing it so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case first son comes home early from work.  I've left incriminating evidence (shipping box atop  blue recycling can)  lying around before, and got the much dreaded evil side eye. &#128541;




These smuggling stories are so funny. There should be a thread dedicated to these tales. Lol


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Here's my small ivy.
> View attachment 2732040



Ivy league


----------



## BagJunkey1000

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh la la... Ok, now I really want the large Ivy!!! Grrrr...




PcanTann Go for it!  Why stop now...lol.  It will only be fair because you have me stalking the Salmon and Ocean.  Only if I can get your Ocean color.  Just got off the phone with Starr in Rehoboth, she said to let you know that your video inspired her to cut her hair.  She said her husband is not liking it, but she loves it!  So make sure you call her so she will know I passed the msg


----------



## BagJunkey1000

lovethatduck said:


> &#128516; Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for that tub of water!
> 
> 
> 
> &#128514; I'm at the store parking lot, picked up veggies for dinner, and I had to haul all traces of the new Salmon upstairs to my bedroom.  The Salmon and the Ocean Blue, which is still partially wrapped, are--literally snuggled under the covers, with the top sheet between them to be sure they don't rub too close together.&#128523; That Salmon is a dirt magnet. I could swear it sprouted dirt just with me eyeballing it so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case first son comes home early from work.  I've left incriminating evidence (shipping box atop  blue recycling can)  lying around before, and got the much dreaded evil side eye. &#128541;




lovethatduck,  NP....I have had my laugh for the day!  Husband doesn't mind my bag buying....it's just that this is becoming a true addiction. Please post your Ocean, planning to order the Ocean  Clayton and Salmon Satchel when I get home.  Left my "for emergency's only" card at home.  Never been a crack addict, gambler or  had any other addiction, but I guess this is what it feels like!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Ivy league




Thanks Hopi


----------



## Vicmarie

BagJunkey1000 said:


> lovethatduck,  NP....I have had my laugh for the day!  Husband doesn't mind my bag buying....it's just that this is becoming a true addiction. Please post your Ocean, planning to order the Ocean  Clayton and Salmon Satchel when I get home.  Left my "for emergency's only" card at home.  Never been a crack addict, gambler or  had any other addiction, but I guess this is what it feels like!!!




I'm with you...I wake up and check the forum before I even check my Facebook or email ... I spend my kids nap time hours searching for a bag...mod shots ...it's getting pretty bad. I know I'm doing bad though because I am a stay at home mother. My son has autism so I stay home to take him to his therapies and take care of my two year old. I use my chevron dooney Monday through Friday and I use my other purses during the weekend , so it's normal for my purses to stay in dust bags for a couple months . I've only used my salmon about twice and I got it in early July .... But I can't stop searching for more !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagJunkey1000 said:


> PcanTann Go for it!  Why stop now...lol.  It will only be fair because you have me stalking the Salmon and Ocean.  Only if I can get your Ocean color.  Just got off the phone with Starr in Rehoboth, she said to let you know that your video inspired her to cut her hair.  She said her husband is not liking it, but she loves it!  So make sure you call her so she will know I passed the msg




Lol... Oh wow!! That's crazy that you would hook up with someone from the outlet that watches my vids. 

Eeek!!! Her husband doesn't like it. &#128563;&#128563;. I will be sure to call her today. Do u have the number off hand? I don't even know where that outlet it. 

I think I will go for it. I just hate that I can't see it first. I really want a smooth one in that color but the deal makes it all worth it especially since I have bags in both textures and cool with them all. You should definitely get the Salmon if no other. It's such a beautiful color. I can't wait to rock her on through the Fall/Winter. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> TwoBoyz... I was hesitant about the the 1975 TMoro/Biscuit Leisure Tote or Tassel Tote because I thought I had one but after digging this out, I was surprised to see it trimmed in black not biscuit and it's practically brand new. This now gives me more reason to get the Vanessa, Leisure or Tassel Tote, so I can have something in biscuit. &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
> 
> I'm going through some boxes and feel like I'm on a free shopping spree. I'm lovin it. I'm coming across bags I forgot I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2731572


 
I love it too. I really want something in the 1975 pattern...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> I love it too. I really want something in the 1975 pattern...




It's such a clean pattern. Get you one girly! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## BagJunkey1000

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Oh wow!! That's crazy that you would hook up with someone from the outlet that watches my vids.
> 
> Eeek!!! Her husband doesn't like it. &#128563;&#128563;. I will be sure to call her today. Do u have the number off hand? I don't even know where that outlet it.
> 
> I think I will go for it. I just hate that I can't see it first. I really want a smooth one in that color but the deal makes it all worth it especially since I have bags in both textures and cool with them all. You should definitely get the Salmon if no other. It's such a beautiful color. I can't wait to rock her on through the Fall/Winter. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




The # is (302) 645-8830 and her name is Starr.  It's in DE.? See I always tell my girls to always be at your best, cause you never know who is watching

The "deals" are what is keeping me in trouble...i love the brighter bags...they make me "happy" (which is what my youngest days about cheese...lol)


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Vicmarie said:


> I'm with you...I wake up and check the forum before I even check my Facebook or email ... I spend my kids nap time hours searching for a bag...mod shots ...it's getting pretty bad. I know I'm doing bad though because I am a stay at home mother. My son has autism so I stay home to take him to his therapies and take care of my two year old. I use my chevron dooney Monday through Friday and I use my other purses during the weekend , so it's normal for my purses to stay in dust bags for a couple months . I've only used my salmon about twice and I got it in early July .... But I can't stop searching for more !




Glad to know that I am not alone....we "deserve" every Dooney purchased...Being a mother is the hardest, yet most rewarding job there is....with that being said....time for an outlet call.


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Glad to know that I am not alone....we "deserve" every Dooney purchased...Being a mother is the hardest, yet most rewarding job there is....with that being said....time for an outlet call.




Outlet visits are my escape! Love my early morning drives down the highway to my favorite place. Now if they only served Margaritas there...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Outlet visits are my escape! Love my early morning drives down the highway to my favorite place. Now if they only served Margaritas there...




Lol... I agree! We need to suggest that. Or at least a continental breakfast. &#128515;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagJunkey1000 said:


> The # is (302) 645-8830 and her name is Starr.  It's in DE.? See I always tell my girls to always be at your best, cause you never know who is watching
> 
> The "deals" are what is keeping me in trouble...i love the brighter bags...they make me "happy" (which is what my youngest days about cheese...lol)




I just called Starr!!! She is so funny. She lol when I told her you mentioned it on the forum. 

I'm so sad that she told me the large Ivy is sold out!!! I was going to order with her today. &#128533;&#128533;. I know I should have gotten it a couple weeks ago. Grrr...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just called Starr!!! She is so funny. She lol when I told her you mentioned it on the forum.
> 
> I'm so sad that she told me the large Ivy is sold out!!! I was going to order with her today. &#128533;&#128533;. I know I should have gotten it a couple weeks ago. Grrr...




I'm sorry


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry




I know right? I wonder if that means they aren't making them anymore. Are they gone forever??


----------



## Vicmarie

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Glad to know that I am not alone....we "deserve" every Dooney purchased...Being a mother is the hardest, yet most rewarding job there is....with that being said....time for an outlet call.




You hit the nail on the head ! What did you order ? I'm trying to budget right now but it's so hard knowing violet is in the sale list !

I wonder if they are having Labor Day weekend sales ?

If they took paypal over the phone I'd make a call this instant !


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just called Starr!!! She is so funny. She lol when I told her you mentioned it on the forum.
> 
> I'm so sad that she told me the large Ivy is sold out!!! I was going to order with her today. &#128533;&#128533;. I know I should have gotten it a couple weeks ago. Grrr...



Hmmm ... call Tulalip, WA. my conversation yesterday indicated Ivys in the warehouse.  Give them a ring, Sawyer has your Ivy. I made sure, if you call.


----------



## Vicmarie

Does anyone know if they have smiths at the outlets ? If so, are they able to ship them ??


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Does anyone know if they have smiths at the outlets ? If so, are they able to ship them ??



I think Smith is available for shipping. Colors on sale go as for other flos.

Sorry you missed the ivy in reg.flo.


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> I think Smith is available for shipping. Colors on sale go as for other flos.
> 
> Sorry you missed the ivy in reg.flo.



So far as I know, Tulalip has Ivys in the warehouse.


----------



## Springer

Forgive the off topic, does anyone know how to delete private messages? I can't send or recieve any until I delete some but I can't find where


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I know right? I wonder if that means they aren't making them anymore. Are they gone forever??




I'm not sure . That would be sad.


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Forgive the off topic, does anyone know how to delete private messages? I can't send or recieve any until I delete some but I can't find where




I'm on my iPad , but when you get to the messages swipe left and it should bring up a trash can you can click on ....not sure how it is on a computer though


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> I think Smith is available for shipping. Colors on sale go as for other flos.
> 
> Sorry you missed the ivy in reg.flo.




Thanks !


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not sure . That would be sad.



Anastasia told me that with some colors, for example lavender. They are out of all stocks, and when and if it comes again it might be under a different name, style of bag etc.

I think we are seeing that now with the gray.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> Hmmm ... call Tulalip, WA. my conversation yesterday indicated Ivys in the warehouse.  Give them a ring, Sawyer has your Ivy. I made sure, if you call.




Oooo... I just got the message. Not sure they are still open but I'll try. Not sure why she told me they were ALL gone. Humm.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lovethatduck said:


> So far as I know, Tulalip has Ivys in the warehouse.




I'm calling first thing in the morn. Thanks girly!


----------



## lovethatduck

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooo... I just got the message. Not sure they are still open but I'll try. Not sure why she told me they were ALL gone. Humm.



WA is open until 9:00 PM PT.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Forgive the off topic, does anyone know how to delete private messages? I can't send or recieve any until I delete some but I can't find where




If on iphone ... Swipe to the left and you will see the trash can. 

I'm not sure if it's like that on other phones.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> If on iphone ... Swipe to the left and you will see the trash can.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's like that on other phones.



Thank you. Was conversing then all the sudden it said my limit was full. Fixed now. Appreciate it.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm calling first thing in the morn. Thanks girly!




Fingers crossed!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Vicmarie said:


> You hit the nail on the head ! What did you order ? I'm trying to budget right now but it's so hard knowing violet is in the sale list !
> 
> I wonder if they are having Labor Day weekend sales ?
> 
> If they took paypal over the phone I'd make a call this instant !




Had to go to curriculum night, plan to order tomorrow.....the Salmon Satchel. (Thanks to you and Pcan), also want an Ocean Clayton, especially since they are $149.80.  Good Luck with the Smith bag, I think Violet is my favorite "pop of color"....for now....lol


----------



## tlo

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Had to go to curriculum night, plan to order tomorrow.....the Salmon Satchel. (Thanks to you and Pcan), also want an Ocean Clayton, especially since they are $149.80.  Good Luck with the Smith bag, I think Violet is my favorite "pop of color"....for now....lol



The sale is amazing!!  That's were I got my Ocean Blue Clayton that I posted.  It is more beautiful in person


----------



## BagJunkey1000

tlo said:


> The sale is amazing!!  That's were I got my Ocean Blue Clayton that I posted.  It is more beautiful in person




I was late to the party, just saw your trio....absolutely beautiful!!!  You just helped me seal my fate.... Lol


----------



## Vicmarie

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Had to go to curriculum night, plan to order tomorrow.....the Salmon Satchel. (Thanks to you and Pcan), also want an Ocean Clayton, especially since they are $149.80.  Good Luck with the Smith bag, I think Violet is my favorite "pop of color"....for now....lol





So happy you like ours ! I was really iffy about ordering it but when I got it I reallyy liked it ! Pcan rocks hers with so many nice outfits too, just goes to show it's actually pretty versatile ! Can't wait to see pix of yours when you get it.

Honestly I am still debating the smith , I like the violet soo much but I just bought myself a pink bag and I can't seem to pull the trigger considering my other pink one is so new :/ I want to call to see if they have it in taupe.. Since I already have a chestnut flo and a natural double pocket . I'm still looking though ! Also on my wish list is he large flo in bone . The sale is making me feel like I need to hurry up and make a decision though


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> So happy you like ours ! I was really iffy about ordering it but when I got it I reallyy liked it ! Pcan rocks hers with so many nice outfits too, just goes to show it's actually pretty versatile ! Can't wait to see pix of yours when you get it.
> 
> Honestly I am still debating the smith , I like the violet soo much but I just bought myself a pink bag and I can't seem to pull the trigger considering my other pink one is so new :/ I want to call to see if they have it in taupe.. Since I already have a chestnut flo and a natural double pocket . I'm still looking though ! Also on my wish list is he large flo in bone . The sale is making me feel like I need to hurry up and make a decision though



You already have the pink and violet is kinda a hot pink color, and you already have the chestnut and natural which are both pretty close to taupe, so.. I would suggest bone 

Just my observation of your struggles. Which ever one you pick, cant go wrong


----------



## lovethatduck

Vicmarie said:


> Honestly I am still debating the smith , I like the violet soo much but I just bought myself a pink bag and I can't seem to pull the trigger considering my other pink one is so new :/



Same here!  A pink (hot pink in IRL) and and a baby pink (bubble gum in IRL), just could not pick another pink hued bag.

I have no "real" fall bag in neutral, so I'm waiting on the sidelines for the large gray florentine satchel to premiere on QVC--w/ 5 easy pays!


----------



## Vicmarie

Nebo said:


> You already have the pink and violet is kinda a hot pink color, and you already have the chestnut and natural which are both pretty close to taupe, so.. I would suggest bone
> 
> 
> 
> Just my observation of your struggles. Which ever one you pick, cant go wrong




I actually tried on a bone this past weekend ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I'm def gonna have to think about it ! I wish that there was another color that I just could decide on right now !

Well there is buuut grey is no where near 60 percent off haha ! Qvc has run out of grey , quick ! I'm enjoying watching the new videos featuring the grey though ...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I actually tried on a bone this past weekend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733017
> 
> 
> 
> I'm def gonna have to think about it ! I wish that there was another color that I just could decide on right now !
> 
> Well there is buuut grey is no where near 60 percent off haha ! Qvc has run out of grey , quick ! I'm enjoying watching the new videos featuring the grey though ...




Miss Bone looks good on you girly!! Makes me wanna pull out mine. &#128513;&#128513;. I've only carried her twice since I got her a few months back.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I actually tried on a bone this past weekend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733017
> 
> 
> 
> I'm def gonna have to think about it ! I wish that there was another color that I just could decide on right now !
> 
> Well there is buuut grey is no where near 60 percent off haha ! Qvc has run out of grey , quick ! I'm enjoying watching the new videos featuring the grey though ...




Looks great on you! These decisions are so hard...


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> I actually tried on a bone this past weekend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733017
> 
> 
> 
> I'm def gonna have to think about it ! I wish that there was another color that I just could decide on right now !
> 
> Well there is buuut grey is no where near 60 percent off haha ! Qvc has run out of grey , quick ! I'm enjoying watching the new videos featuring the grey though ...



Looks great darling! There is always ocean blue to throw in the mix if you dont have a blue bag yet.  Also fun summer colors in Chelsea- apple green, aegan blue etc are down to 147 with tax and shipping. My friend got the apple green one, so beautiful!


----------



## Dooneyista2

Here's my new tessuta woven shopper in coffee. I'm in love!!!!! I used a trade-in to bring the cost down some but I just couldn't wait after missing out in the montebono last year. I definitely could not have a repeat this year. It's a little darker than I expected, but it's still delicious and just gives me an excuse to get a florentine in chestnut.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dooneyista2 said:


> Here's my new tessuta woven shopper in coffee. I'm in love!!!!! I used a trade-in to bring the cost down some but I just couldn't wait after missing out in the montebono last year. I definitely could not have a repeat this year. It's a little darker than I expected, but it's still delicious and just gives me an excuse to get a florentine in chestnut.


 

very very nice


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Dooneyista2 said:


> Here's my new tessuta woven shopper in coffee. I'm in love!!!!! I used a trade-in to bring the cost down some but I just couldn't wait after missing out in the montebono last year. I definitely could not have a repeat this year. It's a little darker than I expected, but it's still delicious and just gives me an excuse to get a florentine in chestnut.




Oh my... That is one beautiful bag! I don't blame you for getting her now. This one is on my list after I get all the discounted bags I want. &#128513;&#128513;. Maybe by then, it will be at the outlets for a great price or to completely solve the craving, it'll be gone. &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## Ahiko

Here's my Dooney collection over the past 6 years!

I've been buying Dooneys since my first paycheck when I was 19. 

Here's the order I got them!

*Picture 1, From October 1, 2013:*

Tartan Plain Barrel in Pink (eBay)
All Weather Leather Duck Bag in Ivory (Cabazon Outlet)
All Weather Leather Square Carrier Crossbody in Taupe (eBay)
Florentine The Smith Bag in Natural (Cabazon Outlet)
Dillen II(?) Small Wilson Shopper Satchel in Bone/Cognac (Cabazon Outlet)
Calf Pleated Checkbook in Red (Oceanside Outlet)
Pebble Grain Chelsea Bag in Sand (Oceanside Outlet)
Calf O-Ring Shopper in Red/Black (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
*Picture 1 & 2, Gifts to my Mom:*

Dillen II Satchel in Black (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
Dillen Medium Pocket Satchel in White (Cabazon Outlet)
*Picture 3, Birthday gift from boyfriend:*

Rose Garden Plastic Large Shopper (Macy's)
*Picture 4, Birthday gift to myself:*

Alto Shoulder Gusset Flap in Natural (Oceanside Outlet)
*Wish List:*

Alto Camilla in Black
Alto Slim Continental Wallet in Black
Alto Elena in Chestnut
Alto Wine Bag in Natural

Hope you like it!


----------



## tlo

Dooneyista2 said:


> Here's my new tessuta woven shopper in coffee. I'm in love!!!!! I used a trade-in to bring the cost down some but I just couldn't wait after missing out in the montebono last year. I definitely could not have a repeat this year. It's a little darker than I expected, but it's still delicious and just gives me an excuse to get a florentine in chestnut.



OMG!!!!!  That bag is GORGEOUS!!!!  I saw it last weekend at Macy's!!

I've got the matching wallet coming.  I LOVE the wovens!!

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## tlo

Ahiko said:


> Here's my Dooney collection over the past 6 years!
> 
> I've been buying Dooneys since my first paycheck when I was 19.
> 
> Here's the order I got them!
> 
> *Picture 1, From October 1, 2013:*
> 
> Tartan Plain Barrel in Pink (eBay)
> All Weather Leather Duck Bag in Bone (Cabazon Outlet)
> All Weather Leather Train Bag in Taupe (eBay)
> Florentine Smith Bag in Natural (Cabazon Outlet)
> Wilson Bag in Bone (Cabazon Outlet)
> Calf Pleated Checkbook in Red (Oceanside Outlet)
> Pebble Grain Chelsea Bag in Sand (Oceanside Outlet)
> Calf O-Ring Shopper in Red (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
> *Picture 1 & 2, Gifts to my Mom:*
> 
> Dillen II Satchel in Black (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
> Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel in White (Cabazon Outlet)
> *Picture 3, Birthday gift from boyfriend:*
> 
> Rose Garden Plastic Large Shopper (Macy's)
> *Picture 4, Birthday gift to myself:*
> 
> Alto Shoulder Gusset Flap in Natural (Oceanside Outlet)
> *Wish List:*
> 
> Alto Camilla in Black
> Alto Slim Continental Wallet in Black
> Alto Elena in Chestnut
> Alto Wine Bag in Natural
> 
> Hope you like it!



GORGEOUS collection!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ahiko said:


> Here's my Dooney collection over the past 6 years!
> 
> I've been buying Dooneys since my first paycheck when I was 19.
> 
> Here's the order I got them!
> 
> *Picture 1, From October 1, 2013:*
> 
> Tartan Plain Barrel in Pink (eBay)
> All Weather Leather Duck Bag in Bone (Cabazon Outlet)
> All Weather Leather Train Bag in Taupe (eBay)
> Florentine Smith Bag in Natural (Cabazon Outlet)
> Wilson Bag in Bone (Cabazon Outlet)
> Calf Pleated Checkbook in Red (Oceanside Outlet)
> Pebble Grain Chelsea Bag in Sand (Oceanside Outlet)
> Calf O-Ring Shopper in Red (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
> *Picture 1 & 2, Gifts to my Mom:*
> 
> Dillen II Satchel in Black (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
> Florentine Medium Pocket Satchel in White (Cabazon Outlet)
> *Picture 3, Birthday gift from boyfriend:*
> 
> Rose Garden Plastic Large Shopper (Macy's)
> *Picture 4, Birthday gift to myself:*
> 
> Alto Shoulder Gusset Flap in Natural (Oceanside Outlet)
> *Wish List:*
> 
> Alto Camilla in Black
> Alto Slim Continental Wallet in Black
> Alto Elena in Chestnut
> Alto Wine Bag in Natural
> 
> Hope you like it!




What a beautiful collection you have. I have been looking at those "duck" bags for awhile on eBay but can never find one in decent condition. They are so cute. I also LOOOVE your Wilson bag and the Smith. Thanks so much for sharing. They all look lovely together. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Nebo

Dooneyista2 said:


> Here's my new tessuta woven shopper in coffee. I'm in love!!!!! I used a trade-in to bring the cost down some but I just couldn't wait after missing out in the montebono last year. I definitely could not have a repeat this year. It's a little darker than I expected, but it's still delicious and just gives me an excuse to get a florentine in chestnut.



Beautiful!


----------



## Ahiko

PcanTannedBty said:


> What a beautiful collection you have. I have been looking at those "duck" bags for awhile on eBay but can never find one in decent condition. They are so cute. I also LOOOVE your Wilson bag and the Smith. Thanks so much for sharing. They all look lovely together. &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;



I got the duck bag for around $90 at the outlets in 2009.

It's one of my favorite bags for the days I only need my phone and a small wallet. And on rainy days!

I love that it's All Weather Leather. I can take it out in the rain with me and not worry about it getting destroyed. 

The Costa Mesa retail store had a black duck bag on display at the front of the store, so I'm sure it's not out of style yet!

The outlet stores might even be able to order it for you too!  Good luck!


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> What a beautiful collection you have. I have been looking at those "duck" bags for awhile on eBay but can never find one in decent condition. They are so cute. I also LOOOVE your Wilson bag and the Smith. Thanks so much for sharing. They all look lovely together. &#128525;&#128525;



Hey PTB, if you want a new one, they are on the dooney sit.  You may be able to get a deal at the outlet
http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=46483&sitex=10020:22372:US


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tlo said:


> Hey PTB, if you want a new one, they are on the dooney sit.  You may be able to get a deal at the outlet
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=46483&sitex=10020:22372:US




Oooh, I thought they were "ole school" bags and weren't made anymore, that's why I went to ebay. This is good to know. I've never seen them at my outlets and I live near 3. Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ahiko said:


> I got the duck bag for around $90 at the outlets in 2009.
> 
> It's one of my favorite bags for the days I only need my phone and a small wallet. And on rainy days!
> 
> I love that it's All Weather Leather. I can take it out in the rain with me and not worry about it getting destroyed.
> 
> The Costa Mesa retail store had a black duck bag on display at the front of the store, so I'm sure it's not out of style yet!
> 
> The outlet stores might even be able to order it for you too!  Good luck!




Oh cool!!! It's so cute. Someone mentioned that they are on the website but you are right, the outlet may be able to order and I can get outlet price. Thanks so much for the info. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## hopi

Ahiko said:


> Here's my Dooney collection over the past 6 years!
> 
> I've been buying Dooneys since my first paycheck when I was 19.
> 
> Here's the order I got them!
> 
> *Picture 1, From October 1, 2013:*
> 
> Tartan Plain Barrel in Pink (eBay)
> All Weather Leather Duck Bag in Ivory (Cabazon Outlet)
> All Weather Leather Square Carrier Crossbody in Taupe (eBay)
> Florentine The Smith Bag in Natural (Cabazon Outlet)
> Dillen II(?) Small Wilson Shopper Satchel in Bone/Cognac (Cabazon Outlet)
> Calf Pleated Checkbook in Red (Oceanside Outlet)
> Pebble Grain Chelsea Bag in Sand (Oceanside Outlet)
> Calf O-Ring Shopper in Red/Black (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
> *Picture 1 & 2, Gifts to my Mom:*
> 
> Dillen II Satchel in Black (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
> Dillen Medium Pocket Satchel in White (Cabazon Outlet)
> *Picture 3, Birthday gift from boyfriend:*
> 
> Rose Garden Plastic Large Shopper (Macy's)
> *Picture 4, Birthday gift to myself:*
> 
> Alto Shoulder Gusset Flap in Natural (Oceanside Outlet)
> *Wish List:*
> 
> Alto Camilla in Black
> Alto Slim Continental Wallet in Black
> Alto Elena in Chestnut
> Alto Wine Bag in Natural
> 
> *Hope you like it*!



Ahiko
Love it!!!
The way you styled the family picture is so darling !!
Beautiful selection of bags.
Great pics.


----------



## hopi

Dooneyista2 said:


> Here's my new tessuta woven shopper in coffee. I'm in love!!!!! I used a trade-in to bring the cost down some but I just couldn't wait after missing out in the montebono last year. I definitely could not have a repeat this year. It's a little darker than I expected, but it's still delicious and just gives me an excuse to get a florentine in chestnut.



A forever classic - Stunning - congrats.


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh, I thought they were "ole school" bags and weren't made anymore, that's why I went to ebay. This is good to know. I've never seen them at my outlets and I live near 3. Thanks so much for the info.



You are welcome!!  I hope you get it home soon!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooneyista2 said:


> Here's my new tessuta woven shopper in coffee. I'm in love!!!!! I used a trade-in to bring the cost down some but I just couldn't wait after missing out in the montebono last year. I definitely could not have a repeat this year. It's a little darker than I expected, but it's still delicious and just gives me an excuse to get a florentine in chestnut.



Be still my heart, that bag is STUNNING!!!        I'm hoping to find a sale on that beauty.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Be still my heart, that bag is STUNNING!!!        I'm hoping to find a sale on that beauty.



Me too!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ahiko said:


> Here's my Dooney collection over the past 6 years!
> 
> I've been buying Dooneys since my first paycheck when I was 19.



Great looking collection!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twoboyz

Dooneyista2 said:


> Here's my new tessuta woven shopper in coffee. I'm in love!!!!! I used a trade-in to bring the cost down some but I just couldn't wait after missing out in the montebono last year. I definitely could not have a repeat this year. It's a little darker than I expected, but it's still delicious and just gives me an excuse to get a florentine in chestnut.



It's beautiful! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> ]Me too!!![/B]






From day one knew I had to wait for a sale


----------



## Twoboyz

Ahiko said:


> Here's my Dooney collection over the past 6 years!
> 
> I've been buying Dooneys since my first paycheck when I was 19.
> 
> Here's the order I got them!
> 
> *Picture 1, From October 1, 2013:*
> 
> Tartan Plain Barrel in Pink (eBay)
> All Weather Leather Duck Bag in Ivory (Cabazon Outlet)
> All Weather Leather Square Carrier Crossbody in Taupe (eBay)
> Florentine The Smith Bag in Natural (Cabazon Outlet)
> Dillen II(?) Small Wilson Shopper Satchel in Bone/Cognac (Cabazon Outlet)
> Calf Pleated Checkbook in Red (Oceanside Outlet)
> Pebble Grain Chelsea Bag in Sand (Oceanside Outlet)
> Calf O-Ring Shopper in Red/Black (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
> *Picture 1 & 2, Gifts to my Mom:*
> 
> Dillen II Satchel in Black (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
> Dillen Medium Pocket Satchel in White (Cabazon Outlet)
> *Picture 3, Birthday gift from boyfriend:*
> 
> Rose Garden Plastic Large Shopper (Macy's)
> *Picture 4, Birthday gift to myself:*
> 
> Alto Shoulder Gusset Flap in Natural (Oceanside Outlet)
> *Wish List:*
> 
> Alto Camilla in Black
> Alto Slim Continental Wallet in Black
> Alto Elena in Chestnut
> Alto Wine Bag in Natural
> 
> Hope you like it!



Great collection you have there.  You've got almost all of the leather and materials covered! Those altos are stunning, so clean and simple looking.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dooneyista2

Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Nebo

Ahiko said:


> Here's my Dooney collection over the past 6 years!



Your collection is amazing and so versatile! You have everything covered


----------



## Ahiko

Thank you, everyone! It makes me so happy to find beautiful people who appreciate Dooney purses.


----------



## Vicmarie

Ahiko said:


> Here's my Dooney collection over the past 6 years!
> 
> I've been buying Dooneys since my first paycheck when I was 19.
> 
> Here's the order I got them!
> 
> *Picture 1, From October 1, 2013:*
> 
> Tartan Plain Barrel in Pink (eBay)
> All Weather Leather Duck Bag in Ivory (Cabazon Outlet)
> All Weather Leather Square Carrier Crossbody in Taupe (eBay)
> Florentine The Smith Bag in Natural (Cabazon Outlet)
> Dillen II(?) Small Wilson Shopper Satchel in Bone/Cognac (Cabazon Outlet)
> Calf Pleated Checkbook in Red (Oceanside Outlet)
> Pebble Grain Chelsea Bag in Sand (Oceanside Outlet)
> Calf O-Ring Shopper in Red/Black (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
> *Picture 1 & 2, Gifts to my Mom:*
> 
> Dillen II Satchel in Black (Costa Mesa, Sample Sale)
> Dillen Medium Pocket Satchel in White (Cabazon Outlet)
> *Picture 3, Birthday gift from boyfriend:*
> 
> Rose Garden Plastic Large Shopper (Macy's)
> *Picture 4, Birthday gift to myself:*
> 
> Alto Shoulder Gusset Flap in Natural (Oceanside Outlet)
> *Wish List:*
> 
> Alto Camilla in Black
> Alto Slim Continental Wallet in Black
> Alto Elena in Chestnut
> Alto Wine Bag in Natural
> 
> Hope you like it!




What a great collection ! You've got all kinda of colors and textures to make any outfit pop . Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Nebo

My moms retro embossed Lexington came today. The size is perfect for a medium to small shopper. It is a bit boxy for me, but my mom loves this style. Im happy I got to see the retro, because now I have definitely changed my mind on pink retro drawstring. It is a beautiful color, and a fun embossing, but a bit too fun for me.

So, at least I saved some future money hahaha.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> My moms retro embossed Lexington came today. The size is perfect for a medium to small shopper. It is a bit boxy for me, but my mom loves this style. Im happy I got to see the retro, because now I have definitely changed my mind on pink retro drawstring. It is a beautiful color, and a fun embossing, but a bit too fun for me.
> 
> 
> 
> So, at least I saved some future money hahaha.




Oh glad it arrived safely. It's a beautiful bag but I agree... Too much fun to me. I'm pretty boring 99.9% of the time. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Congrats to mom!!! I'm sure she will enjoy it as a nice pop of color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> My moms retro embossed Lexington came today. The size is perfect for a medium to small shopper. It is a bit boxy for me, but my mom loves this style. Im happy I got to see the retro, because now I have definitely changed my mind on pink retro drawstring. It is a beautiful color, and a fun embossing, but a bit too fun for me.
> 
> So, at least I saved some future money hahaha.



Cute bag, Nebo!   I hope your mom loves it!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> My moms retro embossed Lexington came today. The size is perfect for a medium to small shopper. It is a bit boxy for me, but my mom loves this style. Im happy I got to see the retro, because now I have definitely changed my mind on pink retro drawstring. It is a beautiful color, and a fun embossing, but a bit too fun for me.
> 
> So, at least I saved some future money hahaha.



Now see...that's MY kind of fun I love it! lol I do hope she loves it, especially if she knew the thought that you put into it


----------



## MaryBel

Dooneyista2 said:


> Here's my new tessuta woven shopper in coffee. I'm in love!!!!! I used a trade-in to bring the cost down some but I just couldn't wait after missing out in the montebono last year. I definitely could not have a repeat this year. It's a little darker than I expected, but it's still delicious and just gives me an excuse to get a florentine in chestnut.




Love it!
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> My moms retro embossed Lexington came today. The size is perfect for a medium to small shopper. It is a bit boxy for me, but my mom loves this style. Im happy I got to see the retro, because now I have definitely changed my mind on pink retro drawstring. It is a beautiful color, and a fun embossing, but a bit too fun for me.
> 
> So, at least I saved some future money hahaha.




She's gorgeous! 
To me she's the perfect amount of fun!


----------



## Nebo

Gilmoregirl said:


> Now see...that's MY kind of fun I love it! lol I do hope she loves it, especially if she knew the thought that you put into it



I showed it to her on skype and she loves, loves, loves it!  It will be an awesome all year round bag for her. She is one bag person. Not like her daughter


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> I showed it to her on skype and she loves, loves, loves it!  It will be an awesome all year round bag for her. She is one bag person. Not like her daughter





My mom is the same but I think I'm converting her 
Last month when she was here, she left with 3 bags I bought for her: 2 coaches and a Dooney!


forgot to say: so glad she loves it! That's the best feeling ever, to know you are making someone happy!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> I showed it to her on skype and she loves, loves, loves it!  It will be an awesome all year round bag for her. She is one bag person. Not like her daughter



Im so glad shes excited about it! My mom is the same... she doesn't see the point in multiples lol 

She's also afraid to carry a dooney, she thinks it's begging to get robbed lol but at the same time she's not gentle with her bags, and can destroy them in record time :-/ so I don't bother anymore.


----------



## Nebo

My mom is more careful. I think the bag she has now, she probably had it for five years and it looks the same and it is faaar from a a good quality bag. Thats why she deserves a Dooney! But, I do hope she doesnt want more, hahahaha. Both her and my sister are more in to clothes & shoes. I was once like that too.......and then came The Duck!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> My mom is more careful. I think the bag she has now, she probably had it for five years and it looks the same and it is faaar from a a good quality bag. Thats why she deserves a Dooney! But, I do hope she doesnt want more, hahahaha. Both her and my sister are more in to clothes & shoes. I was once like that too.......and then came The Duck!



You may have started something now lol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> My mom is more careful. I think the bag she has now, she probably had it for five years and it looks the same and it is faaar from a a good quality bag. Thats why she deserves a Dooney! But, I do hope she doesnt want more, hahahaha. Both her and my sister are more in to clothes & shoes. I was once like that too.......and then came The Duck!




That little DUCK is something else... &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> My moms retro embossed Lexington came today. The size is perfect for a medium to small shopper. It is a bit boxy for me, but my mom loves this style. Im happy I got to see the retro, because now I have definitely changed my mind on pink retro drawstring. It is a beautiful color, and a fun embossing, but a bit too fun for me.
> 
> 
> 
> So, at least I saved some future money hahaha.




It's beautiful Nebo. I'm glad your mom likes it. I think "fun" is a perfect description for this style.  I was a one bag girl before that duck came along too so you never know.....


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful Nebo. I'm glad your mom likes it. I think "fun" is a perfect description for this style.  I was a one bag girl before that duck came along too so you never know.....



Hahaha, I hope not  Maybe she can get one a year, thats as far as Im going.


----------



## Vicmarie

.    Is is Dillen ? Pebble leather ?? Just bought it off a girl on Facebook .... I have never bought a bag outside a store or outlet so I'm nervous !!! I just love it though...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2735320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .    Is is Dillen ? Pebble leather ?? Just bought it off a girl on Facebook .... I have never bought a bag outside a store or outlet so I'm nervous !!! I just love it though...



That's a gorgeous Dillen satchel ... how much did you pay?? Love that bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2735320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .    Is is Dillen ? Pebble leather ?? Just bought it off a girl on Facebook .... I have never bought a bag outside a store or outlet so I'm nervous !!! I just love it though...



It's so pretty!  I love it.  It sure looks in great conditon so there isn't much to be worried about.


----------



## Vicmarie

It'll be my first Dillen  I hope I like the way it feels ! I paid 200 with shipping included ... So wasn't looking to buy right now but I couldn't even rest easy last night !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> It'll be my first Dillen  I hope I like the way it feels ! I paid 200 with shipping included ... So wasn't looking to buy right now but I couldn't even rest easy last night !




Yes, it's Dillen!! It's pretty and love the color. Is it a dark pink??


----------



## DooneyDucky

So pretty!


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> It'll be my first Dillen  I hope I like the way it feels ! I paid 200 with shipping included ... So wasn't looking to buy right now but I couldn't even rest easy last night !



You will enjoy the dillen. Mine is quite rugged and tough. Been through all sorts of stuff and not a mark or stain or wear.  If it pours a rain, out comes my fearless dillen.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I want a Dillen satchel sooo bad. I think I want tangerine...or navy... or... lol

And that's why I don't have one yet LOL


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, it's Dillen!! It's pretty and love the color. Is it a dark pink??




I'm not sure, it just says pink ?? I asked her to send me a pic of it in a natural light and said she'd do it first thing in the morning :/ but I'm excited !!


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> You will enjoy the dillen. Mine is quite rugged and tough. Been through all sorts of stuff and not a mark or stain or wear.  If it pours a rain, out comes my fearless dillen.







DooneyDucky said:


> So pretty!




Thank you ! That's what I want it an everyday bag ! I carry my flos and chevron for everyday too but im hoping I don't have to baby this one !


----------



## Vicmarie

Gilmoregirl said:


> I want a Dillen satchel sooo bad. I think I want tangerine...or navy... or... lol
> 
> And that's why I don't have one yet LOL




Lol ! That made me laugh ! I've been nervous cause I dunno how I'm gonna explain this one to my husband , so that was a needed smile . I actually have been lusting over a navy or yellow Dillen but once I saw this one I just drooled ! Can't wait !


----------



## tlo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2735320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .    Is is Dillen ? Pebble leather ?? Just bought it off a girl on Facebook .... I have never bought a bag outside a store or outlet so I'm nervous !!! I just love it though...



It's GORGEOUS!!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vicmarie said:


> Lol ! That made me laugh ! I've been nervous cause I dunno how I'm gonna explain this one to my husband , so that was a needed smile . I actually have been lusting over a navy or yellow Dillen but once I saw this one I just drooled ! Can't wait !



I hope you love it! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2735320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .    Is is Dillen ? Pebble leather ?? Just bought it off a girl on Facebook .... I have never bought a bag outside a store or outlet so I'm nervous !!! I just love it though...



Beautiful!!!   I can't wait to see your pics.   Congrats!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks ladies !


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie, looks like tangerine,geranium or tomato.. anyway.. a bright red  You got it for a good deal, saved around 35/40 $  compared to if you ordered one from the outlets.

Cant wait to see it! I think I would like this one in sand, or same as yours or navy


----------



## Hollie91999

Zip zip satchel in bubble gum!!!


----------



## Hollie91999

Found this in my closet!!! She's over 2 years old!!!


----------



## hopi

Hollie91999 said:


> Zip zip satchel in bubble gum!!!



Love, love, love


----------



## tlo

Hollie91999 said:


> Zip zip satchel in bubble gum!!!



ADORABLE!!!  I like your charm too!


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Love, love, love



Morning hopi!!!


----------



## Nebo

Hollie91999 said:


> Zip zip satchel in bubble gum!!!



Beautiful bag and charm!


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Morning hopi!!!



Mornin' T:sunnies


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> Zip zip satchel in bubble gum!!!




Cute Hollie! I love this bag in pink. I really need a Zip Zip. Maybe the new Croco? Hmmmmm...


----------



## Twoboyz

Hollie91999 said:


> Found this in my closet!!! She's over 2 years old!!!




Love how fun this bag is. Nice discovery. Closet diving is so fun.


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, if any one of you has in her collection  black twist strap hobo, I would really, really appreciate if you could post a picture or two?


----------



## jenn805

Hollie91999 said:


> Zip zip satchel in bubble gum!!!



Love this


----------



## accessorygirl2

Here's my new wallet system...just wanted to share a little tip. I bought the Dillen zip around full size wallet in white. I then bought the Dillen phone wallet in black which features a completely removable wrist strap. Now I can attach the wrist strap to either one, and both wallets hold my iphone 5s. &#127881;


----------



## hopi

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2740631
> 
> Here's my new wallet system...just wanted to share a little tip. I bought the Dillen zip around full size wallet in white. I then bought the Dillen phone wallet in black which features a completely removable wrist strap. Now I can attach the wrist strap to either one, and both wallets hold my iphone 5s. &#127881;



Pretty


----------



## Twoboyz

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2740631
> 
> Here's my new wallet system...just wanted to share a little tip. I bought the Dillen zip around full size wallet in white. I then bought the Dillen phone wallet in black which features a completely removable wrist strap. Now I can attach the wrist strap to either one, and both wallets hold my iphone 5s. &#127881;




Thats great A! Isn't mixing and matching fun.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2740631
> 
> Here's my new wallet system...just wanted to share a little tip. I bought the Dillen zip around full size wallet in white. I then bought the Dillen phone wallet in black which features a completely removable wrist strap. Now I can attach the wrist strap to either one, and both wallets hold my iphone 5s. &#127881;




Beautiful... That's what I like...versatility!!


----------



## Springer

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2740631
> 
> Here's my new wallet system...just wanted to share a little tip. I bought the Dillen zip around full size wallet in white. I then bought the Dillen phone wallet in black which features a completely removable wrist strap. Now I can attach the wrist strap to either one, and both wallets hold my iphone 5s. &#127881;



Love your wallets! They look so nice and you gave me and idea as far as the wrist strap. My multi white phone/CC wallet has a strap. It also fits on my new sig coin case in case I ever just want to carry basic needs like cash or cards.


----------



## Nebo

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2740631
> 
> Here's my new wallet system...just wanted to share a little tip. I bought the Dillen zip around full size wallet in white. I then bought the Dillen phone wallet in black which features a completely removable wrist strap. Now I can attach the wrist strap to either one, and both wallets hold my iphone 5s. &#127881;




I tired my friends continental clutch today. Couldnt fit my passport in it. Maybe this one would be better. They looks so nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2740631
> 
> Here's my new wallet system...just wanted to share a little tip. I bought the Dillen zip around full size wallet in white. I then bought the Dillen phone wallet in black which features a completely removable wrist strap. Now I can attach the wrist strap to either one, and both wallets hold my iphone 5s. &#127881;



Nice!!   I love wallets!


----------



## elbgrl

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2740631
> 
> Here's my new wallet system...just wanted to share a little tip. I bought the Dillen zip around full size wallet in white. I then bought the Dillen phone wallet in black which features a completely removable wrist strap. Now I can attach the wrist strap to either one, and both wallets hold my iphone 5s. &#127881;



Lovely wallets!


----------



## elbgrl

Hollie91999 said:


> Zip zip satchel in bubble gum!!!



Love your bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Meet the "Satchel" Family!!!

This is truly a "Girl's Story"...

I just wanted to take a family photo of my Florentine Satchels and I couldn't leave out Miss Taupe. 

After looking at my family photo... It's a bit boring, I've determined I need more color. Maybe Violet??? 

From left to right:

Miss Ocean
Miss Bone
Miss Salmon
Miss Taupe

Up front:
Miss Small Moss


----------



## jenn805

PcanTannedBty said:


> The "Satchel" Family!!!
> 
> I just wanted to take a family photo of my Florentine Satchels and I couldn't leave out Miss Taupe.
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Bone
> Miss Salmon
> Miss Taupe
> 
> Up front:
> Miss Small Moss
> 
> View attachment 2745510




Beautiful collection


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Satchel" Family!!!
> 
> This is truly a "Girl's Story"...
> 
> I just wanted to take a family photo of my Florentine Satchels and I couldn't leave out Miss Taupe.
> 
> After looking at my family photo... I've determined I need more color. Maybe Violet???
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Bone
> Miss Salmon
> Miss Taupe
> 
> Up front:
> Miss Small Moss
> 
> View attachment 2745510



You have an artistic touch when it comes to videos, pictures and can even turn a simple arrangement of bags into something spiffy. 

I hope I'm not biased in saying I do agree that violet would look beautiful in your collection. Maybe a violet clayton since you are enjoying the ocean clayton so much. Heck, violet anything would look nice!


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful collection, Pcan.  And the arrangement is very nice.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> You have an artistic touch when it comes to videos, pictures and can even turn a simple arrangement of bags into something spiffy.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not biased in saying I do agree that violet would look beautiful in your collection. Maybe a violet clayton since you are enjoying the ocean clayton so much. Heck, violet anything would look nice!




I agree!! I think Violet would brighten everything up. I'm not a pink or purple girl but with all these beautiful bags Violet bags, I think I'm over it! &#128513;&#128513;. I tried to stay away because I'm normally a boring neutral girl but after arranging the girls, the family looks really dull. 

And it's really funny because I don't consider myself creative AT ALL! But thank you for the compliment girlfriend. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Beautiful collection, Pcan.  And the arrangement is very nice.




Thanks girlfriend!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Satchel" Family!!!
> 
> This is truly a "Girl's Story"...
> 
> I just wanted to take a family photo of my Florentine Satchels and I couldn't leave out Miss Taupe.
> 
> After looking at my family photo... *It's a bit boring, I've determined I need more color. Maybe Violet???
> *
> From left to right:
> 
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Bone
> Miss Salmon
> Miss Taupe
> 
> Up front:
> Miss Small Moss
> 
> View attachment 2745510




Hi PTB!


I love the colors in your beautiful collection!  BUT if you're looking for more color.......there's always RED! 


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Satchel" Family!!!
> 
> This is truly a "Girl's Story"...
> 
> I just wanted to take a family photo of my Florentine Satchels and I couldn't leave out Miss Taupe.
> 
> After looking at my family photo... It's a bit boring, I've determined I need more color. Maybe Violet???
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Bone
> Miss Salmon
> Miss Taupe
> 
> Up front:
> Miss Small Moss
> 
> View attachment 2745510




Beautiful satchel family photo.  I vote for Violet.  After I get Ocean, that's the next color I would love to get.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree!! I think Violet would brighten everything up. I'm not a pink or purple girl but with all these beautiful bags Violet bags, I think I'm over it! &#128513;&#128513;. I tried to stay away because I'm normally a boring neutral girl but after arranging the girls, the family looks really dull.
> 
> And it's really funny because I don't consider myself creative AT ALL! But thank you for the compliment girlfriend. &#128515;&#128515;



I was the same way. Enjoying neutrals. The big sale prices applying to the seasonal, "brighter" colors however forced my hand. It turned out however that it was what I needed to see that I love colors other than neutrals. There's one bold color I don't have that over the course of a few months I have fallen for...... The regular flo in RED. That is so beautiful! I do wish its price was not so high, after all, the prices are the only reason I was able to get what I have. That is a long term goal, that red flo.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Satchel" Family!!!
> 
> This is truly a "Girl's Story"...
> 
> I just wanted to take a family photo of my Florentine Satchels and I couldn't leave out Miss Taupe.
> 
> After looking at my family photo... It's a bit boring, I've determined I need more color. Maybe Violet???
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Bone
> Miss Salmon
> Miss Taupe
> 
> Up front:
> Miss Small Moss
> 
> View attachment 2745510



A Girl's Story indeed! :buttercup: I love the photo! I can't believe you think it's boring?! It's a beautiful collection, but you know how we can always justify needing more... :giggles: I don't think you'd be disappointed with violet and I agree with what others have said, red would be gorgeous too.  However you have stepped outside of your box many times this year so I think violet would be perfect.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I love family portraits  and tou lined them up just how my sisters and I line up LOL 

In the pic I would be the small moss, cuz I'm the baby 

Great pic Pcan!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> . The regular flo in RED. That is so beautiful! I do wish its price was not so high, after all, the prices are the only reason I was able to get what I have. That is a long term goal, that red flo.



Im banning my self from violet and pink because of the red and T moro. Im just gonna look at it as putting the money towards those two.

After  they are in da house, then we can fish around for another or couple of fun colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Pretty collection, PTB!


----------



## tlo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Satchel" Family!!!
> 
> This is truly a "Girl's Story"...
> 
> I just wanted to take a family photo of my Florentine Satchels and I couldn't leave out Miss Taupe.
> 
> After looking at my family photo... It's a bit boring, I've determined I need more color. Maybe Violet???
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Bone
> Miss Salmon
> Miss Taupe
> 
> Up front:
> Miss Small Moss
> 
> View attachment 2745510



What a beautiful family!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Satchel" Family!!!
> 
> This is truly a "Girl's Story"...
> 
> I just wanted to take a family photo of my Florentine Satchels and I couldn't leave out Miss Taupe.
> 
> After looking at my family photo... It's a bit boring, I've determined I need more color. Maybe Violet???
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Bone
> Miss Salmon
> Miss Taupe
> 
> Up front:
> Miss Small Moss
> 
> View attachment 2745510




Gorgeous family Pcan!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PTB!
> 
> 
> I love the colors in your beautiful collection!  BUT if you're looking for more color.......there's always RED!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!




If have to agree with the red. Though the Flo Satchel would be ideal to this Satchel collection, I was looking at the Red Logo Lock and now that I've gotten a taste of the Clayton, I'm thinking about that one. It I think it's too much of a bag in red.  The same goes for the Reg Red Flo Satchel. What do you all think?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Im banning my self from violet and pink because of the red and T moro. Im just gonna look at it as putting the money towards those two.
> 
> 
> 
> After  they are in da house, then we can fish around for another or couple of fun colors.




That makes perfect sense. 

I have to talk myself into buying just because of the "deal" sometimes. I look at it like this... $139 here, $177 there... I could put that towards a bag I really want and be just as satisfied.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> I love family portraits  and tou lined them up just how my sisters and I line up LOL
> 
> In the pic I would be the small moss, cuz I'm the baby
> 
> Great pic Pcan!




Awww... Lol. Too funny!! Thanks girlfriend!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> A Girl's Story indeed! :buttercup: I love the photo! I can't believe you think it's boring?! It's a beautiful collection, but you know how we can always justify needing more... :giggles: I don't think you'd be disappointed with violet and I agree with what others have said, red would be gorgeous too.  However you have stepped outside of your box many times this year so I think violet would be perfect.




Thank you girlfriend!! Yeah after looking at it, it did look boring even with the vibrant Ocean and Salmon. Red would be perfect!! I can never find the perfect red when I visit the outlets. Always scratched, very pebbly or uneven. I like the Violet but not sure how much use Id get out of it. Then I think I have the Red Pebbled Domed Satchel and don't have any pink/purple. Grrrr... I hate being in this situation. And you are right.. I have stepped waaay outside so what's another wild hair gonna hurt. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; Thanks for the feedback girlfriend!


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> That makes perfect sense.
> 
> I have to talk myself into buying just because of the "deal" sometimes. I look at it like this... $139 here, $177 there... I could put that towards a bag I really want and be just as satisfied.



Thats my mind frame. For now at least, and hopefully it will last. I will try and wait for the 50 % off deal on those two colors. Hopefully it will be shippable. If not.. I have a friend, semi close, but I can trust her, who lives in LA. So, last option would be to transfer her the money so she can go to an outlet and buy me the bag at 50 off.  I also have a very good friend in FL, but she just had a baby and she works, so Im pretty sure bag pick ups is not up her alley right now lol.

If worst comes to worst, I'll just go ahead and get it at 30 off..

Also, Im planning to get the red in Clayton. Yes it is big, and a whole lot of red, but I think it would be good. Other  potentials in red are: small flo satchel, zip zip with the same trim.


Have you seen the red Clayton in person?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> I was the same way. Enjoying neutrals. The big sale prices applying to the seasonal, "brighter" colors however forced my hand. It turned out however that it was what I needed to see that I love colors other than neutrals. There's one bold color I don't have that over the course of a few months I have fallen for...... The regular flo in RED. That is so beautiful! I do wish its price was not so high, after all, the prices are the only reason I was able to get what I have. That is a long term goal, that red flo.




Yeah, I was a neutral/safe zone girl too until recently after seeing all the colorful bags here. The Red is gorgeous on the Reg Flo... I totally agree!! I was sooo tempted to get it during the July 4th sale and again during Labor Day but chickened out because I wanted the Ocean Clayton.   Still a good choice.  I agree, the price point is too high even after the 30%. I'm spoiled to paying less than $200. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; We will get there girlfriend!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Thats my mind frame. For now at least, and hopefully it will last. I will try and wait for the 50 % off deal on those two colors. Hopefully it will be shippable. If not.. I have a friend, semi close, but I can trust her, who lives in LA. So, last option would be to transfer her the money so she can go to an outlet and buy me the bag at 50 off.  I also have a very good friend in FL, but she just had a baby and she works, so Im pretty sure bag pick ups is not up her alley right now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> If worst comes to worst, I'll just go ahead and get it at 30 off..
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Im planning to get the red in Clayton. Yes it is big, and a whole lot of red, but I think it would be good. Other  potentials in red are: small flo satchel, zip zip with the same trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the red Clayton in person?




You have lots of options but would they know how to pick for you?? Smooth, pebbly, etc? Well I guess it's the same chance you take ordering from the outlets/warehouse. 

Your others are great choices too. And YES... I have seen the red Clayton in red and when I say breathtaking, I mean breathtaking. It's a gorgeous elegant bag. I've tried it on the last couple times at the outlet but quickly out it back because of the price.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> You have lots of options but would they know how to pick for you?? Smooth, pebbly, etc? Well I guess it's the same chance you take ordering from the outlets/warehouse.
> 
> Your others are great choices too. And YES... I have seen the red Clayton in red and when I say breathtaking, I mean breathtaking. It's a gorgeous elegant bag. I've tried it on the last couple times at the outlet but quickly out it back because of the price.



I would call the outlet in advance, pick the bag out and then just have her pick it up and pay.

I would not trust a non Doonista on choosing  leather 

So happy you say that, now you just make me want it even more heheheh. Its just sooo pricey. But if it would be that one red bag.. you know.. maybe it would be worth it.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yeah, I was a neutral/safe zone girl too until recently after seeing all the colorful bags here. The Red is gorgeous on the Reg Flo... I totally agree!! I was sooo tempted to get it during the July 4th sale and again during Labor Day but chickened out because I wanted the Ocean Clayton.   Still a good choice.  I agree, the price point is too high even after the 30%. I'm spoiled to paying less than $200. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; We will get there girlfriend!!!



You hit the nail on the head. I am "spoiled" by these sale prices. It's been quite a ride and I have enjoyed every bit. I am taking a break from the leather bags. I am set there for a while. There's one more thing I want, a letter carrier in signature, polka dots or chevron. Whichever I can find for cheapest.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> You hit the nail on the head. I am "spoiled" by these sale prices. It's been quite a ride and I have enjoyed every bit. I am taking a break from the leather bags. I am set there for a while. There's one more thing I want, a letter carrier in signature, polka dots or chevron. Whichever I can find for cheapest.



You built up an amazing collection too. I'm gonna be on a chill as soon as I get those core ones.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> If have to agree with the red. Though the Flo Satchel would be ideal to this Satchel collection, I was looking at the Red Logo Lock and now that I've gotten a taste of the Clayton, *I'm thinking about that one. It I think it's too much of a bag in red.*  The same goes for the Reg Red Flo Satchel. What do you all
> think?





 I'm sorry for the delay in replying, I blacked out after I read "too much of a bag in red"!  My granddaughter had to get all my red bags so I could snap out of it.


Seriously, I do know what you mean.  It took a while for me to embrace red bags. (Then I made up for lost time!)  I started with a small red Monsac I bought at a hard to resist price at Nordstrom Rack.  Then the bags got bigger and I started carrying them everywhere instead of just places where no one knew me.  You have to be comfortable with any color you carry.  That being said I love the logo lock in Red.  And I had a Red Flo Satchel that I loved to carry.  It was just too small for my every day needs so I gifted it.


The only pic I have left of her is this one next to my crimson pocket satchel.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> You built up an amazing collection too. I'm gonna be on a chill as soon as I get those core ones.



Thank you...... Literally. Thank you to all you nice people I have got to know in this forum for pointing me in the direction of the outlets. I have no one to thank but you all otherwise I either wouldn't have got anymore than my regular flo in natural or would have had one more, at most two. This is where I learned about the outlet deals. My drawstring arrives today. My 1975 brown biscuit shopper tote bag satchel whatever it is called arrives tomorrow. I will have "regular" handbags, "throw around" bag and "grab and throw a bunch of crap in" bag. I just need that letter carrier for instances I can't or don't want to lug a bigger bag yet want to have my cell phone, cigs and debit card handy. Then, I will be complete. I still stand by being amazed and grateful to have such a place to discuss things where everyone is nice and I see no cattiness or drama. It's rare and I enjoy it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Satchel" Family!!!
> 
> This is truly a "Girl's Story"...
> 
> I just wanted to take a family photo of my Florentine Satchels and I couldn't leave out Miss Taupe.
> 
> After looking at my family photo... It's a bit boring, I've determined I need more color. Maybe Violet???
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Bone
> Miss Salmon
> Miss Taupe
> 
> Up front:
> Miss Small Moss
> 
> View attachment 2745510


 

VERY NICE Sunshine


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Thank you...... Literally. Thank you to all you nice people I have got to know in this forum for pointing me in the direction of the outlets. I have no one to thank but you all otherwise I either wouldn't have got anymore than my regular flo in natural or would have had one more, at most two. This is where I learned about the outlet deals. My drawstring arrives today. My 1975 brown biscuit shopper tote bag satchel whatever it is called arrives tomorrow. I will have "regular" handbags, "throw around" bag and "grab and throw a bunch of crap in" bag. I just need that letter carrier for instances I can't or don't want to lug a bigger bag yet want to have my cell phone, cigs and debit card handy. Then, I will be complete. I still stand by being amazed and grateful to have such a place to discuss things where everyone is nice and I see no cattiness or drama. It's rare and I enjoy it.


 

What a nice post!!!!!! We all good gals here - all here to help!!!!


----------



## Springer

crazyforcoach09 said:


> What a nice post!!!!!! We all good gals here - all here to help!!!!



I have always been a lurker to whatever "message or chat type" boards I have followed or whatnot. I am an introvert and I do not say that lightly. I hate people and am wary and will do anything at all costs to avoid social situations. That daggone grocery store is what makes me leave the comfort of my home. My life is happy, with my husband and family I talk to on the phone and see occasionally. I don't feel empty, for I want no more than I have. I have a fear of the social part of everything. Having a child has forced my hand in being places and in crowds I had no choice but to be in but that's the extent and I'm happiest in my home cave. Here is the ONLY place I have found where the camaraderie amongst the members has made me WANT to participate and talk to people.  And I have actually enjoyed doing so. This is a special place and I hope it always maintains what makes it different from the other places on the Internet. How so many genuinely good people ended up on the same specific brand name of a purse forum I have not a clue but they did.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you...... Literally. Thank you to all you nice people I have got to know in this forum for pointing me in the direction of the outlets. I have no one to thank but you all otherwise I either wouldn't have got anymore than my regular flo in natural or would have had one more, at most two. This is where I learned about the outlet deals. My drawstring arrives today. My 1975 brown biscuit shopper tote bag satchel whatever it is called arrives tomorrow. I will have "regular" handbags, "throw around" bag and "grab and throw a bunch of crap in" bag. I just need that letter carrier for instances I can't or don't want to lug a bigger bag yet want to have my cell phone, cigs and debit card handy. Then, I will be complete. I still stand by being amazed and grateful to have such a place to discuss things where everyone is nice and I see no cattiness or drama. It's rare and I enjoy it.



I agree, very nice post! I hope you find a cute letter carrier.  I think they are so cute in the chevron print and the 1975 Sig print.  

I love it here too.  It does make me shop though.  
After every purchase I say, "Okay, I'll be content for ahwile now and enjoy the bags I have." Then do you know what happens? Yup, I go and buy another bag, because going to the outlet is like my Disney Land.


----------



## Nebo

Springer, than you for sharing with us . You are very witty and have an awesome sense of humor. Like most ladies here! Our little happy place!

What drawstring did you order?

TB, this is the best/worst part, all the enablers and enabling going on


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I agree, very nice post! I hope you find a cute letter carrier.  I think they are so cute in the chevron print and the 1975 Sig print.
> 
> I love it here too.  It does make me shop though.
> After every purchase I say, "Okay, I'll be content for ahwile now and enjoy the bags I have." Then do you know what happens? Yup, I go and buy another bag, because going to the outlet is like my Disney Land.



Yes I have fallen in love with the 1975 biscuit. Two reasons I want coated fabric for the letter carrier is because of cost and I don't want to have to worry about it getting wet or dirty. I also plan to carry my new 1975 leisure shopper tote, I'm just going to call it the tote lol, next week to a living nightmare. My luck, which tends to not be good sometimes, has me being summoned to jury duty next week. Tried everything to get out of it but was denied. So, I will make the best of a lousy situation and take my new tote with me to keep me company. Omg next week is going to stink worse than a hog on a hot day in the middle of summer.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I agree, very nice post! I hope you find a cute letter carrier.  I think they are so cute in the chevron print and the 1975 Sig print.
> 
> I love it here too.  It does make me shop though.
> After every purchase I say, "Okay, I'll be content for ahwile now and enjoy the bags I have." Then do you know what happens? Yup, I go and buy another bag, *because going to the outlet is like my Disney Land.  *


 
I totally agree!!!!
My honey will NOT go with me to the Coach outlet - he tells me I talk to long to the gals lolololol


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> Springer, than you for sharing with us . You are very witty and have an awesome sense of humor. Like most ladies here! Our little happy place!
> 
> What drawstring did you order?
> 
> TB, this is the best/worst part, all the enablers and enabling going on




+1


I love this forum!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> I have always been a lurker to whatever "message or chat type" boards I have followed or whatnot. I am an introvert and I do not say that lightly. I hate people and am wary and will do anything at all costs to avoid social situations. That daggone grocery store is what makes me leave the comfort of my home. My life is happy, with my husband and family I talk to on the phone and see occasionally. I don't feel empty, for I want no more than I have. I have a fear of the social part of everything. Having a child has forced my hand in being places and in crowds I had no choice but to be in but that's the extent and I'm happiest in my home cave. Here is the ONLY place I have found where the camaraderie amongst the members has made me WANT to participate and talk to people.  And I have actually enjoyed doing so. This is a special place and I hope it always maintains what makes it different from the other places on the Internet. How so many genuinely good people ended up on the same specific brand name of a purse forum I have not a clue but they did.


 

BEST post of the YEAR!!!!!! Such a very nice person!!!!!
I love my HOME cave to Spring.......


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Yes I have fallen in love with the 1975 biscuit. Two reasons I want coated fabric for the letter carrier is because of cost and I don't want to have to worry about it getting wet or dirty. I also plan to carry my new 1975 leisure shopper tote, I'm just going to call it the tote lol, next week to a living nightmare. My luck, which tends to not be good sometimes, has me being summoned to jury duty next week. Tried everything to get out of it but was denied. So, I will make the best of a lousy situation and take my new tote with me to keep me company. Omg next week is going to stink worse than a hog on a hot day in the middle of summer.



Haha, sorry, the way you describe thinks is great! At least you have a beautiful bag to look at when you're there, and us to keep you company when you're sitting there all day.  
I had two pretty good experiences on jury duty so I'm not one that is opposed to it.  I was on a two week trial about 7 years ago and it was a great time.  The case was very interesting and a high profile case in my city.  My jury friends were so much fun.  The local news was there when the case ended which was cool.  The second time I got to go to the local courthouse in a neighboring town and the waiting room had such cushy chairs it was a pleasure to sit there for half a day until we were finally dismissed.  I had my iphone to keep me company.  Good luck next week.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Springer, than you for sharing with us . You are very witty and have an awesome sense of humor. Like most ladies here! Our little happy place!
> 
> What drawstring did you order?
> 
> TB, this is the best/worst part, all the enablers and enabling going on



I ordered the patent leather drawstring in ocean. I fell in love with it when LoveThatDuck posted her patent drawstring awhile back. I ALMOST ordered directly from dooney.com since it was on sale for $148 but had a moment of clarity and called the outlet to see if by chance it was cheaper and shippable. It was $99! Oh baby yes I will take that thank you very much. I am excited because it is going to match the CCW in parent ocean I got last week. I wanted it for a throw around type bag that I wouldn't have to worry about as much as florentine. I am excited. The old man is mowing the grass. I keep peeking through the window. Waiting for the UPS truck to pull up while he is out there. He does not know of the drawstring or of the tote arriving tomorrow. I defied him when I ordered the tote. Need to learn to do this twerk thing. Maybe I will put on something feminine and try to shimmy up and down the hall as a peace offering.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I agree, very nice post! I hope you find a cute letter carrier.  I think they are so cute in the chevron print and the 1975 Sig print.
> 
> I love it here too.  It does make me shop though.
> * After every purchase I say, "Okay, I'll be content for ahwile now and enjoy the bags I have." Then do you know what happens? Yup, I go and buy another bag, because going to the outlet is like my Disney Land.*





LOL, you sound just like me.  I say that all the time too.  And what do I do?  I come on to one of these forums and there I go again falling in love with another bag.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Need to learn to do this twerk thing. Maybe I will put on something feminine and try to shimmy up and down the hall as a peace offering.



That has to (t)work 

I loveeee patent drawstring. Saw watermelon in Dillards, so yummy. Blue is gonna be perfect. I know ladies who own patent bags have been raving how well they hold  up to daily use.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Thank you...... Literally. Thank you to all you nice people I have got to know in this forum for pointing me in the direction of the outlets. I have no one to thank but you all otherwise I either wouldn't have got anymore than my regular flo in natural or would have had one more, at most two. This is where I learned about the outlet deals. My drawstring arrives today. My 1975 brown biscuit shopper tote bag satchel whatever it is called arrives tomorrow. I will have "regular" handbags, "throw around" bag and "grab and throw a bunch of crap in" bag. I just need that letter carrier for instances I can't or don't want to lug a bigger bag yet want to have my cell phone, cigs and debit card handy. Then, I will be complete. I still stand by being amazed and grateful to have such a place to discuss things where everyone is nice and I see no cattiness or drama. It's rare and I enjoy it.





Springer said:


> I have always been a lurker to whatever "message or chat type" boards I have followed or whatnot. I am an introvert and I do not say that lightly. I hate people and am wary and will do anything at all costs to avoid social situations. That daggone grocery store is what makes me leave the comfort of my home. My life is happy, with my husband and family I talk to on the phone and see occasionally. I don't feel empty, for I want no more than I have. I have a fear of the social part of everything. Having a child has forced my hand in being places and in crowds I had no choice but to be in but that's the extent and I'm happiest in my home cave. Here is the ONLY place I have found where the camaraderie amongst the members has made me WANT to participate and talk to people.  And I have actually enjoyed doing so. This is a special place and I hope it always maintains what makes it different from the other places on the Internet. How so many genuinely good people ended up on the same specific brand name of a purse forum I have not a clue but they did.





I agree.  Such nice posts.  I'm new to this particular forum and the feeling here is different than some of the others I visit. 


Everyone has been very welcoming and friendly to me since I started posting here just a few days ago.  Believe me, it's not always like that on some online forums.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I agree, very nice post! I hope you find a cute letter carrier.  I think they are so cute in the chevron print and the 1975 Sig print.
> 
> I love it here too.  It does make me shop though.
> After every purchase I say, "Okay, I'll be content for ahwile now and enjoy the bags I have." Then do you know what happens? *Yup, I go and buy another bag, because going to the outlet is like my Disney Land*.





ITA! When I used to go to the Aurora Outlet with my Cuz and BFF I joked that at the first sighting of the outlet on I 88 I'm like a kid who just saw the American Eagle at Great America when they're on the Tollway!  I can't wait to get off at the next exit and get in the Outlet parking lot!




crazyforcoach09 said:


> I totally agree!!!!
> My honey will NOT go with me to the Coach outlet - he tells me I talk to long to the gals lolololol







If I ask my DH if he wants to go to the outlet with me he'll say "Sure, if we can stop at Home Depot on the way back."  That's his way of saying "H*ll No!"


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I ordered the patent leather drawstring in ocean. I fell in love with it when LoveThatDuck posted her patent drawstring awhile back. I ALMOST ordered directly from dooney.com since it was on sale for $148 but had a moment of clarity and called the outlet to see if by chance it was cheaper and shippable. It was $99! Oh baby yes I will take that thank you very much. I am excited because it is going to match the CCW in parent ocean I got last week. I wanted it for a throw around type bag that I wouldn't have to worry about as much as florentine. I am excited. The old man is mowing the grass. I keep peeking through the window. Waiting for the UPS truck to pull up while he is out there. He does not know of the drawstring or of the tote arriving tomorrow. I defied him when I ordered the tote. Need to learn to do this twerk thing. *Maybe I will put on something feminine and try to shimmy up and down the hall as a peace offering*.



Oh gosh Springer, there you go again.  You keep me cracking up all day!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> ITA! When I used to go to the Aurora Outlet with my Cuz and BFF I joked that at the first sighting of the outlet on I 88 I'm like a kid who just saw the American Eagle at Great America when they're on the Tollway!  I can't wait to get off at the next exit and get in the Outlet parking lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ask my DH if he wants to go to the outlet with me he'll say "Sure, if we can stop at Home Depot on the way back."  That's his way of saying "H*ll No!"



Very funny!  A couple weeks ago DH and I were going to a family reunion and we happened to pass the outlet.  He started saying, "oohhhh ooohhhh there's the outlet, ohhh there's Dooney & Bourke...oooohhhhl... should I drop you off?" Making fun of me.  But inside it was killing me that I couldn't go there instead of his family reunion.  It doesn't matter that I was just there the day before. Lol.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> I have always been a lurker to whatever "message or chat type" boards I have followed or whatnot. I am an introvert and I do not say that lightly. I hate people and am wary and will do anything at all costs to avoid social situations. That daggone grocery store is what makes me leave the comfort of my home. My life is happy, with my husband and family I talk to on the phone and see occasionally. I don't feel empty, for I want no more than I have. I have a fear of the social part of everything. Having a child has forced my hand in being places and in crowds I had no choice but to be in but that's the extent and I'm happiest in my home cave. Here is the ONLY place I have found where the camaraderie amongst the members has made me WANT to participate and talk to people.  And I have actually enjoyed doing so. This is a special place and I hope it always maintains what makes it different from the other places on the Internet. How so many genuinely good people ended up on the same specific brand name of a purse forum I have not a clue but they did.



You do know you can have your groceries delivered? Just kidding,  &#128516;

You know what they say, "Birds of a feather flock together". For my part, I promise to keep my inner B_ _ _ H corralled and muzzled. May all my fabulous Flos fade, discolor, and get scratched up beyond any reconditioning--so help me Misters Dooney&Bourke. &#9996;&#128518;


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Very funny!  A couple weeks ago DH and I were going to a family reunion and we happened to pass the outlet.  He started saying, "oohhhh ooohhhh there's the outlet, ohhh there's Dooney & Bourke...oooohhhhl... should I drop you off?" Making fun of me.  But inside it was killing me that I couldn't go there instead of his family reunion.  It doesn't matter that I was just there the day before. Lol.





 Your DH is too funny!  And I know what you mean, it doesn't matter how recent the last time was, seeing the outlet is always like seeing it for the first time!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I have always been a lurker to whatever "message or chat type" boards I have followed or whatnot. I am an introvert and I do not say that lightly. I hate people and am wary and will do anything at all costs to avoid social situations. That daggone grocery store is what makes me leave the comfort of my home. My life is happy, with my husband and family I talk to on the phone and see occasionally. I don't feel empty, for I want no more than I have. I have a fear of the social part of everything. Having a child has forced my hand in being places and in crowds I had no choice but to be in but that's the extent and I'm happiest in my home cave. Here is the ONLY place I have found where the camaraderie amongst the members has made me WANT to participate and talk to people.  And I have actually enjoyed doing so. This is a special place and I hope it always maintains what makes it different from the other places on the Internet. How so many genuinely good people ended up on the same specific brand name of a purse forum I have not a clue but they did.



I'm pretty much of an introvert, too, Springer.  You will never see a "mod shot" of me...haha. I am a VERY private person and the internet can be an ugly place. 

The tone of this board is different from any other on TPF; it's more like friends talking and sharing, without the back-stabbing and cattiness.   I always dread that someday some of the mean-spirited posters will drift over here and spoil it for all of us.   

Many of us begged and pleaded with Vlad to get this Dooney section set up and it has really taken off since it was opened in January 2013.  (Thanks, Vlad!)  I hope we can keep it the friendly place that it has become.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Meet the "Satchel" Family!!!
> 
> This is truly a "Girl's Story"...
> 
> I just wanted to take a family photo of my Florentine Satchels and I couldn't leave out Miss Taupe.
> 
> After looking at my family photo... It's a bit boring, I've determined I need more color. Maybe Violet???
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Miss Ocean
> Miss Bone
> Miss Salmon
> Miss Taupe
> 
> Up front:
> Miss Small Moss
> 
> View attachment 2745510




So beautiful !! Violet would go great with that family !


----------



## Nebo

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope we can keep it the friendly place that it has become.



I'm pretty sure we can handle the trouble makers 

Sometimes I venture on other parts of TPF. Lord, release us and deliver us! There isnt a thing you can post or phrase that wont get you on the witches burn post!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm pretty much of an introvert, too, Springer.   You will never see a "mod shot" of me...haha.  I am a VERY private person and the internet can be an ugly place.
> 
> The tone of this board is different from any other on TPF; it's more like friends talking and sharing, without the back-stabbing and cattiness.   I always dread that someday some of the mean-spirited posters will drift over here and spoil it for all of us.
> 
> Many of us begged and pleaded with Vlad to get this Dooney section set up and it has really taken off since it was opened in January 2013.  (Thanks, Vlad!)  I hope we can keep it the friendly place that it has become.




I agree... Everyone here is sooo nice and supportive. I don't think you can get away from unhappy rude people. Some people target avenues like this as a place to stir up trouble because they are unhappy with their situation. 

I use this forum as a place to let my hair down and discuss/share my passion ... Dooney's!!!!! I'm here for NO other reason. Not to judge, degrade or anything else. And luckily in the process, I've met some wonderful genuine ladies. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> I'm pretty sure we can handle the trouble makers
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I venture on other parts of TPF. Lord, release us and deliver us! There isn a thing you can post or phrase that wont get you on the witches burn post!




LMBO!!! Been there and know exactly what you mean. Everything is scrutinized, especially in the higher designer forums.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> So beautiful !! Violet would go great with that family !




Thank you! Now the decision of Violet Clayton or Violet Satchel.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Yes I have fallen in love with the 1975 biscuit. Two reasons I want coated fabric for the letter carrier is because of cost and I don't want to have to worry about it getting wet or dirty. I also plan to carry my new 1975 leisure shopper tote, I'm just going to call it the tote lol, next week to a living nightmare. My luck, which tends to not be good sometimes, has me being summoned to jury duty next week. Tried everything to get out of it but was denied. So, I will make the best of a lousy situation and take my new tote with me to keep me company. Omg next week is going to stink worse than a hog on a hot day in the middle of summer.



I feel you girlie... 100%

As for Jury duty? Take one of your bright colorful bags...one that really makes you smile  I do that when I have to go where I don't want to be.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm pretty much of an introvert, too, Springer.  You will never see a "mod shot" of me...haha. I am a VERY private person and the internet can be an ugly place.
> 
> The tone of this board is different from any other on TPF; it's more like friends talking and sharing, without the back-stabbing and cattiness.   I always dread that someday some of the mean-spirited posters will drift over here and spoil it for all of us.
> 
> Many of us begged and pleaded with Vlad to get this Dooney section set up and it has really taken off *since it was opened in January 2013*.  (Thanks, Vlad!)  I hope we can keep it the friendly place that it has become.





Wow! I didn't realize this forum was so young.  The atmosphere really is different on this forum.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> I ordered the patent leather drawstring in ocean. I fell in love with it when LoveThatDuck posted her patent drawstring awhile back. I ALMOST ordered directly from dooney.com since it was on sale for $148 but had a moment of clarity and called the outlet to see if by chance it was cheaper and shippable. It was $99! Oh baby yes I will take that thank you very much. I am excited because it is going to match the CCW in parent ocean I got last week. I wanted it for a throw around type bag that I wouldn't have to worry about as much as florentine. I am excited. The old man is mowing the grass. I keep peeking through the window. Waiting for the UPS truck to pull up while he is out there. He does not know of the drawstring or of the tote arriving tomorrow. I defied him when I ordered the tote. Need to learn to do this twerk thing. Maybe I will put on something feminine and try to shimmy up and down the hall as a peace offering.



Find the Nicki Minaj Anaconda video. .. and practice...lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I have always been a lurker to whatever "message or chat type" boards I have followed or whatnot. I am an introvert and I do not say that lightly. I hate people and am wary and will do anything at all costs to avoid social situations. That daggone grocery store is what makes me leave the comfort of my home. My life is happy, with my husband and family I talk to on the phone and see occasionally. I don't feel empty, for I want no more than I have. I have a fear of the social part of everything. Having a child has forced my hand in being places and in crowds I had no choice but to be in but that's the extent and I'm happiest in my home cave. Here is the ONLY place I have found where the camaraderie amongst the members has made me WANT to participate and talk to people.  And I have actually enjoyed doing so. This is a special place and I hope it always maintains what makes it different from the other places on the Internet. How so many genuinely good people ended up on the same specific brand name of a purse forum I have not a clue but they did.



Somehow I missed this post.  Springer, we are the same. It's comforting to know there are others out there that are like me. I'm so glad you found this forum, because I know how freeing it is to finally feel comfortable in a social situation and not have that feeling of dread deep in the pit of my stomach.  I love it here and I'm glad you're here.  I really enjoy your funny posts!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I'm pretty sure we can handle the trouble makers
> 
> Sometimes I venture on other parts of TPF. Lord, release us and deliver us! There isnt a thing you can post or phrase that wont get you on the witches burn post!


  Girl, you are so right about that.   




PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree... Everyone here is sooo nice and supportive. I don't think you can get away from unhappy rude people. Some people target avenues like this as a place to stir up trouble because they are unhappy with their situation.


  I don't have time for mean-spirited losers.  They need to keep walkin'.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> You do know you can have your groceries delivered? Just kidding,  &#128516;
> 
> You know what they say, "Birds of a feather flock together". For my part, I promise to keep my inner B_ _ _ H corralled and muzzled. May all my fabulous Flos fade, discolor, and get scratched up beyond any reconditioning--so help me Misters Dooney&Bourke. &#9996;&#128518;



 Ahahahaha I thought the same thing! Birds of a feather...

See, it's official... we should make the peacock our mascot LOL


----------



## Nebo

I just dont get why women can not uplift other women too. I never miss a chance to give a nice comment on a hairstyle, piece of an outfit, skin, make up in real life.. whatever it is and no matter how small it is, if it makes another woman smile and stand up more taller- Im in. Plus, thats good karma points!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you! Now the decision of Violet Clayton or Violet Satchel.



Ooohhh, you're going to order? That's a tough one.  I really like how Clayton looks in violet, but it's really what you feel is more functional for you.


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Oh gosh Springer, there you go again.  You keep me cracking up all day!



Lol. It would be a shimmy as best as I can describe. Used to be very athletic, the core of me still is but pesky weight gain can affect that. Luckily I'm on a good track, following the basic rules of Atkins and I've lost 50lbs with about 30 to go. However I could have the perfect body and as athletic as I am, I can't dance worth a hoot. I am the poster child for a "tom boy". However I have added a few more girly type things to my wardrobe. My best find and will remain my best find until the end of time will be plus size Silver brand jeans. Before then I usually wore guys jeans because I didn't like the way brands made their plus size jeans. They RARELY ever look near as cute as the regular sizes. But Silver jeans do and I feel HOT in them. Expensive suckers but they are my absolute wardrobe staple. Here I go rabbling off subject again. 

Man my UPS man still has not came. It is 4:35pm. Where is he at?! I even got so impatient I just changed bags again even knowing I will change into what he brings.


----------



## MiaBorsa

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow! I didn't realize this forum was so young.  The atmosphere really is different on this forum.


 Yep.  And we want to keep it this way.   




Gilmoregirl said:


> Find the Nicki Minaj Anaconda video. .. and practice...lol


     Girl, you a mess.




Nebo said:


> I just dont get why women can not uplift other women too. I never miss a chance to give a nice comment on a hairstyle, piece of an outfit, skin, make up in real life.. whatever it is and no matter how small it is, if it makes another woman smile and stand up more taller- Im in. Plus, thats good karma points!


   Can I get an "amen."   If you spend any time on the QVC forum, you will see the absolute harshest example of mean-spirited women.  Just pitiful.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you! Now the decision of Violet Clayton or Violet Satchel.



Sooo, not to enable or anything  but, called the outlet this morning. They kindly offered to send me a picture of the violet clayton they had and an orange flo wallet so that I can compare the color. This violet is the bomb...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> Sooo, not to enable or anything  but, called the outlet this morning. They kindly offered to send me a picture of the violet clayton they had and an orange flo wallet so that I can compare the color. This violet is the bomb...


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> I just dont get why women can not uplift other women too. I never miss a chance to give a nice comment on a hairstyle, piece of an outfit, skin, make up in real life.. whatever it is and no matter how small it is, if it makes another woman smile and stand up more taller- Im in. Plus, thats good karma points!



This is a beautiful post. It speaks a lot about you as a person.


----------



## Springer

miaborsa said:


>



lmfao


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> *Yep.  And we want to keep it this way.*
> 
> 
> Girl, you a mess.
> 
> 
> *    Can I get an "amen."   If you spend any time on the QVC forum, you will see the absolute harshest example of mean-spirited women.  Just pitiful*.



I've never been to the QVC forums, but it sounds like I don't want to.  Wow. 


*Yep.  And we want to keep it this way.*
I can totally understand that.  And don't blame y'all a bit. I'll say it again - everyone has been very welcoming to me, and it's been very nice.  And appreciated.


----------



## Springer

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you! Now the decision of Violet Clayton or Violet Satchel.



I think both are beautiful. This is my opinion only and I may be off base. You seem to value variety a little more than I do. You have a few flo satchel styles already and you seem to really enjoy the clayton.  However there is not one thing wrong with having multiple colors of a bag you know perfectly works for you and your life. So either one would be a winner.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Sooo, not to enable or anything  but, called the outlet this morning. They kindly offered to send me a picture of the violet clayton they had and an orange flo wallet so that I can compare the color. This violet is the bomb...





The Dooney outlets sound so different from the Coach outlets.  I can't wait to visit one next month.


----------



## jenn805

Nebo said:


> Sooo, not to enable or anything  but, called the outlet this morning. They kindly offered to send me a picture of the violet clayton they had and an orange flo wallet so that I can compare the color. This violet is the bomb...



Love both. I want that wallet : )


----------



## Nebo

The SA said she likes violet better, but I dont know.. that orange is sooooo beautiful!


----------



## jenn805

Nebo said:


> The SA said she likes violet better, but I dont know.. that orange is sooooo beautiful!



Do u happen to know style name or number for the wallet? : ) 

thanks


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The Dooney outlets sound so different from the Coach outlets.  I can't wait to visit one next month.




...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I'm really looking forward to my visit to a Dooney outlet. I just wish it wasn't 3 states away from me.  But I do want to have the in person experience to see what they have.  While I'm there I hope to get someone's name, so I can do phone orders in the future.


----------



## Nebo

jenn805 said:


> Do u happen to know style name or number for the wallet? : )
> 
> thanks



Sorry. I dont have a Dooney wallet. Maybe one of the ladies that own one can fill you in.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

jenn805 said:


> Do u happen to know style name or number for the wallet? : )
> 
> thanks



Check dooney.com... if they still have them then the number will be on there


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> The SA said she likes violet better, but I dont know.. that orange is sooooo beautiful!



The orange is nice ...seems a like a neutral color.

That violet is fluorescent neon.

Leaning towards the orange. 

(But I don't have the Clayton, nor the Kingston. )&#128527;


----------



## jenn805

Gilmoregirl said:


> Check dooney.com... if they still have them then the number will be on there



Thanks : )


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!! Yeah after looking at it, it did look boring even with the vibrant Ocean and Salmon. Red would be perfect!! I can never find the perfect red when I visit the outlets. Always scratched, very pebbly or uneven. I like the Violet but not sure how much use Id get out of it. Then I think I have the Red Pebbled Domed Satchel and don't have any pink/purple. Grrrr... I hate being in this situation. And you are right.. I have stepped waaay outside so what's another wild hair gonna hurt. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; Thanks for the feedback girlfriend!








Nebo said:


> Thats my mind frame. For now at least, and hopefully it will last. I will try and wait for the 50 % off deal on those two colors. Hopefully it will be shippable. If not.. I have a friend, semi close, but I can trust her, who lives in LA. So, last option would be to transfer her the money so she can go to an outlet and buy me the bag at 50 off.  I also have a very good friend in FL, but she just had a baby and she works, so Im pretty sure bag pick ups is not up her alley right now lol.
> 
> If worst comes to worst, I'll just go ahead and get it at 30 off..
> 
> Also, Im planning to get the red in Clayton. Yes it is big, and a whole lot of red, but I think it would be good. Other  potentials in red are: small flo satchel, zip zip with the same trim.
> 
> 
> Have you seen the red Clayton in person?





I love red in Florentine leather. I think it's the most true Red of all.


Here's a little motivation (red flo)


Nebo, I'm too considering getting Clayton in Red, but that baby will have to be at least 50% off.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer!!!!!! Did your bags come? Did hubby catch you? Are you twerking???? The suspense is killing me!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry for the delay in replying, I blacked out after I read "too much of a bag in red"!  My granddaughter had to get all my red bags so I could snap out of it.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I do know what you mean.  It took a while for me to embrace red bags. (Then I made up for lost time!)  I started with a small red Monsac I bought at a hard to resist price at Nordstrom Rack.  Then the bags got bigger and I started carrying them everywhere instead of just places where no one knew me.  You have to be comfortable with any color you carry.  That being said I love the logo lock in Red.  And I had a Red Flo Satchel that I loved to carry.  It was just too small for my every day needs so I gifted it.
> 
> 
> The only pic I have left of her is this one next to my crimson pocket satchel.




GF, you are too funny!
But I completely agree, not such thing as too much Red or Blue 


Do you still have your Florentine sac in red? I don't remember the exact name of it, do you know which one I'm talking about, similar to the E/W zip sac but bigger with a longer strap? 


And I agree, I too love the logo lock in Red. It's one of the 2 colors I have it in.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> I love red in Florentine leather. I think it's the most true Red of all.
> 
> 
> Here's a little motivation (red flo)
> 
> 
> Nebo, I'm too considering getting Clayton in Red, but that baby will have to be at least 50% off.



Beautiful!  sounds like a deal. We will wait it out


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Thank you...... Literally. Thank you to all you nice people I have got to know in this forum for pointing me in the direction of the outlets. I have no one to thank but you all otherwise I either wouldn't have got anymore than my regular flo in natural or would have had one more, at most two. This is where I learned about the outlet deals. My drawstring arrives today. My 1975 brown biscuit shopper tote bag satchel whatever it is called arrives tomorrow. I will have "regular" handbags, "throw around" bag and "grab and throw a bunch of crap in" bag. I just need that letter carrier for instances I can't or don't want to lug a bigger bag yet want to have my cell phone, cigs and debit card handy. Then, I will be complete. I still stand by being amazed and grateful to have such a place to discuss things where everyone is nice and I see no cattiness or drama. It's rare and I enjoy it.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> *What a nice post!!!!!! We all good gals here - all here to help!!!!*




Totally agree!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I love red in Florentine leather. I think it's the most true Red of all.
> 
> 
> Here's a little motivation (red flo)
> 
> 
> .





 She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I love red in Florentine leather. I think it's the most true Red of all.
> 
> 
> Here's a little motivation (red flo)
> 
> 
> Nebo, I'm too considering getting Clayton in Red, but that baby will have to be at least 50% off.




Gurl, STOP!!!! This is gorgeous. And I agree, the red Clayton would have to get to at least 50% for my wallet to come out. I missed it during the July 4th and Labor Day sales. &#128127;.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GF, you are too funny!
> But I completely agree, not such thing as too much Red or Blue
> 
> 
> * Do you still have your Florentine sac in red?* I don't remember the exact name of it, do you know which one I'm talking about, similar to the E/W zip sac but bigger with a longer strap?
> 
> 
> And I agree, I too love the logo lock in Red. It's one of the 2 colors I have it in.




Hi MB!
 


If you're talking about this one below I sold it on ebay 12/2012.  (You really have a good memory for handbags!)  I liked it but I switched back to my satchel/tote phase and I wasn't using it.




ETA: A pic of the other side.  This one really didn't have a front/back.  You can carry it either way.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking about this one below I sold it on ebay 12/2012.  (You really have a good memory for handbags!)  I liked it but I switched back to my satchel/tote phase and I wasn't using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: A pic of the other side.  This one really didn't have a front/back.  You can carry it either way.




Now this is a beautiful bag!! I had never seen this style before.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> Do u happen to know style name or number for the wallet? : )
> 
> thanks



It looks like the florentine small zip-around.   http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-3018/Dooney-&-Bourke-/Detail#.VA971vldU4c


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> I have always been a lurker to whatever "message or chat type" boards I have followed or whatnot. I am an introvert and I do not say that lightly. I hate people and am wary and will do anything at all costs to avoid social situations. That daggone grocery store is what makes me leave the comfort of my home. My life is happy, with my husband and family I talk to on the phone and see occasionally. I don't feel empty, for I want no more than I have. I have a fear of the social part of everything. Having a child has forced my hand in being places and in crowds I had no choice but to be in but that's the extent and I'm happiest in my home cave. Here is the ONLY place I have found where the camaraderie amongst the members has made me WANT to participate and talk to people.  And I have actually enjoyed doing so. This is a special place and I hope it always maintains what makes it different from the other places on the Internet. How so many genuinely good people ended up on the same specific brand name of a purse forum I have not a clue but they did.




Thank you for sharing that  you are so funny, I never would have thought you were an introvert .I was a huge introvert up until a few years ago and I've come a long way since, but my favorite place is still home .. You sound like such a genuine woman with a great head on her shoulders and I can only hope we all get to know each other a little bitter as time goes on


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> I love red in Florentine leather. I think it's the most true Red of all.
> 
> 
> Here's a little motivation (red flo)
> 
> 
> Nebo, I'm too considering getting Clayton in Red, but that baby will have to be at least 50% off.



That is completely TDF!


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Springer!!!!!! Did your bags come? Did hubby catch you? Are you twerking???? The suspense is killing me!!!!!



Bag came.  Hubby caught. Ran instead of twerking.


----------



## Springer

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking about this one below I sold it on ebay 12/2012.  (You really have a good memory for handbags!)  I liked it but I switched back to my satchel/tote phase and I wasn't using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: A pic of the other side.  This one really didn't have a front/back.  You can carry it either way.



Everyone be popping up with these killer beautiful red bags!


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you for sharing that  you are so funny, I never would have thought you were an introvert .I was a huge introvert up until a few years ago and I've come a long way since, but my favorite place is still home .. You sound like such a genuine woman with a great head on her shoulders and I can only hope we all get to know each other a little bitter as time goes on



Thank you. I really appreciate that.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Bag came.  Hubby caught. Ran instead of twerking.




LMBO!!! Ruuuuun Springer Ruuuun!!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Bag came.  Hubby caught. Ran instead of twerking.



I'm sorry sweetie


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Springer!!!!!! Did your bags come? Did hubby catch you? Are you twerking???? The suspense is killing me!!!!!



Hurry to the "Stalking ..." thread for the answers to those cliffhangers.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Now this is a beautiful bag!! I had never seen this style before.





Thanks PTB!


I got her at the outlet for more than 50% off.  It's funny because I went there to get a Flo satchel.  As soon as I walked in the Dooney store a woman was trying on the one I came for (yes it was red!).  She decided she loved her and was taking her home.  After I walked around pouting for a while I saw this one and convinced myself she would make me just as happy.  And she did...for a long as a "rebound romance" typically lasts!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks PTB!
> 
> 
> I got her at the outlet for more than 50% off.  It's funny because I went there to get a Flo satchel.  As soon as I walked in the Dooney store a woman was trying on the one I came for (yes it was red!).  She decided she loved her and was taking her home.  After I walked around pouting for a while I saw this one and convinced myself she would make me just as happy.  And she did...for a long as a "rebound romance" typically lasts!




Lol... Good choice and I'm sure she's making someone else just as happy now. &#128515;


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Bag came.  Hubby caught. Ran instead of twerking.




Run, girl, run!&#128517;


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Good choice and I'm sure she's making someone else just as happy now. &#128515;





I hope so!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Bag came.  Hubby caught. Ran instead of twerking.



If it makes you feel better... mine will go ape Friday when I order the iPhone 6 plus lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


> If it makes you feel better... mine will go ape Friday when I order the iPhone 6 plus lol


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> If it makes you feel better... mine will go ape Friday when I order the iPhone 6 plus lol



Are you getting the 6 plus? We renew our contract at the end of December so that's when we will get out new phones. I'm thinking of just getting the 6 as I keep my phone in my jeans pocket a lot and don't know if once in the otterbox, if the plus will be too big for my pocket. 

Congrats!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Are you getting the 6 plus? We renew our contract at the end of December so that's when we will get out new phones. I'm thinking of just getting the 6 as I keep my phone in my jeans pocket a lot and don't know if once in the otterbox, if the plus will be too big for my pocket.
> 
> Congrats!



I like big phones and I cannot lie! Lol I had the note 3, we switched carriers and I got the S5 which my daughter will inherit when I get the 6 plus lol

I've been waiting for a big honkin iphone for years...and it's finally here. I'm so excited!


----------



## MiaBorsa

You're getting a "phablet?"


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I love them! Lol but I hardly ever TALK on my phone lol


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> I ordered the patent leather drawstring in ocean. I fell in love with it when LoveThatDuck posted her patent drawstring awhile back. I ALMOST ordered directly from dooney.com since it was on sale for $148 but had a moment of clarity and called the outlet to see if by chance it was cheaper and shippable. It was $99! Oh baby yes I will take that thank you very much. I am excited because it is going to match the CCW in parent ocean I got last week. I wanted it for a throw around type bag that I wouldn't have to worry about as much as florentine. I am excited. The old man is mowing the grass. I keep peeking through the window. Waiting for the UPS truck to pull up while he is out there. He does not know of the drawstring or of the tote arriving tomorrow. I defied him when I ordered the tote. Need to learn to do this twerk thing. *Maybe I will put on something feminine and try to shimmy up and down the hall as a peace offering*.





GF, you are too funny!
I will probably end up doing the same as you, some kind of peace offering after my bad behavior.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Lol. It would be a shimmy as best as I can describe. Used to be very athletic, the core of me still is but pesky weight gain can affect that. Luckily I'm on a good track, following the basic rules of Atkins and I've lost 50lbs with about 30 to go. However I could have the perfect body and as athletic as I am, I can't dance worth a hoot. I am the poster child for a "tom boy". However I have added a few more girly type things to my wardrobe. My best find and will remain my best find until the end of time will be plus size Silver brand jeans. Before then I usually wore guys jeans because I didn't like the way brands made their plus size jeans. They RARELY ever look near as cute as the regular sizes. But Silver jeans do and I feel HOT in them. Expensive suckers but they are my absolute wardrobe staple. Here I go rabbling off subject again.
> 
> 
> 
> Man my UPS man still has not came. It is 4:35pm. Where is he at?! I even got so impatient I just changed bags again even knowing I will change into what he brings.




I can't dance very well either, but I love to. Congrats on your weight loss. What an accompaniment. I have been hearing about these silver jeans. I'm going to have to check them out. There is nothing like finding that great pair of jeans that for you just right. It's been awhile since I've had "that" pair. 

I have to hurry up and catch up on these threads to see if that man in brown came yet. I've been out getting some much needed exercise.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> ITA! When I used to go to the Aurora Outlet with my Cuz and BFF I joked that at the first sighting of the outlet on I 88 I'm like a kid who just saw the American Eagle at Great America when they're on the Tollway!  I can't wait to get off at the next exit and get in the Outlet parking lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ask my DH if he wants to go to the outlet with me he'll say "Sure, if we can stop at Home Depot on the way back."  That's his way of saying "H*ll No!"




Your DH is too funny GF!



Twoboyz said:


> Very funny!  A couple weeks ago DH and I were going to a family reunion and we happened to pass the outlet.  He started saying, "oohhhh ooohhhh there's the outlet, ohhh there's Dooney & Bourke...oooohhhhl... should I drop you off?" Making fun of me.  But inside it was killing me that I couldn't go there instead of his family reunion.  It doesn't matter that I was just there the day before. Lol.





TB, you should have said, "yes, please, drop me here and pick me up on the way back!"


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm finally caught up on this thread. I'm swooning over all your red bags, dreaming of my new iphone, while Springer runs from her hubby clutching her blue drawstring tight in her hands. Now I need to go find a picture of that blue drawstring!


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I'm finally caught up on this thread. I'm swooning over all your red bags, dreaming of my new iphone, while Springer runs from her hubby clutching her blue drawstring tight in her hands. Now I need to go find a picture of that blue drawstring!



Lmfao. That would be the summary on the back of the movie!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm finally caught up on this thread. I'm swooning over all your red bags, dreaming of my new iphone, while Springer runs from her hubby clutching her blue drawstring tight in her hands. Now I need to go find a picture of that blue drawstring!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Lmfao. That would be the summary on the back of the movie!



So true! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

I think you guys are rubbing off on me.  Lol!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I think you guys are rubbing off on me.  Lol!



Lol!


----------



## MaryBel

Nebo said:


> Beautiful!  sounds like a deal. We will wait it out




Thanks! Hopefully we won't have to wait too long. November is almost here!



RuedeNesle said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL!




Thanks GF!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Gurl, STOP!!!! This is gorgeous. And I agree, the red Clayton would have to get to at least 50% for my wallet to come out. I missed it during the July 4th and Labor Day sales. &#128127;.





Well, GF, hopefully you can get it on black Friday!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking about this one below I sold it on ebay 12/2012.  (You really have a good memory for handbags!)  I liked it but I switched back to my satchel/tote phase and I wasn't using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: A pic of the other side.  This one really didn't have a front/back.  You can carry it either way.





Yep, that's the one! If there's something I won't forget is a beautiful handbag! They torture me 
I have the same but in canvas zebra with natural Florentine trim.


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you for sharing that  you are so funny, *I never would have thought you were an introvert* .I was a huge introvert up until a few years ago and I've come a long way since, but my favorite place is still home .. You sound like such a genuine woman with a great head on her shoulders and I can only hope we all get to know each other a little bitter as time goes on




I think it is because when you find somebody who loves the things you do, it becomes really easy to be a bit extrovert. I say this because of personal experience. I'm an introvert too, enjoy my alone time and don't have to talk to somebody to be happy, but I've noticed that its really easy to talk to other ladies when browsing for handbags. When I met SIU Mom (Ruede Nesle), I felt like I had known her forever! I was so excited when we were planning to meet, that not for a second I worried about meeting somebody for the first time.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> That is completely TDF!




Thanks GF!



Springer said:


> Bag came.  Hubby caught. Ran instead of twerking.





OMG, you're hilarious! 
I hope you were faster than him!


ETA: For future cases: you can say that you didn't just buy it, that you were on wait list for a long time that you completely forgot about it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> I think it is because when you find somebody who loves the things you do, it becomes really easy to be a bit extrovert. I say this because of personal experience. I'm an introvert too, enjoy my alone time and don't have to talk to somebody to be happy, but I've noticed that its really easy to talk to other ladies when browsing for handbags. When I met SIU Mom (Ruede Nesle), I felt like I had known her forever! I was so excited when we were planning to meet, that not for a second I worried about meeting somebody for the first time.



And THAT is how true friendships are made


----------



## CatePNW

Wow, you all talk a lot in here!  I'm getting caught up, but I agree that this is just the nicest place ever!  Every one is so helpful and all those enablers too....LOL!  I'm glad I found my way over here!


----------



## flik

miaborsa said:


> yep.  And we want to keep it this way.   Can i get an "amen."   if you spend any time on the qvc forum, you will see the absolute harshest example of mean-spirited women.  Just pitiful.



amen!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> I think it is because when you find somebody who loves the things you do, it becomes really easy to be a bit extrovert. I say this because of personal experience. I'm an introvert too, enjoy my alone time and don't have to talk to somebody to be happy, but I've noticed that its really easy to talk to other ladies when browsing for handbags. *When I met SIU Mom (Ruede Nesle), I felt like I had known her forever! I was so excited when we were planning to meet, that not for a second I worried about meeting somebody for the first time*.




Mornin' MB!


I felt the same way! As soon as we sat down we started talking like we were picking up where we left off!  You made me feel so at ease and we laughed like old friends.  I'm happy you were not worried about meeting me.  I was a little nervous, like I always am when I meet someone for the first time, but I was really looking forward to it.  And if I'm not carrying the initial charm you gave me on the outside of my bag, it's hooked to my keys inside my bag.  It's a treasured gift!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> 
> I felt the same way! As soon as we sat down we started talking like we were picking up where we left off!  You made me feel so at ease and we laughed like old friends.  I'm happy you were not worried about meeting me.  I was a little nervous, like I always am when I meet someone for the first time, but I was really looking forward to it.  And if I'm not carrying the initial charm you gave me on the outside of my bag, it's hooked to my keys inside my bag.  It's a treasured gift!




Awww, soo sweet!! Friends who share the same passion. I love it!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MaryBel said:


> I think it is because when you find somebody who loves the things you do, it becomes really easy to be a bit extrovert. I say this because of personal experience. I'm an introvert too, enjoy my alone time and don't have to talk to somebody to be happy, but I've noticed that its really easy to talk to other ladies when browsing for handbags. When I met SIU Mom (Ruede Nesle), I felt like I had known her forever! I was so excited when we were planning to meet, that not for a second I worried about meeting somebody for the first time.











RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> 
> I felt the same way! As soon as we sat down we started talking like we were picking up where we left off!  You made me feel so at ease and we laughed like old friends.  I'm happy you were not worried about meeting me.  I was a little nervous, like I always am when I meet someone for the first time, but I was really looking forward to it.  And if I'm not carrying the initial charm you gave me on the outside of my bag, it's hooked to my keys inside my bag.  It's a treasured gift!



You two are just so sweet!

C'mere.... we need a group hug  

Thanks for the warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gilmoregirl said:


> You two are just so sweet!
> 
> * C'mere.... we need a group hug
> *
> Thanks for the warm fuzzy feeling






Hugs for everyone!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> 
> I felt the same way! As soon as we sat down we started talking like we were picking up where we left off!  You made me feel so at ease and we laughed like old friends.  I'm happy you were not worried about meeting me.  I was a little nervous, like I always am when I meet someone for the first time, but I was really looking forward to it.  And *if I'm not carrying the initial charm you gave me on the outside of my bag, it's hooked to my keys inside my bag.  It's a treasured gift!*




Hey GF! 
The only thing that bothered me that day was that time went really fast and I had to go back. I could have been there all evening! 


You are so sweet!  you!



PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww, soo sweet!! Friends who share the same passion. I love it!




Isn't this the best? I'm so glad I met her. I'm sad we didn't connect in time so we could meet before you moved. 



Gilmoregirl said:


> You two are just so sweet!
> 
> C'mere.... we need a group hug
> 
> Thanks for the warm fuzzy feeling




Thanks GGirl!
Oh, I love a group hug! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hugs for everyone!




I agree, here are more to all of you my wonderful Dooney friends.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> The only thing that bothered me that day was that time went really fast and I had to go back. I could have been there all evening!
> 
> 
> You are so sweet!  you!




It went too fast!



 you too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> You two are just so sweet!
> 
> C'mere.... we need a group hug
> 
> Thanks for the warm fuzzy feeling




I'm in! Group hug! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Springer

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you're hilarious!
> I hope you were faster than him!
> 
> 
> ETA: For future cases: you can say that you didn't just buy it, that you were on wait list for a long time that you completely forgot about it.



This is a VERY wise piece of advice. I am definitely storing that in my memory bank in case something pops up that I HAVE to have. Thank you. 

Right now, I'm thinking of dismissively waving my hand at the box when it arrives, telling him it's hardly anything, it's not leather, just coated cotton. See if using psychology by making it sound insignificant because of the materials will calm him down. However deep down I cannot wait to get ahold of this coated cotton bag because I want moved into it pronto! I have been watching videos on it. I am very excited. The brown biscuit is such a nice color combination and I LOVE the way it feels. I am so in love with my little 1975 biscuit coin case. Ohhhh!!! It will match this new bag! Yay! I love running my hands over it. I think it's going to be a very nice bag. And hopefully a good size one too.


----------



## Springer

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' MB!
> 
> 
> I felt the same way! As soon as we sat down we started talking like we were picking up where we left off!  You made me feel so at ease and we laughed like old friends.  I'm happy you were not worried about meeting me.  I was a little nervous, like I always am when I meet someone for the first time, but I was really looking forward to it.  And if I'm not carrying the initial charm you gave me on the outside of my bag, it's hooked to my keys inside my bag.  It's a treasured gift!



I enjoyed reading about your alls meeting and friendship! It makes me smile. And with this kidney stone that is no small feat.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> This is a VERY wise piece of advice. I am definitely storing that in my memory bank in case something pops up that I HAVE to have. Thank you.
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking of dismissively waving my hand at the box when it arrives, telling him it's hardly anything, it's not leather, just coated cotton. See if using psychology by making it sound insignificant because of the materials will calm him down. However deep down I cannot wait to get ahold of this coated cotton bag because I want moved into it pronto! I have been watching videos on it. I am very excited. The brown biscuit is such a nice color combination and I LOVE the way it feels. I am so in love with my little 1975 biscuit coin case. Ohhhh!!! It will match this new bag! Yay! I love running my hands over it. I think it's going to be a very nice bag. And hopefully a good size one too.



Oh my gosh, you're not out of the jungle yet? Hang in there.  I think reverse psychology might work.  I hope your kidney stone issue goes away soon.  I'm sorry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Springer said:


> I enjoyed reading about your alls meeting and friendship! It makes me smile. And with this kidney stone that is no small feat.




Thanks Springer!


I really hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> I enjoyed reading about your alls meeting and friendship! It makes me smile. And with this kidney stone that is no small feat.



Dear me, I do hope this attack episode subsides ASAP.


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> Dear me, I do hope this attack episode subsides ASAP.



Thank you. You and me both. 

This is my second one in 2 months. When it's on the move, agony. When it behaves and is still, I'm good. It just needs to find its happy butt a camping spot and let me be at peace.


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> This is a VERY wise piece of advice. I am definitely storing that in my memory bank in case something pops up that I HAVE to have. Thank you.
> 
> Right now,* I'm thinking of dismissively waving my hand at the box when it arrives, telling him it's hardly anything*, it's not leather, just coated cotton. See if using psychology by making it sound insignificant because of the materials will calm him down. However deep down I cannot wait to get ahold of this coated cotton bag because I want moved into it pronto! I have been watching videos on it. I am very excited. The brown biscuit is such a nice color combination and I LOVE the way it feels. I am so in love with my little 1975 biscuit coin case. Ohhhh!!! It will match this new bag! Yay! I love running my hands over it. I think it's going to be a very nice bag. And hopefully a good size one too.





Springer said:


> I enjoyed reading about your alls meeting and friendship! It makes me smile. And with this kidney stone that is no small feat.




Maybe you can tell him it's some kitchen stuff...


Sorry to hear about your kidney stone. I hope you get well soon!


----------



## Nebo

Groooup huuuug 

Springer, hope you feel better soon!

Didi you ordered the polka dot coated cotton shopper? 

I saw the navy polka dot shopper yesterday on a really cute young girl in my gym. She was coming in to her martial arts training, all in black kimono  That bag looked so cute. I had to compliment.

Also, spotted a dillen double pocket satchel in white with tan trim today. She said that she shouldn be wearing it after Labor day and I told her that a pretty Dooney knows no rules


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Groooup huuuug
> 
> Springer, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Didi you ordered the polka dot coated cotton shopper?
> 
> I saw the navy polka dot shopper yesterday on a really cute young girl in my gym. She was coming in to her martial arts training, all in black kimono  That bag looked so cute. I had to compliment.
> 
> Also, spotted a dillen double pocket satchel in white with tan trim today. She said that she shouldn be wearing it after Labor day and I told her that a pretty Dooney knows no rules




You gave good advice Nebo


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Thank you. You and me both.
> 
> This is my second one in 2 months. When it's on the move, agony. When it behaves and is still, I'm good. It just needs to find its happy butt a camping spot and let me be at peace.



Hope you feel better, Springer. Sorry to hear about the kidney stone.


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hope you feel better, Springer. Sorry to hear about the kidney stone.



Thank you. Today is a better day than yesterday. Yesterday I asked man just to haul back and punch me as hard as he could to hopefully knock me out so I could maybe sleep through it. He would not comply. However today is a lot better....... So far, I'm scared to jinx myself! I need to post pics of my new arrival sometime!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Thank you. Today is a better day than yesterday. Yesterday I asked man just to haul back and punch me as hard as he could to hopefully knock me out so I could maybe sleep through it. He would not comply. However today is a lot better....... So far, I'm scared to jinx myself! I need to post pics of my new arrival sometime!





Glad you are feeling somewhat better today.  And yes!!  I was going to ask if I had missed the reveal of your new arrival.  I love to look at everyone's reveals.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you. Today is a better day than yesterday. Yesterday I asked man just to haul back and punch me as hard as he could to hopefully knock me out so I could maybe sleep through it. He would not comply. However today is a lot better....... So far, I'm scared to jinx myself! I need to post pics of my new arrival sometime!



I'm glad you're feeling better today.  I'm glad he didn't comply though.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Thank you. Today is a better day than yesterday. Yesterday I asked man just to haul back and punch me as hard as he could to hopefully knock me out so I could maybe sleep through it. He would not comply. However today is a lot better....... So far, I'm scared to jinx myself! I need to post pics of my new arrival sometime!



I was starting to worry about you girlie!  I was afraid you got grounded from us for ordering another bag.

Glad you're feeling better. Hopefully you will catch a break


----------



## MiaBorsa

Glad you're feeling better, Springer.   Now show us the goods!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Glad you're feeling better, Springer.   Now show us the goods!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gilmoregirl said:


>



I like to cut to the chase.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Groooup huuuug
> 
> Springer, hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Didi you ordered the polka dot coated cotton shopper?
> 
> I saw the navy polka dot shopper yesterday on a really cute young girl in my gym. She was coming in to her martial arts training, all in black kimono  That bag looked so cute. I had to compliment.
> 
> Also, spotted a dillen double pocket satchel in white with tan trim today. She said that she shouldn be wearing it after Labor day and I told her that a pretty Dooney knows no rules



Thank you!

No I never did order that gorgeous polka dot shopper but I would have loved to! I have to cool my jets here for a good while. If anything is got, it will be a letter carrier but not anytime soon. 

Yes, I do not hold myself to that no white after Labor Day thing. My mom does. My step mom does. Not me. To each their own though, everybody has their preferences I just hope it's for themselves and not worrying about what other people will think. If I love a bag and get the urge to carry it I must! No matter the time of year. 

My 1975 biscuit came late yesterday evening! I posted pictures of him and his capabilities in the what dooney you carrying today thread. Awww heck he is so pretty I will post him here too. 

No I won't. I have to be in the app to post picture. Poo poo.


----------



## Springer

Here he is!






If he had a theme song, it would be that he's too sexy for his shirt.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747719
> 
> View attachment 2747720
> 
> 
> If he had a theme song, it would be that he's too sexy for his shirt.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Thank you. Today is a better day than yesterday. Yesterday I asked man just to haul back and punch me as hard as he could to hopefully knock me out so I could maybe sleep through it. He would not comply. However today is a lot better....... So far, I'm scared to jinx myself! I need to post pics of my new arrival sometime!



It's disturbing to hear you were in such pain; I sincerely hope it has run its course. 

I suffered gall stones in the '70s, when my sons were small and I can truly empathize with you.

Keep feeling better.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I do not hold myself to that no white after Labor Day thing. My mom does. My step mom does. Not me. To each their own though, everybody has their preferences I just hope it's for themselves and not worrying about what other people will think. If I love a bag and get the urge to carry it I must! No matter the time of year.



That's why I just got this pebble grain zip zip from Macy's presale event. Picking her up Wednesday.&#128526;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747719
> 
> View attachment 2747720
> 
> 
> If he had a theme song, it would be that he's too sexy for his shirt.





Very nice!  I like the beaded fob you have on there too. Congrats on your new lovely!


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747719
> 
> View attachment 2747720
> 
> 
> If he had a theme song, it would be that he's too sexy for his shirt.




Love it!


----------



## Springer

lovethatduck said:


> It's disturbing to hear you were in such pain; I sincerely hope it has run its course.
> 
> I suffered gall stones in the '70s, when my sons were small and I can truly empathize with you.
> 
> Keep feeling better.



Thank you! I tried to make myself feel better by reminding myself it could be worse. My husband gets cluster headaches every couple years and THAT is something that terrifies me. They're also called "suicide headaches" and from all we have researched, it is said it may be the worst pain a human can experience. I believe that because I have seen what they do to my husband. It's so bad it makes me cry for him when he has them. Also people who have had both have said kidney stones are absolutely nothing compared to a cluster headache. That's what I tried to tell myself but man was it rough.  Oh no I have rambled again.  Attack of the rambling old man. 

I want more 1975 biscuit stuff man!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Springer said:


> Here he is!
> 
> View attachment 2747719
> 
> View attachment 2747720
> 
> 
> If he had a theme song, it would be that he's too sexy for his shirt.




Lol... I love it!! I love the TMoro Biscuit. And it holds a lot... Nice pick


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Thank you! I tried to make myself feel better by reminding myself it could be worse. My husband gets cluster headaches every couple years and THAT is something that terrifies me. They're also called "suicide headaches" and from all we have researched, it is said it may be the worst pain a human can experience. I believe that because I have seen what they do to my husband. It's so bad it makes me cry for him when he has them. Also people who have had both have said kidney stones are absolutely nothing compared to a cluster headache. That's what I tried to tell myself but man was it rough.  Oh no I have rambled again.  Attack of the rambling old man.
> 
> I want more 1975 biscuit stuff man!!!!



Have your husband check into taking Verapamil for the clusters. I haven't had one since I started taking it


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Thank you! I tried to make myself feel better by reminding myself it could be worse. My husband gets cluster headaches every couple years and THAT is something that terrifies me. They're also called "suicide headaches" and from all we have researched, it is said it may be the worst pain a human can experience. I believe that because I have seen what they do to my husband. It's so bad it makes me cry for him when he has them. Also people who have had both have said kidney stones are absolutely nothing compared to a cluster headache. That's what I tried to tell myself but man was it rough.  Oh no I have rambled again.  Attack of the rambling old man.
> 
> 
> 
> I want more 1975 biscuit stuff man!!!!




That's so scary and I'm sure it's very difficult. I'm sorry.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Have your husband check into taking Verapamil for the clusters. I haven't had one since I started taking it




I'm sorry to hear that you suffer from these too. It's the first time I've heard of them and they sound very scary and painful. What I love is someone mentions something here and almost instantly help is on the way. I hope this can help Springers husband.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you suffer from these too. It's the first time I've heard of them and they sound very scary and painful. What I love is someone mentions something here and almost instantly help is on the way. I hope this can help Springers husband.



I haven't had one in 10 years  I actually started taking the Verapamil for my heart, but the clusters stopped. I've since read that it is now prescribed for them 

My neuro said it best... cluster headaches are like having the worst charlie horse of your life all over your head... that pretty well sums it up lol and Springer is right, suicide rates among males who suffer from them are extremely high.


----------



## lovethatduck

Gilmoregirl said:


> Have your husband check into taking Verapamil for the clusters. I haven't had one since I started taking it



I read that!


----------



## Nebo

Springer, darling! I really hope you feel better! Headaches of any kind are horrible. I have severe migraines for years. The more stress in my life, the more vicious they are. All together with nausea.

They are waaaay less common now that Im out of the work field.

Hope you are clear soon. Did you look in to any natural remedies? Or you just have to wait for those to pass?


----------



## Gilmoregirl

lovethatduck said:


> I read that!



Verapamil is turning into a wonder drug.  It's used for heart, blood pressure,  cluster headaches, bipolar disorder (along with a few other mood disorders) severe PMS... and it's CHEAP... win win lol


----------



## Springer

Gilmoregirl said:


> Have your husband check into taking Verapamil for the clusters. I haven't had one since I started taking it



When they first started, they put him on depakote. The next cycle he went to a new Dr and now he does take verapamil daily now when a cycle starts. That, imitrex when one hits and we have an oxygen reservoir brought to the house that gives him 100% that he hooks up to when he feels it coming. His clusters come about every two years and last about 3-5 months.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Springer, darling! I really hope you feel better! Headaches of any kind are horrible. I have severe migraines for years. The more stress in my life, the more vicious they are. All together with nausea.
> 
> They are waaaay less common now that Im out of the work field.
> 
> Hope you are clear soon. Did you look in to any natural remedies? Or you just have to wait for those to pass?



Well hello! Oh I feel wonderful today compared to yesterday. I know that that means that it has stopped moving. I KNOW when they hit my bladder and come out so the SOB hasn't made it that far yet. He is camping out somewhere in between at the moment. 

Oh yes headaches of any kind can be debilitating. I have been fortune to only have had a couple migraines in my life but daggone man they weren't fun. And stress can be the biggest beast of all when it comes to affecting our health. It can do serious damage. 

What I have been taking is flowmax, an antibiotic and toradol. I'm allergic to the kinds of medications that would help the pain the most so I lucked out in that category. Oh yeah and drinking water. So much water. Blech


----------



## Nebo

Hope the sucker gets evicted soon!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Check it out!  I just got a Bone Small Flo Satchel at Macys for $240 with tax!  She was on sale for$276 and the 20% off coupon worked as well. 

I'm so excited!  

Pics as soon as I get home. Squee!!

I probably posted this in the wrong place. Sorry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check it out!  I just got a Bone Small Flo Satchel at Macys for $240 with tax!  She was on sale for$276 and the 20% off coupon worked as well.
> 
> I'm so excited!
> 
> Pics as soon as I get home. Squee!!
> 
> I probably posted this in the wrong place. Sorry.




There's no such thing as a wrong place when it comes to letting us know about your new Dooney bags!


Congrats!  We can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check it out!  I just got a Bone Small Flo Satchel at Macys for $240 with tax!  She was on sale for$276 and the 20% off coupon worked as well.
> 
> I'm so excited!
> 
> Pics as soon as I get home. Squee!!
> 
> I probably posted this in the wrong place. Sorry.



I can't wait to see her! Congrats!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check it out!  I just got a Bone Small Flo Satchel at Macys for $240 with tax!  She was on sale for$276 and the 20% off coupon worked as well.
> 
> I'm so excited!
> 
> Pics as soon as I get home. Squee!!
> 
> I probably posted this in the wrong place. Sorry.



Man everyone else's Macys are awesome. Mine never has squat.


----------



## lovethatduck

Springer said:


> Man everyone else's Macys are awesome. Mine never has squat.



Richmond Macy's has some, but no satchels.

I miss Vegas shopping.&#128532;


----------



## gatorgirl07

I wish we had Macy's in the South!  &#128546;


----------



## elbgrl

We don't have one either in the Pensacola area.  Nearest one is in New Orleans, and they only have one that I know of!  When I go to my DD's in PA, first store I go to!


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> We don't have one either in the Pensacola area.  Nearest one is in New Orleans, and they only have one that I know of!  When I go to my DD's in PA, first store I go to!



I can't wait until next week when we get to NY.  That us the first place I am stopping is the huge mall in the city.  Macy's and off 5th


----------



## elbgrl

gatorgirl07 said:


> I can't wait until next week when we get to NY.  That us the first place I am stopping is the huge mall in the city.  Macy's and off 5th



Love the shopping up north!  Favorite is the King of Prussia mall in Philly.

Down here, we have Dillards and Belk.  That's it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> We don't have one either in the Pensacola area.  Nearest one is in New Orleans, and they only have one that I know of!  When I go to my DD's in PA, first store I go to!


Yes. She has a few gooooood ones near her. Lololololol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Love the shopping up north!  Favorite is the King of Prussia mall in Philly.
> 
> Down here, we have Dillards and Belk.  That's it.


Passed it today. Went to phila premium


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Passed it today. Went to phila premium



Bet you hit up the Coach outlet, didn't you


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Passed it today. Went to phila premium



Did u get anything : )


----------



## gatorgirl07

elbgrl said:


> Love the shopping up north!  Favorite is the King of Prussia mall in Philly.
> 
> Down here, we have Dillards and Belk.  That's it.



Yep.  That's what we have.  Plus, the crappy versions of tj maxx and msrshalls


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> We don't have one either in the Pensacola area.  Nearest one is in New Orleans, and they only have one that I know of!  When I go to my DD's in PA, first store I go to!




I went to the Macys at Lakeside Shopping Center in Metairie, LA. That's the closest one for me. I have Dillards on my side of the lake, though.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Did u get anything : )



Did a CS from Coach


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Bet you hit up the Coach outlet, didn't you


Well of course. First stop each time i go. Lololololol


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Did a CS from Coach



:thumbup: can't wait to see


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> There's no such thing as a wrong place when it comes to letting us know about your new Dooney bags!
> 
> 
> Congrats!  We can't wait to see pics!




Thanks!!  I made it home and posted a reveal. So excited!!


----------



## Stazerd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Check it out!  I just got a Bone Small Flo Satchel at Macys for $240 with tax!  She was on sale for$276 and the 20% off coupon worked as well.
> 
> I'm so excited!
> 
> Pics as soon as I get home. Squee!!
> 
> I probably posted this in the wrong place. Sorry.



Cannot wait for pics


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stazerd said:


> Cannot wait for pics


 
Thanks!  I did a separate reveal post just a little while ago.


----------



## Stazerd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I did a separate reveal post just a little while ago.



Are you going to use Apple Garde or something similar on your Flo?  I want to debut mine on Monday but wonder if I should treat it first?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Stazerd said:


> Are you going to use Apple Garde or something similar on your Flo?  I want to debut mine on Monday but wonder if I should treat it first?


 
I'm not sure about that.  What does everyone here do?  Do y'all condition your Flos?  

I'm thinking I probably should since it's a light color and to help avoid color transfer.


----------



## hopi

lovethatduck said:


> That's why I just got this pebble grain zip zip from Macy's presale event. Picking her up Wednesday.&#128526;



Love , love, love
Congrats


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO!!! Ruuuuun Springer Ruuuun!!!


----------



## Nebo

Ladies, I condition all of my flos before they make their first steps. It will make it patina faster, but that way I know they are not dry. After conditioner I spray garde and they are ready for the big world.


----------



## Nebo

I reconditioned miss ivy tonigh, she cam a bit dry and after the first treatment and some wear she needed a bit more All nice and soft now


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Ladies, I condition all of my flos before they make their first steps. It will make it patina faster, but that way I know they are not dry. After conditioner I spray garde and they are ready for the big world.





Nebo said:


> I reconditioned miss ivy tonigh, she cam a bit dry and after the first treatment and some wear she needed a bit more All nice and soft now



Thanks Nebo.  I have the apple conditioner, just need to get the spray.  I may take Miss Bone out once (because I'm just a big kid, lol) and then condition.


----------



## Nebo

The conditioner gives a bit of protection against stain& rain too, so you are good to go and put just the conditioner without Garde, if you want to.

I condition every leather piece I have, from jackets to shoes, wallets, unless its a leather like pebbled, which is already treated and doesnt need anything besides a  baby wipe.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm not sure about that.  What does everyone here do?  Do y'all condition your Flos?
> 
> I'm thinking I probably should since it's a light color and to help avoid color transfer.




I normally only protect mine with a rain and stain guard. I will condition later if need be or if it looks a bit dry when I initially get it. But I will condition my handles because they are more prone to looking dry.


----------



## Vicmarie

Ladies .. I'm gonna call dooney first thing tomorrow morning and place my order ! Finally ! But I still can't decide ! 

I had settled on the small grey flo ... But then I thought " why not large ?" And now im going back and forth ..

Then the grey stanwhich comes into mind again .. Why do I need to be so indecisive ?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> The conditioner gives a bit of protection against stain& rain too, so you are good to go and put just the conditioner without Garde, if you want to.
> 
> I condition every leather piece I have, from jackets to shoes, wallets, unless its a leather like pebbled, which is already treated and doesnt need anything besides a  baby wipe.


 


PcanTannedBty said:


> I normally only protect mine with a rain and stain guard. I will condition later if need be or if it looks a bit dry when I initially get it. But I will condition my handles because they are more prone to looking dry.


 
Thanks y'all.  I ordered the spray from Amazon today.  I don't condition all of my leather bags.  Some of the legacy leather Coach bags I have, I do condition right away, others not at all.  Depends on how the leather looks.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Ladies .. I'm gonna call dooney first thing tomorrow morning and place my order ! Finally ! But I still can't decide !
> 
> I had settled on the small grey flo ... But then I thought " why not large ?" And now im going back and forth ..
> 
> Then the grey stanwhich comes into mind again .. Why do I need to be so indecisive ?




Because there are just too many nice bags.... Lol! I feel your pain.  All of them would be great grey bags. The Stanwich is the perfect in between size to the small and regular Flo satchels, but has a much different look with the contrasting trim. It's a very tough choice.


----------



## Nebo

Vicmarie said:


> Ladies .. I'm gonna call dooney first thing tomorrow morning and place my order ! Finally ! But I still can't decide !
> 
> I had settled on the small grey flo ... But then I thought " why not large ?" And now im going back and forth ..
> 
> Then the grey stanwhich comes into mind again .. Why do I need to be so indecisive ?



I would go with an all gray bag! I love the small satchel and prefer it over the big one. It is really a matter of  personal choice.


----------



## CornishMon

This is a coworkers bag she just received.  Had to show it was so cute.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2755040
View attachment 2755041


Baseball edition


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## Twoboyz

CornishMon said:


> This is a coworkers bag she just received.  Had to show it was so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755040
> View attachment 2755041
> 
> 
> Baseball edition
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki




That is really cute! Dooney does prints so well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Springer

CornishMon said:


> This is a coworkers bag she just received.  Had to show it was so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755040
> View attachment 2755041
> 
> 
> Baseball edition
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki



What a cute triple zip! I just ordered my letter carrier today! This bags are so handy!


----------



## CornishMon

Springer said:


> What a cute triple zip! I just ordered my letter carrier today! This bags are so handy!




Very well made!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Springer

Sorry I am loving my violet clayton right now and feel like I'm plastering his picture everywhere!


----------



## lisa.nickel

CornishMon said:


> This is a coworkers bag she just received.  Had to show it was so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755040
> View attachment 2755041
> 
> 
> Baseball edition
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki




Love it, I wonder if they offer different teams, although I'm rooting for the A's. My whole family are huge fans


----------



## CatePNW

lisa.nickel said:


> Love it, I wonder if they offer different teams, although I'm rooting for the A's. My whole family are huge fans



They have the major league collection in many styles.  I would totally get something from this if we were near a MLB stadium and went to games.  Heck, just having the bag/tote would encourage me to go to the game....LOL!

http://handbags.dooney.com/nav/marketing/MLB/0


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Springer said:


> Sorry I am loving my violet clayton right now and feel like I'm plastering his picture everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 2757384
> 
> View attachment 2757386
> 
> View attachment 2757387


Veryyyy nice


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Sorry I am loving my violet clayton right now and feel like I'm plastering his picture everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 2757384
> 
> View attachment 2757386
> 
> View attachment 2757387




This picture deserves to be plastered everywhere.....it's just that gorgeous.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> This picture deserves to be plastered everywhere.....it's just that gorgeous.




I agree!!! So beautiful and refreshing.


----------



## Springer

Thank you all. Loving it so much right now that it makes me want another clayton. But I want to wait until there's a color on clearance that I want extremely bad........... Hmmmmmm marine.......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CornishMon said:


> This is a coworkers bag she just received.  Had to show it was so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755040
> View attachment 2755041
> 
> Baseball edition
> Be Blessed MoNikki


 
Cute!  I have a friend who wants the Dbacks version of this. 



Springer said:


> Sorry I am loving my violet clayton right now and feel like I'm plastering his picture everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 2757384
> 
> View attachment 2757386
> 
> View attachment 2757387


 
Plaster away!  I love looking at all the pictures.  Doesn't matter to me how many times they've been posted.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Springer said:


> Thank you all. Loving it so much right now that it makes me want another clayton. But I want to wait until there's a color on clearance that I want extremely bad........... Hmmmmmm marine.......



I'm thinking I may have to try the bone Clayton in clearance, but I am gun shy.  I adore my Kingston, but the tassel falls right in the way if the pocket I use most and can't get it 'trained' any different ........stubborn as a man.  I am also afraid the bone color will look like the first one I got even though you ladies have all had the best of luck.  I may wait until I get back from my trio to Reading tomorrow to pull the trigger in it.  Hopefully, I will find something I can't live without for outlet prices


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm thinking I may have to try the bone Clayton in clearance, but I am gun shy.  I adore my Kingston, but the tassel falls right in the way if the pocket I use most and can't get it 'trained' any different ........stubborn as a man.  I am also afraid the bone color will look like the first one I got even though you ladies have all had the best of luck.  I may wait until I get back from my trio to Reading tomorrow to pull the trigger in it.  Hopefully, I will find something I can't live without for outlet prices



Lol. I love that! Daggone tassel is stubborn like a man!

I think bone would be gorgeous especially in the clayton. Do you have a clayton? If you don't, I HIGHLY recommend it. It's such an easy carry. The only reservation I have about bone is that I have never seen the color in real life. I have seen beautiful pictures, like pecans bone flo, but I know pictures can be a lot different than what our own eyes see if it's right in front of us. If you don't mind my asking, what happened with the first bone color of something you got?


----------



## Springer

gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm thinking I may have to try the bone Clayton in clearance, but I am gun shy.  I adore my Kingston, but the tassel falls right in the way if the pocket I use most and can't get it 'trained' any different ........stubborn as a man.  I am also afraid the bone color will look like the first one I got even though you ladies have all had the best of luck.  I may wait until I get back from my trio to Reading tomorrow to pull the trigger in it.  Hopefully, I will find something I can't live without for outlet prices



Also to add about the clayton, I switch bags so often. Usually at least everyday if not twice. I have been enjoying my clayton so much this is the third day carrying it. I don't want to switch! That's how I know that when/if the time comes, I'll be picking up one in the marine.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Also to add about the clayton, I switch bags so often. Usually at least everyday if not twice. I have been enjoying my clayton so much this is the third day carrying it. I don't want to switch! That's how I know that when/if the time comes, I'll be picking up one in the marine.



Your Clayton is beautiful! I cant wait to get one for me   Hopefully they have some new colors for us on sale soon.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Your Clayton is beautiful! I cant wait to get one for me   Hopefully they have some new colors for us on sale soon.



You have the marine and tmoro don't you??? 

That tmoro is beautiful but omg I want that marine. Yes when/if they offer new sale colors in the clayton, I will be participating.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Your Clayton is beautiful! I cant wait to get one for me   Hopefully they have some new colors for us on sale soon.



Also I may like the florentine grey enough if it's offered on 65% clearance. Just wish it was more of a darker grey like on the pebbled or pebbled grain whatever it is.


----------



## Vicmarie

Springer said:


> Sorry I am loving my violet clayton right now and feel like I'm plastering his picture everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 2757384
> 
> View attachment 2757386
> 
> View attachment 2757387




Beautiful springer !


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> You have the marine and tmoro don't you???
> 
> That tmoro is beautiful but omg I want that marine. Yes when/if they offer new sale colors in the clayton, I will be participating.


Oh, honey, I wish! I think you mixed me up with crazyforcoach, she got those two recently. Im still not in the Clayton club. On a ban until I come back from Europe.


----------



## Springer

Vicmarie said:


> Beautiful springer !



Thank you!


----------



## Ahiko

Would anyone happen to have mod shots of the large Camilla bags?


----------



## Nebo

You have them somewhere when there was a Camilla craze going on. Try search by posts, it should come up.


----------



## Ahiko

Nebo said:


> You have them somewhere when there was a Camilla craze going on. Try search by posts, it should come up.



I'll try again.  I searched but only found mod shots of the small Camilla. People have beautiful pics of the large one, but not mod shots with it!


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Thank you all. Loving it so much right now that it makes me want another clayton. But I want to wait until there's a color on clearance that I want extremely bad........... Hmmmmmm marine.......



Hang in there for the Marine. Talked today to the SA at DE outlet. She explained that the existing colors that are on sale should stay on sale when they add new ones. And the reason why there was sooo many colors on sale is because Dooney was doing one too many fashion colors per season. From now on it will be just a two or more in florentine. Like gray and marine, which will be added  to the discounted fashion colors in due time


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Hang in there for the Marine. Talked today to the SA at DE outlet. She explained that the existing colors that are on sale should stay on sale when they add new ones. And the reason why there was sooo many colors on sale is because Dooney was doing one too many fashion colors per season. From now on it will be just a two or more in florentine. Like gray and marine, which will be added  to the discounted fashion colors in due time



I will be waiting. Like a black widow waiting for a mate to enter her web.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> I will be waiting. Like a black widow waiting for a mate to enter her web.



:giggles:


----------



## lisa.nickel

Nebo said:


> Hang in there for the Marine. Talked today to the SA at DE outlet. She explained that the existing colors that are on sale should stay on sale when they add new ones. And the reason why there was sooo many colors on sale is because Dooney was doing one too many fashion colors per season. From now on it will be just a two or more in florentine. Like gray and marine, which will be added  to the discounted fashion colors in due time




Can't wait for the gray


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> I will be waiting. Like a black widow waiting for a mate to enter her web.





LOL!  I am picturing Springer waiting to pounce......  LOL!


----------



## Springer

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL!  I am picturing Springer waiting to pounce......  LOL!



I will be waiting to pounce! With my eyebrows locked into serious position!

Edit: I want that marine bad.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Springer said:


> I will be waiting to pounce! *With my eyebrows locked into serious position!*
> 
> Edit: I want that marine bad.



Haha.  Springer, you are too much, girl.


----------



## Nebo

Looking around Dooney site and found this. Looks like a really smooth florentine. I love it in aqua and french blue sounds yummy.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=72423&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=LLWHLLWH


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Nebo said:


> Looking around Dooney site and found this. Looks like a really smooth florentine. I love it in aqua and french blue sounds yummy.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...23&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=LLWHLLWH



Oh Em gee! I love ALL of those colors! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Looking around Dooney site and found this. Looks like a really smooth florentine. I love it in aqua and french blue sounds yummy.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...23&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=LLWHLLWH




It's really cute.


----------



## Springer

Nebo said:


> Looking around Dooney site and found this. Looks like a really smooth florentine. I love it in aqua and french blue sounds yummy.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=72423&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=LLWHLLWH



Can you imagine a flo satchel in that French blue color? I would have a conniption and spend all I had to get it.


----------



## Springer

Let me start off by apologizing for I have had an energy drink and then got a wild hair to take pictures of some of my bags. I lugged a chair out there and did my thing. Just in case anyone searches these threads looking at various bags and such. 

My poor lavender flo hasn't been carried since July. He just doesn't get any attention anymore since I got all these new ones. He used to be the one I carried the most, almost every day. Now he hangs out in a pillow case 24/7. Omg this is making me sad. But anyways I wanted to take pictures of him against the violet. 




Here are regular ocean flo and satchel with pockets in ocean. Such a stark difference in the texture of the leather!





The two satchel with pockets I have, ocean and baby pink


This picture shows baby pink true color more



My signature collection! I absolutely love all of these. Can't wait to try out the letter carrier. I sure got a good deal on it considering it was the white multi color 


Love this thing and I love the way it feels



Someone else who hasn't been carried since the very beginning of August, medium satchel in Dillen. Also the patent drawstring in ocean, now he gets used a lot. 





This would have been my entire collection if I had included my wallets, my clayton, my salmon flo and The General but I got hungry and stopped.


----------



## Nebo

Springer said:


> Let me start off by apologizing for I have had an energy drink and then got a wild hair to take pictures of some of my bags. I lugged a chair out there and did my thing. Just in case anyone searches these threads looking at various bags and such.
> 
> My poor lavender flo hasn't been carried since July. He just doesn't get any attention anymore since I got all these new ones. He used to be the one I carried the most, almost every day. Now he hangs out in a pillow case 24/7. Omg this is making me sad. But anyways I wanted to take pictures of him against the violet.
> 
> View attachment 2761148
> 
> 
> Here are regular ocean flo and satchel with pockets in ocean. Such a stark difference in the texture of the leather!
> View attachment 2761158
> 
> View attachment 2761163
> 
> 
> The two satchel with pockets I have, ocean and baby pink
> View attachment 2761167
> 
> This picture shows baby pink true color more
> View attachment 2761169
> 
> 
> My signature collection! I absolutely love all of these. Can't wait to try out the letter carrier. I sure got a good deal on it considering it was the white multi color
> View attachment 2761174
> 
> Love this thing and I love the way it feels
> View attachment 2761175
> 
> 
> Someone else who hasn't been carried since the very beginning of August, medium satchel in Dillen. Also the patent drawstring in ocean, now he gets used a lot.
> View attachment 2761182
> 
> View attachment 2761183
> 
> 
> This would have been my entire collection if I had included my wallets, my clayton, my salmon flo and The General but I got hungry and stopped.



Such an amazing collection! Out of all of them the blue patent was jumping out at me! Hahahaha on the last part.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Let me start off by apologizing for I have had an energy drink and then got a wild hair to take pictures of some of my bags. I lugged a chair out there and did my thing. Just in case anyone searches these threads looking at various bags and such.
> 
> My poor lavender flo hasn't been carried since July. He just doesn't get any attention anymore since I got all these new ones. He used to be the one I carried the most, almost every day. Now he hangs out in a pillow case 24/7. Omg this is making me sad. But anyways I wanted to take pictures of him against the violet.
> 
> View attachment 2761148
> 
> 
> Here are regular ocean flo and satchel with pockets in ocean. Such a stark difference in the texture of the leather!
> View attachment 2761158
> 
> View attachment 2761163
> 
> 
> The two satchel with pockets I have, ocean and baby pink
> View attachment 2761167
> 
> This picture shows baby pink true color more
> View attachment 2761169
> 
> 
> My signature collection! I absolutely love all of these. Can't wait to try out the letter carrier. I sure got a good deal on it considering it was the white multi color
> View attachment 2761174
> 
> Love this thing and I love the way it feels
> View attachment 2761175
> 
> 
> Someone else who hasn't been carried since the very beginning of August, medium satchel in Dillen. Also the patent drawstring in ocean, now he gets used a lot.
> View attachment 2761182
> 
> View attachment 2761183
> 
> 
> This would have been my entire collection if I had included my wallets, my clayton, my salmon flo and The General but I got hungry and stopped.



You pictures are great.  I love how you start out by apologizing due to the fact that an energy drink made you do it.  :lolots:  I say "Hail to the Energy Drink!" I love your pyramid-esque poses.  They really give great comparisons.  I love them all, and I totally get why you switch bags 2-3 times per day.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks for the photo shoot, Springer!!   GORGEOUS stuff!


----------



## hopi

Springer said:


> Let me start off by apologizing for* I have had an** energy drink *and then got a wild hair to take pictures of some of my bags. I lugged a chair out there and did my thing. Just in case anyone searches these threads looking at various bags and such.
> 
> My poor lavender flo hasn't been carried since July. He just doesn't get any attention anymore since I got all these new ones. He used to be the one I carried the most, almost every day. Now he hangs out in a pillow case 24/7. Omg this is making me sad. But anyways I wanted to take pictures of him against the violet.
> 
> View attachment 2761148
> 
> 
> Here are regular ocean flo and satchel with pockets in ocean. Such a stark difference in the texture of the leather!
> View attachment 2761158
> 
> View attachment 2761163
> 
> 
> The two satchel with pockets I have, ocean and baby pink
> View attachment 2761167
> 
> This picture shows baby pink true color more
> View attachment 2761169
> 
> 
> My signature collection! I absolutely love all of these. Can't wait to try out the letter carrier. I sure got a good deal on it considering it was the white multi color
> View attachment 2761174
> 
> Love this thing and I love the way it feels
> View attachment 2761175
> 
> 
> Someone else who hasn't been carried since the very beginning of August, medium satchel in Dillen. Also the patent drawstring in ocean, now he gets used a lot.
> View attachment 2761182
> 
> View attachment 2761183
> 
> 
> This would have been my entire collection if I had included my wallets, my clayton, my salmon flo and The General but I got hungry and stopped.





girl you are a riot
what else was in that energy drink
P'can may have to move over
just in case your neighbors have put you on utube
Love when bags are in sunlight brings out their brillant colors


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Looking around Dooney site and found this. Looks like a really smooth florentine. I love it in aqua and french blue sounds yummy.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCC...23&minisite=10020&respid=22372&dbdcc=LLWHLLWH



They had these at reading


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> P'can may have to move over
> 
> just in case your neighbors have put you on utube




I wish they would! Springer neeeeds to be on YouTube!


----------



## MaryBel

Springer said:


> Let me start off by apologizing for I have had an energy drink and then got a wild hair to take pictures of some of my bags. I lugged a chair out there and did my thing. Just in case anyone searches these threads looking at various bags and such.
> 
> My poor lavender flo hasn't been carried since July. He just doesn't get any attention anymore since I got all these new ones. He used to be the one I carried the most, almost every day. Now he hangs out in a pillow case 24/7. Omg this is making me sad. But anyways I wanted to take pictures of him against the violet.
> 
> View attachment 2761148
> 
> 
> Here are regular ocean flo and satchel with pockets in ocean. Such a stark difference in the texture of the leather!
> View attachment 2761158
> 
> View attachment 2761163
> 
> 
> The two satchel with pockets I have, ocean and baby pink
> View attachment 2761167
> 
> This picture shows baby pink true color more
> View attachment 2761169
> 
> 
> My signature collection! I absolutely love all of these. Can't wait to try out the letter carrier. I sure got a good deal on it considering it was the white multi color
> View attachment 2761174
> 
> Love this thing and I love the way it feels
> View attachment 2761175
> 
> 
> Someone else who hasn't been carried since the very beginning of August, medium satchel in Dillen. Also the patent drawstring in ocean, now he gets used a lot.
> View attachment 2761182
> 
> View attachment 2761183
> 
> 
> This would have been my entire collection if I had included my wallets, my clayton, my salmon flo and The General but* I got hungry and stopped*.




Springer, love, love, love the pics!


You are too funny GF! 
So the energy drink made you do it huh? I wonder if that would work with DH...the caffeine made me order the bag  Although it was kind of true when I was shopping on FOS, I would get up early to exercise, take a caffeine pill and between sets check the bags and place orders...it was the caffeine...for sure, I'm so well behave otherwise


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> They had these at reading




GG, I saw some of these but in different colors last month at my outlet, they were in a very smooth leather, very similar to the one used for the happy bag. Do you think the ones Nebo posted are the same just in new colors?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Springer, love, love, love the pics!
> 
> 
> You are too funny GF!
> So the energy drink made you do it huh? I wonder if that would work with DH...the caffeine made me order the bag  Although it was kind of true when I was shopping on FOS, I would get up early to exercise, take a caffeine pill and between sets check the bags and place orders...it was the caffeine...for sure, I'm so well behave otherwise




I knew there was a reason I gave up caffeine....I'd be broke!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I knew there was a reason I gave up caffeine....I'd be broke!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Springer said:


> Let me start off by apologizing for I have had an energy drink and then got a wild hair to take pictures of some of my bags. I lugged a chair out there and did my thing. Just in case anyone searches these threads looking at various bags and such.
> 
> My poor lavender flo hasn't been carried since July. He just doesn't get any attention anymore since I got all these new ones. He used to be the one I carried the most, almost every day. Now he hangs out in a pillow case 24/7. Omg this is making me sad. But anyways I wanted to take pictures of him against the violet.
> 
> View attachment 2761148
> 
> 
> Here are regular ocean flo and satchel with pockets in ocean. Such a stark difference in the texture of the leather!
> View attachment 2761158
> 
> View attachment 2761163
> 
> 
> The two satchel with pockets I have, ocean and baby pink
> View attachment 2761167
> 
> This picture shows baby pink true color more
> View attachment 2761169
> 
> 
> My signature collection! I absolutely love all of these. Can't wait to try out the letter carrier. I sure got a good deal on it considering it was the white multi color
> View attachment 2761174
> 
> Love this thing and I love the way it feels
> View attachment 2761175
> 
> 
> Someone else who hasn't been carried since the very beginning of August, medium satchel in Dillen. Also the patent drawstring in ocean, now he gets used a lot.
> View attachment 2761182
> 
> View attachment 2761183
> 
> 
> This would have been my entire collection if I had included my wallets, my clayton, my salmon flo and The General but I got hungry and stopped.




Now that is some serious purse porn! Love it all!!


----------



## Springer

Thank you all. I so enjoy looking at your alls purse porn so felt it right to provide some!


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Springer said:


> Thank you all. I so enjoy looking at your alls purse porn so felt it right to provide some!


springer, love the rubber bands on the tassels!  i do that too--and elastic head bands, cut in sections, work great too!  now if i can just remember to take the darn things off before we go out...


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> GG, I saw some of these but in different colors last month at my outlet, they were in a very smooth leather, very similar to the one used for the happy bag. Do you think the ones Nebo posted are the same just in new colors?


The only ones they had were aqua and white that I saw


----------



## Twoboyz

lonesomeoctober said:


> springer, love the rubber bands on the tassels!  i do that too--and elastic head bands, cut in sections, work great too!  now if i can just remember to take the darn things off before we go out...




I always forget to take them off!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Girl you are a riot
> 
> what else was in that energy drink
> 
> p'can may have to move over
> 
> just in case your neighbors have put you on utube
> 
> love when bags are in sunlight brings out their brillant colors




lmbo!!!!


----------



## lisa.nickel

Springer said:


> Let me start off by apologizing for I have had an energy drink and then got a wild hair to take pictures of some of my bags. I lugged a chair out there and did my thing. Just in case anyone searches these threads looking at various bags and such.
> 
> My poor lavender flo hasn't been carried since July. He just doesn't get any attention anymore since I got all these new ones. He used to be the one I carried the most, almost every day. Now he hangs out in a pillow case 24/7. Omg this is making me sad. But anyways I wanted to take pictures of him against the violet.
> 
> View attachment 2761148
> 
> 
> Here are regular ocean flo and satchel with pockets in ocean. Such a stark difference in the texture of the leather!
> View attachment 2761158
> 
> View attachment 2761163
> 
> 
> The two satchel with pockets I have, ocean and baby pink
> View attachment 2761167
> 
> This picture shows baby pink true color more
> View attachment 2761169
> 
> 
> My signature collection! I absolutely love all of these. Can't wait to try out the letter carrier. I sure got a good deal on it considering it was the white multi color
> View attachment 2761174
> 
> Love this thing and I love the way it feels
> View attachment 2761175
> 
> 
> Someone else who hasn't been carried since the very beginning of August, medium satchel in Dillen. Also the patent drawstring in ocean, now he gets used a lot.
> View attachment 2761182
> 
> View attachment 2761183
> 
> 
> This would have been my entire collection if I had included my wallets, my clayton, my salmon flo and The General but I got hungry and stopped.




Great collection


----------



## Twoboyz

Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2762412
> 
> View attachment 2762413





Oh my......That is pretty!  Yay for clearance price!!


Next weekend I will get to visit a Dooney outlet - cannot wait!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2762412
> 
> View attachment 2762413



OMG, she is fabulous!!       I LOVE that color, and I LOOOOVE ostrich!   Congrats, TB!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2762412
> 
> View attachment 2762413




OMG, what a find!
Congrats! Style twins! Need to find it in this color.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my......That is pretty!  Yay for clearance price!!
> 
> 
> Next weekend I will get to visit a Dooney outlet - cannot wait!




Thanks NAC! I love it! I'm excited for you. Nothing like visiting an outlet IMHO! Someone bought the ever popular new dark gray pebbled leather chelsea today. It was so pretty. It was hiding behind another bag and I didn't see it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Sarah and MaryBel!  I also got to see the TSV hobo IRL because one of the ladies was carrying it. She had the mushroom. I told her it looked pretty on her and how did she like the lining. She said it was nice because she can easily wipe it if need be. It looked really soft and slouchy, almost puddly. They were three friends shopping together and it sounded like one was getting her first Dooney. One lady said, once you go Dooney you never go back. Lol. The outlet was hopping today. Wish I could have taken some pics but I didn't want to get in trouble.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! I love it! I'm excited for you. Nothing like visiting an outlet IMHO! Someone bought the ever popular new dark gray pebbled leather chelsea today. It was so pretty. It was hiding behind another bag and I didn't see it.





Thanks!  I'm pretty excited to go.  This will be a rare occurrence for me since the closest outlet is 4 hours away, but we are going to be in that area next weekend and I already have an outlet stop planned.  This outlet has Dooney, MK, and Coach.  My plan is to visit all three, but Dooney first.  LOL. Just in case I spend my limit in the first stop, LOL....


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2762412
> 
> View attachment 2762413



Oh-em-jee!

I'm partial to ostrich, and have so far resisted the chelsea shopper.

One word ... irresistible.  

How good was the clearance price,  and which outlet. Are there any left?

Beautiful bag.&#128525;


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2762412
> 
> View attachment 2762413



Congrats! Beautiful!!

When you gonna switch to her??


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I'm pretty excited to go.  This will be a rare occurrence for me since the closest outlet is 4 hours away, but we are going to be in that area next weekend and I already have an outlet stop planned.  This outlet has Dooney, MK, and Coach.  My plan is to visit all three, but Dooney first.  LOL. Just in case I spend my limit in the first stop, LOL....



Dooney, MK, and Coach?  You're going to be in heaven! I like your strategy. Lol!



lovethatduck said:


> Oh-em-jee!
> 
> I'm partial to ostrich, and have so far resisted the chelsea shopper.
> 
> One word ... irresistible.
> 
> How good was the clearance price,  and which outlet. Are there any left?
> 
> Beautiful bag.&#128525;



Thanks LTD! Its my first ostrich bag and I love it! The regular price was $338 and the clearance price was $169, so it was 50% off.  They didn't have anymore.  The did have one in chestnut color.  I went to the Aurora outlet.  It might be worth a call to see if they are shipable, because then any outlet can ship to you.  Good luck.




Springer said:


> Congrats! Beautiful!!
> 
> When you gonna switch to her??



Thanks Springer!  I wanted to switch to her right away, but when I got home I noticed a little flaw in the stitching on one of the handles.  I called the outlet and asked if they would let me exchange it even though it was a final sale, however they didn't have anymore in the gray and I really wanted this color.  She said she would keep watch for anymore coming in and give me a call  So for now, I can't use it unless I decide to live with this flaw.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here's the flaw in the handle stitching. What do you guys think? The problem is its on the front handle. They told me I could ship it to Dooney and maybe get a replacement but then I'm afraid I might get a worse one. Other than this the bag is perfect.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Vlad said:


> Discuss!



Rule number one... if it bothers you, replace it lol

Does it affect the integrity of the handle? I can't tell if the defect is in the leather or stitching. If there's risk the handle will be compromised with use then I'd exchange

It will be hidden if you are using the handles, but visible if you're carrying on your shoulder...


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Rule number one... if it bothers you, replace it lol
> 
> Does it affect the integrity of the handle? I can't tell if the defect is in the leather or stitching. If there's risk the handle will be compromised with use then I'd exchange
> 
> It will be hidden if you are using the handles, but visible if you're carrying on your shoulder...



I know, it kind of does bother me.  But I want to use the bag. 
I don't think the integrity of the handle is compromised.  It just looks like the sewing needle went haywire a little bit and then they got it back on track.  There is a little notch in the leather, but it looks like the resin coated the edge.  I think I will wait a bit and see if  they get another one in at Aurora. The problem is it's on the outside edge of the handle that faces me when I'm looking straight at the bag.  I think if it was on the other side it wouldn't bother me because I wouldn't see it.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2762412
> 
> View attachment 2762413



Beautiful! My Doonista friend loveeees this bag. Every time she sees this bag at Dillards, she cuddles it, lol.

Oh no for the flaw. Hopefully you will find one to exchange or grow to love it


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Beautiful! My Doonista friend loveeees this bag. Every time she sees this bag at Dillards, she cuddles it, lol.
> 
> Oh no for the flaw. Hopefully you will find one to exchange or grow to love it



Thanks Nebo! Hahah, your friend the cuddler. I want to cuddle it too.  I really love it.  I might just live with it. After all I did get a 50% discount.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2762412
> 
> View attachment 2762413



OMG 
I have never seen this bag and you got it on clearance
Congrats - it is stunning!
Did you get it at Aurora?


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> OMG
> I have never seen this bag and you got it on clearance
> Congrats - it is stunning!
> Did you get it at Aurora?



Thanks Hopi!  Yes, I got it at Aurora today.  Yup, clearance at $169.  They had one more and it was a chestnut color.  I really love it.  It's even prettier in real life


----------



## lisa.nickel

Twoboyz said:


> Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2762412
> 
> View attachment 2762413




It's gorgeous, despite the flaw. Congrats


----------



## Twoboyz

lisa.nickel said:


> It's gorgeous, despite the flaw. Congrats




Thanks Lisa!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

What a shame your new grey Ostrich Chelsea has a defect.  It's such a beautiful handbag.   I hope you can find a replacement.  Good luck.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> What a shame your new grey Ostrich Chelsea has a defect.  It's such a beautiful handbag.   I hope you can find a replacement.  Good luck.




Thanks LJ. I might call Dooney customer service. Maybe they can ship me one from the warehouse if there are any left. I don't see the bag on dooney.com anymore so maybe not.  I'll see what they say. The worse that can happen is I keep the bag and since its beauty overshadows its defect I'm okay with it.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks LJ. I might call Dooney customer service. Maybe they can ship me one from the warehouse if there are any left. I don't see the bag on dooney.com anymore so maybe not.  I'll see what they say. The worse that can happen is I keep the bag and since its beauty overshadows its defect I'm okay with it.



You should try. It just might work! I ve seen them at Dillards, so they have to have some.


----------



## Nebo

P.S. If they say no, I would ask them since it is a flaw, is it possible to get a bigger discount on the bag you got and get a refund for the difference.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> P.S. If they say no, I would ask them since it is a flaw, is it possible to get a bigger discount on the bag you got and get a refund for the difference.




I like the way you think Nebo. I'd be all for that. I'm going to give them a call later. Thanks


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz:*  any of the Dooney stores/outlets can check the system to see if there is another one of this handbag anywhere.   Then you could contact that store/outlet directly.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz:*  any of the Dooney stores/outlets can check the system to see if there is another one of this handbag anywhere.   Then you could contact that store/outlet directly.




Thanks LJ. I wonder why my outlet didn't offer to do that for me?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz;*  They seem to have put in a new system recently,  don't know if it's just for orders or if it's for everything.   Anyway,  there seems to be a learning curve and some frustration.  My order from Friday is still not in the system.  Don't know if that's the reason they didn't offer to check for you or if they were just busy or ???


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2762412
> 
> View attachment 2762413



Beautiful


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz;*  They seem to have put in a new system recently,  don't know if it's just for orders or if it's for everything.   Anyway,  there seems to be a learning curve and some frustration.  My order from Friday is still not in the system.  Don't know if that's the reason they didn't offer to check for you or if they were just busy or ???




It could be. They were pretty busy on Friday when I was there, but I don't know if they were when I called later. This SA is pretty love about telling me she can order a bag for me from the warehouse. I don't know, but I'll figure it out when I call Dooney tomorrow. CS is closed for the weekend.


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> Beautiful




Thanks Jenn!


----------



## duckiesforme

Twoboyz said:


> Oops!  Did someone say ban? Well....it was only one small indiscretion. A clearance indiscretion....but what's a girl to do on her day off when it's this gorgeous out? Couldn't pass up this color combo.
> 
> View attachment 2762412
> 
> View attachment 2762413



I just watched your two videos and you did great!! can't wait to see more. I love the ostrich chelsea!  Dillards website has a few samba style bags in ostrich. I would like to have the hobo.


----------



## Twoboyz

duckiesforme said:


> I just watched your two videos and you did great!! can't wait to see more. I love the ostrich chelsea!  Dillards website has a few samba style bags in ostrich. I would like to have the hobo.



Thanks Duckies!! I appreciate the kind words.  It took a lot for me to finally get up the nerve, but now that I have broken the ice it's easier.  It certainly helps that everyone has been so nice and supportive.  Ooh, ostrich in the Samba style? I don't know if I've seen those.  I'm going to have to take a look.  Thanks!


----------



## CanineGypsy

Springer said:


> Let me start off by apologizing for I have had an energy drink and then got a wild hair to take pictures of some of my bags. I lugged a chair out there and did my thing. Just in case anyone searches these threads looking at various bags and such.
> 
> My poor lavender flo hasn't been carried since July. He just doesn't get any attention anymore since I got all these new ones. He used to be the one I carried the most, almost every day. Now he hangs out in a pillow case 24/7. Omg this is making me sad. But anyways I wanted to take pictures of him against the violet.
> 
> View attachment 2761148
> 
> 
> Here are regular ocean flo and satchel with pockets in ocean. Such a stark difference in the texture of the leather!
> View attachment 2761158
> 
> View attachment 2761163
> 
> 
> The two satchel with pockets I have, ocean and baby pink
> View attachment 2761167
> 
> This picture shows baby pink true color more
> View attachment 2761169
> 
> 
> My signature collection! I absolutely love all of these. Can't wait to try out the letter carrier. I sure got a good deal on it considering it was the white multi color
> View attachment 2761174
> 
> Love this thing and I love the way it feels
> View attachment 2761175
> 
> 
> Someone else who hasn't been carried since the very beginning of August, medium satchel in Dillen. Also the patent drawstring in ocean, now he gets used a lot.
> View attachment 2761182
> 
> View attachment 2761183
> 
> 
> This would have been my entire collection if I had included my wallets, my clayton, my salmon flo and The General but I got hungry and stopped.


Wow.....just wow! Stunning collection of beautiful bags. Enjoy them all.


----------



## buffalochick

I just cannot resist sharing my collection. Some of them are very recent. I've just switched brands.....Cannot get over the quality of leather on the Dooneys, and that SMELL, heavenly....Here are my beauties.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















I know, I have too many brown ones, but I just couldn't make up my mind, so I bought them all. I'll thin them out eventually.  Using the front right pocket satchel right at the moment. Very handy large sized bag.  Just got the navy small satchel, the little crossbody and the large domed shoulder tote.


----------



## Springer

CanineGypsy said:


> Wow.....just wow! Stunning collection of beautiful bags. Enjoy them all.



Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

buffalochick said:


> I just cannot resist sharing my collection. Some of them are very recent. I've just switched brands.....Cannot get over the quality of leather on the Dooneys, and that SMELL, heavenly....Here are my beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have too many brown ones, but I just couldn't make up my mind, so I bought them all. I'll thin them out eventually.  Using the front right pocket satchel right at the moment. Very handy large sized bag.  Just got the navy small satchel, the little crossbody and the large domed shoulder tote.



Great looking collection!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seton

buffalochick said:


> I just cannot resist sharing my collection. Some of them are very recent. I've just switched brands.....Cannot get over the quality of leather on the Dooneys, and that SMELL, heavenly....Here are my beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have too many brown ones, but I just couldn't make up my mind, so I bought them all. I'll thin them out eventually.  Using the front right pocket satchel right at the moment. Very handy large sized bag.  Just got the navy small satchel, the little crossbody and the large domed shoulder tote.



wow! amazing mountain of DBs.


----------



## hopi

buffalochick said:


> I just cannot resist sharing my collection. Some of them are very recent. I've just switched brands.....Cannot get over the quality of leather on the Dooneys, and that SMELL, heavenly....Here are my beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have too many brown ones, but I just couldn't make up my mind, so I bought them all. I'll thin them out eventually.  Using the front right pocket satchel right at the moment. *Very handy large sized bag.  Just got the navy small satchel, the little crossbody and the large domed shoulder tote.*


*
*

Stunning
Great collection and a really fun family shot ,
no such thing as too many brown bags(ask Sarah)
and actually I have a hugh amount in the brown family they are all so different it's not like you have anything that looks alike.
 thanks  for sharing


----------



## Twoboyz

buffalochick said:


> I just cannot resist sharing my collection. Some of them are very recent. I've just switched brands.....Cannot get over the quality of leather on the Dooneys, and that SMELL, heavenly....Here are my beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have too many brown ones, but I just couldn't make up my mind, so I bought them all. I'll thin them out eventually.  Using the front right pocket satchel right at the moment. Very handy large sized bag.  Just got the navy small satchel, the little crossbody and the large domed shoulder tote.



Hi Buffalochick, and welcome :welcome2:  You have a great collection of beautiful Dooney's.  There is no such thing as too many brown bags in my opinion.  I've noticed that about my collection once I got them all out.  Twins on the Pebbled leather dome buckle satchel! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

buffalochick said:


> I just cannot resist sharing my collection. Some of them are very recent. I've just switched brands.....Cannot get over the quality of leather on the Dooneys, and that SMELL, heavenly....Here are my beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have too many brown ones, but I just couldn't make up my mind, so I bought them all. I'll thin them out eventually.  Using the front right pocket satchel right at the moment. Very handy large sized bag.  Just got the navy small satchel, the little crossbody and the large domed shoulder tote.




Great collection!  Congrats on your beauties!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

buffalochick said:


> I just cannot resist sharing my collection. Some of them are very recent. I've just switched brands.....Cannot get over the quality of leather on the Dooneys, and that SMELL, heavenly....Here are my beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have too many brown ones, but I just couldn't make up my mind, so I bought them all. I'll thin them out eventually.  Using the front right pocket satchel right at the moment. Very handy large sized bag.  Just got the navy small satchel, the little crossbody and the large domed shoulder tote.




Oh my!!! What a collection! You have a little of everything. And yes, Dooney has the best quality leather that I've found yet and their bags are beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing your collection. &#128525;


----------



## cheidel

buffalochick said:


> I just cannot resist sharing my collection. Some of them are very recent. I've just switched brands.....Cannot get over the quality of leather on the Dooneys, and that SMELL, heavenly....Here are my beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have too many brown ones, but I just couldn't make up my mind, so I bought them all. I'll thin them out eventually.  Using the front right pocket satchel right at the moment. Very handy large sized bag.  Just got the navy small satchel, the little crossbody and the large domed shoulder tote.


 
Lovely collection!!!


----------



## MaryBel

buffalochick said:


> I just cannot resist sharing my collection. Some of them are very recent. I've just switched brands.....Cannot get over the quality of leather on the Dooneys, and that SMELL, heavenly....Here are my beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have too many brown ones, but I just couldn't make up my mind, so I bought them all. I'll thin them out eventually.  Using the front right pocket satchel right at the moment. Very handy large sized bag.  Just got the navy small satchel, the little crossbody and the large domed shoulder tote.




Gorgeous collection!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## buffalochick

Thank you all for your compliments. I'm cutting back a few. Selling a bunch of "other brands" to whittle down to the Dooneys. I just cannot carry much else these days. So conservative and classy.  Trying hard not to go to black, taking the red domed satchel out today.  Looking for the clayton satchel, just cannot get over that bag. I love the hobo, but I'm a satchel carrying lady.


----------



## elbgrl

buffalochick said:


> I just cannot resist sharing my collection. Some of them are very recent. I've just switched brands.....Cannot get over the quality of leather on the Dooneys, and that SMELL, heavenly....Here are my beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I have too many brown ones, but I just couldn't make up my mind, so I bought them all. I'll thin them out eventually.  Using the front right pocket satchel right at the moment. Very handy large sized bag.  Just got the navy small satchel, the little crossbody and the large domed shoulder tote.



Lovely collection, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## macde90

buffalochick said:


> Thank you all for your compliments. I'm cutting back a few. Selling a bunch of "other brands" to whittle down to the Dooneys. I just cannot carry much else these days. So conservative and classy.  Trying hard not to go to black, taking the red domed satchel out today.  Looking for the clayton satchel, just cannot get over that bag. I love the hobo, but I'm a satchel carrying lady.


 
You have a lovely collection. I don't have as many bags as you do, but I feel like I have too many for me. There are some bags in my closet that I doubt I'll ever carry again. I want to sell a few but I really don't know how to.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

macde90 said:


> You have a lovely collection. I don't have as many bags as you do, but I feel like I have too many for me. There are some bags in my closet that I doubt I'll ever carry again. I want to sell a few but I really don't know how to.


selling on the bay is tricky.  never been brave enough, but if you're game, strongly suggest going to "community", then "discussion boards", then "seller board"--(all on the bay,natch).

many pros on there who generously share knowledge...like our wonderful authenticators...plus some really disgruntled people.  read for awhile, you'll figure out who is who.

good luck!


----------



## macde90

lonesomeoctober said:


> selling on the bay is tricky.  never been brave enough, but if you're game, strongly suggest going to "community", then "discussion boards", then "seller board"--(all on the bay,natch).
> 
> many pros on there who generously share knowledge...like our wonderful authenticators...plus some really disgruntled people.  read for awhile, you'll figure out who is who.
> 
> good luck!


Whoo girl....that's a lot to digest. Thanks for the good idea.


----------



## Bobetta

macde90 said:


> You have a lovely collection. I don't have as many bags as you do, but I feel like I have too many for me. There are some bags in my closet that I doubt I'll ever carry again. I want to sell a few but I really don't know how to.




That's my situation too. I'm almost ready to start shrinking my bags and I'm nervous to sell online. I'm thinking the "safest" is eBay. But I see someone responded to this with some advice about checking out the community board and going to check that out.


----------



## Bobetta

buffalochick said:


> Thank you all for your compliments. I'm cutting back a few. Selling a bunch of "other brands" to whittle down to the Dooneys. I just cannot carry much else these days. So conservative and classy.  Trying hard not to go to black, taking the red domed satchel out today.  Looking for the clayton satchel, just cannot get over that bag. I love the hobo, but I'm a satchel carrying lady.




Glorious collection! That was exciting to look at!  Love the Browns. I started out here as a Blue-bag gal and am converting to a whole variety of colors. I'm obsessing with Natural these days. 
Welcome!!!


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta said:


> That's my situation too. I'm almost ready to start shrinking my bags and I'm nervous to sell online. I'm thinking the "safest" is eBay. But I see someone responded to this with some advice about checking out the community board and going to check that out.



Hey, lady. I remember you mentioned on another thread that you will downsize your collection. 

Im thinking of adding a few more, but I have definitely slowed down. I just dont get to carry them all as much, and when I move in to one, Im taking my time before a switch.

Which ones are your trying to get rid off and what is your reason for downsizing if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Hey, lady. I remember you mentioned on another thread that you will downsize your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking of adding a few more, but I have definitely slowed down. I just dont get to carry them all as much, and when I move in to one, Im taking my time before a switch.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones are your trying to get rid off and what is your reason for downsizing if you dont mind sharing?




It's still a work in progress. Lol. And if I was a person that didn't live in phases, I would feel pretty confident in my first-cut choices. But nervous because once I get rid of one, i might want it back Nd I probably won't be getting it again. Or be able to. 
But so far my thinking is with my instant loves. The bags that give me instant joy when I look at it and "must" keep no matter what. Then it shifts to the ones I just don't carry. Nice to keep but haven't had any motivation to use. So far I have my Regular sized Taupe. (Gasp! I know. But I'm so obsessed with my Natural that I just don't think I'll use the Taupe.) Then my Small Flo Teal. I like her size. My only Small. But she's too green for me. So I haven't used her. But is usable, if that makes sense. Then one of my last purchases, my Marine small Crossbody Satchel. Fun to have. Don't "need." I also have an eBay purchase I made. It's like an old school briefcase style. Nice bag. But it's smaller than I expected and super heavy with my work files and laptop. 
That's my thinking so far. But haven't pulled the trigger. Lol. But the collection is so big. And I'm barely storing them properly. Lol. I need more space. Because the reality is, I want to keep buying more bags but now I've come to the point where I can't justify burying more - until I downsize. 
Oh, and I have a new dream bag. Lol. But I don't think I'll ever get it. Gotta find the style name again. It's a Flo but different. 
I think I want another Small Flo though. I saw this lady at the playground the other day and I was obsessed with looking at her Red Small Flo. What stuck out was she carried hers Crossbody but with the flaps up. But it stayed flat better. And I'm, like, dang, that's a snazzy bag. The color really pops and you can tell she's had it awhile but looked good.  
Anyway. Lol. I think I want a Small Red (or pop color) and might be willing to sacrifice the Teal. 
Ok. I'm babbling. But these are all the random thoughts to this obsession. Lol.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

Bobetta said:


> It's still a work in progress. Lol. And if I was a person that didn't live in phases, I would feel pretty confident in my first-cut choices. But nervous because once I get rid of one, i might want it back Nd I probably won't be getting it again. Or be able to.
> But so far my thinking is with my instant loves. The bags that give me instant joy when I look at it and "must" keep no matter what. Then it shifts to the ones I just don't carry. Nice to keep but haven't had any motivation to use. So far I have my Regular sized Taupe. (Gasp! I know. But I'm so obsessed with my Natural that I just don't think I'll use the Taupe.) Then my Small Flo Teal. I like her size. My only Small. But she's too green for me. So I haven't used her. But is usable, if that makes sense. Then one of my last purchases, my Marine small Crossbody Satchel. Fun to have. Don't "need." I also have an eBay purchase I made. It's like an old school briefcase style. Nice bag. But it's smaller than I expected and super heavy with my work files and laptop.
> That's my thinking so far. But haven't pulled the trigger. Lol. But the collection is so big. And I'm barely storing them properly. Lol. I need more space. Because the reality is, I want to keep buying more bags but now I've come to the point where I can't justify burying more - until I downsize.
> Oh, and I have a new dream bag. Lol. But I don't think I'll ever get it. Gotta find the style name again. It's a Flo but different.
> I think I want another Small Flo though. I saw this lady at the playground the other day and I was obsessed with looking at her Red Small Flo. What stuck out was she carried hers Crossbody but with the flaps up. But it stayed flat better. And I'm, like, dang, that's a snazzy bag. The color really pops and you can tell she's had it awhile but looked good.
> Anyway. Lol. I think I want a Small Red (or pop color) and might be willing to sacrifice the Teal.
> Ok. I'm babbling. But these are all the random thoughts to this obsession. Lol.


hey macde90

just my thoughts, imo stuff only, but.    

lots of us here because we are bag obsessed, bag mavens, bagistas, whateve.   (and then there's the lurking sellers, buyers, fakers, shy, public forum adverse, etc etc.).  it's all good, mostly.  (except nasty unspeakable fakers--)!!!!

anyhow.  keep the bags if they make you happy.  give them away, or sell them, if they don't.  

ps.

i want angela's biceps too!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta, Funny I just went through the same process and had almost the same conversation with myself.  I sold small taupe Flo, red Stanwich, red nubuck chelsea, and small Ivy flo. I paid for the kids hockey and bought a new bag. I just wasn't carrying them much and I needed to make room for new bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Bobetta, Funny I just went through the same process and had almost the same conversation with myself.  I sold small taupe Flo, red Stanwich, red nubuck chelsea, and small Ivy flo. I paid for the kids hockey and bought a new bag. I just wasn't carrying them much and I needed to make room for new bags.




Me too!! That's my issue now. I'm trying to decide what to keep and what not to keep. There are several (Small Moss Satchel, Vanessa, Orange Chelsea, and many many more) that I just don't reach for. I'm going through a Clayton stage.  I'm Clayton obsessed. I just ordered another one today. &#128563;&#128563;. Geesh. Violet!!! 

I didn't know u sold the Ivy Flo girlfriend. &#128563;&#128563;.


----------



## Twoboyz

Pcan, for some reason this app won't let me quote so answering to above. 

I can see you selling them all except for your Claytons. Lol! You got the Violet! Yay! Yes I decided to sell the small Ivy because I just preferred the size of the stanwich and I didn't reach for my small satchels as much. Now I feel bad because I still have so many bags that I barely use...but I still want more!


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta said:


> It's still a work in progress. Lol. And if I was a person that didn't live in phases, I would feel pretty confident in my first-cut choices. But nervous because once I get rid of one, i might want it back Nd I probably won't be getting it again. Or be able to.
> But so far my thinking is with my instant loves. The bags that give me instant joy when I look at it and "must" keep no matter what. Then it shifts to the ones I just don't carry. Nice to keep but haven't had any motivation to use. So far I have my Regular sized Taupe. (Gasp! I know. But I'm so obsessed with my Natural that I just don't think I'll use the Taupe.) Then my Small Flo Teal. I like her size. My only Small. But she's too green for me. So I haven't used her. But is usable, if that makes sense. Then one of my last purchases, my Marine small Crossbody Satchel. Fun to have. Don't "need." I also have an eBay purchase I made. It's like an old school briefcase style. Nice bag. But it's smaller than I expected and super heavy with my work files and laptop.
> That's my thinking so far. But haven't pulled the trigger. Lol. But the collection is so big. And I'm barely storing them properly. Lol. I need more space. Because the reality is, I want to keep buying more bags but now I've come to the point where I can't justify burying more - until I downsize.
> Oh, and I have a new dream bag. Lol. But I don't think I'll ever get it. Gotta find the style name again. It's a Flo but different.
> I think I want another Small Flo though. I saw this lady at the playground the other day and I was obsessed with looking at her Red Small Flo. What stuck out was she carried hers Crossbody but with the flaps up. But it stayed flat better. And I'm, like, dang, that's a snazzy bag. The color really pops and you can tell she's had it awhile but looked good.
> Anyway. Lol. I think I want a Small Red (or pop color) and might be willing to sacrifice the Teal.
> Ok. I'm babbling. But these are all the random thoughts to this obsession. Lol.


 I totally  get your reasons. Thats the reason why Im still not getting the chestnut  or natural. Both are too close to taupe, considering what I would pair them with. Same goes with moss and teal, since I have Ivy. Like you I want to get more bags, just be little bit more smart about, considering my lifestyle, wearability etc. 
Red flo is...meooow.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Pcan, for some reason this app won't let me quote so answering to above.
> 
> I can see you selling them all except for your Claytons. Lol! You got the Violet! Yay! Yes I decided to sell the small Ivy because I just preferred the size of the stanwich and I didn't reach for my small satchels as much. Now I feel bad because I still have so many bags that I barely use...but I still want more!




Lol... Yes! I go in spurts like all of us I guess. I was on a reg satchel roll for a minute, then I got use to the outside pockets of the Clayton and I love it. 

I feel on having too many unused bags ... Sighing.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Yes! I go in spurts like all of us I guess. I was on a reg satchel roll for a minute, then I got use to the outside pockets of the Clayton and I love it.
> 
> I feel on having too many unused bags ... Sighing.


yes me too.  but parting with any of them is hard.  find it makes me happy to give them to family/friends.  but i buy mostly vintage.   if i were buying new i probably would not be able to do that...

sympathize with the situation whole heartedly!


----------



## Allieandalf

I've been promising for a few days I'd post my collection.  I'll be doing this in a few different posts so here we go!


Calf sac in british tan & Gretchen hobo


----------



## Allieandalf

Pebbled leather Juliette hobo in dark gray & Saffiano zip zip in dark gray


----------



## Allieandalf

Large flo satchel in crimson & older version of the Annalisa logo lock satchel in tmorro brown.


----------



## Allieandalf

Nylon smith bags in black on black & navy w/red trim.


----------



## Allieandalf

Nylon Smith bag in white w/tan trim & nylon pocket satchel in black
Cabriolet overnight bag in navy & nylon crossbody in black


----------



## Allieandalf

Accessories:  Top row is 1975  barrel bag & 1975 large wristlet.  Second row is 1975 wallet, Gretta medium wristlet (matches the Gretchen hobo) & large black nylon wristlet.  Last row is 1975 key/coin purse & a black croco coin purse.  I do have two other bags I did not post as they will be going bye bye very soon.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Allieandalf said:


> I've been promising for a few days I'd post my collection.  I'll be doing this in a few different posts so here we go!
> 
> 
> Calf sac in british tan & Gretchen hobo







Allieandalf said:


> Pebbled leather Juliette hobo in dark gray & Saffiano zip zip in dark gray







Allieandalf said:


> Large flo satchel in crimson & older version of the Annalisa logo lock satchel in tmorro brown.







Allieandalf said:


> Nylon smith bags in black on black & navy w/red trim.







Allieandalf said:


> Nylon Smith bag in white w/tan trim & nylon pocket satchel in black
> Cabriolet overnight bag in navy & nylon crossbody in black







Allieandalf said:


> Accessories:  Top row is 1975  barrel bag & 1975 large wristlet.  Second row is 1975 wallet, Gretta medium wristlet (matches the Gretchen hobo) & large black nylon wristlet.  Last row is 1975 key/coin purse & a black croco coin purse.  I do have two other bags I did not post as they will be going bye bye very soon.  Thanks for letting me share!




Your collection is gorgeous. Don't you just love the Nylon Smith and Large Pocket Satchel...some of my favorite carefree Nylon bags. 

Your crimson satchel and Juliette hobo are beautiful!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> I've been promising for a few days I'd post my collection.  I'll be doing this in a few different posts so here we go!
> 
> 
> Calf sac in british tan & Gretchen hobo




Gorgeous collection! I love every single item! Twins on the gretchen and the nylon large double pocket satchel in black. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Allieandalf

beyondtheoldme said:


> Your collection is gorgeous. Don't you just love the Nylon Smith and Large Pocket Satchel...some of my favorite carefree Nylon bags.
> 
> Your crimson satchel and Juliette hobo are beautiful!!


Thank you!  The nylon bags are great.  We get a lot of rain where I live & the nylon holds up in any weather.


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous collection! I love every single item! Twins on the gretchen and the nylon large double pocket satchel in black. Thanks for sharing.


 Thanks TB!  I am currently on the hunt for that Saffiano hobo you posted in another thread.  I like the gray color of my zip zip so much I want the hobo in that color as well, but in all honesty, I'll take any color, lol!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beyondtheoldme said:


> Your collection is gorgeous. Don't you just love the Nylon Smith and Large Pocket Satchel...some of my favorite carefree Nylon bags.
> 
> Your crimson satchel and Juliette hobo are beautiful!!




I have 2 Nylon Smith bags... They are the best. You are right... Soo carefree.


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> Thanks TB!  I am currently on the hunt for that Saffiano hobo you posted in another thread.  I like the gray color of my zip zip so much I want the hobo in that color as well, but in all honesty, I'll take any color, lol!




I love the gray too. They didn't have it in the hobo at the Aurora outlet. I like so many of the colors. I believe this style is only available at the outlets. Good luck. I hope you find one.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Allieandalf said:


> Accessories:  Top row is 1975  barrel bag & 1975 large wristlet.  Second row is 1975 wallet, Gretta medium wristlet (matches the Gretchen hobo) & large black nylon wristlet.  Last row is 1975 key/coin purse & a black croco coin purse.  I do have two other bags I did not post as they will be going bye bye very soon.  Thanks for letting me share!


 


What a beautiful collection you have!  Thank you for sharing with us.  I love to look at pictures of everyone's bags.  Such fun!


----------



## MaryBel

Allieandalf said:


> Accessories:  Top row is 1975  barrel bag & 1975 large wristlet.  Second row is 1975 wallet, Gretta medium wristlet (matches the Gretchen hobo) & large black nylon wristlet.  Last row is 1975 key/coin purse & a black croco coin purse.  I do have two other bags I did not post as they will be going bye bye very soon.  Thanks for letting me share!


 
Love your collection! 
I too love the nylon Smiths (I have 2, pink with blue trim and navy with jade trim).


----------



## MaryBel

Allieandalf said:


> Thanks TB!  I am currently on the hunt for that Saffiano hobo you posted in another thread.  I like the gray color of my zip zip so much I want the hobo in that color as well, but in all honesty, I'll take any color, lol!




The hobo is available at IloveDooney.com, not as cheap as at the outlet but at a good discount


http://ilovedooney.com/products/dooney-bourke-saffiano-hobo


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> The hobo is available at IloveDooney.com, not as cheap as at the outlet but at a good discount
> 
> 
> http://ilovedooney.com/products/dooney-bourke-saffiano-hobo




This is good to know. I didn't know MFF bags are in Ilovedooney. Makes sense they would be though. It's not a bad price once you figure in tax and shipping if one doesn't live near an outlet and does a phone order. You'd be up around $155 at the reg 40% discount the outlet gives. Thanks for the info.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

I enjoyed seeing everyone's Dooneys so much, y'all inspired me to share! I have been collecting for about a year now and think I will continue years to come!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Allieandalf said:


> Accessories:  Top row is 1975  barrel bag & 1975 large wristlet.  Second row is 1975 wallet, Gretta medium wristlet (matches the Gretchen hobo) & large black nylon wristlet.  Last row is 1975 key/coin purse & a black croco coin purse.  I do have two other bags I did not post as they will be going bye bye very soon.  Thanks for letting me share!


 
Nice! I love that print! Reminds me of LV . I'm thinking about getting the satchel in this print


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> I enjoyed seeing everyone's Dooneys so much, y'all inspired me to share! I have been collecting for about a year now and think I will continue years to come!




Nice shot!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Nice shot!


 
Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## Allieandalf

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beautiful collection you have!  Thank you for sharing with us.  I love to look at pictures of everyone's bags.  Such fun!











MaryBel said:


> Love your collection!
> I too love the nylon Smiths (I have 2, pink with blue trim and navy with jade trim).


Thank you! I really do enjoy them.


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> I love the gray too. They didn't have it in the hobo at the Aurora outlet. I like so many of the colors. I believe this style is only available at the outlets. Good luck. I hope you find one.











MaryBel said:


> The hobo is available at IloveDooney.com, not as cheap as at the outlet but at a good discount
> 
> 
> http://ilovedooney.com/products/dooney-bourke-saffiano-hobo


TB & Marybel, guess what?  I found the gray!  It's being shipped from the Vera Beach store in Florida.  AND.........it was 50% off!  . I'm soooooo happy!


----------



## Allieandalf

IdreamofDooney said:


> I enjoyed seeing everyone's Dooneys so much, y'all inspired me to share! I have been collecting for about a year now and think I will continue years to come!


 Love it!  You have some really nice bags.  I'm sure there will be many more to come


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Allieandalf said:


> Love it!  You have some really nice bags.  I'm sure there will be many more to come



Thanks so much!


----------



## hopi

Allieandalf said:


> I've been promising for a few days I'd post my collection.  I'll be doing this in a few different posts so here we go!
> 
> 
> Calf sac in british tan & Gretchen hobo





Allieandalf said:


> Pebbled leather Juliette hobo in dark gray & Saffiano zip zip in dark gray





Allieandalf said:


> Large flo satchel in crimson & older version of the Annalisa logo lock satchel in tmorro brown.





Allieandalf said:


> Nylon smith bags in black on black & navy w/red trim.





Allieandalf said:


> Accessories:  Top row is 1975  barrel bag & 1975 large wristlet.  Second row is 1975 wallet, Gretta medium wristlet (matches the Gretchen hobo) & large black nylon wristlet.  Last row is 1975 key/coin purse & a black croco coin purse.  I do have two other bags I did not post as they will be going bye bye very soon.  Thanks for letting me share!




Allie 
You have some very beautiful bags, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Allieandalf

hopi said:


> Allie
> You have some very beautiful bags, thanks so much for sharing.


 Thank You Hopi!


----------



## hopi

IdreamofDooney said:


> I enjoyed seeing everyone's Dooneys so much, y'all inspired me to share! I have been collecting for about a year now and* think I will continue years to come!*




Idream,
You have some really pretty bags to start your collection.  Besides inspiring you to share these ladies will have you multiplying your beauties faster that you can blink It is wonderful that you are posting your pictures.  Great stuff!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> TB & Marybel, guess what?  I found the gray!  It's being shipped from the Vera Beach store in Florida.  AND.........it was 50% off!  . I'm soooooo happy!




Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## MaryBel

Allieandalf said:


> TB & Marybel, guess what?  I found the gray!  It's being shipped from the Vera Beach store in Florida.  AND.........it was 50% off!  . I'm soooooo happy!


 
That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## buffalochick

So I have good news - I sold 5 of my bags that I just wasn't using any longer.  BUT, I bought 3 more. Just had to share.


















Just cannot put the Clayton down.  Looking for a nice red /crimson one now...... LOVE this bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thats great Buffalochick! I love your new acquisitions.  I'm carrying my natural Stanwich satchel today.  Love that bag, how buttery soft it is. I'm also going through the process of selling some of my bags I wasn't using much to make room for new ones. It's sad, but what's the point of them sitting in my closet? Enjoy your new bags.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> Idream,
> You have some really pretty bags to start your collection.  Besides inspiring you to share these ladies will have you multiplying your beauties faster that you can blink It is wonderful that you are posting your pictures.  Great stuff!!


 
Thanks Hopi you're too sweet!  LOL I'm seeing y'alls beautiful bags and wishing I had the same ones!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

buffalochick said:


> So I have good news - I sold 5 of my bags that I just wasn't using any longer.  BUT, I bought 3 more. Just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cannot put the Clayton down.  Looking for a nice red /crimson one now...... LOVE this bag.


 
What gorgeous choices! I really love how you placed the brass charm on your Clayton. It just says "Dooney Classic"! The Stanwich looks so nice and soft, I would love to have one in Denim


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> What gorgeous choices! I really love how you placed the brass charm on your Clayton. It just says "Dooney Classic"! The Stanwich looks so nice and soft, I would love to have one in Denim



49LDavis on youtube just got a Stanwich in Denim for $128 at Dillards.  I don't know if it was a Black Friday special, but just wanted to let you know. She made a video on it.  Good luck


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> 49LDavis on youtube just got a Stanwich in Denim for $128 at Dillards.  I don't know if it was a Black Friday special, but just wanted to let you know. She made a video on it.  Good luck


 
Yes! I saw her video and that's what made me want one! At first I thought of the gray one but after seeing hers I changed my mind. Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> Yes! I saw her video and that's what made me want one! At first I thought of the gray one but after seeing hers I changed my mind. Thanks!



Nothing like youtube enabling. Lol! I ordered the gray.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Nothing like youtube enabling. Lol! I ordered the gray.


 
LOL I know! I love watching those videos and now I want that stanwich, a santorini satchel, Kingston hobo, and more Florentine! all cuz of Youtube lol. Oooh do you have it yet??


----------



## RuedeNesle

Allieandalf said:


> Accessories:  Top row is 1975  barrel bag & 1975 large wristlet.  Second row is 1975 wallet, Gretta medium wristlet (matches the Gretchen hobo) & large black nylon wristlet.  Last row is 1975 key/coin purse & a black croco coin purse.  I do have two other bags I did not post as they will be going bye bye very soon.  Thanks for letting me share!



Hi!

I love your collection of bags and accessories!  You have a variety of styles and materials to fit any mood.  Beautiful!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> LOL I know! I love watching those videos and now I want that stanwich, a santorini satchel, Kingston hobo, and more Florentine! all cuz of Youtube lol. Oooh do you have it yet??



Haha, yup, this is how we grow our collections so fast! Youtube and TPF! :giggles::lolots::giggles:  I just ordered it last night.  I'm hoping mine ships quickly like MiaBorsa's did.


----------



## RuedeNesle

IdreamofDooney said:


> I enjoyed seeing everyone's Dooneys so much, y'all inspired me to share! I have been collecting for about a year now and think I will continue years to come!




Hi!

I love your growing collection! Beautiful!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, yup, this is how we grow our collections so fast! Youtube and TPF! :giggles::lolots::giggles:  I just ordered it last night.  I'm hoping mine ships quickly like MiaBorsa's did.


 
Uh oh sounds like my wallets in trouble  lol.. From Dooney site?


----------



## IdreamofDooney

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> 
> I love your growing collection! Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 
Thanks so much for seeing my collection and for your sweet compliments!


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> Uh oh sounds like my wallets in trouble  lol.. From Dooney site?



Yes from Dooney.com.  They had some Cyber Monday deals yesterday only.  Some of the colors of the Stanwich and other select bags were on sale. The gray and denim were two of the colors that were $199.  Then they were also offering 20% off $200/ 25% off $300/ 30% off $400 total purchase. I checked the site and these deals are gone, but stay tuned for daily deals for 12 days of dooney that starts tonight at midnight eastern time.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Yes from Dooney.com.  They had some Cyber Monday deals yesterday only.  Some of the colors of the Stanwich and other select bags were on sale. The gray and denim were two of the colors that were $199.  Then they were also offering 20% off $200/ 25% off $300/ 30% off $400 total purchase. I checked the site and these deals are gone, but stay tuned for daily deals for 12 days of dooney that starts tonight at midnight eastern time.


 
I got those emails! It was hard to resist, I went over my limit on Black Friday lol. I'm so glad you were able to take advantage, I think your new bag will be stunning! Can't wait to see you post pics! I also can't wait to see what deals Dooney will have these 12 days!


----------



## Twoboyz

IdreamofDooney said:


> I got those emails! It was hard to resist, I went over my limit on Black Friday lol. I'm so glad you were able to take advantage, I think your new bag will be stunning! Can't wait to see you post pics! I also can't wait to see what deals Dooney will have these 12 days!



I went a little crazy too, but I'm getting rid of some so I'm justifying it.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Twoboyz said:


> I went a little crazy too, but I'm getting rid of some so I'm justifying it.


 
LOL nice


----------



## Nebo

buffalochick said:


> So I have good news - I sold 5 of my bags that I just wasn't using any longer.  BUT, I bought 3 more. Just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cannot put the Clayton down.  Looking for a nice red /crimson one now...... LOVE this bag.



These are beautiful, lovely bags! Enjoy them!


----------



## Nebo

IdreamofDooney said:


> I enjoyed seeing everyone's Dooneys so much, y'all inspired me to share! I have been collecting for about a year now and think I will continue years to come!



Beautiful collection!  Very classy, neutral and classic! I love that sexy white croco.


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Nebo said:


> Beautiful collection!  Very classy, neutral and classic! I love that sexy white croco.


 
Thank you Nebo you're too sweet! Lol that is a sexy bag now that you said it!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

buffalochick said:


> So I have good news - I sold 5 of my bags that I just wasn't using any longer.  BUT, I bought 3 more. Just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cannot put the Clayton down.  Looking for a nice red /crimson one now...... LOVE this bag.



We're bag twins with Clayton!! I'm in love with my Clayton too and can't wait to find a sibling for mine. You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## tlo

Nebo said:


> These are beautiful, lovely bags! Enjoy them!



They are GORGEOUS!!  Clayton and Stanwich are two of my favorite satchels!!!!!!


----------



## hopi

buffalochick said:


> So I have good news - I sold 5 of my bags that I just wasn't using any longer.  BUT, I bought 3 more. Just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cannot put the Clayton down.  Looking for a nice red /crimson one now...... LOVE this bag.



Outstanding replacements
 all beautiful bags


----------



## inlovewbags

i only own 2 dooneys as of now..&#9786;Logo lock hobo and medium Dillen Satchel ...I love them both!


----------



## Twoboyz

inlovewbags said:


> i only own 2 dooneys as of now..&#9786;Logo lock hobo and medium Dillen Satchel ...I love them both!




So pretty, both of them. I love the flower charm on the Dillen.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

inlovewbags said:


> i only own 2 dooneys as of now..&#9786;Logo lock hobo and medium Dillen Satchel ...I love them both!




2 great choices girly!!! It's not all about quantity, it's the quality and love that you give them.


----------



## inlovewbags

PcanTannedBty said:


> 2 great choices girly!!! It's not all about quantity, it's the quality and love that you give them.



Yes I agree! I enjoy both of them for different reasons...


----------



## inlovewbags

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty, both of them. I love the flower charm on the Dillen.



Thank you!.. I got it from eBay.. &#127804;


----------



## Twoboyz

inlovewbags said:


> Thank you!.. I got it from eBay.. &#127804;




Thank you. I think I'll have to look for that.


----------



## tlo

inlovewbags said:


> i only own 2 dooneys as of now..&#9786;Logo lock hobo and medium Dillen Satchel ...I love them both!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

inlovewbags said:


> i only own 2 dooneys as of now..&#9786;Logo lock hobo and medium Dillen Satchel ...I love them both!


 
So pretty!  Especially that Dillen satchel that's on my wish list


----------



## Nebo

Saved an episode of Gracepoint, to share a picture of a beautiful twist strap hobo in natural. Worn without folding the top over.


----------



## Nebo

.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> .




Nice catch! Very cute bag!


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> .




Ohhh. Nice. Good eye. And I'm digging the open-flap look. That look has grown on me too with the Flo Satchels. Something I was always super against. Lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> Saved an episode of Gracepoint, to share a picture of a beautiful twist strap hobo in natural. Worn without folding the top over.


 

Good eye!  I have that dvr'd, but haven't watched any episodes yet.  

(I have to be in the mood to watch this - I saw the original series, Broadchurch, with David Tennant, so I know how it all goes.)


----------



## Nebo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Good eye!  I have that dvr'd, but haven't watched any episodes yet.
> 
> (I have to be in the mood to watch this - I saw the original series, Broadchurch, with David Tennant, so I know how it all goes.)



It is really good. I dont get why is most American viewing public so much against originals..everything has to be remade. From series to movies. Im used to subtitles and I love foreign cinematography.

I love mini series. Its not too dragged out. Specially british ones about murders. All the beautiful  and eriee countryside. 

Bobetta, I agree. I caught myself looking at natural!


----------



## lovethatduck

Nebo said:


> It is really good. I dont get why is most American viewing public so much against originals..everything has to be remade. From series to movies. Im used to subtitles and I love foreign cinematography.
> 
> I love mini series. Its not too dragged out. Specially british ones about murders. All the beautiful  and eriee countryside.
> 
> Bobetta, I agree. I caught myself looking at natural!



Love British mysteries, serials, period (costume) stories.  Just finished binge watching "Awake" on Xfinity on the Go  with Jason Isaacs. (He played Col. William Tavington in The Patriot (2000), Lucius Malfoy in the Harry Potter films.) Highly original story about a detective who survives an auto accident where his wife and son are killed . Now he's caught in dual realities--one in which his wife is alive, another in which his son is. It's a mystery and engaging story of how he struggles to grasp the two versions of his life.

(Sorry to barge in. I"ve been following the posts, just not posting lately.)


----------



## Nebo

lovethatduck said:


> Love British mysteries, serials, period (costume) stories.  Just finished binge watching "Awake" on Xfinity on the Go  with Jason Isaacs. (He played Col. William Tavington in The Patriot (2000), Lucius Malfoy in the Harry Potter films.) Highly original story about a detective who survives an auto accident where his wife and son are killed . Now he's caught in dual realities--one in which his wife is alive, another in which his son is. It's a mystery and engaging story of how he struggles to grasp the two versions of his life.
> 
> (Sorry to barge in. I"ve been following the posts, just not posting lately.)



We are all friends here) Ill check it out, thank you for recommending something new.


----------



## immigratty

Here is my avalanche [literally] of Dooneys. I had an old cheap shelf on which I stored my Dooneys [from college days] and it broke  so here is the result as I'm waiting for my new shelf to arrive, can't even get to the other side of my closet [all the purses are blocking it]. When the new shelf arrives and I actually have to take everything off both shelves I will put up a more organized post, and separate each by type [florentine, alto, quilt, bubble, etc.] so you can get a better pic of all I have, many are buried under the avalanche.


----------



## immigratty

hmmm, I'm having problems uploading pics, I tried uploading them from the computer, and they said something about a security thing I have not done, then I tried from photobucket, that's not working either. Very frustrating.


----------



## immigratty

1


----------



## immigratty

well in the meantime, here is the link to the photobucket pics if you are interested in seeing. so bummed. 

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/auniex/media/IMG_1584_zpsd855d11c.jpg.html

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/auniex/media/IMG_1584_zpsd855d11c.jpg.html


----------



## MiaBorsa

immigratty said:


> well in the meantime, here is the link to the Photobucket pics if you are interested in seeing. so bummed.
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/auniex/media/IMG_1584_zpsd855d11c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/auniex/media/IMG_1584_zpsd855d11c.jpg.html



To post a photobucket picture using a link, click on the little yellow "mountain" icon at the top of the Reply message box.  A box will open where you paste the URL of the photo you want to show.  Like this...






And WOW, that's a lot of Dooneys!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> To post a photobucket picture using a link, click on the little yellow "mountain" icon at the top of the Reply message box.  A box will open where you paste the URL of the photo you want to show.  Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And WOW, that's a lot of Dooneys!!




Wow! That's the best kind of Avalanche! I bet you can't wait to get back organized. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> Wow! That's the best kind of Avalanche! I bet you can't wait to get back organized. Thanks for sharing!



Love it! So glad to know we are all very human! I have piles of stuff I'm going through myself.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Wow!* That's the best kind of Avalanche! *


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> well in the meantime, here is the link to the photobucket pics if you are interested in seeing. so bummed.
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/auniex/media/IMG_1584_zpsd855d11c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/auniex/media/IMG_1584_zpsd855d11c.jpg.html



Hi I!

Now that's a good problem to have!  You have a great collection of Dooney bags.  We have some of the same bags and you have some I've lusted for.

Good luck with your new shelving unit!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> well in the meantime, here is the link to the photobucket pics if you are interested in seeing. so bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/auniex/media/IMG_1584_zpsd855d11c.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/auniex/media/IMG_1584_zpsd855d11c.jpg.html




Wow... Lovely!!! I just wanna jump in and smell all that leather.


----------



## hopi

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Lovely!!! *I just wanna jump in and smell all that leather.*


----------



## immigratty

thanx so much everyone for all the love. I've been collecting for YEARS!!! I noticed a lot of people sell their bags, I NEVER do [somewhat of a bag hoarder I reckon haha]. But I'm always so scared somewhere down the line I'll be like oh man, I wish I still had [fill in the blank] bag. So that's about ten years of buying / receiving bags for every birthday / holiday, good day, bad day, any day lol. And I ONLY buy / ask for Dooney, I have no coach [well one coach wallet if that counts], no MK, etc. Outside of Dooney I have one Ralph Lauren bag, two Kenneth Cole, one LV, one Gucci, one Burberry, literally everything else Dooney. [but must admit I am lusting after the Gucci Stirrup Top, and Celine Tie Tote]

As far as Dooney, still a few bags I'm lusting after namely Alto: Camilla, Viviana, Emilia, and Florentine: Clayton [crimson], satchel with pockets [tmoro], bristol.  

Thanx again everyone for the love and my collection is FAR from complete!!


----------



## immigratty

Pic 1. Will only allow me to upload one at a time


----------



## hopi

immigratty said:


> thanx so much everyone for all the love. I've been collecting for YEARS!!! I noticed a lot of people sell their bags, *I NEVER do *[somewhat of a bag hoarder I reckon haha]. But I'm always so scared somewhere down the line I'll be like oh man, I wish I still had [fill in the blank] bag. So that's about ten years of buying / receiving bags for every birthday / holiday, good day, bad day, any day lol.
> 
> *Still a few bags I'm lusting after namely Alto: Camilla, Viviana, Emilia, and Florentine: Clayton [crimson], satchel with pockets [tmoro], bristol.
> *
> Thanx again everyone for the love and my collection is FAR from complete!!




Who isn't

Funny you should say that, I never sell mine.  Even as a bag gets older I don't want to let my favorites go.  Either a family member confiscates them or I will do a trade in for a bag that isn't working well for me.


----------



## immigratty

Pic 2


----------



## immigratty

Pic 3. I guess these give a good idea. If you'd like to see All 14 pics I'll keep the photobucket link. Thanx again


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> To post a photobucket picture using a link, click on the little yellow "mountain" icon at the top of the Reply message box.  A box will open where you paste the URL of the photo you want to show.  Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And WOW, that's a lot of Dooneys!!



Thanx so much Mia, I think I [kinna] have it figured out, for whatever reason it'll only let me post one at a time....or it could be user error. lol


----------



## immigratty

MiaBorsa said:


> To post a photobucket picture using a link, click on the little yellow "mountain" icon at the top of the Reply message box.  A box will open where you paste the URL of the photo you want to show.  Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And WOW, that's a lot of Dooneys!!





hopi said:


> Who isn't
> 
> Funny you should say that, I never sell mine.  Even as a bag gets older I don't want to let my favorites go.  Either a family member confiscates them or I will do a trade in for a bag that isn't working well for me.



lucky for me, family is 500 miles away, so they can't hoard, but mom does take a bag or two with her when she comes to visit, but on the other hand, I usually leave with a bag or two of hers when I go home as well.  hahaha, I've taken about 15 of her bags, and she's taken about 10 of mine, so I guess I'm still ahead.  

in the beginning, I did feel like I was buying any and everything Dooney, and ended up purging a few in the beginning, now, I'll think on a bag for a month before buying [or hinting that I really REALLY want it], so for the most part in the last five years I have been good about not having the buyer's remorse.


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love it! So glad to know we are all very human! I have piles of stuff I'm going through myself.



oh yes VERY!!! everytime I walk in there I get a headache smh


----------



## immigratty

hopi said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!* That's the best kind of Avalanche! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much
Click to expand...


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> 
> Now that's a good problem to have!  You have a great collection of Dooney bags.  We have some of the same bags and you have some I've lusted for.
> 
> Good luck with your new shelving unit!  Thanks for sharing!



thanx so much, can't wait for it to arrive, may be longer than hoped because of Christmas, and I'm going home for the holidays, so I probably won't get it all together until after New Years.  and thanx so much, can't go wrong with Dooney!  all collections are GREAT!!!


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Lovely!!! I just wanna jump in and smell all that leather.



I think I've gone nose - blind to it, hahaha. I take every chance I get to hit the dooney section at the department store or the dooney outlet. YUMMMMMMM


----------



## gatorgirl07

immigratty said:


> I think I've gone nose - blind to it, hahaha. I take every chance I get to hit the dooney section at the department store or the dooney outlet. YUMMMMMMM



I hear ya!  If I lived closer to an outlet, I would be there ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> well in the meantime, here is the link to the photobucket pics if you are interested in seeing. so bummed.
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/auniex/media/IMG_1584_zpsd855d11c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/auniex/media/IMG_1584_zpsd855d11c.jpg.html





immigratty said:


> Pic 1. Will only allow me to upload one at a time



Beautiful collection!  I love that bone satchel, ocean Kingston.. all of them ))


----------



## immigratty

Nebo said:


> Beautiful collection!  I love that bone satchel, ocean Kingston.. all of them ))



thanx so much, I'm a Flo / Alto junkie!


----------



## immigratty

finally received the stand, now just waiting for the plastic cover with zip to help protect them against dust.  swiffering all of those weekly is more than a notion. sorry for the close up pics, getting pretty tight on my side of the closet. will have to take over Hubs' side soon!


----------



## Jnet200

Wow that's a lot of bag


----------



## Twoboyz

I agree with Jnet! That's a lot of bags! Quite the collection you've got there. I'm glad you got your shelf.


----------



## Jnet200

I have about 6 dooney and one on the way got it from the 12 days Dooney.com 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 got the pink !! I'm in love with pink  plus here in south texas it's like Spring/summer all year long &#128526;


----------



## macde90

immigratty said:


> finally received the stand, now just waiting for the plastic cover with zip to help protect them against dust.  swiffering all of those weekly is more than a notion. sorry for the close up pics, getting pretty tight on my side of the closet. will have to take over Hubs' side soon!


Now that's a lot of bags. Do you use them all? Do you ever think about selling any of them?


----------



## Twoboyz

Jnet200 said:


> I have about 6 dooney and one on the way got it from the 12 days Dooney.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the pink !! I'm in love with pink  plus here in south texas it's like Spring/summer all year long &#128526;



She's absolutely perfect! Love that bag.


----------



## Jnet200

Twoboyz said:


> She's absolutely perfect! Love that bag.




Thanks I'm so excited!!!


----------



## immigratty

Jnet200 said:


> Wow that's a lot of bag







Twoboyz said:


> I agree with Jnet! That's a lot of bags! Quite the collection you've got there. I'm glad you got your shelf.



yes, it didn't seem like too many before, but looks like more on the shelf than I feel like it really is.  man so glad I got the shelf too. was so hard getting in the closet, this is so much better. 



macde90 said:


> Now that's a lot of bags. Do you use them all? Do you ever think about selling any of them?



Hey Mac, I use most of them, I'd say 65% I use regularly, and 30% I use semi-regularly.  [day and night bags, will sometimes use 2-3 bags each day].  In the 10+ years I've been collecting, I've never even considered selling, however for the 5-10% I don't really use, for the first time ever I'm considering selling.  I'm just always concerned as soon as I sell one, I'll find the perfect outfit to wear with the bag [hoarder tendencies I know  ]


----------



## Vicmarie

Jnet200 said:


> I have about 6 dooney and one on the way got it from the 12 days Dooney.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the pink !! I'm in love with pink  plus here in south texas it's like Spring/summer all year long &#128526;




Where are you from ?! I'm always happy to meet another Texan ! I'm in El Paso  

Love your new bag , I am also expecting a pink one on Friday !


----------



## Jnet200

Vicmarie said:


> Where are you from ?! I'm always happy to meet another Texan ! I'm in El Paso
> 
> Love your new bag , I am also expecting a pink one on Friday !




Hey Texan  I'm from Harlingen!! Also known as the Rio Grade Valley! May I as which pink beauty you are going to receive??


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

buffalochick said:


> So I have good news - I sold 5 of my bags that I just wasn't using any longer.  BUT, I bought 3 more. Just had to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cannot put the Clayton down.  Looking for a nice red /crimson one now...... LOVE this bag.


 
That is good news times three!  Beautiful bags!!  Love them all. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

inlovewbags said:


> i only own 2 dooneys as of now..&#9786;Logo lock hobo and medium Dillen Satchel ...I love them both!


 


Two beautiful Dooneys to start your collection!  Twins on the medium Dillen Satchel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nebo said:


> It is really good. I dont get why is most American viewing public so much against originals..everything has to be remade. From series to movies. Im used to subtitles and I love foreign cinematography.
> 
> I love mini series. Its not too dragged out. Specially british ones about murders. All the beautiful  and eriee countryside.
> 
> Bobetta, I agree. I caught myself looking at natural!


 


I know what you mean, Nebo.  I'm old enough that I remember a lot of the original movie or series that everyone is remaking these days.  Just goes to show there are no original ideas in Hollywood anymore, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> finally received the stand, now just waiting for the plastic cover with zip to help protect them against dust.  swiffering all of those weekly is more than a notion. sorry for the close up pics, getting pretty tight on my side of the closet. will have to take over Hubs' side soon!


 
What a lovely bag collection!  Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## Vicmarie

Vicmarie said:


> Where are you from ?! I'm always happy to meet another Texan ! I'm in El Paso
> 
> Love your new bag , I am also expecting a pink one on Friday !




Oh awesome ! Not too close but it's not too far lol 

I'm getting this one ! Florentine stanwich satchel in baby pink


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a lovely bag collection!  Thank you for sharing it with us!



thanx, and I'd love to see your entire Dooney collection...you tease us bringing things out one at a time.  but every Dooney I've seen you mod, are absolutely gorgeous. do you have a shot of your entire collection? I'm sure everyone would LOVE to see it!!

I love to see people's entire collections all together.  it gets me excited [and motivated about new bags I want]


----------



## Vicmarie

immigratty said:


> thanx, and I'd love to see your entire Dooney collection...you tease us bringing things out one at a time.  but every Dooney I've seen you mod, are absolutely gorgeous. do you have a shot of your entire collection? I'm sure everyone would LOVE to see it!!
> 
> I love to see people's entire collections all together.  it gets me excited [and motivated about new bags I want]




I love your collection and I agree , I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see her collection too lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I love your collection and I agree , I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see her collection too lol




The only problem is it won't fit in one picture. Lol!


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> The only problem is it won't fit in one picture. Lol!




Haha ! I don't mind clicking on 4 different pictures !


----------



## immigratty

Vicmarie said:


> Haha ! I don't mind clicking on 4 different pictures !



RIGHT!!! It's official NutsAboutDOONEY [yeah, I changed ur name right quick haha] should post several pics that include her entire collection.  And everyone else too. the little things get me excited!

and thanx VM!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

immigratty said:


> thanx, and I'd love to see your entire Dooney collection...you tease us bringing things out one at a time.  but every Dooney I've seen you mod, are absolutely gorgeous. do you have a shot of your entire collection? I'm sure everyone would LOVE to see it!!
> 
> I love to see people's entire collections all together.  it gets me excited [and motivated about new bags I want]


 


Vicmarie said:


> I love your collection and I agree , I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see her collection too lol


 


Twoboyz said:


> The only problem is it won't fit in one picture. Lol!


 


Vicmarie said:


> Haha ! I don't mind clicking on 4 different pictures !


 


immigratty said:


> RIGHT!!! It's official NutsAboutDOONEY [yeah, I changed ur name right quick haha] should post several pics that include her entire collection.  And everyone else too. the little things get me excited!
> 
> and thanx VM!!


 

LOL, thanks y'all!  So sweet!  I posted in the other thread where this was mentioned, but didn't want to ignore y'all here.  

I'm not a fan of taking group photos of my bags.  Pure laziness.  If I ever do get motivated to do so, I'll be sure to post here. 

Thank you for such kind words!  Everyone here is always so sweet and welcoming - I love that about this group.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, thanks y'all!  So sweet!  I posted in the other thread where this was mentioned, but didn't want to ignore y'all here.
> 
> I'm not a fan of taking group photos of my bags.  Pure laziness.  If I ever do get motivated to do so, I'll be sure to post here.
> 
> Thank you for such kind words!  Everyone here is always so sweet and welcoming - I love that about this group.




I can't even imagine how long it would take you to get them all out!  Lol


----------



## immigratty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOL, thanks y'all!  So sweet!  I posted in the other thread where this was mentioned, but didn't want to ignore y'all here.
> 
> I'm not a fan of taking group photos of my bags.  Pure laziness.  If I ever do get motivated to do so, I'll be sure to post here.
> 
> Thank you for such kind words!  Everyone here is always so sweet and welcoming - I love that about this group.



Can't wait! And are so welcome, but no thanks needed. Every comment is true


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Edit:* sorry, posted on wrong thread,


----------



## Ivyshop

Here some of my handbags


----------



## Ivyshop

Here another one


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ivyshop said:


> Here another one




Beautiful bags girly!! Love the mail satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> Here another one




I love all three Ivy! Beautiful collection, from what I've seen so far. I know you have a lot more.


----------



## Ivyshop

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful bags girly!! Love the mail satchel.


Thank you I do love the mail satchel


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> I love all three Ivy! Beautiful collection, from what I've seen so far. I know you have a lot more.


Thank you yes I do have more to show lol


----------



## Nebo

Look what I spotted this morning on HGTV.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Look what I spotted this morning on HGTV.




You have such a good eye! That's so cool!


----------



## immigratty

Nebo said:


> Look what I spotted this morning on HGTV.



there was an episode of property brothers on, when they were working with a group of older twins, and one of the twins had a flo satchel, the other I believe had a zip zip, but they wouldn't get a very good angle. I've seen so many Dooneys on HGTV...makes me love it even more!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Look what I spotted this morning on HGTV.




Nice!!! Love it.. The Small Dillen Satchel.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> there was an episode of property brothers on, when they were working with a group of older twins, and one of the twins had a flo satchel, the other I believe had a zip zip, but they wouldn't get a very good angle. I've seen so many Dooneys on HGTV...makes me love it even more!




I may have to tune in.. It's so refreshing to see Dooney's on TV


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Nebo said:


> Look what I spotted this morning on HGTV.


 
good eye and good bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

nebo said:


> look what i spotted this morning on hgtv.





twoboyz said:


> you have such a good eye! That's so cool!



ita!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My first Dooney....it's love! The tassels have the same colored suede underneath as the pocket! Nice detail ! And my Galaxy Note 4 fits in that front pocket! Bonus!!!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> My first Dooney....it's love! The tassels have the same colored suede underneath as the pocket! Nice detail ! And my Galaxy Note 4 fits in that front pocket! Bonus!!!


 
Gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> My first Dooney....it's love! The tassels have the same colored suede underneath as the pocket! Nice detail ! And my Galaxy Note 4 fits in that front pocket! Bonus!!!



What a beautiful first Dooney!

Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks Ladies! It's so pretty! I can't wait to wear it! I was torn between the Moss and Navy, but I wear alot of jeans and thought the green would be a nice contrast . I was right! It's a great neutral color!


----------



## elbgrl

Thatsmypurse said:


> My first Dooney....it's love! The tassels have the same colored suede underneath as the pocket! Nice detail ! And my Galaxy Note 4 fits in that front pocket! Bonus!!!



This is lovely, congrats!


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> there was an episode of property brothers on, when they were working with a group of older twins, and one of the twins had a flo satchel, the other I believe had a zip zip, but they wouldn't get a very good angle. I've seen so many Dooneys on HGTV...makes me love it even more!



It was the natural satchel! I have posted it on this thread, I think. I thought I saw an Alto Oriana on Housewives of Atlanta, but it was just the top part of the bag, so Im not sure, and the girls in the scene were annoying so I didnt want to go back frame by frame by frame.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> This is lovely, congrats!


Thank You! I can't stop looking at it ! My 15 Yr old son thinks I'm crazy! Lol! IDC!


----------



## Nebo

Thatsmypurse said:


> My first Dooney....it's love! The tassels have the same colored suede underneath as the pocket! Nice detail ! And my Galaxy Note 4 fits in that front pocket! Bonus!!!



I would love to know how much you love it after you carry it for a bit. I want to add a drawstring to my family. You chose  a beautiful color combo.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Nebo said:


> I would love to know how much you love it after you carry it for a bit. I want to add a drawstring to my family. You chose  a beautiful color combo.


Thanks...I'll let you know once I carry it! I carry mostly small /medium bags...I consider this medium, I don't  carry that much stuff; phone ,wallet, glasses, small makeup case and keys ., I like this bag because  even with not much in it , it still holds its shape! It doesn't feel too heavy empty! Will report back soon!


----------



## immigratty

Nebo said:


> It was the natural satchel! I have posted it on this thread, I think. I thought I saw an Alto Oriana on Housewives of Atlanta, but it was just the top part of the bag, so Im not sure, and the girls in the scene were annoying so I didnt want to go back frame by frame by frame.



YES MA'AM!! I believe I saw that one too on RHOA, but yeah I can definitely see not wanting to go back frame by frame with that crew! lol




PcanTannedBty said:


> I may have to tune in.. It's so refreshing to see Dooney's on TV



yes it is, especially after seeing those annoying "C's" everywhere [no offense to ppl who like that type of thing lol] but beyond that, it's a cool show, but I so love decorating, and can watch hgtv all day long especially on "before and after" shows like property brothers, love it or list it, fixer upper, etc.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> My first Dooney....it's love! The tassels have the same colored suede underneath as the pocket! Nice detail ! And my Galaxy Note 4 fits in that front pocket! Bonus!!!




Gorgeous and congrats on your first Dooney!  It's a beautiful choice! I almost got the satchel and Moss was my choice too. It's such a great color and so beautiful in the Nubuk.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> YES MA'AM!! I believe I saw that one too on RHOA, but yeah I can definitely see not wanting to go back frame by frame with that crew! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it is, especially after seeing those annoying "C's" everywhere [no offense to ppl who like that type of thing lol] but beyond that, it's a cool show, but I so love decorating, and can watch hgtv all day long especially on "before and after" shows like property brothers, love it or list it, fixer upper, etc.




I was an HGTV junkie on and off for years. House Hunters and Property Brothers are two of my favorites. DH can watch Love It Or List It and Holmes on Homes for hours. I started getting hooked way back in the Trading Spaces days.


----------



## Nebo

I love Property Brothers and Rehab junkie) I wanted to show you my two Dooney wallets. As some of you know, I dont match my wallets to my bags and now my bff and Husband of Mine decided I needed two. I got them as Christmas presents from the above mentioned. I moved in the canvas blue one this week. I like it. All the cards are so easy to put in/ pull out. It has a back zip pocket, but I have a coin purse, so I use it for some less needed loyalty cards. Guess I have to keep matching them up))


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I love Property Brothers and Rehab junkie) I wanted to show you my two Dooney wallets. As some of you know, I dont match my wallets to my bags and now my bff and Husband of Mine decided I needed two. I got them as Christmas presents from the above mentioned. I moved in the canvas blue one this week. I like it. All the cards are so easy to put in/ pull out. It has a back zip pocket, but I have a coin purse, so I use it for some less needed loyalty cards. Guess I have to keep matching them up))




Really cute! It's nice to have two different kinds. It gives you a little variety in function and style.


----------



## hopi

Nebo said:


> I love Property Brothers and Rehab junkie) I wanted to show you my two Dooney wallets. As some of you know, I dont match my wallets to my bags and now my bff and Husband of Mine decided I needed two. I got them as Christmas presents from the above mentioned. I moved in the canvas blue one this week. I like it. All the cards are so easy to put in/ pull out. It has a back zip pocket, but I have a coin purse, so I use it for some less needed loyalty cards. Guess I have to keep matching them up))



Such great gifts and wallets - Nice


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Nebo said:


> I love Property Brothers and Rehab junkie) I wanted to show you my two Dooney wallets. As some of you know, I dont match my wallets to my bags and now my bff and Husband of Mine decided I needed two. I got them as Christmas presents from the above mentioned. I moved in the canvas blue one this week. I like it. All the cards are so easy to put in/ pull out. It has a back zip pocket, but I have a coin purse, so I use it for some less needed loyalty cards. Guess I have to keep matching them up))


 Nice!  I love the zip around, that's my favorite style of wallet. Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nebo said:


> I love Property Brothers and Rehab junkie) I wanted to show you my two Dooney wallets. As some of you know, I dont match my wallets to my bags and now my bff and Husband of Mine decided I needed two. I got them as Christmas presents from the above mentioned. I moved in the canvas blue one this week. I like it. All the cards are so easy to put in/ pull out. It has a back zip pocket, but I have a coin purse, so I use it for some less needed loyalty cards. Guess I have to keep matching them up))



Hi Nebo!

I love both!  Enjoy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Nebo said:


> I love Property Brothers and Rehab junkie) I wanted to show you my two Dooney wallets. As some of you know, I dont match my wallets to my bags and now my bff and Husband of Mine decided I needed two. I got them as Christmas presents from the above mentioned. I moved in the canvas blue one this week. I like it. All the cards are so easy to put in/ pull out. It has a back zip pocket, but I have a coin purse, so I use it for some less needed loyalty cards. Guess I have to keep matching them up))


Very nice! I never match my wallet either! I only have two wallets, I don't like to spend the money on wallets ...is rather have more purses! My coach wallet is in my new Dooney bag right now! I hope I'm not breaking any unspoken rules! Lol.....all my purses are Coach except for my new Dooney and 1 Kate Spade!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I always admire those who change wallets often to match their handbags.   I change handbags several times a week,  but only change my wallet a few times a year.  I think it's so elegant when the wallet matches the handbag,  but it just too much work for me to change the wallet more often.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nebo said:


> I love Property Brothers and Rehab junkie) I wanted to show you my two Dooney wallets. As some of you know, I dont match my wallets to my bags and now my bff and Husband of Mine decided I needed two. I got them as Christmas presents from the above mentioned. I moved in the canvas blue one this week. I like it. All the cards are so easy to put in/ pull out. It has a back zip pocket, but I have a coin purse, so I use it for some less needed loyalty cards. Guess I have to keep matching them up))



Very nice, Nebo!   Enjoy them.


----------



## lovethecoach

Nebo said:


> I love Property Brothers and Rehab junkie) I wanted to show you my two Dooney wallets. As some of you know, I dont match my wallets to my bags and now my bff and Husband of Mine decided I needed two. I got them as Christmas presents from the above mentioned. I moved in the canvas blue one this week. I like it. All the cards are so easy to put in/ pull out. It has a back zip pocket, but I have a coin purse, so I use it for some less needed loyalty cards. Guess I have to keep matching them up))


Those are both so nice! I particularly like the canvas blue one. Are these fabric lined inside, or are they the red vinyl? I just got a florentine continental clutch in ocean. I love the leather, just not sure about the vinyl inside.


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> I love Property Brothers and Rehab junkie) I wanted to show you my two Dooney wallets. As some of you know, I dont match my wallets to my bags and now my bff and Husband of Mine decided I needed two. I got them as Christmas presents from the above mentioned. I moved in the canvas blue one this week. I like it. All the cards are so easy to put in/ pull out. It has a back zip pocket, but I have a coin purse, so I use it for some less needed loyalty cards. Guess I have to keep matching them up))



Lovely wallets Nebo!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> I love Property Brothers and Rehab junkie) I wanted to show you my two Dooney wallets. As some of you know, I dont match my wallets to my bags and now my bff and Husband of Mine decided I needed two. I got them as Christmas presents from the above mentioned. I moved in the canvas blue one this week. I like it. All the cards are so easy to put in/ pull out. It has a back zip pocket, but I have a coin purse, so I use it for some less needed loyalty cards. Guess I have to keep matching them up))



Both are beautiful!

I don't change out wallets on a regular basis, although I change out bags on a daily basis. Last year I only used one wallet for the entire year and that was my Tory Burch. It's still in good condition but definitely broken in.

I did end up buying 4 new wallets over the holidays because of good sales and because I want to extend the life of my wallets. My plan is to change out with each season. One of the 4 wallets is a Dooney & Bourke. That one will be my fall time wallet.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> I was an HGTV junkie on and off for years. House Hunters and Property Brothers are two of my favorites. DH can watch Love It Or List It and Holmes on Homes for hours. I started getting hooked way back in the Trading Spaces days.



I love all of those!!


----------



## immigratty

It's official, I"m taking over hubs' side of the closet.  haha. 

Introducing the "Alto Rack" [with a few Flo's on the fourth shelf down] also notice the Viviana up top. I'll post in mini-reveal as well.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> It's official, I"m taking over hubs' side of the closet.  haha.
> 
> Introducing the "Alto Rack" [with a few Flo's on the fourth shelf down] also notice the Viviana up top. I'll post in mini-reveal as well.




It looks great IM! We gotta do what we gotta do don't we? I took over Hubs closet too. I gave him the one we shared and then added a free standing armoire from Ikea. Best thing we ever did!


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> It's official, I"m taking over hubs' side of the closet.  haha.
> 
> Introducing the "Alto Rack" [with a few Flo's on the fourth shelf down] also notice the Viviana up top. I'll post in mini-reveal as well.





Twoboyz said:


> It looks great IM! *We gotta do what we gotta do don't we? I took over Hubs closet too.* I gave him the one we shared and then added a free standing armoire from Ikea. Best thing we ever did!



Hi I!

I LOVE your Alto Rack!  You are very organized! And your bags are beautiful!  TB is right, we gotta do what we gotta do.  I didn't want to have my bags in hubs face as a reminder of the many bags I had, so I was very subtle and moved some of my clothes over to his closet, a few at a time, to make room for more bags in my closet.  As long as the clothes he normally reached for were front and center he never noticed (or cared).


----------



## TaterTots

SOOOO  got to do what we got to do.  Just yesterday I cleaned out a closet we had been using for storage in my makeup room / spare bedroom just to be used for new bags as I purchase them.  This way I feel like Hubby will only focus on the ones taking up all the shelving in our shared walk in closet just simply because he is never in "my room" for anything.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> It looks great IM! We gotta do what we gotta do don't we? I took over Hubs closet too. I gave him the one we shared and then added a free standing armoire from Ikea. Best thing we ever did!



I love the free standing armoire's, they are so beautiful.  unfortunately, not enough room here for that, so I got the "open air' shelf. man, following the holidays, my bags were just stuffed on top of each other, so now with the new shelf everything has ample space, not smooshed and....dare I say it....room for a few more bags! lol



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> 
> I LOVE your Alto Rack!  You are very organized! And your bags are  beautiful!  TB is right, we gotta do what we gotta do.  I didn't want to  have my bags in hubs face as a reminder of the many bags I had, so I  was very subtle and moved some of my clothes over to his closet, a few  at a time, to make room for more bags in my closet.  As long as the  clothes he normally reached for were front and center he never noticed  (or cared).



Thanx so much RN.  Man, with limited space [and not limited bags] I have to keep it this way, or it would be a complete mess [like the pics I posted when I first came to TPF] and I'd never be able to find anything.  

hahaaha, I wish we had our own closets, that would be the ideal situation [also would prefer for him to not have the constant reminder that I have a problem/addiction]. and your idea sounds awesome.  but unfortunately we share, so I get "the look" [very hard side eye] every morning he has to squeeze on the side of the shelf to get his clothes closest to the wall that the shelf is blocking. hahaha I just pretend I don't see it, but I do, it's pretty hard to miss a long 45 second hard stare. lolol



TaterTots said:


> SOOOO  got to do what we got to do.  Just  yesterday I cleaned out a closet we had been using for storage in my  makeup room / spare bedroom just to be used for new bags as I purchase  them.  This way I feel like Hubby will only focus on the ones taking up  all the shelving in our shared walk in closet just simply because he is  never in "my room" for anything.



that is an excellent idea. we do have a huge storage closet [15 x 5] that would be PERFECT for handbags, blocked away from sun etc., unfortunately it's full of other crap that I need to sell/give away [not handbags of course] and I"ve just been way too lazy to do it.  once I clean that out, that is exactly where I'm going to put everything. I resolve to make a dent in it this weekend! thanx for the idea TT


----------



## RuedeNesle

immigratty said:


> hahaaha, I wish we had our own closets, that would be the ideal situation [also would prefer for him to not have the constant reminder that I have a problem/addiction]. and your idea sounds awesome.  but unfortunately we share, so I get "the look" [very hard side eye] every morning he has to squeeze on the side of the shelf to get his clothes closest to the wall that the shelf is blocking. hahaha *I just pretend I don't see it, but I do, it's pretty hard to miss a long 45 second hard stare. lolol
> 
> *



  What we endure for our addiction!


----------



## immigratty

RuedeNesle said:


> What we endure for our addiction!



lolol don't we though!!


----------



## immigratty

all of the Dooneystas should go post their bags in the bag showcase on the purse forum. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> hahaaha, I wish we had our own closets, that would be the ideal situation [also would prefer for him to not have the constant reminder that I have a problem/addiction]. and your idea sounds awesome.  but unfortunately we share, so I get "the look" [very hard side eye] every morning he has to squeeze on the side of the shelf to get his clothes closest to the wall that the shelf is blocking. hahaha I just pretend I don't see it, but I do, it's pretty hard to miss a long 45 second hard stare. lolol




OMG! I'm laughing my butt off!

My DH and me have separate bedrooms (he snores like Fluffy, the 3-headed dog from Harry Potter, with the drool and all). I have a stray bag or two on the shelves of his closet. I've been dropping the idea that he should just make a really large bedroom/man-cave for himself downstairs next to the workshop in the basement. 

I'm patient with stuff like this...showing him layouts and such...ultimately I want his current bedroom for my dolls and bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE your Alto Rack!  You are very organized! And your bags are beautiful!  TB is right, we gotta do what we gotta do.  I didn't want to have my bags in hubs face as a reminder of the many bags I had, so I was very subtle and moved some of my clothes over to his closet, a few at a time, to make room for more bags in my closet.  As long as the clothes he normally reached for were front and center he never noticed (or cared).




Lol, too funny RN! Ain't that the truth about these guys though. My DH wears the same three tee shirts from the top of his dresser drawer. The 30 others crammed under the top layer never get worn!


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! I'm laughing my butt off!
> 
> My DH and me have separate bedrooms (he snores like Fluffy, the 3-headed dog from Harry Potter, with the drool and all). I have a stray bag or two on the shelves of his closet. I've been dropping the idea that he should just make a really large bedroom/man-cave for himself downstairs next to the workshop in the basement.
> 
> I'm patient with stuff like this...showing him layouts and such...ultimately I want his current bedroom for my dolls and bags.




Rotflmao! Fluffy the three headed dog  Great scheming on your part. My DH sleeps in his man cave. He's up way too late for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> all of the Dooneystas should go post their bags in the bag showcase on the purse forum.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/




This is nice IM. Thanks for pointing this out.  Going to go check it out.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> This is nice IM. Thanks for pointing this out.  Going to go check it out.



Yesssssss, I can't help but notice Dooney [for whatever reason] appears to be the red head stepchild of the purse forum. So I see everyone with their Louis', Chanels, Balenciago, Gucci, and Hermes etc. collections, but not enough of us on there. Ppl see Dooney as only the "teeny-bopper tragedy" of a few years ago, we need to show them the breadth and depth of Dooney handbags. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! I'm laughing my butt off!
> 
> My DH and me have separate bedrooms (he snores like Fluffy, the 3-headed  dog from Harry Potter, with the drool and all). I have a stray bag or  two on the shelves of his closet. I've been dropping the idea that he  should just make a really large bedroom/man-cave for himself downstairs  next to the workshop in the basement.
> 
> I'm patient with stuff like this...showing him layouts and  such...ultimately I want his current bedroom for my dolls and  bags.





Twoboyz said:


> Rotflmao! Fluffy the three headed dog  Great  scheming on your part. My DH sleeps in his man cave. He's up way too  late for me.



you two are friggin hilarious... and yes, sadly I have a "fluffy" on my hands as well.  if only I could get him to sleep in the spare room! lol



Twoboyz said:


> Lol, too funny RN! Ain't that the truth about  these guys though. My DH wears the same three tee shirts from the top of  his dresser drawer. The 30 others crammed under the top layer never get  worn!



Our DH are twins. I literally have to rotate through his tshirts and boxers every week, otherwise the ones on top will be worn out, while the ones below are in pristine new condition. smh


----------



## oldbaglover

Glitter_pixie said:


> OMG! I'm laughing my butt off!
> 
> My DH and me have separate bedrooms (he snores like Fluffy, the 3-headed dog from Harry Potter, with the drool and all). I have a stray bag or two on the shelves of his closet. I've been dropping the idea that he should just make a really large bedroom/man-cave for himself downstairs next to the workshop in the basement.
> 
> I'm patient with stuff like this...showing him layouts and such...ultimately I want his current bedroom for my dolls and bags.


Yours sounds like my hubs, snores real loud. His side of the closet is so crammed there is no room for my bags. he has another bedroom just crammed and piled with his stuff. Plus, the basement looks like a hoarders with all his sporting goods, boots, etc. He wanted the middle bedroom when our son moved out but I beat him to it using it for sewing and crafts.  He isn't allowed to use that closet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Lol, too funny RN! Ain't that the truth about these guys though. My DH wears the same three tee shirts from the top of his dresser drawer. The 30 others crammed under the top layer never get worn!



 Yep!  All my DH needs is his favorite team jersey, depending on the season, favorite sweatshirt, t-shirt, and work clothes!


----------



## TaterTots

immigratty said:


> I love the free standing armoire's, they are so beautiful.  unfortunately, not enough room here for that, so I got the "open air' shelf. man, following the holidays, my bags were just stuffed on top of each other, so now with the new shelf everything has ample space, not smooshed and....dare I say it....room for a few more bags! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx so much RN.  Man, with limited space [and not limited bags] I have to keep it this way, or it would be a complete mess [like the pics I posted when I first came to TPF] and I'd never be able to find anything.
> 
> hahaaha, I wish we had our own closets, that would be the ideal situation [also would prefer for him to not have the constant reminder that I have a problem/addiction]. and your idea sounds awesome.  but unfortunately we share, so I get "the look" [very hard side eye] every morning he has to squeeze on the side of the shelf to get his clothes closest to the wall that the shelf is blocking. hahaha I just pretend I don't see it, but I do, it's pretty hard to miss a long 45 second hard stare. lolol
> 
> 
> 
> that is an excellent idea. we do have a huge storage closet [15 x 5] that would be PERFECT for handbags, blocked away from sun etc., unfortunately it's full of other crap that I need to sell/give away [not handbags of course] and I"ve just been way too lazy to do it.  once I clean that out, that is exactly where I'm going to put everything. I resolve to make a dent in it this weekend! thanx for the idea TT




Your welcome!  I had been trying and trying to think of a good place for mine and it just hit me that the closet A) needed cleaning and B) would work perfect. Glad I could also help you out.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Yep!  All my DH needs is his favorite team jersey, depending on the season, favorite sweatshirt, t-shirt, and work clothes!



:giggles:


----------



## handbagaddict80

Here are mine.  
Saffiano tote in red
Eva large Shopper tote
Pebble Grain Drawstring 

Used to be a big Dooney collector.  Slowly coming back.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbagaddict80 said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> Saffiano tote in red
> 
> Eva large Shopper tote
> 
> Pebble Grain Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> Used to be a big Dooney collector.  Slowly coming back.




Nice way to get started back up... &#128515;. I'm loving the drawstrings lately.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

handbagaddict80 said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> Saffiano tote in red
> 
> Eva large Shopper tote
> 
> Pebble Grain Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> Used to be a big Dooney collector.  Slowly coming back.




Nice collection. I really love the PG Drawstring.

(Dooneys are like potato chips.)


----------



## Twoboyz

handbagaddict80 said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> Saffiano tote in red
> 
> Eva large Shopper tote
> 
> Pebble Grain Drawstring
> 
> 
> 
> Used to be a big Dooney collector.  Slowly coming back.




Very nice collection. Dooney is glad to have you back.


----------



## Nebo

lovethecoach said:


> Those are both so nice! I particularly like the canvas blue one. Are these fabric lined inside, or are they the red vinyl? I just got a florentine continental clutch in ocean. I love the leather, just not sure about the vinyl inside.



Sorry about the late reply. The coated canvas is lined with vinyl. It doesnt bother me, it kinda goes with the coated canvas. Most of it is naked vachetta on the inside. The pebbled leather one is fabric lined.


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

I don't have very many Dooney's but here are 2 of them. I got the black one for only 78.00 at the Dooney Outlet in Orlando last April. I thought what a deal  The pink one was a gift from my mother from QVC years ago.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Tiffanyinnc said:


> I don't have very many Dooney's but here are 2 of them. I got the black one for only 78.00 at the Dooney Outlet in Orlando last April. I thought what a deal  The pink one was a gift from my mother from QVC years ago.



I used to have the same bag as the pink one, only mine was grass green


----------



## Twoboyz

Tiffanyinnc said:


> I don't have very many Dooney's but here are 2 of them. I got the black one for only 78.00 at the Dooney Outlet in Orlando last April. I thought what a deal  The pink one was a gift from my mother from QVC years ago.




I love your collection Tiffany! That multi is so pretty. The colors really pop against the black. The pink bag looks so nice and easy to carry. Love that style with the pockets on the front. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tristaeliseh

My Dooneys tend to be on the vintage side but I do want one that's more modern but here's a current photo of all mine  Most of them (4 out of the 7) were found at Vintage Vogue here in Indy which is a branch off of Goodwill but more designer related... the other 3 were found at Goodwill, on the floor, so original purse prices of 3.99!


----------



## Trudysmom

tristaeliseh said:


> My Dooneys tend to be on the vintage side but I do want one that's more modern but here's a current photo of all mine  Most of them (4 out of the 7) were found at Vintage Vogue here in Indy which is a branch off of Goodwill but more designer related... the other 3 were found at Goodwill, on the floor, so original purse prices of 3.99!


Vintage styles are fantastic, so much character and so pretty. Love your bags!!!! As you can see, I love vintage also.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> Vintage styles are fantastic, so much character and so pretty. Love your bags!!!! As you can see, I love vintage also.




Both are gorgeous collections!!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Trudysmom said:


> Vintage styles are fantastic, so much character and so pretty. Love your bags!!!! As you can see, I love vintage also.


Is that a coinpurse by your black satchel? Or the worlds smallest purse?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Tiffanyinnc said:


> I don't have very many Dooney's but here are 2 of them. I got the black one for only 78.00 at the Dooney Outlet in Orlando last April. I thought what a deal  The pink one was a gift from my mother from QVC years ago.




These are real sweet! I especially like the monogram.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tristaeliseh said:


> My Dooneys tend to be on the vintage side but I do want one that's more modern but here's a current photo of all mine  Most of them (4 out of the 7) were found at Vintage Vogue here in Indy which is a branch off of Goodwill but more designer related... the other 3 were found at Goodwill, on the floor, so original purse prices of 3.99!




I love stories like this...finding treasures like this and at great prices. Very nice vintage bags!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> Vintage styles are fantastic, so much character and so pretty. Love your bags!!!! As you can see, I love vintage also.




I've seen your vintage collection before and never get tired of seeing it...beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've seen your vintage collection before and never get tired of seeing it...beautiful!


Thank you. I love seeing photos SO much so I add them a lot, ha. I love seeing everyone's bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Is that a coinpurse by your black satchel? Or the worlds smallest purse?


That is a key keeper I think, looks like a tiny purse. Adorable. They are all like new.


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> My Dooneys tend to be on the vintage side but I do want one that's more modern but here's a current photo of all mine  Most of them (4 out of the 7) were found at Vintage Vogue here in Indy which is a branch off of Goodwill but more designer related... the other 3 were found at Goodwill, on the floor, so original purse prices of 3.99!




Nice collection tristaeliseh! Welcome


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> Vintage styles are fantastic, so much character and so pretty. Love your bags!!!! As you can see, I love vintage also.


Oh those are gorgeous! I love seeing teton Dooneys, those are amazing.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> Nice collection tristaeliseh! Welcome


Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love stories like this...finding treasures like this and at great prices. Very nice vintage bags!


Thank you! They certainly make me smile


----------



## Rubyslipperss

This is my first Dooney purchase since I retired 3 years ago.  I just love the floral.I wish they would make more.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Can hardly wait till Spring!


----------



## Rubyslipperss

Twoboyz said:


> Nice collection tristaeliseh! Welcome


I hate to say it but those old Dooney's tend to last forever.  They were so heavy but the quality was worth the extra weight.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Rubyslipperss said:


> This is my first Dooney purchase since I retired 3 years ago.  I just love the floral.I wish they would make more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly wait till Spring!




Cute!!! They have a couple newer floral patterns out there now. Hope you can find some.


----------



## Twoboyz

Rubyslipperss said:


> This is my first Dooney purchase since I retired 3 years ago.  I just love the floral.I wish they would make more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly wait till Spring!




It's so pretty! I love this pattern. Yes, as Pcan mentioned there are quite a few floral prints out there now. It seems TJ Maxx and Marshall's have quite a few now. Enjoy


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Rubyslipperss said:


> This is my first Dooney purchase since I retired 3 years ago.  I just love the floral.I wish they would make more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly wait till Spring!




So lovely! I love the florals, too.


----------



## Trudysmom

Rubyslipperss said:


> This is my first Dooney purchase since I retired 3 years ago.  I just love the floral.I wish they would make more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly wait till Spring!


How pretty. There are some floral double handle small totes. I just bought a pink bag like this green one.  It is more like a satchel, I don't use totes. It is ADORABLE. Hard to find now so I bought another.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Trudysmom said:


> How pretty. There are some floral double handle small totes. I just bought a pink bag like this green one.  It is more like a satchel, I don't use totes. It is ADORABLE. Hard to find now so I bought another.




I love that green. And the Dooney Duck is adorable on it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> How pretty. There are some floral double handle small totes. I just bought a pink bag like this green one.  It is more like a satchel, I don't use totes. It is ADORABLE. Hard to find now so I bought another.



So pretty


----------



## Trudysmom

CoffeeBean330 said:


> I love that green. And the Dooney Duck is adorable on it.





Twoboyz said:


> So pretty



Thank you. I LOVE the green bag and I love to use it. I can't wait to have the pink also. I have the flo pocket satchel in pink also.
 Here is my pocket satchel collection.


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I LOVE the green bag and I love to use it. I can't wait to have the pink also. I have the flo pocket satchel in pink also.
> 
> Here is my pocket satchel collection.




Those are gorgeous! Which size are they? I want to surprise my Mom with her first Dooney for Mother's Day and this is one of the contenders. And yes, I know it's a bit early for Mother's Day plans. Haha. But I tend to think of these things months in advance.


----------



## Trudysmom

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Those are gorgeous! Which size are they? I want to surprise my Mom with her first Dooney for Mother's Day and this is one of the contenders. And yes, I know it's a bit early for Mother's Day plans. Haha. But I tend to think of these things months in advance.


The pocket satchels only come in one size.  Here is the blue one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Rubyslipperss said:


> This is my first Dooney purchase since I retired 3 years ago.  I just love the floral.I wish they would make more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly wait till Spring!



Hi RS!

I love the floral design and the style!  Hurry up Spring! (For more reasons than one! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> How pretty. There are some floral double handle small totes. I just bought a pink bag like this green one.  It is more like a satchel, I don't use totes. It is ADORABLE. Hard to find now so I bought another.



Hi TM!

This bag is adorable! I bet it's so cute in pink!

Congrats!


----------



## CoffeeBean330

Trudysmom said:


> The pocket satchels only come in one size.  Here is the blue one.




Ohh. I've seen some on eBay that claim to be medium or large. That blue is so beautiful!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> The pocket satchels only come in one size.  Here is the blue one.



That's so pretty!

Are you sure the pocket satchels come in only one size? I swear the last time I was at the WC Dooney outlet I saw a smaller version, which suprised me. Now I wish I had taken a photo of it.


----------



## MaryBel

CoffeeBean330 said:


> Ohh. I've seen some on eBay that claim to be medium or large. That blue is so beautiful!




There are 2 sizes. This one is a medium.



Glitter_pixie said:


> That's so pretty!
> 
> Are you sure the pocket satchels come in only one size? I swear the last time I was at the WC Dooney outlet I saw a smaller version, which suprised me. Now I wish I had taken a photo of it.


 
The pocket satchels were done in 2 sizes. The large one I think was only done in Florentine leather. The medium was done in several leathers, including Florentine, dillen, ostrich and I think there was even a nylon one.


----------



## Trudysmom

I have never seen the large ones, just ordered the only size I saw each time, I guess mine are called medium. Great size.


----------



## TaterTots

Rubyslipperss said:


> This is my first Dooney purchase since I retired 3 years ago.  I just love the floral.I wish they would make more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly wait till Spring!



This is so feminine and down right pretty!  And I have always just loved this style.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> How pretty. There are some floral double handle small totes. I just bought a pink bag like this green one.  It is more like a satchel, I don't use totes. It is ADORABLE. Hard to find now so I bought another.



Love this color with the honey trim.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Trudysmom said:


> Thank you. I LOVE the green bag and I love to use it. I can't wait to have the pink also. I have the flo pocket satchel in pink also.
> Here is my pocket satchel collection.



what a pretty color collection there! Love that bag, outside pocket...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Rubyslipperss said:


> This is my first Dooney purchase since I retired 3 years ago.  I just love the floral.I wish they would make more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly wait till Spring!



sooo pretty! i found a great letter carrier with a nice floral pattern but my wallet didn't fit and i don't have another..


----------



## tristaeliseh

Trudysmom said:


> The pocket satchels only come in one size.  Here is the blue one.


I love the scarf with that color. Both seem to work really well together.


----------



## Rstar

Today was the spring VIP event at the Dooney retail stores. I just scored a lavendar (purple) claremont field bag, which is incredibly light weight, and chevron mint cellphone pouch free gift with purchase, and also received a $45 gift card for next purchase. I'm so happy to get a fun color bag for spring


----------



## Trudysmom

Rstar said:


> Today was the spring VIP event at the Dooney retail stores. I just scored a lavendar (purple) claremont field bag, which is incredibly light weight, and chevron mint cellphone pouch free gift with purchase, and also received a $45 gift card for next purchase. I'm so happy to get a fun color bag for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928472


Very pretty new bags! I bet you will really enjoy them!


----------



## Twoboyz

Rstar said:


> Today was the spring VIP event at the Dooney retail stores. I just scored a lavendar (purple) claremont field bag, which is incredibly light weight, and chevron mint cellphone pouch free gift with purchase, and also received a $45 gift card for next purchase. I'm so happy to get a fun color bag for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928472




That Field Bag is so cute and I love that big chevron print. You got a great deal today!! Congrats.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Rstar said:


> Today was the spring VIP event at the Dooney retail stores. I just scored a lavendar (purple) claremont field bag, which is incredibly light weight, and chevron mint cellphone pouch free gift with purchase, and also received a $45 gift card for next purchase. I'm so happy to get a fun color bag for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928472



What pretty colors!  The pouch is such a nice free gift!  And the gift card is the icing on the cake!

Congrats!


----------



## all2joy

Rstar said:


> Today was the spring VIP event at the Dooney retail stores. I just scored a lavendar (purple) claremont field bag, which is incredibly light weight, and chevron mint cellphone pouch free gift with purchase, and also received a $45 gift card for next purchase. I'm so happy to get a fun color bag for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928472


Wow! Beauty & Beauty!

My Spring List:
Ms. Evelina in Natural
Ms. Pia in Coral or Royal Blue
Ms. Roma in Royal Blue --I am considering...


----------



## Alto Junkie

I've been loving the Alto Fia I got for Christmas:


----------



## immigratty

Alto Junkie said:


> I've been loving the Alto Fia I got for Christmas:



I love her, she is absolutely stunning. Also I LOVE your name, it is SO easy to fall in love with Alto. My absolute fave of all time. Welcome to TPF / Dooney board!


----------



## Alto Junkie

Thank you! I love all things Dooney, but especially Altos. I'm so glad I found this forum!


----------



## immigratty

Alto Junkie said:


> Thank you! I love all things Dooney, but especially Altos. I'm so glad I found this forum!



You're so welcome.  Man, I was so happy. I was doing a google search for...Dooneys of course...and this fourm kept coming up.  and I checked it out, and it's been love ever since. This board is the best...but I'm probably biased. the ladies here are so nice, and I'm telling you, beware...u will be enticed to buy buy buy with all the reveals, deals, mod shots, and collection posts. lol


----------



## Alto Junkie

immigratty said:


> You're so welcome.  Man, I was so happy. I was doing a google search for...Dooneys of course...and this fourm kept coming up.  and I checked it out, and it's been love ever since. This board is the best...but I'm probably biased. the ladies here are so nice, and I'm telling you, beware...u will be enticed to buy buy buy with all the reveals, deals, mod shots, and collection posts. lol



Tell me about it! I'm already plotting my next several purchases!!


----------



## immigratty

Alto Junkie said:


> Tell me about it! I'm already plotting my next several purchases!!



well good luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

Alto Junkie said:


> I've been loving the Alto Fia I got for Christmas:




Welcome!! That's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## all2joy

Alto Junkie said:


> I've been loving the Alto Fia I got for Christmas:


Welcome to the Family of Altos! I Love Ms. Fia!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Rstar said:


> Today was the spring VIP event at the Dooney retail stores. I just scored a lavendar (purple) claremont field bag, which is incredibly light weight, and chevron mint cellphone pouch free gift with purchase, and also received a $45 gift card for next purchase. I'm so happy to get a fun color bag for spring



That's great! Love the claremont field bag. I've been admiring it for some time now. Looks so pretty in the lavender.  And a cellphone AND gift card? Awesome!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Alto Junkie said:


> I've been loving the Alto Fia I got for Christmas:



Welcome AltoJunkie (love the handle!). The Alto collection is so pretty. A couple weeks back I found a "doctor's bag" style in the Alto. Your Fia is divine!


----------



## Alto Junkie

Thank you, everyone! It's nice to know others share my obsession!

Having just discovered this forum, I'm having a great time looking at everyone's beauties on other threads. I have a lot of catching up to do--and my list of must haves is getting longer and longer!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Alto Junkie*:  welcome.  This is a great forum,  the only downside... you see so many handbags you love that your wish list/ want list/ must have list keeps growing.  My credit cards are hiding under the couch in fear.


----------



## daisylily

One of my new favorites!  The pebble leather logo lock hobo in pink!!


----------



## Suzwhat

daisylily said:


> One of my new favorites!  The pebble leather logo lock hobo in pink!!



Beautiful!  I recently got one in dark gray, so I understand the love.


----------



## Twoboyz

daisylily said:


> One of my new favorites!  The pebble leather logo lock hobo in pink!!




Beautiful and fun! I have it in natural and recently ordered an as is white and it came in perfect line new condition. How many and what colors do you have? I saw you mention in the mod shot thread that you have a few. Love the red and pink!


----------



## daisylily

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful and fun! I have it in natural and recently ordered an as is white and it came in perfect line new condition. How many and what colors do you have? I saw you mention in the mod shot thread that you have a few. Love the red and pink!



I started with red, then got grape, teal, and most recently pink! I want the "natural" color too! Been tempted to order "as is" but never have. Glad you have had a good experience with it. 

I've also gotten my mom hooked on this bag, she has five colors. 

My bag acquisition drives my husband crazy but he is a good sport about it, LOL.


----------



## daisylily

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!  I recently got one in dark gray, so I understand the love.



Awesome! My mom recently got dark gray and it is beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

daisylily said:


> I started with red, then got grape, teal, and most recently pink! I want the "natural" color too! Been tempted to order "as is" but never have. Glad you have had a good experience with it.
> 
> I've also gotten my mom hooked on this bag, she has five colors.
> 
> My bag acquisition drives my husband crazy but he is a good sport about it, LOL.




Beautiful collection! I want the teal too. It was a toss up between teal and white but I went with white for summer. Maybe teal will be next. The as is is scary but I have gotten lucky on mine. My natural was also as is. 
I hear you on the husband thing. I think a lot of us are used to the flack we get not only from hubby, but family and friends. That's what we have this place to come and share the love  

PS. Your mom has good taste too


----------



## all2joy

Alto Junkie said:


> I've been loving the Alto Fia I got for Christmas:



She's a Doll! I am eyeing her for everyday use.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

daisylily said:


> One of my new favorites!  The pebble leather logo lock hobo in pink!!




Beautiful!!! Love that shade of pink.


----------



## Trudysmom

daisylily said:


> One of my new favorites!  The pebble leather logo lock hobo in pink!!


I love the color!


----------



## Alto Junkie

all2joy said:


> She's a Doll! I am eyeing her for everyday use.


It's actually very functional for everyday use. Two outside zip pockets--one on each side of the bag--make it easy to store my keys.  There's one inside zip section where I keep my wallet.  The flap of leather over the top off the bag keeps my stuff safe in the open sections of the bag. I do love it!


----------



## LsuGal

Jocelyn from the Sutton collection.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LsuGal said:


> Jocelyn from the Sutton collection.




Beautiful... I've tried her on several times but always thought the double straps would bother me. How does it work out for you??


----------



## LsuGal

Thanks!  I absolutely love it. I get compliments daily. I haven't had any problems with the straps. This is the biggest Dooney I've carried but it's very light. When I am carrying it I don't cinch it very tight so it's more of a tote.


----------



## Twoboyz

LsuGal said:


> Jocelyn from the Sutton collection.




It's really cute!


----------



## all2joy

Ladies,
I am sooo Excited! 
I finally found Ms. Medium Giovanna in Navy & T'Moro Brown
.....from the ******* Factory Store and they are Shippable!!!! 

Now If I can find Ms. Viviana in Natural, I will be Good and enter into the Spring Collection!


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> Wow! Beauty & Beauty!
> 
> My Spring List:
> Ms. Evelina in Natural
> Ms. Pia in Coral or Royal Blue
> Ms. Roma in Royal Blue --I am considering...




Correction to My Spring List:
Not sure which Lady I will choose in Natural at this time.
Ms. Roma in Royal Blue for sure!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  congratulations.   I thought the Giovanna was gone.  I'm sure they will be beautiful.


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Correction to My Spring List:
> Not sure which Lady I will choose in Natural at this time.
> Ms. Roma in Royal Blue for sure!






lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  congratulations.   I thought the Giovanna was gone.  I'm sure they will be beautiful.



A2J is a VERY bad influence. She coerced me into getting the large Giovanna in Tmoro! The ******* store has a great Alto selection, anyone who wants some of the Altos from 2014...should absolutely check it out! [although I do believe A2J and I pretty much polished off the Giovannas]


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> A2J is a VERY bad influence. She coerced me into getting the large Giovanna in Tmoro! The ******* store has a great Alto selection, anyone who wants some of the Altos from 2014...should absolutely check it out! [although I do believe A2J and I pretty much polished off the Giovannas]



There are more Medium Giovanni in T'Moro Brown and Navy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  not any more.   No more navy and the Tmoro that is left isn't perfect.  Congratulations on scoring 2 great handbags.   Enjoy them.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  not any more.   No more navy and the Tmoro that is left isn't perfect.  Congratulations on scoring 2 great handbags.   Enjoy them.



DId you check out the other styles? they had the side-stitched tote, tassel totes, Stella, White Oriana, and several other really nice styles.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Thanks* IM.*


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> Ladies,
> I am sooo Excited!
> I finally found Ms. Medium Giovanna in Navy & T'Moro Brown
> .....from the ******* Factory Store and they are Shippable!!!!
> 
> Now If I can find Ms. Viviana in Natural, I will be Good and enter into the Spring Collection!







immigratty said:


> A2J is a VERY bad influence. She coerced me into getting the large Giovanna in Tmoro! The ******* store has a great Alto selection, anyone who wants some of the Altos from 2014...should absolutely check it out! [although I do believe A2J and I pretty much polished off the Giovannas]




Congrats A2J and IM! You scored some beauties! Thanks for the info on the Altos. [emoji4]


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats A2J and IM! You scored some beauties! Thanks for the info on the Altos. [emoji4]




Thank you Twoboyz!


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  not any more.   No more navy and the Tmoro that is left isn't perfect.  Congratulations on scoring 2 great handbags.   Enjoy them.


Thank you!


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats A2J and IM! You scored some beauties! Thanks for the info on the Altos. [emoji4]





lavenderjunkie said:


> Thanks* IM.*



NP. just tryna pay it forward


----------



## lips184

I am seeking out an aqua dooney florentine satchel. If any one can help me locate it, preferably in  a large, I would be so happy!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lips184 said:


> I am seeking out an aqua dooney florentine satchel. If any one can help me locate it, preferably in  a large, I would be so happy!




Oh my... You may be asking for a miracle girlfriend. That color is sooo hard to find but let's keep hope alive, right??... Lol... I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## lips184

Hi, lol! You are so right but even if it's second hand I will be happy. Thank you!


----------



## Nebo

lips184 said:


> Hi, lol! You are so right but even if it's second hand I will be happy. Thank you!



You can find a mini one, I think, but reg size... Uf.. Try ebay and search under blue. Sometimes they dont mark it as aqua. 

That was my white whale for a while.


----------



## CSG

burgundy123 said:


> This is an old thread but... here's my Commemorative AWL Large Equestrian in tan, I love the sturdiness of this one and great size and no need to baby it!



Classy! Love it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LsuGal said:


> Jocelyn from the Sutton collection.



Lovely! That's a nice size, too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LsuGal said:


> Jocelyn from the Sutton collection.





all2joy said:


> Ladies,
> I am sooo Excited!
> I finally found Ms. Medium Giovanna in Navy & T'Moro Brown
> .....from the ******* Factory Store and they are Shippable!!!!
> 
> Now If I can find Ms. Viviana in Natural, I will be Good and enter into the Spring Collection!





Hoorah for you! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Twoboyz

lips184 said:


> I am seeking out an aqua dooney florentine satchel. If any one can help me locate it, preferably in  a large, I would be so happy!



Hi, I think that color is pretty hard to find since it's an older color. Probably the best place to find one would be ebay or another resale site like maybe Tradesy or Poshmark. Also there is a group on Facebook called Dawn's Deals On Dooney's where people buy, sell, and trade Dooney's.  You might find someone on there that can help.  It's a closed group, but I believe you can ask to join. Best of luck to you. I hope you find your bag.  It's a gorgeous color!


----------



## all2joy

Attention Ladies: 

The Factory Store in Desert Hill (Cabazon, CA)
New Arrivals in the Alto Collection are in and they are Not Shippable!

Sophia -Royal Blue
Fia - Red
Emilia - Red
Blanca - Grey
Antonia - Grey


----------



## lips184

Nebo said:


> You can find a mini one, I think, but reg size... Uf.. Try ebay and search under blue. Sometimes they dont mark it as aqua.
> 
> That was my white whale for a while.


I love it, lol, your white whale but now it's mine. I will find it though. Might take some time but it's all good.


----------



## lips184

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... You may be asking for a miracle girlfriend. That color is sooo hard to find but let's keep hope alive, right??... Lol... I'll keep an eye out for you.


Thank you. I know it may be difficult but it's doable. Someone is bound to want to let it go. I may not get it new but second hand will do. I appreciate you keeping a look out.


----------



## lips184

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, I think that color is pretty hard to find since it's an older color. Probably the best place to find one would be ebay or another resale site like maybe Tradesy or Poshmark. Also there is a group on Facebook called Dawn's Deals On Dooney's where people buy, sell, and trade Dooney's.  You might find someone on there that can help.  It's a closed group, but I believe you can ask to join. Best of luck to you. I hope you find your bag.  It's a gorgeous color!


Thank you so much. I am going to get on that right away.


----------



## tawnycat

lips184 said:


> Hi, lol! You are so right but even if it's second hand I will be happy. Thank you!


You know I'm looking for you lips.


----------



## LsuGal

Mint logo lock.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LsuGal said:


> Mint logo lock.




Oh my!!!!  I have been wanting this bag ever since it came out last month but I waited and it sold out. BUT... I just found another bag in this color. Such a beautiful bag!! 

Would you say it's more Aqua or a true Mint color in real life?


----------



## Suzwhat

LsuGal said:


> Mint logo lock.


Yowza!


----------



## Trudysmom

LsuGal said:


> Mint logo lock.


That is such a pretty color!


----------



## LsuGal

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my!!!!  I have been wanting this bag ever since it came out last month but I waited and it sold out. BUT... I just found another bag in this color. Such a beautiful bag!!
> 
> Would you say it's more Aqua or a true Mint color in real life?


Thanks!  I was wait listed at the Q and frankly didn't expect it to come back in stock. Just got her yesterday.  I would say she's more Aqua than mint. When I think of mint I think of a light color. So glad u found what you wanted. What did u get?


----------



## LsuGal

Trudysmom said:


> That is such a pretty color!


Thanks!  I've seen spearmint color in person so really didn't know what to expect but I'm happy &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LsuGal said:


> Thanks!  I was wait listed at the Q and frankly didn't expect it to come back in stock. Just got her yesterday.  I would say she's more Aqua than mint. When I think of mint I think of a light color. So glad u found what you wanted. What did u get?




Ahhh, ok. I started to "wait list" it but thought it wouldn't come in either. I eventually got over it and moved on.


----------



## LsuGal

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my!!!!  I have been wanting this bag ever since it came out last month but I waited and it sold out. BUT... I just found another bag in this color. Such a beautiful bag!!
> 
> Would you say it's more Aqua or a true Mint color in real life?





Trudysmom said:


> That is such a pretty color!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh, ok. I started to "wait list" it but thought it wouldn't come in either. I eventually got over it and moved on.



Wow. That's very nice. Is that the Chelsea shopper?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

LsuGal said:


> Wow. That's very nice. Is that the Chelsea shopper?




Yes... It's the Pebbled Leather Chelsea in Mint. [emoji2]


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes... It's the Pebbled Leather Chelsea in Mint. [emoji2]



 Lady, this bag is beautiful! I loveee the color! I love the Chelsea shape.


----------



## Twoboyz

LsuGal said:


> Mint logo lock.



Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Ahhh, ok. I started to "wait list" it but thought it wouldn't come in either. I eventually got over it and moved on.



Oh wow, I didn't even know they made the Chelsea in mint.  I'm glad you found her. Are you going to go for it? Maybe you'll like the Chelsea better since it can be worn like a satchel and that's more your thing.


----------



## joce01

Just wanted to show my small (but hopefully expanding) flo collection. I just got the apple cleaner that I see a lot of people post about and I wanted to condition my bags but I got cold feet because I was really worried I'd ruin them. I did however just condition the flap on the stanwich because she was dry. But I wanted to hurry and take a shot before the bf got out of the shower so it's not too glamorous but they all look so nice! Sorry for rambling a bit!


----------



## YankeeDooney

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2956576
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show my small (but hopefully expanding) flo collection. I just got the apple cleaner that I see a lot of people post about and I wanted to condition my bags but I got cold feet because I was really worried I'd ruin them. I did however just condition the flap on the stanwich because she was dry. But I wanted to hurry and take a shot before the bf got out of the shower so it's not too glamorous but they all look so nice! Sorry for rambling a bit!


Very nice! And there's that Crimson Clayton that I've been looking for. Nice little family there.


----------



## Nebo

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2956576
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show my small (but hopefully expanding) flo collection. I just got the apple cleaner that I see a lot of people post about and I wanted to condition my bags but I got cold feet because I was really worried I'd ruin them. I did however just condition the flap on the stanwich because she was dry. But I wanted to hurry and take a shot before the bf got out of the shower so it's not too glamorous but they all look so nice! Sorry for rambling a bit!


 
Beautiful collection! Did you get the apple cleaner or conditioner? Cleaner is a little bit harsher and it is meant for stains etc. The conditioner cleans gently and conditions the leather. It will maybe look darker as you put it on, but it dries normal. Conditioning bags will make them patina faster.  Probably not the bone one, those colors kinda stay the same. Hope this helps.


----------



## joce01

Nebo said:


> Beautiful collection! Did you get the apple cleaner or conditioner? Cleaner is a little bit harsher and it is meant for stains etc. The conditioner cleans gently and conditions the leather. It will maybe look darker as you put it on, but it dries normal. Conditioning bags will make them patina faster.  Probably not the bone one, those colors kinda stay the same. Hope this helps.




I got both in a pack off amazon. Do you have any tricks or helpful tips on applying it in the future? The instructions weren't helpful to me lol.


----------



## all2joy

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2956576
> 
> 
> just wanted to show my small (but hopefully expanding) flo collection. I just got the apple cleaner that i see a lot of people post about and i wanted to condition my bags but i got cold feet because i was really worried i'd ruin them. I did however just condition the flap on the stanwich because she was dry. But i wanted to hurry and take a shot before the bf got out of the shower so it's not too glamorous but they all look so nice! Sorry for rambling a bit!


yes yes yes!!!


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> Ladies,
> I am sooo Excited!
> I finally found Ms. Medium Giovanna in Navy & T'Moro Brown
> .....from the ******* Factory Store and they are Shippable!!!!
> 
> Now If I can find Ms. Viviana in Natural, I will be Good and enter into the Spring Collection!



My Ladies are home!


----------



## all2joy

Look at this Beauty! 
This was a Gift I gave to a Special Lady!

Ms. Pippa!!!


I had to order one for myself ............... and entice another Special Lady to get one!!!


----------



## all2joy

Another Beauty....
Ms Evelina in Royal.....She's on my wishlist!


----------



## all2joy

I Love Dooney through eBay has 3 Emilia's in Grey for $465 

Item # 201327289112
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201327289112


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Look at this Beauty!
> This was a Gift I gave to a Special Lady!
> 
> Ms. Pippa!!!
> 
> 
> I had to order one for myself ............... and entice another Special Lady to get one!!!



that's right, A2J up to her old bad influence tricks again!! haha, and I will likely get it once I get this other issue straightened out with *******


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*A2J:*  love your new Altos.  I want that navy Giovanna!!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2956576
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show my small (but hopefully expanding) flo collection. I just got the apple cleaner that I see a lot of people post about and I wanted to condition my bags but I got cold feet because I was really worried I'd ruin them. I did however just condition the flap on the stanwich because she was dry. But I wanted to hurry and take a shot before the bf got out of the shower so it's not too glamorous but they all look so nice! Sorry for rambling a bit!



Gorgeous collection! I love them all


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> My Ladies are home!



So beautiful!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> Look at this Beauty!
> This was a Gift I gave to a Special Lady!
> 
> Ms. Pippa!!!
> 
> 
> I had to order one for myself ............... and entice another Special Lady to get one!!!



Beautiful!!


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> Another Beauty....
> Ms Evelina in Royal.....She's on my wishlist!



It's really pretty!  That Gretta Olivia satchel in the background in the Tmoro is on my wish list.


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> I Love Dooney through eBay has 3 Emilia's in Grey for $465
> 
> Item # 201327289112
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201327289112



Oh man....I need to get mine out to carry one of these days...Still scared to ruin it  :shame:
Is there one in your cart?


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> So beautiful!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Oh man....I need to get mine out to carry one of these days...Still scared to ruin it  :shame:
> Is there one in your cart?


I have Ms Emilia in Grey! I took her out for Easter Sunday Service. 
She looked Great with my White!


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J:*  love your new Altos.  I want that navy Giovanna!!!!!!!


I am sorry! I will keep an eye out for you, next time I have them to hold it for you!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> It's really pretty!  That Gretta Olivia satchel in the background in the Tmoro is on my wish list.


 I spied that one. too!

I love mine!


----------



## lips184

I stumbled upon this last week. I love her to pieces! Now, I just have to find my aqua.


----------



## lips184

immigratty said:


> It's official, I"m taking over hubs' side of the closet.  haha.
> 
> Introducing the "Alto Rack" [with a few Flo's on the fourth shelf down] also notice the Viviana up top. I'll post in mini-reveal as well.


Where did you find that rack?! I need that, it's the perfect size for dooneys.


----------



## Twoboyz

lips184 said:


> I stumbled upon this last week. I love her to pieces! Now, I just have to find my aqua.




Gorgeous color!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lips184 said:


> I stumbled upon this last week. I love her to pieces! Now, I just have to find my aqua.




Wow... Beautiful color! Is this not the Aqua??


----------



## lips184

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Beautiful color! Is this not the Aqua??


Thank you, this is seafoam not aqua.


----------



## joce01

lips184 said:


> I stumbled upon this last week. I love her to pieces! Now, I just have to find my aqua.



This is so beautiful!


----------



## macde90

all2joy said:


> My Ladies are home!


Both are beauties but the Navy Giovanna is to die for!


----------



## all2joy

macde90 said:


> Both are beauties but the Navy Giovanna is to die for!



Thank you!


----------



## Nebo

lips184 said:


> I stumbled upon this last week. I love her to pieces! Now, I just have to find my aqua.



This one is gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

thanks *A2J.*


*lips:* love your ostrich satchel.


----------



## Trudysmom

lips184 said:


> I stumbled upon this last week. I love her to pieces! Now, I just have to find my aqua.


Your bag is gorgeous. I have the same color and leather style&#8230;.You don't see this color often and it is so pretty. I am so glad you found that bag!


----------



## immigratty

OK, since I've met All2Joy [and pretty much everyone else on TPF]  I have found her enticing me to buy more Altos than I had every planned. But she always poses them so perfectly, and they are just so delicious.  SO...now I need to buy [yet ANOTHER] purse stand. I'm going to have to put my husband out of the closet all together. So I cleaned out our large storage closet downstairs, and moved all of my Altos from the racks in our closet to the one downstairs. Since I had everyone together, I decided to take some family fotos. I hope you all enjoy.  This is my collection +1 and -5 [+1 is the Tmoro Large Giovanna I'm sending back on Monday, so bitter sweet] and -5 are the five I found mixed in with my Flos as I was re-rearranging them upstairs. 

I LOVE ducks, and LOVE onyx, so here they are with one of my Onyx Ducks






I also love Elephants--Left looking view






Right looking view






No Duck






Felfie [foot Selfie]






I hope you enjoyed the Alto foto shoot! Brought to you buy crazy sales and deals...and enablers all over the world...but especially TPF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

immigratty said:


> OK, since I've met All2Joy [and pretty much everyone else on TPF]  I have found her enticing me to buy more Altos than I had every planned. But she always poses them so perfectly, and they are just so delicious.  SO...now I need to buy [yet ANOTHER] purse stand. I'm going to have to put my husband out of the closet all together. So I cleaned out our large storage closet downstairs, and moved all of my Altos from the racks in our closet to the one downstairs. Since I had everyone together, I decided to take some family fotos. I hope you all enjoy.  This is my collection +1 and -5 [+1 is the Tmoro Large Giovanna I'm sending back on Monday, so bitter sweet] and -5 are the five I found mixed in with my Flos as I was re-rearranging them upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ducks, and LOVE onyx, so here they are with one of my Onyx Ducks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love Elephants--Left looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felfie [foot Selfie]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the Alto foto shoot! Brought to you buy crazy sales and deals...and enablers all over the world...but especially TPF!




Girlfriend, WOW. This is a beautiful sight!! Even the foot. lol. Love all your bags and you have them arranged so perfect. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## immigratty

lips184 said:


> Where did you find that rack?! I need that, it's the perfect size for dooneys.



Hobby Lobby, which I promised myself I would never patronize or promote...HOWEVER, can't leave my fellow Dooney-stas in the dark lol.  

all of their furniture is marked 30% off, however, if you go on their website on your fon, and show the coupon for 40% off, they'll give you that, turns out to be $145 or so with tax. this rack is so perfect, each shelf is so high, so all of my very tall bags can go on shelves other than the top rack. It truly is the perfect rack for larger handbags.



PcanTannedBty said:


> Girlfriend, WOW. This is a beautiful sight!! Even the foot. lol. Love all your bags and you have them arranged so perfect. Thanks for sharing!!



thanx so much girlfriend, the foot was an accident, and I laughed so decided to include it lol. it took me like 20 minutes to arrange them, hubs was looking at me like I lost my mind...that's actually how he always looks at me and my bags...so we'll just call it his "baseline" look. thanx so much.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  you have a beautiful family.


----------



## Twoboyz

IM: gorgeous and happy family! Haha, I love the felfie! My DH has the same baseline look. [emoji23]


----------



## Suzwhat

Immigratty:  stunning collection and love the ducks and elephants!  Thank you for the photos!


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  you have a beautiful family.



thanx so much, amassed this over 5-7 years, and lots of patience [always catching killer sales. I paid less than half for each and every one of these bags...unfortunately I've missed a few [i.e. my dear sweet White Large Camilla  ]



Twoboyz said:


> IM: gorgeous and happy family! Haha, I love the felfie! My DH has the same baseline look. [emoji23]



OMG hahaha, at one point he grumbled..."are you seriously poooooooosing your bags?!"  I actually had to stop and laugh at the ridiculousness of it all. I fa real need a therapist!



Suzwhat said:


> Immigratty:  stunning collection and love the ducks and elephants!  Thank you for the photos!



thanx so much, I've collected ducks and elephants for a while, they are symbols for my sorority, and I especially love white onyx/marble/alabaster.  This may sound ridiculous [and shallow] but I think the fact that Dooney has a duck is what initially drew me to it, however I've stayed due to the high quality, luxurious feeling materials, and beautiful bags.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

all2joy said:


> My Ladies are home!




I'm behind on the "Dooney Digest" but wanted to say CONGRATS! Love the Navy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Trudysmom said:


> Your bag is gorgeous. I have the same color and leather style.You don't see this color often and it is so pretty. I am so glad you found that bag!




Yet another lovely photo! I never get tired of seeing your gorgeous Dooneys and complimentary outfits!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

immigratty said:


> OK, since I've met All2Joy [and pretty much everyone else on TPF]  I have found her enticing me to buy more Altos than I had every planned. But she always poses them so perfectly, and they are just so delicious.  SO...now I need to buy [yet ANOTHER] purse stand. I'm going to have to put my husband out of the closet all together. So I cleaned out our large storage closet downstairs, and moved all of my Altos from the racks in our closet to the one downstairs. Since I had everyone together, I decided to take some family fotos. I hope you all enjoy.  This is my collection +1 and -5 [+1 is the Tmoro Large Giovanna I'm sending back on Monday, so bitter sweet] and -5 are the five I found mixed in with my Flos as I was re-rearranging them upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the Alto foto shoot! Brought to you buy crazy sales and deals...and enablers all over the world...but especially TPF!




Marvelous collection! The foot selfie ha, cute!

What are the green and pink "Mulberry Bayswater" style bags towards the back of the photo? 

Put the hubby out of the closet...wouldn't a big trash bag work for most guys? : ) I'm trying to convince mine to give up his bedroom and move down to the basement into a man cave!


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Marvelous collection! The foot selfie ha, cute!
> 
> What are the green and pink "Mulberry Bayswater" style bags towards the back of the photo?
> 
> Put the hubby out of the closet...wouldn't a big trash bag work for most guys? : ) I'm trying to convince mine to give up his bedroom and move down to the basement into a man cave!



I forgot what they're called, but I call them the girlie satchels. they remind me of breakfast at Tiffanys and they look like this one in the link: 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/452752568765096536/

I'll take pics later today.


----------



## lips184

Thank you Nebo, lavenderjunkie, joce01 and trudys mom for all the love!


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> OK, since I've met All2Joy [and pretty much everyone else on TPF]  I have found her enticing me to buy more Altos than I had every planned. But she always poses them so perfectly, and they are just so delicious.  SO...now I need to buy [yet ANOTHER] purse stand. I'm going to have to put my husband out of the closet all together. So I cleaned out our large storage closet downstairs, and moved all of my Altos from the racks in our closet to the one downstairs. Since I had everyone together, I decided to take some family fotos. I hope you all enjoy.  This is my collection +1 and -5 [+1 is the Tmoro Large Giovanna I'm sending back on Monday, so bitter sweet] and -5 are the five I found mixed in with my Flos as I was re-rearranging them upstairs.
> 
> I LOVE ducks, and LOVE onyx, so here they are with one of my Onyx Ducks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love Elephants--Left looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felfie [foot Selfie]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the Alto foto shoot! Brought to you buy crazy sales and deals...and enablers all over the world...but especially TPF!


Great photo of your handbags! It is a lot of work to do that! I have not ever gotten all of my bags out for a large photo but I remember getting my Willis bags out and getting a photo and trying to keep the handles all up was fun.. ha. 

Lovely bags!


----------



## TaterTots

IM!  I knew you had an amazing collection but WOW these pics are just fantastic!! Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## Allieandalf

immigratty said:


> OK, since I've met All2Joy [and pretty much everyone else on TPF]  I have found her enticing me to buy more Altos than I had every planned. But she always poses them so perfectly, and they are just so delicious.  SO...now I need to buy [yet ANOTHER] purse stand. I'm going to have to put my husband out of the closet all together. So I cleaned out our large storage closet downstairs, and moved all of my Altos from the racks in our closet to the one downstairs. Since I had everyone together, I decided to take some family fotos. I hope you all enjoy.  This is my collection +1 and -5 [+1 is the Tmoro Large Giovanna I'm sending back on Monday, so bitter sweet] and -5 are the five I found mixed in with my Flos as I was re-rearranging them upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ducks, and LOVE onyx, so here they are with one of my Onyx Ducks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love Elephants--Left looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felfie [foot Selfie]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the Alto foto shoot! Brought to you buy crazy sales and deals...and enablers all over the world...but especially TPF!




Awesome!  You have a stunning collection!


----------



## immigratty

Glitter_pixie said:


> Marvelous collection! The foot selfie ha, cute!
> 
> What are the green and pink "Mulberry Bayswater" style bags towards the back of the photo?
> 
> Put the hubby out of the closet...wouldn't a big trash bag work for most guys? : ) I'm trying to convince mine to give up his bedroom and move down to the basement into a man cave!



here are pics of the  bags. and yes, pretty much anything will do. he just shakes his head, and knows we can argue over spending on most things...but there is no winning the "bag war" lol








Trudysmom said:


> Great photo of your handbags! It is a lot of work to do that! I have not ever gotten all of my bags out for a large photo but I remember getting my Willis bags out and getting a photo and trying to keep the handles all up was fun&#8230;.. ha.
> 
> Lovely bags!



this will probably be the only time it ever happens. Just had to lug all the bags down put them in another location. I was going to photograph all of my collection but...as you can see, no more "family fotos" lol



TaterTots said:


> IM!  I knew you had an amazing collection but WOW these pics are just fantastic!! Gorgeous collection!!



thanx so much TT. My motto is, can't go wrong with Dooney!! Still waiting on all of my fellow Dooney-stas to start a thread in the bag show case forum!



Allieandalf said:


> Awesome!  You have a stunning collection!



Thanx so much Allie


----------



## Twoboyz

immigratty said:


> here are pics of the  bags. and yes, pretty much anything will do. he just shakes his head, and knows we can argue over spending on most things...but there is no winning the "bag war" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will probably be the only time it ever happens. Just had to lug all the bags down put them in another location. I was going to photograph all of my collection but...as you can see, no more "family fotos" lol
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much TT. My motto is, can't go wrong with Dooney!! Still waiting on all of my fellow Dooney-stas to start a thread in the bag show case forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx so much Allie




So pretty! Love the silhouette and colors.


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> So pretty! Love the silhouette and colors.



thx so much TB. and they are HUGE bags. Green one is 14" across, and the Pink is 17" across, they are excellent for work. I posted for GP from the group pic, to get an idea of size they are on the back right side of the "group pic"


----------



## Ahiko

immigratty said:


> OK, since I've met All2Joy [and pretty much everyone else on TPF]  I have found her enticing me to buy more Altos than I had every planned. But she always poses them so perfectly, and they are just so delicious.  SO...now I need to buy [yet ANOTHER] purse stand. I'm going to have to put my husband out of the closet all together. So I cleaned out our large storage closet downstairs, and moved all of my Altos from the racks in our closet to the one downstairs. Since I had everyone together, I decided to take some family fotos. I hope you all enjoy.  This is my collection +1 and -5 [+1 is the Tmoro Large Giovanna I'm sending back on Monday, so bitter sweet] and -5 are the five I found mixed in with my Flos as I was re-rearranging them upstairs.
> 
> I LOVE ducks, and LOVE onyx, so here they are with one of my Onyx Ducks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love Elephants--Left looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felfie [foot Selfie]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the Alto foto shoot! Brought to you buy crazy sales and deals...and enablers all over the world...but especially TPF!



You have the Alto shoulder gusset flap bag in the top left in Natural!! If you ever decide to part with it, please let me know. I lost mine to a terrible accident and it was a dear birthday gift, but sadly, it was discontinued and I couldn't get a replacement for it. 

I'm so in love with your collection!


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> OK, since I've met All2Joy [and pretty much everyone else on TPF]  I have found her enticing me to buy more Altos than I had every planned. But she always poses them so perfectly, and they are just so delicious.  SO...now I need to buy [yet ANOTHER] purse stand. I'm going to have to put my husband out of the closet all together. So I cleaned out our large storage closet downstairs, and moved all of my Altos from the racks in our closet to the one downstairs. Since I had everyone together, I decided to take some family fotos. I hope you all enjoy.  This is my collection +1 and -5 [+1 is the Tmoro Large Giovanna I'm sending back on Monday, so bitter sweet] and -5 are the five I found mixed in with my Flos as I was re-rearranging them upstairs.
> 
> I LOVE ducks, and LOVE onyx, so here they are with one of my Onyx Ducks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love Elephants--Left looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felfie [foot Selfie]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the Alto foto shoot! Brought to you buy crazy sales and deals...and enablers all over the world...but especially TPF!



Beautiful collection! I love your decor pieces!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Thank you!





Ahiko said:


> You have the Alto shoulder gusset flap bag in the top left in Natural!! If you ever decide to part with it, please let me know. I lost mine to a terrible accident and it was a dear birthday gift, but sadly, it was discontinued and I couldn't get a replacement for it.
> 
> I'm so in love with your collection!



ohhhhhhhhhh noooooooooo awww that sux. I think either the ******* or Delaware outlet has one on sale right now for $197.  All2Joy knows. I've quoted her on this so she can chime in.  You can try giving them a call and see if it's shippable. I absolutely LOVE this bag. and thanx so much. 



Nebo said:


> Beautiful collection! I love your decor pieces!



thanx so much Nebo. decorating is my "other" passion.  I love old world style [mostly a mix of Old English, Tuscan, Etruscan, Spanish, and a splash of french country and provincial] Quality pieces in these styles are not very easy [or cheap] to find, especially the wrought/cast iron scroll pattern. Most look very cheap and plasticky.  So it's a "rush" when I find high quality pieces at "made in China" prices.Similar to my bag collection, it remains a work in progress, and thus far has taken 6 years to get to the point where it is.


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> thanx so much Nebo. decorating is my "other" passion.  I love old world style [mostly a mix of Old English, Tuscan, Etruscan, Spanish, and a splash of french country and provincial] Quality pieces in these styles are not very easy [or cheap] to find, especially the wrought/cast iron scroll pattern. Most look very cheap and plasticky.  So it's a "rush" when I find high quality pieces at "made in China" prices.Similar to my bag collection, it remains a work in progress, and thus far has taken 6 years to get to the point where it is.



I love it. Very Old world  Reminds me of my friends parents appartment.  Her mom was a tourist guide. Did tours all over the world and had a huge collection of eclectic pieces . 
Now she brings home cheese and spices 

You have good taste. And who doesnt love a good bargain on amazing stuff


----------



## all2joy

immigratty said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh noooooooooo awww that sux. I think either the ******* or Delaware outlet has one on sale right now for $197.  All2Joy knows. I've quoted her on this so she can chime in.  You can try giving them a call and see if it's shippable. I absolutely LOVE this bag. and thanx so much.
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much Nebo. decorating is my "other" passion.  I love old world style [mostly a mix of Old English, Tuscan, Etruscan, Spanish, and a splash of french country and provincial] Quality pieces in these styles are not very easy [or cheap] to find, especially the wrought/cast iron scroll pattern. Most look very cheap and plasticky.  So it's a "rush" when I find high quality pieces at "made in China" prices.Similar to my bag collection, it remains a work in progress, and thus far has taken 6 years to get to the point where it is.



There is one at the Las Vegas Factory Store in natural the picture of it looks very good. There is one in saddle but it has scratches on it.


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> There is one at the Las Vegas Factory Store in natural the picture of it looks very good. There is one in saddle but it has scratches on it.






Ahiko said:


> You have the Alto shoulder gusset flap bag in the top left in Natural!! If you ever decide to part with it, please let me know. I lost mine to a terrible accident and it was a dear birthday gift, but sadly, it was discontinued and I couldn't get a replacement for it.
> 
> I'm so in love with your collection!



thanx so much A2J



Nebo said:


> I love it. Very Old world  Reminds me of my friends parents appartment.  Her mom was a tourist guide. Did tours all over the world and had a huge collection of eclectic pieces .
> Now she brings home cheese and spices
> 
> You have good taste. And who doesnt love a good bargain on amazing stuff



I just love timeless pieces. and even since I was very young I have always loved the look of old world. and I figure hey, if it's endured hundreds of years, I guess it'll still be good for a few more decades


----------



## Ahiko

immigratty said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh noooooooooo awww that sux. I think either the ******* or Delaware outlet has one on sale right now for $197.  All2Joy knows. I've quoted her on this so she can chime in.  You can try giving them a call and see if it's shippable. I absolutely LOVE this bag. and thanx so much.
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much Nebo. decorating is my "other" passion.  I love old world style [mostly a mix of Old English, Tuscan, Etruscan, Spanish, and a splash of french country and provincial] Quality pieces in these styles are not very easy [or cheap] to find, especially the wrought/cast iron scroll pattern. Most look very cheap and plasticky.  So it's a "rush" when I find high quality pieces at "made in China" prices.Similar to my bag collection, it remains a work in progress, and thus far has taken 6 years to get to the point where it is.






			
				All2Joy  said:
			
		

> There is one at the Las Vegas Factory Store in natural the picture of it looks very good. There is one in saddle but it has scratches on it.



I called the Vegas outlet and they couldn't find it without the style number. Would you both happen to know the style number for it?  Thank you!

And you ladies inspired me! I may start working up my Alto collection now!

I have my eye on a few pieces that are getting harder to find, so I might have to start now!

Elena Satchel, Wine Bag, Shoulder Gusset Flap, Sellaio Vera, Large Roma, Large Camilla.


----------



## all2joy

Ahiko said:


> I called the Vegas outlet and they couldn't find it without the style number. Would you both happen to know the style number for it?  Thank you!
> 
> And you ladies inspired me! I may start working up my Alto collection now!
> 
> I have my eye on a few pieces that are getting harder to find, so I might have to start now!
> 
> Elena Satchel, Wine Bag, Shoulder Gusset Flap, Sellaio Vera, Large Roma, Large Camilla.



I sent you a private email


----------



## immigratty

Ahiko said:


> I called the Vegas outlet and they couldn't find it without the style number. Would you both happen to know the style number for it?  Thank you!
> 
> And you ladies inspired me! I may start working up my Alto collection now!
> 
> I have my eye on a few pieces that are getting harder to find, so I might have to start now!
> 
> Elena Satchel, Wine Bag, Shoulder Gusset Flap, Sellaio Vera, Large Roma, Large Camilla.



I see A2J found the style number for you. 

I love Altos, and your choices are EXCELLENT!! I too love the large Camilla and have not been able to find her in white...so still on the hunt for that! But yes, once they're gone they become increasingly more difficult to find as time goes on.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Rehoboth DE outlet has the large Camilla in the croco,  but not in the smooth leather Alto.  The croco price this weekend is a real steal.


----------



## Ahiko

immigratty said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh noooooooooo awww that sux. I think either the ******* or Delaware outlet has one on sale right now for $197.  All2Joy knows. I've quoted her on this so she can chime in.  You can try giving them a call and see if it's shippable. I absolutely LOVE this bag. and thanx so much.



Thank you so much! I learned a tough lesson to not go grocery shopping with my Alto pieces. I got oil on the beautiful natural-colored leather and I was never able to save it, so I had to trade it in.. 




			
				All2Joy said:
			
		

> I sent you a PM.



Thank you, I have responded! My Alto search is now in full force!

I'm so excited!! ^_^


----------



## all2joy

Ahiko said:


> Thank you so much! I learned a tough lesson to not go grocery shopping with my Alto pieces. I got oil on the beautiful natural-colored leather and I was never able to save it, so I had to trade it in..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have responded! My Alto search is now in full force!
> 
> I'm so excited!! ^_^



I sent an additional private message to you.


----------



## Ahiko

all2joy said:


> I sent an additional private message to you.



Thanks, I've responded to both in the second one.


----------



## all2joy

all2joy said:


> I sent an additional private message to you.



Here are the the pictures


----------



## immigratty

Ahiko said:


> Thank you so much! I learned a tough lesson to not go grocery shopping with my Alto pieces. I got oil on the beautiful natural-colored leather and I was never able to save it, so I had to trade it in..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have responded! My Alto search is now in full force!
> 
> I'm so excited!! ^_^



man that hurts. well even though you couldn't save it, hopefully you can get a replacement. It always sux when something like that happens!


----------



## LsuGal

This is my go to purse whenever I'm out and about grocery shopping, running errands, etc.* in the rain*.  This AWL purse is over 15 years old, still in great shape.  I absolutely love the embossed Logo name in the leather and the shoulder straps are awesome.  Wish they still made them like this.  I'm sure all you Dooney fanatics know what the name of this bag is, so please enlighten me.


----------



## Twoboyz

LsuGal said:


> This is my go to purse whenever I'm out and about grocery shopping, running errands, etc.* in the rain*.  This AWL purse is over 15 years old, still in great shape.  I absolutely love the embossed Logo name in the leather and the shoulder straps are awesome.  Wish they still made them like this.  I'm sure all you Dooney fanatics know what the name of this bag is, so please enlighten me.




Such a cute bag! It looks great for its age. This is my favorite strap. It's gorgeous. I don't know what the name is because I'v only been collecting for about two years, however I'm always checking these out on eBay. Thanks for sharing. [emoji4]


----------



## LsuGal

Twoboyz said:


> Such a cute bag! It looks great for its age. This is my favorite strap. It's gorgeous. I don't know what the name is because I'v only been collecting for about two years, however I'm always checking these out on eBay. Thanks for sharing. [emoji4]



I love your avatar. So simple but so unique.


----------



## Twoboyz

LsuGal said:


> I love your avatar. So simple but so unique.




Thanks LsuGal! It might be time for a change because Winter is finally a distant memory. [emoji4]


----------



## Nebo

LsuGal said:


> This is my go to purse whenever I'm out and about grocery shopping, running errands, etc.* in the rain*.  This AWL purse is over 15 years old, still in great shape.  I absolutely love the embossed Logo name in the leather and the shoulder straps are awesome.  Wish they still made them like this.  I'm sure all you Dooney fanatics know what the name of this bag is, so please enlighten me.


Beautiful! I love the equestrian details on the strap.


----------



## TaterTots

LsuGal said:


> This is my go to purse whenever I'm out and about grocery shopping, running errands, etc.* in the rain*.  This AWL purse is over 15 years old, still in great shape.  I absolutely love the embossed Logo name in the leather and the shoulder straps are awesome.  Wish they still made them like this.  I'm sure all you Dooney fanatics know what the name of this bag is, so please enlighten me.


 
Looks great!  And that AWL really stands the test of time doesn't it.   ... Dooney,  such a classic.


----------



## Trudysmom

LsuGal said:


> This is my go to purse whenever I'm out and about grocery shopping, running errands, etc.* in the rain*.  This AWL purse is over 15 years old, still in great shape.  I absolutely love the embossed Logo name in the leather and the shoulder straps are awesome.  Wish they still made them like this.  I'm sure all you Dooney fanatics know what the name of this bag is, so please enlighten me.


A great handle on that bag. It looks wide with nice hardware.  I hope someone will know the name of the bag. I love the great styles in the vintage bags. I have some vintage bags and love them. They look and feel amazing. 

Handles and straps are so important to me. I think every one of my Dooney and Bourke bags have rolled handles with stitching except for my vintage drawstring.


----------



## LsuGal

Annalisa medium lock sac in the color Marine.  Love this bag.  I also have a Logo lock bag, this is just slightly smaller, however, the advantage of this bag is the large outside front pocket.


----------



## LsuGal

Trudysmom said:


> A great handle on that bag. It looks wide with nice hardware.  I hope someone will know the name of the bag. I love the great styles in the vintage bags. I have some vintage bags and love them. They look and feel amazing.
> 
> Handles and straps are so important to me. I think every one of my Dooney and Bourke bags have rolled handles with stitching except for my vintage drawstring.


 


I would love to see pictures of your vintage handbags.  I've been carrying Dooney's for over 25 years because they are great bags.  I love that they are called vintage and that I still have them.


----------



## MaryBel

immigratty said:


> OK, since I've met All2Joy [and pretty much everyone else on TPF]  I have found her enticing me to buy more Altos than I had every planned. But she always poses them so perfectly, and they are just so delicious.  SO...now I need to buy [yet ANOTHER] purse stand. I'm going to have to put my husband out of the closet all together. So I cleaned out our large storage closet downstairs, and moved all of my Altos from the racks in our closet to the one downstairs. Since I had everyone together, I decided to take some family fotos. I hope you all enjoy.  This is my collection +1 and -5 [+1 is the Tmoro Large Giovanna I'm sending back on Monday, so bitter sweet] and -5 are the five I found mixed in with my Flos as I was re-rearranging them upstairs.
> 
> I LOVE ducks, and LOVE onyx, so here they are with one of my Onyx Ducks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love Elephants--Left looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right looking view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felfie [foot Selfie]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the Alto foto shoot! Brought to you buy crazy sales and deals...and enablers all over the world...but especially TPF!




Love your alto collection!


----------



## immigratty

MaryBel said:


> Love your alto collection!



Thx so much MB


----------



## Trudysmom

LsuGal said:


> I would love to see pictures of your vintage handbags.  I've been carrying Dooney's for over 25 years because they are great bags.  I love that they are called vintage and that I still have them.


Here are my vintage bags.


----------



## TaterTots

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my vintage bags.




I would love to own that Doctors Bag.


----------



## LsuGal

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my vintage bags.


Wow. Those are awesome. I love that duck logo.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my vintage bags.



Your bags are beautiful!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my vintage bags.




Such a gorgeous picture. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

LsuGal said:


> Annalisa medium lock sac in the color Marine.  Love this bag.  I also have a Logo lock bag, this is just slightly smaller, however, the advantage of this bag is the large outside front pocket.




Really cute bag! I don't think I ever noticed there was an outside pocket on these. I wish more bags had outside pockets. [emoji4]


----------



## Starry Skies

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my vintage bags.



Fabulous collection and it looks like you take really good care of them.  Way to go for sticking with what you love! &#128152;


----------



## Starry Skies

Twoboyz said:


> Really cute bag! I don't think I ever noticed there was an outside pocket on these. I wish more bags had outside pockets. [emoji4]



TB I agree. I love the logo lock hobo but own 1 because there's no outer organization. I've turned away from a few different bags because sometimes I just need the convenience of an outside pocket.  UGH &#128547;


----------



## Twoboyz

Starry Skies said:


> TB I agree. I love the logo lock hobo but own 1 because there's no outer organization. I've turned away from a few different bags because sometimes I just need the convenience of an outside pocket.  UGH [emoji21]




At first I was so used to bags with outside organization that it really bothered me when the bags I got didn't have it. Then I started getting bags without it and when I would chose a bag with an outside pocket I would forget to use it.  Creature of habit I guess fire than anything. This isn the bag that I was mentioning that was similar to the logo lock bit a little smaller that is available outside QVC.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my vintage bags.


Gorgeous collection. They look brand new!


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my vintage bags.



stunning. I'll take each and every one of these please. love these


----------



## immigratty

joce01 said:


> View attachment 2956576
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show my small (but hopefully expanding) flo collection. I just got the apple cleaner that I see a lot of people post about and I wanted to condition my bags but I got cold feet because I was really worried I'd ruin them. I did however just condition the flap on the stanwich because she was dry. But I wanted to hurry and take a shot before the bf got out of the shower so it's not too glamorous but they all look so nice! Sorry for rambling a bit!



Beautiful collection, Flo is one of my all time favorite collections! They're all so beautiful, please trust, it will expand. Especially once you see all the great deals ppl post!



all2joy said:


> My Ladies are home!



beautiful...but bitter sweet!!


----------



## Nebo

After a long break from Dooney, which resulted in an affair with Brahmin, I am back with my main squeeze- Dooney drawstring in natural! As some of you know, I wowed to get back to the roots and actually add some core colors to my collection. This bag was a dream of mine, but it was always too high or not shippable. Now the stars, with the help of Starr and Jamie, have finally smiled and she is coming home to me. 
I have to say both Starr and Jamie have been such sweethearts, sent me pictures, spent time making sure I was sure)


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> After a long break from Dooney, which resulted in an affair with Brahmin, I am back with my main squeeze- Dooney drawstring in natural! As some of you know, I wowed to get back to the roots and actually add some core colors to my collection. This bag was a dream of mine, but it was always too high or not shippable. Now the stars, with the help of Starr and Jamie, have finally smiled and she is coming home to me.
> I have to say both Starr and Jamie have been such sweethearts, sent me pictures, spent time making sure I was sure)


That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> After a long break from Dooney, which resulted in an affair with Brahmin, I am back with my main squeeze- Dooney drawstring in natural! As some of you know, I wowed to get back to the roots and actually add some core colors to my collection. This bag was a dream of mine, but it was always too high or not shippable. Now the stars, with the help of Starr and Jamie, have finally smiled and she is coming home to me.
> 
> I have to say both Starr and Jamie have been such sweethearts, sent me pictures, spent time making sure I was sure)




It looks great! I love the natural color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> After a long break from Dooney, which resulted in an affair with Brahmin, I am back with my main squeeze- Dooney drawstring in natural! As some of you know, I wowed to get back to the roots and actually add some core colors to my collection. This bag was a dream of mine, but it was always too high or not shippable. Now the stars, with the help of Starr and Jamie, have finally smiled and she is coming home to me.
> 
> I have to say both Starr and Jamie have been such sweethearts, sent me pictures, spent time making sure I was sure)




Gorgeous Nebo! What a way to come back! I can't wait to hear what you think when you get it. I'm still thinking about that Python drawstring. [emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> Here are my vintage bags.


Very nice vintage bags. Given that you have been collecting for 25 years, what do you think of the current bags collections.  Better design, quality, colors, etc.? Any insights that you'd like to share from what you've seen from D&B over the years? No pressure, right?


----------



## Trudysmom

YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice vintage bags. Given that you have been collecting for 25 years, what do you think of the current bags collections.  Better design, quality, colors, etc.? Any insights that you'd like to share from what you've seen from D&B over the years? No pressure, right?


I didn't collect the vintage bags so long ago. I  bought them the last couple of years.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Trudysmom said:


> I didn't collect the vintage bags so long ago. I  bought them the last couple of years.
> 
> I do love the older bags, but I like new ones too. Satchels-Small satchels in Dillen and Florentine, double handled tote/satchels, Dome satchel and several older clutches I love. I have a double pocket satchel  and four single pocket satchels. Also, one Buckley.
> 
> I like  my bags to have rounded leather handles.
> 
> Those are the new bags I buy. I think D&B has great colors and quality.



My mistake TM. I should have directed that question to LsuGal, but thanks so much for your insight. They are all lovely bags.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my 16 yrs old Dooney wallet. &#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my 16 yrs old Dooney wallet. [emoji4]




Wow, it looks great for being sweet 16 [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> After a long break from Dooney, which resulted in an affair with Brahmin, I am back with my main squeeze- Dooney drawstring in natural! As some of you know, I wowed to get back to the roots and actually add some core colors to my collection. This bag was a dream of mine, but it was always too high or not shippable. Now the stars, with the help of Starr and Jamie, have finally smiled and she is coming home to me.
> I have to say both Starr and Jamie have been such sweethearts, sent me pictures, spent time making sure I was sure)


 
This bag was beautiful on my phone last night ,  but on the computer this morning it is OMG!!!  STUNNING!


----------



## TaterTots

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my 16 yrs old Dooney wallet. &#128522;


 
Just amazing for 16.


----------



## YankeeDooney

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's my 16 yrs old Dooney wallet. &#128522;



Amazing condition!


----------



## uhpharm01

YankeeDooney said:


> Amazing condition!


Thanks. I got it back in 1999 when I graduated from college. But the inside is peeling and also the corners are beat up. Yep. It's looks really good for15 yrs old.


----------



## Nebo

TaterTots said:


> This bag was beautiful on my phone last night ,  but on the computer this morning it is OMG!!!  STUNNING!



Thaaank you!
I cant wait to get it! I think Ill get a lot of use out of this one.  I wanted a drawstring for ages!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous Nebo! What a way to come back! I can't wait to hear what you think when you get it. I'm still thinking about that Python drawstring. [emoji16]


I just cant wait to get it, condition it and start wearing it. Starr told me the back is slightly lighter then the front, because it was the display bag. Ill leave her to tan for a day, that should even it out.
They had one more, it wasnt consistent. It had wrinkles and folds. They also have t moro and black if somebody is looking to add core colors at 50%.

Which phyton drawstring? The new Claremonts?


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> Thaaank you!
> I cant wait to get it! I think Ill get a lot of use out of this one.  I wanted a drawstring for ages!


 
Can't wait till you get her,  she looks so roomy and I just love a drawstring bag as well.  I'm so glad to see them becoming more and more popular this season.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> After a long break from Dooney, which resulted in an affair with Brahmin, I am back with my main squeeze- Dooney drawstring in natural! As some of you know, I wowed to get back to the roots and actually add some core colors to my collection. This bag was a dream of mine, but it was always too high or not shippable. Now the stars, with the help of Starr and Jamie, have finally smiled and she is coming home to me.
> I have to say both Starr and Jamie have been such sweethearts, sent me pictures, spent time making sure I was sure)





Totally AWESOME! She is the most beautiful Dooney, ever!

Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> After a long break from Dooney, which resulted in an affair with Brahmin, I am back with my main squeeze- Dooney drawstring in natural! As some of you know, I wowed to get back to the roots and actually add some core colors to my collection. This bag was a dream of mine, but it was always too high or not shippable. Now the stars, with the help of Starr and Jamie, have finally smiled and she is coming home to me.
> 
> I have to say both Starr and Jamie have been such sweethearts, sent me pictures, spent time making sure I was sure)




Nice!!! It's beautiful in Natural. I have this in Oyster. You are going to love it. Nice comfortable bag. Congrats girlfriend and welcome back to the REAL world (Dooney). [emoji16]


----------



## lips184

immigratty said:


> Hobby Lobby, which I promised myself I would never patronize or promote...HOWEVER, can't leave my fellow Dooney-stas in the dark lol.
> 
> all of their furniture is marked 30% off, however, if you go on their website on your fon, and show the coupon for 40% off, they'll give you that, turns out to be $145 or so with tax. this rack is so perfect, each shelf is so high, so all of my very tall bags can go on shelves other than the top rack. It truly is the perfect rack for larger handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> thanx so much girlfriend, the foot was an accident, and I laughed so decided to include it lol. it took me like 20 minutes to arrange them, hubs was looking at me like I lost my mind...that's actually how he always looks at me and my bags...so we'll just call it his "baseline" look. thanx so much.


Sorry for the late response. I have been so busy but thank you for the info. That would work perfect in my closet. I have bags everywhere and can't stand a messy closet.


----------



## Nebo

Thank you ladies!
PTB, you know how much I have ooh and ahhed over your oyster bag!

I think Im gonna stick around in the real world for a while,lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, it looks great for being sweet 16 [emoji4]



Thank you!!&#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

TaterTots said:


> Just amazing for 16.



Thank you!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> PTB, you know how much I have ooh and ahhed over your oyster bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I think Im gonna stick around in the real world for a while,lol.




Lol... Now you have her cousin in Natural  to ooh and ahh over. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]. Exciting! 

And I'm glad your back. I missed seeing your mod shots. [emoji7]


----------



## immigratty

lips184 said:


> Sorry for the late response. I have been so busy but thank you for the info. That would work perfect in my closet. I have bags everywhere and can't stand a messy closet.



yes, I was the same way, one of my stands broke, and I had bags EVERYWHERE! I couldn't get another stand fast enough. good luck!


----------



## Alto Junkie

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you!!


Beautiful! A testament to Dooney quality!


----------



## uhpharm01

Alto Junkie said:


> Beautiful! A testament to Dooney quality!



I hate that they don't make this wallet anymore.


----------



## Nebo

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Now you have her cousin in Natural  to ooh and ahh over. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]. Exciting!
> 
> And I'm glad your back. I missed seeing your mod shots. [emoji7]



You are too sweet!


----------



## uhpharm01

Alto Junkie said:


> Beautiful! A testament to Dooney quality!



Thank you &#55357;&#56842; it was a great wallet!


----------



## Alto Junkie

Ms. Francesca at work with me yesterday:


----------



## MrsKC

Wow she is stunning !


----------



## Nebo

Alto Junkie said:


> Ms. Francesca at work with me yesterday:



Gorgeous!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Francesca is so elegant.


----------



## TaterTots

Alto Junkie said:


> Ms. Francesca at work with me yesterday:


 
Just stunning!!


----------



## Alto Junkie

TaterTots said:


> Just stunning!!


Thanks everyone! She came home with me after a February visit to the ******* CT outlet store!


----------



## TaterTots

Alto Junkie said:


> Thanks everyone! She came home with me after a February visit to the ******* CT outlet store!


 
Excellent choice...


----------



## Suzwhat

Alto Junkie said:


> Ms. Francesca at work with me yesterday:



I have no words other than simply perfect!


----------



## immigratty

alto junkie said:


> ms. Francesca at work with me yesterday:



love!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Alto Junkie said:


> Ms. Francesca at work with me yesterday:


What a beauty and I love the photo. Very nice lighting.


----------



## jasmin9zq

very nice ladies...


----------



## all2joy

Alto Junkie said:


> Ms. Francesca at work with me yesterday:


She's Lovely!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you &#55357;&#56842; it was a great wallet!




Beautiful ! I hope I get to own an alto in my near future !!


----------



## uhpharm01

Vicmarie said:


> Beautiful ! I hope I get to own an alto in my near future !!



Thanks!! The alto wallets are very beautiful


----------



## sagg99

My Dooney addiction


----------



## sagg99

my newer Dooneys


----------



## YankeeDooney

sagg99 said:


> My Dooney addiction
> View attachment 2968895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968896
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968898



Wow, quite the vintage collection. I'll bet the Dooney Archives would like to talk to you.
Very nice.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## PcanTannedBty

sagg99 said:


> My Dooney addiction
> View attachment 2968895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968896
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968898




Wow wow and wow!!! what an awesome well taken care of vintage collection. All your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

sagg99 said:


> View attachment 2968899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newer Dooneys


You have beautiful Donney "families". How long have you been collecting?  Kc


----------



## sagg99

MrsKC said:


> You have beautiful Donney "families". How long have you been collecting?  Kc


About 25 years
thanks


----------



## Twoboyz

sagg99 said:


> My Dooney addiction
> View attachment 2968895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968896
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968898




Beautiful collection. Love how you've got them grouped by color. Thanks for sharing. [emoji4]


----------



## sagg99

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow wow and wow!!! what an awesome well taken care of vintage collection. All your bags are gorgeous!


thanks


----------



## sagg99

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, quite the vintage collection. I'll bet the Dooney Archives would like to talk to you.
> Very nice.


Thanks


----------



## sagg99

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful collection. Love how you've got them grouped by color. Thanks for sharing. [emoji4]



Thanks


----------



## Trudysmom

sagg99 said:


> My Dooney addiction
> View attachment 2968895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968896
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968898


What a beautiful collection of vintage bags. Thank you for putting them all together in photos.


----------



## TaterTots

sagg99 said:


> My Dooney addiction
> View attachment 2968895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968896
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968898


 


sagg99 said:


> View attachment 2968899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newer Dooneys


 
WOW!  All that AWL is just amazing!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Sagg:*  your collection is amazing.  Do you have any favorites?


----------



## immigratty

sagg99 said:


> My Dooney addiction
> View attachment 2968895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968896
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968898



 LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOOOOOOOOOOVE!!! More pics please!! Your collection is so amazing.  Please start a thread on the bag showcase at the link below. We need to show the world how awesome Dooney is!

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/


----------



## tristaeliseh

sagg99 said:


> View attachment 2968899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newer Dooneys


WOW at all of them!


----------



## Nebo

sagg99 said:


> My Dooney addiction
> View attachment 2968895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968896
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968898





sagg99 said:


> View attachment 2968899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newer Dooneys



Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## sagg99

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Sagg:*  your collection is amazing.  Do you have any favorites?


I like them all, it's very hard to choose just one


----------



## tristaeliseh

Time for a little family photo or two! First set is classic AWL Dooney and second is more modern Dooney! Minus 2 bags, majority is found/bought in Goodwills (for regular purse prices $3.99).


----------



## MrsKC

tristaeliseh said:


> Time for a little family photo or two! First set is classic AWL Dooney and second is more modern Dooney! Minus 2 bags, majority is found/bought in Goodwills (for regular purse prices $3.99).


Great family photo and you know how to find the deals, GF! I love AWL.


----------



## TaterTots

tristaeliseh said:


> Time for a little family photo or two! First set is classic AWL Dooney and second is more modern Dooney! Minus 2 bags, majority is found/bought in Goodwills (for regular purse prices $3.99).




OMG!! LOVE!  That Drawstring Bag is screaming to be wore this season!!! You have a terrific collection.


----------



## tristaeliseh

MrsKC said:


> Great family photo and you know how to find the deals, GF! I love AWL.


Thank you! AWL never goes out of style!


----------



## tristaeliseh

TaterTots said:


> OMG!! LOVE!  That Drawstring Bag is screaming to be wore this season!!! You have a terrific collection.


Funny you mention the drawstring cos that's the very first D &B bag that I ever found (to be authentic) and I keep going back to that bag, haha.


----------



## TaterTots

tristaeliseh said:


> Funny you mention the drawstring cos that's the very first D &B bag that I ever found (to be authentic) and I keep going back to that bag, haha.




It's gorgeous!  And a great bag to be your first. Wearing that bag has you right in style!


----------



## tristaeliseh

TaterTots said:


> It's gorgeous!  And a great bag to be your first. Wearing that bag has you right in style!


I try to give ALL of my bags equal use but I did use the drawstring like a week or so ago!


----------



## uhpharm01

tristaeliseh said:


> Time for a little family photo or two! First set is classic AWL Dooney and second is more modern Dooney! Minus 2 bags, majority is found/bought in Goodwills (for regular purse prices $3.99).



Goodwill!! Oh wow!!


----------



## Nebo

tristaeliseh said:


> Time for a little family photo or two! First set is classic AWL Dooney and second is more modern Dooney! Minus 2 bags, majority is found/bought in Goodwills (for regular purse prices $3.99).



Gorgeous AWLs and what great deals!


----------



## sagg99

tristaeliseh said:


> Time for a little family photo or two! First set is classic AWL Dooney and second is more modern Dooney! Minus 2 bags, majority is found/bought in Goodwills (for regular purse prices $3.99).


Beautiful bags,  isn't it addictive when you find that first bag? you have to keep going back


----------



## all2joy

Ms. Gusset in Natural arrived today!

And Ms. Pippa in Brown arrived Monday!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tristaeliseh said:


> Time for a little family photo or two! First set is classic AWL Dooney and second is more modern Dooney! Minus 2 bags, majority is found/bought in Goodwills (for regular purse prices $3.99).




You have a very pretty family of Dooneys!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

all2joy said:


> Ms. Gusset in Natural arrived today!
> 
> And Ms. Pippa in Brown arrived Monday!



You are making me want a Alto, how do they do w/ scratches?


----------



## TaterTots

all2joy said:


> Ms. Gusset in Natural arrived today!
> 
> And Ms. Pippa in Brown arrived Monday!


 
Both of these are just amazing!


----------



## MrsKC

all2joy said:


> Ms. Gusset in Natural arrived today!
> 
> And Ms. Pippa in Brown arrived Monday!


Both of those are very lovely! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## all2joy

SoyChaiLatte said:


> You are making me want a Alto, how do they do w/ scratches?




Thank you! 
You will have to be careful with the Alto Collection, scratcheds will be an issue. If there is Love....it will not be a problem!


----------



## all2joy

Thank you!


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

MrsKC said:


> Both of those are very lovely! Thank you for the pictures!



That's true, I mean I am paranoid about scratches but then again, I am also very protective  when it comes to my bags! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

all2joy said:


> Ms. Gusset in Natural arrived today!
> 
> And Ms. Pippa in Brown arrived Monday!





Love both but especially Ms. Gusset in Natural. She's just going to get better with age.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Alto Junkie said:


> Ms. Francesca at work with me yesterday:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

sagg99 said:


> My Dooney addiction




Truly amazing AWL collection. I know Dooney & Bourke have such a variety of bags but to me AWL is what makes me think of Dooney.


----------



## all2joy

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love both but especially Ms. Gusset in Natural. She's just going to get better with age.



Thank you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

all2joy said:


> Ms. Gusset in Natural arrived today!
> 
> And Ms. Pippa in Brown arrived Monday!


Both very elegant looking bags. Love the clean lines and colors!


----------



## all2joy

YankeeDooney said:


> Both very elegant looking bags. Love the clean lines and colors!



Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

tristaeliseh said:


> Time for a little family photo or two! First set is classic AWL Dooney and second is more modern Dooney! Minus 2 bags, majority is found/bought in Goodwills (for regular purse prices $3.99).




Beautiful family Trista!


----------



## Twoboyz

all2joy said:


> Ms. Gusset in Natural arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> And Ms. Pippa in Brown arrived Monday!




Beautiful Altos! [emoji7]


----------



## all2joy

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful Altos! [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Nebo

all2joy said:


> Ms. Gusset in Natural arrived today!
> 
> And Ms. Pippa in Brown arrived Monday!



Wow. DB Alto line is in a class of it's own. Just gorgeous.


----------



## all2joy

Nebo said:


> Wow. DB Alto line is in a class of it's own. Just gorgeous.



Thank you! Altos' are just that and finding good sales are a plus!


----------



## immigratty

all2joy said:


> Ms. Gusset in Natural arrived today!
> 
> And Ms. Pippa in Brown arrived Monday!



TDF...I feel like I really need a Pippa in my life!




tristaeliseh said:


> Time for a little family photo or two! First set is classic AWL Dooney and second is more modern Dooney! Minus 2 bags, majority is found/bought in Goodwills (for regular purse prices $3.99).



beautiful collection


----------



## tristaeliseh

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful family Trista!


Thank you!


----------



## tristaeliseh

uhpharm01 said:


> Goodwill!! Oh wow!!



Check goodwills more often than you think! Majority of ALL my bags (Coach, D&B, Longchamp) all come from there.



Nebo said:


> Gorgeous AWLs and what great deals!



Those are deals right there!



sagg99 said:


> Beautiful bags,  isn't it addictive when you find that first bag? you have to keep going back



I am fully addicted to Dooney. It's really sad but no shame! Just great craftsmanship.


----------



## Nebo

I always told myself not to carry a pen in my bag, cause it can leak and leave a huge mess. Then one day I knew I needed to sign some stuff while in the city, took one with me. Since nothing happened, I tested destiny and carried it in my bag, even put it in some other bags and of course this happened!
Luckily, it was in the Bailey bag . If it was in one of the leather ones... I would flip.


----------



## Nebo

After a small panic attack, I wet the spot, sprayed oxi clean and then poured some peroxide over the stain. It came out magnificently! I have noticed that the fabric beaded the liquid, if poured on, so I scotch guarded with spray after it dried.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> After a small panic attack, I wet the spot, sprayed oxi clean and then poured some peroxide over the stain. It came out magnificently! I have noticed that the fabric beaded the liquid, if poured on, so I scotch guarded with spray after it dried.




WOW! That's awesome!!  This is something that would happen to me.


----------



## Renoir

Nebo said:


> After a small panic attack, I wet the spot, sprayed oxi clean and then poured some peroxide over the stain. It came out magnificently! I have noticed that the fabric beaded the liquid, if poured on, so I scotch guarded with spray after it dried.


 
Awesome!


----------



## CatePNW

Glad you got your ink out of the lining, Nebo!  I don't carry a pen, am just paranoid about something happening too.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Nebo said:


> After a small panic attack, I wet the spot, sprayed oxi clean and then poured some peroxide over the stain. It came out magnificently! I have noticed that the fabric beaded the liquid, if poured on, so I scotch guarded with spray after it dried.




Whew... Nice! I'm so glad you got it out N. [emoji2]


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

Nebo said:


> After a small panic attack, I wet the spot, sprayed oxi clean and then poured some peroxide over the stain. It came out magnificently! I have noticed that the fabric beaded the liquid, if poured on, so I scotch guarded with spray after it dried.



Awesome job!!!


----------



## oldbaglover

That is great Nebo!  I assume the red didnt fade.  Dooney quality is tops!


----------



## Nebo

No, it didnt fade. It just got a little bit of fuzz from rubbing the fabric. I used a razor to lightly clean that up. Pens are on a ban from my bags from now on out.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I always told myself not to carry a pen in my bag, cause it can leak and leave a huge mess. Then one day I knew I needed to sign some stuff while in the city, took one with me. Since nothing happened, I tested destiny and carried it in my bag, even put it in some other bags and of course this happened!
> 
> Luckily, it was in the Bailey bag . If it was in one of the leather ones... I would flip.







Nebo said:


> After a small panic attack, I wet the spot, sprayed oxi clean and then poured some peroxide over the stain. It came out magnificently! I have noticed that the fabric beaded the liquid, if poured on, so I scotch guarded with spray after it dried.




Wow Nebo, it's awesome that you got it out! Sorry it happened. [emoji26]. Thanks for letting us know how you did it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> No, it didnt fade. It just got a little bit of fuzz from rubbing the fabric. I used a razor to lightly clean that up. Pens are on a ban from my bags from now on out.




Glad you got it out. I carry pens in a water proof pouch in my bag...maybe you could do the same???


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm going to take the pen out of my handbag now and replace it with one with a cap on the top.


----------



## Daquiri

Glad you were able to remove the ink stain. The Bailey is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Nebo

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm going to take the pen out of my handbag now and replace it with one with a cap on the top.



Not trying to scare you, but thats the type of pen I had in my bag. It leaked through its bottom part, not the top.


----------



## Nebo

Glitter_pixie said:


> Glad you got it out. I carry pens in a water proof pouch in my bag...maybe you could do the same???




Waterproof pouch is a good idea. I dont need the pen that bad, so Im just giving up on it. I will use it like that when I travel by plane internationally, thank for the tip.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Waterproof pouch is a good idea. I dont need the pen that bad, so Im just giving up on it. I will use it like that when I travel by plane internationally, thank for the tip.


Glad you got the stain out. I carry just one thin marker with a cap in my wallet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Nebo:*  oh no!.  I need to carry a pen.  I'd better find one that will fit in my cosmetic case.


----------



## RozEnix

Hope I did this right, here is my new girl. No, I don't crate her, she is on top of one of my dog's crate.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> Hope I did this right, here is my new girl. No, I don't crate her, she is on top of one of my dog's crate.


Beautiful Buckley!!


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> Beautiful Buckley!!


Thanks, she was bought sight unseen. I was shocked how much she holds, and the drawstring inside the bag does not get in the way of anything.


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> Hope I did this right, here is my new girl. No, I don't crate her, she is on top of one of my dog's crate.


Wow, that is a pretty one. I may have to put this on the wish list. Love the color.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Hope I did this right, here is my new girl. No, I don't crate her, she is on top of one of my dog's crate.


I ordered that white Buckley! She will be here in the next few days. I have a green Nubuck Buckley for fall and winter. 

The inside drawstring makes it look so pretty. I like Dooney and Bourke bags with lots of detail and leather like Buckley.   I also think the shorter shoulder strap is pretty. It also holds the shape and I like bags like that.

I'm glad you got one. It is so beautiful!


----------



## TaterTots

RozEnix said:


> Hope I did this right, here is my new girl. No, I don't crate her, she is on top of one of my dog's crate.




Simply stunning!


----------



## Nebo

RozEnix said:


> Hope I did this right, here is my new girl. No, I don't crate her, she is on top of one of my dog's crate.


Gorgeous bag! This looks like true florentine. I dont know why, but in satchels regular and small, white looks like Dillen leather. This is stunning color combo!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz;*  your white Buckley is beautiful.  I have a feeling you have started a trend.  Lots of ladies will be calling the outlets to see if they have that one.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

RozEnix said:


> Hope I did this right, here is my new girl. No, I don't crate her, she is on top of one of my dog's crate.



I have been wanting this bag, but not sure if I should get it. The look of it is gorgeous!


----------



## Nebo

I was thinking of getting this floral satchel, but then that Lilac lexi happened. I asked the ladies at the outlet the day before my find to try and find it. They found the barrel bag, it is 106$ and the satchel for 130$( bit too much for me for coated canvas). So, if anyone wants these beauties, they can be found/ orderes from Reading, PA outlet. Here is the pic they so graciously sent me.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Roz;*  your white Buckley is beautiful.  I have a feeling you have started a trend.  Lots of ladies will be calling the outlets to see if they have that one.


Uh, oh. Bad me.


----------



## RozEnix

Nebo said:


> I was thinking of getting this floral satchel, but then that Lilac lexi happened. I asked the ladies at the outlet the day before my find to try and find it. They found the barrel bag, it is 106$ and the satchel for 130$( bit too much for me for coated canvas). So, if anyone wants these beauties, they can be found/ orderes from Reading, PA outlet. Here is the pic they so graciously sent me.


I am new to the outlets, how does one know what they have outside of actually going there. Just call? I live near Pittsburgh and I don't think there is one near me. 

Pretty florals, I usually go for the leather. 

When I have time, I should post the rest of my collection. Not nearly as much as some, but this forum is habit forming and I think my collection will grow. UGH


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> I am new to the outlets, how does one know what they have outside of actually going there. Just call? I live near Pittsburgh and I don't think there is one near me.
> 
> Pretty florals, I usually go for the leather.
> 
> When I have time, I should post the rest of my collection. Not nearly as much as some, but this forum is habit forming and I think my collection will grow. UGH


You have an outlet in Wyomissing, PA Phone: 610-375-7668 There really isn't a way to know what's there unless you go.

Best to be specific when calling. I recommend looking on Dooney.com, Ilovedooney.com, or eBay to find the bag you like. Then best to find the item #. Then call outlet to see if in stock and what is current price. They may tell you another outlet has it in stock. Either you can call the other outlet yourself or they will refer your name to the outlet and they will call you. They will charge approx. $7.50 to ship. Note: Not all bags can be shipped, due to store policy.

Good luck!


----------



## MrsKC

Nebo said:


> I was thinking of getting this floral satchel, but then that Lilac lexi happened. I asked the ladies at the outlet the day before my find to try and find it. They found the barrel bag, it is 106$ and the satchel for 130$( bit too much for me for coated canvas). So, if anyone wants these beauties, they can be found/ orderes from Reading, PA outlet. Here is the pic they so graciously sent me.


Loving that Ciamen (is that the right name) the white bag on the left.......


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  yes,  that's the Caiman.  Rehoboth had it in white in the croco a few weeks ago.  It was shippable and half off at that time.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  yes,  that's the Caiman.  Rehoboth had it in white in the croco a few weeks ago.  It was shippable and half off at that time.


Hi LJ, and thank you.....oh such a want list I have.......
I have never called an outlet for a bag. I know many of you do and get wonderful deals and customer service. I think I am kind of afraid I won't be able to stop if I get started.....
Thank you for the info.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Hi LJ, and thank you.....oh such a want list I have.......
> I have never called an outlet for a bag. I know many of you do and get wonderful deals and customer service. I think I am kind of afraid I won't be able to stop if I get started.....
> Thank you for the info.


I saw it in ******* yesterday. Just sayin'. Not trying to tempt you or anything.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Nebo said:


> After a small panic attack, I wet the spot, sprayed oxi clean and then poured some peroxide over the stain. It came out magnificently! I have noticed that the fabric beaded the liquid, if poured on, so I scotch guarded with spray after it dried.





RozEnix said:


> Hope I did this right, here is my new girl. No, I don't crate her, she is on top of one of my dog's crate.




Hi all! I'm back home from my business trip in near Boston and catching up on the Dooney chatter!

*Nebo*: I commented about the ink stain previously, but forgot to ask how long was the ink stain there before you noticed it? I'm amazed you were able to get it out. Great job!

*RozEnix* Hello and sorry for my late welcome to the Dooney forum! I also live in PA but on the other side of the state from you. It takes me a little over an hour to get to the Reading outlet. If DH goes with me, then I have to stop at Cabelas for "dragging" him to the outlet.  Your white Dooney is beautiful! Dooney is addictive for sure!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> I saw it in ******* yesterday. Just sayin'. Not trying to tempt you or anything.


Oh thank you.....I am trying to be handbag content for a bit.....so hard....


----------



## ShariG8R

RozEnix said:


> I am new to the outlets, how does one know what they have outside of actually going there. Just call? I live near Pittsburgh and I don't think there is one near me.
> 
> Pretty florals, I usually go for the leather.
> 
> When I have time, I should post the rest of my collection. Not nearly as much as some, but this forum is habit forming and I think my collection will grow. UGH


Be careful! Since joining the forum a few weeks ago, my collection has grown by 2 Dooneys, a coach, 7 fobs, and 2 scarves!


----------



## MrsKC

ShariG8R said:


> Be careful! Since joining the forum a few weeks ago, my collection has grown by 2 Dooneys, a coach, 7 fobs, and 2 scarves!


Shari, I know.....can be a bit dangerous......but oh so fun .


----------



## ShariG8R

MrsKC said:


> Shari, I know.....can be a bit dangerous......but oh so fun .


The best part is finally having people to share it with!!!! :tpfrox:


----------



## Nebo

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hi all! I'm back home from my business trip in near Boston and catching up on the Dooney chatter!
> 
> *Nebo*: I commented about the ink stain previously, but forgot to ask how long was the ink stain there before you noticed it? I'm amazed you were able to get it out. Great job!


Welcome back home! I think it was the same day. That stain was moving out or else, lol.

I ve seen in TJM they had rose patent Dooney pouches/ wristlets. They are waterproof nylon on the inside. That might be perfect for everything liquid like lip gloss, pens etc. I have my make up in a double walled silky pouch. Hopefully this was the only disaster I had to  clean up after.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Hope I did this right, here is my new girl. No, I don't crate her, she is on top of one of my dog's crate.




Gorgeous bag Roz! I love that contrast.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I was thinking of getting this floral satchel, but then that Lilac lexi happened. I asked the ladies at the outlet the day before my find to try and find it. They found the barrel bag, it is 106$ and the satchel for 130$( bit too much for me for coated canvas). So, if anyone wants these beauties, they can be found/ orderes from Reading, PA outlet. Here is the pic they so graciously sent me.




These are so cute. I wish I was more of a floral girl. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## TaterTots

Nebo said:


> I was thinking of getting this floral satchel, but then that Lilac lexi happened. I asked the ladies at the outlet the day before my find to try and find it. They found the barrel bag, it is 106$ and the satchel for 130$( bit too much for me for coated canvas). So, if anyone wants these beauties, they can be found/ orderes from Reading, PA outlet. Here is the pic they so graciously sent me.




They are beautiful Nebo. Thanks for the pics. I love the Satchel but I'm with you on this one to much for a coated canvas that personally I would only get two seasons out of. But they are gorgeous bags.


----------



## HampsteadLV

Got it today...love it!


----------



## immigratty

ShariG8R said:


> The best part is finally having people to share it with!!!! :tpfrox:




AMEN TO THAT SISTER!!! Previously just had to enjoy bags in silence...haha that's like drinking alone in your room! thank you TPF!!




HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 2982502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it today...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982504
> View attachment 2982505




very cute


----------



## Suzwhat

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 2982502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it today...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982504
> View attachment 2982505




I love it too.  Congrats!


----------



## HampsteadLV

Suzwhat said:


> I love it too.  Congrats!




Thank you Dear!


----------



## Twoboyz

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 2982502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it today...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982504
> View attachment 2982505




That's really cute! [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 2982502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it today...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982504
> View attachment 2982505


Perfect little bag!


----------



## RozEnix

ShariG8R said:


> Be careful! Since joining the forum a few weeks ago, my collection has grown by 2 Dooneys, a coach, 7 fobs, and 2 scarves!


Tell me about it. I DVR the Q when Dooney is on just to see what they have and ordered 2. Yikes. The Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom and Pebble Leather Shelby in Purple. Will post pics when they arrive. 
Thank goodness for easy pay.


----------



## TaterTots

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 2982502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it today...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982504
> View attachment 2982505


 
She's SOOO cute!!  I have the Lexi Patent Leather crossbody that's around the same size and I was so surprised in how much she holds.  Great little bags aren't they?


----------



## RozEnix

Keeping this legal for pics, here is my workhorse that I take to work. She had a strap problem, sent it back to Dooney and they fixed her free. She is a Kristen Calf Tote, not sure how old, I want to say 5 years? I did get her at Macy's on sale, so I assume this when she was being discontinued.


----------



## RozEnix

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 2982502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it today...love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982504
> View attachment 2982505


Aw, how cute. I just bought the Lexi last week during Macy's F&F sale. I needed something small since I am a large handbag woman.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Tell me about it. I DVR the Q when Dooney is on just to see what they have and ordered 2. Yikes. The Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom and Pebble Leather Shelby in Purple. Will post pics when they arrive.
> 
> Thank goodness for easy pay.




Beautiful! I can't wait to see them [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Keeping this legal for pics, here is my workhorse that I take to work. She had a strap problem, sent it back to Dooney and they fixed her free. She is a Kristen Calf Tote, not sure how old, I want to say 5 years? I did get her at Macy's on sale, so I assume this when she was being discontinued.







RozEnix said:


> Aw, how cute. I just bought the Lexi last week during Macy's F&F sale. I needed something small since I am a large handbag woman.




These are cute! The Lexi can stow away in your red bag [emoji4]


----------



## ShariG8R

I seriously wish there was a "like" button so I could like everyone's posts! Beautiful bags, ladies!!


----------



## TaterTots

RozEnix said:


> Keeping this legal for pics, here is my workhorse that I take to work. She had a strap problem, sent it back to Dooney and they fixed her free. She is a Kristen Calf Tote, not sure how old, I want to say 5 years? I did get her at Macy's on sale, so I assume this when she was being discontinued.




She's just gorgeous! That color with the Calf is stunning.


----------



## lovethatduck

These arrived home from San Francisco today!  

Last year, I spent summer  with son #1 in SF, and fall with son #2  in New York. I packed six D&Bs with me to NY but left seven behind in SF.  What was I thinking?!  I decided to stay home this summer, and send for them recently. They have arrived!  I sure missed these babies.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lovethatduck said:


> These arrived home from San Francisco today!
> 
> Last year, I spent summer  with son #1 in SF, and fall with son #2  in New York. I packed six D&Bs with me to NY but left seven behind in SF.  What was I thinking?!  I decided to stay home this summer, and send for them recently. They have arrived!  I sure missed these babies.


Oooooo. That snake tote caught my eye. Very pretty. You must be a drawstring gal. I would have missed all of those too much to leave behind.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Lovethatduck:*  it must be so nice to have your handbags home again.  It's like getting a new collection.  Love those colors.


----------



## RozEnix

This is the Medium Logo Satchel I bought maybe 5-6 years ago, my first leather Dooney. I think this is almost like the one on the Q, but it has double handles and I do believe it has been discontinued. I like this one better than the Logo the Q has, I need my double handles.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> This is the Medium Logo Satchel I bought maybe 5-6 years ago, my first leather Dooney. I think this is almost like the one on the Q, but it has double handles and I do believe it has been discontinued. I like this one better than the Logo the Q has, I need my double handles.


I like  your bag. Nice to see older bags. I buy D&B satchels with lots of detail.


----------



## RozEnix

lovethatduck said:


> These arrived home from San Francisco today!
> 
> Last year, I spent summer  with son #1 in SF, and fall with son #2  in New York. I packed six D&Bs with me to NY but left seven behind in SF.  What was I thinking?!  I decided to stay home this summer, and send for them recently. They have arrived!  I sure missed these babies.


The snake is pretty, does it wear well?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lovethatduck said:


> These arrived home from San Francisco today!
> 
> Last year, I spent summer  with son #1 in SF, and fall with son #2  in New York. I packed six D&Bs with me to NY but left seven behind in SF.  What was I thinking?!  I decided to stay home this summer, and send for them recently. They have arrived!  I sure missed these babies.



Nice collection! I miss my bags when I go on trips. 

We our pouch/cosmetic twins!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> These arrived home from San Francisco today!
> 
> 
> 
> Last year, I spent summer  with son #1 in SF, and fall with son #2  in New York. I packed six D&Bs with me to NY but left seven behind in SF.  What was I thinking?!  I decided to stay home this summer, and send for them recently. They have arrived!  I sure missed these babies.




OMG, those are way too cute to leave behind for long. I'm glad you got them back! I would miss them too. There are some gorgeous summer colors in there. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> I like  your bag. Nice to see older bags. I buy D&B satchels with lots of detail.




Oh I love this! This is like the Logo Lock hobo with an attitude! Very cute.


----------



## lovethatduck

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooooo. That snake tote caught my eye. Very pretty. You must be a drawstring gal. I would have missed all of those too much to leave behind.



The snake was my first D&B--from Dillard's 30% off clearance sale.  I found the matching wristlet at my LV outlet.  Two years old. 

And, you're right, love drawstrings. I'm wrestling with deciding whether to get the coming daffodil drawstring TSV.
--so pretty!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, those are way too cute to leave behind for long. I'm glad you got them back! I would miss them too. There are some gorgeous summer colors in there. [emoji5]&#65039;



Thanks, TB!  

It's like having a shopping spree all over again.&#128522;


----------



## lovethatduck

Glitter_pixie said:


> Nice collection! I miss my bags when I go on trips.
> 
> We our pouch/cosmetic twins!



Thanks!

 I stayed all summer, and got more while there.


----------



## lovethatduck

RozEnix said:


> The snake is pretty, does it wear well?




Thanks!

It's  two years old and my first D&B.  Light and supple, no problem with the scales.


----------



## HampsteadLV

TaterTots said:


> She's SOOO cute!!  I have the Lexi Patent Leather crossbody that's around the same size and I was so surprised in how much she holds.  Great little bags aren't they?




Yes Darling! Amazing bag! [emoji1]


----------



## RozEnix

Well, here she is, the Embossed Leather Shelby Shopper. I don't know why I am on the fence with her, I like my leather to feel like leather. I guess she does, just not the feel of a Flo since most of my bags are of that type. I really have no use for the little wristlet since my Samsung S5 is too big. I suppose that is the only drawback from not getting an iPhone, they are bigger that the average bear.  Knowing me, I will keep her, she will make a great summer handbag.


----------



## Daquiri

RozEnix said:


> Well, here she is, the Embossed Leather Shelby Shopper. I don't know why I am on the fence with her, I like my leather to feel like leather. I guess she does, just not the feel of a Flo since most of my bags are of that type. I really have no use for the little wristlet since my Samsung S5 is too big. I suppose that is the only drawback from not getting an iPhone, they are bigger that the average bear.  Knowing me, I will keep her, she will make a great summer handbag.


This bag is so pretty in the purple! Enjoy.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RozEnix said:


> Well, here she is, the Embossed Leather Shelby Shopper. I don't know why I am on the fence with her, I like my leather to feel like leather. I guess she does, just not the feel of a Flo since most of my bags are of that type. I really have no use for the little wristlet since my Samsung S5 is too big. I suppose that is the only drawback from not getting an iPhone, they are bigger that the average bear.  Knowing me, I will keep her, she will make a great summer handbag.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That's a pretty color and the interior lining is also very nice.


----------



## RozEnix

Here is another bag I have, my first Flo. I didn't realize how heavy she is, but I don't mind one bit. I was shocked how she patina-ed in the bag.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> Keeping this legal for pics, here is my workhorse that I take to work. She had a strap problem, sent it back to Dooney and they fixed her free. She is a Kristen Calf Tote, not sure how old, I want to say 5 years? I did get her at Macy's on sale, so I assume this when she was being discontinued.





RozEnix said:


> Aw, how cute. I just bought the Lexi last week during Macy's F&F sale. I needed something small since I am a large handbag woman.





RozEnix said:


> This is the Medium Logo Satchel I bought maybe 5-6 years ago, my first leather Dooney. I think this is almost like the one on the Q, but it has double handles and I do believe it has been discontinued. I like this one better than the Logo the Q has, I need my double handles.





RozEnix said:


> Well, here she is, the Embossed Leather Shelby Shopper. I don't know why I am on the fence with her, I like my leather to feel like leather. I guess she does, just not the feel of a Flo since most of my bags are of that type. I really have no use for the little wristlet since my Samsung S5 is too big. I suppose that is the only drawback from not getting an iPhone, they are bigger that the average bear.  Knowing me, I will keep her, she will make a great summer handbag.




Love all of them and would def keep the Shelby shopper!


----------



## MrsKC

lovethatduck said:


> These arrived home from San Francisco today!
> 
> Last year, I spent summer  with son #1 in SF, and fall with son #2  in New York. I packed six D&Bs with me to NY but left seven behind in SF.  What was I thinking?!  I decided to stay home this summer, and send for them recently. They have arrived!  I sure missed these babies.


These are wonderful, difficult to part with but I am sure you are glad they are back!


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Here is another bag I have, my first Flo. I didn't realize how heavy she is, but I don't mind one bit. I was shocked how she patina-ed in the bag.


Pretty flo satchel. LOVE the satchels.


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Well, here she is, the Embossed Leather Shelby Shopper. I don't know why I am on the fence with her, I like my leather to feel like leather. I guess she does, just not the feel of a Flo since most of my bags are of that type. I really have no use for the little wristlet since my Samsung S5 is too big. I suppose that is the only drawback from not getting an iPhone, they are bigger that the average bear.  Knowing me, I will keep her, she will make a great summer handbag.


Can you put other things in the little bag? It holds quite a bit. I keep my phone in a pink case I love so I use my other little bags for holding small things in my handbags. 

I love that color.


----------



## RozEnix

Trudysmom said:


> Can you put other things in the little bag? It holds quite a bit. I keep my phone in a pink case I love so I use my other little bags for holding small things in my handbags.
> 
> I love that color.


I think I will keep her, now that I put all of my stuff in I don't have to carry my red tote as well. 

I found some things to put in the wristlet, junk for work.


----------



## Starry Skies

This is the perfect bag. I love it!! &#128525;  You have some great bags in your collection.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Well, here she is, the Embossed Leather Shelby Shopper. I don't know why I am on the fence with her, I like my leather to feel like leather. I guess she does, just not the feel of a Flo since most of my bags are of that type. I really have no use for the little wristlet since my Samsung S5 is too big. I suppose that is the only drawback from not getting an iPhone, they are bigger that the average bear.  Knowing me, I will keep her, she will make a great summer handbag.







RozEnix said:


> Here is another bag I have, my first Flo. I didn't realize how heavy she is, but I don't mind one bit. I was shocked how she patina-ed in the bag.




The Shelby color is so pretty and fun for summer. I know what you mean. At first the feel,of this bag turned me off. I returned it. Then I kept seeing the presentations on QVC and the look of the bag grew on me so I bought an as is and then another as is. I guess I embraced the feel of it for the look of it. I love the lining too for something different. 

The natural Flo is stunning. Really beautiful. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> Well, here she is, the Embossed Leather Shelby Shopper. I don't know why I am on the fence with her, I like my leather to feel like leather. I guess she does, just not the feel of a Flo since most of my bags are of that type. I really have no use for the little wristlet since my Samsung S5 is too big. I suppose that is the only drawback from not getting an iPhone, they are bigger that the average bear.  Knowing me, I will keep her, she will make a great summer handbag.


Wow, what a great color! Definitely a keeper. You could always use wristlet for earbuds, charger, cords, etc.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the lavender color.


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> Love all of them and would def keep the Shelby shopper!


LeSigh, I sent the Shelby Shopper back. I loved the color, design, and interior, I just didn't like the leather. Too stiff, and even though it is leather, it reminds me of coated cotton. Maybe I am spoiled with Flo, but I hope she gets a good home, she is beautiful.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> LeSigh, I sent the Shelby Shopper back. I loved the color, design, and interior, I just didn't like the leather. Too stiff, and even though it is leather, it reminds me of coated cotton. Maybe I am spoiled with Flo, but I hope she gets a good home, she is beautiful.


A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do. When buying online it does make it more difficult since we cannot feel and try on the bag, so. I understand.


----------



## RozEnix

Here is another Flo I  have, imagine that.  I got her with the Dooney exchange a few years ago. She must have been a Limited Edition because as soon as I got her, she vanished from Dooney's site. 

The Florentine Edge


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do. When buying online it does make it more difficult since we cannot feel and try on the bag, so. I understand.


Thanks, I felt bad doing that, but I felt a sigh of relief when I did. She just didn't scream 'keep me'.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

RozEnix said:


> Well, here she is, the Embossed Leather Shelby Shopper. I don't know why I am on the fence with her, I like my leather to feel like leather. I guess she does, just not the feel of a Flo since most of my bags are of that type. I really have no use for the little wristlet since my Samsung S5 is too big. I suppose that is the only drawback from not getting an iPhone, they are bigger that the average bear.  Knowing me, I will keep her, she will make a great summer handbag.



I want a tote and have been eyeing this bag for awhile, this bag in this color is gorgeous! Does the leather feel durable, like will not scratch easily? I have two small kids & love that florentine leather but my family laughs at me because I am so protective of my florentine bags & one time my son was spraying something in the air & my mom thought I was running towards my daughter who was not even close to where he was spraying & I scooped up my bag. I just want something that is a little more, carefree than my florentines but still cute when I take out my kids. I will protect any Dooney but in case I can't get to it in time I think this might give me a little more piece of mind. 
Thanks for any help


----------



## Suzwhat

RozEnix said:


> Here is another Flo I  have, imagine that.  I got her with the Dooney exchange a few years ago. She must have been a Limited Edition because as soon as I got her, she vanished from Dooney's site.
> 
> The Florentine Edge



Sharp looking bag!


----------



## RozEnix

SoyChaiLatte said:


> I want a tote and have been eyeing this bag for awhile, this bag in this color is gorgeous! Does the leather feel durable, like will not scratch easily? I have two small kids & love that florentine leather but my family laughs at me because I am so protective of my florentine bags & one time my son was spraying something in the air & my mom thought I was running towards my daughter who was not even close to where he was spraying & I scooped up my bag. I just want something that is a little more, carefree than my florentines but still cute when I take out my kids. I will protect any Dooney but in case I can't get to it in time I think this might give me a little more piece of mind.
> Thanks for any help


i only had her for a day, but the leather seems very durable and since it is coated, I don't think it will scratch. It holds its shape and will carry a ton of stuff. Cleaning is simple, just a soft cloth and ivory soap. You should have no trouble with this bag.


----------



## SoyChaiLatte

RozEnix said:


> i only had her for a day, but the leather seems very durable and since it is coated, I don't think it will scratch. It holds its shape and will carry a ton of stuff. Cleaning is simple, just a soft cloth and ivory soap. You should have no trouble with this bag.



Thanks I appreciate it, I really want one now but I understand getting accustomed to the feel of that florentine leather all that means is now you have to get a beautiful replacement, can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## RozEnix

Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.

One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.


Oh my gosh that bag is stunning--the mushroom color is perfect!! Great news about the weight, I say load her up!!


----------



## Suzwhat

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.



Great pictures and this bag is very beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## joce01

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.




She's so beautiful! You may have pushed me towards getting this color


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.


Wow, what a beautiful color. Very classy! Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Roz*:  your new Chelsea is beautiful.  Just love that color, it's not as brown as Dooney mushroom often is.  And you are right.  The Florentine Chelsea is lighter than you would expect.  It's much lighter than the Dillen Chelsea or the Tessuta.


----------



## Pixie RN

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.


Oh she is soooo pretty. So glad to see the color. If this is your first Florentine Chelsea ( and I assume it is) you are going to love this bag. I have it in the natural and it has become a "workhorse " bag for me. I am waiting for it to appear in Sunflower yellow that Dooney CS told me would be avaliable the end of April. Ok Peter, it is now May. As others have said the weight is so much lighter than the Florentine Satchels. After you have used her for awhile would you mind posting a picture to let us see how the "mushroom" color has patined? Enjoy!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RozEnix said:


> Here is another Flo I  have, imagine that.  I got her with the Dooney exchange a few years ago. She must have been a Limited Edition because as soon as I got her, she vanished from Dooney's site.
> 
> 
> 
> The Florentine Edge




She's very pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.




Wow, she is stunning! I love the red lining against the mushroom color. I think I see a small flo satchel in my future. [emoji6]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, she is stunning! I love the red lining against the mushroom color. I think I see a small flo satchel in my future. [emoji6]


My thoughts exactly. It is scrumptious!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, she is stunning! I love the red lining against the mushroom color. I think I see a small flo satchel in my future. [emoji6]




Me too!!! I wonder when it will come out??? This is a color that I'll pay full price for and bit chance the outlets.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.




Even though that color is subdued, it's really quite fetching!


----------



## Nebo

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.



Wow,beautiful. Little close to the taupe, I think. Cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## Mrs. Q

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.


I soooooo wanted that bag when I saw it on QVC, but I just can't right now.    Maybe one day...


----------



## Vicmarie

swoooooon ! This is by far my Favorite Dooney color ever !! I am with Ivana , a small florentine satchel in my near future in this exact color ! [emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, she is stunning! I love the red lining against the mushroom color. I think I see a small flo satchel in my future. [emoji6]


 
I would definitely get a small flo in mushroom!  I hope they do release one in that color.

When do new colors come out?  I'm still fairly new to Dooney in that regard.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.


 Be.Still.My.Heart.  That is TDF gorgeous!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

louislover260 said:


> Hey! I thought that it would be ALOT of fun if we celebrated our Dooney bags and accesories!
> 
> So I will start with mine!
> 
> Large Frame Pocket Satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Coin Holder Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT Medium Wristlet White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT Coin Holder White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Come On!!! Post your Dooney's here!  And let's spark some Dooney interest!!!!!



Ok I am in.  My newest acquisition:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

RozEnix said:


> Here is another Flo I  have, imagine that.  I got her with the Dooney exchange a few years ago. She must have been a Limited Edition because as soon as I got her, she vanished from Dooney's site.
> 
> The Florentine Edge


Hi Roz.  Thought I would give you a shout out on your taste!  I ADORE the D&B Savannah Satchel Florentine Edge purse!  This bag came out in 2013 but has been discontinued by Dooney.  I got it in Orange but the Orange is more of a burnt sienna color-this is NOT a Halloween Orange by any stretch of the imagination!  I shop online so I was on pins and needles waiting for it to come so I could see the color.  I simply love the color and will use this purse for autumn and winter.

Found it in a shop out of Detroit called London Luggage...

Snatched up one on auction site last week in NATURAL.  Can't WAIT to see it!  I got both in small.  They have a large and a medium size, too...


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ok I am in.  My newest acquisition:


EL, very nice! You said burnt orange I believe in another thread? Color looks great in the picture


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ladies,  I love your Florentine Edge satchels.  I had the small one,  but it was too small.  No longer own it,  but these are sharp looking handbags.  One word of caution... the color from my blue bag came off onto the white sealant on the handles.   So,  be careful,  when you store the handbag to be sure the handles aren't pressed against the body of the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ok I am in.  My newest acquisition:




So pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I would definitely get a small flo in mushroom!  I hope they do release one in that color.
> 
> When do new colors come out?  I'm still fairly new to Dooney in that regard.




I'm not sure why it's taking so long for the new colors to come out in the small satchel. I can't imagine the Q wouldn't get them. They usually get the new colors. Weird.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  I love your Florentine Edge satchels.  I had the small one,  but it was too small.  No longer own it,  but these are sharp looking handbags.  One word of caution... the color from my blue bag came off onto the white sealant on the handles.   So,  be careful,  when you store the handbag to be sure the handles aren't pressed against the body of the bag.



Thanks for the love, ladies!  @lavender, I will make sure I do not make that mistake.

I THINK the Edge came out in not only a SMALL, but a MINI as well.  Not a big purse but I travel light.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  I love your Florentine Edge satchels.  I had the small one,  but it was too small.  No longer own it,  but these are sharp looking handbags.  One word of caution... the color from my blue bag came off onto the white sealant on the handles.   So,  be careful,  when you store the handbag to be sure the handles aren't pressed against the body of the bag.


Thanks for that info, I'll have to check it out to make sure how my handles are stored


----------



## Nebo

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Ok I am in.  My newest acquisition:



It is so pretty!


----------



## RozEnix

Here is another girl that I have. The Shiny Colette IT bag. Coated cotton, what a difference in weight compared to my leathers. Culture shock for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Here is another girl that I have. The Shiny Colette IT bag. Coated cotton, what a difference in weight compared to my leathers. Culture shock for me.




So cute! Love he little heart charm. I was also very pleasantly surprised by the weight difference. I'm,I've how easy to carry they are. [emoji4]


----------



## NurseB21

RozEnix said:


> Here she is in all her glory. The Flo Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom. I am in love.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me, she is not that heavy for a Flo. Well, heavy but not so much,  the original satchel is heavier. And no dog crate this time, Chloe was inside.


I love that color! It seems like a neutral that will
fit all seasons!


----------



## NurseB21

RozEnix said:


> Well, here she is, the Embossed Leather Shelby Shopper. I don't know why I am on the fence with her, I like my leather to feel like leather. I guess she does, just not the feel of a Flo since most of my bags are of that type. I really have no use for the little wristlet since my Samsung S5 is too big. I suppose that is the only drawback from not getting an iPhone, they are bigger that the average bear.  Knowing me, I will keep her, she will make a great summer handbag.


Pretty color! I use my wristlet to hold my phone/tablet chargers and
earphones.


----------



## RozEnix

NurseB21 said:


> I love that color! It seems like a neutral that will
> fit all seasons!


It is, I plan to get at least one more in that color.


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hi Roz.  Thought I would give you a shout out on your taste!  I ADORE the D&B Savannah Satchel Florentine Edge purse!  This bag came out in 2013 but has been discontinued by Dooney.  I got it in Orange but the Orange is more of a burnt sienna color-this is NOT a Halloween Orange by any stretch of the imagination!  I shop online so I was on pins and needles waiting for it to come so I could see the color.  I simply love the color and will use this purse for autumn and winter.
> 
> Found it in a shop out of Detroit called London Luggage...
> 
> Snatched up one on auction site last week in NATURAL.  Can't WAIT to see it!  I got both in small.  They have a large and a medium size, too...


Thanks leopard. Figured that is better than saying eye. LOL. I loved the Edge style, I wonder why it was d/c after a short period. Nice find with yours, I'm not an orange gal but yours is stunning


----------



## Nebo

Some Dooney I caught at Dillards. New  (I assume its new) pearl treatment/ color on ostrich bags. It is called pearl and it comes in tan and dark gray trim. Pearl part is shiny, but there are some spots on the bag that are not on the ostrich dots, so it looks like a scuff. I have to post pic by pic on my phone, bare with me.


----------



## Nebo

Tan trim.


----------



## Nebo

" scuff" mark


----------



## Nebo

Sophie in Sea foam. Sooo dark and crayony for something called sea foam. The red plasticky lining is really a no no for me on these. Otherwise, I love it.


----------



## RozEnix

Nebo said:


> " scuff" mark


Whoa that up close and personal makes it look like a disease. LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the grey handles on the ostrich. 


 One of the problems with some of the ostrich handbags is the darker color dye is sometimes smeared onto other areas of the bag.  It's not always a problem if the marks are small.  But I guess on the lighter colored bag it can show a lot.


Ostrich leather is a love or hate kind of look.  I love it,  but lots of ladies don't.


----------



## Trudysmom

Nebo said:


> Tan trim.


Pearl is pretty. I love the ostrich embossing, it has a pretty look with the light. My double handle totes are all ostrich embossed. SO pretty and different.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ostrich leather is a love or hate kind of look.  I love it,  but lots of ladies don't.



So true.  I'm another ostrich lover.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

Lovely bags.love the collection.plz tell me about ostrich dooney.do they require extra care


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*ruby:*  the ostrich Dooneys require no care at all.  The leather will soften nicely over time with use, at least that is what happened with my black satchel.  I've never had one get dirty,  so I don't know if you can clean it with a soft cloth and soap/water.  My guess is yes,  because the ostrich seems to be made from a very firm leather.  (The Sahara collection ostrich may be made from a different leather).


----------



## Trudysmom

rubylovesdooney said:


> Lovely bags.love the collection.plz tell me about ostrich dooney.do they require extra care


No extra care.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> So true.  I'm another ostrich lover.


Me toooooo!!!!!!!! Just love it.


----------



## Nebo

Trudysmom said:


> Pearl is pretty. I love the ostrich embossing, it has a pretty look with the light. My double handle totes are all ostrich embossed. SO pretty and different.


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Some Dooney I caught at Dillards. New  (I assume its new) pearl treatment/ color on ostrich bags. It is called pearl and it comes in tan and dark gray trim. Pearl part is shiny, but there are some spots on the bag that are not on the ostrich dots, so it looks like a scuff. I have to post pic by pic on my phone, bare with me.







Nebo said:


> Tan trim.







Nebo said:


> " scuff" mark







Nebo said:


> Sophie in Sea foam. Sooo dark and crayony for something called sea foam. The red plasticky lining is really a no no for me on these. Otherwise, I love it.




Wow, gorgeous! Thanks for posting. I love that ostrich satchel! It looks similar to my grey with black Chelsea that I am carrying today. I also just noticed some smearing of the dots that I hadn't noticed until just now. It doesn't really bother me because animal skins are jot supposed to be perfect and it's very faint. The ostrich is such a striking collection.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, gorgeous! Thanks for posting. I love that ostrich satchel! It looks similar to my grey with black Chelsea that I am carrying today. I also just noticed some smearing of the dots that I hadn't noticed until just now. It doesn't really bother me because animal skins are jot supposed to be perfect and it's very faint. The ostrich is such a striking collection.
> View attachment 3015817



I lovw the gray ostrich! I think on the pearl it just stands out more due to shine.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  the grey ostrich with black trim is very sharp.  I was finally able to add one to my collection a few months ago.  I'd been drooling since I saw the pics posted on TPF.


----------



## beautyofgrace

My small collection of Dooney and Bourke purses


----------



## YankeeDooney

beautyofgrace said:


> View attachment 3016438
> View attachment 3016439
> View attachment 3016440
> 
> 
> My small collection of Dooney and Bourke purses


I so love that double pocket flo. I have not seen it blue. All Gorgeous!


----------



## beautyofgrace

Thanks! Yankeedooney! [emoji3]
It's my oldest Dooney bag (the ocean blue), lol about 3 years old.


----------



## gatorgirl07

beautyofgrace said:


> View attachment 3016438
> View attachment 3016439
> View attachment 3016440
> 
> 
> My small collection of Dooney and Bourke purses



Twinsies on the ocean flo with pockets......love this bag!


----------



## beautyofgrace

Yay!!! (@ gatorgirl07)
 I absolutely love mine! So versatile!


----------



## Trudysmom

beautyofgrace said:


> View attachment 3016438
> View attachment 3016439
> View attachment 3016440
> 
> 
> My small collection of Dooney and Bourke purses


WOW, you have a wonderful collection. Gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> I lovw the gray ostrich! I think on the pearl it just stands out more due to shine.




That is probably true. The pearl is very pretty. 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  the grey ostrich with black trim is very sharp.  I was finally able to add one to my collection a few months ago.  I'd been drooling since I saw the pics posted on TPF.




So we are twins? [emoji4] thanks I love this bag. I need to carry it more. [emoji4]


----------



## immigratty

beautyofgrace said:


> View attachment 3016438
> View attachment 3016439
> View attachment 3016440
> 
> 
> My small collection of Dooney and Bourke purses



what a great collection to have. beautiful pieces in phenomenal colors.


----------



## beautyofgrace

Thanks immigratty 
We only get some styles in Canada... But the leather on these is luxurious!


----------



## beautyofgrace

Thanks trudysmom [emoji3]
Wonder what types of Dooney are still out there???
Maybe I should stop for a while.... Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

beautyofgrace said:


> View attachment 3016438
> View attachment 3016439
> View attachment 3016440
> 
> 
> My small collection of Dooney and Bourke purses




Beautiful florentine collection. [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

beautyofgrace said:


> View attachment 3016438
> View attachment 3016439
> View attachment 3016440
> 
> 
> My small collection of Dooney and Bourke purses




Beautiful starter collection. You have some great choices. Is the Natural Satchel the small or regular?  It's beautiful.


----------



## beautyofgrace

Thanks ladies ( two boys and pecan tanned beauty)
The natural one is in the large size! It has some scratches n some bumps but I plan to work hard n buff them out!...lol!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Oh wow! Loving this thread. 

I'm getting my thirty-odd year old Essex AWL bag mended... It had a half-inch spot of bad wear on the leather trim. Right now, I'm working on conditioning, and gently removing a spot of paint, from another old D&B that My mother gave to me (she collected D&Bs and some Coaches in the past), but they are old!

I'm going to take pics of them when my son wakes up from his nap on our chair and try to post them. They are really some nice looking bags. 

Also, I'm wondering if anyone here has had luck with polishing a Dooney bag that is really dingy. My mom's old cream-colored Dooney is nice, but the cream colored leather has really greyed. I don't think it's anything but dirt from decades of use. Thanks!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

AWL and pebbled leathers can be cleaned with soap and water... I'd start there on a light colored bag.


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Thank you!

ETA: I just tried some mild soap and water on the purse in a small area, and the leather instantly darkened. I didn't go further and immediately dried the spot. I don't know what I did wrong...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*WTF:*  did the spot dry overnight?   Water shouldn't have been absorbed into that leather,  but if it is,  it should dry.  I had a Dooney pebbled leather handbag get soaked in the rain,  spots all over,  but it dried spot free by the next day.   


My only concern with some of the light colored leathers is that the dye used may be surface applied, not drum dyed.  If that's the case, the color can wear off unless you are very careful with the cleaning process.   I was never able to get a clear cut answer from Dooney about which bags are drum dyed... it seems to depend on the style and the color.


----------



## RozEnix

My new girls that I bought online from Macy's . The Shopper was on sale and I was able to use an additional 20% off coupon, but the Sawyer was full price. Love the Sawyer, you really can stuff her to the gills. This is my first Lexington Shopper, I really like. Oh yea, both were brand new and wrapped in plastic. Take that Q!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

lavenderjunkie said:


> *WTF:*  did the spot dry overnight?   Water shouldn't have been absorbed into that leather,  but if it is,  it should dry.  I had a Dooney pebbled leather handbag get soaked in the rain,  spots all over,  but it dried spot free by the next day.
> 
> 
> My only concern with some of the light colored leathers is that the dye used may be surface applied, not drum dyed.  If that's the case, the color can wear off unless you are very careful with the cleaning process.   I was never able to get a clear cut answer from Dooney about which bags are drum dyed... it seems to depend on the style and the color.




It looks like it did dry, thankfully! I may try it again.... Or I may take it to a cleaner or cobbler to see if they can do their magic. 

My navy/tan Essex is getting fixed up, so I'll post pics of her this weekend. Had her since I was 13, and she's still gorgeous! Here is another old D&B from my mother... Not sure which one it is, just that she is AWL too.


----------



## Trudysmom

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> It looks like it did dry, thankfully! I may try it again.... Or I may take it to a cleaner or cobbler to see if they can do their magic.
> 
> My navy/tan Essex is getting fixed up, so I'll post pics of her this weekend. Had her since I was 13, and she's still gorgeous! Here is another old D&B from my mother... Not sure which one it is, just that she is AWL too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018456


That is so nice! It is so nice to have the bags in your family.


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

My mom is a huge D&B fanatic... She still has one she uses. She also found a Coach bag at a thrift shop in Denver recently, in great condition. 

I definitely got my love of purses from her


----------



## Rioni Lover

Bought this Large Santorini at the Dooney Outlet for 60% off the original price, Final sale. Absolutely love it&#128516;&#128525;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Rioni Lover said:


> Bought this Large Santorini at the Dooney Outlet for 60% off the original price, Final sale. Absolutely love it[emoji1][emoji7]




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Rioni Lover said:


> Bought this Large Santorini at the Dooney Outlet for 60% off the original price, Final sale. Absolutely love it&#128516;&#128525;



Hi RL!

What a beauty!  Congrats on getting it at such a great price!


----------



## Rioni Lover

Thanks so much...  My 1st purchase on a new Dooney... I have a couple vintage Dooneys that I was so lucky to find one of them a green label in fact.  This one I laid eyes on about a month
 ago, went back yesterday and it was still there... Waitin' for me&#128521;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Rioni Lover said:


> Bought this Large Santorini at the Dooney Outlet for 60% off the original price, Final sale. Absolutely love it[emoji1][emoji7]




Lovely!! I almost forgot how beautiful these are.  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> It looks like it did dry, thankfully! I may try it again.... Or I may take it to a cleaner or cobbler to see if they can do their magic.
> 
> My navy/tan Essex is getting fixed up, so I'll post pics of her this weekend. Had her since I was 13, and she's still gorgeous! Here is another old D&B from my mother... Not sure which one it is, just that she is AWL too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018456




So cute! I love bags with a history. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Rioni Lover said:


> Bought this Large Santorini at the Dooney Outlet for 60% off the original price, Final sale. Absolutely love it[emoji1][emoji7]




Beautiful! Congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## gatorgirl07

Rioni Lover said:


> Bought this Large Santorini at the Dooney Outlet for 60% off the original price, Final sale. Absolutely love it&#128516;&#128525;



How much did you pay for this and which colors are shippable (if you know).....


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Rioni Lover said:


> Bought this Large Santorini at the Dooney Outlet for 60% off the original price, Final sale. Absolutely love it&#128516;&#128525;



Gorgeous!  Brand new?  You lucky dog you!  I am looking for a purse for my mom and she would like this.  She needs a large purse easy to get in and out of.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> It looks like it did dry, thankfully! I may try it again.... Or I may take it to a cleaner or cobbler to see if they can do their magic.
> 
> My navy/tan Essex is getting fixed up, so I'll post pics of her this weekend. Had her since I was 13, and she's still gorgeous! Here is another old D&B from my mother... Not sure which one it is, just that she is AWL too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018456



I can help you with that!  Yeah!  That Dooney is a Dover, either medium or large...I don't think small.


----------



## Rioni Lover

I paid $171.00 for it at the Dooney outlet in Texas... Was on final clearance this the Cognac color


----------



## RozEnix

Rioni Lover said:


> Bought this Large Santorini at the Dooney Outlet for 60% off the original price, Final sale. Absolutely love it&#128516;&#128525;


Sweet buy!


----------



## Rioni Lover

I saw this bag on the Dooney website but its only available in the dark brown for $321.00 if you have any Dooney Outlets in your area it may be worth checking out.  Also check QVC they have pretty good deals and most items available on easy pay...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

"Meet the CHELSEA's..."

Top (left to right)
   - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
   - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black
   - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Elephant

Bottom (left to right)
   - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Orange
   - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Mint


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> "Meet the CHELSEA's..."
> 
> Top (left to right)
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Elephant
> 
> Bottom (left to right)
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Orange
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Mint
> 
> View attachment 3036735




What a beautiful family! I don't think I remember seeing the orange one before. Is that a new one?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beautiful family! I don't think I remember seeing the orange one before. Is that a new one?




Thanks GF! No, the Orange was my very first Chelsea. I've had her about a year now but don't pull her out very often... But need to.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> "Meet the CHELSEA's..."
> 
> Top (left to right)
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Elephant
> 
> Bottom (left to right)
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Orange
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Mint
> 
> View attachment 3036735


Yay for the Chelsea's. I wondered if you'd take a group shop. Nice collection PTB. How do you rank them. I am very curious which one is the fav. They are all so pretty....tough to favor one perhaps.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Yay for the Chelsea's. I wondered if you'd take a group shop. Nice collection PTB. How do you rank them. I am very curious which one is the fav. They are all so pretty....tough to favor one perhaps.




Thanks YD!! Hummmm, yes tough choice... My fav right now is the Black, followed by the Elephant. I carried the Black yesterday and the Elephant today. Both very striking bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> "Meet the CHELSEA's..."
> 
> Top (left to right)
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Elephant
> 
> Bottom (left to right)
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Orange
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Mint
> 
> View attachment 3036735



What a beautiful family portrait! 

Congrats on your collection!


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> "Meet the CHELSEA's..."
> 
> Top (left to right)
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Elephant
> 
> Bottom (left to right)
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Orange
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Mint
> 
> View attachment 3036735


Very nice photo.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Pcan:*  how much heavier are the pebbled leather Chelseas compared to the Floentine ones?  I love them all.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Pcan:*  how much heavier are the pebbled leather Chelseas compared to the Floentine ones?  I love them all.




Thanks LJ... I would say they are about the same empty... I was surprised at how light the Flo's felt for being Flo's. Don't get me wrong, they don't feel like 3pds but they don't feel like 1pd either. I think they all compare to any other all  leather bag I have, except the Clayton. I can definitely feel that it's heavier than the Chelsea's.


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> "Meet the CHELSEA's..."
> 
> Top (left to right)
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Elephant
> 
> Bottom (left to right)
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Orange
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Mint
> 
> View attachment 3036735




Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> "Meet the CHELSEA's..."
> 
> Top (left to right)
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Elephant
> 
> Bottom (left to right)
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Orange
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Mint
> 
> View attachment 3036735



Oh, I love them all!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks GF! No, the Orange was my very first Chelsea. I've had her about a year now but don't pull her out very often... But need to.



Ahhh, gotcha.  I love how you staged them for the picture. This would look great as an ad for Dooney.


----------



## RozEnix

pcantannedbty said:


> "meet the chelsea's..."
> 
> top (left to right)
> - florentine chelsea shopper in mushroom
> - florentine chelsea shopper in black
> - florentine chelsea shopper in elephant
> 
> bottom (left to right)
> - pebbled chelsea shopper in orange
> - pebbled chelsea shopper in mint
> 
> View attachment 3036735


wow


----------



## Catbird9

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> It looks like it did dry, thankfully! I may try it again.... Or I may take it to a cleaner or cobbler to see if they can do their magic.
> 
> My navy/tan Essex is getting fixed up, so I'll post pics of her this weekend. Had her since I was 13, and she's still gorgeous! Here is another old D&B from my mother... Not sure which one it is, just that she is AWL too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018456



I believe that is a Norfolk. There's one just like it here:

http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/845-R07-norflolk-navybt.htm


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Catbird9 said:


> I believe that is a Norfolk. There's one just like it here:
> 
> http://www.horsekeeping.com/Dooney/SAT/845-R07-norflolk-navybt.htm


Yeppers.  A Norfolk but not sure what size.


----------



## immigratty

PcanTannedBty said:


> "Meet the CHELSEA's..."
> 
> Top (left to right)
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Elephant
> 
> Bottom (left to right)
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Orange
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Mint
> 
> View attachment 3036735



love the Chelseas, especially the fun spring colors


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hi Everyone!

I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long. 

The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.

The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.

Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!

My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!

This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...


Your new satchels are gorgeous! I have four of the pocket satchel and four of the satchel like the bottom one. Three florentine and one Dillen II navy. 

I have multiple colors in the satchel styles I collect. I love having colors to chose from. 

Your bags are so pretty! You don't see them often. That is another reason I get multiples. The satchels I like are hard to find, so I get more  when more colors come out.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...


HG,

These are both stunning. Congratulations on two great selections. Love both colors.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you!!!!

I personally am more of a satchel girl. the totes, as lovely as they are, just aren't me. for the time being anyway although I do have a red small Lexington shopper; I guess that's  classified as a tote.   I think I will be a good girl and take a breather  for a while but my next choice will most likely be a mini satchel in florentine,  I have yet to try this leather.  Keep hoping that QVC will offer the minis but they only seem to have offered the supper mini with a different strapping style  and no feet (!!) that is way too small.  Always something to look forward too.....

By the way, the temptation has been removed for me to buy the navy dillen, the seller appears to have removed the listing, or maybe someone else bought it,,,I wonder....laugh:


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...


 


Congrats on your two new Dooneys! They are classic styles and are also gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...



Hi HG!

Your two bags are beautiful!  Keep the beautiful black satchel, unless you really had your heart set on navy. (Besides, you can always add navy to your collection later.  )

Congrats! Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...


Beautiful bags and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> "Meet the CHELSEA's..."
> 
> Top (left to right)
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Elephant
> 
> Bottom (left to right)
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Orange
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Mint
> 
> View attachment 3036735


PTB, this is such a great pic. Gorgeous Chelsea family! Do you have a preference between the mushroom and the elephant?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*hydrangeagirl*:  both your satchels are stunning.  I believe they are both Dillen II.  I love the white with tan trim,  it's really sharp looking.   And the black with tan trim is really a very sophisticated combination.  These bags are very hard to find and since yours are perfect.... keep them.


The reason your black satchel seems larger than it measures is because it has a wide base.  That gives it room to carry lots of stuff.


Enjoy your new treasures.  But don't store the white satchel in the dark blue Dooney storage bag.  Use a clean white pillow case or pillow protector.  I buy cheap ones, wash them, and use them for my light colored handbags.   We can't be too careful about dark colors rubbing off onto light colored handbags.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you all again for the warm welcome!!

Great advice to store my white bag in a white pillow case, and I will but for now I'm hanging her on the chair so I can admire her!!  Hubby has already said I guess nobody will be able to use that chair for a while!!  And yes, I am keeping the black bag, I took her to Wal-Marts today for her first outting!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> PTB, this is such a great pic. Gorgeous Chelsea family! Do you have a preference between the mushroom and the elephant?




Thank you GF!!! I've carried both twice and I can say I prefer the Elephant over the Mushroom. The Elephant is such a beautiful shade of Grey and the Deep Red trim is stunning.


----------



## safouhc

Safouh


----------



## Live It Up

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...


Wow! You scored! Very nice bags. And good job posting the photos.


----------



## immigratty

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...



very cute


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...




Hi HG! Welcome! Those are beautiful choices. You can't go wrong with black or navy and to get a beautiful one is really nice. Enjoy them! [emoji4]


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...


I love the black Dillen!  The contrasting leathers are so appealing! Congrats!
I just nabbed a Dillen Satchel off EBay as well for my first Dooney Satchel, but it's not going to be here until Thursday. I'm really hoping it looks as good in person as the pictures show. 

To the other Ladies: What IS the difference between the Dillen and Dillen II?? Is it the leather itself, or the new styles made with it?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen:*  Dillen (or Dillen I) was the original Dillen leather.  Dillen II is the follow on collection.... it's is supposed to be a thicker leather.  They also introduced some new styles with Dillen II.


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...


Very nice, you will love the white satchel. I had it in Florentine, but exchanged it since I just didn't like the 2 toned in the white. But that is just me. 
I am confused, you wanted the navy, but it came in black? That sure looks like a navy to me unless I need new glasses. Either way it is a beautiful bag, enjoy.

On another note, I really am not that good at determining fake Dooney's on ebay unless it is really obvious. How can I tell I won't be shafted on a purchase besides asking the pros on the forum? Is there a list somewhere for reputable sellers of Dooneys?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hi, I find it hard to take pictures of black, more often than not they do come out looking navy!!  But rest assured this satchel is black, and the add on EBay was definitely navy, she just grabbed the wrong bag, so I'm told, can certainly see how that could happen!

I didn't pay this price...tag on black bag


----------



## BlazenHsss

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Blazen:*  Dillen (or Dillen I) was the original Dillen leather.  Dillen II is the follow on collection.... it's is supposed to be a thicker leather.  They also introduced some new styles with Dillen II.


Thank you! I'd been wondering about that


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Blazen:*  sometimes Dooney names for collections relate to the type of leather used and sometimes the name relates to the overall style details of the collection (like contrast trim, or vachetta trim or certain body shapes).  It can be confusing.  Also,  sometimes the same leather (or similar leather with the same name,  like pebbled) is used in multiple collections.  Note that not all Dooney pebbled leather is the same.


And don't get me started on color.... the same color name used in different collections can be a different shade.  Different leathers do take color differently,  but I'm not sure that's the entire reason.


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi, I find it hard to take pictures of black, more often than not they do come out looking navy!!  But rest assured this satchel is black, and the add on EBay was definitely navy, she just grabbed the wrong bag, so I'm told, can certainly see how that could happen!
> 
> I didn't pay this price...tag on black bag


I just love that bag. I have the navy and black would be great too. Great close up picture.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I find that the leather in the pebbled black dillen is softer and more pliable than the white pebbled leather in the med pocket satchel, but I can't really tell if one is thicker than the other, just stiffer.  Also the black dillen has a leather keep keeper whereas the white probably being newer (?) has a cloth one, just a guess.  And...I know what you mean about the different colors, especially the blues!!

Trudy's Mom, it was your pictures of your navy dillen that got me all excited about the navy dillen!!!  I was dreaming of having one that looked just like yours!!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> I find that the leather in the pebbled black dillen is softer and more pliable than the white pebbled leather in the med pocket satchel, but I can't really tell if one is thicker than the other, just stiffer.  Also the black dillen has a leather keep keeper whereas the white probably being newer (?) has a cloth one, just a guess.  And...I know what you mean about the different colors, especially the blues!!
> 
> Trudy's Mom, it was your pictures of your navy dillen that got me all excited about the navy dillen!!!  I was dreaming of having one that looked just like yours!!


I would be happy with your gorgeous black bag. Navy and Black are both so nice.  I wish there were more of these bags.

I have this great vintage black. I might look for another black like yours also.


----------



## DaintyDana

Beautiful bag! I miss the brass duck on the D&Bs. That was one of the main attractions for me to Dooney & Bourke! 

~DD~


----------



## DaintyDana

Here are my three current loves from D&B! 

Kingston, Clayton & Zip Zip with their foxy, fury pom friends. [emoji6] Two haven't "left captivity", but my Kingston has been all over since 2013! [emoji12]

I've got three (now considered vintage) D&Bs at my parents house that I need to take and love on again. They're all from my late teens and early 20s in the 90s. I'll try and get a picture of those soon!

~DD~


----------



## immigratty

DaintyDana said:


> Here are my three current loves from D&B!
> 
> Kingston, Clayton & Zip Zip with their foxy, fury pom friends. [emoji6] Two haven't "left captivity", but my Kingston has been all over since 2013! [emoji12]
> 
> I've got three (now considered vintage) D&Bs at my parents house that I need to take and love on again. They're all from my late teens and early 20s in the 90s. I'll try and get a picture of those soon!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040990



VERY NICE!! i have 2 out of 3 of these and LOVE them!!


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi, I find it hard to take pictures of black, more often than not they do come out looking navy!!  But rest assured this satchel is black, and the add on EBay was definitely navy, she just grabbed the wrong bag, so I'm told, can certainly see how that could happen!
> 
> I didn't pay this price...tag on black bag


Must have been the lighting, it sure looks black now. Nice.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Blazen:*  sometimes Dooney names for collections relate to the type of leather used and sometimes the name relates to the overall style details of the collection (like contrast trim, or vachetta trim or certain body shapes).  It can be confusing.  Also,  sometimes the same leather (or similar leather with the same name,  like pebbled) is used in multiple collections.  Note that not all Dooney pebbled leather is the same.
> 
> 
> And don't get me started on color.... the same color name used in different collections can be a different shade.  Different leathers do take color differently,  but I'm not sure that's the entire reason.


Definitely on the colors on different leathers, especially the saffianos. Lavender in saffiano is much lighter than in pebbled leather.


----------



## RozEnix

DaintyDana said:


> Here are my three current loves from D&B!
> 
> Kingston, Clayton & Zip Zip with their foxy, fury pom friends. [emoji6] Two haven't "left captivity", but my Kingston has been all over since 2013! [emoji12]
> 
> I've got three (now considered vintage) D&Bs at my parents house that I need to take and love on again. They're all from my late teens and early 20s in the 90s. I'll try and get a picture of those soon!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040990


You need a wallet for your Zip Zip, she looks lonely.


----------



## DaintyDana

I know! I've got to work on getting get a little SLG too! But I know I'll use the chestnut & black bags more. I don't want my white zip zip to get dirty, and since she won't be out as much, I figured the black wallet may give a nice contrast when I use her. Still debating getting her a walker if her very own though! [emoji4]

~DD~


----------



## Nebo

DaintyDana said:


> Here are my three current loves from D&B!
> 
> Kingston, Clayton & Zip Zip with their foxy, fury pom friends. [emoji6] Two haven't "left captivity", but my Kingston has been all over since 2013! [emoji12]
> 
> I've got three (now considered vintage) D&Bs at my parents house that I need to take and love on again. They're all from my late teens and early 20s in the 90s. I'll try and get a picture of those soon!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040990


 These are beautiful! 



hydrangeagirl said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am now the proud owner of two new Dooney satchels!!  I ordered a white med pocket satchel from Dooney.com and it came today, just gorgeous!!  In perfect condition; not a true white but I'd call it a winter white which for me is great so I can hopefully wear it other than just in the summer which in my neck of the woods is not too long.
> 
> The second bag is a black dillen (11?) satchel from Ebay.  The listing described a navy satchel and the pictures depicted the same but when it came it was black.  So after some haranguing, I decided to keep it.  The seller offered to send me a navy one if I sent this one back but being the superstitious person that I am, I couldn't send back a perfect black one only to possibly receive a not so perfect navy one.  Do I really need two bags of the same exact style in two very similar colors??  I was considering trying again for the navy when the seller jacked up the price way up:censor:... will have to think about it some more.
> 
> The black dillen is 13" long (small) but it seems larger, certainly more than large enough for me and it has a leather key chain and the leather is very soft and pouchy, I love it!!  Would this be the dillen 11, I'm still a bit confused as to what constitutes a dillen and a dillen 11.
> 
> Both the straps are way too long as I can't wear cross-body due to neck issues but wearing on the shoulder and crook of the arm are comfortable so we bought a thingamajig to punch more holes in both  straps.  Will try it out on a belt first!!!
> 
> My hubby really likes the two tone, lucky me!!
> 
> This is my first time trying to attach photos, here goes...


 I love the medium satchel! The black one looks so nice, you scored a great bag!



PcanTannedBty said:


> "Meet the CHELSEA's..."
> 
> Top (left to right)
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Mushroom
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Black
> - Florentine Chelsea Shopper in Elephant
> 
> Bottom (left to right)
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Orange
> - Pebbled Chelsea Shopper in Mint
> 
> View attachment 3036735



Oh, hon, they are gorgeous!


----------



## DaintyDana

Thank You! [emoji137]&#127998;[emoji177]

~DD~


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I really love your Kingston hobo, that might be on my short list for the next purchase!!


----------



## onyyxgirl

DaintyDana said:


> Here are my three current loves from D&B!
> 
> Kingston, Clayton & Zip Zip with their foxy, fury pom friends. [emoji6] Two haven't "left captivity", but my Kingston has been all over since 2013! [emoji12]
> 
> I've got three (now considered vintage) D&Bs at my parents house that I need to take and love on again. They're all from my late teens and early 20s in the 90s. I'll try and get a picture of those soon!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040990


Love that Kingston.  I must have one now...

I joined this forum quite some years ago, but I don't think there was a D&B section then.  So after discovering some of you ladies on YouTube, I ventured back here, and I am in purse heaven.  I love D&B mostly.  I don't have any new new bags.  The last bag I got for my work anniversary as a gift.  I think it's named a Gretta Tote.


----------



## DaintyDana

Thank you Nebo! [emoji137]&#127998;[emoji177]

~DD~


----------



## DaintyDana

hydrangeagirl said:


> I really love your Kingston hobo, that might be on my short list for the next purchase!!




Thank You! I KNEW I had to have it from the very first time I saw it on the website! I love the structured hobo look! It's definitely a purchase you'll love for years! [emoji177]

~DD~


----------



## DaintyDana

Thank you Onyxgirl! [emoji177][emoji137]&#127998;
The Kingston is definitely a great way to jumpstart collecting again! It's a wonderful bag, with ample pockets and style! You'll get compliments everywhere! 

~DD~


----------



## onyyxgirl

I'm definitely feeling the need/want.


----------



## Twoboyz

DaintyDana said:


> Here are my three current loves from D&B!
> 
> Kingston, Clayton & Zip Zip with their foxy, fury pom friends. [emoji6] Two haven't "left captivity", but my Kingston has been all over since 2013! [emoji12]
> 
> I've got three (now considered vintage) D&Bs at my parents house that I need to take and love on again. They're all from my late teens and early 20s in the 90s. I'll try and get a picture of those soon!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040990




Beautiful bags! I have the Kingston in Violet and I love it! Yours looks so nice and broken in. Beautiful! I also have a couple zip zip satchels. Love them too. 

I read further down that you just recently came to the Dooney Forum. Welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## Catbird9

DaintyDana said:


> Here are my three current loves from D&B!
> 
> Kingston, Clayton & Zip Zip with their foxy, fury pom friends. [emoji6] Two haven't "left captivity", but my Kingston has been all over since 2013! [emoji12]
> 
> I've got three (now considered vintage) D&Bs at my parents house that I need to take and love on again. They're all from my late teens and early 20s in the 90s. I'll try and get a picture of those soon!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040990



Gorgeous bags! I love the little fox poms. I'd definitely enjoy seeing your vintage Dooneys too.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RuedeNesle

DaintyDana said:


> Here are my three current loves from D&B!
> 
> Kingston, Clayton & Zip Zip with their foxy, fury pom friends. [emoji6] Two haven't "left captivity", but my Kingston has been all over since 2013! [emoji12]
> 
> I've got three (now considered vintage) D&Bs at my parents house that I need to take and love on again. They're all from my late teens and early 20s in the 90s. I'll try and get a picture of those soon!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040990



Hi DD!

I love your Dooney collection! And their foxy, fury pom friends are so cute! I'm sure Clayton, and Zip Zip can't wait to make their public debut! 

Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*onyx:*  welcome to the D&B forum.  Hide your credit cards... there is a lot of temptation here.


----------



## onyyxgirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *onyx:*  welcome to the D&B forum.  Hide your credit cards... there is a lot of temptation here.


Thank you.  I'm so easily enabled, too.  So I will definitely have to lock those away. 

I pulled all my old Dooneys from the attic today.  They have seen some better days.  It felt good going years back to when I carried some of them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*onyx:*  depending upon the leather in those older handbags,  you may be able to condition them and bring them back a bit.  I don't have much experience with conditioning,  and I'm a little afraid,  but a lot of ladies here condition all their handbags.  Since your bags are older,  if it's a question of being able to use them or not,  it may be worth a chance to see what would happen.   Just don't put conditioner on an all weather leather.


----------



## onyyxgirl

Thanks for the advice.  I am going to get some conditioner and try bringing some of these bags back to some kind of life.  I have a pink and white cloth signature bag that I want to try and remove some of the stains on.  I am considering Oxy Clean.  I am a bit afraid to do it, but I found the bag at savers, so it's not really a major loss if it does not work.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *onyx:*  depending upon the leather in those older handbags,  you may be able to condition them and bring them back a bit.  I don't have much experience with conditioning,  and I'm a little afraid,  but a lot of ladies here condition all their handbags.  Since your bags are older,  if it's a question of being able to use them or not,  it may be worth a chance to see what would happen.   Just don't put conditioner on an all weather leather.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Ocean Blue arrived this morning!
I'm in lovvvvvvvve!!


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Blue arrived this morning!
> I'm in lovvvvvvvve!! :loveyes:


It is so beautiful!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Such a nice design in beautiful color too.


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Blue arrived this morning!
> I'm in lovvvvvvvve!!


She looks PERFECT, glad you love her .


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Gorgeous,I love it, lucky you a perfect bag!!  I hope my Denim looks as pretty as your Ocean!  Enjoy....


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous,I love it, lucky you a perfect bag!!  I hope my Denim looks as pretty as your Ocean!  Enjoy....


I actually nabbed her off a Dooney FB resale group! 
The wonderful woman thought she wanted color, then didn't...it's never been used!
I wish I had grabbed the Chestnut one she had too, but as it is I picked up an extra shift to get this one!


----------



## immigratty

BlazenHsss said:


> I actually nabbed her off a Dooney FB resale group!
> The wonderful woman thought she wanted color, then didn't...it's never been used!
> I wish I had grabbed the Chestnut one she had too, but as it is I picked up an extra shift to get this one!



BEAUTIFUL bag. and uhhhh, I need the link to this group post haste. maybe someone is selling my dear sweet Camilla. Do you mind posting the link....thanx.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Blue arrived this morning!
> I'm in lovvvvvvvve!!




Speech!  Speech!  How nice...do you like the color?  Was it perfection like a bag from Dooney is supposed to be?


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Speech!  Speech!  How nice...do you like the color?  Was it perfection like a bag from Dooney is supposed to be?


YES!  It's smooth Florentine perfection! Not a pebble to be found! Eat it QVC!
I know there are variations in the blues, and I've seen ocean much lighter than mine, but I was hoping for a darker one. So. Score!


----------



## Live It Up

BlazenHsss said:


> Ocean Blue arrived this morning!
> I'm in lovvvvvvvve!!


Beautiful. I had to send mine back because of wrinkling on the back of the bag. I wish I had this flo in my collection. Such a lovely color!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Live It Up said:


> Beautiful. I had to send mine back because of wrinkling on the back of the bag. I wish I had this flo in my collection. Such a lovely color!


Bone, black, and the large natural are next on my wishlist...


----------



## jeep317

I dumped Coach a while ago. Had a hot & heavy affair with Brighton. Then stumbled upon this at the QVC outlet last week:





And promptly ordered the Samba leather flap crossbody in black during the lunchtime special. That hasn't arrived yet, but it appears I've been bitten by that duck. Lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jeep317 said:


> I dumped Coach a while ago. Had a hot & heavy affair with Brighton. Then stumbled upon this at the QVC outlet last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And promptly ordered the Samba leather flap crossbody in black during the lunchtime special. That hasn't arrived yet, but it appears I've been bitten by that duck. Lol.



Hey hey hey


----------



## jeep317

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey hey hey



Hey!!!!! Last time I logged on they put you on the naughty list! Glad you're back!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jeep317 said:


> Hey!!!!! Last time I logged on they put you on the naughty list! Glad you're back!


Darnnnnnn tht was long ago. I dont post alot. Just here and there.


----------



## BadWolf10

Hello all! I recently discovered the forums..... I was a coach girl for a long time, then I really lost the love. Still own two coach, one was a gift and the other my daughter picked out, so I cant seem to part with them. I have been carrying MK, but I have coveted the Dooney Saffiano hobo for about a year. Finally took the plunge and bought one for 40% off today I love it!!!! I am trying to decide which color to buy next, lol.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Hello all! I recently discovered the forums..... I was a coach girl for a long time, then I really lost the love. Still own two coach, one was a gift and the other my daughter picked out, so I cant seem to part with them. I have been carrying MK, but I have coveted the Dooney Saffiano hobo for about a year. Finally took the plunge and bought one for 40% off today I love it!!!! I am trying to decide which color to buy next, lol.....




Yay... Welcome to the Looney Bin!!! Lol. We love new inductees!!! [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadWolf:*  welcome to the Dooney forum.  These handbags are very addicting... when I find a style I like,  I feel the need to own multiple colors.   Since there are lots of styles I like... that means lots of handbags.  And when ever someone posts a picture of a color I like... the search for that handbag at a great price begins.
What color Saffiano hobo did you buy?


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Hello all! I recently discovered the forums..... I was a coach girl for a long time, then I really lost the love. Still own two coach, one was a gift and the other my daughter picked out, so I cant seem to part with them. I have been carrying MK, but I have coveted the Dooney Saffiano hobo for about a year. Finally took the plunge and bought one for 40% off today I love it!!!! I am trying to decide which color to buy next, lol.....



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadWolf:*  welcome to the Dooney forum.  These handbags are very addicting... when I find a style I like,  I feel the need to own multiple colors.   Since there are lots of styles I like... that means lots of handbags.  And when ever someone posts a picture of a color I like... the search for that handbag at a great price begins.
> What color Saffiano hobo did you buy?



Lol, I have had a handbag addiction for a while, I do the same thing.... when I find one I love I start looking for other colors of the  same bag  The only problem is, I start to feel guilty when I have too many, so occasionally I will sell ones I dont use anymore to make room for new! Currently, I only have 4 handbags  (my two coach , an MK and now my gorgoeus Dooney). I bought the saffiano in black, I didnt have a black bag and I love that the black is not a solid shiny black, the saffiano texture gives it a unique look. I was thinking of amber or gray next, I like a semi neutral, but I am always torn between neutrals and the beautiful bright colors. I love seeing all the pics !


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay... Welcome to the Looney Bin!!! Lol. We love new inductees!!! [emoji7]



Thanks!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Hello all! I recently discovered the forums..... I was a coach girl for a long time, then I really lost the love. Still own two coach, one was a gift and the other my daughter picked out, so I cant seem to part with them. I have been carrying MK, but I have coveted the Dooney Saffiano hobo for about a year. Finally took the plunge and bought one for 40% off today I love it!!!! I am trying to decide which color to buy next, lol.....


 

Welcome and Congrats on your new Saffiano hobo!


The black is an awesome choice! The other 2 colors you have in mind are good too! I personally love the gray!


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Welcome and Congrats on your new Saffiano hobo!
> 
> 
> The black is an awesome choice! The other 2 colors you have in mind are good too! I personally love the gray!



I haven't  been able to find light gray IRL, the Dooney website pic almost looks white, do you  know if its that light?


----------



## BadWolf10

The gray is on sale for $50 off, so I ordered it!! So excited..... I have a wallet in cranberry, so I think it will look awesome together yay!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> The gray is on sale for $50 off, so I ordered it!! So excited..... I have a wallet in cranberry, so I think it will look awesome together yay!!!!



Yay! Where did you get it?


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> The gray is on sale for $50 off, so I ordered it!! So excited..... I have a wallet in cranberry, so I think it will look awesome together yay!!!!


Ps--it is $68 off on ILD.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Ps--it is $68 off on ILD.



I bought the bag from dooney.com. ILD didnt have gray, they did a few days ago, but I dont see it listed on their site or on ebay But I did buy my wallet from them  I also live near an outlet, they didnt have them either, but I found it on Dooney.com. I decided to go ahead and order because I wasnt sure if ILD would restock. 

So excited for my new bag!!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I bought the bag from dooney.com. ILD didnt have gray, they did a few days ago, but I dont see it listed on their site or on ebay But I did buy my wallet from them  I also live near an outlet, they didnt have them either, but I found it on Dooney.com. I decided to go ahead and order because I wasnt sure if ILD would restock.
> 
> So excited for my new bag!!


Ok, I am excited for you too.
I know ILD has the zip zip in grey but I did not see the style you chose. Please post pics when she comes.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Ok, I am excited for you too.
> I know ILD has the zip zip in grey but I did not see the style you chose. Please post pics when she comes.



Will do


----------



## BadWolf10

Here is the pic from the Dooney website, will post pics when it arrives


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Here is the pic from the Dooney website, will post pics when it arrives


Gorgeous, I can't wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Here is the pic from the Dooney website, will post pics when it arrives


So pretty! Love that color! Classy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My Carley Olivia in cranberry from ILoveDooney.com! CFC inspired me to post her, when I saw her new pebbled Olivia on mini reveal! So pretty C!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> So pretty! Love that color! Classy!




Thank you! Still waiting for her to arrive  But I did catch the matching wallet at Dooney outlet for 40% off. I love the color!


----------



## swags

At the vets , I gave my bag a chair and I stood.


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> At the vets , I gave my bag a chair and I stood.
> View attachment 3078995



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Carley Olivia in cranberry from ILoveDooney.com! CFC inspired me to post her, when I saw her new pebbled Olivia on mini reveal! So pretty C!



Gorgeous! I really love that color!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> At the vets , I gave my bag a chair and I stood.
> View attachment 3078995


So pretty, I love chestnut!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous! I really love that color!!


Thank you! Me too, it's a warmer red, kind of a brick color, goes with a lot !


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> At the vets , I gave my bag a chair and I stood.
> View attachment 3078995




Beautiful, I love all the subtle color accents like the zipper and liner. Just a beautiful bag.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Beautiful, I love all the subtle color accents like the zipper and liner. Just a beautiful bag.


 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## inlovewbags

My small Dooney family...


----------



## YankeeDooney

inlovewbags said:


> My small Dooney family...


Very pretty collection. Especially loving the black satchel.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

yankeedooney said:


> very pretty collection. Especially loving the black satchel.


+1!


----------



## inlovewbags

YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty collection. Especially loving the black satchel.











Thatsmypurse said:


> +1!



Thank you &#9786;


----------



## hydrangeagirl

inlovewbags said:


> My small Dooney family...


Love them all, I have a small black satchel like yours too but with darker straps,  I love it!!


----------



## MrsKC

inlovewbags said:


> My small Dooney family...



Beautiful Dooney family!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

DaintyDana said:


> Here are my three current loves from D&B!
> 
> Kingston, Clayton & Zip Zip with their foxy, fury pom friends. [emoji6] Two haven't "left captivity", but my Kingston has been all over since 2013! [emoji12]
> 
> I've got three (now considered vintage) D&Bs at my parents house that I need to take and love on again. They're all from my late teens and early 20s in the 90s. I'll try and get a picture of those soon!
> 
> ~DD~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040990


Those furry Poms are adorable! Hope you don't mind me asking..,Where did you get them?


----------



## DaintyDana

Thank you! I'm glad you like it! I purchased these from Amazon. 
Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PEKI23I/ref=yo_ii_img

Hope this helps! 

[emoji162][emoji178],
~DD~


----------



## DaintyDana

Thank you! I'm glad you like it! I purchased these from Amazon. 

Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PEKI23I/ref=yo_ii_img



Hope this helps! 



[emoji162][emoji178]

~DD~


----------



## Thatsmypurse

DaintyDana said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you like it! I purchased these from Amazon.
> Here's the link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PEKI23I/ref=yo_ii_img
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> [emoji162][emoji178],
> ~DD~


Thank you! So cute!


----------



## Nebo

inlovewbags said:


> My small Dooney family...



Great collection. I love your black Dillen satchel!


----------



## Nebo

swags said:


> At the vets , I gave my bag a chair and I stood.
> View attachment 3078995



I love the patina on these bags. A lady at Panera a week ago had it in turquoise. I kept looking at her bag. The style seems so easy to carry.

Color on yours is great. Hope the pooch was fine


----------



## BadWolf10

inlovewbags said:


> My small Dooney family...



Great collection! So pretty!


----------



## Nebo

Did you ladies see this new beauty! Outlets will get it in the fall.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Nebo said:


> Did you ladies see this new beauty! Outlets will get it in the fall.


I love that color! Is it aqua, turquoise? Never saw an ostrich IRL, not sure if I like the texture, but that color is TDF!


----------



## Nebo

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love that color! Is it aqua, turquoise? Never saw an ostrich IRL, not sure if I like the texture, but that color is TDF!



It looks really pretty! This is sea foam. They have them on dooney.com . 
Ostrich comes of a bit stiff at first, but I have seen two on two ladies IRL, they had them some years and it got this softness to it that was just perfect for me. I hope to add one of these to my collection.


----------



## BadWolf10

Nebo said:


> Did you ladies see this new beauty! Outlets will get it in the fall.




That color is so pretty!! I have always wondered about the ostrich too.... its a beauty!


----------



## Trudysmom

inlovewbags said:


> My small Dooney family...


Your Dooney and Bourke bags are so pretty!


----------



## BadWolf10

Still waiting impatiently for my light Gray Saffiano Hobo to get here.... I finally got a shipping confirmation, she should be here by Friday!
I feel a little crazy, and a lot obsessed with this bag! I have been searching for a couple of years for my perfect bag, and I think I finally found her!! I love it so much, I went to Dooney and picked one up in Cranberry (40%off) and ordered one in Dark Gray (30% off). Crazy right?!? So now I will have four colors of the same style bag, hehe. But, I am so excited. I will post picks when they get here.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> Your Dooney and Bourke bags are so pretty!


I'm actually holding out buying a black satchel that I really want....because the new leather pieces will be out this fall. And in the pics it sends the new black satchel has detail of red zipper and red felt tassels instead of green, that seems appealing to me.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Nebo said:


> It looks really pretty! This is sea foam. They have them on dooney.com .
> Ostrich comes of a bit stiff at first, but I have seen two on two ladies IRL, they had them some years and it got this softness to it that was just perfect for me. I hope to add one of these to my collection.


That sounds really pretty! Would love to get to see one up close! Lol! Hope you get one in the outlet this Fall! I so wish there was a Dooney Outlet near me!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> I'm actually holding out buying a black satchel that I really want....because the new leather pieces will be out this fall. And in the pics it sends the new black satchel has detail of red zipper and red felt tassels instead of green, that seems appealing to me.


I saw that too! It looks really pretty! I think Im done till Fall Too! Need to see what comes out! My hubby is going to Vegas in October, I already told him he has to go to the Dooney Outlet while he's there! Lol!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thatsmypurse said:


> I saw that too! It looks really pretty! I think Im done till Fall Too! Need to see what comes out! My hubby is going to Vegas in October, I already told him he has to go to the Dooney Outlet while he's there! Lol!


I'm waiting for a large natural satchel to arrive at my door, and I swear to god I need to stop!! 
.....Until the new stuff comes out anyway, hehehe.
I need to start carrying the ones I have!


----------



## inlovewbags

Nebo said:


> Great collection. I love your black Dillen satchel!



Thank you.. it's one of my favorites. It goes with everything!


----------



## inlovewbags

BadWolf10 said:


> Great collection! So pretty!











Trudysmom said:


> Your Dooney and Bourke bags are so pretty!



 Thank you &#9786;


----------



## Hollie91999

Here is my small Dooney Collection.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nebo said:


> Did you ladies see this new beauty! Outlets will get it in the fall.


Yes I did. Ready to welcome a new birdie to the nest.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hollie91999 said:


> Here is my small Dooney Collection.


Another lovely collection!!  I see another lovely dillen satchel, black or blue?


----------



## Nebo

Thatsmypurse said:


> That sounds really pretty! Would love to get to see one up close! Lol! Hope you get one in the outlet this Fall! I so wish there was a Dooney Outlet near me!



I wish I had one close too  Closest one is four, five h away. Ill have to wait for it to be out of retail and have it shipped out, if I dont change my mind ))


----------



## Nebo

Hollie91999 said:


> Here is my small Dooney Collection.



Great collection! You ladies are killing me with these dillen satchels!


----------



## BadWolf10

Hollie91999 said:


> Here is my small Dooney Collection.



So many beautiful bags! Great collection


----------



## RozEnix

inlovewbags said:


> My small Dooney family...


Very nice


----------



## RozEnix

Hollie91999 said:


> Here is my small Dooney Collection.


Pretty


----------



## Hollie91999

hydrangeagirl said:


> Another lovely collection!!  I see another lovely dillen satchel, black or blue?



It's the black Dillen satchel


----------



## Trudysmom

Hollie91999 said:


> Here is my small Dooney Collection.


Your collection is so nice. I have the navy Dillen. Your black one is so pretty.


----------



## immigratty

Hollie91999 said:


> Here is my small Dooney Collection.



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY so glad to see your lovelies here.  Want to ensure they never get buried!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> I'm waiting for a large natural satchel to arrive at my door, and I swear to god I need to stop!!
> .....Until the new stuff comes out anyway, hehehe.
> I need to start carrying the ones I have!




Did you end up getting one from PM?
I saw you stalking a few there. I was looking for that color too but didn't want to stop on your toes, so I ended up getting a Natural Chelsea but returned about a week ago. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Did you end up getting one from PM?
> I saw you stalking a few there. I was looking for that color too but didn't want to stop on your toes, so I ended up getting a Natural Chelsea but returned about a week ago. Can't wait to see it.


Aww thank you PTB! That's super sweet of you! Whatever is on posh is up for grabs! The one I was going to nab that never replied is back from vacation, so all yours! I ended up nabbing one never worn, just sitting in someone's collection lonely and still brand new for the same price. And the seller mailed me extra pics of it when I requested and seemed super nice. So it should have been mailed today, and I do the jazz hands dance whenever Mr.Brown Pants man drives around the neighborhood!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BlazenHsss said:


> Aww thank you PTB! That's super sweet of you! Whatever is on posh is up for grabs! The one I was going to nab that never replied is back from vacation, so all yours! I ended up nabbing one never worn, just sitting in someone's collection lonely and still brand new for the same price. And the seller mailed me extra pics of it when I requested and seemed super nice. So it should have been mailed today, and I do the jazz hands dance whenever Mr.Brown Pants man drives around the neighborhood!




Oh super cool!! I'm glad you got a good one.  Can't wait to see it. It wasn't that serious for me to try and take it from under you. Now if I didn't know you here... She'd be on the way to 1975 Dooneynista Lane. Lol.


----------



## BlazenHsss

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh super cool!! I'm glad you got a good one.  Can't wait to see it. It wasn't that serious for me to try and take it from under you. Now if I didn't know you here... She'd be on the way to 1975 Dooneynista Lane. Lol.


:giggles:  All's fair in purse and war!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hollie91999 said:


> Here is my small Dooney Collection.




What a pretty collection. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love to see them all together!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hello Ladies...

I thought I'd add my small family to this thread too.

On the far left is my new sm Dillen taupe from EBay... (haven't used her yet, still trying to get the perfume or incense smell out),  then, Miss Crimson flo  (as is from QVC) and above her is my croco fino in taupe (as is from QVC).  Next in front is the pocket satchel in white (actually winter white from the Dooney website, full price for this one) and above her is my sm black Dillen  (from Ebay)...front right, Miss Ivy flo (as is from QVC) and up top is Miss Demin flo (as is from QVC.)   Nestled in the middle is small Lexington shopper in red from Macy's, I had several gift certificates so even though it was full price, I got her cheaper.

I finally took out Miss Denim today but have yet to use Miss Crimson, Croco Fino or Miss taupe Dillen. 

So.. that is my family currently, thanks for looking!!

Silly me, I should have removed the elastics for this....


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I thought I'd add my small family to this thread too.
> 
> On the far left is my new sm Dillen taupe from EBay... (haven't used her yet, still trying to get the perfume or incense smell out),  then, Miss Crimson flo  (as is from QVC) and above her is my croco fino in taupe (as is from QVC).  Next in front is the pocket satchel in white (actually winter white from the Dooney website, full price for this one) and above her is my sm black Dillen  (from Ebay)...front right, Miss Ivy flo (as is from QVC) and up top is Miss Demin flo (as is from QVC.)   Nestled in the middle is small Lexington shopper in red from Macy's, I had several gift certificates so even though it was full price, I got her cheaper.
> 
> I finally took out Miss Denim today but have yet to use Miss Crimson, Croco Fino or Miss taupe Dillen.
> 
> So.. that is my family currently, thanks for looking!!
> 
> Silly me, I should have removed the elastics for this....


Ooooohhhh man crimson is nice. I'd love to find a crimson double pocket Flo Satchel...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Well ladies, received my first Poshmark order today. I ordered a Mushroom Florentine Medium Pocket satchel, can you tell whats wrong with what I got?:shame:


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I thought I'd add my small family to this thread too.
> 
> On the far left is my new sm Dillen taupe from EBay... (haven't used her yet, still trying to get the perfume or incense smell out),  then, Miss Crimson flo  (as is from QVC) and above her is my croco fino in taupe (as is from QVC).  Next in front is the pocket satchel in white (actually winter white from the Dooney website, full price for this one) and above her is my sm black Dillen  (from Ebay)...front right, Miss Ivy flo (as is from QVC) and up top is Miss Demin flo (as is from QVC.)   Nestled in the middle is small Lexington shopper in red from Macy's, I had several gift certificates so even though it was full price, I got her cheaper.
> 
> I finally took out Miss Denim today but have yet to use Miss Crimson, Croco Fino or Miss taupe Dillen.
> 
> So.. that is my family currently, thanks for looking!!
> 
> Silly me, I should have removed the elastics for this....


Gorgeous! Lots of beautiful bags there!


----------



## MrsKC

BlazenHsss said:


> Ooooohhhh man crimson is nice. I'd love to find a crimson double pocket Flo Satchel...


You have a beautiful Dooney family. No reason to take the elastic off for the picture, we understand.  Sounds like you have some beautiful handbags to work into the rotation.


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Well ladies, received my first Poshmark order today. I ordered a Mushroom Florentine Medium Pocket satchel, can you tell whats wrong with what I got?:shame:


Well I don't have that bag....so.....no expert but it is an older flo (I think), was mushroom a color choice with the older ones?


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> Well I don't have that bag....so.....no expert but it is an older flo (I think), was mushroom a color choice with the older ones?


It might be an oyster?  Let's see a pic!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Should have been this?  Are you going to keep it??


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Well I don't have that bag....so.....no expert but it is an older flo (I think), was mushroom a color choice with the older ones?


I'll make it easier for you to guess, This is the picture of the bag I was supposed to receive!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'll make it easier for you to guess, This is the picture of the bag I was supposed to receive!


Oh no, what are you going to do? That is so disappointing!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Should have been this?  Are you going to keep it??


Lol...you beat me to the Pic!!!l LMAO! No, I didnt want a domed satchel. They are nice, but I dont care for the domed satchel for me, and I wanted the tassels! lol...plus she didnt even send the shoulder strap!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lol...you beat me to the Pic!!!l LMAO! No, I didnt want a domed satchel. They are nice, but I dont care for the domed satchel for me, and I wanted the tassels! lol...plus she didnt even send the shoulder strap!




So frustrating, well then back she goes!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Oh no, what are you going to do? That is so disappointing!


I already disputed it, and sent them pics and an explanation. I cant see how they wont let me send it back to her! I took all my strength not to comment on her post!...SO disappointed! Was so excited waiting for my new bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> So frustrating, well then back she goes!


Yes, back she goes ! lol...


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> Well I don't have that bag....so.....no expert but it is an older flo (I think), was mushroom a color choice with the older ones?


Was there a pic of what you received attached to this post?
I don't see it!


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I thought I'd add my small family to this thread too.
> 
> On the far left is my new sm Dillen taupe from EBay... (haven't used her yet, still trying to get the perfume or incense smell out),  then, Miss Crimson flo  (as is from QVC) and above her is my croco fino in taupe (as is from QVC).  Next in front is the pocket satchel in white (actually winter white from the Dooney website, full price for this one) and above her is my sm black Dillen  (from Ebay)...front right, Miss Ivy flo (as is from QVC) and up top is Miss Demin flo (as is from QVC.)   Nestled in the middle is small Lexington shopper in red from Macy's, I had several gift certificates so even though it was full price, I got her cheaper.
> 
> I finally took out Miss Denim today but have yet to use Miss Crimson, Croco Fino or Miss taupe Dillen.
> 
> So.. that is my family currently, thanks for looking!!
> 
> Silly me, I should have removed the elastics for this....


Your collection is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> I'll make it easier for you to guess, This is the picture of the bag I was supposed to receive!


That is a gorgeous bag. I have four of them and they are wonderful.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> Was there a pic of what you received attached to this post?
> I don't see it!


Yes, its at the bottom of page 147, its probably oyster, but its also a domed satchel! Totally different bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you Ladies for all your kind comments on my "family"!!

I've seen that domed satchel in other colors that look better than the mushroom, I don't think I'd like like it either, just isn't exciting in that color...doesn't say much for Poshmark does it...sorry you've got to go through all of this..


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> That is a gorgeous bag. I have four of them and they are wonderful.


Its a pretty bag, but not the bag I was pinning for...lol, if you know what I mean. Plus, to add insult to injury, she didn't even send the shoulder strap. I should have known something was fishy, when she posted a stock photo! Lesson learned. Its just funny that she thought I would be ok with it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thank you Ladies for all your kind comments on my "family"!!
> 
> I've seen that domed satchel in other colors that look better than the mushroom, I don't think I'd like like it either, just isn't exciting in that color...doesn't say much for Poshmark does it...sorry you've got to go through all of this..


I know, Thank You. It was my very first Posh purchase..


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Its a pretty bag, but not the bag I was pinning for...lol, if you know what I mean. Plus, to add insult to injury, she didn't even send the shoulder strap. I should have known something was fishy, when she posted a stock photo! Lesson learned. Its just funny that she thought I would be ok with it!



I have the pocket satchels with tassels, they are pretty.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thatsmypurse said:


> I know, Thank You. It was my very first Posh purchase..


She didn't have actual pics of the item up?
Ohhhhh, yeah. Always, stay away from those.
I always ask for additional pics to make sure that's what I'm getting. 
I do this with Ebay, haven't tried Posh yet....


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> She did b by have actual pics of the item up?
> Ohhhhh, yeah. Always, stay away from those.
> I always ask for additional pics to make sure that's what I'm getting.
> I do this with Ebay, haven't tried Posh yet....


I Know, it wasn't very smart of me, lesson learned. They better accept my dispute! I will know in 1 or 2 days. At least they don't give the seller the money until buyer accepts, but Poshmark has to agree with buyer that they didn't get what they were promised.


----------



## BadWolf10

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I thought I'd add my small family to this thread too.
> 
> On the far left is my new sm Dillen taupe from EBay... (haven't used her yet, still trying to get the perfume or incense smell out),  then, Miss Crimson flo  (as is from QVC) and above her is my croco fino in taupe (as is from QVC).  Next in front is the pocket satchel in white (actually winter white from the Dooney website, full price for this one) and above her is my sm black Dillen  (from Ebay)...front right, Miss Ivy flo (as is from QVC) and up top is Miss Demin flo (as is from QVC.)   Nestled in the middle is small Lexington shopper in red from Macy's, I had several gift certificates so even though it was full price, I got her cheaper.
> 
> I finally took out Miss Denim today but have yet to use Miss Crimson, Croco Fino or Miss taupe Dillen.
> 
> So.. that is my family currently, thanks for looking!!
> 
> Silly me, I should have removed the elastics for this....



So gorgeous!  I love the crimson color and the denim! All beautiful bags!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> Ooooohhhh man crimson is nice. I'd love to find a crimson double pocket Flo Satchel...


Yeah, me too. Trudysmom has that Crimson double pocket. I think she said she was going to give it to me soon. Right TM?


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I thought I'd add my small family to this thread too.
> 
> On the far left is my new sm Dillen taupe from EBay... (haven't used her yet, still trying to get the perfume or incense smell out),  then, Miss Crimson flo  (as is from QVC) and above her is my croco fino in taupe (as is from QVC).  Next in front is the pocket satchel in white (actually winter white from the Dooney website, full price for this one) and above her is my sm black Dillen  (from Ebay)...front right, Miss Ivy flo (as is from QVC) and up top is Miss Demin flo (as is from QVC.)   Nestled in the middle is small Lexington shopper in red from Macy's, I had several gift certificates so even though it was full price, I got her cheaper.
> 
> I finally took out Miss Denim today but have yet to use Miss Crimson, Croco Fino or Miss taupe Dillen.
> 
> So.. that is my family currently, thanks for looking!!
> 
> Silly me, I should have removed the elastics for this....


Great photo! Makes me want to dive right into the pile. I love the richness on that ivy flo. They are all yummy. Twins on the Crimson and Denim flo's!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP:*  the bag you got is called the E/W Florentine Pocket Satchel.  It's one of my favorite Flo styles.  The E/W pocket satchel has a lot more room than the medium pocket satchel does.   I have both.  Sorry it's not what you were expecting or what you wanted.  The seller had the wrong bag advertised.
I hope you can get a resolution with PM.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> So gorgeous!  I love the crimson color and the denim! All beautiful bags!


thanks!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> Great photo! Makes me want to dive right into the pile. I love the richness on that ivy flo. They are all yummy. Twins on the Crimson and Denim flo's!


thanks!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP:*  the bag you got is called the E/W Florentine Pocket Satchel.  It's one of my favorite Flo styles.  The E/W pocket satchel has a lot more room than the medium pocket satchel does.   I have both.  Sorry it's not what you were expecting or what you wanted.  The seller had the wrong bag advertised.
> I hope you can get a resolution with PM.


yeah, the bag is nice and roomy, but i wanted a smaller purse this time, and I dont think the color is mushroom, I believe its oyster , and their was no shoulder strap included...to many compromises for me!
My hubby is going to Vegas in early October and promised me he would go to the Dooney outlet their and buy me a bag! We will be face timing for sure! lol ..so I can see all the goodies!


----------



## Nebo

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I thought I'd add my small family to this thread too.
> 
> On the far left is my new sm Dillen taupe from EBay... (haven't used her yet, still trying to get the perfume or incense smell out),  then, Miss Crimson flo  (as is from QVC) and above her is my croco fino in taupe (as is from QVC).  Next in front is the pocket satchel in white (actually winter white from the Dooney website, full price for this one) and above her is my sm black Dillen  (from Ebay)...front right, Miss Ivy flo (as is from QVC) and up top is Miss Demin flo (as is from QVC.)   Nestled in the middle is small Lexington shopper in red from Macy's, I had several gift certificates so even though it was full price, I got her cheaper.
> 
> I finally took out Miss Denim today but have yet to use Miss Crimson, Croco Fino or Miss taupe Dillen.
> 
> So.. that is my family currently, thanks for looking!!
> 
> Silly me, I should have removed the elastics for this....


What a great looking family! Your flo's are sooo smoooth!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thatsmypurse said:


> I already disputed it, and sent them pics and an explanation. I cant see how they wont let me send it back to her! I took all my strength not to comment on her post!...SO disappointed! Was so excited waiting for my new bag!



They might offer you a credit.  Just politely refuse and say no, it is the wrong purse completely, I want to return it.

How irritating and disappointing!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Thatsmypurse said:


> yeah, the bag is nice and roomy, but i wanted a smaller purse this time, and I dont think the color is mushroom, I believe its oyster , and their was no shoulder strap included...to many compromises for me!
> My hubby is going to Vegas in early October and promised me he would go to the Dooney outlet their and buy me a bag! We will be face timing for sure! lol ..so I can see all the goodies!



You have a nice hubby!!!  And that croco fino?  CROC-O....FIN-O!  Love-o!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Nebo said:


> What a great looking family! Your flo's are sooo smoooth!


Thank you! actually they are very smooth which is nice in contrast to the two dillens, makes them different enough even though they are the same style.  The ivy and denim are particularly smooth.


----------



## RozEnix

Thatsmypurse said:


> Well ladies, received my first Poshmark order today. I ordered a Mushroom Florentine Medium Pocket satchel, can you tell whats wrong with what I got?:shame:


Late on commenting, but no how no way is that mushroom.


----------



## RozEnix

OK, ladies, this is it for at good while. I needed (yea right) some white bags so I did cave and bought the Logo Lock  I just love love the leather, but still not to pleased how to get in and out of her while holding her. Not too fond of hobos, but that leather. 





Last is the Saffiano Bitsy. I'm not too fond of the contrasting leathers on straps, so Saffiano it was. And is she ever cute.


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> OK, ladies, this is it for at good while. I needed (yea right) some white bags so I did cave and bought the Logo Lock  I just love love the leather, but still not to pleased how to get in and out of her while holding her. Not too fond of hobos, but that leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is the Saffiano Bitsy. I'm not too fond of the contrasting leathers on straps, so Saffiano it was. And is she ever cute.



Oh love them both. Both different but wonderful.  Are you really done for a while :what:


----------



## RozEnix

MrsKC said:


> Oh love them both. Both different but wonderful.  Are you really done for a while :what:


Yea, I put myself on a no-buy. Got to pay off the easy pays first and since I will be going back to work on the 10th, I won't beat hubby with any packages delivered. I know, I bad.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RozEnix said:


> OK, ladies, this is it for at good while. I needed (yea right) some white bags so I did cave and bought the Logo Lock  I just love love the leather, but still not to pleased how to get in and out of her while holding her. Not too fond of hobos, but that leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is the Saffiano Bitsy. I'm not too fond of the contrasting leathers on straps, so Saffiano it was. And is she ever cute.


beautiful! I love a white bag! Wearing one today!lol...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

eyeoftheleopard said:


> You have a nice hubby!!!  And that croco fino?  CROC-O....FIN-O!  Love-o!


I have a great hubby! I will definitely check out the Croco!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Update! Poshmark sided with me! Sending that bag back....ASAP....I think they just refund my card...I Dont want or need a credit, from Poshmark...lol..


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RozEnix said:


> Late on commenting, but no how no way is that mushroom.


I know right! lol...I think it may be Oyster? Not sure...going backe!


----------



## dgphoto

Does anyone remember the name of this one? And when it was made? I've forgotten!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RozEnix said:


> OK, ladies, this is it for at good while. I needed (yea right) some white bags so I did cave and bought the Logo Lock  I just love love the leather, but still not to pleased how to get in and out of her while holding her. Not too fond of hobos, but that leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is the Saffiano Bitsy. I'm not too fond of the contrasting leathers on straps, so Saffiano it was. And is she ever cute.


Oh, I love them both too!  At least they are really paper white.  My pocket satchel is off white but it's so pretty I still love it but next summer season I may have to go for a paper white one too.:smile1


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> OK, ladies, this is it for at good while. I needed (yea right) some white bags so I did cave and bought the Logo Lock  I just love love the leather, but still not to pleased how to get in and out of her while holding her. Not too fond of hobos, but that leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is the Saffiano Bitsy. I'm not too fond of the contrasting leathers on straps, so Saffiano it was. And is she ever cute.



I love your white bags, especially the saffiano Bitsy!  I gifted the LL in white (paid it forward since it was a gift to me), because of the strap.  I haven't been in my hobo phase for a long time.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your white bags, especially the saffiano Bitsy!  I gifted the LL in white (paid it forward since it was a gift to me), because of the strap.  I haven't been in my hobo phase for a long time.


Im not a big hobo girl either, I love satchels or shoulder bags! I only have one hobo ; Orange spice Coach small Phoebe, she hasn't been out of the closet since last year! Shes a nice bag for Fall though, gonna take her out soon!


----------



## PujaW

Hi! just got this Dooney and Bourke bag, but I'm not sure what it's called. Can anyone here identify what this style is called?


----------



## BadWolf10

Hey all.... I have a question..... I know some of the satchels dont  have this feature, but some of the Dillen's do and some of the hobos..... the adjustable straps that use the little metal post are difficult to change..... is there a special trick to changing them? I really struggle with it......


----------



## BadWolf10

RozEnix said:


> OK, ladies, this is it for at good while. I needed (yea right) some white bags so I did cave and bought the Logo Lock  I just love love the leather, but still not to pleased how to get in and out of her while holding her. Not too fond of hobos, but that leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is the Saffiano Bitsy. I'm not too fond of the contrasting leathers on straps, so Saffiano it was. And is she ever cute.


Both are so fresh and pretty!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey all.... I have a question..... I know some of the satchels dont  have this feature, but some of the Dillen's do and some of the hobos..... the adjustable straps that use the little metal post are difficult to change..... is there a special trick to changing them? I really struggle with it......



I wish I knew, they are truly a pain!


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> OK, ladies, this is it for at good while. I needed (yea right) some white bags so I did cave and bought the Logo Lock  I just love love the leather, but still not to pleased how to get in and out of her while holding her. Not too fond of hobos, but that leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last is the Saffiano Bitsy. I'm not too fond of the contrasting leathers on straps, so Saffiano it was. And is she ever cute.



Everyone needs a white purse!!
The leather on that hobo looks divine, is it as buttery as it looks?



Thatsmypurse said:


> Update! Poshmark sided with me! Sending that bag back....ASAP....I think they just refund my card...I Dont want or need a credit, from Poshmark...lol..



Great!  I thought they might, being that you had picture proof.
Thank goodness!
Too bad that was your first Posh experience, some ladies love it!


----------



## CatePNW

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey all.... I have a question..... I know some of the satchels dont  have this feature, but some of the Dillen's do and some of the hobos..... the adjustable straps that use the little metal post are difficult to change..... is there a special trick to changing them? I really struggle with it......



I think I know what you mean.  Check about 2 minutes into this video and see if that helps you.  It's just some elbow grease that's required, but I'm sure on some straps it feels like you will break it before that little stud will come out of the slit.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6bqqakZ6Qg


----------



## BadWolf10

CatePNW said:


> I think I know what you mean.  Check about 2 minutes into this video and see if that helps you.  It's just some elbow grease that's required, but I'm sure on some straps it feels like you will break it before that little stud will come out of the slit.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6bqqakZ6Qg



Thanks! Yea, I am always afraid I am going to break the strap, lol. Once its changed, I dont change it again. But its a PITA.  Thanks again


----------



## CatePNW

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks! Yea, I am always afraid I am going to break the strap, lol. Once its changed, I dont change it again. But its a PITA.  Thanks again



You're welcome!  I don't have any bags with that detail on the strap, but I've tried to adjust them at TJ Maxx once and couldn't do it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> Everyone needs a white purse!!
> The leather on that hobo looks divine, is it as buttery as it looks?
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  I thought they might, being that you had picture proof.
> Thank goodness!
> Too bad that was your first Posh experience, some ladies love it!


Thanks, It all works out! Got myself the new suede LL on the Q tonight!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks, It all works out! Got myself the new suede LL on the Q tonight!


I was eyeballing the black suede LL HARD.....but I restrained myself!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Those suede LL were beautiful.... and they are much smaller than the leather LL.  That should make a lot of ladies happy.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> Those suede LL were beautiful.... and they are much smaller than the leather LL.  That should make a lot of ladies happy.


Yeah, I think thats why I never pulled the trigger on the leather ones....they are pretty though, and Mega color choices in the leather! I don't know how you decide on a color! LOL


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Someone posted on Q that the original leather LL doesn't measure 17" if you measure across the bottom.   So the question is still open,  is the new suede LL the same size or smaller.


----------



## dgphoto

Anyone know anything about this bag? It's a new-to-me addition to the purse family. [emoji4]


----------



## RozEnix

BlazenHsss said:


> Everyone needs a white purse!!
> The leather on that hobo looks divine, is it as buttery as it looks?
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  I thought they might, being that you had picture proof.
> Thank goodness!
> Too bad that was your first Posh experience, some ladies love it!


Buttery is not the word. Not delicate leather, but a medium thick that is so wonderful that I am actually carrying a hobo style bag. I have a hard time getting into it with one hand, not like my satchels, I have to set her down to open and close with ease. Not that I don't like the lock, it is easy, but flipping it over, getting into the bag, and closing again with one hand, me no likie.  And it will fall off my shoulder if I try to pick something up off of the floor, but the leather is worth the trouble.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> Someone posted on Q that the original leather LL doesn't measure 17" if you measure across the bottom.   So the question is still open,  is the new suede LL the same size or smaller.


When someone who already had the original logo lock gets their new suede logo lock maybe they could post a picture of them side by side so we can see if this new suede is really smaller.  The 17" is what kept me from buying one of the leather ones too, just a few inches too large for me. I have to admit that in the presentation the other night the suede bags looked pretty big to me.wondering


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> When someone who already had the original logo lock gets their new suede logo lock maybe they could post a picture of them side by side so we can see if this new suede is really smaller.  The 17" is what kept me from buying one of the leather ones too, just a few inches too large for me. I have to admit that in the presentation the other night the suede bags looked pretty big to me.wondering


According to Q, the measurements are a big difference. I never noticed it during the presentation,

Original: 17"W x 12"H x 5"D with an 8" strap drop; weighs 2 lbs, 4 oz; Coin purse 6"W x 5"H x 1"D

Suede: 12-1/2"W x 10"H x 6"D with an 11" strap drop; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 4 oz; Coin purse 6"W x 5"H x 1"D


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RozEnix said:


> According to Q, the measurements are a big difference. I never noticed it during the presentation,
> 
> Original: 17"W x 12"H x 5"D with an 8" strap drop; weighs 2 lbs, 4 oz; Coin purse 6"W x 5"H x 1"D
> 
> Suede: 12-1/2"W x 10"H x 6"D with an 11" strap drop; weighs approximately 2 lbs, 4 oz; Coin purse 6"W x 5"H x 1"D


Thanks...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

hydrangeagirl said:


> When someone who already had the original logo lock gets their new suede logo lock maybe they could post a picture of them side by side so we can see if this new suede is really smaller.  The 17" is what kept me from buying one of the leather ones too, just a few inches too large for me. I have to admit that in the presentation the other night the suede bags looked pretty big to me.wondering


I wanna see a side by side picture with the leather Logo Locks too!


----------



## BadWolf10

My gorgeous bag finally arrived, I took pics, and they wont upload


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> My gorgeous bag finally arrived, I took pics, and they wont upload


Bummer! What bag did u get ? Give us details anyway! Lol...I hate when technology gives me a hard time!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Bummer! What bag did u get ? Give us details anyway! Lol...I hate when technology gives me a hard time!



Lol, I tried on my phone, and I emailed it to myself and tried to load on my pc. Grrr..... anyway, I got the Saffiano hobo in light gray AND dark gray, hehe. I love the style so much I ordered both! The light gray is so classy, great spring and summer, and the dark gray is so gorgeous. Like a slate color, prerfect for fall. Love, love, love. I think I am now a Dooney girl for life. Funny thing, I told my sister that I bought a Dooney, and she said she thot it was a great fit for me because Dooney is such a classic, quality look. I am a very happy girl!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, I tried on my phone, and I emailed it to myself and tried to load on my pc. Grrr..... anyway, I got the Saffiano hobo in light gray AND dark gray, hehe. I love the style so much I ordered both! The light gray is so classy, great spring and summer, and the dark gray is so gorgeous. Like a slate color, prerfect for fall. Love, love, love. I think I am now a Dooney girl for life. Funny thing, I told my sister that I bought a Dooney, and she said she thot it was a great fit for me because Dooney is such a classic, quality look. I am a very happy girl!!


The only way I can get pics to load are to upload them in photobucket and use the link...


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> The only way I can get pics to load are to upload them in photobucket and use the link...


This may help.

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, I tried on my phone, and I emailed it to myself and tried to load on my pc. Grrr..... anyway, I got the Saffiano hobo in light gray AND dark gray, hehe. I love the style so much I ordered both! The light gray is so classy, great spring and summer, and the dark gray is so gorgeous. Like a slate color, prerfect for fall. Love, love, love. I think I am now a Dooney girl for life. Funny thing, I told my sister that I bought a Dooney, and she said she thot it was a great fit for me because Dooney is such a classic, quality look. I am a very happy girl!!



Did you download the purse form app on your phone? If you wart to attach pics that way you have to have the app (at least in my experience).


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Did you download the purse form app on your phone? If you wart to attach pics that way you have to have the app (at least in my experience).


I didnt know there was an app  I will download and try that. Thanks!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe


----------



## BadWolf10

On a side note, so glad I found this forum! My sister and mom just dont "get" my obsession with handbags. Glad to find a place where others are just as obsessed as me, lol.


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe


Ooooohhhh, so pretty!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> On a side note, so glad I found this forum! My sister and mom just dont "get" my obsession with handbags. Glad to find a place where others are just as obsessed as me, lol.


Ha ha, I know, right? My Fiance just gives me the one side eye and says nothing. My daughter just grabbed a sigh, looks over my shoulder and says "Purse again? Seriously?"  They don't understand the sheer joy of plopping things into it, and getting that certain bounce to your step! It the way it looks in sunlight. Or sitting in the car passenger seat!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe


Nice neat looking bags, lovely family..


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe



Your Saffiano family is beautiful.  Glad you can now share your pictures with us.


----------



## BadWolf10

BlazenHsss said:


> Ha ha, I know, right? My Fiance just gives me the one side eye and says nothing. My daughter just grabbed a sigh, looks over my shoulder and says "Purse again? Seriously?"  They don't understand the sheer joy of plopping things into it, and getting that certain bounce to your step! It the way it looks in sunlight. Or sitting in the car passenger seat!



Lol, my husband does the same thing! But, he loves Xbox games, so I just remind him he has his games, and I have purses .


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe


Love your bags! I love the colors you chose too! So pretty! I Especially like the cranberry and dark grey!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love your bags! I love the colors you chose too! So pretty! I Especially like the cranberry and dark grey!!



Thanks!!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Your Saffiano family is beautiful.  Glad you can now share your pictures with us.



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe



Mornin' BW! 

I love your Saffiano hobo sisters! You have a beautiful family!  The best part of having a "type" is you can get the style is several colors and happily carry it with whatever you're wearing.



BadWolf10 said:


> On a side note, so glad I found this forum! My sister and mom just dont "get" my obsession with handbags. Glad to find a place where others are just as obsessed as me, lol.




 Welcome to the forum!  You can express your obsession freely here.  We're all here for the same reason! This forum is the best therapy, second only to actually buying a bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe


Your collection is so pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe


 
Lovely family photo.


----------



## BadWolf10

Thanks all


----------



## D.Q.

This is the only Dooney I own and I have had it for over 10 years. Does anyone happen to know what this bag was called? I'm considering trading it in. 

My mother carried AWL Dooney's and I would love to add a AWL 2 Duck bag to my collection. I just love that large duck!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Badwolf:*  love your choice of colors in the saffiano.   I think the dark colors are so rich and vibrant and the light grey is very pretty too.  Welcome to the forum and enjoy your new handbags.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Badwolf:*  love your choice of colors in the saffiano.   I think the dark colors are so rich and vibrant and the light grey is very pretty too.  Welcome to the forum    your new handbags.



Thanks  I love dark colors, especially fall palettes. So glad to have found the forum!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe




Love your Saffiano family! I too love multiples!
Welcome to the Dooney Forum!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Miss Moss small satchel out to lunch at Chipoltes! My hubby took this pic! I dont think he was focusing on my purse, so I had to crop my pic to spare you my booty shot!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Moss small satchel out to lunch at Chipoltes! My hubby took this pic! I dont think he was focusing on my purse, so I had to crop my pic to spare you my booty shot!


Bahaha!  That's funny!
The moss is a wonderful color, I can imagine autumn walls in crunchy leaves with that color


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe


Ooohhhhh, these are wonderful!!  (The Grey is my favorite!)


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> Bahaha!  That's funny!
> The moss is a wonderful color, I can imagine autumn walls in crunchy leaves with that color


Thanks, looks a little dark in this pic. I know Moss is gonna look great with all my Fall sweaters and boots, but I like how shes looking good with some of my Summer outfits too!


----------



## PujaW

BadWolf10 said:


> On a side note, so glad I found this forum! My sister and mom just dont "get" my obsession with handbags. Glad to find a place where others are just as obsessed as me, lol.


I feel exactly the same way. My mom and sister think I'm nuts thanks to my obsession with bags and shoes. I'm so glad to find purse forum!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Moss small satchel out to lunch at Chipoltes! My hubby took this pic! I dont think he was focusing on my purse, so I had to crop my pic to spare you my booty shot!



Oh shes gorgeous.... love that color!


----------



## Nebo

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Moss small satchel out to lunch at Chipoltes! My hubby took this pic! I dont think he was focusing on my purse, so I had to crop my pic to spare you my booty shot!


I love it with your outfit colors. We probably wouldnt mind a booty shot, looks like a great one


----------



## ilikesunshine

BlazenHsss said:


> Ha ha, I know, right? My Fiance just gives me the one side eye and says nothing. My daughter just grabbed a sigh, looks over my shoulder and says "Purse again? Seriously?"  They don't understand the sheer joy of plopping things into it, and getting that certain bounce to your step! It the way it looks in sunlight. Or sitting in the car passenger seat!


 
So true!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Nebo said:


> I love it with your outfit colors. We probably wouldnt mind a booty shot, looks like a great one


LM "B" O!!!! Well my hubby thinks so! Not bad for 47 yr old Booty!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ilikesunshine said:


> so true!


+1!


----------



## BlazenHsss

It finally arrived!!
I think I might love this one more than all the others! It's so smooooooth and brand new!


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> It finally arrived!!
> I think I might love this one more than all the others! It's so smooooooth and brand new!


Very nice! What size is it?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> It finally arrived!!
> I think I might love this one more than all the others! It's so smooooooth and brand new!


Beautiful! I was thinking of getting the natural color, one day! Where did you purchase?


----------



## BlazenHsss

I also picked up these to beat around at work


----------



## Trudysmom

BlazenHsss said:


> I also picked up these to beat around at work


Very nice collection!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> I also picked up these to beat around at work


ooh, I love that Smith bag too and matching accessories!


----------



## BlazenHsss

I nabbed it off EBay actually!
Some husband selling his wives things!  Hehehe.
He said she had received two, preferred to keep the small one, and this large (medium) one had never been used and had sat in her closet never touched.
Score!


----------



## BlazenHsss

The Smith I nabbed from a FB Dooney Lovers group, and the accessories off EBay. Also all never new and never used. Now, I need to put my credit cards away and pick up an extra shift. LOL


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> I nabbed it off EBay actually!
> Some husband selling his wives things!  Hehehe.
> He said she had received two, preferred to keep the small one, and this large (medium) one had never been used and had sat in her closet never touched.
> Score!


Nice! good for you! Enjoy!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Trudysmom said:


> Very nice! What size is it?


The medium (large)!!
I almost feel the small Flos are too small for me because I'm so big!
Even though they carry all my stuff, just in proportion to me, I feel I should carry larger so I don't . Look weird...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BlazenHsss said:


> The Smith I nabbed from a FB Dooney Lovers group, and the accessories off EBay. Also all never new and never used. Now, I need to put my credit cards away and pick up an extra shift. LOL


Nice! I need to stop buying bags for awhile too! lol, I just keep seeing so many nice  ones ! I really have to stop looking at this forum!!! lol


----------



## BlazenHsss

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice! I need to stop buying bags for awhile too! lol, I just keep seeing so many nice  ones ! I really have to stop looking at this forum!!! lol


I know.....I scroll with my morning coffee. Every. Day. Ugh!!


----------



## dgphoto

Carried this new-to-me D&B today. Not sure of the name but it surely is comfy to wear!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

dgphoto said:


> Carried this new-to-me D&B today. Not sure of the name but it surely is comfy to wear!
> View attachment 3091396


pretty! Love her tassels!


----------



## BadWolf10

BlazenHsss said:


> It finally arrived!!
> I think I might love this one more than all the others! It's so smooooooth and brand new!



Love love love!


----------



## BadWolf10

BlazenHsss said:


> I also picked up these to beat around at work



Cute,  and very classic, great find!


----------



## tristaeliseh

dgphoto said:


> Carried this new-to-me D&B today. Not sure of the name but it surely is comfy to wear!
> View attachment 3091396


Cute! Love the tassels


----------



## dgphoto

Thatsmypurse said:


> pretty! Love her tassels!





tristaeliseh said:


> Cute! Love the tassels




Thanks! I got the tassels from a wonderful seller on etsy. The purse was thrifted and came without a hang tag of any kind. She felt naked so I dressed her up a bit! [emoji4] Now to find the matching accessories....


----------



## dgphoto

BlazenHsss said:


>





BlazenHsss said:


>



Love both bags and the goodies too!! Gorgeous!


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Carried this new-to-me D&B today. Not sure of the name but it surely is comfy to wear!
> View attachment 3091396


Very pretty. I really like that Dooney makes so many colors and styles. Many are timeless. It makes the "new to me concept" even more fun. Who cares if certain bags are past season. We can always appreciate a pretty bag. They are still lovely and made to last for years. It's always nice when we get an opportunity to find a bag we missed in a given season or year(s) for that matter. That's the joy of collecting. In any event, nice find!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Love both bags too and love those special tassels!!  The natural satchel is gorgeous, enjoy her!


----------



## dgphoto

YankeeDooney said:


> Very pretty. I really like that Dooney makes so many colors and styles. Many are timeless. It makes the "new to me concept" even more fun. Who cares if certain bags are past season. We can always appreciate a pretty bag. They are still lovely and made to last for years. It's always nice when we get an opportunity to find a bag we missed in a given season or year(s) for that matter. That's the joy of collecting. In any event, nice find!




I agree..who cares if it isn't the most current style? There were many recent years I couldn't afford groceries, much less a handbag so finding one now that I wasn't able to even dream of a year ago is so great! I carry it with pride [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tristaeliseh

dgphoto said:


> Thanks! I got the tassels from a wonderful seller on etsy. The purse was thrifted and came without a hang tag of any kind. She felt naked so I dressed her up a bit! [emoji4] Now to find the matching accessories....


They look like they belong on the bag! Very nice! I've ran across and bought old AWL dooneys that are missing straps and even fobs so it's like, they feel incomplete or naked so you gotta be creative and add a little something to them like tassels.


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> I agree..who cares if it isn't the most current style? There were many recent years I couldn't afford groceries, much less a handbag so finding one now that I wasn't able to even dream of a year ago is so great! I carry it with pride [emoji5]&#65039;


As you should. You've earned it. Enjoy!


----------



## YankeeDooney

dgphoto said:


> Thanks! I got the tassels from a wonderful seller on etsy. The purse was thrifted and came without a hang tag of any kind. She felt naked so I dressed her up a bit! [emoji4] Now to find the matching accessories....


I love tassels! Those really do look like they were original to the bag. You have a good eye.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

dgphoto said:


> I agree..who cares if it isn't the most current style? There were many recent years I couldn't afford groceries, much less a handbag so finding one now that I wasn't able to even dream of a year ago is so great! I carry it with pride [emoji5]&#65039;


Dooney  has such classic styles, I feel their bags don't go out of style! I just bought the Florentine small satchel (at an awesome price) in Moss. These bags came out 3 or 4 yrs ago and people still want them, because they are classic! Enjoy finding accessories for your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## _purseaddict_

BlazenHsss said:


> It finally arrived!!
> I think I might love this one more than all the others! It's so smooooooth and brand new!




I really wish to own this bag! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## _purseaddict_

I cannot find bag above in websites and eBay. Can someone please provide name of this bag?  Thank you.


----------



## BlazenHsss

_purseaddict_ said:


> I cannot find bag above in websites and eBay. Can someone please provide name of this bag?  Thank you.


Florentine Satchel in color natural.
This one is the medium 15" length (the large one).
If you keep stalking Ebay, eventually a good one will pop up.
Otherwise I was going to wait for a good Macy's or Dooney sale.
I was looking, and waiting, and watching for a good long while though....


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Once in a while Dooney.com will have 30% 0ff sale, I think it's around Christmas? Can't remember for sure, but I know I got an email from them about it.


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Once in a while Dooney.com will have 30% 0ff sale, I think it's around Christmas? Can't remember for sure, but I know I got an email from them about it.



Oh that would be awesome! I will have to look for that in December


----------



## applecidered

Here is my small D&B collection, just two pieces. My mom has more AWL vintage items (another bucket in taupe, two east/wests in green and taupe, etc.) She passed this chocolate bucket down to me, and I saw the phone wallet for a great price some time ago!


----------



## shopping.ocd

I love my florentine small satchel in green ivy. The bag is so strong n leather n inside lining is very beautiful. Its a screenshot of my insta page when i featured it for the first time&#128522;


----------



## shopping.ocd

Lovely bag. I v bn stalking a dooney bucket bag serena in taupe n hot pink since ages. Waiting for a sale


----------



## Trudysmom

applecidered said:


> Here is my small D&B collection, just two pieces. My mom has more AWL vintage items (another bucket in taupe, two east/wests in green and taupe, etc.) She passed this chocolate bucket down to me, and I saw the phone wallet for a great price some time ago!


Your bags are both so pretty!


----------



## Trudysmom

shopping.ocd said:


> I love my florentine small satchel in green ivy. The bag is so strong n leather n inside lining is very beautiful. Its a screenshot of my insta page when i featured it for the first time&#128522;


I love that color and of course, the style!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

applecidered said:


> Here is my small D&B collection, just two pieces. My mom has more AWL vintage items (another bucket in taupe, two east/wests in green and taupe, etc.) She passed this chocolate bucket down to me, and I saw the phone wallet for a great price some time ago!


Very pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

shopping.ocd said:


> I love my florentine small satchel in green ivy. The bag is so strong n leather n inside lining is very beautiful. Its a screenshot of my insta page when i featured it for the first time&#128522;


Love green! And Florentine satchels!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

shopping.ocd said:


> I love my florentine small satchel in green ivy. The bag is so strong n leather n inside lining is very beautiful. Its a screenshot of my insta page when i featured it for the first time&#128522;


Beautiful, I have one too!! Mine is in the small size.


----------



## swags

A martini and Dooney


----------



## ayumiken

swags said:


> View attachment 3092408
> 
> A martini and Dooney


Very nice, looking great bag. I love this color and material. Very thick, soft leather, so elegant and durable.


----------



## CatePNW

swags said:


> View attachment 3092408
> 
> A martini and Dooney



Nice, make mine a Lemon Drop, please!


----------



## ayumiken

applecidered said:


> Here is my small D&B collection, just two pieces. My mom has more AWL vintage items (another bucket in taupe, two east/wests in green and taupe, etc.) She passed this chocolate bucket down to me, and I saw the phone wallet for a great price some time ago!


I love this one. I have seen this many times. This is somewhat classic and very durable to last very long.


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> View attachment 3092408
> 
> A martini and Dooney


Great shot!  Not that kind of shot. You know what I mean. : )


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> View attachment 3092408
> 
> A martini and Dooney



Gorgeous!  I have my eye on one on ebay, is this one a lightweight or heavy bag?


----------



## BadWolf10

So, I took the plunge and just ordered this on ebay!..... need help with wallet tho..... I have a cranberry saffiano wallet, and a light gray. Would the cranberry look ok? If not, what about florentine leather?  Is it similar to the Toledo leather??


----------



## Nebo

shopping.ocd said:


> I love my florentine small satchel in green ivy. The bag is so strong n leather n inside lining is very beautiful. Its a screenshot of my insta page when i featured it for the first time&#128522;


Twins! I give mine lots of love


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> So, I took the plunge and just ordered this on ebay!..... need help with wallet tho..... I have a cranberry saffiano wallet, and a light gray. Would the cranberry look ok? If not, what about florentine leather?  Is it similar to the Toledo leather??


Cranberry wallet would go nicely with that bag. Love the blue.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> So, I took the plunge and just ordered this on ebay!..... need help with wallet tho..... I have a cranberry saffiano wallet, and a light gray. Would the cranberry look ok? If not, what about florentine leather?  Is it similar to the Toledo leather??


Very pretty! Love the blue too!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> View attachment 3092408
> 
> A martini and Dooney


Don't spill on that beautiful bag! Lol


----------



## BadWolf10

Thanks ladies! I will.post a pic when it gets here.... but i NEED to stop shopping, I have purchased 4 bags in the last month :-O


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks ladies! I will.post a pic when it gets here.... but i NEED to stop shopping, I have purchased 4 bags in the last month :-O


Hahaaaaaaa, welcome to bring Dooney Looney!!


----------



## RozEnix

BadWolf10 said:


> Trying it again  Here is my small family, Saffiano hobo in dark gray, light gray, black, and cranberry. Can you tell I have a "type," hehe


Nice, love the matching wallets


----------



## RozEnix

BlazenHsss said:


> Ha ha, I know, right? My Fiance just gives me the one side eye and says nothing. My daughter just grabbed a sigh, looks over my shoulder and says "Purse again? Seriously?"  They don't understand the sheer joy of plopping things into it, and getting that certain bounce to your step! It the way it looks in sunlight. Or sitting in the car passenger seat!


My daughter does the same thing with the stare. But she loves it when I buy her a new bag for Christmas. Sadly she is not a Dooney girl


----------



## RozEnix

Thatsmypurse said:


> Miss Moss small satchel out to lunch at Chipoltes! My hubby took this pic! I dont think he was focusing on my purse, so I had to crop my pic to spare you my booty shot!


I need moss in the satchel. Notice I said need instead of want.


----------



## BadWolf10

RozEnix said:


> Nice, love the matching wallets



Thank you


----------



## BadWolf10

BlazenHsss said:


> Hahaaaaaaa, welcome to bring Dooney Looney!!



Lol, thanks!! Its funny 'cause I was a Coach girl for so long, and they just didnt have much I liked in the last year or two. Then I decide to give Dooney a try, and I found so many I love..... I think the classic look of Dooney fits me better. Its seems that so many styles are timeless, so I dont mind having several because they wont go out of style. But my hubby is going to start to notice all the bags if I dont slow down, hehe


----------



## RozEnix

I'm not here for a few days and I missed all of these beautiful bags. Nice finds ladies!


----------



## applecidered

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, thanks!! Its funny 'cause I was a Coach girl for so long, and they just didnt have much I liked in the last year or two. Then I decide to give Dooney a try, and I found so many I love..... I think the classic look of Dooney fits me better. Its seems that so many styles are timeless, so I dont mind having several because they wont go out of style. But my hubby is going to start to notice all the bags if I dont slow down, hehe


I hear you, I have more Coach pieces than Dooney and feel like maybe it should be the other way around! Recent Coach designs look too trendy.


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, thanks!! Its funny 'cause I was a Coach girl for so long, and they just didnt have much I liked in the last year or two. Then I decide to give Dooney a try, and I found so many I love..... I think the classic look of Dooney fits me better. Its seems that so many styles are timeless, so I dont mind having several because they wont go out of style. But my hubby is going to start to notice all the bags if I dont slow down, hehe


I knowwwwwww, the man just looks at my purse, grits his teeth, but remains silent.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, thanks!! Its funny 'cause I was a Coach girl for so long, and they just didnt have much I liked in the last year or two. Then I decide to give Dooney a try, and I found so many I love..... I think the classic look of Dooney fits me better. Its seems that so many styles are timeless, so I dont mind having several because they wont go out of style. But my hubby is going to start to notice all the bags if I dont slow down, hehe


 
I started out as a Coach girl too.  As my member name shows, lol.  I still have many Coach in my collection, but I've mostly been buying Dooney and MK lately.  Although I did score a couple of Coach bags during the recent extra 40% off clearance sale at Dillards. But mostly Dooney and MK come home with me lately.


----------



## Vicmarie

NaC... I've been meaning to tell you for awhile how much I love your avatar pic !


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> View attachment 3092408
> 
> A martini and Dooney



I love your bag and this picture!  Just looking at the picture relaxes me.  

I hope you had a nice evening!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> So, I took the plunge and just ordered this on ebay!..... need help with wallet tho..... I have a cranberry saffiano wallet, and a light gray. Would the cranberry look ok? If not, what about florentine leather?  Is it similar to the Toledo leather??



Hi BW!

What a great ebay purchase!  She's beautiful!  I carry whatever wallet I'm lovin' at the moment, which may not match the bag I'm carrying. Cranberry would look nice with this bag.  And I love saffiano wallets!

Congrats!


----------



## BadWolf10

BlazenHsss said:


> I knowwwwwww, the man just looks at my purse, grits his teeth, but remains silent.



Lol, too funny. My husband doesnt say anything either but I can tell when he notices. Funny thing is, he just bought a 2015 Mustang gt, its awesome, but wants to tint the windows (300), rustproof the underbody(200), and buy a cover (200), among other things. And all I can think is 'Thats 4 purses!!' So then I dont feel guilty,


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> 
> What a great ebay purchase!  She's beautiful!  I carry whatever wallet I'm lovin' at the moment, which may not match the bag I'm carrying. Cranberry would look nice with this bag.  And I love saffiano wallets!
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you, I am excited.... it will be my first one with tassles  the saffiano are my fav too, they dont get dirty and have a nice feel.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RozEnix said:


> I need moss in the satchel. Notice I said need instead of want.


Lol! Yes Moss is such a pretty color, and goes with so many colors, I don't know why they discontinued this color! I got lucky on EBay!


----------



## BadWolf10

I have a question about leather, how does the florentine differ from toledo leather?


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> So, I took the plunge and just ordered this on ebay!..... need help with wallet tho..... I have a cranberry saffiano wallet, and a light gray. Would the cranberry look ok? If not, what about florentine leather?  Is it similar to the Toledo leather??



That is so pretty. I think either wallet would look nice in that bag.
I think the Toledo leather is a little lighter than Florentine and it has a shimmer to it. I am in love with the Toledo line!


----------



## applecidered

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, too funny. My husband doesnt say anything either but I can tell when he notices. Funny thing is, he just bought a 2015 Mustang gt, its awesome, but wants to tint the windows (300), rustproof the underbody(200), and buy a cover (200), among other things. And all I can think is 'Thats 4 purses!!' So then I dont feel guilty,


Ha, love it. Anything to do with cars is $$$! Even regular maintenance pains me, although necessary.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> That is so pretty. I think either wallet would look nice in that bag.
> I think the Toledo leather is a little lighter than Florentine and it has a shimmer to it. I am in love with the Toledo line!



Awesome, thanks. I have seen the Toledo IRL but its been a long time. I dont think I have seen the florentine IRL. ILD has a florentine zip around (my fav style wallet) in t'moro brpwn for 112. I ordered it, but trying to decide if I should cancel (if possible) or keep the order.


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, too funny. My husband doesnt say anything either but I can tell when he notices. Funny thing is, he just bought a 2015 Mustang gt, its awesome, but wants to tint the windows (300), rustproof the underbody(200), and buy a cover (200), among other things. And all I can think is 'Thats 4 purses!!' So then I dont feel guilty,


Ha!  Too funny!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Bad:*  the Florentine leather is much thicker than the Toledo leather.   Also, the Florentine leather hasn't been treated for water resistance.  The Toledo leather is thinner and has a shine to it.  Therefore it has undergone some kind of surface treatment.   Both leathers will show scratches,  but they may be easier to rub out on the Florentine leather.   Because it's thinner,  Toledo leather is lighter than Florentine.  Florentine leather may be smooth or pebbled,  matte finish or have a sheen.  Toledo leather always has a shine,  but not as glossy as patent leather.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Bad:*  the Florentine leather is much thicker than the Toledo leather.   Also, the Florentine leather hasn't been treated for water resistance.  The Toledo leather is thinner and has a shine to it.  Therefore it has undergone some kind of surface treatment.   Both leathers will show scratches,  but they may be easier to rub out on the Florentine leather.   Because it's thinner,  Toledo leather is lighter than Florentine.  Florentine leather may be smooth or pebbled,  matte finish or have a sheen.  Toledo leather always has a shine,  but not as glossy as patent leather.



Thanks so much.... that definitely helps.


----------



## BadWolf10

I know its not a handbag, but I bought this adorable cosmetic on ebay.


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> I know its not a handbag, but I bought this adorable cosmetic on ebay.


That is so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I know its not a handbag, but I bought this adorable cosmetic on ebay.


Very cute! I love Snow White!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very cute! I love Snow White!



Me too! My fav princesses have always been Snow White and Sleepimg Beauty, I searched for one and found both on the front of this one


----------



## hydrangeagirl

That's adorable!!


----------



## BadWolf10

hydrangeagirl said:


> That's adorable!!



Thanks so much


----------



## BadWolf10

Woops, I did it again...... wait thats a bad Brittany song,  lol.... I have coveted this bag for over a year. I remember drooling on it before my birthday last year. In just a few weeks I am turning 40, so I thot what the heck. So I searched ebay and found her! The Samba hobo, nwt for a great price!..... but now I really MUST stop, lol. At least till after Christmas, so I can afford to shop lol. I sold all my MK and most of my Coach (except the two bags in my closet I wont get rid of) on ebay, so its like an exchange, right .... anyway, waiting for Samba to show up


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Woops, I did it again...... wait thats a bad Brittany song,  lol.... I have coveted this bag for over a year. I remember drooling on it before my birthday last year. In just a few weeks I am turning 40, so I thot what the heck. So I searched ebay and found her! The Samba hobo, nwt for a great price!..... but now I really MUST stop, lol. At least till after Christmas, so I can afford to shop lol. I sold all my MK and most of my Coach (except the two bags in my closet I wont get rid of) on ebay, so its like an exchange, right .... anyway, waiting for Samba to show up



Congrats and happy birthday. I always say I must stop but it doesn't seem to last very long.
Enjoy your new bag, very pretty.


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> Woops, I did it again...... wait thats a bad Brittany song,  lol.... I have coveted this bag for over a year. I remember drooling on it before my birthday last year. In just a few weeks I am turning 40, so I thot what the heck. So I searched ebay and found her! The Samba hobo, nwt for a great price!..... but now I really MUST stop, lol. At least till after Christmas, so I can afford to shop lol. I sold all my MK and most of my Coach (except the two bags in my closet I wont get rid of) on ebay, so its like an exchange, right .... anyway, waiting for Samba to show up


You deserve it!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Bad:*  enjoy your new Samba hobo.  The leather on the Samba is lovely.... soft, yet it holds up to daily wear nicely.   And a few rain drops don't seem to bother it at all.   The hobo is a nice style.... roomy enough without being oversized.  I love the front pocket.  But I wish they had made them without those hanging locks.  (My own preference).  But that didn't stop me from buying a Samba satchel and a hobo.  I have the red hobo.


As for not buying another handbag for a while.... it's a tough road to follow,  especially if you hang out here with all the temptations.  Good luck.  I'm trying to cut back on buying also... at least until the after Christmas sales or until I visit an outlet in person.   All this phone and internet buying is getting too easy and too much of a habit.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Bad:*  enjoy your new Samba hobo.  The leather on the Samba is lovely.... soft, yet it holds up to daily wear nicely.   And a few rain drops don't seem to bother it at all.   The hobo is a nice style.... roomy enough without being oversized.  I love the front pocket.  But I wish they had made them without those hanging locks.  (My own preference).  But that didn't stop me from buying a Samba satchel and a hobo.  I have the red hobo.
> 
> 
> As for not buying another handbag for a while.... it's a tough road to follow,  especially if you hang out here with all the temptations.  Good luck.  I'm trying to cut back on buying also... at least until the after Christmas sales or until I visit an outlet in person.   All this phone and internet buying is getting too easy and too much of a habit.



I agree, I think its the ebay and Dooney websites that are killing me...... I have an outlet near my house, but ironically I dont go often. When I do, I know I might buy something. Maybe I need to take the ebay app off my phone and just stay off the websites. Too easy to click and buy.


----------



## Live It Up

BadWolf10 said:


> Woops, I did it again...... wait thats a bad Brittany song,  lol.... I have coveted this bag for over a year. I remember drooling on it before my birthday last year. In just a few weeks I am turning 40, so I thot what the heck. So I searched ebay and found her! The Samba hobo, nwt for a great price!..... but now I really MUST stop, lol. At least till after Christmas, so I can afford to shop lol. I sold all my MK and most of my Coach (except the two bags in my closet I wont get rid of) on ebay, so its like an exchange, right .... anyway, waiting for Samba to show up



Twins!! I love that bag...and so will you. Congratulations!


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Bad:*  enjoy your new Samba hobo.  The leather on the Samba is lovely.... soft, yet it holds up to daily wear nicely.   And a few rain drops don't seem to bother it at all.   The hobo is a nice style.... roomy enough without being oversized.  I love the front pocket.  But I wish they had made them without those hanging locks.  (My own preference).  But that didn't stop me from buying a Samba satchel and a hobo.  I have the red hobo.
> 
> 
> As for not buying another handbag for a while.... it's a tough road to follow,  especially if you hang out here with all the temptations.  Good luck.  I'm trying to cut back on buying also... at least until the after Christmas sales or until I visit an outlet in person.   All this phone and internet buying is getting too easy and too much of a habit.


That was my problem when I was off. Now my surfing is down to practically nothing which helps. I just have 2 things ordered before the ban and that is it until Christmas.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Can't wait to see your Samba hobo, hope you get a good one!


----------



## BadWolf10

hydrangeagirl said:


> Can't wait to see your Samba hobo, hope you get a good one!



Thanks.... I am anxious to get my hands on her


----------



## BadWolf10

My girls came today!!!! I love them..... the Toledo is just beautiful. I decided to get the florentine wallet in t'moro and it matches beautifully. And the Samba is just gorgeous. So happy!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> My girls came today!!!! I love them..... the Toledo is just beautiful. I decided to get the florentine wallet in t'moro and it matches beautifully. And the Samba is just gorgeous. So happy!



They are beautiful! ! Where did you get them?


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> They are beautiful! ! Where did you get them?



I bought both bags on ebay, came across a couple of great deals. The samba wallet was ebay, and the florentine wallet was from ILD.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> My girls came today!!!! I love them..... the Toledo is just beautiful. I decided to get the florentine wallet in t'moro and it matches beautifully. And the Samba is just gorgeous. So happy!




Nice! I love Toledo leather. Haven't tried Samba but it's so clean and simple. Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> My girls came today!!!! I love them..... the Toledo is just beautiful. I decided to get the florentine wallet in t'moro and it matches beautifully. And the Samba is just gorgeous. So happy!



What great finds BW! Love the blue especially. Nice Samba drawstring too. Good job with the matching wallets too.


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> My girls came today!!!! I love them..... the Toledo is just beautiful. I decided to get the florentine wallet in t'moro and it matches beautifully. And the Samba is just gorgeous. So happy!


Gorgeous!  Toledo is great in blue!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Wow, love the Samba hobo, going to have to give that one another look!!  Love it in the black..  Love the color of your Toledo also, such a pretty blue....


----------



## Daquiri

BadWolf10 said:


> My girls came today!!!! I love them..... the Toledo is just beautiful. I decided to get the florentine wallet in t'moro and it matches beautifully. And the Samba is just gorgeous. So happy!



Wow, these are beautiful. Enjoy & thanks for sharing.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> My girls came today!!!! I love them..... the Toledo is just beautiful. I decided to get the florentine wallet in t'moro and it matches beautifully. And the Samba is just gorgeous. So happy!



Nice haul! I am in love with the Toledo leather.


----------



## BadWolf10

Thanks everybody!! 
I almost had a heart attack today....  I live 5 mins from a premium outlet (dangerous, right?).... had to go to skechers to get shoes for my daughter, so of course I go to Dooney to look around. The shelves were down, and everything was on tables and there were clearance sections. I thot they were closing down!  Turns out they are just moving to a bigger location in the outlet mall. Whew!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Bad:*  what a scare.... glad there was good news amid the horror.  And did you find any treasures amongst the handbags they didn't want to have to move?


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Bad:*  what a scare.... glad there was good news amid the horror.  And did you find any treasures amongst the handbags they didn't want to have to move?



Lots of great deals.... picked up a wallet for my mom for Christmas, and a hot pink wallet for next spring


----------



## BadWolf10

My two finds from yesterday. The hot pink is for me, the caramel wallet is for my mom


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BADW*:  Hope you and your Mom enjoy your new wallets.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> My two finds from yesterday. The hot pink is for me, the caramel wallet is for my mom




Nice picks! Neutral for her and a pop for you. Enjoy!


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> My two finds from yesterday. The hot pink is for me, the caramel wallet is for my mom


The wallets are both so pretty!


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok ladies. I need ur help..... I know I wasnt supposed to buy anything, but I did . Its the saffiano hobo, my fav, in hot pink. It got it for a steal at $91. But its hot pink so I am starting to wonder about the color..... what do you think? Do any of you have super bright bags? Do u have trouble wearing them,  or do you wear them with anything? Is it too young of a color??


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies. I need ur help..... I know I wasnt supposed to buy anything, but I did . Its the saffiano hobo, my fav, in hot pink. It got it for a steal at $91. But its hot pink so I am starting to wonder about the color..... what do you think? Do any of you have super bright bags? Do u have trouble wearing them,  or do you wear them with anything? Is it too young of a color??


Bright colors are great! They are fun to use with black and white or colorful tops.


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies. I need ur help..... I know I wasnt supposed to buy anything, but I did . Its the saffiano hobo, my fav, in hot pink. It got it for a steal at $91. But its hot pink so I am starting to wonder about the color..... what do you think? Do any of you have super bright bags? Do u have trouble wearing them,  or do you wear them with anything? Is it too young of a color??


Noooooooo! Color doesn't have an age! If it feels great wearing it, who cares??


----------



## BadWolf10

Trudysmom said:


> Bright colors are great! They are fun to use with black and white or colorful tops.



Those are super cute!!!!! Love the colors


----------



## BadWolf10

BlazenHsss said:


> Noooooooo! Color didn't have an age! If it feels great wearing it, who cares??



Ok, I will keep it  thanks ladies.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies. I need ur help..... I know I wasnt supposed to buy anything, but I did . Its the saffiano hobo, my fav, in hot pink. It got it for a steal at $91. But its hot pink so I am starting to wonder about the color..... what do you think? Do any of you have super bright bags? Do u have trouble wearing them,  or do you wear them with anything? Is it too young of a color??




Nooo... This is beautiful! I have several bright colored bags and wear them year round. I mostly use them as a pop with black and white. I don't have trouble wearing them at, sometimes they don't even match but I wear them as a pop and they still work. Those area favorite colors as far as wardrobe goes. It's not too young at all.


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nooo... This is beautiful! I have several bright colored bags and wear them year round. I mostly use them as a pop with black and white. I don't have trouble wearing them at, sometimes they don't even match but I wear them as a pop and they still work. Those area favorite colors as far as wardrobe goes. It's not too young at all.



I love color.... I am a quilter, and color is so fun to play with. But for a while I was carrying Vera Bradley, before I discovered coach. I always felt likt it was too young for me, I think thats why I am so worried about it. Maybe it was the patterns rather than the color. And my husband thinks handbags should only be black :-/ thanks so much!!


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies. I need ur help..... I know I wasnt supposed to buy anything, but I did . Its the saffiano hobo, my fav, in hot pink. It got it for a steal at $91. But its hot pink so I am starting to wonder about the color..... what do you think? Do any of you have super bright bags? Do u have trouble wearing them,  or do you wear them with anything? Is it too young of a color??



Oh so many things to wear her with! Awesome price!  Love!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadW:*  I love bright colors,  especially bright pinks and purples and turquoise.  You get the picture.  No,  I don't think the color is too bright or too your.   If you wear the bright colored handbag with neutral clothing,  the handbag will pop and the look will be sophisticated.  Bright pink goes with black, navy, brown, grey, tans, dark greens, burgundy, cream, white.... you get the picture.   Or wear it with a print that has a touch of that color.   And if the mood strikes,  wear it with a top that matches the handbag or is in a similar color family,  like a pale pink.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadW:*  I love bright colors,  especially bright pinks and purples and turquoise.  You get the picture.  No,  I don't think the color is too bright or too your.   If you wear the bright colored handbag with neutral clothing,  the handbag will pop and the look will be sophisticated.  Bright pink goes with black, navy, brown, grey, tans, dark greens, burgundy, cream, white.... you get the picture.   Or wear it with a print that has a touch of that color.   And if the mood strikes,  wear it with a top that matches the handbag or is in a similar color family,  like a pale pink.



I wear a LOT of navy and gray, so I guess this is perfect.


----------



## Vicmarie

I love brights !!!


----------



## RozEnix

I'm chicken with bright bags, most of mine are neutral or subdued colors. But I do have a hot pink crossbody.


----------



## CatePNW

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies. I need ur help..... I know I wasnt supposed to buy anything, but I did . Its the saffiano hobo, my fav, in hot pink. It got it for a steal at $91. But its hot pink so I am starting to wonder about the color..... what do you think? Do any of you have super bright bags? Do u have trouble wearing them,  or do you wear them with anything? Is it too young of a color??



I love that color and really want the Saffiano Zip Zip in the same color.  I keep waiting for it to drop in price but it remains more than I want to spend!  I have my first hot pink bag on the way to me.  I'm excited to get it but it's gently used so I'm a bit uneasy until I see it and make sure it's as good as it looks in the photos.


----------



## rubylovesdooney

I ordered today claremont medium cayden in pink fuschia from Seattle outlet for $126.it got shipped today .Great service .I have been eyeing this bag for long .they have some claremont on clearance .


----------



## BadWolf10

rubylovesdooney said:


> I ordered today claremont medium cayden in pink fuschia from Seattle outlet for $126.it got shipped today .Great service .I have been eyeing this bag for long .they have some claremont on clearance .



Oh the claremont is adorable.... I dont have one but I love the styling of that line. Congrats on your new bag!!


----------



## BadWolf10

CatePNW said:


> I love that color and really want the Saffiano Zip Zip in the same color.  I keep waiting for it to drop in price but it remains more than I want to spend!  I have my first hot pink bag on the way to me.  I'm excited to get it but it's gently used so I'm a bit uneasy until I see it and make sure it's as good as it looks in the photos.



I know what you mean, I am alwayd nervous about an ebay bag till I get my hands on it. The zip zip bags are so cute. And they have so much more room than it seems when they are zipped up. Post pics when you get your pink bag


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*ruby*:  congrats on your new bag.  The Seattle outlet is great.  They seem to be one of the best outlets for phone orders,  at least in my experience.


----------



## BadWolf10

Wow, I guess I didn't realize the outlets did phone orders.... thats very cool. So do you just call, ask about what you are looking for and they do it all over the phone? Do they charge shipping?


----------



## BadWolf10

So, as beautiful as my Samba is, shes a little too heavy for me..... so I think I am going to sell her on eBay. I am bummed, but it has to feel right carrying her, you know? So I listed her on ebay, bummer.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> So, as beautiful as my Samba is, shes a little too heavy for me..... so I think I am going to sell her on eBay. I am bummed, but it has to feel right carrying her, you know? So I listed her on ebay, bummer.




Oh no! Sorry she didn't work out did you. I'm sure you'll find her a happy home.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Wow, I guess I didn't realize the outlets did phone orders.... thats very cool. So do you just call, ask about what you are looking for and they do it all over the phone? Do they charge shipping?


 
*Badw*:  yes, the outlets do phone orders.  The shipping is $7.50 for the order (could be more than 1 bag).  Not all styles are shippable,  and some colors are not shippable.  It varies and it changes.   Best thing is to have a specific Dooney style in mind (having the Dooney item number helps too,  but it's not necessary).   Then you can ask if they have it, in what colors, and is it shippable.  


Things to know:  clearance items are FINAL SALE,  and some outlets won't ship clearance items.  Regular items are exchange only.  So,  it's not the way to look and see if you like something.  Phone sales to the outlet are best for styles you know and want.


You can ask them to look the item over and tell you if there are any defects or damages.  You can even as them to email you close up pictures.  Some outlets are better at this than others.  I always ask them to check the zippers, stitching, consistency of the leather and consistency of the color.  For Florentine handbags I also ask if the leather is smooth or pebbled.


I've gotten great phone service from the Seattle outlet (Samantha),  from the Rehoboth Beach, DE outlet,  from the Freeport, Maine outlet.  I've also phone ordered from the Reading, PA outlet and the *******, CT outlet.


Also,  some special sales are not available for phone orders.  And it's best not to call on a Saturday or a Sunday,  when the outlets are very busy.  If you do call on those days,  do it as soon as they open.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Badw*:  yes, the outlets do phone orders.  The shipping is $7.50 for the order (could be more than 1 bag).  Not all styles are shippable,  and some colors are not shippable.  It varies and it changes.   Best thing is to have a specific Dooney style in mind (having the Dooney item number helps too,  but it's not necessary).   Then you can ask if they have it, in what colors, and is it shippable.
> 
> 
> Things to know:  clearance items are FINAL SALE,  and some outlets won't ship clearance items.  Regular items are exchange only.  So,  it's not the way to look and see if you like something.  Phone sales to the outlet are best for styles you know and want.
> 
> 
> You can ask them to look the item over and tell you if there are any defects or damages.  You can even as them to email you close up pictures.  Some outlets are better at this than others.  I always ask them to check the zippers, stitching, consistency of the leather and consistency of the color.  For Florentine handbags I also ask if the leather is smooth or pebbled.
> 
> 
> I've gotten great phone service from the Seattle outlet (Samantha),  from the Rehoboth Beach, DE outlet,  from the Freeport, Maine outlet.  I've also phone ordered from the Reading, PA outlet and the *******, CT outlet.
> 
> 
> Also,  some special sales are not available for phone orders.  And it's best not to call on a Saturday or a Sunday,  when the outlets are very busy.  If you do call on those days,  do it as soon as they open.



Thats great info.... thanks so much!!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> My girls came today!!!! I love them..... the Toledo is just beautiful. I decided to get the florentine wallet in t'moro and it matches beautifully. And the Samba is just gorgeous. So happy!




Beautiful bags and wallets! I love he Toledo in blue against the dark brown trim. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks everybody!!
> I almost had a heart attack today....  I live 5 mins from a premium outlet (dangerous, right?).... had to go to skechers to get shoes for my daughter, so of course I go to Dooney to look around. The shelves were down, and everything was on tables and there were clearance sections. I thot they were closing down!  Turns out they are just moving to a bigger location in the outlet mall. Whew!




Hi Neighbor! Is your outlet Aurora? They are reopening today I think and offering a free gift with a handbag purchase.  [emoji4] They moved all the way to the end of the new section. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Neighbor! Is your outlet Aurora? They are reopening today I think and offering a free gift with a handbag purchase.  [emoji4] They moved all the way to al it's the end of the new section. I can't wait to see it.



Yes it is! I went yesterday lol. The store looks great and the outlet has so many new stores. You live in the area?


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies. I need ur help..... I know I wasnt supposed to buy anything, but I did . Its the saffiano hobo, my fav, in hot pink. It got it for a steal at $91. But its hot pink so I am starting to wonder about the color..... what do you think? Do any of you have super bright bags? Do u have trouble wearing them,  or do you wear them with anything? Is it too young of a color??




Gorgeous bag! I have a very similar color. I have the Kingston in Violet. I love the color PPP, but I don't wear her very often. If I wore more black or navy it would be different. It's so pretty I just love to look at it. [emoji4] I don't consider the color young at all. It's fun!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Yes it is! I went yesterday lol. The store looks great and the outlet has so many new stores. You live in the area?




Awesome! I'm scared to go because I was on a ban which I broke today at Macy's on an MK bag. [emoji53]. Yup, I'm near the Rosemont outlet mall. If only Dooney was in there.... (Sigh)


----------



## dgphoto

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag! I have a very similar color. I have the Kingston in Violet. I love the color PPP, but I don't wear her very often. If I wore more black or navy it would be different. It's so pretty I just love to look at it. [emoji4] I don't consider the color young at all. It's fun!
> View attachment 3111359



Love this color and style...[emoji172][emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## Twoboyz

dgphoto said:


> Love this color and style...[emoji172][emoji171][emoji170]




Thanks dgphoto! It's a great bag to carry. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag! I have a very similar color. I have the Kingston in Violet. I love the color PPP, but I don't wear her very often. If I wore more black or navy it would be different. It's so pretty I just love to look at it. [emoji4] I don't consider the color young at all. It's fun!
> View attachment 3111359


Oh I so love that color, gorgeous!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag! I have a very similar color. I have the Kingston in Violet. I love the color PPP, but I don't wear her very often. If I wore more black or navy it would be different. It's so pretty I just love to look at it. [emoji4] I don't consider the color young at all. It's fun!
> View attachment 3111359




Mmmmm... Beautiful! I'm glad you pulled her out today. Wish I had gotten the Violet Clayton.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag! I have a very similar color. I have the Kingston in Violet. I love the color PPP, but I don't wear her very often. If I wore more black or navy it would be different. It's so pretty I just love to look at it. [emoji4] I don't consider the color young at all. It's fun!
> View attachment 3111359



Gorgeous bag!!!! I love the color and the Kingstons are beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

So I went to the outlet grand opening and broke my ban (in my defense, I sold a bag so one out, one in, lol) I fell in love with this pebble grain hobo in wine. They did not have a matching wallet  I checked Seattle outlet, and you were so right, they were so helpful! But none of the outlets have one. So, not sure what color would look good. I dont have any wallets that even come close. I can order the wallet in wine from dooney.com, but its on backorder and full price. Any suggestions of coordinating colors? ILD has one in coffee but I am not sure how it looks IRL......I considered ordering and waiting for the backorder because I really want the wine color wallet. Just cant decide if its worth the extra $$


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet grand opening and broke my ban (in my defense, I sold a bag so one out, one in, lol) I fell in love with this pebble grain hobo in wine. They did not have a matching wallet  I checked Seattle outlet, and you were so right, they were so helpful! But none of the outlets have one. So, not sure what color would look good. I dont have any wallets that even come close. I can order the wallet in wine from dooney.com, but its on backorder and full price. Any suggestions of coordinating colors? ILD has one in coffee but I am not sure how it looks IRL......I considered ordering and waiting for the backorder because I really want the wine color wallet. Just cant decide if its worth the extra $$


That is a very pretty bag. I hope you find the wallet you want.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet grand opening and broke my ban (in my defense, I sold a bag so one out, one in, lol) I fell in love with this pebble grain hobo in wine. They did not have a matching wallet  I checked Seattle outlet, and you were so right, they were so helpful! But none of the outlets have one. So, not sure what color would look good. I dont have any wallets that even come close. I can order the wallet in wine from dooney.com, but its on backorder and full price. Any suggestions of coordinating colors? ILD has one in coffee but I am not sure how it looks IRL......I considered ordering and waiting for the backorder because I really want the wine color wallet. Just cant decide if its worth the extra $$



Gorgeous!   Just carry a saddle brown wallet to coordinate with the trim.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet grand opening and broke my ban (in my defense, I sold a bag so one out, one in, lol) I fell in love with this pebble grain hobo in wine. They did not have a matching wallet  I checked Seattle outlet, and you were so right, they were so helpful! But none of the outlets have one. So, not sure what color would look good. I dont have any wallets that even come close. I can order the wallet in wine from dooney.com, but its on backorder and full price. Any suggestions of coordinating colors? ILD has one in coffee but I am not sure how it looks IRL......I considered ordering and waiting for the backorder because I really want the wine color wallet. Just cant decide if its worth the extra $$


Love your bag and pebbled leather is my favorite. I agree with Sarah on the wallet. Some ladies don't match wallets at all (like me). I have a fushia flo check book wallet. I use it with all my bags as I am too lazy to change. And yes, I will ever use it with a red bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Oh I so love that color, gorgeous!







PcanTannedBty said:


> Mmmmm... Beautiful! I'm glad you pulled her out today. Wish I had gotten the Violet Clayton.







BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!! I love the color and the Kingstons are beautiful!




Thanks everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet grand opening and broke my ban (in my defense, I sold a bag so one out, one in, lol) I fell in love with this pebble grain hobo in wine. They did not have a matching wallet  I checked Seattle outlet, and you were so right, they were so helpful! But none of the outlets have one. So, not sure what color would look good. I dont have any wallets that even come close. I can order the wallet in wine from dooney.com, but its on backorder and full price. Any suggestions of coordinating colors? ILD has one in coffee but I am not sure how it looks IRL......I considered ordering and waiting for the backorder because I really want the wine color wallet. Just cant decide if its worth the extra $$




Beautiful color and a great bag! I have this in the mint and my mom has the bone. It carries so nice too, not heavy at all.  I don't match my wallets. I just coordinate them. You could go with something to match the trim or just coordinate the body color. I've been carrying my black and white houndstooth card/coin case for about a month now. I love it so much I don't want to switch. Good luck and enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## rubylovesdooney

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet grand opening and broke my ban (in my defense, I sold a bag so one out, one in, lol) I fell in love with this pebble grain hobo in wine. They did not have a matching wallet  I checked Seattle outlet, and you were so right, they were so helpful! But none of the outlets have one. So, not sure what color would look good. I dont have any wallets that even come close. I can order the wallet in wine from dooney.com, but its on backorder and full price. Any suggestions of coordinating colors? ILD has one in coffee but I am not sure how it looks IRL......I considered ordering and waiting for the backorder because I really want the wine color wallet. Just cant decide if its worth the extra $$



Love this bag.i have this same bag and.looks small but it's spacious inside. Congrats on this beauty


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful color and a great bag! I have this in the mint and my mom has the bone. It carries so nice too, not heavy at all.  I don't match my wallets. I just coordinate them. You could go with something to match the trim or just coordinate the body color. I've been carrying my black and white houndstooth card/coin case for about a month now. I love it so much I don't want to switch. Good luck and enjoy. [emoji4]



Thanks so much, I am excited about this bag its so pretty.... I usually coordinate too, but I do get a little OCD about the leather type.... dont want to mix my saffiano with pebble grain lol..... I thought about trying to find a caramel wallet, it seems to match the cognac trim the best, and then it will go with anything....hopefully I will find something. I may just "need" to go to the outlet next week


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet grand opening and broke my ban (in my defense, I sold a bag so one out, one in, lol) I fell in love with this pebble grain hobo in wine. They did not have a matching wallet  I checked Seattle outlet, and you were so right, they were so helpful! But none of the outlets have one. So, not sure what color would look good. I dont have any wallets that even come close. I can order the wallet in wine from dooney.com, but its on backorder and full price. Any suggestions of coordinating colors? ILD has one in coffee but I am not sure how it looks IRL......I considered ordering and waiting for the backorder because I really want the wine color wallet. Just cant decide if its worth the extra $$




...love the cranberry color, great color for fall...


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet grand opening and broke my ban (in my defense, I sold a bag so one out, one in, lol) I fell in love with this pebble grain hobo in wine. They did not have a matching wallet  I checked Seattle outlet, and you were so right, they were so helpful! But none of the outlets have one. So, not sure what color would look good. I dont have any wallets that even come close. I can order the wallet in wine from dooney.com, but its on backorder and full price. Any suggestions of coordinating colors? ILD has one in coffee but I am not sure how it looks IRL......I considered ordering and waiting for the backorder because I really want the wine color wallet. Just cant decide if its worth the extra $$



Hi BW!

This is a ban breaking worthy bag!   She's beautiful!  I love saffiano wallets but I read above you don't like mixing leathers. (No worries, we're all a little OCD about something when it comes to our handbags and wallets! ) I love the color of your bag!  Hopefully you can find a cranberry wallet to match.

Congrats on your new bag (and selling one to justify the purchase! ) Good luck on your wallet search!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadW:*  love your new handbag.  I agree with the others,  get a wallet that matches the trim on the handbag if you can find one at a good price.  It will work nicely with this handbag and with others in the future.  Since wine (and olive) are such big colors this fall,  my guess is you will see wine wallets at the outlets later in the season.  No reason to have to pay full price now.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadW:*  love your new handbag.  I agree with the others,  get a wallet that matches the trim on the handbag if you can find one at a good price.  It will work nicely with this handbag and with others in the future.  Since wine (and olive) are such big colors this fall,  my guess is you will see wine wallets at the outlets later in the season.  No reason to have to pay full price now.



Great idea..... I think the caramel wallet is almost an exact match to the trim color.  And if I get nore colors of this bag, I dont have to have multiple wallets. Now to hunt one down


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadW:*  don't forget to call one of the outlets.  I've found Samatha at the Seattle WA outlet to be very, very helpful.  She will help you find one either in their store or tell you where else they have one.  Only thing to remember is outlet merchandise is exchange only, no refunds and clearance items are final sale.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadW:*  don't forget to call one of the outlets.  I've found Samatha at the Seattle WA outlet to be very, very helpful.  She will help you find one either in their store or tell you where else they have one.  Only thing to remember is outlet merchandise is exchange only, no refunds and clearance items are final sale.



Great idea, I will definitely call, thanks


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I love color.... I am a quilter, and color is so fun to play with. But for a while I was carrying Vera Bradley, before I discovered coach. I always felt likt it was too young for me, I think thats why I am so worried about it. Maybe it was the patterns rather than the color. And my husband thinks handbags should only be black :-/ thanks so much!!


The pink is awesome! And tell hubby when he buys his own handbag, he can get black!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet grand opening and broke my ban (in my defense, I sold a bag so one out, one in, lol) I fell in love with this pebble grain hobo in wine. They did not have a matching wallet  I checked Seattle outlet, and you were so right, they were so helpful! But none of the outlets have one. So, not sure what color would look good. I dont have any wallets that even come close. I can order the wallet in wine from dooney.com, but its on backorder and full price. Any suggestions of coordinating colors? ILD has one in coffee but I am not sure how it looks IRL......I considered ordering and waiting for the backorder because I really want the wine color wallet. Just cant decide if its worth the extra $$


Any brown would go! I have LOTS of purses and only like 3 wallets, dark brown ,navy and the dooney grey and white Chevron and they go with most of my bags! The grey chevron actually looks really nice with my cranberry olivia I have!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> The pink is awesome! And tell hubby when he buys his own handbag, he can get black!



Lol


----------



## BadWolf10

So i ordered this one from ILD  I think it will match many many bags


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Glad you found what you were looking for *BadW*.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Glad you found what you were looking for *BadW*.



Thanks  I always prefer the large zip around, just works best for me. None of the outlets had what I was looking for. Seattle was very, very helpful and searched all the outlets for me. Then I found this on ILD. I love on sale and free shipping


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks  I always prefer the large zip around, just works best for me. None of the outlets had what I was looking for. Seattle was very, very helpful and searched all the outlets for me. Then I found this on ILD. I love on sale and free shipping




I like the larger wallets too. This is gorgeous and can go with many bags. I'm glad you found one. [emoji2]


----------



## RozEnix

Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.


----------



## BadWolf10

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.



Oh, shes gorgeous!


----------



## MrsKC

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.


Wow gorgeous, color is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.



What a great trade in bag! She's a beauty!  I use the key keeper all the time, but I'm glad it's not an issue for you.

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BlazenHsss

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.


Oh........my god. I love the Mushroom. 
I've been waiting with bated breath to see this!
How's it look outside in natural light?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.


 
Beautiful!!  Congrats!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.




Wow, beautiful!!  She looks like a blushing bone....I'm glad she's so smooth!


----------



## Trudysmom

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.


Very pretty bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

She's gorgeous, Roz.


----------



## Twoboyz

:lolots:





Thatsmypurse said:


> The pink is awesome! And tell hubby when he buys his own handbag, he can get black!



:lolots:


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> So i ordered this one from ILD  I think it will match many many bags



This is a beautiful color.  I think you're right, it will go with just about everything.


----------



## Twoboyz

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.



Oh wow, this is a beautiful creamy color.   I really love it.  Congrats! Maybe if you try to work that bug out of the key keeper it will loosen up even more, but if you don't really use it then it doesn't matter I imagine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.




She looks smooth as buttah. Love the color. I have it in the Flo Chelsea but have a hard time matching her with things. I know it's considered neutral but me personally beg to differ. I'd love to see how you pair her with outfits.


----------



## MrsKC

Wasn't really sure where to put this but the iconic satchel is now available in suede, for the suede lovers --on the Dooney site.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Wasn't really sure where to put this but the iconic satchel is now available in suede, for the suede lovers --on the Dooney site.


 

Wow!!  She's a big girl, 15+1/2"  great for you ladies who like them big!  Hopefully they will make it in the small or even the mini!  I wonder if they'll  present  them on the next big QVC show....


----------



## Vicmarie

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.




[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I am in love !!!! I can't get over how beautiful it is !!!


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Wasn't really sure where to put this but the iconic satchel is now available in suede, for the suede lovers --on the Dooney site.


I just looked at the suede satchel. There is no small satchel I guess. Maybe soon.


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> Wasn't really sure where to put this but the iconic satchel is now available in suede, for the suede lovers --on the Dooney site.


Oooohhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## onyyxgirl

RozEnix said:


> Here is Big Bertha's new relative that I got with my trade in.  Medium in Mushroom and oh so smooth. Only one problem, I had a heck of a time opening the key keeper to release the strap from how it is packed. It still sticks, but I usually don't use them anyway.


The mushroom is such a nice color.  I love the medium satchel.

The suede satchel is gorgeous.  I have never been able to carry a sued bag without dinging it up.  I have to love them from afar unfortunately.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Wasn't really sure where to put this but the iconic satchel is now available in suede, for the suede lovers --on the Dooney site.




Oh nice! Thanks for the info. I'm going to check it out.


----------



## BadWolf10

Hey ladies! I hope you are all having a great weekend. I took my mom to the outlet while they were here for the weekend. Just thot I would share, Dooney outlet has an additional 20%off everything. And the Dooney website is having their friends and family sale.


----------



## swags

Fall lineup!


----------



## MiaBorsa

swags said:


> Fall lineup!
> View attachment 3124183



Girl, you are all set!


----------



## lovethatduck

swags said:


> Fall lineup!
> View attachment 3124183




Oooooh, ... aaaaah!


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> Fall lineup!
> View attachment 3124183



I agree,  you are all set!!


----------



## swags

MrsKC said:


> I agree,  you are all set!!



Thanks!
I'm sure that won't stop me from being tempted by the new bags coming out.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> Fall lineup!
> View attachment 3124183


 
Oh that olive Sophie really is a beauty!  Love the strap on your Toledo too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> Fall lineup!
> View attachment 3124183


Both are really rich looking bags. Love both colors!


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Fall lineup!
> View attachment 3124183



Gorgeous!


----------



## MaryBel

swags said:


> Fall lineup!
> View attachment 3124183


 
That's a gorgeous duo!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

swags said:


> Fall lineup!
> View attachment 3124183




Beautiful hobos! I really love the Olive color this year.


----------



## swags

Thank you everyone!  This is the first weekend its going to start feeling like fall.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

swags said:


> Fall lineup!
> View attachment 3124183




Love!!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> Thank you everyone!  This is the first weekend its going to start feeling like fall.


 Looks like the girl in your avatar is wearing your new olive bag,...well almost!!!


----------



## swags

Here is a picture of my two Toledo hobos. I haven't used the rouge yet, it still has the tag on. You can see the leather on the chestnut has softened after 2 months. Both are empty


----------



## MiaBorsa

Gorgeous!  Your chestnut looks like my "olive."


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Here is a picture of my two Toledo hobos. I haven't used the rouge yet, it still has the tag on. You can see the leather on the chestnut has softened after 2 months. Both are empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129352



So pretty!! The toledos are just gorgeous


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> Here is a picture of my two Toledo hobos. I haven't used the rouge yet, it still has the tag on. You can see the leather on the chestnut has softened after 2 months. Both are empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129352




Beautiful hobos! I love when they get nice and slouchy. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

swags said:


> Here is a picture of my two Toledo hobos. I haven't used the rouge yet, it still has the tag on. You can see the leather on the chestnut has softened after 2 months. Both are empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129352


Very pretty.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> Here is a picture of my two Toledo hobos. I haven't used the rouge yet, it still has the tag on. You can see the leather on the chestnut has softened after 2 months. Both are empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129352


 

How lucky you were to find that rouge!!  They're both lovely !!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I wasn't sure where I should post this so I'll just ask here since we're talking about Toledo leather.  

I'm contemplating buying a Stanwich (small) satchel and I know they come in both Florentine and Toledo and I'd like to get one before they're all gone.  For those of you ladies who have either or both, which would you choose if you could only have one. 

Dooney.com still has the small Florentine in a few colors but only the natural in the small Toledo, and then there's always EBay. I'm looking but can't make up my mind.  I've seen  in these last threads about the new Toledo bags that many of you have the Toledo from previous years and really love them.  Does anyone have this bag in Florentine and feel the same way?  Thanks...


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> I wasn't sure where I should post this so I'll just ask here since we're talking about Toledo leather.
> 
> I'm contemplating buying a Stanwich (small) satchel and I know they come in both Florentine and Toledo and I'd like to get one before they're all gone.  For those of you ladies who have either or both, which would you choose if you could only have one.
> 
> Dooney.com still has the small Florentine in a few colors but only the natural in the small Toledo, and then there's always EBay. I'm looking but can't make up my mind.  I've seen  in these last threads about the new Toledo bags that many of you have the Toledo from previous years and really love them.  Does anyone have this bag in Florentine and feel the same way?  Thanks...



I think both the Toledo and the Florentine are gorgeous in the Stanwich.   Here are my two Florentine...  the small in t'moro and the large in gray.      (I bagged the gray one during the 12 DoD!)







And since you are considering the small...  here's the small Stanwich and the small Florentine Satchel.  They are very close in size...


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> I think both the Toledo and the Florentine are gorgeous in the Stanwich.   Here are my two Florentine...  the small in t'moro and the large in gray.      (I bagged the gray one during the 12 DoD!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since you are considering the small...  here's the small Stanwich and the small Florentine Satchel.  They are very close in size...


I love flo&#8230;.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I think both the Toledo and the Florentine are gorgeous in the Stanwich.   Here are my two Florentine...  the small in t'moro and the large in gray.      (I bagged the gray one during the 12 DoD!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since you are considering the small...  here's the small Stanwich and the small Florentine Satchel.  They are very close in size...


 

Thanks for the pictures!!!

 I am thinking either T'Moro or red.  They have the natural but I'm looking for a color I don't already  have and then, I look at the red and that speaks to me too....wish it was a darker red but I still love the red with the T'moro trim.  There wouldn't be any contrast with the T'moro brown satchel but that would look rich too and with fall upon us (almost) that would be so wearable...something to keep me awake half the night as usual....


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks for the pictures!!!
> 
> I am thinking either T'Moro or red.  They have the natural but I'm looking for a color I don't already  have and then, I look at the red and that speaks to me too....wish it was a darker red but I still love the red with the T'moro trim.  There wouldn't be any contrast with the T'moro brown satchel but that would look rich too and with fall upon us (almost) that would be so wearable...something to keep me awake half the night as usual....




That's funny...these are the kinds of things that keep me up half he night too. Lol! 

I think I prefer the florentine over the Toledo, but there are pros and cons to both. If you're looking for a darker red then maybe you might want to go for the Toledo because the rouge is a little deeper than the brighter red of the flo. The Toledo is weather proof, but when it's scratched they don't really rub out. They are pretty permanent. The florentine scratches can be rubbed out most of the time, but you have to be careful of rain and snow. So it really depends on what works for you and which look you like better. I think the Toledo leather is overall a little stiffer than the florentine, but I don't know how they will compare over time.  Another thing to note is on the small stanwich, because it tapers in toward the top, the opening is smaller than the opening of the small satchel I believe. I don't  know for sure but it seemed that way when I was looking at them at the outlet. I just wanted to mention that in case that kind of thing bothers you. Good luck and let us know what you decide. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> That's funny...these are the kinds of things that keep me up half he night too. Lol!
> 
> I think I prefer the florentine over the Toledo, but there are pros and cons to both. If you're looking for a darker red then maybe you might want to go for the Toledo because the rouge is a little deeper than the brighter red of the flo. The Toledo is weather proof, but when it's scratched they don't really rub out. They are pretty permanent. The florentine scratches can be rubbed out most of the time, but you have to be careful of rain and snow. So it really depends on what works for you and which look you like better. I think the Toledo leather is overall a little stiffer than the florentine, but I don't know how they will compare over time.  Another thing to note is on the small stanwich, because it tapers in toward the top, the opening is smaller than the opening of the small satchel I believe. I don't  know for sure but it seemed that way when I was looking at them at the outlet. I just wanted to mention that in case that kind of thing bothers you. Good luck and let us know what you decide. [emoji4]



Thanks for your thoughts too!!  I know you're right about the scratches in the Florentine being rubbed out fairly easily, this last twist strap hobo in the crimson/bordeaux from EBay had several light scuffs or scratches but I rubbed and rubbed and then conditioned and rubbed some more and another conditioning and I have to really make an effort to find them, they're gone!!  That's a definite plus on the side of the Florentine I know.  And, I have a choice of natural, red or T'moro.  Good choices, any more would confuse me all the further and as I don't have either a T'moro or Chestnut bag yet.... but I wonder if anyone here has this bag in the true red with the dark trim...more thinking to do... 

The size of the opening wouldn't really matter much to me because I don't carry all that much and my hand can feel anything I need without looking.

Thanks for your advice...


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Thanks for your thoughts too!!  I know you're right about the scratches in the Florentine being rubbed out fairly easily, this last twist strap hobo in the crimson/bordeaux from EBay had several light scuffs or scratches but I rubbed and rubbed and then conditioned and rubbed some more and another conditioning and I have to really make an effort to find them, they're gone!!  That's a definite plus on the side of the Florentine I know.  And, I have a choice of natural, red or T'moro.  Good choices, any more would confuse me all the further and as I don't have either a T'moro or Chestnut bag yet.... but I wonder if anyone here has this bag in the true red with the dark trim...more thinking to do...
> 
> The size of the opening wouldn't really matter much to me because I don't carry all that much and my hand can feel anything I need without looking.
> 
> Thanks for your advice...




Are you looking for this one?


----------



## BadWolf10

MaryBel said:


> Are you looking for this one?



Omg that is a gorgeous color......


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg that is a gorgeous color......




Thank you!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Are you looking for this one?


 

Yes, that's the one!!  I love it!!  Did you keep it and do you enjoy wearing her?  Is that the red one, I know there was another one called Fushia that wasn't really Fushia at all but a more pinky, red, almost cranberry.  Which  one is yours?


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Yes, that's the one!!  I love it!!  Did you keep it and do you enjoy wearing her?  Is that the red one, I know there was another one called Fushia that wasn't really Fushia at all but a more pinky, red, almost cranberry.  Which  one is yours?


 
Yes I kept her and yes, I love her! It is the red and it's a true red. I think it's the most beautiful red there is.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

That's great!!  She's really beautiful, a true red and smooooth!!  I'm swaying towards the red...thanks!! Is yours the small or the large and does yours have the whip stitching on the handles in the bag color too?


----------



## BadWolf10

I have a leather care question.... i was watching 46ldavis on youtube, great videos btw. Someone here (sorry I cant remember who) mentioned her videos when I was trying to figure out how to adjust the straps on my hobo. Anywho, she uses a leather conditioner, and showed how to use it. I bought some and used it on the trim of my pebbled leather. Have any of you used it? Do you just condition the trim or the main pebble leather too?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Are you looking for this one?



Gorgeous.  Doesn't TB have the red, too?   Seems like it was her avatar for a while...


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> That's great!!  She's really beautiful, a true red and smooooth!!  I'm swaying towards the red...thanks!! Is yours the small or the large and does yours have the whip stitching on the handles in the bag color too?


 
This one is the large. The stitching is brown. Just to clarify, this is a Florentine.
I think the toledos are the only ones that have the stitching in the same color as the body of the bag.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.  Doesn't TB have the red, too?   Seems like it was her avatar for a while...


Thanks!
Yes she does, she has the natural, t-moro and red. It was her pic that got me obsessing over the red one and the reason why I got it!


----------



## BlazenHsss

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> Yes she does, she has the natural, t-moro and red. It was her pic that got me obsessing over the red one and the reason why I got it!









PTB has the stanwich in the Rouge.
.....it's her fault that I have it too!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> I have a leather care question.... i was watching 46ldavis on youtube, great videos btw. Someone here (sorry I cant remember who) mentioned her videos when I was trying to figure out how to adjust the straps on my hobo. Anywho, she uses a leather conditioner, and showed how to use it. I bought some and used it on the trim of my pebbled leather. Have any of you used it? Do you just condition the trim or the main pebble leather too?




I have  only used it on Florentine leather on which it works like magic;  it does not darken the leather.  I would think that using it on natural vachetta trim that it would darken the leather and I don't know if it would be darkened evenly.  I haven't used it on the trim except on my latest purchase; my twist strap had a few areas deep the twist that were lighter and I put a little conditioner on these spots with a Q-tip and it darkened the spots so they matched the rest of the strap.

As for pebbled leather I haven't tried it yet.  If you do use it on pebbled leather make sure you test it on a spot on the bottom of the bag first.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BlazenHsss said:


> PTB has the stanwich in the Rouge.
> .....it's her fault that I have it too!



Love the rouge too  which would be most likely be my choice if it were available so I would have to go with the red Florentine,..still contemplating

Thanks to everyone for the luscious  pictures, certainly helping in my decision


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love the rouge too  which would be most likely be my choice if it were available so I would have to go with the red Florentine,..still contemplating
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the luscious  pictures, certainly helping in my decision


I'm really wanting the Stanwich Florentine in Bone.
But......there's no way I can allow myself a purchase until.Uh.
Probably the 12 Days of Dooney sale!
Sighhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BadWolf10

hydrangeagirl said:


> I have  only used it on Florentine leather on which it works like magic;  it does not darken the leather.  I would think that using it on natural vachetta trim that it would darken the leather and I don't know if it would be darkened evenly.  I haven't used it on the trim except on my latest purchase; my twist strap had a few areas deep the twist that were lighter and I put a little conditioner on these spots with a Q-tip and it darkened the spots so they matched the rest of the strap.
> 
> As for pebbled leather I haven't tried it yet.  If you do use it on pebbled leather make sure you test it on a spot on the bottom of the bag first.



ah, I hadnt thought of the darkening. I will take a closer look at the trim and see if it darkened..... thanks!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> ah, I hadnt thought of the darkening. I will take a closer look at the trim and see if it darkened..... thanks!



If your bag already had the darker trim, it might not matter but I'm pretty sure on the untreated vachetta it would darken.


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> ah, I hadnt thought of the darkening. I will take a closer look at the trim and see if it darkened..... thanks!



I was thinking it needed treated to protect it from rain and such (I live in Chicago, rains a lot on spring and fall ), does it need treated at all?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BlazenHsss said:


> I'm really wanting the Stanwich Florentine in Bone.
> But......there's no way I can allow myself a purchase until.Uh.
> Probably the 12 Days of Dooney sale!
> Sighhhhhhhhhh



I saw the  QVC presentation just the other day for the Stanwich satchels in large to look at the colors and the bone was to die for, just luscious!!  I hope if you do decide to search for one that you find one!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> I was thinking it needed treated to protect it from rain and such (I live in Chicago, rains a lot on spring and fall ), does it need treated at all?



Actually, I think the pebbled leather is pretty good in the rain, I wouldn't get it soaked of course but I would use a pebbled leather bag rather than a Florentine if I thought I might get caught in the rain.  

I think others with more experience might be better able to answer your question...someone else will see this...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

You don't need to treat Dooney pebbled leather to protect against water damage.   I use pebbled leather handbags in the rain and snow.  I've even gotten them soaked in a sudden storm.   Just pat the leather dry with a paper towel and leave it out to dry naturally.  Dries beautifully,  no spots. 


 First time it happened to me was with a yellow leather handbag.  I could see the rain spots (it was pouring rain)  but there was nothing I could do.  When the bag dried.... it was perfect again.
Second time was with an olive green pebbled leather bag that slid across a garage floor when I tripped.  Not my garage,  but a gas station garage.  You can only imagine how wet and dirty that floor was after a snow storm.  Took a paper towel and a little soap and cleaned up the bag.  Good as new.   My knees took much longer to recover.
Now I use pebbled leather as my choice for bad weather.
If the handles are made of a different leather they will react differently.   Light untreated vachetta will show water spots.  Medium and dark color leather wont' show spots as badly and they will blend in quickly.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> You don't need to treat Dooney pebbled leather to protect against water damage.   I use pebbled leather handbags in the rain and snow.  I've even gotten them soaked in a sudden storm.   Just pat the leather dry with a paper towel and leave it out to dry naturally.  Dries beautifully,  no spots.
> 
> 
> First time it happened to me was with a yellow leather handbag.  I could see the rain spots (it was pouring rain)  but there was nothing I could do.  When the bag dried.... it was perfect again.
> Second time was with an olive green pebbled leather bag that slid across a garage floor when I tripped.  Not my garage,  but a gas station garage.  You can only imagine how wet and dirty that floor was after a snow storm.  Took a paper towel and a little soap and cleaned up the bag.  Good as new.   My knees took much longer to recover.
> Now I use pebbled leather as my choice for bad weather.
> If the handles are made of a different leather they will react differently.   Light untreated vachetta will show water spots.  Medium and dark color leather wont' show spots as badly and they will blend in quickly.


 


Awesome, thanks for the great info... I am glad I went with the Pebbled leather hobo then. The trim is the medium brown, like a cognac, so hopefully it will patina nicely. I love that you said the pebbled leather is so easy to care for. I am a low maintenance girl, and I need my bags to be fairly low maintenance too.... OMG, I would have freaked out at the gas station garage mishap too, so glad the bag cleaned so well!! I have been carrying my Pebble Grain hobo in Wine for a couple of weeks, and I just love it so much.... I am thinking I might need to put a couple of colors on my Christmas list


----------



## momjules

Hi girls!! I'm going to start posting my dooney pictures 
I hope it looks ok


----------



## momjules




----------



## momjules




----------



## momjules




----------



## momjules




----------



## momjules




----------



## momjules




----------



## momjules

Break time!!


----------



## momjules

My pictures are too big? Or am I standing too close?


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> My pictures are too big? Or am I standing too close?



They're perfect!!   What a gorgeous collection, MJ!!   WOW.


----------



## momjules




----------



## lovethatduck

momjules said:


> View attachment 3131091
> View attachment 3131092
> View attachment 3131093




:

Very nice!

Beautiful collection!


----------



## momjules




----------



## momjules




----------



## momjules

Wow. That was exhausting!
Thank goodness u hubby is away!!
Thank you


----------



## momjules

I'm sorry.    I meant my hubby!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Wow. That was exhausting!
> Thank goodness u hubby is away!!
> Thank you



   Good job!   (And I know what you mean; my hub is home today and he was giving me the side-eye while I was taking a pic of my new drawstring.     They don't get it.)


----------



## momjules

I live 30 minutes from a outlet. 
Bad.  Bad.  Bad. Outlet!!!
Thank you all very much!


----------



## momjules

One more!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

momjules said:


> View attachment 3131111
> View attachment 3131112
> View attachment 3131113
> View attachment 3131114
> View attachment 3131115
> View attachment 3131116
> View attachment 3131117
> View attachment 3131118
> View attachment 3131119
> View attachment 3131120


 

Absolutely STUNNING collection, I have a few of the same bags but I am envious!!  Now,... is there any way you could list the names and  colors of these bags, there are several I would love to know just exactly what they are, I know, more work

Your pictures are just great, you did a bang-up job!!  I don't know how heavy your pictures were but in the future, if you lower the resolution you can fit 5 or so in one post.  Might be more work than is necessary, no matter, they all look gorgeous!!  Thanks for taking the time to do this....


----------



## ilikesunshine

momjules said:


> Wow. That was exhausting!
> Thank goodness u hubby is away!!
> Thank you



Thank you for sharing.  It's nice to know others share the same passion when our families don't get it


----------



## momjules

Girls 
   I'm sorry if the pictures are not perfect. 
This was my first time  
Thank you for suggestions
I need to learn all the details.

Hydrangeagirl,  let me know which bags you would like names for and I'll try to find the correct names


----------



## swags

momjules said:


> View attachment 3131125



Stunning collection ! Love the variety.


----------



## lovethatduck

momjules said:


> I live 30 minutes from a outlet.
> Bad.  Bad.  Bad. Outlet!!!
> Thank you all very much!



 I feel your pain ..


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> View attachment 3131125


WOW, lots of gorgeous handbags! That was great to see. Your wristlets are SO pretty also!


----------



## BadWolf10

Wow, what a gorgeous collection!


----------



## mar4712

Hey everyone,  I just purchased my first Dooney & Bourke today! I have been admiring the brand for some time, but I saw this bag at Mary's and just fell in love! My only reservation about it is that it's a tad small. But then I was looking at the Dooney website and it comes in a larger size and a whole lot of different colors!! Do any of you have this bag?


----------



## YankeeDooney

mar4712 said:


> Hey everyone,  I just purchased my first Dooney & Bourke today! I have been admiring the brand for some time, but I saw this bag at Mary's and just fell in love! My only reservation about it is that it's a tad small. But then I was looking at the Dooney website and it comes in a larger size and a whole lot of different colors!! Do any of you have this bag?


That is my favorite color combo in that style bag.


----------



## Live It Up

momjules said:


> View attachment 3131121
> View attachment 3131122
> View attachment 3131123



Wow! You have a beautiful collection of Dooneys! Truly impressive!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> View attachment 3131111
> View attachment 3131112
> View attachment 3131113
> View attachment 3131114
> View attachment 3131115
> View attachment 3131116
> View attachment 3131117
> View attachment 3131118
> View attachment 3131119
> View attachment 3131120


Wonderful Dooney family!


----------



## _purseaddict_

momjules said:


> Hi girls!! I'm going to start posting my dooney pictures
> I hope it looks ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131053
> View attachment 3131054
> View attachment 3131055
> View attachment 3131056




Very impressive collection. [emoji1]


----------



## _purseaddict_

mar4712 said:


> Hey everyone,  I just purchased my first Dooney & Bourke today! I have been admiring the brand for some time, but I saw this bag at Mary's and just fell in love! My only reservation about it is that it's a tad small. But then I was looking at the Dooney website and it comes in a larger size and a whole lot of different colors!! Do any of you have this bag?




[emoji173]&#65039;That is so pretty! It look classy and very stylist.


----------



## swags

mar4712 said:


> Hey everyone,  I just purchased my first Dooney & Bourke today! I have been admiring the brand for some time, but I saw this bag at Mary's and just fell in love! My only reservation about it is that it's a tad small. But then I was looking at the Dooney website and it comes in a larger size and a whole lot of different colors!! Do any of you have this bag?



Very pretty! 
I don't have this bag but I could see having both the larger and the smaller.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

momjules said:


> View attachment 3131111
> View attachment 3131112
> View attachment 3131113
> View attachment 3131114
> View attachment 3131115
> View attachment 3131116
> View attachment 3131117
> View attachment 3131118
> View attachment 3131119
> View attachment 3131120




..the black/nvy one with the bumpers..is that the Harrison hobo..


----------



## hydrangeagirl

momjules said:


> View attachment 3131078
> View attachment 3131079
> View attachment 3131080
> View attachment 3131081
> View attachment 3131082
> View attachment 3131083



...the black zip zip type with the large front pocket?....


----------



## mar4712

swags said:


> Very pretty!
> I don't have this bag but I could see having both the larger and the smaller.



Thanks! Yeah I love this sort of vintage equestrian style it has  what are your favorite dooney styles?


----------



## swags

mar4712 said:


> Thanks! Yeah I love this sort of vintage equestrian style it has  what are your favorite dooney styles?



I was a satchel/tote girl for a long time but I am loving the dooney hobo bags. They are comfortable and roomy. The Toledo leather is my current favorite, it has a sheen and smells amazing. 
I like the vintage look too, your bag will always be in style.


----------



## mar4712

swags said:


> I was a satchel/tote girl for a long time but I am loving the dooney hobo bags. They are comfortable and roomy. The Toledo leather is my current favorite, it has a sheen and smells amazing.
> I like the vintage look too, your bag will always be in style.



Yeah I think one of the things that attracted me to Dooney is that the leather is gorgeous and looks like such good quality on all their leather bags. It looks like it will hold up forever!


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> I live 30 minutes from a outlet.
> Bad.  Bad.  Bad. Outlet!!!
> Thank you all very much!




Absolutely stunning collection jules! I have a few of the same and I am envious! You really did a nice job with the photos and man that must have been tiring, but fun at the same time! Thank you so much for sharing.. I enjoyed it. [emoji4]. I agree...living near an outlet can be a blessing and a curse. Learning how to make it work to your benefit is an art! Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

mar4712 said:


> Hey everyone,  I just purchased my first Dooney & Bourke today! I have been admiring the brand for some time, but I saw this bag at Mary's and just fell in love! My only reservation about it is that it's a tad small. But then I was looking at the Dooney website and it comes in a larger size and a whole lot of different colors!! Do any of you have this bag?




Hi mar! Welcome to Dooney and the forum.! That is such a cute bag! I don't have it but it's on my wish list. I just have to figure out the size. I'm waiting for them to hit the outlet. I tried it on at Macy's last week and fell In love. Congrats!


----------



## BadWolf10

mar4712 said:


> Thanks! Yeah I love this sort of vintage equestrian style it has  what are your favorite dooney styles?



Just like Swags, I love a good hobo. The satchels are gorgeous, but i like to have my bag on my shoulder. I love the Toledo leather, but I am also loving the classic pebble grain, never goes out of style. But I think thats true for most Dooney, they remain timeless.


----------



## mar4712

Twoboyz said:


> Hi mar! Welcome to Dooney and the forum.! That is such a cute bag! I don't have it but it's on my wish list. I just have to figure out the size. I'm waiting for them to hit the outlet. I tried it on at Macy's last week and fell In love. Congrats!



Thank you so much!! Yeah I just love the colors, but I'm not sold on the size i got. I might end up ordering the larger size from the dooney website, I wish there was a store where I could try the different sizes out! Any ideas?


----------



## momjules

Hi ladies.   Yes hydrangea girl  that is the Harrison hobo with silver tone hardware from qvc


----------



## momjules

Thanks to everyone for the great comments!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Wow. That was exhausting!
> Thank goodness u hubby is away!!
> Thank you


 
You have an awesome collection!


----------



## momjules

Thank you !


----------



## Twoboyz

mar4712 said:


> Thank you so much!! Yeah I just love the colors, but I'm not sold on the size i got. I might end up ordering the larger size from the dooney website, I wish there was a store where I could try the different sizes out! Any ideas?




I'm not sure since I usually shop for mine at the outlet. You could try local department stores. Maybe check their websites first to see if they carry the bag in that size and then see if they have one In stock. You could also check YouTube to see if anyone has done a review. Other than that the Dooney website usually has a photo of the bag on a mannequin,  which helps a little bit. You might try calling Dooney customer service to see if they can help you find it somewhere near you. You might try calling a boutique or an outlet to see if they have it in stock and available for phone orders before you pay full price on Dooney.com.  Just a suggestion if you are a bargain shopper like a lot of us here. Good luck. [emoji4]


----------



## mar4712

Twoboyz said:


> I'm not sure since I usually shop for mine at the outlet. You could try local department stores. Maybe check their websites first to see if they carry the bag in that size and then see if they have one In stock. You could also check YouTube to see if anyone has done a review. Other than that the Dooney website usually has a photo of the bag on a mannequin,  which helps a little bit. You might try calling Dooney customer service to see if they can help you find it somewhere near you. You might try calling a boutique or an outlet to see if they have it in stock and available for phone orders before you pay full price on Dooney.com.  Just a suggestion if you are a bargain shopper like a lot of us here. Good luck. [emoji4]



Thanks so much! Yeah these are all very helpful suggestions. I love bargain hunting hehe. In fact,  I didn't plan to purchase this one quiet yet but yesterday I went to macys and they happened to have 20% off most full-price handbags! I couldn't pass up a sale like that


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Hi girls!! I'm going to start posting my dooney pictures
> I hope it looks ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131053
> View attachment 3131054
> View attachment 3131055
> View attachment 3131056




My kind of collection!!! You have some beautiful bags. Such a nice variety of colors and styles.


----------



## Suzwhat

momjules said:


> My pictures are too big? Or am I standing too close?




They are fantastic!  Thanks for sharing.  I loved the shot of your dog's paw, too.  So cute.


----------



## momjules

Well since you mentioned it, suzwhat please meet Jackson lee


----------



## hydrangeagirl

momjules said:


> Well since you mentioned it, suzwhat please meet Jackson lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133055




Love, love, love the doggie!!


----------



## momjules

Thank you !


----------



## BlazenHsss

momjules said:


> Girls
> I'm sorry if the pictures are not perfect.
> This was my first time
> Thank you for suggestions
> I need to learn all the details.
> 
> Hydrangeagirl,  let me know which bags you would like names for and I'll try to find the correct names


MJ!  Amazing!!


----------



## swags




----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> View attachment 3133461


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> View attachment 3133461


----------



## swags

badwolf10 said:


> go bucks!



oh


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> oh



i o!


----------



## momjules

Hello ladies
   I would love to see your collections 
I think my collection was at 41. Yikes!
What's your number and show us your beauties


----------



## BadWolf10

New bag!! I went to the outlet this weekend. I will be 40 tomorrow so this is my gift to me... the Samba was supposed to be that, but it just wasnt a good fit for me.  I love my pebbled grain hobo in wine, so I got bright red!! And I picked up the wallet too . I love it


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> New bag!! I went to the outlet this weekend. I will be 40 tomorrow so this is my gift to me... the Samba was supposed to be that, but it just wasnt a good fit for me.  I love my pebbled grain hobo in wine, so I got bright red!! And I picked up the wallet too . I love it



Happy birthday to you!
I love Pebbled leather,  enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> New bag!! I went to the outlet this weekend. I will be 40 tomorrow so this is my gift to me... the Samba was supposed to be that, but it just wasnt a good fit for me.  I love my pebbled grain hobo in wine, so I got bright red!! And I picked up the wallet too . I love it



Gorgeous set!   Happy birthday!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> New bag!! I went to the outlet this weekend. I will be 40 tomorrow so this is my gift to me... the Samba was supposed to be that, but it just wasnt a good fit for me.  I love my pebbled grain hobo in wine, so I got bright red!! And I picked up the wallet too . I love it




Gorgeous color!! Love the wallet too!!  Whoa, what I wouldn't give to be 40 again!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Badwolf:*  happy birthday.  And I agree,  when you find a style that works for you,  buy it in multiple colors.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Happy birthday to you!
> I love Pebbled leather,  enjoy!



Thanks


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous set!   Happy birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## BadWolf10

hydrangeagirl said:


> Gorgeous color!! Love the wallet too!!  Whoa, what I wouldn't give to be 40 again!



Thanks!! I was stressing out about 40 about 6 mos ago, but now I am at peace with it


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Badwolf:*  happy birthday.  And I agree,  when you find a style that works for you,  buy it in multiple colors.



Thank you! Is it awful that I am waiting for a sale so I can pick it up in chocolate brown too? Lol


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> New bag!! I went to the outlet this weekend. I will be 40 tomorrow so this is my gift to me... the Samba was supposed to be that, but it just wasnt a good fit for me.  I love my pebbled grain hobo in wine, so I got bright red!! And I picked up the wallet too . I love it



Pretty set! Happy birthday!


----------



## Live It Up

BadWolf10 said:


> New bag!! I went to the outlet this weekend. I will be 40 tomorrow so this is my gift to me... the Samba was supposed to be that, but it just wasnt a good fit for me.  I love my pebbled grain hobo in wine, so I got bright red!! And I picked up the wallet too . I love it




Very nice. Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> New bag!! I went to the outlet this weekend. I will be 40 tomorrow so this is my gift to me... the Samba was supposed to be that, but it just wasnt a good fit for me.  I love my pebbled grain hobo in wine, so I got bright red!! And I picked up the wallet too . I love it


 
Gorgeous set! Perfect bday present! 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! artyhat: artyhat: artyhat:


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> New bag!! I went to the outlet this weekend. I will be 40 tomorrow so this is my gift to me... the Samba was supposed to be that, but it just wasnt a good fit for me.  I love my pebbled grain hobo in wine, so I got bright red!! And I picked up the wallet too . I love it




Happy Birthday! Beautiful way to celebrate. I love the red! You'll always remember this special time In your life whenever you look at your beautiful red bag. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## momjules

Have a happy birthday and enjoy your dooney set!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thanks ladies for all the Birthday wishes!!! My awesome hubby gave me a $200 gift card to Dooney for my bday!! He is a keeper, lol...... so of course I went to the outlet.... I think I am going to hold on to it until they get a new shipment of new colors..... I was curious though, how many of you have yellow handbags?  There was a super cute yellow on clearance that I thought about. I dont usually think of yellow, I dont wear it in clothing either. But for some reason I was drawn to the bright yellow for summer. Any thoughts?


----------



## Twoboyz

That's an awesome gift! The yellow bag sounds really pretty and cheerful go summer and even fall. I'm also not a yellow wearer so I don't own any yellow bags. However when under a yellow more to the shade of mustard I am drawn to it. I say get what makes you happy. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I actually love yellow.  I have a few yellow blouses/tops and when I wear them I get compliments.  As for a yellow bag It would depend on the shade, a daffodil yellow for me would be too strong, but a creamy yellow would be lovely.  Each of us knows which colors we feel comfortable in and look good on us... Happy Birthday and have fun spending your wonderful gift, so appropriate for a Dooney girl!!


----------



## lovethatduck

Here are my yellow Dooneys ... the drawstring is just weeks old, the tote is from the previous summer.  Both are bright, brilliant yellow.

Love them!

I saw the yellow zip zip and crossbody messenger bags at my outlet--was very tempted by the crossbody.


----------



## BadWolf10

lovethatduck said:


> Here are my yellow Dooneys ... the drawstring is just weeks old, the tote is from the previous summer.  Both are bright, brilliant yellow.
> 
> Love them!
> 
> I saw the yellow zip zip and crossbody messenger bags at my outlet--was very tempted by the crossbody.



Oh those are gorgeous! Love them! I am thinking about this one....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Badwolf:  funny thing about yellow... I don't like the color on me in clothing,  but when I ended up with a yellow handbag I found I loved using the yellow as an accent color in my handbag.   I now have several different colors of yellow handbags.  I use them in the spring and summer,  as I live in a colder climate and wear other colors in the winter.  I find the yellow handbags seem to coordinate well with almost all my summer colors and neutrals.  I especially like the yellow with black and navy,  but the yellow also works with lighter blues, and reds, and white and cream, and oranges, and of course greens and tans.   Some Dooney yellow handbags have the tan trim and that ties them will with brown and tan outfits.


Bottom line,  yellow works well in a handbag.  Think of yellow as either an accent to pop an outfit or as part of a floral bouquet of colors.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Badwolf:  funny thing about yellow... I don't like the color on me in clothing,  but when I ended up with a yellow handbag I found I loved using the yellow as an accent color in my handbag.   I now have several different colors of yellow handbags.  I use them in the spring and summer,  as I live in a colder climate and wear other colors in the winter.  I find the yellow handbags seem to coordinate well with almost all my summer colors and neutrals.  I especially like the yellow with black and navy,  but the yellow also works with lighter blues, and reds, and white and cream, and oranges, and of course greens and tans.   Some Dooney yellow handbags have the tan trim and that ties them will with brown and tan outfits.
> 
> 
> Bottom line,  yellow works well in a handbag.  Think of yellow as either an accent to pop an outfit or as part of a floral bouquet of colors.



Until now, I hadnt really thought of yellow either. I came across it and it caught my eye. I too never wear it, I am fair skinned and have blond hair and just felt it never seemed right. I wear a lot of navy gray and red in winter, and light blues gray and pinks in summer. Like you I think I would only use it in summer, but I like to switch out every month or so anyway.... thanks for your thoughts. I just might take the plunge


----------



## suzannep

I love seeing all of your wonderful Dooneys here on this site and on youtube. Sometimes it satisfies my craving for a new bag and sometimes it makes it worse lol 

Was looking for a QVC presentation on the new city barlow bag (there was none ) and came across this video of Dooney handmade bags at the original factory in Norwalk and thought maybe some of would enjoy it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y2aaLPz1Ik


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Yes, I had seen that but it was good to see it again!!  I wish they did a video of a start to finish of one bag, it would be so interesting!!  This makes me want one of everything!!  Thanks for posting this..


----------



## MiaBorsa

It makes me wish that they were ALL still made in the USA.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> It makes me wish that they were ALL still made in the USA.



Me too  But I still love Dooney...


----------



## YankeeDooney

suzannep said:


> I love seeing all of your wonderful Dooneys here on this site and on youtube. Sometimes it satisfies my craving for a new bag and sometimes it makes it worse lol
> 
> Was looking for a QVC presentation on the new city barlow bag (there was none ) and came across this video of Dooney handmade bags at the original factory in Norwalk and thought maybe some of would enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y2aaLPz1Ik


I have seen this video. It really is nicely produced. I like the soundtrack.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*suz*: thanks for posting the link to the video.   It's nice to see it again.  From some of the bags they showed it looks like the video isn't too many years old.


----------



## Twoboyz

suzannep said:


> I love seeing all of your wonderful Dooneys here on this site and on youtube. Sometimes it satisfies my craving for a new bag and sometimes it makes it worse lol
> 
> Was looking for a QVC presentation on the new city barlow bag (there was none ) and came across this video of Dooney handmade bags at the original factory in Norwalk and thought maybe some of would enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y2aaLPz1Ik




I had not seen this video yet. Thank you so much for posting it. I loved it. There are some stunning bags in there.


----------



## BadWolf10

My birthday bag is here! I used my gift card for a pebble grain hobo in Persimmon. Love, love, love. Its a great bright fall orange.


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> My birthday bag is here! I used my gift card for a pebble grain hobo in Persimmon. Love, love, love. Its a great bright fall orange.


What a pretty color! Great fall color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> My birthday bag is here! I used my gift card for a pebble grain hobo in Persimmon. Love, love, love. Its a great bright fall orange.



Gorgeous!   I am loving that hobo; I got my olive one today, too.   Happy birthday!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> My birthday bag is here! I used my gift card for a pebble grain hobo in Persimmon. Love, love, love. Its a great bright fall orange.


 
Wow!!  
She'll brighten up any outfit!!  Pretty color, enjoy her!!


----------



## BadWolf10

Question... do any of you ladies own any nylon bags?? What do you think of the nylon? Particularly for summer.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadWolf:*  I don't own any nylon bags.... not my thing... I'm a leather snob.  But I think the nylon bags by Dooney look nice and are good quality.  And of course they are might lighter than the leather.   But I like the feel of the leather handbags.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I own the nylon smith bag and also the nylon crossbody bag.  I love them both.  They are very sturdy and completely water resistant


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Question... do any of you ladies own any nylon bags?? What do you think of the nylon? Particularly for summer.....




I own 2 Nylon Smiths... They are perfect for all year round. They are workhorse bags and clean up very easy if it gets dirty.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> My birthday bag is here! I used my gift card for a pebble grain hobo in Persimmon. Love, love, love. Its a great bright fall orange.




Beautiful pop of color! Happy Birthday! [emoji322]


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> I own 2 Nylon Smiths... They are perfect for all year round. They are workhorse bags and clean up very easy if it gets dirty.



Do you find that the nylon collapses down more, or does it hold its shape?


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Question... do any of you ladies own any nylon bags?? What do you think of the nylon? Particularly for summer.....




I own the large double pocket satchel in all black. Though I don't carry it often I love it when I do. I'm also more of a leather person so that's probably why I don't carry it. It's got beautiful leather trim and a pop of fun hot pink for the lining. The shiny gold tone hardware is elegant looking against the black. It's very versatile going from a crossbody to a shoulder bag by removing part of the strap. There are two kinds of Dooney nylon. The newer nylon is more of a thick fabric feeling nylon. There are a lot of mixed reviews and opinions in this nylon. I like it though. I think it feels sturdy and substantial.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I own the large double pocket satchel in all black. Though I don't carry it often I love it when I do. I'm also more of a leather person so that's probably why I don't carry it. It's got beautiful leather trim and a pop of fun hot pink for the lining. The shiny gold tone hardware is elegant looking against the black. It's very versatile going from a crossbody to a shoulder bag by removing part of the strap. There are two kinds of Dooney nylon. The newer nylon is more of a thick fabric feeling nylon. There are a lot of mixed reviews and opinions in this nylon. I like it though. I think it feels sturdy and substantial.



Its funny that you mention the two kinds of nylon..... I prefer the newer nylon if I were to get one. I agree its more substantial. I have a very old Vera Bradley solid brown bag, and its nylon, and it wore very well. At the time, I hadnt carried leather in years. I loved the lightweight bag. Then I discovered Coach, and went to leather, and havent gone back. I think that might be why I am drawn to it, but I too prefer leather most of the time. I am drawn to the nylon, but worried I wont use it..... and slightly worried I will like it more than leather, and that would be a darn shame lol


----------



## onyyxgirl

momjules said:


> Well since you mentioned it, suzwhat please meet Jackson lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133055


How cute!!


----------



## onyyxgirl

Love your collection jules!


----------



## momjules

Jackson lee says  thank you very much!!!


----------



## momjules

I have too many.   These pictures brought a lot of guilt        So I did not spend 500.00 tonight!


----------



## onyyxgirl

BlazenHsss said:


> MJ!  Amazing!!





BadWolf10 said:


> My birthday bag is here! I used my gift card for a pebble grain hobo in Persimmon. Love, love, love. Its a great bright fall orange.



Congrats!  Happy belated birthday!  Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I don't have a Dooney bag today, just accessories.  Gotta give some love to my Gators....


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Its funny that you mention the two kinds of nylon..... I prefer the newer nylon if I were to get one. I agree its more substantial. I have a very old Vera Bradley solid brown bag, and its nylon, and it wore very well. At the time, I hadnt carried leather in years. I loved the lightweight bag. Then I discovered Coach, and went to leather, and havent gone back. I think that might be why I am drawn to it, but I too prefer leather most of the time. I am drawn to the nylon, but worried I wont use it..... and slightly worried I will like it more than leather, and that would be a darn shame lol




Lol! Well, the plus side is your arm/shoulder and wallet would get a little break. [emoji4]


----------



## _purseaddict_

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't have a Dooney bag today, just accessories.  Gotta give some love to my Gators....




[emoji173]&#65039;Your coin purse is so cute and lovely.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> My birthday bag is here! I used my gift card for a pebble grain hobo in Persimmon. Love, love, love. Its a great bright fall orange.


 
I have a question for you ladies who just recently purchased or already have this pebbled grain hobo.  On the Dooney website they give the measurement as 10.5 inches long and on QVC they give the length as 13.5 inches long.  I do see that they switched the height and the width measurements on QVC  but where did  the 13.5 inch width come from.  Are there two different bags?  What is the length of this bag that you ladies have?wondering


----------



## BadWolf10

hydrangeagirl said:


> I have a question for you ladies who just recently purchased or already have this pebbled grain hobo.  On the Dooney website they give the measurement as 10.5 inches long and on QVC they give the length as 13.5 inches long.  I do see that they switched the height and the width measurements on QVC  but where did  the 13.5 inch width come from.  Are there two different bags?  What is the length of this bag that you ladies have?wondering



Hey hey.... I dont know why the Dooney website has the measurements they do, they are way off. The length is more like 13, depth of around 4.5, and height in lowest point is 10..... Hope that helps .


----------



## Trudysmom

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't have a Dooney bag today, just accessories.  Gotta give some love to my Gators....


Both purses are so pretty.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey hey.... I dont know why the Dooney website has the measurements they do, they are way off. The length is more like 13, depth of around 4.5, and height in lowest point is 10..... Hope that helps .



Agree.  I don't know where they got those website measurements, but mine is almost 13.5" wide.  It's a great size.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Agree.  I don't know where they got those website measurements, but mine is almost 13.5" wide.  It's a great size.



I agree, its my fav shape and size. Holds sooo much, without being overwhelming. And its not too heavy on the shoulder.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey hey.... I dont know why the Dooney website has the measurements they do, they are way off. The length is more like 13, depth of around 4.5, and height in lowest point is 10..... Hope that helps .




BW & MB:  Thanks, that does help because I've been waffling between the Sophie Hobo with the wallet, the Toledo hobo  (like yours MB) or this pebbled leather hobo.  Now that I know that they are all virtually all the same size I will have to do more thinking.  For me smaller was better...


----------



## BadWolf10

So I ordered this on eBay. Got a steal at $85. But when it came, it was actually the rebecca  I contacted the seller..... I had even emailed her to confirm that it was the bag in the pic. Grrr


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadWolf*:  that's terrible.  The bag you got looks nice,  but it's not what you ordered or wanted.   Is the one you got even leather?


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadWolf*:  that's terrible.  The bag you got looks nice,  but it's not what you ordered or wanted.   Is the one you got even leather?



Nope, its from the carly collection, covered cotton. Nothing wrong with that, except its totally not what I want. What is so frustrating is that I asked before, she used a stock photo.... and she said it was the pebble grain hobo. At least ebay has sided with me, returning it. Its also weird, cause she has 100% positive feedback.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thanks ladies...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Nope, its from the carly collection, covered cotton. Nothing wrong with that, except its totally not what I want. What is so frustrating is that I asked before, she used a stock photo.... and she said it was the pebble grain hobo. At least ebay has sided with me, returning it. Its also weird, cause she has 100% positive feedback.


Thats because people don't even know what they have! lol...It probably looked like pebbled leather to her! I had a similar thing happen to me on Poshmark....I was sent the wrong style Florentine bag, same color, seller had no clue! Its so frustrating, especially when your waiting and looking for the bag to come in the mail! ;(


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My hubby went to Vegas and is bringing me back a few goodies!
Large Verona Christina in Amber and Pebbled Olivia satchel in Midnight Blue!
The Verona looks small next to the satchel, but its really not, its a nice size, I tried it on in Nordstroms!
Hes coming home tomorrow with Verona bag, Olivia had to be shipped! my Hubby only went with a carry on! LOL! He may be wearing my bag home on his shoulder! I told him not to cram her in his suitcase!

PS.  He said he got the Olivia for $124 (50% Off) and the Christina for $187(30%Off)


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't have a Dooney bag today, just accessories.  Gotta give some love to my Gators....


So Cute! Love the Kisslock:kiss:



BadWolf10 said:


> My birthday bag is here! I used my gift card for a pebble grain hobo in Persimmon. Love, love, love. Its a great bright fall orange.


Thats an awesome color and style! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> My hubby went to Vegas and is bringing me back a few goodies!
> Large Verona Christina in Amber and Pebbled Olivia satchel in Midnight Blue!
> The Verona looks small next to the satchel, but its really not, its a nice size, I tried it on in Nordstroms!
> Hes coming home tomorrow with Verona bag, Olivia had to be shipped! my Hubby only went with a carry on! LOL! He may be wearing my bag home on his shoulder! I told him not to cram her in his suitcase!
> 
> PS.  He said he got the Olivia for $124 (50% Off) and the Christina for $187(30%Off)



What an awesome hubby!!!!! Beautiful bags!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Heres me in Nordstroms trying on! I didnt know at the time my hubby would find this bag in Vegas, in the same color! ( Notice my poor little Coach borough bag getting pushed to the side!)
Im wearing the large Christina(Amber color) crossbody in this pic. I am 5'8" just for reference


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> What an awesome hubby!!!!! Beautiful bags!!


Thank You! He is pretty awesome!


----------



## Pixie RN

Thatsmypurse said:


> My hubby went to Vegas and is bringing me back a few goodies!
> Large Verona Christina in Amber and Pebbled Olivia satchel in Midnight Blue!
> The Verona looks small next to the satchel, but its really not, its a nice size, I tried it on in Nordstroms!
> Hes coming home tomorrow with Verona bag, Olivia had to be shipped! my Hubby only went with a carry on! LOL! He may be wearing my bag home on his shoulder! I told him not to cram her in his suitcase!
> 
> PS.  He said he got the Olivia for $124 (50% Off) and the Christina for $187(30%Off)



Hang on to that Hubby. Sounds like he's great and very thoughtful. Really nice choices. When I was at the Vegas outlet in August they didn't have a lot. Looks like they have so much more, now. Enjoy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> My hubby went to Vegas and is bringing me back a few goodies!
> Large Verona Christina in Amber and Pebbled Olivia satchel in Midnight Blue!
> The Verona looks small next to the satchel, but its really not, its a nice size, I tried it on in Nordstroms!
> Hes coming home tomorrow with Verona bag, Olivia had to be shipped! my Hubby only went with a carry on! LOL! He may be wearing my bag home on his shoulder! I told him not to cram her in his suitcase!
> 
> PS.  He said he got the Olivia for $124 (50% Off) and the Christina for $187(30%Off)



Wow!!  Lucky you, great husband and great bags!!  Keepers for sure!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thatsmypurse said:


> Heres me in Nordstroms trying on! I didnt know at the time my hubby would find this bag in Vegas, in the same color! ( Notice my poor little Coach borough bag getting pushed to the side!)
> Im wearing the large Christina(Amber color) crossbody in this pic. I am 5'8" just for reference



It looks to be a great size!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Pixie RN said:


> Hang on to that Hubby. Sounds like he's great and very thoughtful. Really nice choices. When I was at the Vegas outlet in August they didn't have a lot. Looks like they have so much more, now. Enjoy.


He is Great ! Weve been together since High School! Im not letting him go!


hydrangeagirl said:


> Wow!!  Lucky you, great husband and great bags!!  Keepers for sure!!


Thank You! He definitely spoils me! I told him not to get more than one bag! Im glad he didnt  listen to me!


hydrangeagirl said:


> It looks to be a great size!!


It looks small in picture!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP*:  what a wonderful thing for your DH to do.  And I'm sure he will look very smashing carrying your new Verona home. 

  He made some great choices.   You have trained him well.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP*:  what a wonderful thing for your DH to do.  And I'm sure he will look very smashing carrying your new Verona home.
> 
> He made some great choices.   You have trained him well.


Thank You! He's a confident man...he doesn't mind rockin a cool bag for me!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> My hubby went to Vegas and is bringing me back a few goodies!
> Large Verona Christina in Amber and Pebbled Olivia satchel in Midnight Blue!
> The Verona looks small next to the satchel, but its really not, its a nice size, I tried it on in Nordstroms!
> Hes coming home tomorrow with Verona bag, Olivia had to be shipped! my Hubby only went with a carry on! LOL! He may be wearing my bag home on his shoulder! I told him not to cram her in his suitcase!
> 
> PS.  He said he got the Olivia for $124 (50% Off) and the Christina for $187(30%Off)


Congratulations on your new bags.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Congratulations on your new bags.


Thank you!


----------



## lovethatduck

Thatsmypurse said:


> My hubby went to Vegas and is bringing me back a few goodies!
> Large Verona Christina in Amber and Pebbled Olivia satchel in Midnight Blue!
> The Verona looks small next to the satchel, but its really not, its a nice size, I tried it on in Nordstroms!
> Hes coming home tomorrow with Verona bag, Olivia had to be shipped! my Hubby only went with a carry on! LOL! He may be wearing my bag home on his shoulder! I told him not to cram her in his suitcase!
> 
> PS.  He said he got the Olivia for $124 (50% Off) and the Christina for $187(30%Off)



How cool is that! He's awsome!

I spent a lot of time browsing there yesterday, too, but walked away empty-handed.  

Not so at the Vera Bradley store where I found my favorite paisley--Marina--at 70% off.  After much time, I took these babies home.  Large duffel, weekender, turn-lock wallet, and that huge travel tote.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*LTD:*  glad you found some treasures and a great sale on your favorite Vera Bradley pattern.  Enjoy using them.


----------



## lovethatduck

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LTD:*  glad you found some treasures and a great sale on your favorite Vera Bradley pattern.  Enjoy using them.



Thanks, LJ!


----------



## Trudysmom

lovethatduck said:


> How cool is that! He's awsome!
> 
> I spent a lot of time browsing there yesterday, too, but walked away empty-handed.
> 
> Not so at the Vera Bradley store where I found my favorite paisley--Marina--at 70% off.  After much time, I took these babies home.  Large duffel, weekender, turn-lock wallet, and that huge travel tote.


Your bags are so pretty. I have quite a lot of them all sizes. Great for packing and traveling.


----------



## lovethatduck

Trudysmom said:


> Your bags are so pretty. I have quite a lot of them all sizes. Great for packing and traveling.



Thanks, TM! 

I found this paisley last year at the Woodbury outlet--a large grocery tote and a pair of flip flops. Love them! I actually got goose bumps when I found these yesterday,  especially the oversized tote.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lovethatduck said:


> How cool is that! He's awsome!
> 
> I spent a lot of time browsing there yesterday, too, but walked away empty-handed.
> 
> Not so at the Vera Bradley store where I found my favorite paisley--Marina--at 70% off.  After much time, I took these babies home.  Large duffel, weekender, turn-lock wallet, and that huge travel tote.


Thank you! Your bags are Really pretty! Great Haul!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lovethatduck said:


> How cool is that! He's awsome!
> 
> I spent a lot of time browsing there yesterday, too, but walked away empty-handed.
> 
> Not so at the Vera Bradley store where I found my favorite paisley--Marina--at 70% off.  After much time, I took these babies home.  Large duffel, weekender, turn-lock wallet, and that huge travel tote.


 
Love, love, love those if I was a traveler I'd have one of those in a minute!!


----------



## lovethatduck

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love, love, love those if I was a traveler I'd have one of those in a minute!!



I'm cuckoo for this paisley! 

Went back tonight for a tablet folio and a "Vera" shopper. I just love the red quilted lining and interior pockets--six in the shopper.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> My hubby went to Vegas and is bringing me back a few goodies!
> Large Verona Christina in Amber and Pebbled Olivia satchel in Midnight Blue!
> The Verona looks small next to the satchel, but its really not, its a nice size, I tried it on in Nordstroms!
> Hes coming home tomorrow with Verona bag, Olivia had to be shipped! my Hubby only went with a carry on! LOL! He may be wearing my bag home on his shoulder! I told him not to cram her in his suitcase!
> 
> PS.  He said he got the Olivia for $124 (50% Off) and the Christina for $187(30%Off)


Those look great TMP. That very Verona was just featured in the October issue of Bazaar magazine. Good score!


----------



## lovethatduck

hydrangeagirl said:


> Love, love, love those if I was a traveler I'd have one of those in a minute!!



I'm cuckoo for this paisley! 

Went back tonight for a tablet folio and a "Vera" shopper. I just love the red quilted lining and interior pockets--six in the shopper.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, TM!
> 
> I found this paisley last year at the Woodbury outlet--a large grocery tote and a pair of flip flops. Love them! I actually got goose bumps when I found these yesterday,  especially the oversized tote.



LTD--I love your new Vera stuff!   I have been a big VB fan for years, and most of my accessory pieces (makeup bags, pens, etc) are VB.   Love them!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Those look great TMP. That very Verona was just featured in the October issue of Bazaar magazine. Good score!


Thank You YD! and thats so cool that my bag is featured in HB magazine!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> So I ordered this on eBay. Got a steal at $85. But when it came, it was actually the rebecca  I contacted the seller..... I had even emailed her to confirm that it was the bag in the pic. Grrr




This is very frustrating. I'm glad eBay has sided with you and you are able to return it. That pink pebble hobo is so cute. I hope you can find it from another seller. The outlets had a lot of these at one point. They didn't have any when I was there on Friday, but maybe if you call there might be one that has it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> My hubby went to Vegas and is bringing me back a few goodies!
> 
> Large Verona Christina in Amber and Pebbled Olivia satchel in Midnight Blue!
> 
> The Verona looks small next to the satchel, but its really not, its a nice size, I tried it on in Nordstroms!
> 
> Hes coming home tomorrow with Verona bag, Olivia had to be shipped! my Hubby only went with a carry on! LOL! He may be wearing my bag home on his shoulder! I told him not to cram her in his suitcase!
> 
> 
> 
> PS.  He said he got the Olivia for $124 (50% Off) and the Christina for $187(30%Off)




Your DH is the sweetest! I hope you enjoy your new bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> Heres me in Nordstroms trying on! I didnt know at the time my hubby would find this bag in Vegas, in the same color! ( Notice my poor little Coach borough bag getting pushed to the side!)
> 
> Im wearing the large Christina(Amber color) crossbody in this pic. I am 5'8" just for reference




It looks really great on you. I really like this bag. I tried on the smaller one, but this one looks like it's a real practical size for everyday.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> How cool is that! He's awsome!
> 
> I spent a lot of time browsing there yesterday, too, but walked away empty-handed.
> 
> Not so at the Vera Bradley store where I found my favorite paisley--Marina--at 70% off.  After much time, I took these babies home.  Large duffel, weekender, turn-lock wallet, and that huge travel tote.




Pretty pattern LTD! Great deal too!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> LTD--I love your new Vera stuff!   I have been a big VB fan for years, and most of my accessory pieces (makeup bags, pens, etc) are VB.   Love them!



Thanks, MB!

I just love this pasiley, can't get enough of it! 

Going back again today for whatever else there is--the pattern is retired so only a few styles remain.  How I wish they had the accessories--would love a hanging travel organizer, none on Ebay.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, MB!
> 
> I just love this pasiley, can't get enough of it!
> 
> Going back again today for whatever else there is--the pattern is retired so only a few styles remain.  How I wish they had the accessories--would love a hanging travel organizer, none on Ebay.



Have you ever bought their writing pens?   They are excellent quality and so cute.  I love to look in my bag and find a pretty pen, lol.   I hope you find more goodies!!


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Have you ever bought their writing pens?   They are excellent quality and so cute.  I love to look in my bag and find a pretty pen, lol.   I hope you find more goodies!!



Are they? Was eyeing those but passed on them, no marina paisley but I'll pick one I like. They have pencils, too.


----------



## applecidered

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't have a Dooney bag today, just accessories.  Gotta give some love to my Gators....



I had my eye on the coin purse online. Wondering if it can fit a large phone?


----------



## MiaBorsa

lovethatduck said:


> Are they? Was eyeing those but passed on them, no marina paisley but I'll pick one I like. They have pencils, too.



Yes, you "need" one!!   They are very smooth writing and nice to hold.  (Plus, so cute too pull out of your bag.  )


----------



## lovethatduck

lovethatduck said:


> Thanks, MB!
> 
> I just love this pasiley, can't get enough of it!
> 
> Going back again today for whatever else there is--the pattern is retired so only a few styles remain.  How I wish they had the accessories--would love a hanging travel organizer, none on Ebay.



So, now I have the grand traveler, crossbody bag, euro wallet, and smart phone wristlet.  The back pack was just too young for me.&#55357;&#56842; 

This ought to hold me until the Parisian (I like to spell it "Parisienne") Paisley hits the outlet.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Your DH is the sweetest! I hope you enjoy your new bags.





Twoboyz said:


> It looks really great on you. I really like this bag. I tried on the smaller one, but this one looks like it's a real practical size for everyday.



Thank you, my hubby is a sweetie! Yes, the large Christina is a nice size. Fits my full size wallet, Coach hangtag case, keys, sunglasses, and my Note 4 phone fits in the back slip pocket! I wore it to the Mall today and loved it! It fits nicely crossbody as well as over the shoulder! Now Im just waiting for my pebbled Olivia in midnight blue to arrive!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TMP:*  glad your new handbag is a winner.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TMP:*  glad your new handbag is a winner.


Thanks LJ!


----------



## verychic555

My cutie


----------



## Twoboyz

verychic555 said:


> My cutie




That is cute! I've never seen that style before. It's very happy [emoji4] Congrats!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

verychic555 said:


> My cutie


 

You're right, that's as cute as a button!!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Ms. Highland Kenzie crossbody was a perfect companion for game day.


----------



## MrsKC

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Highland Kenzie crossbody was a perfect companion for game day.



Love it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Highland Kenzie crossbody was a perfect companion for game day.




Such a cute bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Highland Kenzie crossbody was a perfect companion for game day.


 Snazzy little bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Highland Kenzie crossbody was a perfect companion for game day.




I love this! The charm is cute too.


----------



## BadWolf10

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Highland Kenzie crossbody was a perfect companion for game day.



Soooo cute!


----------



## swags

I've been wanting a pom charm. Turns out I had one on an older holiday tote. I put them on the Sophie. Not sure if like them on this bag.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> I've been wanting a pom charm. Turns out I had one on an older holiday tote. I put them on the Sophie. Not sure if like them on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203807
> View attachment 3203808


I think it looks cute! I like colors together!


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> I've been wanting a pom charm. Turns out I had one on an older holiday tote. I put them on the Sophie. Not sure if like them on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203807
> View attachment 3203808


Your Sophie is gorgeous!


----------



## swags

Thatsmypurse said:


> I think it looks cute! I like colors together!





MrsKC said:


> Your Sophie is gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## ahirau

swags said:


> I've been wanting a pom charm. Turns out I had one on an older holiday tote. I put them on the Sophie. Not sure if like them on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203807
> View attachment 3203808


Pretty bag - the poms look cute!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> I've been wanting a pom charm. Turns out I had one on an older holiday tote. I put them on the Sophie. Not sure if like them on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203807
> View attachment 3203808


 
Your bag is gorgeous!  I'm keeping mine!!


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> I've been wanting a pom charm. Turns out I had one on an older holiday tote. I put them on the Sophie. Not sure if like them on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203807
> View attachment 3203808



Gorgeous!  Love it


----------



## swags

ahirau said:


> Pretty bag - the poms look cute!





hydrangeagirl said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!  I'm keeping mine!!





BadWolf10 said:


> Gorgeous!  Love it



Thanks all! I love this Dooney forum. I feel like I've found my people!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*swags:*  we are a unique and special group.


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> I've been wanting a pom charm. Turns out I had one on an older holiday tote. I put them on the Sophie. Not sure if like them on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203807
> View attachment 3203808




Yes, your Sophie is gorgeous! I like the Poms on there. It gives her a wintertime sort of feel. 



hydrangeagirl said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!  I'm keeping mine!!




Yay!!


----------



## Twoboyz

swags said:


> Thanks all! I love this Dooney forum. I feel like I've found my people!




[emoji106] me too!


----------



## BadWolf10

Hey all!! Did you know its the 12 days of Dooney?? Yay! Even tho I am on a buying hiatus (have a couple on my Christmas list) it's still fun to look each day


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey all!! Did you know its the 12 days of Dooney?? Yay! Even tho I am on a buying hiatus (have a couple on my Christmas list) it's still fun to look each day



Ok.... so I sold something on ebay. So i ordered  day 4 on dooney..... pebble grain sophie!! After seeing Swags bag, I decided I need one lol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok.... so I sold something on ebay. So i ordered  day 4 on dooney..... pebble grain sophie!! After seeing Swags bag, I decided I need one lol


Nice choice! Love the color and style , congrats! Hope you get yours by Christmas!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok.... so I sold something on ebay. So i ordered  day 4 on dooney..... pebble grain sophie!! After seeing Swags bag, I decided I need one lol



Sophie's a great bag, but I haven't seen the pebbled IRL.  I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok.... so I sold something on ebay. So i ordered  day 4 on dooney..... pebble grain sophie!! After seeing Swags bag, I decided I need one lol


Can't wait to see what you think. I love pebbled leather!


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok.... so I sold something on ebay. So i ordered  day 4 on dooney..... pebble grain sophie!! After seeing Swags bag, I decided I need one lol



Gorgeous! 
The Sophie is a great bag! I love Dooneys pebbled leather too.


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Nice choice! Love the color and style , congrats! Hope you get yours by Christmas!



Thanks! Dooney does seem to ship slow, but when its free shipping I hate to complain.... I really hope it gets here by Christmas too!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Can't wait to see what you think. I love pebbled leather!



I agree, pebbled leather is fantastic. Seems to hold up so well and a classic look. The Sophie is a little bigger than I usually carry, but thats really what I want. I have a special needs kiddo, and every time we go out, I inevitably have to carry his ipad or headphones, lol. Seems like I need just a little more room, hoping Sophie is my answer!


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Thanks all! I love this Dooney forum. I feel like I've found my people!



I completely agree!! Even my sister and mom dont get it, lol. So happy to have found you ladies!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok.... so I sold something on ebay. So i ordered  day 4 on dooney..... pebble grain sophie!! After seeing Swags bag, I decided I need one lol




That's awesome! I think you're going to find you have more than enough room in this one. The nice thing is you can carry just a little and the bag still looks great. It's nice to have that option. I can't wait to see it. I fell in love with a picture I saw on Instagram from Dooney with the navy pebbled Sophie. I think it looked great.


----------



## AnotherPurse

swags said:


> Thanks all! I love this Dooney forum. I feel like I've found my people!




I have been a Dooney lover for years but recently joined because no one else wants to hear me talk about handbags!!! Everyone is so welcoming and super sweet!  Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> I have been a Dooney lover for years but recently joined because no one else wants to hear me talk about handbags!!! Everyone is so welcoming and super sweet!  Thanks ladies!!!!


Yeah, my friends and fam don't get the whole " love of purse" thing! They just say " you have so many bags, why do you need another one?" They just don't get it, so it's nice when others do! I feel like I'm in a support group!


----------



## Suzwhat

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok.... so I sold something on ebay. So i ordered  day 4 on dooney..... pebble grain sophie!! After seeing Swags bag, I decided I need one lol




Yay!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## jeep317

Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? &#128514; 

Family pic-


----------



## RuedeNesle

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? &#128514;
> 
> Family pic-



Hi J!

  WOW!   14 Dooney bags in 5 months!  You certainly made up for lost time!  And what a BEAUTIFUL collection!  I love all of them but my favorites are the two zip zip satchels!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ahirau

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? &#128514;
> 
> Family pic-


Awesome collection - love to see these pics!  All lovely, but my favorite is your new grey zip Barlow, sitting there in the middle!


----------



## MrsKC

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? &#128514;
> 
> Family pic-



I love it! Beautiful Dooney family


----------



## PcanTannedBty

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Family pic-




Just lovely... Is that the Elephant TSV closer to the left or the City Satchel in Charcoal?


----------



## jeep317

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi J!
> 
> WOW!   14 Dooney bags in 5 months!  You certainly made up for lost time!  And what a BEAUTIFUL collection!  I love all of them but my favorites are the two zip zip satchels!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Just switched into the black zip zip from the black flo! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## jeep317

PcanTannedBty said:


> Just lovely... Is that the Elephant TSV closer to the left or the City Satchel in Charcoal?



That's Brenna-phant! &#128514;


----------



## jeep317

ahirau said:


> Awesome collection - love to see these pics!  All lovely, but my favorite is your new grey zip Barlow, sitting there in the middle!



That's the tsv Brenna in Elephant, or Brennaphant as I call her! It's also the only bag I paid full price for. If I didn't find these beauties at bargain prices there's no way I'd have 14. 

Thanks, ladies! I knew ya'll would understand. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ahirau

jeep317 said:


> That's the tsv Brenna in Elephant, or Brennaphant as I call her! It's also the only bag I paid full price for. If I didn't find these beauties at bargain prices there's no way I'd have 14.
> 
> Thanks, ladies! I knew ya'll would understand. &#10084;&#65039;


oh thanks, my dooney googles got a little fogged up there at the sight of all these beauties!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? &#128514;
> 
> Family pic-



   GORGEOUS!!!   They are all so pretty.  Sigh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ahirau said:


> oh thanks, my dooney googles got a little fogged up there at the sight of all these beauties!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*jeep:*  congratulations on a great collection.   I love seeing the picture and your choices of handbags are really lovely.  Glad you were able to get so many of them at discounted prices.  Of course the downside is that when the prices are so good,  we tend to buy many more.


----------



## AnotherPurse

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Family pic-




I went to the DB outlet on Black Friday and chuckled at all the peeps in the Coach line waiting for the store to open. I was a Coach, KS gal myself - sold everything. I have never seen a better quality purse and they are truly timeless pieces!  Welcome to the DB side!


----------



## BadWolf10

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? &#128514;
> 
> Family pic-



What a gorgeous Dooney family!! Love them all!


----------



## jeep317

AnotherPurse said:


> I went to the DB outlet on Black Friday and chuckled at all the peeps in the Coach line waiting for the store to open. I was a Coach, KS gal myself - sold everything. I have never seen a better quality purse and they are truly timeless pieces!  Welcome to the DB side!



Me too! I kept 2 Coach bags & 1 Kate Spade. Lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

jeep317 said:


> Me too! I kept 2 Coach bags & 1 Kate Spade. Lol.



Lol me 3! Kept two Coach bags that were gifts. Sold the rest. And sold my MK. Dooney girl from now on


----------



## Trudysmom

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? &#128514;
> 
> Family pic-


Your collection is beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

AnotherPurse said:


> I went to the DB outlet on Black Friday and chuckled at all the peeps in the Coach line waiting for the store to open. I was a Coach, KS gal myself - sold everything. I have never seen a better quality purse and they are truly timeless pieces!  Welcome to the DB side!


I love my Coach collection and my Dooney and Bourke. Those are the only brands I enjoy collecting.


----------



## swags

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? &#128514;
> 
> Family pic-



Great collection!


----------



## verychic555

The first gift my husband gave me for my birthday after we got married.  It is well used now and went through a lot!


----------



## Suzwhat

swags said:


> I've been wanting a pom charm. Turns out I had one on an older holiday tote. I put them on the Sophie. Not sure if like them on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203807
> View attachment 3203808




Beautiful!  Is this the Toledo Sophie?


----------



## Suzwhat

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Family pic-




I love the collection!  A similar thing happened to me in late 2014.  I'll try to take a picture of my Dooney collection soon.


----------



## Suzwhat

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Ms. Highland Kenzie crossbody was a perfect companion for game day.




This bag looks just perfect and the Saints charm is the perfect addition!


----------



## MrsKC

verychic555 said:


> The first gift my husband gave me for my birthday after we got married.  It is well used now and went through a lot!


I am sure it is very special to you!


----------



## Twoboyz

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Family pic-




Wow! Beautiful collection! This story sounds vaguely familiar.... [emoji16]


----------



## Twoboyz

verychic555 said:


> The first gift my husband gave me for my birthday after we got married.  It is well used now and went through a lot!




Very chic indeed! That was a very nice gift. Welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Family pic-


 

OMG!!!  This is me!!  Early this spring I spilled something on my well used Fossil bag that I'd had for a few years and ended up at Macy's desperately  searching for  a bag.  Here I am 9 months later with 23 bags!!!   I do think I am finally satiated for a while though as I have several bags that I haven't used yet!!  How did this happen!! 

Your family photo is gorgeous by the way.  I think I'd be too embarrassed to put mine all together and take a photo, somehow it doesn't seem so bad when I've got them separated in groups of 6 or so....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

verychic555 said:


> The first gift my husband gave me for my birthday after we got married.  It is well used now and went through a lot!


 

I think I have this same bag in brown leather, I think yours is suede?  Very handy and easy to wear bag!! Mine came from EBay though....

OOOps, I'm wrong, mine is a drawstring...it's been a while since I dug it out, think I will soon!


----------



## verychic555

hydrangeagirl said:


> I think I have this same bag in brown leather, I think yours is suede?  Very handy and easy to wear bag!! Mine came from EBay though....
> 
> OOOps, I'm wrong, mine is a drawstring...it's been a while since I dug it out, think I will soon!



Yes it is green suede.


----------



## swags

Watching the Browns/49ers with my husband. Sophie is starting to slouch more.


----------



## BadWolf10

She is beautiful! ! And although I am not necessarily a fan of either team, I am from Ohio so I guess go Browns ,lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

swags said:


> Watching the Browns/49ers with my husband. Sophie is starting to slouch more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213104



She's a beauty!  

Have fun watching the game! I'm watching on FOX and Red Zone!


----------



## Danzie89

My thrift store find yesterday! It's not quite as substantial as my vintage AWL Norfolk Satchel (which I adore and use primarily in the winter months), but the I couldn't resist subtle pink color and the bag looks to be hardly ever worn. Anyone know when this was produced? I've been looking online and I think it's the small o ring slouch bag. Please inform!


----------



## Danzie89

Another close up


----------



## MrsKC

Danzie89 said:


> My thrift store find yesterday! It's not quite as substantial as my vintage AWL Norfolk Satchel (which I adore and use primarily in the winter months), but the I couldn't resist subtle pink color and the bag looks to be hardly ever worn. Anyone know when this was produced? I've been looking online and I think it's the small o ring slouch bag. Please inform!





Danzie89 said:


> Another close up




I don't know her name but I love the pale pink pebbled leather. Great find!


----------



## MrsKC

swags said:


> Watching the Browns/49ers with my husband. Sophie is starting to slouch more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213104


She is gorgeous!


----------



## Danzie89

Thank you! I spent more than I'd like to (goodwill tends to think it's an estate sale at times), but for $20 I couldn't pass it up, especially when I've never seen a donated Dooney bag in such good shape (and it's AWL and pink!)

Funny since I purchased my AWL Norfolk satchel at the same goodwill!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Danzie89 said:


> Another close up



Wow, that's a great find and such a beautifully subtle color!!  I'd have snatched it too!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

swags said:


> Watching the Browns/49ers with my husband. Sophie is starting to slouch more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213104



Yep, she is slouching nicely.  Mine is doing that too and I like it so much better when it's not so stiff,


----------



## AnotherPurse

swags said:


> Watching the Browns/49ers with my husband. Sophie is starting to slouch more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213104




Ooooo!  I love her even more like this than new. Beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

Sophie came today!! Wowza.... shes awesome. I was afraid she would be too big.... I looked at the Callie and Dillen medium hobo and they are HUGE, the top is sort of domed to fold over , and they just seemed too big. But, Sophie is perfect. She is similar in size to my fav coach bag ever, the avery hobo. My problem with the avery was it snapped close and the strap was too short, and alas since it is coach,  not adjustable. Here she is next to my bday gift from hubby, pebble grain hobo in persimmon.


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Sophie came today!! Wowza.... shes awesome. I was afraid she would be too big.... I looked at the Callie and Dillen medium hobo and they are HUGE, the top is sort of domed to fold over , and they just seemed too big. But, Sophie is perfect. She is similar in size to my fav coach bag ever, the avery hobo. My problem with the avery was it snapped close and the strap was too short, and alas since it is coach,  not adjustable. Here she is next to my bday gift from hubby, pebble grain hobo in persimmon.



Two great looking hobos! 
I like that you can put a lot in the Sophie or not so much and it will always look good.


----------



## swags

Danzie89 said:


> My thrift store find yesterday! It's not quite as substantial as my vintage AWL Norfolk Satchel (which I adore and use primarily in the winter months), but the I couldn't resist subtle pink color and the bag looks to be hardly ever worn. Anyone know when this was produced? I've been looking online and I think it's the small o ring slouch bag. Please inform!



Very pretty! What a great find!


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Two great looking hobos!
> I like that you can put a lot in the Sophie or not so much and it will always look good.



Thanks  I think I am really gonna like this one


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Sophie came today!! Wowza.... shes awesome. I was afraid she would be too big.... I looked at the Callie and Dillen medium hobo and they are HUGE, the top is sort of domed to fold over , and they just seemed too big. But, Sophie is perfect. She is similar in size to my fav coach bag ever, the avery hobo. My problem with the avery was it snapped close and the strap was too short, and alas since it is coach,  not adjustable. Here she is next to my bday gift from hubby, pebble grain hobo in persimmon.



Wow, what a couple of beauties!!  That is the first pebbled Sophie I have seen...she's gorgeous!   Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> Watching the Browns/49ers with my husband. Sophie is starting to slouch more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213104


What a beauty! Nice slouch too!


Danzie89 said:


> My thrift store find yesterday! It's not quite as substantial as my vintage AWL Norfolk Satchel (which I adore and use primarily in the winter months), but the I couldn't resist subtle pink color and the bag looks to be hardly ever worn. Anyone know when this was produced? I've been looking online and I think it's the small o ring slouch bag. Please inform!


Great deal! That bag looks like new and I love that soft pink color! So pretty! Sorry I don't know what style it is, I'm still fairly new to Dooney!


BadWolf10 said:


> Sophie came today!! Wowza.... shes awesome. I was afraid she would be too big.... I looked at the Callie and Dillen medium hobo and they are HUGE, the top is sort of domed to fold over , and they just seemed too big. But, Sophie is perfect. She is similar in size to my fav coach bag ever, the avery hobo. My problem with the avery was it snapped close and the strap was too short, and alas since it is coach,  not adjustable. Here she is next to my bday gift from hubby, pebble grain hobo in persimmon.



Two gorgeous bags! Love the colors and style !


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Sophie came today!! Wowza.... shes awesome. I was afraid she would be too big.... I looked at the Callie and Dillen medium hobo and they are HUGE, the top is sort of domed to fold over , and they just seemed too big. But, Sophie is perfect. She is similar in size to my fav coach bag ever, the avery hobo. My problem with the avery was it snapped close and the strap was too short, and alas since it is coach,  not adjustable. Here she is next to my bday gift from hubby, pebble grain hobo in persimmon.



Congrats BW!

Sophie is beautiful!  And so is your persimmon hobo!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Suzwhat said:


> This bag looks just perfect and the Saints charm is the perfect addition!



Thank you! 

No matter where I am physically, I'm always a member of the Who Dat nation! lol


----------



## Danzie89

Danzie89 said:


> My thrift store find yesterday! It's not quite as substantial as my vintage AWL Norfolk Satchel (which I adore and use primarily in the winter months), but the I couldn't resist subtle pink color and the bag looks to be hardly ever worn. Anyone know when this was produced? I've been looking online and I think it's the small o ring slouch bag. Please inform!



I did some more research--I'm fairly certain this is the small o ring slouch bag from the Riviera collection. Anyone know when that collection was sold?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

BadWolf10 said:


> Sophie came today!! Wowza.... shes awesome. I was afraid she would be too big.... I looked at the Callie and Dillen medium hobo and they are HUGE, the top is sort of domed to fold over , and they just seemed too big. But, Sophie is perfect. She is similar in size to my fav coach bag ever, the avery hobo. My problem with the avery was it snapped close and the strap was too short, and alas since it is coach,  not adjustable. Here she is next to my bday gift from hubby, pebble grain hobo in persimmon.




Just gorgeous in the Natural!


----------



## BadWolf10

So I have a question for all of us Dooney girls....  I was trolling through another thread and came across something. Out of curiosity how do you all "manage" your handbags addiction, lol? One lady said she has a monthly budget, another said one-in-one-out. Just curious how you do it..... Since I  bought my first Dooney this summer, I have been a little (ok a lot) obsessed. But I have finally figured out what works for me. So I currently have 3 Dooneys, and I actually sold the saffiano leathers I had purchased. I really love the pebbled leather, but mostly the rich look of leather vs saffiano leather, so I sold what I knew I wasnt going to be in love with forever.... anywho, just curious if your "method" of management lol.


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> So I have a question for all of us Dooney girls....  I was trolling through another thread and came across something. Out of curiosity how do you all "manage" your handbags addiction, lol? One lady said she has a monthly budget, another said one-in-one-out. Just curious how you do it..... Since I  bought my first Dooney this summer, I have been a little (ok a lot) obsessed. But I have finally figured out what works for me. So I currently have 3 Dooneys, and I actually sold the saffiano leathers I had purchased. I really love the pebbled leather, but mostly the rich look of leather vs saffiano leather, so I sold what I knew I wasnt going to be in love with forever.... anywho, just curious if your "method" of management lol.


I'm a single mom nurse....so. If I make a purchase, I make myself work an extra shift to justify it.
OR
Buy it off QVC, where the monthly easy pay option is quite manageable.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadW:*  I have no good answers.   I do a terrible job of 'managing' my purchases.  Once I start,  it's hard to stop,  especially when there are sales.  If I don't buy that first one,  I'm ok.   But if the sale is good,  I'm not content until I buy several.


----------



## AnotherPurse

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadW:*  I have no good answers.   I do a terrible job of 'managing' my purchases.  Once I start,  it's hard to stop,  especially when there are sales.  If I don't buy that first one,  I'm ok.   But if the sale is good,  I'm not content until I buy several.




Ditto! I am probably not anyone's example of smart about all of this. I sell bags, buy on easy pay and heavy discounts and eBay it as well. But, if I want something I get it without hesitation. I have yet to convince myself that I can wait, a bag will always be there blah, blah!  Rather I am the one that says "yah, I spent 500 bucks but I saved 300!"  When I started my Dooney collection I sold every purse I owned. I flipped handbags on eBay and got my first 20-25 Dooneys for less than 300.


----------



## cutesheeps

You can toss me into bad management pile. I'm same as BadWolf for sure. If I refrain from buying any bags at all, then I'm good. But as soon as I buy that first thing, several more follow and it's worse if something isn't going to be around for long or the sale is really good. I've only just started my pricey handbag collection about two years ago, so it's not too bad. I have a couple Coach, 1 MK and I bought my first Dooney 2 years ago (domed satchel tsv). Now I've added...5 more to that. The only good thing is that after I go on a rampage I tend to calm down for a few months.

What I have started/am starting is selling things I don't have a true use or love for. It's not very much at the moment, but I figure getting the power to let go is the first step.


----------



## BadWolf10

cutesheeps said:


> You can toss me into bad management pile. I'm same as BadWolf for sure. If I refrain from buying any bags at all, then I'm good. But as soon as I buy that first thing, several more follow and it's worse if something isn't going to be around for long or the sale is really good. I've only just started my pricey handbag collection about two years ago, so it's not too bad. I have a couple Coach, 1 MK and I bought my first Dooney 2 years ago (domed satchel tsv). Now I've added...5 more to that. The only good thing is that after I go on a rampage I tend to calm down for a few months.
> 
> What I have started/am starting is selling things I don't have a true use or love for. It's not very much at the moment, but I figure getting the power to let go is the first step.



I agree about the power to let go.... it helps when I really sit down and think about what I really LOVE and what I just like. But sometimes its really hard to let things go sometimes.


----------



## cutesheeps

Ohh I am so dumb. I meant I am the same as lavenderjunkie! Maybe it's sleepy time haha. But I think my original statement still can apply too haha. 

Yes it can be very hard! Because when I bought a thing, I must have liked something about it in that moment, so I try to find what that was and see if I still feel that way, or if I can get "the feel" from something else I already have. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## BadWolf10

cutesheeps said:


> Ohh I am so dumb. I meant I am the same as lavenderjunkie! Maybe it's sleepy time haha. But I think my original statement still can apply too haha.
> 
> Yes it can be very hard! Because when I bought a thing, I must have liked something about it in that moment, so I try to find what that was and see if I still feel that way, or if I can get "the feel" from something else I already have. I hope that makes sense.



Totally makes sense


----------



## Julie Ann

BadWolf10 said:


> So I have a question for all of us Dooney girls....  I was trolling through another thread and came across something. Out of curiosity how do you all "manage" your handbags addiction, lol? One lady said she has a monthly budget, another said one-in-one-out. Just curious how you do it..... Since I  bought my first Dooney this summer, I have been a little (ok a lot) obsessed. But I have finally figured out what works for me. So I currently have 3 Dooneys, and I actually sold the saffiano leathers I had purchased. I really love the pebbled leather, but mostly the rich look of leather vs saffiano leather, so I sold what I knew I wasnt going to be in love with forever.... anywho, just curious if your "method" of management lol.



I have no self control right now at all. The worst part is, is I started liking this brand in October and it's only the end of December, and I've purchased about 10 dooneys. I'm trying to go on a ban, but I'm finding its hard to still look at videos, and be current with the purse forum and not want to look into a certain bag. That just feeds my addiction. I've paid several of my bags off. But I still owe on a few. And only one bag out of my collection did I pay in full, and luckily that was a QVC bag that I'm doing the easy pay on.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadW:*  I thought about your question a little more last night.  Everyone on this forum is in a different circumstance.  And everyone is in a different money situation.   Some are younger, raising families, and some are single and some are retired.  If you love handbags,  reading the forum, watching the Dooney shows,  checking ebay and ILoveDooney for sales.... it's like potato chips.  You crave more and more.


Each one of us has to decide how much money we can spend on handbags each month or year.  And then we have to find a way to stick to that.  For some of us,  we would rather buy a new handbag than eat out or take a vacation.  Some people spend money on fancy coffee, going out for drinks, etc.   The list of how to spend your money is long,  but money is often limited.  We each need to decide what is important to us and make the trade-offs.


Handbags are not a necessity.... one or two are enough.  It doesn't make sense to buy a lot of handbags if you don't have the money for it.  We all have to figure out how to pay our bills,  provide for our families, and save for the future.  If there is money left over.... then we get to play... handbags,  theater, vacations, new cars, etc.   If you have to worry about how you will pay for that next handbag or juggle credit cards,  then it's just not worth it.  You won't really enjoy the handbag if it comes with baggage.


When I say 'you',  I don't mean anyone specifically.  I'm just talking about different situations and different people.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadW:*  I thought about your question a little more last night.  Everyone on this forum is in a different circumstance.  And everyone is in a different money situation.   Some are younger, raising families, and some are single and some are retired.  If you love handbags,  reading the forum, watching the Dooney shows,  checking ebay and ILoveDooney for sales.... it's like potato chips.  You crave more and more.
> 
> 
> Each one of us has to decide how much money we can spend on handbags each month or year.  And then we have to find a way to stick to that.  For some of us,  we would rather buy a new handbag than eat out or take a vacation.  Some people spend money on fancy coffee, going out for drinks, etc.   The list of how to spend your money is long,  but money is often limited.  We each need to decide what is important to us and make the trade-offs.
> 
> 
> Handbags are not a necessity.... one or two are enough.  It doesn't make sense to buy a lot of handbags if you don't have the money for it.  We all have to figure out how to pay our bills,  provide for our families, and save for the future.  If there is money left over.... then we get to play... handbags,  theater, vacations, new cars, etc.   If you have to worry about how you will pay for that next handbag or juggle credit cards,  then it's just not worth it.  You won't really enjoy the handbag if it comes with baggage.
> 
> 
> When I say 'you',  I don't mean anyone specifically.  I'm just talking about different situations and different people.




Well said!!  I equate each of my purchases with something someone else has spent money on such as; my sister-in -law and her significant other love to go the the gambling casinos for a weekend about once every 6 weeks.  That's 1  & 1/2 handbag each time or more if she looses money!!  Even if we have the money, somehow being older I still feel I have to justify these treats for myself to myself!! Part of my upbringing I guess.  Both of my parents are gone so there's really nobody but myself looking over my shoulder!  Hubby's really good about it all....


----------



## BadWolf10

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well said!!  I equate each of my purchases with something someone else has spent money on such as; my sister-in -law and her significant other love to go the the gambling casinos for a weekend about once every 6 weeks.  That's 1  & 1/2 handbag each time or more if she looses money!!  Even if we have the money, somehow being older I still feel I have to justify these treats for myself to myself!! Part of my upbringing I guess.  Both of my parents are gone so there's really nobody but myself looking over my shoulder!  Hubby's really good about it all....


 
I agree with both of you  I used to own many, many inexpensive bags. Then I realized I had a real problem. So I sold them all, and started over (that was about 7 years ago). That was the first time I realized I had a problem. I finally figured out it was a stress reliever. Once I figured that out, I have been better at managing. I try to keep my total bags at 6 or below (including my 2 coach I will not sell, as they were gifts from my mom and daughter). So I sort of do the one-in-one-out thing. 


I also equate my purchases.... my sister won't hesitate to buy expensive sunglasses, my hubby likes his Xbox one video games, etc. I think the hardest thing for me is that when I find a style I love, I start wanting to get more than one. And I really have to try hard to not buy more than one, lol. I think my biggest challenge is keeping the balance, making sure that I don't go over board while also allowing myself to have something that I love. Hubby is also great about it. We both work hard and are quite responsible with money.


I also hope my post didn't offend anyone, I was just curious how you all deal with it too. For me, it's been a process, and I think I finally have a grip on it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I agree with both of you  I used to own many, many inexpensive bags. Then I realized I had a real problem. So I sold them all, and started over (that was about 7 years ago). That was the first time I realized I had a problem. I finally figured out it was a stress reliever. Once I figured that out, I have been better at managing. I try to keep my total bags at 6 or below (including my 2 coach I will not sell, as they were gifts from my mom and daughter). So I sort of do the one-in-one-out thing.
> 
> 
> I also equate my purchases.... my sister won't hesitate to buy expensive sunglasses, my hubby likes his Xbox one video games, etc. I think the hardest thing for me is that when I find a style I love, I start wanting to get more than one. And I really have to try hard to not buy more than one, lol. I think my biggest challenge is keeping the balance, making sure that I don't go over board while also allowing myself to have something that I love. Hubby is also great about it. We both work hard and are quite responsible with money.
> 
> 
> I also hope my post didn't offend anyone, I was just curious how you all deal with it too. For me, it's been a process, and I think I finally have a grip on it.



I doubt that your post offended anyone; certainly not me.   I will be the first to admit that I have a handbag problem, but I have come to grips with it.  I'm sure plenty of people think that I am "wasting money," but it's my money so I will "waste" it as I please.  I don't make excuses nor do I feel compelled to justify to anyone.   

Handbags are my one single extravagance and I enjoy them.  They are collectibles to me, and more interesting than glass figurines or coins...haha.   I never sell any of my bags, though I have given away a lot (I have two daughters, two DIL's, a sister, friends,  and several nieces.).   I keep my absolute favorites and love that I have a large collection to play with, kind of like Barbie dolls for grownups.  

All that said, I do have periodic bouts of _Handbag Guilt_ where I mentally calculate the investment I have in the bags...it's an eye opener for sure.     I sometimes have to take a break from TPF, because visiting here everyday feeds the addiction.


----------



## reginatina

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadW:*  I have no good answers.   I do a terrible job of 'managing' my purchases.  Once I start,  it's hard to stop,  especially when there are sales.  If I don't buy that first one,  I'm ok.   But if the sale is good,  I'm not content until I buy several.




When it comes to handbags, I'm exactly the same way.  Clothes and shoes I have no issues with (I don't wear jewelry or make up, so don't spend money on those things).  When I want a handbag, I will obsess about it until I get it.


----------



## handbaghuntress

I have always loved handbags, at age 18 my boyfriend (now hubby) bought me my first dooney. Ever since then I have loved dooney, yeah I buy michael kors and coach along with a few lv when budget allows. But dooney has held up better than all of them so I gravitate towards them. I normally will sell bags I no longer use on eBay and then use that money to buy a new one or a pre owned one. I'm in my late 20s and a stay at home mom to two small children. I'm thankful that I have that privilege to stay home so we stay on a pretty strict budget. So I know that if I want a new one it normally means I need to sell one to make the money for it. I get questions about it all the time from family and even the mailman once but I just simply tell them I make the money to buy it and it never gets taken away from our needs. I do ask for handbags on Christmas, birthdays ect. I never have the guilt then for buying a new bag because the money came from selling my own bags. Doing it this way makes me really figure out if the bag I want is worth getting rid of another one lol.


----------



## swags

MiaBorsa said:


> I doubt that your post offended anyone; certainly not me*.   I will be the first to admit that I have a handbag problem, but I have come to grips with it.  I'm sure plenty of people think that I am "wasting money," but it's my money so I will "waste" it as I please.  I don't make excuses nor do I feel compelled to justify to anyone. *
> 
> Handbags are my one single extravagance and I enjoy them.  They are collectibles to me, and more interesting than glass figurines or coins...haha.   I never sell any of my bags, though I have given away a lot (I have two daughters, two DIL's, a sister, friends,  and several nieces.).   I keep my absolute favorites and love that I have a large collection to play with, kind of like Barbie dolls for grownups.
> 
> All that said, I do have periodic bouts of _Handbag Guilt_ where I mentally calculate the investment I have in the bags...it's an eye opener for sure.     I sometimes have to take a break from TPF, because visiting here everyday feeds the addiction.



This is me!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I doubt that your post offended anyone; certainly not me.   I will be the first to admit that I have a handbag problem, but I have come to grips with it.  I'm sure plenty of people think that I am "wasting money," but it's my money so I will "waste" it as I please.  I don't make excuses nor do I feel compelled to justify to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Handbags are my one single extravagance and I enjoy them.  They are collectibles to me, and more interesting than glass figurines or coins...haha.   I never sell any of my bags, though I have given away a lot (I have two daughters, two DIL's, a sister, friends,  and several nieces.).   I keep my absolute favorites and love that I have a large collection to play with, kind of like Barbie dolls for grownups.
> 
> 
> 
> All that said, I do have periodic bouts of _Handbag Guilt_ where I mentally calculate the investment I have in the bags...it's an eye opener for sure.     I sometimes have to take a break from TPF, because visiting here everyday feeds the addiction.




I couldn't have said this ANY BETTER!!! This is me, completely!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My good friend bought me this wristlet for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> My good friend bought me this wristlet for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218886



Hi BBG!

She is a good friend!   I love the colors too!

Congrats on your first Dooney!  I hope you enjoy carrying it!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BeachBagGal said:


> My good friend bought me this wristlet for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218886




Awesome!!! Love the color combo, so fun... I won't be surprised if you post your second Dooney very soon. [emoji16]. They are addicting!


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BBG!
> 
> She is a good friend!   I love the colors too!
> 
> Congrats on your first Dooney!  I hope you enjoy carrying it!



Thanks! She definitely is! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Awesome!!! Love the color combo, so fun... I won't be surprised if you post your second Dooney very soon. [emoji16]. They are addicting!



Love the color combo too - totally my colors! Adding another purse brand to the mix for me is a scary thought lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awesome!!! Love the color combo, so fun... I won't be surprised if you post your second Dooney very soon. [emoji16]. They are addicting!



I'm assuming the handle is vachetta leather? I'm not very familiar with vachetta. It darkens over time, correct? Do you use leather conditioner or a spray stain repellent?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BeachBagGal said:


> My good friend bought me this wristlet for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218886


Congrats on your first Dooney! So cute! Love the color! I have the grey chevron phone wristlet and I love the print!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm assuming the handle is vachetta leather? I'm not very familiar with vachetta. It darkens over time, correct? Do you use leather conditioner or a spray stain repellent?


You can use a spray to protect. I used the apple water and stain protector.  It does darken a little over time.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Here's my new Gretta letter carrier in white/tan . Bought it for those times I just need to carry a few things and wanna be hands free. Still trying it out (in my house) to see how I like her!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my new Gretta letter carrier in white/tan . Bought it for those times I just need to carry a few things and wanna be hands free. Still trying it out (in my house) to see how I like her!




It's darling!  Hope you love it!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my new Gretta letter carrier in white/tan . Bought it for those times I just need to carry a few things and wanna be hands free. Still trying it out (in my house) to see how I like her!



Cute bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my new Gretta letter carrier in white/tan . Bought it for those times I just need to carry a few things and wanna be hands free. Still trying it out (in my house) to see how I like her!


So cute!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> It's darling!  Hope you love it!!!





MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!





MrsKC said:


> So cute!



Thanks girls! She is a cutie! Just wish she was a little cheaper! So mad Ilovedooney has the 20$ off 100 just a few days after I ordered this and a coin purse! Just my luck!  It will probably be cheaper after Christmas too, but then maybe they wouldn't have the color I like! It's all such a gamble!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks girls! She is a cutie! Just wish she was a little cheaper! So mad Ilovedooney has the 20$ off 100 just a few days after I ordered this and a coin purse! Just my luck!  It will probably be cheaper after Christmas too, but then maybe they wouldn't have the color I like! It's all such a gamble!



That happened to me once, try contacting them and see if they can credit the sale, if its less than 14 days. Very cute!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> That happened to me once, try contacting them and see if they can credit the sale, if its less than 14 days. Very cute!!


Thanks, I may just do that and see what they say!


----------



## janiesea3

Got these beauties on day 13 or 14, when more Chelsea's showed up in more colors for $149. I got black & dark grey.  (I wish I had've been able to afford more colors!! I WANT THEM ALL!!!)


----------



## AnotherPurse

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 3220539
> 
> 
> Got these beauties on day 13 or 14, when more Chelsea's showed up in more colors for $149. I got black & dark grey.  (I wish I had've been able to afford more colors!! I WANT THEM ALL!!!)




They are gorgeous. I wish I could have too. It was an awesome deal!!! I got the dark grey one too. I love this style!


----------



## BadWolf10

Just beautiful!


----------



## Julie Ann

I got my mini Kendall crossbody on the 12 days of Dooney. I did a review on her, and compared her size to my Bitsy bag. http://youtu.be/-3dGrg_SAZs


----------



## Suzwhat

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 3220539
> 
> 
> Got these beauties on day 13 or 14, when more Chelsea's showed up in more colors for $149. I got black & dark grey.  (I wish I had've been able to afford more colors!! I WANT THEM ALL!!!)




Great deal and great bags!


----------



## Suzwhat

Julie Ann said:


> I got my mini Kendall crossbody on the 12 days of Dooney. I did a review on her, and compared her size to my Bitsy bag. http://youtu.be/-3dGrg_SAZs




It is beautiful and I loved your video.  You did a great job.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> I got my mini Kendall crossbody on the 12 days of Dooney. I did a review on her, and compared her size to my Bitsy bag. http://youtu.be/-3dGrg_SAZs


Looks great, love both of your bags! I enjoyed watching a few of your videos!  How light in color would you say your  oyster bitsy is? Does it look like a light grayish  shade IRL ? Or more mauve? It's hard to tell on camera . I'm hoping I could wear it year round, what do you think.? TIA .


----------



## Thatsmypurse

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 3220539
> 
> 
> Got these beauties on day 13 or 14, when more Chelsea's showed up in more colors for $149. I got black & dark grey.  (I wish I had've been able to afford more colors!! I WANT THEM ALL!!!)


Gorgeous ! 
Love both colors! Almost hard to tell the difference in the pic!


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> Looks great, love both of your bags! I enjoyed watching a few of your videos!  How light in color would you say your  oyster bitsy is? Does it look like a light grayish  shade IRL ? Or more mauve? It's hard to tell on camera . I'm hoping I could wear it year round, what do you think.? TIA .


It's more of a mauve pinky shade. I'm going to use this Bitsy year around. I wanted a color for all seasons. I think the oyster is perfect in the pebble leather. Now I've seen the Saffiano in this color and it's more lighter in comparison.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> It's more of a mauve pinky shade. I'm going to use this Bitsy year around. I wanted a color for all seasons. I think the oyster is perfect in the pebble leather. Now I've seen the Saffiano in this color and it's more lighter in comparison.


Thanks! That's what I was hoping ! it looks like a great color! I like the look of the pebbled leather better in this style for me.  The  Saffiano leather is pretty, but looks more dressy in this style and that's not what I'm going for! Lol! Now to find a pebbled bitsy in Oyster, and at a good price! I may call some outlets tomorrow , just hope they are shippable! I don't have any outlets by me! Thanks again. Julie Ann!


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! That's what I was hoping ! it looks like a great color! I like the look of the pebbled leather better in this style for me.  The  Saffiano leather is pretty, but looks more dressy in this style and that's not what I'm going for! Lol! Now to find a pebbled bitsy in Oyster, and at a good price! I may call some outlets tomorrow , just hope they are shippable! I don't have any outlets by me! Thanks again. Julie Ann!


No problem! I'll keep my eyes open if I see one. I got this at Macy's online. They had this particular color marked down around thanksgiving this year. I liked it so much that I got a regular size zip zip to match lol!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> No problem! I'll keep my eyes open if I see one. I got this at Macy's online. They had this particular color marked down around thanksgiving this year. I liked it so much that I got a regular size zip zip to match lol!


Yes I saw your video where you were showing both! So cute! If you like a color and style, why not? Sometimes you need a bigger bag and sometimes you need a bitsy! Macys online only has black and caramel now  Dooney.com has it, but full price! I'm thinking maybe after Christmas there will be more sales! I think I have a few bags in my closet to hold me over!


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes I saw your video where you were showing both! So cute! If you like a color and style, why not? Sometimes you need a bigger bag and sometimes you need a bitsy! Macys online only has black and caramel now  Dooney.com has it, but full price! I'm thinking maybe after Christmas there will be more sales! I think I have a few bags in my closet to hold me over!


That's the hard part for me. When I get s bag in my head, I have to have it now. LOL!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> That's the hard part for me. When I get s bag in my head, I have to have it now. LOL!


Yes! That's me exactly ! That's why I'll be calling the outlets tomorrow ASAP! I also like the aubergine colored bitsy , but I know that color won't go with as much as Oyster! Fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> Yes! That's me exactly ! That's why I'll be calling the outlets tomorrow ASAP! I also like the aubergine colored bitsy , but I know that color won't go with as much as Oyster! Fingers crossed for me!


I ordered a zip zip in elephant in the Saffiano, before I ever decided on the black. That color is so pretty. And it would be a neutral and go with everything. It's so pretty. And I don't feel like you have to baby that leather. Plus it's a crossbody you can dress it up or down. They have it on QVC and on easy pays. I've seen it this week on as is. Keep watch bc someone may change there mind. I think you would like it too.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> I ordered a zip zip in elephant in the Saffiano, before I ever decided on the black. That color is so pretty. And it would be a neutral and go with everything. It's so pretty. And I don't feel like you have to baby that leather. Plus it's a crossbody you can dress it up or down. They have it on QVC and on easy pays. I've seen it this week on as is. Keep watch bc someone may change there mind. I think you would like it too.


I was looking at the saffiano ones, but I really love the two toned look of the pebbled leather, it just looks more casual to me , which is what I want. I will take another look though! Thanks for your thoughts! Have a great night!


----------



## ahirau

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 3220539
> 
> 
> Got these beauties on day 13 or 14, when more Chelsea's showed up in more colors for $149. I got black & dark grey.  (I wish I had've been able to afford more colors!! I WANT THEM ALL!!!)


Great deal on the Chelseas!  I like both colors, especially the grey, enjoy these beauties!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 3220539
> 
> 
> Got these beauties on day 13 or 14, when more Chelsea's showed up in more colors for $149. I got black & dark grey.  (I wish I had've been able to afford more colors!! I WANT THEM ALL!!!)




I love a Chelsea! What beauties you have. That Dark Grey is such a nice color.


----------



## only dooney

jeep317 said:


> Oh boy. On a random July day this year I walked into the QVC outlet store looking for Rachael Ray cookware. Dooney's happened to be $89 that day, but I've never paid any attention to the brand before...I was into Coach, Kate Spade, & Brighton. Sitting in the case all neglected was the small florentine satchel in grey. I didn't have a grey bag, so I thought why not...it's $89. Here we are 5 months later and I've got 14 Dooneys. How did this happen? &#128514;
> 
> Family pic-


Oh my, what a beautiful family of Dooneys you have, Jeep317!  I can completely relate to how addictive it is after you get one... then it's sooooo hard not to resist another one and another one and yet, another one 

Do you have a favorite?


----------



## RuedeNesle

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 3220539
> 
> 
> Got these beauties on day 13 or 14, when more Chelsea's showed up in more colors for $149. I got black & dark grey.  (I wish I had've been able to afford more colors!! I WANT THEM ALL!!!)



Hi J!

I love your two Chelsea bags!  Both are beautiful! 

Congrats!


----------



## jeep317

only dooney said:


> Oh my, what a beautiful family of Dooneys you have, Jeep317!  I can completely relate to how addictive it is after you get one... then it's sooooo hard not to resist another one and another one and yet, another one
> 
> Do you have a favorite?




It's like picking a favorite child! &#128561;


----------



## MiaBorsa

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 3220539
> 
> 
> Got these beauties on day 13 or 14, when more Chelsea's showed up in more colors for $149. I got black & dark grey.  (I wish I had've been able to afford more colors!! I WANT THEM ALL!!!)



Gorgeous!!   Congrats.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> I ordered a zip zip in elephant in the Saffiano, before I ever decided on the black. That color is so pretty. And it would be a neutral and go with everything. It's so pretty. And I don't feel like you have to baby that leather. Plus it's a crossbody you can dress it up or down. They have it on QVC and on easy pays. I've seen it this week on as is. Keep watch bc someone may change there mind. I think you would like it too.


Julie Ann, I know how much you love the Zip zips, thought I would let you know the Saffiano zip zips on Ilovedooney are 139.00 with a coupon for 20.00 off when you use code "gift" , making it $119.00! They have some nice colors! 
I know I wanted a bitsy, but couldnt resist this awesome deal! I got the Bordeaux color! Gorgeous, I also think they have some brighter colored Pebbled Zip Zips too!


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> Julie Ann, I know how much you love the Zip zips, thought I would let you know the Saffiano zip zips on Ilovedooney are 139.00 with a coupon for 20.00 off when you use code "gift" , making it $119.00! They have some nice colors!
> I know I wanted a bitsy, but couldnt resist this awesome deal! I got the Bordeaux color! Gorgeous, I also think they have some brighter colored Pebbled Zip Zips too!


 oh girl I know.... Im trying to resist. Its so hard! LOL! I have a buckley bag that Im trying to save for. I just keep looking at my credit card balance, and saying... no Julie.. LOL!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> oh girl I know.... Im trying to resist. Its so hard! LOL! I have a buckley bag that Im trying to save for. I just keep looking at my credit card balance, and saying... no Julie.. LOL!


I know what you mean! I just couldn't believe the price! Can't even get a bitsy for that price! I'm still on the lookout for a bitsy though  too! And then that's REALLY it for ahile! Hoping I can find one in Jan. At a good price! That's my. Birthday month anyway, so I have an excuse!


----------



## Twoboyz

Im a little late in catching up with this thread....



BadWolf10 said:


> So I have a question for all of us Dooney girls....  I was trolling through another thread and came across something. Out of curiosity how do you all "manage" your handbags addiction, lol? One lady said she has a monthly budget, another said one-in-one-out. Just curious how you do it..... Since I  bought my first Dooney this summer, I have been a little (ok a lot) obsessed. But I have finally figured out what works for me. So I currently have 3 Dooneys, and I actually sold the saffiano leathers I had purchased. I really love the pebbled leather, but mostly the rich look of leather vs saffiano leather, so I sold what I knew I wasnt going to be in love with forever.... anywho, just curious if your "method" of management lol.




This is a great question. I think I found myself in each and every response. Handbags are just about everything for me. I admire other brands and sometimes buy them, but I often end up returning them because they just don't "feel" like a Dooney. I wish that wasn't the case because I find a lot of bags in other brands very beautiful and eye catching. I don't go out a lot or take vacations so this is it. They just bring me so much joy. I do that thing where I turn everything into a Dooney, like one shopping trip to Costco or SAMs Club (OMG)! If only we didn't need food! Lol!  

Sometimes I stop for a little while because I say what am I doing?  Then I go right back to it because Dooney comes out with a new style or a love for an existing style is rekindled. I think I would have to stop coming here or watching YouTube and I enjoy these activities so much. I would really miss it and all of you. [emoji4]



BeachBagGal said:


> My good friend bought me this wristlet for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218886




Very cute! I just got this one in Taupe and I just love it! 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Here's my new Gretta letter carrier in white/tan . Bought it for those times I just need to carry a few things and wanna be hands free. Still trying it out (in my house) to see how I like her!




Very cute! I love mine in white with black. It has come in handy on several occasions. Glad you found it. 



janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 3220539
> 
> 
> Got these beauties on day 13 or 14, when more Chelsea's showed up in more colors for $149. I got black & dark grey.  (I wish I had've been able to afford more colors!! I WANT THEM ALL!!!)




Congrats! Chelsea is a great bag. I know what you mean about wanting them all! I can say that for quite a few Dooneys. [emoji16]



Julie Ann said:


> I got my mini Kendall crossbody on the 12 days of Dooney. I did a review on her, and compared her size to my Bitsy bag. http://youtu.be/-3dGrg_SAZs




Adorable! Love your videos Julie!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*2boyz;*  your response hit a cord with me.  Many of us get a lot of pleasure from buying and wearing and looking at our Dooneys.  There are other things in our lives,  but enjoying the handbags is a little bit of special in otherwise hectic and stressful lives.


----------



## BadWolf10

Julie Ann said:


> I got my mini Kendall crossbody on the 12 days of Dooney. I did a review on her, and compared her size to my Bitsy bag. http://youtu.be/-3dGrg_SAZs



Just watched your video, and a few others, awesome! I love the way you go over the details of the bag, like pockets and interior, because that is uber important to me..... you have s cute collection!


----------



## Julie Ann

BadWolf10 said:


> Just watched your video, and a few others, awesome! I love the way you go over the details of the bag, like pockets and interior, because that is uber important to me..... you have s cute collection!


 
Thanks for the watch!! Im sure I forget a lot of things. LOL!


----------



## BadWolf10

So I caved.... I really want a small crossbody for travel and such. Scored a Dillen letter carrier for 79 on ILD


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> So I caved.... I really want a small crossbody for travel and such. Scored a Dillen letter carrier for 79 on ILD


Congrats! I just got my Gretta letter carrier a few days ago! It's really cute and will be great when I just need a small bag with just essentials! What color did you get?


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Congrats! I just got my Gretta letter carrier a few days ago! It's really cute and will be great when I just need a small bag with just essentials! What color did you get?



I bought it in sand. Its light but will match everything in summer


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I bought it in sand. Its light but will match everything in summer


That's a great neutral color! Enjoy! Merry Christmas!


----------



## BadWolf10

Merry Christmas!! My awesome hubby bought these at the Dooney outlet for me for christmas! Florentine twist hobo and Eva wallet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadW*:  love the Florentine twist hobo and your new wallet is a great companion for it.  Enjoy your new treasures.   You've trained your hubby well.... he went for the  best.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadW*:  love the Florentine twist hobo and your new wallet is a great companion for it.  Enjoy your new treasures.   You've trained your hubby well.... he went for the  best.



Thanks  He's pretty awesome


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> I know what you mean! I just couldn't believe the price! Can't even get a bitsy for that price! I'm still on the lookout for a bitsy though  too! And then that's REALLY it for ahile! Hoping I can find one in Jan. At a good price! That's my. Birthday month anyway, so I have an excuse!


Go to QVC stat!! They have an as is oyster Bitsy!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> Go to QVC stat!! They have an as is oyster Bitsy!!!


I just  woke up and checked QVC and saw it, and YES I ordered it!!! Then I logged on to TPF and saw your post ! Thanks for keeping an eye out for me! I hope I get a good one!


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> I just  woke up and checked QVC and saw it, and YES I ordered it!!! Then I logged on to TPF and saw your post ! Thanks for keeping an eye out for me! I hope I get a good one!



Oh good!! LOL! I was worried when I saw that it was gone and I hadn't gotten a response yet  Bahahaha! I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's in perfect condition


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> Oh good!! LOL! I was worried when I saw that it was gone and I hadn't gotten a response yet  Bahahaha! I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's in perfect condition


Thanks Julie Ann! Your so sweet! Im usually not up this early (on my days off) but I couldn't sleep! So I went online! Maybe it was meant to be! lol! Hope you had a nice Holiday!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

I still paid a little more for this bitsy, than the Bordeaux Zip Zip I ordered from ILovedooney, but at least I got 5 easy pays on QVC and it was still a nice price as long as it's in good condition! Now the waiting begins! EDD...1/4/2016


----------



## Julie Ann

Thatsmypurse said:


> I still paid a little more for this bitsy, than the Bordeaux Zip Zip I ordered from ILovedooney, but at least I got 5 easy pays on QVC and it was still a nice price as long as it's in good condition! Now the waiting begins! EDD...1/4/2016


LOL! The shipping and tax is what gets you when buying from QVC. I prefer it though bc of the easy pay. I've only bought one from them tho. It was the black/black Saffiano zip zip. I couldn't find it on sale anywhere plus it was the first Dooney I ever bought. I know better now... But I paid full price for that zip zip.


----------



## BadWolf10

Macys.com has some deal of the day  sales on Dooney. Its worth a look, I saw a few sales that were better than ILD.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Julie Ann said:


> LOL! The shipping and tax is what gets you when buying from QVC. I prefer it though bc of the easy pay. I've only bought one from them tho. It was the black/black Saffiano zip zip. I couldn't find it on sale anywhere plus it was the first Dooney I ever bought. I know better now... But I paid full price for that zip zip.


Yeah, it wasn't a bad price, and that color is still full price online and isn't a "shippable" color at the outlets, so I figured it was my best bet if I wanted that color! The great deal I got on my large Zip Zip makes up for it, and yes the easy pays definitely makes it worth it! I love your black Saff Zip zip , saw it when you did the review on your bitsy!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Macys.com has some deal of the day  sales on Dooney. Its worth a look, I saw a few sales that were better than ILD.


Thanks, took a look, but the bitsy bags weren't on sale .


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks, took a look, but the bitsy bags weren't on sale .



 yea, only a few. Im glad you found the bitsy in the color you wanted, its always an awesome feeling when you find that one you have been searching for


----------



## Suzwhat

BadWolf10 said:


> Merry Christmas!! My awesome hubby bought these at the Dooney outlet for me for christmas! Florentine twist hobo and Eva wallet.




Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Merry Christmas!! My awesome hubby bought these at the Dooney outlet for me for christmas! Florentine twist hobo and Eva wallet.



Wow, those are gorgeous!   Hubby did good!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Merry Christmas!! My awesome hubby bought these at the Dooney outlet for me for christmas! Florentine twist hobo and Eva wallet.


Ooh gorgeous! Didn't see this before! hubby did great!


----------



## luvcoach2

BadWolf10 said:


> Merry Christmas!! My awesome hubby bought these at the Dooney outlet for me for christmas! Florentine twist hobo and Eva wallet.


 
Looks like your hubby did a great job.  Congratulations and Enjoy!!!


----------



## Wendy91602

BadWolf10 said:


> So I have a question for all of us Dooney girls....  I was trolling through another thread and came across something. Out of curiosity how do you all "manage" your handbags addiction, lol? One lady said she has a monthly budget, another said one-in-one-out. Just curious how you do it..... Since I  bought my first Dooney this summer, I have been a little (ok a lot) obsessed. But I have finally figured out what works for me. So I currently have 3 Dooneys, and I actually sold the saffiano leathers I had purchased. I really love the pebbled leather, but mostly the rich look of leather vs saffiano leather, so I sold what I knew I wasnt going to be in love with forever.... anywho, just curious if your "method" of management lol.



I'm very new to purse forum - I began reading it a few weeks ago, and realized I'd found a great resource: people who understand what to my friends and family is a completely mysterious hobby. I haven't been paying retail for any of my purses and wallets, but I still am shocked that I collected probably 100 purses and about thirty wallets in the last three years. I've found wonderful things in charity thrift shops, estate sales, eBay and Etsy. I've learned over time what the signs of authenticity are for various brands. For Dooney, for example, there is a whole blog horsekeeping.com so I learned (too late) that my new Dooney and Bourke was a knockoff. I started with Fossil, and I still prefer their wallets, but they are cheap compared to Dooneys, Fendi and Furla. I am confronting the reality that these are "bags," - receptacles women use to carry everything from band aids to water bottles, iPads and sunglasses. Men, by and large, get along with pockets. 

My management strategy is only forming now - I have a collection of Anne Klein bags, a design from the 80s in different colors, so I'm selling some of them. I like Dooney and Bourke, but right now I find myself admiring Italian bags. 

I'm glad to know I'm not alone. That's comforting. I do see other people spending their disposable income on other stuff that wouldn't be fun for me. When I get a new bag, sometimes I want to bring it to bed with me. I mentioned it to my partner; he laughed.


----------



## BadWolf10

Wendy91602 said:


> I'm very new to purse forum - I began reading it a few weeks ago, and realized I'd found a great resource: people who understand what to my friends and family is a completely mysterious hobby. I haven't been paying retail for any of my purses and wallets, but I still am shocked that I collected probably 100 purses and about thirty wallets in the last three years. I've found wonderful things in charity thrift shops, estate sales, eBay and Etsy. I've learned over time what the signs of authenticity are for various brands. For Dooney, for example, there is a whole blog horsekeeping.com so I learned (too late) that my new Dooney and Bourke was a knockoff. I started with Fossil, and I still prefer their wallets, but they are cheap compared to Dooneys, Fendi and Furla. I am confronting the reality that these are "bags," - receptacles women use to carry everything from band aids to water bottles, iPads and sunglasses. Men, by and large, get along with pockets.
> 
> My management strategy is only forming now - I have a collection of Anne Klein bags, a design from the 80s in different colors, so I'm selling some of them. I like Dooney and Bourke, but right now I find myself admiring Italian bags.
> 
> I'm glad to know I'm not alone. That's comforting. I do see other people spending their disposable income on other stuff that wouldn't be fun for me. When I get a new bag, sometimes I want to bring it to bed with me. I mentioned it to my partner; he laughed.



Welcome to the forum!! There is definitely a great feeling when you get a new bag that most people just don't understand. I am so glad you joined us


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Wendy:*  glad you found the forum.  There are lots of great ladies here,  and we all love handbags,  Dooney and others.  When we get a new handbag,  we are all excited.  I don't know if anyone actually takes their new handbag to bed with them,  but many of us display our new bag in a place where we can admire it often.   That might be a dresser top,  an end table, a couch, or even a chair.
When you get a new treasure you want to enjoy it for a while and if you are not wearing it,  then seeing it is the next best thing.  I've found if you just wrap it up and put it in the closet,  then the joy is limited.   Some ladies have display cases where they store their handbags so that they are easily seen and enjoyed every day.
Check out the 'storage' thread and you will see some of the ideas.


----------



## Vicmarie

Welcome Wendy ! 
I highly suggest you check out the montecito and the alto collection for Dooney , if you haven't already ! They are beautiful !!! I often wanna take my bags to bed too but I place whichever one in using on the dresser next to the bed so it's atleast near me lol . Then in the morning I bring it with me to the dining room and place it on the table ready for when we head out ! There is nothing but great ladies here in the Dooney forum !


----------



## MrsKC

Wendy, welcome. This is a good group of ladies who love their Dooneys! My favorite Dooney leathers are pebbled, croco, and suede. But Dooney has something for every taste.


----------



## Chanticleer

Welcome aboard, Wendy!  You will love it here!!! [emoji175]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Welcome to the forum!! There is definitely a great feeling when you get a new bag that most people just don't understand. I am so glad you joined us


Welcome Wendy to a wonderful world of woman who don't judge one another, but support one another!!! We understand the love of purses here and we love sharing in one another's excitement and enthusiasm when we are looking for, admiring, and/ or purchasing a new bag! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Twoboyz

Wendy91602 said:


> I'm very new to purse forum - I began reading it a few weeks ago, and realized I'd found a great resource: people who understand what to my friends and family is a completely mysterious hobby. I haven't been paying retail for any of my purses and wallets, but I still am shocked that I collected probably 100 purses and about thirty wallets in the last three years. I've found wonderful things in charity thrift shops, estate sales, eBay and Etsy. I've learned over time what the signs of authenticity are for various brands. For Dooney, for example, there is a whole blog horsekeeping.com so I learned (too late) that my new Dooney and Bourke was a knockoff. I started with Fossil, and I still prefer their wallets, but they are cheap compared to Dooneys, Fendi and Furla. I am confronting the reality that these are "bags," - receptacles women use to carry everything from band aids to water bottles, iPads and sunglasses. Men, by and large, get along with pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> My management strategy is only forming now - I have a collection of Anne Klein bags, a design from the 80s in different colors, so I'm selling some of them. I like Dooney and Bourke, but right now I find myself admiring Italian bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to know I'm not alone. That's comforting. I do see other people spending their disposable income on other stuff that wouldn't be fun for me. When I get a new bag, sometimes I want to bring it to bed with me. I mentioned it to my partner; he laughed.




Welcome to the forum Wendy! You have quite a collection of bags. I had to chuckle that you bring your bag to bed with you. [emoji4] I don't do that, but I can see many of them on my shelves when I go to sleep and then when I wake up there they are. I just love seeing them all the time. I also recommend you check out the Alto line. They are gorgeous bags. They even have some on ILoveDooney.com for great discounts right now. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Omg ladies, it is a Dooney Christmas miracle,  lol  

We are in Ohio visiting family for the holidays and we opened Christmas with my parents last night. My mom and dad gave me this beauty for Christmas! Sophie in pebble grain in Chocolate! So gorgeous...... now I feel a little guilty cause I scored a Sophie in caramel during the same sale she had, lol. Is it bad to keep both?? That would make my Dooney collection total 6 (pebble grain hobo, 2 sophies, 1 flo hobo, Carley Rebecca (just ordered from Macys) and a Carley Kimberly (just ordered from ILD)... 3 spring summer colors, 3 fall winter colors).


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg ladies, it is a Dooney Christmas miracle,  lol
> 
> We are in Ohio visiting family for the holidays and we opened Christmas with my parents last night. My mom and dad gave me this beauty for Christmas! Sophie in pebble grain in Chocolate! So gorgeous...... now I feel a little guilty cause I scored a Sophie in caramel during the same sale she had, lol. Is it bad to keep both?? That would make my Dooney collection total 6 (pebble grain hobo, 2 sophies, 1 flo hobo, Carley Rebecca (just ordered from Macys) and a Carley Kimberly (just ordered from ILD)... 3 spring summer colors, 3 fall winter colors).


Oh she is so pretty! Enjoy all your beauties!


----------



## AnotherPurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg ladies, it is a Dooney Christmas miracle,  lol
> 
> We are in Ohio visiting family for the holidays and we opened Christmas with my parents last night. My mom and dad gave me this beauty for Christmas! Sophie in pebble grain in Chocolate! So gorgeous...... now I feel a little guilty cause I scored a Sophie in caramel during the same sale she had, lol. Is it bad to keep both?? That would make my Dooney collection total 6 (pebble grain hobo, 2 sophies, 1 flo hobo, Carley Rebecca (just ordered from Macys) and a Carley Kimberly (just ordered from ILD)... 3 spring summer colors, 3 fall winter colors).




That is a respectable number [emoji6] I say keep and enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Badw:  your new Sophie is beautiful.  Since it was a gift from your Mom,  you must keep it.   If you love the style and got a great buy on the one you ordered,  you can keep that one also.  If not,  just return that one and put the $ toward your next treasure.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Badw:  your new Sophie is beautiful.  Since it was a gift from your Mom,  you must keep it.   If you love the style and got a great buy on the one you ordered,  you can keep that one also.  If not,  just return that one and put the $ toward your next treasure.



Thanks  shes is a beauty  Definitely keeping the gift from Mom, I would never dream of returning a gift, just wasnt sure if I should return the one I bought. I am leaning towards keeping it, I really do love the color and style, and I got  it on sale. Its hard to find the Sophie in the outlet...... but it is a duplicate style.... so I just cant decide, lol. I will decide after christmas break  One of the things I LOVE about Dooney is that all the styles are so timeless and always in style.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadW:  everyone has  different thinking about multiples of the same style in different colors or even different leathers.   Some people,  me included,  buy multiples in different colors of styles I really like.   Others want more variety or try to control their handbag habit by buying only 1 in each style.  There is not right or wrong answer.   Do what you are comfortable with.  The original Sophie was a QVC TSV and possibly an exclusive.   Later versions of Sophie in different leathers are available on the Dooney site and will probably show up at the outlets.  The QVC version may or may not make it to the outlets.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BadW:  everyone has  different thinking about multiples of the same style in different colors or even different leathers.   Some people,  me included,  buy multiples in different colors of styles I really like.   Others want more variety or try to control their handbag habit by buying only 1 in each style.  There is not right or wrong answer.   Do what you are comfortable with.  The original Sophie was a QVC TSV and possibly an exclusive.   Later versions of Sophie in different leathers are available on the Dooney site and will probably show up at the outlets.  The QVC version may or may not make it to the outlets.



I definitely struggle with the multiple style vs multiple color of the same style.....this sophie is pebble grain so I bet you are totally right.... I bet it will be in outlets at a later date.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg ladies, it is a Dooney Christmas miracle,  lol
> 
> We are in Ohio visiting family for the holidays and we opened Christmas with my parents last night. My mom and dad gave me this beauty for Christmas! Sophie in pebble grain in Chocolate! So gorgeous...... now I feel a little guilty cause I scored a Sophie in caramel during the same sale she had, lol. Is it bad to keep both?? That would make my Dooney collection total 6 (pebble grain hobo, 2 sophies, 1 flo hobo, Carley Rebecca (just ordered from Macys) and a Carley Kimberly (just ordered from ILD)... 3 spring summer colors, 3 fall winter colors).


Wow, that color is gorgeous.  I have admired that color before on a zip zip. Enjoy!


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg ladies, it is a Dooney Christmas miracle,  lol
> 
> We are in Ohio visiting family for the holidays and we opened Christmas with my parents last night. My mom and dad gave me this beauty for Christmas! Sophie in pebble grain in Chocolate! So gorgeous...... now I feel a little guilty cause I scored a Sophie in caramel during the same sale she had, lol. Is it bad to keep both?? That would make my Dooney collection total 6 (pebble grain hobo, 2 sophies, 1 flo hobo, Carley Rebecca (just ordered from Macys) and a Carley Kimberly (just ordered from ILD)... 3 spring summer colors, 3 fall winter colors).



That's so pretty! Love that shade!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg ladies, it is a Dooney Christmas miracle,  lol
> 
> We are in Ohio visiting family for the holidays and we opened Christmas with my parents last night. My mom and dad gave me this beauty for Christmas! Sophie in pebble grain in Chocolate! So gorgeous...... now I feel a little guilty cause I scored a Sophie in caramel during the same sale she had, lol. Is it bad to keep both?? That would make my Dooney collection total 6 (pebble grain hobo, 2 sophies, 1 flo hobo, Carley Rebecca (just ordered from Macys) and a Carley Kimberly (just ordered from ILD)... 3 spring summer colors, 3 fall winter colors).




Gorgeous! Very nice gift. I don't think it's bad to keep both if the style works well for you. The colors are different enough. [emoji4] I want this bag in marine/navy. [emoji4] enjoy!


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! Very nice gift. I don't think it's bad to keep both if the style works well for you. The colors are different enough. [emoji4] I want this bag in marine/navy. [emoji4] enjoy!



Its a fantastic size. The Marine blue is gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg ladies, it is a Dooney Christmas miracle,  lol
> 
> We are in Ohio visiting family for the holidays and we opened Christmas with my parents last night. My mom and dad gave me this beauty for Christmas! Sophie in pebble grain in Chocolate! So gorgeous...... now I feel a little guilty cause I scored a Sophie in caramel during the same sale she had, lol. Is it bad to keep both?? That would make my Dooney collection total 6 (pebble grain hobo, 2 sophies, 1 flo hobo, Carley Rebecca (just ordered from Macys) and a Carley Kimberly (just ordered from ILD)... 3 spring summer colors, 3 fall winter colors).


Gorgeous bag and color! Enjoy! And I would definitely keep both!


----------



## Wendy91602

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg ladies, it is a Dooney Christmas miracle,  lol
> 
> We are in Ohio visiting family for the holidays and we opened Christmas with my parents last night. My mom and dad gave me this beauty for Christmas! Sophie in pebble grain in Chocolate! So gorgeous...... now I feel a little guilty cause I scored a Sophie in caramel during the same sale she had, lol. Is it bad to keep both?? That would make my Dooney collection total 6 (pebble grain hobo, 2 sophies, 1 flo hobo, Carley Rebecca (just ordered from Macys) and a Carley Kimberly (just ordered from ILD)... 3 spring summer colors, 3 fall winter colors).



It's beautiful! Such a lovely and thoughtful gift. I would have a hard time returning one I really love. Also: thank you, my new friends, for such a warm welcome.


----------



## BadWolf10

Happy New Years Eve Eve  I can't believe 2015 is almost over! 

For all of you ladies who own flo bags..... does the leather start to soften and slouch ? If so how long does it take? I love my flo hobo, but its a bit stiff where it folds over, hoping she starts to slouch a bit


----------



## swags

Husband and I play NTN trivia on occasion.


----------



## Julie Ann

I have a really silly question. How do you post pictures on here.. I must be the biggest blonde ever...


----------



## Suzwhat

Julie Ann said:


> I have a really silly question. How do you post pictures on here.. I must be the biggest blonde ever...




It depends on your device.  On iPhone there is a + sign to the left of where you type your reply.   If using a computer like Mac or Windows you may want to go to the main forum and search for inserting pictures.   I just use my phone.   I think you still have to be on WiFi though.


----------



## Julie Ann

I finally have this one on its way!!! So excited! Met a lady who was selling hers bc it was to heavy. The pics that she sent me look perfect!!! Got it for a great price too. The marine florentine Buckley ) my first Buckley!!! Yippie!! So excited!


----------



## Julie Ann

Never mind.. I still can't figure out how to post pics.. Ugh...


----------



## BadWolf10

I have a Galaxy s5, this is what it looks like on my phone. In thre reply window, there is a little + with a circle around it. Click on it and it will take you to the next screen. There it shows 3 dots for a menu,  click on that then click on attach picture option. Hope that helps


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> I finally have this one on its way!!! So excited! Met a lady who was selling hers bc it was to heavy. The pics that she sent me look perfect!!! Got it for a great price too. The marine florentine Buckley ) my first Buckley!!! Yippie!! So excited!




Congrats Julie! I hope you love it! Do you have an IPhone? Are you using the app?


----------



## Julie Ann

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats Julie! I hope you love it! Do you have an IPhone? Are you using the app?


I have the app, and I also use my ipad too. I still cant figure out how to post pics. I don't see a + sign or anything. And ive tried to upload a photo through the app and it wont complete it. Not sure if the app is down. Its probably a user error.


----------



## Suzwhat

Oops.


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> I have the app, and I also use my ipad too. I still cant figure out how to post pics. I don't see a + sign or anything. And ive tried to upload a photo through the app and it wont complete it. Not sure if the app is down. Its probably a user error.




Okay so when you touch on a post and hit quote to open a reply page or to just post go to the bottom field hit the plus sign. Then you should see this screen. Then chose the square with the mountain and sun to pick a photo from your library or hit the camera to take q picture.  Then chose the quality and  you'll see it linked in your post. When you hit reply to post it then the picture should appear. If it doesn't work after all this maybe you have to adjust something in your settings in the app to allow pictures. Hope this helps.


----------



## BadWolf10

Decisions, decisions..... I decided to return the caramel sophie since I have the beautiful chocolate one. But I did score these beauties on ILD and Macys, and at the outlet sale. I picked up the Carley Rebecca and Kimberly in smoke, and the Eva letter carrier in peanut brittle and the Dillen letter carrier in sand. The Dillen is going back, shes cute but much heavier than the Eva. I am keeping the Rebecca, love the smoke gray for summer. Just cant decide about the Kimberly. Shes a larger crossbody and I only use crossbody bags on rare occasions (travel, amusement parks, zoos, etc).  The Rebecca is nice and big, hold my kindle 10, wallet, phone, and essentials with room to spare. The Kimberly will hold phone, wallet, and probably even bottles of water, but smaller. Trying to decide if its too big for a crossbody. Thoughts??


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Decisions, decisions..... I decided to return the caramel sophie since I have the beautiful chocolate one. But I did score these beauties on ILD and Macys, and at the outlet sale. I picked up the Carley Rebecca and Kimberly in smoke, and the Eva letter carrier in peanut brittle and the Dillen letter carrier in sand. The Dillen is going back, shes cute but much heavier than the Eva. I am keeping the Rebecca, love the smoke gray for summer. Just cant decide about the Kimberly. Shes a larger crossbody and I only use crossbody bags on rare occasions (travel, amusement parks, zoos, etc).  The Rebecca is nice and big, hold my kindle 10, wallet, phone, and essentials with room to spare. The Kimberly will hold phone, wallet, and probably even bottles of water, but smaller. Trying to decide if its too big for a crossbody. Thoughts??



I am no help....I love them all BUT have always want something Dillen in sand......
You can't go wrong no matter what you do!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> I am no help....I love them all BUT have always want something Dillen in sand......
> You can't go wrong no matter what you do!



Its so hard to decide..... the Rebecca was $110, the Kimberly was $79, the Eva was $64 and the Dillen was $79. Just super great prices...... thinking about keeping all but Dillen then giving Dillen to my mom for her bday in March.......but I do LOVE the Dillen leather. So rich and pretty.


----------



## AnotherPurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Its so hard to decide..... the Rebecca was $110, the Kimberly was $79, the Eva was $64 and the Dillen was $79. Just super great prices...... thinking about keeping all but Dillen then giving Dillen to my mom for her bday in March.......but I do LOVE the Dillen leather. So rich and pretty.




I like that idea. If you change your mind before the birthday you are safe!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Its so hard to decide..... the Rebecca was $110, the Kimberly was $79, the Eva was $64 and the Dillen was $79. Just super great prices...... thinking about keeping all but Dillen then giving Dillen to my mom for her bday in March.......but I do LOVE the Dillen leather. So rich and pretty.


I love them all! That smoke and peanut brittle are great colors! I say keep them all! You got great deals on all, and I'm sure mom will love that bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love them all! That smoke and peanut brittle are great colors! I say keep them all! You got great deals on all, and I'm sure mom will love that bag!



I love the peanut brittle! So gorgeous in person. Wish I could find a Rebecca in peanut brittle on sale..... funny thing is I have stayed away from the Carley and Eva lines because they arent leather but hubby bought an eva wallet for me for christmas and now I am in love. And trimmed in the vachetta leather  love it.....


----------



## immigratty

Collage of all bags posted on TPF so far [but not my entire collection]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM:*  very impressive.  I love your collection.  How are your white and bone Altos holding up?


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  very impressive.  I love your collection.  How are your white and bone Altos holding up?



They hold up very well. I must admit I do baby them.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

immigratty said:


> They hold up very well. I must admit I do baby them.


 
I'm glad.  I've always been afraid of getting such and expensive handbag in colors that are light.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm glad.  I've always been afraid of getting such and expensive handbag in colors that are light.



I am so in love with white bags though. but I swap my bags out often, so they never really have a chance to get to dirty. and I'm sure to wipe them down if I see any spots on them before I put them back on the shelf.


----------



## lonesomeoctober

immigratty said:


> Collage of all bags posted on TPF so far [but not my entire collection]



hi! 

what is the name of the yellow satchel, 4-5 th pics from left, top row please?

thank you!!


----------



## Trudysmom

immigratty said:


> Collage of all bags posted on TPF so far [but not my entire collection]


Your bags are all so pretty. Fun to see so many together.


----------



## immigratty

Trudysmom said:


> Your bags are all so pretty. Fun to see so many together.



thanx so much. I just realized I could get a good screen shot of them altogether, since I have given up on taking them all out and taking an actual group shot. One day I want to post my entire collection....one day. :-/



lonesomeoctober said:


> hi!
> 
> what is the name of the yellow satchel, 4-5 th pics from left, top row please?
> 
> thank you!!



Honestly, I can't remember the name, so sorry  but it's a doc type of satchel and an Alto, I've had it for AGES. I've posted a larger pic below, so feel free to post it in the "name this bag" thread.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I love the peanut brittle! So gorgeous in person. Wish I could find a Rebecca in peanut brittle on sale..... funny thing is I have stayed away from the Carley and Eva lines because they arent leather but hubby bought an eva wallet for me for christmas and now I am in love. And trimmed in the vachetta leather  love it.....


I love the Carley collection! So worry free, and I think it looks really nice! I even like that the interior is coated cotton. I have a Carley Olivia satchel in the cranberry color and love her! I would have gotten her in Peanut brittle, but I have a Coach  Saff. Mini satchel in Toffee and the colors are almost identical ! Enjoy all your great new purses!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Hers my new zip zip with a Pom I bought before I even got her! It's a perfect tone on tone match!


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers my new zip zip with a Pom I bought before I even got her! It's a perfect tone on tone match!



Oh shes beautiful! ! And such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh shes beautiful! ! And such a gorgeous color!


Thank's BadWolf!


----------



## momjules

Beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers my new zip zip with a Pom I bought before I even got her! It's a perfect tone on tone match!


How pretty! Great colors on the pom pom and bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> How pretty! Great colors on the pom pom and bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Decisions, decisions..... I decided to return the caramel sophie since I have the beautiful chocolate one. But I did score these beauties on ILD and Macys, and at the outlet sale. I picked up the Carley Rebecca and Kimberly in smoke, and the Eva letter carrier in peanut brittle and the Dillen letter carrier in sand. The Dillen is going back, shes cute but much heavier than the Eva. I am keeping the Rebecca, love the smoke gray for summer. Just cant decide about the Kimberly. Shes a larger crossbody and I only use crossbody bags on rare occasions (travel, amusement parks, zoos, etc).  The Rebecca is nice and big, hold my kindle 10, wallet, phone, and essentials with room to spare. The Kimberly will hold phone, wallet, and probably even bottles of water, but smaller. Trying to decide if its too big for a crossbody. Thoughts??




You got some great bags at great prices. Really pretty color choices too! I think you should keep them all because there might be occasions where you need a larger or smaller Crossbody. Having a birthday gift ready for your Mom is a great idea too. 



immigratty said:


> Collage of all bags posted on TPF so far [but not my entire collection]




Great way to show your collection all in one shot!!wow, beautiful bags there! 



immigratty said:


> thanx so much. I just realized I could get a good screen shot of them altogether, since I have given up on taking them all out and taking an actual group shot. One day I want to post my entire collection....one day. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I can't remember the name, so sorry  but it's a doc type of satchel and an Alto, I've had it for AGES. I've posted a larger pic below, so feel free to post it in the "name this bag" thread.




Those are very unique. Love the hardware too. I've never seen those styles. 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers my new zip zip with a Pom I bought before I even got her! It's a perfect tone on tone match!




They are perfect for each other! Love this bag. [emoji7]


----------



## immigratty

Twoboyz said:


> You got some great bags at great prices. Really pretty color choices too! I think you should keep them all because there might be occasions where you need a larger or smaller Crossbody. Having a birthday gift ready for your Mom is a great idea too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great way to show your collection all in one shot!!wow, beautiful bags there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are very unique. Love the hardware too. I've never seen those styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are perfect for each other! Love this bag. [emoji7]



thanx


----------



## Allieandalf

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers my new zip zip with a Pom I bought before I even got her! It's a perfect tone on tone match!




Love it!  The Pom is the perfect touch.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Allieandalf said:


> Love it!  The Pom is the perfect touch.


Thank you! I like the tone on tone look! I usually don't do that, but I think it works with this bag and color! Thanks again


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers my new zip zip with a Pom I bought before I even got her! It's a perfect tone on tone match!


This is so pretty! If I was a pom girl, this would be the one


----------



## swags

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hers my new zip zip with a Pom I bought before I even got her! It's a perfect tone on tone match!



Very pretty! I'm loving the reveals of this bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

swags said:


> Very pretty! I'm loving the reveals of this bag!


Thanks!


----------



## letstalkbags

New to Dooney and started collecting last year. Couldn't resist the quality of these leathers they make. Anyway, I think I have a style favorite already.
 In my defense , you ladies here keep posting deal and sale info and it can be hard to resist, so I just wanted  to say...THANK YOU !


----------



## immigratty

letstalkbags said:


> New to Dooney and started collecting last year. Couldn't resist the quality of these leathers they make. Anyway, I think I have a style favorite already.
> In my defense , you ladies here keep posting deal and sale info and it can be hard to resist, so I just wanted  to say...THANK YOU !



very cute bags


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

letstalkbags said:


> New to Dooney and started collecting last year. Couldn't resist the quality of these leathers they make. Anyway, I think I have a style favorite already.
> In my defense , you ladies here keep posting deal and sale info and it can be hard to resist, so I just wanted  to say...THANK YOU !


Pretty Pretty!! Loving all of the Zip Zips


----------



## BadWolf10

letstalkbags said:


> New to Dooney and started collecting last year. Couldn't resist the quality of these leathers they make. Anyway, I think I have a style favorite already.
> In my defense , you ladies here keep posting deal and sale info and it can be hard to resist, so I just wanted  to say...THANK YOU !



So pretty!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

letstalkbags said:


> New to Dooney and started collecting last year. Couldn't resist the quality of these leathers they make. Anyway, I think I have a style favorite already.
> In my defense , you ladies here keep posting deal and sale info and it can be hard to resist, so I just wanted  to say...THANK YOU !


Smashing collection!!


----------



## letstalkbags

immigratty said:


> very cute bags





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Pretty Pretty!! Loving all of the Zip Zips





BadWolf10 said:


> So pretty!!





BlazenHsss said:


> Smashing collection!!



*THANK YOU LADIES !*


----------



## Trudysmom

letstalkbags said:


> New to Dooney and started collecting last year. Couldn't resist the quality of these leathers they make. Anyway, I think I have a style favorite already.
> In my defense , you ladies here keep posting deal and sale info and it can be hard to resist, so I just wanted  to say...THANK YOU !


Your bags look so pretty all together.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

letstalkbags said:


> New to Dooney and started collecting last year. Couldn't resist the quality of these leathers they make. Anyway, I think I have a style favorite already.
> In my defense , you ladies here keep posting deal and sale info and it can be hard to resist, so I just wanted  to say...THANK YOU !




*Letstalk*:  you selected a great style.  Many of us love and collect the zip zip.  You have an impressive collection going.  Not to encourage further spending,  but I spoke with the Seattle outlet yesterday.  The pebbled leather zip zip is half off on a lot of the darker colors (from memory,  dark grey, cocoa, amber, mustard, sage, hunter, cobalt, cranberry, and Bordeaux).  They can check and see what is shippable,  I asked about the dark grey and it was shippable.  Samantha A is the sales associate I shop with,  and she is great.


----------



## Chanticleer

letstalkbags, LOVE your collection!! I love the Zip Zips.  I have a Croco and a Pebbled leather with a Bordeaux Saffiano on the way too.  Congrats, you have picked a beautiful style to fall in love with!


----------



## Nickeywonder

Hello my fellow Dooney's! Take a look at my small DB collection and shout out video here!

https://youtu.be/XtHClWcW5Og


----------



## MrsKC

Nickeywonder said:


> Hello my fellow Dooney's! Take a look at my small DB collection and shout out video here!
> 
> https://youtu.be/XtHClWcW5Og


Thanks for sharing, great handbags. Loving Olivia!


----------



## Suzwhat

Nickeywonder said:


> Hello my fellow Dooney's! Take a look at my small DB collection and shout out video here!
> 
> https://youtu.be/XtHClWcW5Og




Love your video.  Your collection is great and you are spot on about quality and value.  I have the exact same Gabriella satchel and love it too.


----------



## MrsKC

Suz, great video.  Thank you for sharing your collection #


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> Suz, great video.  Thank you for sharing your collection #




Thanks!


----------



## momjules

Beautiful video!


----------



## BadWolf10

Nickeywonder said:


> Hello my fellow Dooney's! Take a look at my small DB collection and shout out video here!
> 
> https://youtu.be/XtHClWcW5Og



What a wonderful collection! And a great video!! Im not a tote girl, but now I want one lol.


----------



## Suzwhat

Here's my Dooney collection.
http://youtu.be/2UZnIRTZXsQ


----------



## swags

Nickeywonder said:


> Hello my fellow Dooney's! Take a look at my small DB collection and shout out video here!
> 
> https://youtu.be/XtHClWcW5Og





Suzwhat said:


> Here's my Dooney collection.
> http://youtu.be/2UZnIRTZXsQ



Great videos!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nickeywonder said:


> Hello my fellow Dooney's! Take a look at my small DB collection and shout out video here!
> 
> https://youtu.be/XtHClWcW5Og





Suzwhat said:


> Here's my Dooney collection.
> http://youtu.be/2UZnIRTZXsQ



Great videos! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ahirau

Nickeywonder said:


> Hello my fellow Dooney's! Take a look at my small DB collection and shout out video here!
> 
> https://youtu.be/XtHClWcW5Og


Hello Nicky, just viewed your Dooney video and really enjoyed it!  I totally agree on the quality of the bags and also love the coated cotton bags - so functional for me where I live!   Loved seeing some of your collection, thanks!


----------



## ahirau

letstalkbags said:


> New to Dooney and started collecting last year. Couldn't resist the quality of these leathers they make. Anyway, I think I have a style favorite already.
> In my defense , you ladies here keep posting deal and sale info and it can be hard to resist, so I just wanted  to say...THANK YOU !


Beautiful collection of zip-zips, love them!


----------



## ahirau

immigratty said:


> thanx so much. I just realized I could get a good screen shot of them altogether, since I have given up on taking them all out and taking an actual group shot. One day I want to post my entire collection....one day. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I can't remember the name, so sorry  but it's a doc type of satchel and an Alto, I've had it for AGES. I've posted a larger pic below, so feel free to post it in the "name this bag" thread.


Beautiful, love the yellow doctor's satchel - that's a real pop of color!


----------



## ahirau

Suzwhat said:


> Here's my Dooney collection.
> http://youtu.be/2UZnIRTZXsQ


Beautiful collection, I love seeing everybody's Dooneys!  Thanks!


----------



## letstalkbags

Trudysmom said:


> Your bags look so pretty all together.


Thank you !



lavenderjunkie said:


> *Letstalk*:  you selected a great style.  Many of us love and collect the zip zip.  You have an impressive collection going.  Not to encourage further spending,  but I spoke with the Seattle outlet yesterday.  The pebbled leather zip zip is half off on a lot of the darker colors (from memory,  dark grey, cocoa, amber, mustard, sage, hunter, cobalt, cranberry, and Bordeaux).  They can check and see what is shippable,  I asked about the dark grey and it was shippable.  Samantha A is the sales associate I shop with,  and she is great.


Thanks for the heads up. I did call around and ended up ordering a blue Chelsea in pebbled leather.



Chanticleer said:


> letstalkbags, LOVE your collection!! I love the Zip Zips.  I have a Croco and a Pebbled leather with a Bordeaux Saffiano on the way too.  Congrats, you have picked a beautiful style to fall in love with!


Thanks. The croco is so pretty and gotta love pebbled leather , but I am really liking the saffiano leather now too. I hope your love the bordeaux color. Imo, it is gorgeous !



ahirau said:


> Beautiful collection of zip-zips, love them!


So nice, thank you !


----------



## letstalkbags

Nickeywonder said:


> Hello my fellow Dooney's! Take a look at my small DB collection and shout out video here!





immigratty said:


> Collage of all bags posted on TPF so far [but not my entire collection





Suzwhat said:


> Here's my Dooney collection.


 *NW and Suz: *Awesome videos !*, *Love all of your collections. Really liking the totes !
*Img, *What a wonderful assortment of bags ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## immigratty

ahirau said:


> Beautiful, love the yellow doctor's satchel - that's a real pop of color!



thx so much. I typically have neutral/muted colors, but this was so beautiful coudn't pas it up. 



letstalkbags said:


> *NW and Suz: *Awesome videos !*, *Love all of your collections. Really liking the totes !
> *Img, *What a wonderful assortment of bags ! Thanks for sharing !



thanx so much


----------



## momjules

Love all these bags!


----------



## Deesgems

Petty large collection.  Nice!


----------



## Marey

I've owned a lot of Dooneys over the years but haven't been into the label for awhile. I saw the satchel on sale at Dillards, though, and really LOVED these colors, so I ended up going back and getting the bucket bag too. I always carry two purses and these two together get LOADS of notice and compliments! I always preferred Dooney's mini-signature over their other leathers, etc. even though in a lot of brands I don't like signature at all - I don't know what it is about the "DB" but I really love it (I also love LV's monogram).  I also really always liked their coated canvas...I guess it's mostly  because back when I was in high school in the 80's Dooney was THE BAG every girl wanted and when I could finally afford my first one I was in heaven. So I'm an old Dooney gal from way back!

I've also just bought an Olivia from this line but for that one I got the fuchsia and blue - it isn't in yet as I bought it online. This spearmint/lavender combo is my absolute favorite but I figured I really didn't need a third bag in that colorway. 

Anyway these are not winter purses at all but i can't bring myself to put them away and pull out something more appropriate. Just thought I'd share! Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Marey said:


> I've owned a lot of Dooneys over the years but haven't been into the label for awhile. I saw the satchel on sale at Dillards, though, and really LOVED these colors, so I ended up going back and getting the bucket bag too. I always carry two purses and these two together get LOADS of notice and compliments! I always preferred Dooney's mini-signature over their other leathers, etc. even though in a lot of brands I don't like signature at all - I don't know what it is about the "DB" but I really love it (I also love LV's monogram).  I also really always liked their coated canvas...I guess it's mostly  because back when I was in high school in the 80's Dooney was THE BAG every girl wanted and when I could finally afford my first one I was in heaven. So I'm an old Dooney gal from way back!
> 
> I've also just bought an Olivia from this line but for that one I got the fuchsia and blue - it isn't in yet as I bought it online. This spearmint/lavender combo is my absolute favorite but I figured I really didn't need a third bag in that colorway.
> 
> Anyway these are not winter purses at all but i can't bring myself to put them away and pull out something more appropriate. Just thought I'd share! Sorry for the ramble.



Wow, those are so cute!!   I love the colors you chose and I can see why you don't want to put them away.   Congrats on your gorgeous new bags.


----------



## MrsKC

Marey said:


> I've owned a lot of Dooneys over the years but haven't been into the label for awhile. I saw the satchel on sale at Dillards, though, and really LOVED these colors, so I ended up going back and getting the bucket bag too. I always carry two purses and these two together get LOADS of notice and compliments! I always preferred Dooney's mini-signature over their other leathers, etc. even though in a lot of brands I don't like signature at all - I don't know what it is about the "DB" but I really love it (I also love LV's monogram).  I also really always liked their coated canvas...I guess it's mostly  because back when I was in high school in the 80's Dooney was THE BAG every girl wanted and when I could finally afford my first one I was in heaven. So I'm an old Dooney gal from way back!
> 
> I've also just bought an Olivia from this line but for that one I got the fuchsia and blue - it isn't in yet as I bought it online. This spearmint/lavender combo is my absolute favorite but I figured I really didn't need a third bag in that colorway.
> 
> Anyway these are not winter purses at all but i can't bring myself to put them away and pull out something more appropriate. Just thought I'd share! Sorry for the ramble.


Those are great--light weight and I bet you do get a ton of compliments. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## BadWolf10

Marey said:


> I've owned a lot of Dooneys over the years but haven't been into the label for awhile. I saw the satchel on sale at Dillards, though, and really LOVED these colors, so I ended up going back and getting the bucket bag too. I always carry two purses and these two together get LOADS of notice and compliments! I always preferred Dooney's mini-signature over their other leathers, etc. even though in a lot of brands I don't like signature at all - I don't know what it is about the "DB" but I really love it (I also love LV's monogram).  I also really always liked their coated canvas...I guess it's mostly  because back when I was in high school in the 80's Dooney was THE BAG every girl wanted and when I could finally afford my first one I was in heaven. So I'm an old Dooney gal from way back!
> 
> I've also just bought an Olivia from this line but for that one I got the fuchsia and blue - it isn't in yet as I bought it online. This spearmint/lavender combo is my absolute favorite but I figured I really didn't need a third bag in that colorway.
> 
> Anyway these are not winter purses at all but i can't bring myself to put them away and pull out something more appropriate. Just thought I'd share! Sorry for the ramble.



Oh my, I LOVE that color!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

Marey said:


> I've owned a lot of Dooneys over the years but haven't been into the label for awhile. I saw the satchel on sale at Dillards, though, and really LOVED these colors, so I ended up going back and getting the bucket bag too. I always carry two purses and these two together get LOADS of notice and compliments! I always preferred Dooney's mini-signature over their other leathers, etc. even though in a lot of brands I don't like signature at all - I don't know what it is about the "DB" but I really love it (I also love LV's monogram).  I also really always liked their coated canvas...I guess it's mostly  because back when I was in high school in the 80's Dooney was THE BAG every girl wanted and when I could finally afford my first one I was in heaven. So I'm an old Dooney gal from way back!
> 
> I've also just bought an Olivia from this line but for that one I got the fuchsia and blue - it isn't in yet as I bought it online. This spearmint/lavender combo is my absolute favorite but I figured I really didn't need a third bag in that colorway.
> 
> Anyway these are not winter purses at all but i can't bring myself to put them away and pull out something more appropriate. Just thought I'd share! Sorry for the ramble.


Very cute bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Marey:*  welcome back to Dooney.   Enjoy all your new handbags.


----------



## BadWolf10

So I received this beauty for Christmas.... love love love the Sophie..... I know this is a preference thing, but do you consider the chocolate color fall/winter or year round?


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> So I received this beauty for Christmas.... love love love the Sophie..... I know this is a preference thing, but do you consider the chocolate color fall/winter or year round?



Oh, she's a beauty!   Personally, I carry brown (and black) bags year round.  I have a lot of sandals that are brown or black, so why not?


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, she's a beauty!   Personally, I carry brown (and black) bags year round.  I have a lot of sandals that are brown or black, so why not?



This color is on sale.... I was trying to decide if its too frivolous to buy this color for summer too, lol, or if chocolate brown works great for all seasons.... I also wear black and brown sandals.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> This color is on sale.... I was trying to decide if its too frivolous to buy this color for summer too, lol, or if chocolate brown works great for all seasons.... I also wear black and brown sandals.....



Haha!!   "Too frivolous" is not something often heard on TPF!!      That one is equally gorgeous and IMO would also work for all seasons.   (I don't carry white in winter, but that's about the only color I'm weird about.)


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Haha!!   "Too frivolous" is not something often heard on TPF!!      That one is equally gorgeous and IMO would also work for all seasons.   (I don't carry white in winter, but that's about the only color I'm weird about.)



I don't carry white at all, lol. It would get so dirty. Although the pebble leather is soooo easy to clean.....its so easy for me to get carried away and buy many colors of the same bag


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Any color, any season.... if you coordinate it well with your clothing it can look great.  Of course, weather and location are a factor for some.  But I think it's a question of how you style and accessorize,  not the color of the handbag itself.  


For those of us who have many handbags,  some of us use certain colors during certain seasons.... as a way to rotate our collection.  But that doesn't mean a bright yellow handbag can't look great in winter,  paired with the right outfit.  But just thrown together with what ever.... it will look out of place.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Any color, any season.... if you coordinate it well with your clothing it can look great.  Of course, weather and location are a factor for some.  But I think it's a question of how you style and accessorize,  not the color of the handbag itself.
> 
> 
> For those of us who have many handbags,  some of us use certain colors during certain seasons.... as a way to rotate our collection.  But that doesn't mean a bright yellow handbag can't look great in winter,  paired with the right outfit.  But just thrown together with what ever.... it will look out of place.



That makes sense.... I have one bright bag. Its a pebble grain hobo in Persimmon Orange. I LOVE it but it doesn't match everything. I have started leaning more toward shades of brown as they seem to match more. I don't change out bags often, maybe every 2-3 mos depending on mood. And I'm a super casual dresser, jeans and converse are my go to's. In the summer, its denim capris and Clark's flip flops. I am all about comfy, lol. I love the bright bags but agree they can look off with certain clothes.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Marey said:


> I've owned a lot of Dooneys over the years but haven't been into the label for awhile. I saw the satchel on sale at Dillards, though, and really LOVED these colors, so I ended up going back and getting the bucket bag too. I always carry two purses and these two together get LOADS of notice and compliments! I always preferred Dooney's mini-signature over their other leathers, etc. even though in a lot of brands I don't like signature at all - I don't know what it is about the "DB" but I really love it (I also love LV's monogram).  I also really always liked their coated canvas...I guess it's mostly  because back when I was in high school in the 80's Dooney was THE BAG every girl wanted and when I could finally afford my first one I was in heaven. So I'm an old Dooney gal from way back!
> 
> 
> 
> I've also just bought an Olivia from this line but for that one I got the fuchsia and blue - it isn't in yet as I bought it online. This spearmint/lavender combo is my absolute favorite but I figured I really didn't need a third bag in that colorway.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway these are not winter purses at all but i can't bring myself to put them away and pull out something more appropriate. Just thought I'd share! Sorry for the ramble.




What beautiful bags! Congrats!


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> So I received this beauty for Christmas.... love love love the Sophie..... I know this is a preference thing, but do you consider the chocolate color fall/winter or year round?





BadWolf10 said:


> This color is on sale.... I was trying to decide if its too frivolous to buy this color for summer too, lol, or if chocolate brown works great for all seasons.... I also wear black and brown sandals.....





NutsAboutCoach said:


> What beautiful bags! Congrats!



Your bag is so pretty in that shade! Last summer I got a chestnut Toledo hobo at TJmaxx and couldn't wait for fall so started carrying it in July. 
I usually like lighter colors for spring and summer myself so think the second bag would be a nice addition.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> So I received this beauty for Christmas.... love love love the Sophie..... I know this is a preference thing, but do you consider the chocolate color fall/winter or year round?





BadWolf10 said:


> This color is on sale.... I was trying to decide if its too frivolous to buy this color for summer too, lol, or if chocolate brown works great for all seasons.... I also wear black and brown sandals.....



You could certainly carry the chocolate all year. However, if you want a lighter color then that works too .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Marey said:


> I've owned a lot of Dooneys over the years but haven't been into the label for awhile. I saw the satchel on sale at Dillards, though, and really LOVED these colors, so I ended up going back and getting the bucket bag too. I always carry two purses and these two together get LOADS of notice and compliments! I always preferred Dooney's mini-signature over their other leathers, etc. even though in a lot of brands I don't like signature at all - I don't know what it is about the "DB" but I really love it (I also love LV's monogram).  I also really always liked their coated canvas...I guess it's mostly  because back when I was in high school in the 80's Dooney was THE BAG every girl wanted and when I could finally afford my first one I was in heaven. So I'm an old Dooney gal from way back!
> 
> I've also just bought an Olivia from this line but for that one I got the fuchsia and blue - it isn't in yet as I bought it online. This spearmint/lavender combo is my absolute favorite but I figured I really didn't need a third bag in that colorway.
> 
> Anyway these are not winter purses at all but i can't bring myself to put them away and pull out something more appropriate. Just thought I'd share! Sorry for the ramble.



Hi M!

I love your bags!  I would hate to put away those beauties too.  And I wouldn't!  I would carry them year round.  I love color year round!

Enjoy carrying them!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> So I received this beauty for Christmas.... love love love the Sophie..... I know this is a preference thing, but do you consider the chocolate color fall/winter or year round?



Hi BW!

Sophie is beautiful!  I don't label my colors as seasonal.  I carry whatever color I'm in the mood for (mostly red!) year round.  Before I moved from Illinois I had a couple of yellow bags I'd carry more in the winter than summer.  I called them my sunshine bags because they brightened up dreary winter days.

Carry your beauty whenever the mood hits you, all year round!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> 
> Sophie is beautiful!  I don't label my colors as seasonal.  I carry whatever color I'm in the mood for (mostly red!) year round.  Before I moved from Illinois I had a couple of yellow bags I'd carry more in the winter than summer.  I called them my sunshine bags because they brightened up dreary winter days.
> 
> Carry your beauty whenever the mood hits you, all year round!


I love my colorful bags all year and use my white and off white bags all year. I love winter white pants and bags with sweaters.


----------



## Marey

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, those are so cute!!   I love the colors you chose and I can see why you don't want to put them away.   Congrats on your gorgeous new bags.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Marey

MrsKC said:


> Those are great--light weight and I bet you do get a ton of compliments. Thanks for the picture!


Thanks


----------



## Marey

> Oh my, I LOVE that color!!! Gorgeous!
> 
> Very cute bags!
> 
> Marey: welcome back to Dooney. Enjoy all your new handbags.
> 
> What beautiful bags! Congrats!
> 
> Hi M! I love your bags! I would hate to put away those beauties too. And I wouldn't! I would carry them year round. I love color year round! Enjoy carrying them!



Thank you everyone!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> 
> Sophie is beautiful!  I don't label my colors as seasonal.  I carry whatever color I'm in the mood for (mostly red!) year round.  Before I moved from Illinois I had a couple of yellow bags I'd carry more in the winter than summer.  I called them my sunshine bags because they brightened up dreary winter days.
> 
> Carry your beauty whenever the mood hits you, all year round!



Good advice  I think I will stick with just my chocolate sophie. I LOVE the color, so rich. Thanks ladies for all of your thoughts, only you truly "get" my addiction, hehe


----------



## ahirau

BadWolf10 said:


> So I received this beauty for Christmas.... love love love the Sophie..... I know this is a preference thing, but do you consider the chocolate color fall/winter or year round?


Gorgeous bag, love that deep chocolate!


----------



## ahirau

Marey said:


> I've owned a lot of Dooneys over the years but haven't been into the label for awhile. I saw the satchel on sale at Dillards, though, and really LOVED these colors, so I ended up going back and getting the bucket bag too. I always carry two purses and these two together get LOADS of notice and compliments! I always preferred Dooney's mini-signature over their other leathers, etc. even though in a lot of brands I don't like signature at all - I don't know what it is about the "DB" but I really love it (I also love LV's monogram).  I also really always liked their coated canvas...I guess it's mostly  because back when I was in high school in the 80's Dooney was THE BAG every girl wanted and when I could finally afford my first one I was in heaven. So I'm an old Dooney gal from way back!
> 
> I've also just bought an Olivia from this line but for that one I got the fuchsia and blue - it isn't in yet as I bought it online. This spearmint/lavender combo is my absolute favorite but I figured I really didn't need a third bag in that colorway.
> 
> Anyway these are not winter purses at all but i can't bring myself to put them away and pull out something more appropriate. Just thought I'd share! Sorry for the ramble.


Love those bags and the color combo is unique and really pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> So I received this beauty for Christmas.... love love love the Sophie..... I know this is a preference thing, but do you consider the chocolate color fall/winter or year round?


Beautiful bag and color. I would absolutely carry through any season. That would look great in summer paired with cream or white pants or shirt, white shirt and jeans....honestly it would look great with many things.


----------



## BadWolf10

How many of you have a calf leather bag?? What is the leather like???


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> How many of you have a calf leather bag?? What is the leather like???




The term calf leather has been used over the years for many different leathers.... some thin and very soft, like glove leather,  others much stiffer.   Are you talking about a specific new handbag?


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> The term calf leather has been used over the years for many different leathers.... some thin and very soft, like glove leather,  others much stiffer.   Are you talking about a specific new handbag?



Its an older style I think.... calf Sophie??


----------



## Julie Ann

Need some advice: I got a raspberry Buckley and the seller didn't notice a cut in the leather. She's offered to refund me and shipping cost to send it back. But... Just thinking out loud, if I asked for a discount, how would this cut hold up on the bag and the location. Here's a link to a video I did on it. http://youtu.be/Eoq8muHeLIQ


----------



## YankeeDooney

Julie Ann said:


> Need some advice: I got a raspberry Buckley and the seller didn't notice a cut in the leather. She's offered to refund me and shipping cost to send it back. But... Just thinking out loud, if I asked for a discount, how would this cut hold up on the bag and the location. Here's a link to a video I did on it. http://youtu.be/Eoq8muHeLIQ


JA, I would just send it back. A cut in the leather is unacceptable and especially for the price you paid. 
It is not worth the risk in my opinion, but if you can't live without it, ask a cobbler or leather shop for advice first before you start bargaining with the seller. I know I could not live with it no matter what price I paid. I would always know it was there. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Julie Ann

YankeeDooney said:


> JA, I would just send it back. A cut in the leather is unacceptable and especially for the price you paid.
> It is not worth the risk in my opinion, but if you can't live without it, ask a cobbler or leather shop for advice first before you start bargaining with the seller. I know I could not live with it no matter what price I paid. I would always know it was there. Just my 2 cents.


I really appreciate the advice. I keep going over it in my head. Just needed to hear the opinions of my purse forum friends. Your right, I would always know it's there. Plus I'd probably not get a lot of use out of her bc I would be afraid I would hurt her more.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Julie Ann said:


> I really appreciate the advice. I keep going over it in my head. Just needed to hear the opinions of my purse forum friends. Your right, I would always know it's there. Plus I'd probably not get a lot of use out of her bc I would be afraid I would hurt her more.


Exactly, you paid too much to deal with all of that. I love that color too, but that is simply unacceptable. 
You may happen upon one in the future. I suspect Dooney will produce more Raspberry bags in some shape or form that you will like perhaps even more. I am sure they will continue to capitalize on a popular color.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Julie Ann said:


> Need some advice: I got a raspberry Buckley and the seller didn't notice a cut in the leather. She's offered to refund me and shipping cost to send it back. But... Just thinking out loud, if I asked for a discount, how would this cut hold up on the bag and the location. Here's a link to a video I did on it. http://youtu.be/Eoq8muHeLIQ




Watched your video. That is unacceptable and I am happy to hear that she is accepting the return. It's a lot of money to pay for something like that. Very lucky!  You will find one some day!!!! Keep hunting.


----------



## Julie Ann

AnotherPurse said:


> Watched your video. That is unacceptable and I am happy to hear that she is accepting the return. It's a lot of money to pay for something like that. Very lucky!  You will find one some day!!!! Keep hunting.


Thanks girlie. Im one of those people that no matter how much I pay, I still want it to be a bargain and in perfect condition. LOL! Us women want it all


----------



## handbaghuntress

I say send it back too. That's a lot almost the price of a brand new one and with the cut, you probably won't end up using it much out of fear of it getting worse.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*JA:*  return the bag.  I'd be concerned that the cut would get bigger over time... it would look worse and you wouldn't want to carry the bag then.   The color is beautiful,  but with that defect, it's not worth it,  even at half off.  And you paid a lot more than half off.  I'm glad the seller will take the bag back.  You will find something else,  don't settle.


----------



## Julie Ann

Thanks guys! I'm 100 percent sure that I was gonna send it back. But I had this guilty feeling in the back of my mind like maybe she would be alright. LOL! Thanks for the thoughts. I needed reassurance.


----------



## momjules

Yes send her back
In a month or so all the spring/ summer bags will come out and maybe a color you will love


----------



## BadWolf10

JA, I concur..... I would send it back. That cut would drive me bonkers; I am sure you will find something else you love


----------



## BlazenHsss

Now that it's bright to your attention, that's all your going to think about when you want to wear her. Return!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

letstalkbags said:


> New to Dooney and started collecting last year. Couldn't resist the quality of these leathers they make. Anyway, I think I have a style favorite already.
> In my defense , you ladies here keep posting deal and sale info and it can be hard to resist, so I just wanted  to say...THANK YOU !



Can you post a pic of the Olive color zip zip separate?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

ilikesunshine said:


> Can you post a pic of the Olive color zip zip separate?


Well, you did not ask me, but I happen to have a photo of my olive zip zip close up, its with my black barlow, but its a good shot of them both ... Here she is


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, you did not ask me, but I happen to have a photo of my olive zip zip close up, its with my black barlow, but its a good shot of them both ... Here she is


Love them both!


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, you did not ask me, but I happen to have a photo of my olive zip zip close up, its with my black barlow, but its a good shot of them both ... Here she is



They are both adorable!


----------



## Trudysmom

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, you did not ask me, but I happen to have a photo of my olive zip zip close up, its with my black barlow, but its a good shot of them both ... Here she is


Nice to see different bags together.


----------



## Chanticleer

Trudysmom said:


> Nice to see different bags together.




I have the Olive zip zip.  Love it!  The color is so pretty!  Your bags are lovely!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, you did not ask me, but I happen to have a photo of my olive zip zip close up, its with my black barlow, but its a good shot of them both ... Here she is



Thanks! I like the Olive color...trying to downsize and limit my buying but this one just looks so nice...ugh


----------



## letstalkbags

ilikesunshine said:


> Can you post a pic of the Olive color zip zip separate?


Sorry that I just now read this. Others posted I know but here is another pic.


----------



## letstalkbags

My new goodies , grey zz and jeans Chelsea


----------



## MiaBorsa

letstalkbags said:


> Sorry that I just now read this. Others posted I know but here is another pic.





letstalkbags said:


> My new goodies , grey zz and jeans Chelsea



Wow, they're all gorgeous LTB!


----------



## letstalkbags

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, they're all gorgeous LTB!


Thank you ! Actually some of your photos helped when deciding on Chelsea , the taupe one really caught my eye. 
I thought this jeans color would be nice and casual .


----------



## ilikesunshine

letstalkbags said:


> Sorry that I just now read this. Others posted I know but here is another pic.




Thanks! You know the more pics the more tempting [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

letstalkbags said:


> My new goodies , grey zz and jeans Chelsea


Oh, very nice. Great color choices. Love the grey ZZ.


----------



## MrsKC

letstalkbags said:


> My new goodies , grey zz and jeans Chelsea


Gorgeous bags, enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## RuedeNesle

letstalkbags said:


> My new goodies , grey zz and jeans Chelsea



I love both!  They're beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## letstalkbags

ilikesunshine said:


> Thanks! You know the more pics the more tempting [emoji4]





YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, very nice. Great color choices. Love the grey ZZ.





MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous bags, enjoy your new goodies.





RuedeNesle said:


> I love both!  They're beautiful!
> 
> Congrats!


THANKS ladies !


----------



## Trudysmom

letstalkbags said:


> My new goodies , grey zz and jeans Chelsea


Your new bags are beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

So I think I scored big, I guess I will know when it gets here..... I found an ebay listing from ILD for a calf sophie. The image on the listing looks like the European leather sophie. It was listed for $91! After I did a buy it now, I noticed they relisted the bag at $356. So I am guessing the listing was an error. But I just got an email saying it shipped! So I am pretty excited, crossing my fingers that its what I am expecting


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> So I think I scored big, I guess I will know when it gets here..... I found an ebay listing from ILD for a calf sophie. The image on the listing looks like the European leather sophie. It was listed for $91! After I did a buy it now, I noticed they relisted the bag at $356. So I am guessing the listing was an error. But I just got an email saying it shipped! So I am pretty excited, crossing my fingers that its what I am expecting



Good deal! Can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Bad:*  great deal.  Hope you scored a winner.


----------



## br_t

i started collecting Dooney last week. Now I have 3 and 4 on the way! [emoji79]

I got zip zip satchel in sky, florentine mini satchel in red and florentine Bristol in denim [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BadWolf10

br_t said:


> View attachment 3254008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started collecting Dooney last week. Now I have 3 and 4 on the way! [emoji79]
> 
> I got zip zip satchel in sky, florentine mini satchel in red and florentine Bristol in denim [emoji173]&#65039;



Gorgeous!  Love that red!!


----------



## Trudysmom

br_t said:


> View attachment 3254008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started collecting Dooney last week. Now I have 3 and 4 on the way! [emoji79]
> 
> I got zip zip satchel in sky, florentine mini satchel in red and florentine Bristol in denim [emoji173]&#65039;


Your bags are beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

br_t said:


> View attachment 3254008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started collecting Dooney last week. Now I have 3 and 4 on the way! [emoji79]
> 
> I got zip zip satchel in sky, florentine mini satchel in red and florentine Bristol in denim [emoji173]&#65039;



:welcome2:

What a beautiful start to your Dooney collection!  I can't wait to see the other 4!

Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*br:*  great collection.   I love your color and style choices.   Can't wait to see the rest.  Enjoy wearing them all.


----------



## MiaBorsa

br_t said:


> View attachment 3254008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started collecting Dooney last week. Now I have 3 and 4 on the way! [emoji79]
> 
> I got zip zip satchel in sky, florentine mini satchel in red and florentine Bristol in denim [emoji173]&#65039;



You're off to a good start!   Very pretty choices.


----------



## YankeeDooney

br_t said:


> View attachment 3254008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started collecting Dooney last week. Now I have 3 and 4 on the way! [emoji79]
> 
> I got zip zip satchel in sky, florentine mini satchel in red and florentine Bristol in denim [emoji173]&#65039;


What lovely choices. Welcome to the madness! Enjoy!


----------



## AnotherPurse

Just got these two beauties this week. I have been searching for a older green nylon and although I wanted a smith they are difficult to find. This one doesn't have the hang tag but I can find one. It was never used at a great price. The other is my first zip flap in T'Moro and it was also new off eBay. They were both a steal and can't wait to tote them around!


----------



## RuedeNesle

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got these two beauties this week. I have been searching for a older green nylon and although I wanted a smith they are difficult to find. This one doesn't have the hang tag but I can find one. It was never used at a great price. The other is my first zip flap in T'Moro and it was also new off eBay. They were both a steal and can't wait to tote them around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254809



Hi AP!

I love Dooney's nylon! I'm sorry you didn't find the Smith bag you wanted, but congrats on getting this pretty, practically new satchel, at a great price!

And your zip flap is beautiful!

Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

br_t said:


> View attachment 3254008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started collecting Dooney last week. Now I have 3 and 4 on the way! [emoji79]
> 
> I got zip zip satchel in sky, florentine mini satchel in red and florentine Bristol in denim [emoji173]&#65039;


 
You're off to a great start!  Beautiful bags!  I have a Denim Bristol, but mine does not look as rich and deep as yours.  Looks like I need to do some conditioning, lol.


----------



## Trudysmom

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got these two beauties this week. I have been searching for a older green nylon and although I wanted a smith they are difficult to find. This one doesn't have the hang tag but I can find one. It was never used at a great price. The other is my first zip flap in T'Moro and it was also new off eBay. They were both a steal and can't wait to tote them around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254809


Your two new bags are so pretty.


----------



## YankeeDooney

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got these two beauties this week. I have been searching for a older green nylon and although I wanted a smith they are difficult to find. This one doesn't have the hang tag but I can find one. It was never used at a great price. The other is my first zip flap in T'Moro and it was also new off eBay. They were both a steal and can't wait to tote them around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254809


OMG, I love that Zip Flap in that color. I have never seen it the T'moro. Stunning!


----------



## MelissaPurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got these two beauties this week. I have been searching for a older green nylon and although I wanted a smith they are difficult to find. This one doesn't have the hang tag but I can find one. It was never used at a great price. The other is my first zip flap in T'Moro and it was also new off eBay. They were both a steal and can't wait to tote them around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254809




Gorgeous! Love the tmoro brown color[emoji7]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got these two beauties this week. I have been searching for a older green nylon and although I wanted a smith they are difficult to find. This one doesn't have the hang tag but I can find one. It was never used at a great price. The other is my first zip flap in T'Moro and it was also new off eBay. They were both a steal and can't wait to tote them around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254809


Both really nice choices AP! I love dooney nylon and that green is Nice! The brown Tmoro looks so rich on the flap bag! gorgeous!!!!! Enjoy


----------



## Thatsmypurse

letstalkbags said:


> Sorry that I just now read this. Others posted I know but here is another pic.





letstalkbags said:


> My new goodies , grey zz and jeans Chelsea


Gorgeous bags LTB! I'm on a Zip zip kick right now, so I love your colors you chose!  


br_t said:


> View attachment 3254008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started collecting Dooney last week. Now I have 3 and 4 on the way! [emoji79]
> 
> I got zip zip satchel in sky, florentine mini satchel in red and florentine Bristol in denim [emoji173]&#65039;



Great choices!  Dooney is addicting! Welcome!


----------



## letstalkbags

Trudysmom said:


> Your new bags are beautiful!


Thank you ! 



Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous bags LTB! I'm on a Zip zip kick right now, so I love your colors you chose!


Thanks ! We both are on this "zip zip kick" I think. I have just returned the lighter grey for DARK GREY saffiano, since the lighter grey just* isn't* my kind of color.
   And received my elephant saff. that is so beautiful so just waiting now on the dark grey which I have seen irl at store and it is gorgeous.


----------



## letstalkbags

AnotherPurse said:


> Just got these two beauties this week. I have been searching for a older green nylon and although I wanted a smith they are difficult to find. This one doesn't have the hang tag but I can find one. It was never used at a great price. The other is my first zip flap in T'Moro and it was also new off eBay. They were both a steal and can't wait to tote them around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254809


Both are beauties , enjoy them !


----------



## letstalkbags

br_t said:


> View attachment 3254008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started collecting Dooney last week. Now I have 3 and 4 on the way! [emoji79]
> 
> I got zip zip satchel in sky, florentine mini satchel in red and florentine Bristol in denim [emoji173]&#65039;


Someone has some good taste ! Congrats on your pretties !


----------



## br_t

letstalkbags said:


> Someone has some good taste ! Congrats on your pretties !



thank you sweetie!


----------



## br_t

letstalkbags said:


> Sorry that I just now read this. Others posted I know but here is another pic.



It is stunning! I'm loving the zip zip right now. I have the colors lilac and sky. And have a few more on the way - patent fuchsia, yellow, baby pink, forest and a vintage black ostrich. I'm thinking to get the olive too now I see yours. 

But how many zip zip does one little person need?


----------



## br_t

Suzwhat said:


> Here's my Dooney collection.
> http://youtu.be/2UZnIRTZXsQ



Beautiful collection! I'm thinking of getting either the chelsea shopper or Willa next. Which one do you recommend? Does Chelsea get heavy when you load it up? Does the bottom corner of the bag whack anybody when you walk?  Does the bag maintain its structure? Thank you in advance!


----------



## br_t

Marey said:


> I've owned a lot of Dooneys over the years but haven't been into the label for awhile. I saw the satchel on sale at Dillards, though, and really LOVED these colors, so I ended up going back and getting the bucket bag too. I always carry two purses and these two together get LOADS of notice and compliments! I always preferred Dooney's mini-signature over their other leathers, etc. even though in a lot of brands I don't like signature at all - I don't know what it is about the "DB" but I really love it (I also love LV's monogram).  I also really always liked their coated canvas...I guess it's mostly  because back when I was in high school in the 80's Dooney was THE BAG every girl wanted and when I could finally afford my first one I was in heaven. So I'm an old Dooney gal from way back!
> 
> I've also just bought an Olivia from this line but for that one I got the fuchsia and blue - it isn't in yet as I bought it online. This spearmint/lavender combo is my absolute favorite but I figured I really didn't need a third bag in that colorway.
> 
> Anyway these are not winter purses at all but i can't bring myself to put them away and pull out something more appropriate. Just thought I'd share! Sorry for the ramble.



These are so pretty! i wish they are on sale... perfect summer color!


----------



## Suzwhat

br_t said:


> Beautiful collection! I'm thinking of getting either the chelsea shopper or Willa next. Which one do you recommend? Does Chelsea get heavy when you load it up? Does the bottom corner of the bag whack anybody when you walk?  Does the bag maintain its structure? Thank you in advance!




Thank you.  I don't have a Willa, although I think they are beautiful.  The Pebble leather Chelsea is not heavy to me.   I've only had mine since October and not carried it often.   I have whacked people with the Tessuta before it softened but not the Chelsea!


----------



## BadWolf10

I received my ILD order today.... Ladies,  Sophie in calf/european leather does not disappoint!  She is gorgeous! They had her listed at $91 with free shipping, and she was listed as calf leather. I was nervous as I haven't seen calf in person,  but for that price I took a chance. I am soooo happy I did!! She also came with a key fob AND matching wallet. The day after I placed the order, ILD raised the price to $356. I dont know if they made a mistake or if I just happened across a sale, but I'm a happy girl!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my ILD order today.... Ladies,  Sophie in calf/european leather does not disappoint!  She is gorgeous! They had her listed at $91 with free shipping, and she was listed as calf leather. I was nervous as I haven't seen calf in person,  but for that price I took a chance. I am soooo happy I did!! She also came with a key fob AND matching wallet. The day after I placed the order, ILD raised the price to $356. I dont know if they made a mistake or if I just happened across a sale, but I'm a happy girl!!


Wow incredible everything! It is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my ILD order today.... Ladies,  Sophie in calf/european leather does not disappoint!  She is gorgeous! They had her listed at $91 with free shipping, and she was listed as calf leather. I was nervous as I haven't seen calf in person,  but for that price I took a chance. I am soooo happy I did!! She also came with a key fob AND matching wallet. The day after I placed the order, ILD raised the price to $356. I dont know if they made a mistake or if I just happened across a sale, but I'm a happy girl!!


Very pretty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadWolf:*  you got a great buy.  Enjoy your new hobo,  it's beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my ILD order today.... Ladies,  Sophie in calf/european leather does not disappoint!  She is gorgeous! They had her listed at $91 with free shipping, and she was listed as calf leather. I was nervous as I haven't seen calf in person,  but for that price I took a chance. I am soooo happy I did!! She also came with a key fob AND matching wallet. The day after I placed the order, ILD raised the price to $356. I dont know if they made a mistake or if I just happened across a sale, but I'm a happy girl!!



Holy cow, what a score!!   Just gorgeous and a DEAL!   Congrats, BW.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my ILD order today.... Ladies,  Sophie in calf/european leather does not disappoint!  She is gorgeous! They had her listed at $91 with free shipping, and she was listed as calf leather. I was nervous as I haven't seen calf in person,  but for that price I took a chance. I am soooo happy I did!! She also came with a key fob AND matching wallet. The day after I placed the order, ILD raised the price to $356. I dont know if they made a mistake or if I just happened across a sale, but I'm a happy girl!!



Hi BW!

The first thing I saw was how beautiful the bag is and how perfect the wallet you also bought goes with her.  _Then_ I read your post and found out not only was the wallet included, but you paid a total of $91!!!   The Purse Angels were smiling on you! 

Congrats on your beautiful set!


----------



## immigratty

OK...so I know many of you have seen me write about never having gotten rid of my bags [in nearly 15 years]. Well, having been inspired by many threads about scaling back collections, and I have done just that.  I've gotten rid of 7 Altos, nearly 30 Flos, and countless canvas bags.  Introducing, what's left of my Dooney collection.  

8 Flos [well 7 Flos and 1 Dillen-Priscilla]
30 Altos
Far Fewer Canvas bags [didn't count]

I also got rid of one of my Gucci bags, but I have far fewer Guccis than Dooneys [and given those 4 figure price tags, am far more "cautious" in making those purchases haha]

Feels good and more streamlined, will allow me to wear my bags more often, and these beautiful bags have found new homes where they will get more use and appreciation.


----------



## oldbaglover

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my ILD order today.... Ladies,  Sophie in calf/european leather does not disappoint!  She is gorgeous! They had her listed at $91 with free shipping, and she was listed as calf leather. I was nervous as I haven't seen calf in person,  but for that price I took a chance. I am soooo happy I did!! She also came with a key fob AND matching wallet. The day after I placed the order, ILD raised the price to $356. I dont know if they made a mistake or if I just happened across a sale, but I'm a happy girl!!


I check ILD website every day and dont recall ever seeing your Sophie bag featured.  Was this a special email or one day offer on ILD?


----------



## BadWolf10

oldbaglover said:


> I check ILD website every day and dont recall ever seeing your Sophie bag featured.  Was this a special email or one day offer on ILD?



I came across it on eBay. I was searching for sophie and saw it. After I saw it on ebay, I looked on their website and couldn't find it, just on ebay. It was just pure luck that I found it. I have noticed that they dont always have listings in both places.


----------



## momjules

You may have the biggest collection I've ever seen. Amazing!


----------



## immigratty

momjules said:


> You may have the biggest collection I've ever seen. Amazing!



Thx. I am very brand loyal, so for the last 10 years have only purchased / received as gifts Dooney or Gucci, so both are fairly large.


----------



## ahirau

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my ILD order today.... Ladies,  Sophie in calf/european leather does not disappoint!  She is gorgeous! They had her listed at $91 with free shipping, and she was listed as calf leather. I was nervous as I haven't seen calf in person,  but for that price I took a chance. I am soooo happy I did!! She also came with a key fob AND matching wallet. The day after I placed the order, ILD raised the price to $356. I dont know if they made a mistake or if I just happened across a sale, but I'm a happy girl!!


What a gorgeous bag - she looks so soft!  I love that strap too, enjoy her!


----------



## ahirau

immigratty said:


> OK...so I know many of you have seen me write about never having gotten rid of my bags [in nearly 15 years]. Well, having been inspired by many threads about scaling back collections, and I have done just that.  I've gotten rid of 7 Altos, nearly 30 Flos, and countless canvas bags.  Introducing, what's left of my Dooney collection.
> 
> 8 Flos [well 7 Flos and 1 Dillen-Priscilla]
> 30 Altos
> Far Fewer Canvas bags [didn't count]
> 
> I also got rid of one of my Gucci bags, but I have far fewer Guccis than Dooneys [and given those 4 figure price tags, am far more "cautious" in making those purchases haha]
> 
> Feels good and more streamlined, will allow me to wear my bags more often, and these beautiful bags have found new homes where they will get more use and appreciation.


Still a very incredible and enviable collection!  Love all your altos and how you organized by color!


----------



## ilikesunshine

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my ILD order today.... Ladies,  Sophie in calf/european leather does not disappoint!  She is gorgeous! They had her listed at $91 with free shipping, and she was listed as calf leather. I was nervous as I haven't seen calf in person,  but for that price I took a chance. I am soooo happy I did!! She also came with a key fob AND matching wallet. The day after I placed the order, ILD raised the price to $356. I dont know if they made a mistake or if I just happened across a sale, but I'm a happy girl!!



Great Bag & Awesome Deal


----------



## immigratty

ahirau said:


> Still a very incredible and enviable collection!  Love all your altos and how you organized by color!



Thanx so much. I only need one bag to make my Dooney collection complete, a white large Camilla. after that I'm done...until they come up with the next round of incredibly beautiful bags lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my ILD order today.... Ladies,  Sophie in calf/european leather does not disappoint!  She is gorgeous! They had her listed at $91 with free shipping, and she was listed as calf leather. I was nervous as I haven't seen calf in person,  but for that price I took a chance. I am soooo happy I did!! She also came with a key fob AND matching wallet. The day after I placed the order, ILD raised the price to $356. I dont know if they made a mistake or if I just happened across a sale, but I'm a happy girl!!


 
What a score!!  She's gorgeous!  I have a Toledo Sophie in Natural (from QVC) and she is so soft and pretty.  This one looks very comparable to that. AND, you got the accessories, mine was not offered with those - different package.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I received my ILD order today.... Ladies,  Sophie in calf/european leather does not disappoint!  She is gorgeous! They had her listed at $91 with free shipping, and she was listed as calf leather. I was nervous as I haven't seen calf in person,  but for that price I took a chance. I am soooo happy I did!! She also came with a key fob AND matching wallet. The day after I placed the order, ILD raised the price to $356. I dont know if they made a mistake or if I just happened across a sale, but I'm a happy girl!!


That is a gorgeous bag and wallet! What a deal! I think that was priced wrong and then they corrected it, but that's awesome for you! Right place right time!


----------



## br_t

my cute zip zips [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

br_t said:


> View attachment 3259750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cute zip zips [emoji7]


Love your pic! Some color wheel action happening there.


----------



## RuedeNesle

br_t said:


> View attachment 3259750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cute zip zips [emoji7]



I LOVE them all!


----------



## jeep317

br_t said:


> View attachment 3259750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cute zip zips [emoji7]



Love!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Trudysmom

br_t said:


> View attachment 3259750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cute zip zips [emoji7]


Your photo and bags are so pretty!


----------



## letstalkbags

br_t said:


> View attachment 3259750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cute zip zips [emoji7]


I like !!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

br_t said:


> View attachment 3259750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cute zip zips [emoji7]


Looooove all the Zip Zips  They look like they are having a little party


----------



## BadWolf10

br_t said:


> View attachment 3259750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cute zip zips [emoji7]



Adorable!!! Such pretty colors!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

br_t said:


> View attachment 3259750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cute zip zips [emoji7]


 
What a great way to photograph them!  (Twins on Lilac!  Reminds me I need to carry her again soon.  She's been neglected lately)


----------



## momjules

Beautiful zip zip gathering


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I need lilac!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

These are not new but I am not sure they have every been photographed and shared here 

My Woven Bordeaux Dover tote ...







and the inside, I don't care for the what I call "juicy fruit" lining, but this toned down chevron I can handle. This tote is really too big for my every day use, but it has been on a couple of airplane trips with me and works perfectly for a plane bag 






Also thought I would share my Raspberry Flo twist strap with all the talk of the upcoming TSV, this looks very similar, but smaller and with different leather ... also this photo makes her look much brighter than she really is ...






and another with my natural small Barlow for size comparo ...


----------



## ZeeLara

2015: Bday Gifts

Dooney & Bourke Claremont Drawstring Bag
Dooney & Bourke Rose Garden Leisure Shopper


----------



## immigratty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> These are not new but I am not sure they have every been photographed and shared here
> 
> My Woven Bordeaux Dover tote ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside, I don't care for the what I call "juicy fruit" lining, but this toned down chevron I can handle. This tote is really too big for my every day use, but it has been on a couple of airplane trips with me and works perfectly for a plane bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thought I would share my Raspberry Flo twist strap with all the talk of the upcoming TSV, this looks very similar, but smaller and with different leather ... also this photo makes her look much brighter than she really is ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another with my natural small Barlow for size comparo ...





ZeeLara said:


> 2015: Bday Gifts
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Claremont Drawstring Bag
> Dooney & Bourke Rose Garden Leisure Shopper



beauties


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I'm loving all the beautiful bags being posted!!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> These are not new but I am not sure they have every been photographed and shared here
> 
> My Woven Bordeaux Dover tote ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside, I don't care for the what I call "juicy fruit" lining, but this toned down chevron I can handle. This tote is really too big for my every day use, but it has been on a couple of airplane trips with me and works perfectly for a plane bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thought I would share my Raspberry Flo twist strap with all the talk of the upcoming TSV, this looks very similar, but smaller and with different leather ... also this photo makes her look much brighter than she really is ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another with my natural small Barlow for size comparo ...



Hi Ihb!

I love your woven Bordeaux tote!  My Bordeaux Dover tote is out for delivery today.  The juicy fruit lining is one of the things that attracted me to her. I plan to use it for my weekends in SF.  It's good to hear yours travels well!  I may use it for that also at some point.

Your raspberry Flo and natural Barlow are beautiful too!


----------



## ZeeLara

immigratty said:


> beauties



Thank you!.  Your collection is


----------



## br_t

My new hot pink (violet) small florentine satchel


----------



## suzannep

br_t said:


> My new hot pink (fuchsia?) small florentine satchel
> View attachment 3262385



Ugh Dooney's Florentine satchels never fail to take my breath away! Beautiful! I think this pretty girl is violet  Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## br_t

suzannep said:


> Ugh Dooney's Florentine satchels never fail to take my breath away! Beautiful! I think this pretty girl is violet  Thanks for sharing her with us.




It is violet!! Thanks sweetie!


----------



## immigratty

ZeeLara said:


> Thank you!.  Your collection is



Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

So many beautiful bags posted!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Well, the sun    finally came out in my favorite picture spot so I brought a couple more bags down to model. My Pebble Chelsea in Oyster ...







and I can't remember the exact name of this one, but it is the softest squishiest leather of any bag I own. I want to say "Lee Tote" ? but not sure .. I bought it at the outlet in Va beach a few years ago ...






and on the back it says this ..






That's all for today


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

br_t said:


> My new hot pink (violet) small florentine satchel
> View attachment 3262385


 
Twins!!  Congrats!! 


(Don't you just love how bright and intense the violet is?  I love mine.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, the sun    finally came out in my favorite picture spot so I brought a couple more bags down to model. My Pebble Chelsea in Oyster ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can't remember the exact name of this one, but it is the softest squishiest leather of any bag I own. I want to say "Lee Tote" ? but not sure .. I bought it at the outlet in Va beach a few years ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the back it says this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for today


 
Twins on Oyster Chelsea.  I just love that bag.  The other tote is so pretty!  Very classic looking.  Love it!


----------



## Trudysmom

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, the sun    finally came out in my favorite picture spot so I brought a couple more bags down to model. My Pebble Chelsea in Oyster ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can't remember the exact name of this one, but it is the softest squishiest leather of any bag I own. I want to say "Lee Tote" ? but not sure .. I bought it at the outlet in Va beach a few years ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the back it says this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for today


Beautiful photos and bags!


----------



## Trudysmom

br_t said:


> My new hot pink (violet) small florentine satchel
> View attachment 3262385


Love that color and I love the flo satchels.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, the sun    finally came out in my favorite picture spot so I brought a couple more bags down to model. My Pebble Chelsea in Oyster ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can't remember the exact name of this one, but it is the softest squishiest leather of any bag I own. I want to say "Lee Tote" ? but not sure .. I bought it at the outlet in Va beach a few years ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the back it says this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for today



More beauties!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, the sun    finally came out in my favorite picture spot so I brought a couple more bags down to model. My Pebble Chelsea in Oyster ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can't remember the exact name of this one, but it is the softest squishiest leather of any bag I own. I want to say "Lee Tote" ? but not sure .. I bought it at the outlet in Va beach a few years ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the back it says this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for today


Oh my, I love that florentine tote. Are there feet on the bottom? It is so pretty. Notice the braided zip pull.


----------



## ahirau

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> These are not new but I am not sure they have every been photographed and shared here
> 
> My Woven Bordeaux Dover tote ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside, I don't care for the what I call "juicy fruit" lining, but this toned down chevron I can handle. This tote is really too big for my every day use, but it has been on a couple of airplane trips with me and works perfectly for a plane bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thought I would share my Raspberry Flo twist strap with all the talk of the upcoming TSV, this looks very similar, but smaller and with different leather ... also this photo makes her look much brighter than she really is ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another with my natural small Barlow for size comparo ...


All beautiful bags - love the closeup shots to see the details!  Great bags!


----------



## ahirau

ZeeLara said:


> 2015: Bday Gifts
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Claremont Drawstring Bag
> Dooney & Bourke Rose Garden Leisure Shopper


Lovely bags! The pink shopper will be great in the spring!  Love the bucket too!


----------



## ahirau

br_t said:


> My new hot pink (violet) small florentine satchel
> View attachment 3262385


What a great pop of color in luscious leather, love it!


----------



## ahirau

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, the sun    finally came out in my favorite picture spot so I brought a couple more bags down to model. My Pebble Chelsea in Oyster ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can't remember the exact name of this one, but it is the softest squishiest leather of any bag I own. I want to say "Lee Tote" ? but not sure .. I bought it at the outlet in Va beach a few years ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the back it says this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for today


Both gorgeous! The oyster color is really growing on me!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh my, I love that florentine tote. Are there feet on the bottom? It is so pretty. Notice the braided zip pull.


I had to go and look to see, NO feet on the bottom of that bag, but I will forgive because I love it so much 

Thanks for all of the bag love ladies, I LOVE  to look at pictures myself, so I thought I would share mine too!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Ihb!
> 
> I love your woven Bordeaux tote!  My Bordeaux Dover tote is out for delivery today.  The juicy fruit lining is one of the things that attracted me to her. I plan to use it for my weekends in SF.  It's good to hear yours travels well!  I may use it for that also at some point.
> 
> Your raspberry Flo and natural Barlow are beautiful too!


I love the regular bordeaux dover, but honestly I only need one big tote and this is the one I decided on. If it was also offered in a little smaller size maybe I would own another. *Can't  wait to see yours*, I love that bordeaux color in the claremont collection  It is so pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I love the regular bordeaux dover, but honestly I only need one big tote and this is the one I decided on. If it was also offered in a little smaller size maybe I would own another. *Can't  wait to see yours*, I love that bordeaux color in the claremont collection  It is so pretty!



I think I'm really going to love Bordeaux!  I honestly only picked that color because red was not available on ILD , but I think that was the best thing that could have happened.  I've been admiring the saffiano zip zip in Bordeaux but I have one in red.  My tote was delivered yesterday to my sister's apartment.  I'll be there tonight for the weekend.  I'll post pics in the New Dooney thread tonight or tomorrow morning.  I can't wait to see her! (And my sister! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, the sun    finally came out in my favorite picture spot so I brought a couple more bags down to model. My Pebble Chelsea in Oyster ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can't remember the exact name of this one, but it is the softest squishiest leather of any bag I own. I want to say "Lee Tote" ? but not sure .. I bought it at the outlet in Va beach a few years ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the back it says this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for today



I love both bags!  

I bought the tote, same color, at the Dooney Outlet in Aurora, IL, about 3 or 4 years ago and sold it on ebay about 2-3 years ago.  It's called the Dillen Pocket Tote. it has Florentine Vachetta leather trim.  I was a new Seller at the time and when my first bag sold I got so excited I started selling any bag that was in great condition.  I see this one on ebay every now and then and for a minute I think about buying it again.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> I love both bags!
> 
> I bought the tote, same color, at the Dooney Outlet in Aurora, IL, about 3 or 4 years ago and sold it on ebay about 2-3 years ago.  It's called the Dillen Pocket Tote. it has Florentine Vachetta leather trim.  I was a new Seller at the time and when my first bag sold I got so excited I started selling any bag that was in great condition.  I see this one on ebay every now and then and for a minute I think about buying it again.



I know what you mean about ebay, lol.. .. if I am not loving a bag, I will list it. If it sells then I can buy something new I really want. It keeps my collection to a manageable level, lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, the sun    finally came out in my favorite picture spot so I brought a couple more bags down to model. My Pebble Chelsea in Oyster ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can't remember the exact name of this one, but it is the softest squishiest leather of any bag I own. I want to say "Lee Tote" ? but not sure .. I bought it at the outlet in Va beach a few years ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on the back it says this ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for today



Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

RuedeNesle said:


> I love both bags!
> 
> I bought the tote, same color, at the Dooney Outlet in Aurora, IL, about 3 or 4 years ago and sold it on ebay about 2-3 years ago.  It's called the Dillen Pocket Tote. it has Florentine Vachetta leather trim.  I was a new Seller at the time and when my first bag sold I got so excited I started selling any bag that was in great condition.  I see this one on ebay every now and then and for a minute I think about buying it again.


Well, that sounds right, and that makes sense, because the navy leather is NOT florentine, it is most definitely feels like the soft squishy Dillen leather, but the trim is the Vachetta. 

What color was yours? I use that bag a lot it is very sturdy and comfortable and roomy!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Well, that sounds right, and that makes sense, because the navy leather is NOT florentine, it is most definitely feels like the soft squishy Dillen leather, but the trim is the Vachetta.
> 
> What color was yours? I use that bag a lot it is very sturdy and comfortable and roomy!


Nevermind, I see you answered  I love the navy with that trim.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Nevermind, I see you answered  I love the navy with that trim.



  Actually, I thought your bag was black, which was the color of mine!  I was just going to reply to your other post that I was wrong about ours being the same color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I know what you mean about ebay, lol.. .. if I am not loving a bag, I will list it. *If it sells then I can buy something new I really want. It keeps my collection to a manageable level,* lol.



Mornin' BW!

Ebay is great, when you use it for the purpose intended!   But I keep replacing bags I sold because of separation anxiety.  And a couple of bags I replaced cost more than I sold them for!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' BW!
> 
> Ebay is great, when you use it for the purpose intended!   But I keep replacing bags I sold because of separation anxiety.  And a couple of bags I replaced cost more than I sold them for!



Yep I have done that too


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh my, I love that florentine tote. Are there feet on the bottom? It is so pretty. Notice the braided zip pull.



Actually, I believe that tote is part of the original Dillen collection; pebbled leather with Florentine Vachetta trim.   I owned several bags from that collection, including a bone satchel ...  






And the animal print bags had the same trim...






*ETA: *    I see this topic was discussed already; so nevermind!!  HAHA


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I'm really going to love Bordeaux!  I honestly only picked that color because red was not available on ILD , but I think that was the best thing that could have happened.  I've been admiring the saffiano zip zip in Bordeaux but I have one in red.  My tote was delivered yesterday to my sister's apartment.  I'll be there tonight for the weekend.  I'll post pics in the New Dooney thread tonight or tomorrow morning.  *I can't wait to see her! (And my sister! *)



   Girl, you are too much.      I can't wait to see your new bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Girl, you are too much.      I can't wait to see your new bag.



 

I can't wait either! When I sent my sister a text yesterday afternoon saying the package was left at her front door, she text me back about 10 minutes later and said she just got home and there's no package!  A minute later she sent me a text saying she was just kidding, she has the package!


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't wait either! When I sent my sister a text yesterday afternoon saying the package was left at her front door, she text me back about 10 minutes later and said she just got home and there's no package!  A minute later she sent me a text saying she was just kidding, she has the package!



So.   It runs in the family.


----------



## br_t

My Bordeaux charemont Olivia satchel is here! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## br_t

ahirau said:


> What a great pop of color in luscious leather, love it!




Thank you! It is such a happy spring color [emoji7]


----------



## br_t

Trudysmom said:


> Love that color and I love the flo satchels.




Thank you! I love this one is actually a bit lighter than my mini, which is a bonus. I cannot carry heavy bags [emoji38]


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> So.   It runs in the family.



  Yes!


----------



## RuedeNesle

br_t said:


> My Bordeaux charemont Olivia satchel is here! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263308



She's beautiful!  

Congrats!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Actually, I believe that tote is part of the original Dillen collection; pebbled leather with Florentine Vachetta trim.   I owned several bags from that collection, including a bone satchel ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the animal print bags had the same trim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA: *    I see this topic was discussed already; so nevermind!!  HAHA


Looooove that bone satchel


----------



## MiaBorsa

br_t said:


> My Bordeaux charemont Olivia satchel is here! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263308



Pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Looooove that bone satchel



I gave that bag to my sister about 4 years ago.  Hmmmm, I wonder if she still has it...??       The Dillen satchels were such great bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes!


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok ladies.... opinions please..... grabbed this on ebay....its Lucy in Teal. Its pebble grain leather.. the strap is wider than Sophie but similar. Trying to decide whether to keep her or not. Shes a bit bigger than Sophie all around. And not as slouchy. Thoughts?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> I gave that bag to my sister about 4 years ago.  Hmmmm, I wonder if she still has it...??       The Dillen satchels were such great bags.


I vote you get her back ASAP


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I vote you get her back ASAP



It wouldn't be the first time I have "repossessed" a bag.


----------



## momjules

Excellent bag in excellent condition. Lucky you! Keep her! Keep!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies.... opinions please..... grabbed this on ebay....its Lucy in Teal. Its pebble grain leather.. the strap is wider than Sophie but similar. Trying to decide whether to keep her or not. Shes a bit bigger than Sophie all around. And not as slouchy. Thoughts?



She's gorgeous, but looks a little bigger than I usually carry...how about you?   Do you like the size?   Is she heavy?


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies.... opinions please..... grabbed this on ebay....its Lucy in Teal. Its pebble grain leather.. the strap is wider than Sophie but similar. Trying to decide whether to keep her or not. Shes a bit bigger than Sophie all around. And not as slouchy. Thoughts?


I love the teal on that bag. Actually I was looking at them as well and that is the color I thought looked pretty against the trim. Very nice.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> She's gorgeous, but looks a little bigger than I usually carry...how about you?   Do you like the size?   Is she heavy?



I think shes comparable to the kingston hobo,  huge and heavy. She is so pretty but feels like a suitcase....


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I think shes comparable to the kingston hobo,  huge and heavy. She is so pretty but feels like a suitcase....



Uh oh.  That is usually a deal-breaker for me.   But she is a beauty.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Uh oh.  That is usually a deal-breaker for me.   But she is a beauty.



Yea usually me too . Its a bummer because she's gorgeous but she's gonna be so heavy. I think shes going back.


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies.... opinions please..... grabbed this on ebay....its Lucy in Teal. Its pebble grain leather.. the strap is wider than Sophie but similar. Trying to decide whether to keep her or not. Shes a bit bigger than Sophie all around. And not as slouchy. Thoughts?


The teal is beautiful.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> It wouldn't be the first time I have "repossessed" a bag.


:lolots:


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies.... opinions please..... grabbed this on ebay....its Lucy in Teal. Its pebble grain leather.. the strap is wider than Sophie but similar. Trying to decide whether to keep her or not. Shes a bit bigger than Sophie all around. And not as slouchy. Thoughts?





BadWolf10 said:


> I think shes comparable to the kingston hobo,  huge and heavy. She is so pretty but feels like a suitcase....



Hi BW!

Lucy is pretty in Teal, and I love the color with the color of the straps and trim.  I think the biggest issue is weight.  Do you think you'll carry her much because of her weight?  I have bags that I feel guilty ignoring in my closet, but when I take them out and load them up they're just too heavy and I end up unloading them, and going back to something lighter.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> I gave that bag to my sister about 4 years ago.  Hmmmm, I wonder if she still has it...??       The Dillen satchels were such great bags.




I love those original Dillen and Dillen II satchels.... great style and great leather.  I think I collected them in lots of colors.   Need to do some closet diving to see if I can find them.... I remember blue, black, red, lavender, pink, tmoro.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> 
> Lucy is pretty in Teal, and I love the color with the color of the straps and trim.  I think the biggest issue is weight.  Do you think you'll carry her much because of her weight?  I have bags that I feel guilty ignoring in my closet, but when I take them out and load them up they're just too heavy and I end up unloading them, and going back to something lighter.



I agree.... the weight is a big deal for me..... my sophie is big but so light, in both the calf and the pebble grain. The lucy is so pretty but she is heavy. Guess she will have to go back. Thanks for all of your input


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love those original Dillen and Dillen II satchels.... great style and great leather.  I think I collected them in lots of colors.   Need to do some closet diving to see if I can find them.... I remember blue, black, red, lavender, pink, tmoro.


Hmmmm, another archivist. I am sensing a field trip to LJ's this weekend.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Hmmmm, another archivist. I am sensing a field trip to LJ's this weekend.


   We need to inspect the storage.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> We need to inspect the storage.


Yes, yes. Sounds like she needs our assistance with closet organizing (purging). We could hold our HA meeting there as well.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD and Mia*:  better bring your hard hats.  It's dangerous territory with risk of falling objects.




As a matter of fact,  I added some additional satchels in that style in plain pebbled leather during the sale last summer.... oyster, aubergene, and celadon!


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD and Mia*:  better bring your hard hats.  It's dangerous territory with risk of falling objects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact,  I added some additional satchels in that style in plain pebbled leather during the sale last summer.... oyster, aubergene, and celadon!


Whoa! We'll be ready then. Calling truck rental now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD and Mia*:  better bring your hard hats.  It's dangerous territory with risk of falling objects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact,  I added some additional satchels in that style in plain pebbled leather during the sale last summer.... oyster, aubergene, and celadon!


A girl can never have too many satchels, LJ.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD and Mia:*  I'll be waiting.  We can watch Dooney shows and YD can make me labels and Mia can help me organize my collection.   Plan on spending a few weeks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD and Mia:*  I'll be waiting.  We can watch Dooney shows and YD can make me labels and Mia can help me organize my collection.   Plan on spending a few weeks.


Sounds like a plan. I will be riding in on my unicorn. It has Dooney Saddlebags. :giggles:


----------



## br_t

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you sweetie!


----------



## br_t

I got this pebble hobo in bone at the Dooney store for 30% off ^_^ she's so room and soft! I'm so in [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> *YD and Mia:*  I'll be waiting.  We can watch Dooney shows and YD can make me labels and Mia can help me organize my collection.   Plan on spending a few weeks.



Sounds like a plan!   We need snacks.


----------



## MelissaPurse

br_t said:


> I got this pebble hobo in bone at the Dooney store for 30% off ^_^ she's so room and soft! I'm so in [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263752




In love with the bone color[emoji7][emoji7] very beautiful


----------



## rubylovesdooney

br_t said:


> My Bordeaux charemont Olivia satchel is here! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263308



Gorgeous.purse forum is a dangerous place.I was on the fence whether to buy this bag but after seeing your bag I just placed the order in this color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

br_t said:


> I got this pebble hobo in bone at the Dooney store for 30% off ^_^ she's so room and soft! I'm so in [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263752



Love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

rubylovesdooney said:


> Gorgeous.purse forum is a dangerous place.I was on the fence whether to buy this bag but after seeing your bag I just placed the order in this color.



   Woo hoo!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

br_t said:


> I got this pebble hobo in bone at the Dooney store for 30% off ^_^ she's so room and soft! I'm so in [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263752




What a beauty!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*br:*  love the Dooney bone color.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Sounds like a plan!   We need snacks.


Lots and lots of snacks and liquid refreshment.


----------



## momjules

The bone is a Devine color. I have it in the flo satchel. I'll never get rid of it


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beauty!


Love it! I was looking at this bag style on ILD! The bone is so pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't wait either! When I sent my sister a text yesterday afternoon saying the package was left at her front door, she text me back about 10 minutes later and said she just got home and there's no package!  A minute later she sent me a text saying she was just kidding, she has the package!


OMG! Your heart must have sunk RN! What a tease!  Did you holler at her? lol! Can't wait to see your bag! Your gonna love Bordeaux!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't wait either! When I sent my sister a text yesterday afternoon saying the package was left at her front door, she text me back about 10 minutes later and said she just got home and there's no package!  A minute later she sent me a text saying she was just kidding, she has the package!



Omg my sister would sooo do that..... glad your package is safe and sound!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> I think shes comparable to the kingston hobo,  huge and heavy. She is so pretty but feels like a suitcase....


Its definitely pretty, but if it's heavier and bigger than your used to, you may not end up wearing her, that has definitely happened to me before, still trying to sell a bag on Poshmark that's too heavy for me


----------



## RuedeNesle

Thatsmypurse said:


> OMG! Your heart must have sunk RN! *What a tease!  Did you holler at her?* lol! Can't wait to see your bag! Your gonna love Bordeaux!



  She said as soon as she sent the first text she could picture me frantically trying to get in touch with UPS and the FBI.  so she sent the second text right away. I posted pics of her in the New Dooney thread and in the Which Dooney are you carrying thread. You're right, I really do love bordeaux!



BadWolf10 said:


> Omg my sister would sooo do that..... *glad your package is safe and sound*!



Thanks! She arrived safe and sound.  We just got back from our second trip to Starbucks.  I decided to bring my cappuccino home and watch last night's Dooney show on the DVR.  My sister was on Dooney overload by then and insisted we watch another channel!


----------



## only dooney

Julie Ann said:


> Need some advice: I got a raspberry Buckley and the seller didn't notice a cut in the leather. She's offered to refund me and shipping cost to send it back. But... Just thinking out loud, if I asked for a discount, how would this cut hold up on the bag and the location. Here's a link to a video I did on it. http://youtu.be/Eoq8muHeLIQ


Hi Julie Ann, she is a beautiful bag and I've been coveting that collection, too .  I watched your video and I love those videos!  (thank you for posting them). But I agree with other posters that that little cut would end up bothering me, too.  Even if you can't see it when using her, you'll know its there.  The little cut might get worse.. for the price, you should get one without that cut.  I'm glad you're returning her.  You'll find another one.  I'm on the hunt, too!!


----------



## BadWolf10

I am thinking about getting a zip zip satchel..... but I have always been a hobo girl..... for those of you who love the zip zip, what are your fav things about it??


----------



## MaryBel

BadWolf10 said:


> I am thinking about getting a zip zip satchel..... but I have always been a hobo girl..... for those of you who love the zip zip, what are your fav things about it??



I love the look
I love how it is on the smaller size but you can still fit a lot on it

My favorite is the saffiano zip zip! I love the one color look and also love the saffiano leather, so easy care, especially since we get a lot of rain here in WA.


----------



## Chanticleer

BadWolf10 said:


> I am thinking about getting a zip zip satchel..... but I have always been a hobo girl..... for those of you who love the zip zip, what are your fav things about it??




I love the shape.  Very classy and ladylike.  The bag lays nicely against the body and though it's not a big bag, it holds everything I need.  I have it in croco, pebbled, and saffiano.  Love them all.   I feel that all the leathers can be dressy or casual.  I prefer to carry mine by the handles with the long strap hanging down, but if someone prefers a shoulder bag, this handbag also offers that option.  I think the silhouette of this bag is classic and will never go out of style.


----------



## BlazenHsss

BadWolf10 said:


> I am thinking about getting a zip zip satchel..... but I have always been a hobo girl..... for those of you who love the zip zip, what are your fav things about it??


Although I haven't carried mine yet, it's my first as well.  I have it sitting on the table currently so I can look at it. It's lighter in weight, and will be great for when the weather is bad. It opens up completely, so plenty of room for my organizer. It's very attractive though, and growing on me. It almost reminds me of LV Alma....


----------



## Chanticleer

BlazenHsss said:


> Although I haven't carried mine yet, it's my first as well.  I have it sitting on the table currently so I can look at it. It's lighter in weight, and will be great for when the weather is bad. It opens up completely, so plenty of room for my organizer. It's very attractive though, and growing on me. It almost reminds me of LV Alma....




What I like about the Dooney zip zip are the gussets on the sides.  I have the Alma and when I use it, I don't unzip it as far down as I do my zip zips because there are no gussets on this bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

The outlet has an amazing deal right now.... and with all the pics of zipzips, i was thinking about it. I love my hobos,  but i am drawn to the shape of the zip zip..... sounds like it might be awesome. Guess I'm going to the outlet tomorrow to take a look


----------



## CatePNW

BadWolf10 said:


> I am thinking about getting a zip zip satchel..... but I have always been a hobo girl..... for those of you who love the zip zip, what are your fav things about it??



It's small scale, but holds a lot.  The zippers open the bag really wide, and it's very easy to get larger items in and out.  It's very lady like looking!  

If I could change anything, there are three things, but they are minor:

1.  Add D-rings so long strap attaches to that and handles lay flat against bag
2.  Make long strap a little longer
3.  Make top handles a little taller, I think almost all Dooney bags are too short in the handles.  I don't like to struggle to get them up to the crook of my arm.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BadW:*  I love the zip zip too.  And everyone has given you great reasons why.  When you are in the outlet be sure to try it on your shoulder.  The zip zip is very different from a hobo,  so make sure it's comfortable for you as a shoulder bag if that is the way you want to carry it.   I only carry mine by the handles,  but that is how I carry every handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BadW:*  I love the zip zip too.  And everyone has given you great reasons why.  When you are in the outlet be sure to try it on your shoulder.  The zip zip is very different from a hobo,  so make sure it's comfortable for you as a shoulder bag if that is the way you want to carry it.   I only carry mine by the handles,  but that is how I carry every handbag.











CatePNW said:


> It's small scale, but holds a lot.  The zippers open the bag really wide, and it's very easy to get larger items in and out.  It's very lady like looking!
> 
> If I could change anything, there are three things, but they are minor:
> 
> 1.  Add D-rings so long strap attaches to that and handles lay flat against bag
> 2.  Make long strap a little longer
> 3.  Make top handles a little taller, I think almost all Dooney bags are too short in the handles.  I don't like to struggle to get them up to the crook of my arm.




I would definitely carry it as s shoulder bag... will have to try it on.... I like to have my hands free.


I love the flo twist hobo hubby got me for christmas, but my one complaint is the strap. I adjusted the straps as far as they will go and it still feels like its bunched up under my arm. I have been trying to figure out a way to lengthen it without swapping out the strap.....  I agree that the double handles on the satchels are too short for me.....I need a shoulder strap.


----------



## CatePNW

BadWolf10 said:


> I would definitely carry it as s shoulder bag... will have to try it on.... I like to have my hands free.
> 
> 
> I love the flo twist hobo hubby got me for christmas, but my one complaint is the strap. I adjusted the straps as far as they will go and it still feels like its bunched up under my arm. I have been trying to figure out a way to lengthen it without swapping out the strap.....  I agree that the double handles on the satchels are too short for me.....I need a shoulder strap.



The shoulder strap length will probably be a good drop for you if you can even wear a hobo.  I'm 5'11" and large, so hobos are out of the question for me, they are armpit bags....LOL!  The zip zip has a nice drop for a shoulder bag, and it fits me too,  it's just my preference to wear a bag longer down my side.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Loading up my new Rouge Toledo Stanwich[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
with my Hello Kitty Wallet, Custom glitz NICU nursing themed  iPhone case, and my Hello kitty makeup bag. Also... Hi my name is Melissa and I am a hello kitty junkie[emoji137]&#127998;


----------



## Chanticleer

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3269266
> 
> Loading up my new Rouge Toledo Stanwich[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> with my Hello Kitty Wallet, Custom glitz NICU nursing themed  iPhone case, and my Hello kitty makeup bag. Also... Hi my name is Melissa and I am a hello kitty junkie[emoji137]&#127998;




Beautiful bag!


----------



## BlazenHsss

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3269266
> 
> Loading up my new Rouge Toledo Stanwich[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> with my Hello Kitty Wallet, Custom glitz NICU nursing themed  iPhone case, and my Hello kitty makeup bag. Also... Hi my name is Melissa and I am a hello kitty junkie[emoji137]&#127998;


AND a fellow nurse!!
Lots of love and respect to you (also....that Stanwich is AH-mazing!)


----------



## Allieandalf

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3269266
> 
> Loading up my new Rouge Toledo Stanwich[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> with my Hello Kitty Wallet, Custom glitz NICU nursing themed  iPhone case, and my Hello kitty makeup bag. Also... Hi my name is Melissa and I am a hello kitty junkie[emoji137]&#127998;




Love[emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

CatePNW said:


> The shoulder strap length will probably be a good drop for you if you can even wear a hobo.  I'm 5'11" and large, so hobos are out of the question for me, they are armpit bags....LOL!  The zip zip has a nice drop for a shoulder bag, and it fits me too,  it's just my preference to wear a bag longer down my side.



Lol... I'm 5' 5", but not a skinny mini hehe. I love a hobo but it has to be a decent size. Sophie is my fav


----------



## BadWolf10

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3269266
> 
> Loading up my new Rouge Toledo Stanwich[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> with my Hello Kitty Wallet, Custom glitz NICU nursing themed  iPhone case, and my Hello kitty makeup bag. Also... Hi my name is Melissa and I am a hello kitty junkie[emoji137]&#127998;



Love!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Chanticleer said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you[emoji5]&#65039;



BlazenHsss said:


> AND a fellow nurse!!
> Lots of love and respect to you (also....that Stanwich is AH-mazing!)



Ooo you're a nurse too! [emoji137]&#127998; hi five . I want another one[emoji119]&#127998;



Allieandalf said:


> Love[emoji7]







BadWolf10 said:


> Love!!




Thanks ladies[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3269266
> 
> Loading up my new Rouge Toledo Stanwich[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> with my Hello Kitty Wallet, Custom glitz NICU nursing themed  iPhone case, and my Hello kitty makeup bag. Also... Hi my name is Melissa and I am a hello kitty junkie[emoji137]&#127998;


Love your bag and accessories! Hello Kitty is so fun!


----------



## BlazenHsss

MelissaPurse said:


> Thank you[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo you're a nurse too! [emoji137]&#55356;&#57342; hi five . I want another one[emoji119]&#55356;&#57342;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies[emoji8][emoji8]


Sure am, CVICU.....nowhere near as scary as wee babies!!
I love Stanwich!!  I'm eyeballing a black Florentine one!
And a mushroom Buckley. And an elephant Zip Zip. And a claremont Olivia. And a Barlow/Brenna...


----------



## CatePNW

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3269266
> 
> Loading up my new Rouge Toledo Stanwich[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> with my Hello Kitty Wallet, Custom glitz NICU nursing themed  iPhone case, and my Hello kitty makeup bag. Also... Hi my name is Melissa and I am a hello kitty junkie[emoji137]&#127998;



I love your HK accessories!  I just got some Hello Kitty nail polish, couldn't resist the kitties on the bottle!


----------



## MelissaPurse

BlazenHsss said:


> Sure am, CVICU.....nowhere near as scary as wee babies!!
> I love Stanwich!!  I'm eyeballing a black Florentine one!
> And a mushroom Buckley. And an elephant Zip Zip. And a claremont Olivia. And a Barlow/Brenna...



If I ever left NICU it's been almost 9yrs(don't think it's going to happen[emoji6]) my next venture would be pediatric CVICU...the heart just makes sense[emoji4] and kudos to you for dealing with Adults[emoji5]&#65039;



CatePNW said:


> I love your HK accessories!  I just got some Hello Kitty nail polish, couldn't resist the kitties on the bottle!







Thatsmypurse said:


> Love your bag and accessories! Hello Kitty is so fun!




Thanks ladies, I had to slow down a bit on my HK obsession it was getting kinda a little bit out of control[emoji30] but it just makes me smile whenever I see a HK item


----------



## BadWolf10

So I went to the outlet and tried on the zip zip. Super duper cute, but not for me. The strap just feels not right for me. 

On a different note, I love my Flo twist hobo but the strap is too short. So I added these slide bolt clips. What do you think? Does it look ok?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet and tried on the zip zip. Super duper cute, but not for me. The strap just feels not right for me.
> 
> On a different note, I love my Flo twist hobo but the strap is too short. So I added these slide bolt clips. What do you think? Does it look ok?




Honestly, I thought it came like that. I think it looks ok and a clever idea. Does it give you the extra length you need?


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Honestly, I thought it came like that. I think it looks ok and a clever idea. Does it give you the extra length you need?



It gave me just a few more inches, fits so much better under the arm. The flo leather just doesnt soften and slouch like my pebbled leather, so I needed a little more wiggle room lol.


----------



## BadWolf10

I know this isnt a handbag, and it's not Dooney related, but a friend posted this on FB. Is it bad that my first thought was, yes a great Coach or Dooney can change your life! Lol


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet and tried on the zip zip. Super duper cute, but not for me. The strap just feels not right for me.
> 
> On a different note, I love my Flo twist hobo but the strap is too short. So I added these slide bolt clips. What do you think? Does it look ok?




BadW: it looks fine.  And I can't figure out how you detached the original strap to add the pieces.   Sorry the zip zip wasn't for you,  but I'm glad you tested it out before buying it,  I don't think satchels are really intended to be worn on the shoulder.... they may have a strap,  but unless it's positioned at the ends of the bag,  I don't think it works well.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BadW: it looks fine.  And I can't figure out how you detached the original strap to add the pieces.   Sorry the zip zip wasn't for you,  but I'm glad you tested it out before buying it,  I don't think satchels are really intended to be worn on the shoulder.... they may have a strap,  but unless it's positioned at the ends of the bag,  I don't think it works well.



I agree.... I'm not usually a satchel girl, I need that shoulder strap   To put the bold clips on, I just removed the strap on the rivet, or nub ( don't know what its official called,lol) and looped the strap through the clip then clipped it to the ring on the strap. The strap definitely doesnt open so I had to find a way to clip something onto it.


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> I agree.... I'm not usually a satchel girl, I need that shoulder strap   To put the bold clips on, I just removed the strap on the rivet, or nub ( don't know what its official called,lol) and looped the strap through the clip then clipped it to the ring on the strap. The strap definitely doesnt open so I had to find a way to clip something onto it.



Forgot to add the pic


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Great idea. I may give this a try. I have a twist strap in violet.


----------



## melissa1992

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1659515920965898&set=a.1398057977111695.1073741838.100007225177571&type=3&theater


This is my Dooney  I have  I got it from google but  its the same bag


----------



## JulzDB

Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.

PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

JulzDB said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.
> 
> PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.




Welcome to the forum!!! That bag...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. What a gorgeous color and she's the perfect size. I see you are a big bag girl? Love your mod shot in the thread too. She looks great on you. Such a classy bag, especially in that color. Glad you can now stare at her in person now. [emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

JulzDB said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.
> 
> PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.



:welcome2: Julz!

 She's beautiful!  I LOVE red bags! I'm so happy the real thing was even better than the pictures! 

Happy [belated?] birthday!

ETA:  I love your Mod Shot!  Ms Barlow looks great on you!


----------



## BadWolf10

JulzDB said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.
> 
> PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.



She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SigTheCat

My very first Dooney!

It's preloved and I love it! Definitely my new favorite bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

JulzDB said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.
> 
> PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.



Stunning bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SigTheCat said:


> My very first Dooney!
> 
> It's preloved and I love it! Definitely my new favorite bag!



Beautiful classic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SigTheCat said:


> My very first Dooney!
> 
> It's preloved and I love it! Definitely my new favorite bag!



Hi STC!

She is beautiful! She makes me want one!

Congrats on your first Dooney!


----------



## Trudysmom

SigTheCat said:


> My very first Dooney!
> 
> It's preloved and I love it! Definitely my new favorite bag!


Your new bag is so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

JulzDB said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.
> 
> PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.


Very pretty bag and color.


----------



## Chanticleer

SigTheCat said:


> My very first Dooney!
> 
> It's preloved and I love it! Definitely my new favorite bag!




Love it!  The leather looks so soft.  Great bag!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

SigTheCat said:


> My very first Dooney!
> 
> It's preloved and I love it! Definitely my new favorite bag!


Very nice! Love the black on black tonal color


----------



## SigTheCat

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very nice! Love the black on black tonal color



Thanks! I am a pretty neutral person when it comes to everything I wear. All I need is a Florentine satchel in some shade of brown and I think I'll be set!


----------



## MelissaPurse

SigTheCat said:


> My very first Dooney!
> 
> It's preloved and I love it! Definitely my new favorite bag!




Congrats! Love it&#129303; you can't go wrong with an all black bag and the smell of the leather is [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MelissaPurse

JulzDB said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.
> 
> PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.




Your hubby did good. I saw that bag in person at my Belks and it was breathtaking and loved the rich hue


----------



## YankeeDooney

JulzDB said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.
> 
> PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.


I agree with you JDB. It is TDF! I love croco and this color is beautiful. Your excitement is contagious. Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

SigTheCat said:


> My very first Dooney!
> 
> It's preloved and I love it! Definitely my new favorite bag!


Another beauty! There are so many bags out there, particularly some of the older styles that are still gorgeous and will stand the test of time. I have found myself looking for some of the older styles.....because many are new to me. Great choice!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Julz*:  your new red croco Barlow is beautiful.  Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## JulzDB

Thanks so much to all you ladies for the warm welcome and compliments. I have carried her for a couple of days now and I love her even more now. So very comfortable. 

I am really enjoying this forum so much. I took a long break from handbags and now the fire has been reignited.  I ordered a wallet today and am now on the hunt for the next lovely bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Julz:*  hang on to your credit cards.  There are lots of temptations here.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

JulzDB said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.
> 
> PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.


Welcome to the forum! That's a Gorgeous bag and color! I have the Small size in Brown Tmoro and love her! Enjoy your Birthday Present and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Alto Junkie

JulzDB said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.
> 
> PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.


Beautiful, beautiful bag. Congratulations!


----------



## letstalkbags

JulzDB said:


> Hi everyone! I am brand new here but wanted to share my new birthday present from my husband. It's a Large City Barlow in Red Croco and it's TDF. I've been eyeing it for two months. I stared at the pics online everyday and now that I have it,  I can't believe how much better it is in person. I love it. The color is so deep and it changes depending on the lighting. It can go fro candy apple to a reddish brown. I have chosen to tuck the handles into the side pockets so they'll be out of my way when I carry it over my shoulder. I also removed the middle strap because the cross body strap length was excessively long for me. She's a beauty.
> 
> PS I'm not sure why my pictures are rotating. They weren't when I attached them.


Hello and welcome ! Happy birthday,your bag is stunning !
 I have the red croco in the zip zip and love the color.
This is a wonderful place to learn about D&B bags, and everyone is so nice here ! Enjoy your beauty of a bag !


----------



## letstalkbags

BadWolf10 said:


> So I went to the outlet and tried on the zip zip. Super duper cute, but not for me. The strap just feels not right for me.
> 
> On a different note, I love my Flo twist hobo but the strap is too short. So I added these slide bolt clips. What do you think? Does it look ok?


This is a great idea ! Thanks for posting. Does this make it easy to get into while on you shoulder?
 I am thinking of returning a new beauty I just got (suede Sloan ) because the drop is to short and it is difficult to get into while on shoulder since it is so deep. I wonder if this can be done to that one.
 I love everything else about it and the price was crazy good.


----------



## BadWolf10

letstalkbags said:


> This is a great idea ! Thanks for posting. Does this make it easy to get into while on you shoulder?
> I am thinking of returning a new beauty I just got (suede Sloan ) because the drop is to short and it is difficult to get into while on shoulder since it is so deep. I wonder if this can be done to that one.
> I love everything else about it and the price was crazy good.



It makes it soooo much easier to get into. I really like how much more accessible the zipper opening is. I purchased the brass clips on Amazon but you might find them somewhere else. Like the sloan, the ring doesnt come off the twist strap so I had to find a way to put something on that would clip to the ring. It hangs so much better and actually displaces the weight better too


----------



## letstalkbags

BadWolf10 said:


> It makes it soooo much easier to get into. I really like how much more accessible the zipper opening is. I purchased the brass clips on Amazon but you might find them somewhere else. Like the sloan, the ring doesnt come off the twist strap so I had to find a way to put something on that would clip to the ring. It hangs so much better and actually displaces the weight better too



I looked at the bag just now and took a picture . It doesn't seem like it can come off or unbutton. Sadly, I guess it can't be lengthened. Thanks anyway!


----------



## BadWolf10

letstalkbags said:


> I looked at the bag just now and took a picture . It doesn't seem like it can come off or unbutton. Sadly, I guess it can't be lengthened. Thanks anyway!



That stinks, I thought all dooneys could adjust on the sides, that is a huge bummer, sorry


----------



## letstalkbags

BadWolf10 said:


> That stinks, I thought all dooneys could adjust on the sides, that is a huge bummer, sorry


Me too!


----------



## immigratty

The first overhaul was so liberating, I decided to go in for round 2.  I've done what I believe will be my final Dooney overhaul. I've gotten rid of all the bags that have gotten little use, which has left me with 3 Flos [well 2 Flos, 1 Dillen], 24 Altos, and 30ish non leather bags.  The only thing I'm missing is my Camilla, and I will be Dooney content...until they come out with some other fabulous bag I can't live without.  Without further ado...I can now fit my entire collection on 2 shelves...with space to spare.


----------



## MelissaPurse

immigratty said:


> The first overhaul was so liberating, I decided to go in for round 2.  I've done what I believe will be my final Dooney overhaul. I've gotten rid of all the bags that have gotten little use, which has left me with 3 Flos [well 2 Flos, 1 Dillen], 24 Altos, and 30ish non leather bags.  The only thing I'm missing is my Camilla, and I will be Dooney content...until they come out with some other fabulous bag I can't live without.  Without further ado...I can now fit my entire collection on 2 shelves...with space to spare.




Congrats chica!![emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998; #purge


----------



## immigratty

MelissaPurse said:


> Congrats chica!![emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998; #purge



YASSSSSSSSSSSS. narrow it down to what you LOVE. you're on your way very early, and much better than me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*IM*:  you have an amazing collection.   Enjoy each and every one of your treasures.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM*:  you have an amazing collection.   Enjoy each and every one of your treasures.



thank you so much.


----------



## MelissaPurse

My Dooney collection[emoji7] it appears that I have a thing for drawstrings. Started my collection in November.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3288945
> 
> My Dooney collection[emoji7] it appears that I have a thing for drawstrings. Started my collection in November.




Beautiful collection! I'm quickly becoming a drawstring lover as well. [emoji2]


----------



## MelissaPurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful collection! I'm quickly becoming a drawstring lover as well. [emoji2]




Unconsciously I think I am drawn to them. Been making a conscious effort to explore other styles. Got my Flo satchel coming in, I hope I love it. Have not seen one in live and living color [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3288945
> 
> My Dooney collection[emoji7] it appears that I have a thing for drawstrings. Started my collection in November.


Your collection is beautiful!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Trudysmom said:


> Your collection is beautiful!




Thank you[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## YankeeDooney

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3288945
> 
> My Dooney collection[emoji7] it appears that I have a thing for drawstrings. Started my collection in November.


These are all stunning MP. I do love that Stanwich, and the Chestnut Buckley, and.........
You get the idea.


----------



## BadWolf10

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3288945
> 
> My Dooney collection[emoji7] it appears that I have a thing for drawstrings. Started my collection in November.



Love them all!

 I just purchased my first drawstring, to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3288945
> 
> My Dooney collection[emoji7] it appears that I have a thing for drawstrings. Started my collection in November.




Beautiful collection!  Love the plum drawstring. I missed out on that color. Jealous. [emoji6]


----------



## Suzwhat

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3288945
> 
> My Dooney collection[emoji7] it appears that I have a thing for drawstrings. Started my collection in November.




Beautiful!  Great colors.  That Wilson!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

br_t said:


> View attachment 3259750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cute zip zips [emoji7]


,   I had to comment on this post.  So pretty... all these zip zips.  I am having a hard time trying pick my favorite one.  Great collection.  Love the yellow especially for the summer.


----------



## BadWolf10

This beauty came today. Full size Kendall in peanut brittle, I dound her on sale at ILD for $120! The next day she was back to $201. My first cognac colored bag and my first drawstring.


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty came today. Full size Kendall in peanut brittle, I dound her on sale at ILD for $120! The next day she was back to $201. My first cognac colored bag and my first drawstring.


Very pretty! They are so soft.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty came today. Full size Kendall in peanut brittle, I dound her on sale at ILD for $120! The next day she was back to $201. My first cognac colored bag and my first drawstring.




So pretty! Love this color. Congrats


----------



## Chanticleer

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty came today. Full size Kendall in peanut brittle, I dound her on sale at ILD for $120! The next day she was back to $201. My first cognac colored bag and my first drawstring.




Great looking bag!  Looks so soft. I can just smell that luscious leather!!


----------



## letstalkbags

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3288945
> 
> My Dooney collection[emoji7] it appears that I have a thing for drawstrings. Started my collection in November.


Great taste! Those are beauties !


----------



## letstalkbags

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty came today. Full size Kendall in peanut brittle, I dound her on sale at ILD for $120! The next day she was back to $201. My first cognac colored bag and my first drawstring.


I love it! The Kendall has super leather in the pebbled. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty came today. Full size Kendall in peanut brittle, I dound her on sale at ILD for $120! The next day she was back to $201. My first cognac colored bag and my first drawstring.




She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty came today. Full size Kendall in peanut brittle, I dound her on sale at ILD for $120! The next day she was back to $201. My first cognac colored bag and my first drawstring.


Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3288945
> 
> My Dooney collection[emoji7] it appears that I have a thing for drawstrings. Started my collection in November.


Beautiful collection!


----------



## br_t

DP PURSE FAN said:


> ,   I had to comment on this post.  So pretty... all these zip zips.  I am having a hard time trying pick my favorite one.  Great collection.  Love the yellow especially for the summer.




Thank you sweetie! They scream summer! I saw the Dooney website added a few more colors. I like the baby blue a lot! [emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## Suzwhat

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty came today. Full size Kendall in peanut brittle, I dound her on sale at ILD for $120! The next day she was back to $201. My first cognac colored bag and my first drawstring.




Beautiful!   Why didn't I get one, dang it?!  I will enjoy seeing yours for now.

Edited:   I see the price dropped for some colors now.   Not as low as what you got, but ok.  Hmmm.


----------



## BadWolf10

Suzwhat said:


> Beautiful!   Why didn't I get one, dang it?!  I will enjoy seeing yours for now.
> 
> Edited:   I see the price dropped for some colors now.   Not as low as what you got, but ok.  Hmmm.



Thanks! I was surprised at the price, I was actually afraid they would cancel the order because I saw that they raised the price the next day. I have no idea of what the rhyme or reason is with their pricing sometimes.


----------



## momjules

Love the Kendall


----------



## BadWolf10

Good Friday evening ladies Curious, do any of you buy Dooneys at full price or only on sale? I am finding that the outlet simply doesn't carry everything, and sometimes I keep my eye on a bag that just never seems to go on sale....


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Good Friday evening ladies Curious, do any of you buy Dooneys at full price or only on sale? I am finding that the outlet simply doesn't carry everything, and sometimes I keep my eye on a bag that just never seems to go on sale....



If I really want a bag I will pay full price.   I recently bought the Logan florentine hobo for full price because I have not seen it in any local stores and I don't live near an outlet.   Of course I would rather find a sale, but it doesn't always pan out.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Good Friday evening ladies Curious, do any of you buy Dooneys at full price or only on sale? I am finding that the outlet simply doesn't carry everything, and sometimes I keep my eye on a bag that just never seems to go on sale....


I have never paid full price but honestly, I have yet to want a bag enough to pay full price. For me, the full price is not in my comfort zone. I have an outlet somewhat near me, but you are correct, there are many bags that never make it to the outlet or if they do, they are not shippable. The Buckley bag is one of the elusive bags that I only saw once at the outlet. I finally saw a few at the tent sale last December. 

Sometimes a bag at the outlet can leave you with the wrong impression. A few times I kept seeing bone Florentines that were light yellow. I did not like the color and bypassed them from there on. Much later I discovered pics of beautiful bone Florentines that were not yellow. Who knew? 

I think most of us would rather see before we buy, but retailers do not carry all and there are so few outlets. We need more outlets. *What could help is if Dooney did short product videos* like Zappos does.

Sorry for the expanded answer.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> If I really want a bag I will pay full price.   I recently bought the Logan florentine hobo for full price because I have not seen it in any local stores and I don't live near an outlet.   Of course I would rather find a sale, but it doesn't always pan out.




I recently got a couple of amzing deals, but I want a sophie pebble grain in a specific color. The just dont go on sale unless they are discontinued or the 12 days of dooney. So I was kind of thinking the steals balance out a full price bag 






YankeeDooney said:


> I have never paid full price but honestly, I have yet to want a bag enough to pay full price. For me, the full price is not in my comfort zone. I have an outlet somewhat near me, but you are correct, there are many bags that never make it to the outlet or if they do, they are not shippable. The Buckley bag is one of the elusive bags that I only saw once at the outlet. I finally saw a few at the tent sale last December.
> 
> Sometimes a bag at the outlet can leave you with the wrong impression. A few times I kept seeing bone Florentines that were light yellow. I did not like the color and bypassed them from there on. Much later I discovered pics of beautiful bone Florentines that were not yellow. Who knew?
> 
> I think most of us would rather see before we buy, but retailers do not carry all and there are so few outlets. We need more outlets. *What could help is if Dooney did short product videos* like Zappos does.
> 
> Sorry for the expanded answer.


 I agree, I wish Dooney had the videos too. Sometimes the color is so off from the websites. Similar to your story, there were a few caramel bags at the outlet that didnt look right in color too....I actually didnt like the caramel color until I saw it at Macys. Then I was hooked. Crazy huh....


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I recently got a couple of amzing deals, but I want a sophie pebble grain in a specific color. The just dont go on sale unless they are discontinued or the 12 days of dooney. So I was kind of thinking the steals balance out a full price bag



There is always the option of sending a trade-in.  If you have an old Dooney that you no longer use, or even find one in a thrift shop...you can send it to Dooney and get a discount on a new bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> There is always the option of sending a trade-in.  If you have an old Dooney that you no longer use, or even find one in a thrift shop...you can send it to Dooney and get a discount on a new bag.



I actually didnt know that they do that, what kind of discount do they give?


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I actually didnt know that they do that, what kind of discount do they give?



Typically it is half the original retail price of the bag, as long as you are buying a bag of equal or greater value.   So if you have an old bag that cost $300, you would get a trade in credit of $150 toward a bag that is currently $300 or more.  You can only use a trade in on a full priced bag.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Typically it is half the original retail price of the bag, as long as you are buying a bag of equal or greater value.   So if you have an old bag that cost $300, you would get a trade in credit of $150 toward a bag that is currently $300 or more.  You can only use a trade in on a full priced bag.



Nice... I will check into that. Thanks


----------



## BadWolf10

I just bought this gorgeous girl at the outlet. I just couldn't justify full price online. But I am glad I went to the outlet. Large lexington in carmel. My first tote, but I love it!! I decided against the drawstring kendall.... shes gorgeous but too wide for me. This is a better fit. Love her!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> I just bought this gorgeous girl at the outlet. I just couldn't justify full price online. But I am glad I went to the outlet. Large lexington in carmel. My first tote, but I love it!! I decided against the drawstring kendall.... shes gorgeous but too wide for me. This is a better fit. Love her!




Bag twins!!! Congrats on getting the perfect tote. This was my second tote in about 10 years. I love her too!  I got her a few months back. Love the size and color. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Nebo

BadWolf10 said:


> I just bought this gorgeous girl at the outlet. I just couldn't justify full price online. But I am glad I went to the outlet. Large lexington in carmel. My first tote, but I love it!! I decided against the drawstring kendall.... shes gorgeous but too wide for me. This is a better fit. Love her!


Beautiful bag. I need to take my lilac one out for spring after all this rain goes away.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I just bought this gorgeous girl at the outlet. I just couldn't justify full price online. But I am glad I went to the outlet. Large lexington in carmel. My first tote, but I love it!! I decided against the drawstring kendall.... shes gorgeous but too wide for me. This is a better fit. Love her!



Nice!   I love the caramel color.


----------



## designer1

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty came today. Full size Kendall in peanut brittle, I dound her on sale at ILD for $120! The next day she was back to $201. My first cognac colored bag and my first drawstring.


I'm waiting for this exact bag to arrive, got it for $ 120 as well. It's not cognac though (that would be much darker, like the trim) seems to be a true tan colour.no ??


----------



## BadWolf10

designer1 said:


> I'm waiting for this exact bag to arrive, got it for $ 120 as well. It's not cognac though (that would be much darker, like the trim) seems to be a true tan colour.no ??



You're right, its not a true cognac, more of a tan. The trim is darker. I love the dooney darker trim with the pebble grain leather. Its a gorgeous shade. Congrats on a great deal too


----------



## Alto Junkie

Today, for the first time, I brought out my one and only Dooney purchase from QVC: the Perry satchel in camel saffiano letter. The perfect way to brighten a gloomy day!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Alto Junkie said:


> Today, for the first time, I brought out my one and only Dooney purchase from QVC: the Perry satchel in camel saffiano letter. The perfect way to brighten a gloomy day!



Gorgeous!   Love the color.


----------



## Alto Junkie

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   Love the color.


I love it because it matches everything! It's also surprisingly roomy.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Alto Junkie said:


> Today, for the first time, I brought out my one and only Dooney purchase from QVC: the Perry satchel in camel saffiano letter. The perfect way to brighten a gloomy day!


I love this color too. I also saw that color on a Saffiano zip zip......so pretty. Your bag is lovely looking AJ.


----------



## Live It Up

Alto Junkie said:


> Today, for the first time, I brought out my one and only Dooney purchase from QVC: the Perry satchel in camel saffiano letter. The perfect way to brighten a gloomy day!




Very nice! Such a great color.


----------



## BadWolf10

I'm thinking of getting a red bag.... do many of you carry red? Do you find it goes well with things? I always thot of red as a color that can go with everything but is that right??


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a red bag.... do many of you carry red? Do you find it goes well with things? I always thot of red as a color that can go with everything but is that right??



Hi BW!

YES!!!! Red bags go well with everything! You may find yourself carrying it a lot more than you expected. Start with a small or inexpensive bag and see how comfortable you are carrying it. I LOVE red bags!  Good luck!


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BW!
> 
> YES!!!! Red bags go well with everything! You may find yourself carrying it a lot more than you expected. Start with a small or inexpensive bag and see how comfortable you are carrying it. I LOVE red bags!  Good luck!



I love red in general.... think I'm gonna do it


----------



## BadWolf10

In love  pebble grain lexington in red!! I think this hobo girl is a tote girl now


----------



## momjules

I have a red breena from qvc and she is a beautiful red. A very nice red


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Alto Junkie said:


> Today, for the first time, I brought out my one and only Dooney purchase from QVC: the Perry satchel in camel saffiano letter. The perfect way to brighten a gloomy day!




Very pretty!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  go for it.   I love red handbags and have many in different leathers and sizes and styles.  Red works with most other colors, with the possible exception of orange.  I even like red with pink and red with purple,  depending upon the shade of the colors.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a red bag.... do many of you carry red? Do you find it goes well with things? I always thot of red as a color that can go with everything but is that right??




For yeeeeears, I thought "who would carry a red bag"?? Only because I'm not a huge fan of red.  And now I can't get enough of red bags. I love wearing black and white and a red bag just kicks it up. I think red goes with many colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> In love  pebble grain lexington in red!! I think this hobo girl is a tote girl now



That was fast!       Another great looking tote!   Enjoy your gorgeous red bag.


----------



## MelissaPurse

BadWolf10 said:


> In love  pebble grain lexington in red!! I think this hobo girl is a tote girl now




Beautiful. Love it! Tote is just so easy to carry.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> That was fast!       Another great looking tote!   Enjoy your gorgeous red bag.



Lol, yea it was fast. I live 10 mins from the outlet :-O which is uber dangerous for my wallet . I decided to exchange the caramel tote for red. I have two great brown bags and just wanted more color for spring


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol, yea it was fast. I live 10 mins from the outlet :-O which is uber dangerous for my wallet . I decided to exchange the caramel tote for red. I have two great brown bags and just wanted more color for spring



Whoa, that would be dangerous for sure.   The caramel is pretty but the red is fabulous, especially since you have other brown bags.


----------



## LoverofAll

I love the Zip Zip Satchels! They're truly are my summer go-to(s)! Have my fourth one on the way in Persimmon! &#128584;&#128586;

Here is Spring Fuschia, Mint, and Lilac!


----------



## MelissaPurse

LoverofAll said:


> I love the Zip Zip Satchels! They're truly are my summer go-to(s)! Have my fourth on the way in Persimmon! [emoji85][emoji87]
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Spring Fuschia, Mint, and Lilac!




I love them all&#129303; especially the Spring fuschia


----------



## LoverofAll

MelissaPurse said:


> I love them all&#129303; especially the Spring fuschia



Thank you Melissa! &#128522;


----------



## Live It Up

LoverofAll said:


> I love the Zip Zip Satchels! They're truly are my summer go-to(s)! Have my fourth one on the way in Persimmon! &#128584;&#128586;
> 
> Here is Spring Fuschia, Mint, and Lilac!



Pretty colors. I just got my Chelsea in Persimmon. It's a great color!


----------



## LoverofAll

Live It Up said:


> Pretty colors. I just got my Chelsea in Persimmon. It's a great color!



Thank you for letting me know that Persimmon will be a good choice!


----------



## BadWolf10

LoverofAll said:


> I love the Zip Zip Satchels! They're truly are my summer go-to(s)! Have my fourth one on the way in Persimmon! &#128584;&#128586;
> 
> Here is Spring Fuschia, Mint, and Lilac!



Love all the beautiful colors!!


----------



## BadWolf10

LoverofAll said:


> Thank you for letting me know that Persimmon will be a good choice!



I have the pebble grain hobo in persimmon, it truly is a sunning color!  Great choice


----------



## Nebo

LoverofAll said:


> I love the Zip Zip Satchels! They're truly are my summer go-to(s)! Have my fourth one on the way in Persimmon! &#128584;&#128586;
> 
> Here is Spring Fuschia, Mint, and Lilac!



Bon bons


----------



## Nebo

BadWolf10 said:


> In love  pebble grain lexington in red!! I think this hobo girl is a tote girl now



Great red. I dont know if its a curse or a blessing that you live so close to the outlet


----------



## LoverofAll

Nebo said:


> Bon bons



Thank you Nebo!


----------



## LoverofAll

BadWolf10 said:


> I have the pebble grain hobo in persimmon, it truly is a sunning color!  Great choice



Thank you for letting me know! &#128522;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Lover:*   great collection of zip zips.   Enjoy your new one too.


----------



## Trudysmom

LoverofAll said:


> I love the Zip Zip Satchels! They're truly are my summer go-to(s)! Have my fourth one on the way in Persimmon! &#128584;&#128586;
> 
> Here is Spring Fuschia, Mint, and Lilac!


Very pretty bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LoverofAll said:


> I love the Zip Zip Satchels! They're truly are my summer go-to(s)! Have my fourth one on the way in Persimmon! &#128584;&#128586;
> 
> Here is Spring Fuschia, Mint, and Lilac!



So pretty!


----------



## LoverofAll

Nebo said:


> Bon bons



You're right, they really do look like candy! Hahaha &#127853;


----------



## LoverofAll

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!



Thank you Mia! &#128522;


----------



## LoverofAll

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bags.



Thank you so much can Trudy! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## LoverofAll

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Lover:*   great collection of zip zips.   Enjoy your new one too.



Thank you Lavender! &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;&#128516;


----------



## designer1

Kendall in peanut brittle


----------



## BadWolf10

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3304688
> 
> 
> Kendall in peanut brittle



Gorgeous! !


----------



## YankeeDooney

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3304688
> 
> 
> Kendall in peanut brittle


Nice shot there. They look good together.


----------



## casmitty

Got the Florentine Toggle Crossbody and wallet both in Denim on sale from Macy's at a super discounted price


----------



## MiaBorsa

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3310084
> 
> Got the Florentine Toggle Crossbody and wallet both in Denim on sale from Macy's at a super discounted price



Score!   Your new things are gorgeous; I love the denim color.   Congrats.


----------



## casmitty

MiaBorsa said:


> Score!   Your new things are gorgeous; I love the denim color.   Congrats.


Thank you, MB.  &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3310084
> 
> 
> Got the Florentine Toggle Crossbody and wallet both in Denim on sale from Macy's at a super discounted price




Love it! I have it in Natural... Enjoy!


----------



## MelissaPurse

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3310084
> 
> 
> Got the Florentine Toggle Crossbody and wallet both in Denim on sale from Macy's at a super discounted price




Ooh very pretty I have a Clayton coming in soon in that color. Glad to see it in true light.


----------



## BadWolf10

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3310084
> 
> Got the Florentine Toggle Crossbody and wallet both in Denim on sale from Macy's at a super discounted price



Beautiful!  I don't think I have seen that color before, so pretty!


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3310084
> 
> Got the Florentine Toggle Crossbody and wallet both in Denim on sale from Macy's at a super discounted price


Beautiful set. Denim is one of my favorites. I have a few bags in Denim. When I think I have enough I am still drawn to other styles in that color. Just lovely.


----------



## LoverofAll

Just got my Zip Zip Satchel in Persimmon! I'm so pleased with the color!


----------



## BadWolf10

LoverofAll said:


> Just got my Zip Zip Satchel in Persimmon! I'm so pleased with the color!



So beautiful!  It is such a vibrant orange, my fav, enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Live It Up

LoverofAll said:


> Just got my Zip Zip Satchel in Persimmon! I'm so pleased with the color!



Such a cheerful bag! I have a Persimmon Chelsea and just live how it pops with anything I wear.


----------



## LoverofAll

BadWolf10 said:


> So beautiful!  It is such a vibrant orange, my fav, enjoy your new beauty!



Thank you so much! I know, the color is very rich looking!


----------



## LoverofAll

Live It Up said:


> Such a cheerful bag! I have a Persimmon Chelsea and just live how it pops with anything I wear.




At least we both made a amazing  choice in choosing Persimmon! One of Doomey's best colors, if I do say so myself! &#128522;


----------



## LoverofAll

Live It Up said:


> Such a cheerful bag! I have a Persimmon Chelsea and just live how it pops with anything I wear.




Also thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Trudysmom

casmitty said:


> View attachment 3310084
> 
> Got the Florentine Toggle Crossbody and wallet both in Denim on sale from Macy's at a super discounted price


Florentine is so nice. Pretty bag and wallet.


----------



## Trudysmom

LoverofAll said:


> Just got my Zip Zip Satchel in Persimmon! I'm so pleased with the color!


That color is so pretty. I have a bag that is a vermillion color and I wear it a lot.


----------



## Trudysmom

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3304688
> 
> 
> Kendall in peanut brittle


The Kendall is so soft. I have the small one and enjoy it. Your bag is lovely.


----------



## LoverofAll

Trudysmom said:


> That color is so pretty. I have a bag that is a vermillion color and I wear it a lot.



Thank you so much! I saw vermillion as well, and thought it was a good color too! I can't wait to take her out! &#128522;


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

LoverofAll said:


> Just got my Zip Zip Satchel in Persimmon! I'm so pleased with the color!


Oooohhhh, I just ordered this exact bag! SO pretty! Waiting on Dooney to send it out, or maybe it will arrive on my doorstep tomorrow with NO shipping notice ( in true Dooney fashion)  Either way, she sure is gorgeous! Perfect for summertime


----------



## LoverofAll

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Oooohhhh, I just ordered this exact bag! SO pretty! Waiting on Dooney to send it out, or maybe it will arrive on my doorstep tomorrow with NO shipping notice ( in true Dooney fashion)  Either way, she sure is gorgeous! Perfect for summertime



I'm so glad I can serve as reference for your purchase! It is a beautiful bag and a get summer staple as you said! &#128522;


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Oooohhhh, I just ordered this exact bag! SO pretty! Waiting on Dooney to send it out, or maybe it will arrive on my doorstep tomorrow with NO shipping notice ( in true Dooney fashion)  Either way, she sure is gorgeous! Perfect for summertime



Omg I hear you about the no shipping notice, dooney is awful about updating purchases and shipping. Don't they know we want our beauties now!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LoverofAll said:


> Just got my Zip Zip Satchel in Persimmon! I'm so pleased with the color!



Wow, what a gorgeous pop of color!   Congrats.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg I hear you about the no shipping notice, dooney is awful about updating purchases and shipping. Don't they know we want our beauties now!


I just peeked at my order history wondering if my bag had shipped yet, and my December order that I received *long ago* still says "being processed"   SO there you go


----------



## LoverofAll

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous pop of color!   Congrats.



Thank you so much Mia! &#128522;


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I just peeked at my order history wondering if my bag had shipped yet, and my December order that I received *long ago* still says "being processed"   SO there you go


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I just peeked at my order history wondering if my bag had shipped yet, and my December order that I received *long ago* still says "being processed"   SO there you go



Lol, sounds like Dooney.


----------



## BadWolf10

So.... I bought a bag on ebay, a mother's day gift.  Seller has high ratings, and bag is nwt. I assumed it came with a dustbag but it did not...... would you have assumed that it came with a dustbag if otherwise not stated? Just waiting to hear back from seller.....


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> So.... I bought a bag on ebay, a mother's day gift.  Seller has high ratings, and bag is nwt. I assumed it came with a dustbag but it did not...... would you have assumed that it came with a dustbag if otherwise not stated? Just waiting to hear back from seller.....



Is it a leather bag?   The non-leather bags usually do not come with dustbags.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Is it a leather bag?   The non-leather bags usually do not come with dustbags.



Its a Pebble grain large Lexington.... new with tags....


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Love it! I have it in Natural... Enjoy!


Thank you PcanTannedBty  &#128522;


----------



## casmitty

MelissaPurse said:


> Ooh very pretty I have a Clayton coming in soon in that color. Glad to see it in true light.


Thank you MelissaPurse.  &#128522;


----------



## casmitty

BadWolf10 said:


> Beautiful!  I don't think I have seen that color before, so pretty!


Thank you BadWolf10.  &#128522;


----------



## casmitty

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful set. Denim is one of my favorites. I have a few bags in Denim. When I think I have enough I am still drawn to other styles in that color. Just lovely.


Thank you YankeeDooney.  You are so right about this blue color and the red sets it off so nicely.   I just so happened to go to the Dooney Factory Store and they had the Florentine mefium satchel in Denim at $170 below list price!!!  You know I had to get it!!!  &#128522;


----------



## casmitty

Trudysmom said:


> Florentine is so nice. Pretty bag and wallet.


Thank you Trudysmom.  &#128522;


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> Thank you YankeeDooney.  You are so right about this blue color and the red sets it off so nicely.   I just so happened to go to the Dooney Factory Store and they had the Florentine mefium satchel in Denim at $170 below list price!!!  You know I had to get it!!!  &#128522;


And no pic so we can all enjoy?


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> Thank you YankeeDooney.  You are so right about this blue color and the red sets it off so nicely.   I just so happened to go to the Dooney Factory Store and they had the Florentine mefium satchel in Denim at $170 below list price!!!  You know I had to get it!!!  [emoji4]




Congrats! It sounds beautiful!


----------



## casmitty

Lol, Sorry for that YankeeDooney.  Here she is, Florentine satchel in Denim:


----------



## YankeeDooney

LoverofAll said:


> Just got my Zip Zip Satchel in Persimmon! I'm so pleased with the color!


Oooo, I missed this. Such a pretty pop of color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

casmitty said:


> Lol, Sorry for that YankeeDooney.  Here she is, Florentine satchel in Denim:


I love it! Thanks for posting. I can't get enough of this color.....


----------



## LoverofAll

YankeeDooney said:


> Oooo, I missed this. Such a pretty pop of color!



Thank you so much! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Twoboyz

casmitty said:


> Lol, Sorry for that YankeeDooney.  Here she is, Florentine satchel in Denim:




Beautiful bag! She's perfect. Enjoy!


----------



## BadWolf10

casmitty said:


> Lol, Sorry for that YankeeDooney.  Here she is, Florentine satchel in Denim:



Gorgeous!


----------



## BadWolf10

Do any of you have the Helena?? How does it compare to the Sophie or Lexington?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Do any of you have the Helena?? How does it compare to the Sophie or Lexington?




Here is the Helena and Lexington (large). Both are easy to carry and very comfortable on the shoulder. Great strap drop length and passes the elbow test by a long shot. Both hold lots. Look wise, I prefer the Helena, however, the Lexington is more comfortable (not as awkward under the arm because of the length).  Hope this helps!

Side by side





Bottoms



Strap drop


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here is the Helena and Lexington (large). Both are easy to carry and very comfortable on the shoulder. Great strap drop length. Look wise, I prefer the Helena, however, the Lexington is more comfortable (not as awkward under the arm because of the length).  Hope this helps!
> 
> Side by side
> View attachment 3314049
> 
> View attachment 3314050
> 
> 
> Bottoms
> View attachment 3314051
> 
> 
> Strap drop
> View attachment 3314052



Oh that is pretty..... and close in size but deeper maybe.... is it any heavier?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh that is pretty..... and close in size but deeper maybe.... is it any heavier?




Yes, the Helena is a little deeper and wider but not much. They feel about the same empty and both can be heavy depending in what you pack.


----------



## BadWolf10

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes, the Helena is a little deeper and wider but not much. They feel about the same empty and both can be heavy depending in what you pack.



Awesome thanks!!


----------



## queenofmyhouse

BadWolf10 said:


> Do any of you have the Helena?? How does it compare to the Sophie or Lexington?



I just bought the Carley Helena from ILD. It's definitely a large tote. Even in the coated cotton it gets heavy if you're filling it, but it does hold everything!


----------



## MiaBorsa

queenofmyhouse said:


> I just bought the Carley Helena from ILD. It's definitely a large tote. Even in the coated cotton it gets heavy if you're filling it, but it does hold everything!



I just wanted to comment that I LOVE your nickname.


----------



## BadWolf10

queenofmyhouse said:


> I just bought the Carley Helena from ILD. It's definitely a large tote. Even in the coated cotton it gets heavy if you're filling it, but it does hold everything!



I love the Carley line, so durable and pretty! Thanks for the info


----------



## rlin9200

Hi, again, ladies. These are my latest Dooney purchases. They were TJ Maxx finds. I posted about them in the TJ Maxx Finds thread, but have not had the time to figure out how to attach pics on here since the steps for attaching pics has changed (have not attached pics in ages, plus this new laptop I had to first learn how to navigate). Well, finally I'm able to share them. I removed the long strap from the Elisa and Zip zip because I like them better as satchel only, and I removed the strap extension from the red satchel. The accessory I attached on the red satchel is from Fossil which is a perfect match. I removed all stuffing that's why they look a tiny bit slouchy.


----------



## queenofmyhouse

MiaBorsa said:


> I just wanted to comment that I LOVE your nickname.



Thanks! I have a husband and three sons, and my youngest used to call me mommy princess, but I moved myself to queen, lol!


----------



## queenofmyhouse

rlin9200 said:


> Hi, again, ladies. These are my latest Dooney purchases. They were TJ Maxx finds. I posted about them in the TJ Maxx Finds thread, but have not had the time to figure out how to attach pics on here since the steps for attaching pics has changed (have not attached pics in ages, plus this new laptop I had to first learn how to navigate). Well, finally I'm able to share them. I removed the long strap from the Elisa and Zip zip because I like them better as satchel only, and I removed the strap extension from the red satchel. The accessory I attached on the red satchel is from Fossil which is a perfect match. I removed all stuffing that's why they look a tiny bit slouchy.



Great finds! I wish my TJ had bags like these.


----------



## rlin9200

queenofmyhouse said:


> Great finds! I wish my TJ had bags like these.


Maybe some areas get them more than others, but you never know...one day you might walk into your TJM and find one lonesome Dooney which happened to be  that one Dooney that you have been wishing for. Happened to me before. I went to another TJ Maxx last Friday and they had florentine satchels galore. It's just too bad they are not for me as yummy the leather is because of the weight.


----------



## BadWolf10

rlin9200 said:


> Hi, again, ladies. These are my latest Dooney purchases. They were TJ Maxx finds. I posted about them in the TJ Maxx Finds thread, but have not had the time to figure out how to attach pics on here since the steps for attaching pics has changed (have not attached pics in ages, plus this new laptop I had to first learn how to navigate). Well, finally I'm able to share them. I removed the long strap from the Elisa and Zip zip because I like them better as satchel only, and I removed the strap extension from the red satchel. The accessory I attached on the red satchel is from Fossil which is a perfect match. I removed all stuffing that's why they look a tiny bit slouchy.



So pretty! ! Our TJ Maxx is awful, but when I lived in Dallas, we had some great ones. Beautiful bags!


----------



## YankeeDooney

rlin9200 said:


> Hi, again, ladies. These are my latest Dooney purchases. They were TJ Maxx finds. I posted about them in the TJ Maxx Finds thread, but have not had the time to figure out how to attach pics on here since the steps for attaching pics has changed (have not attached pics in ages, plus this new laptop I had to first learn how to navigate). Well, finally I'm able to share them. I removed the long strap from the Elisa and Zip zip because I like them better as satchel only, and I removed the strap extension from the red satchel. The accessory I attached on the red satchel is from Fossil which is a perfect match. I removed all stuffing that's why they look a tiny bit slouchy.


These are beautiful finds! Glad you had a nice selection at your TJMAXX.


----------



## rlin9200

BadWolf10 said:


> So pretty! ! Our TJ Maxx is awful, but when I lived in Dallas, we had some great ones. Beautiful bags!



Thanks! Since I moved to Dallas I have collected so many Dooneys (and Coach)...and my credit card is all scratched up! We have so far the best TJMs, Marshalls, Dillards, etc. here that I have seen, and not to mention the Coach outlets (we have 3).


----------



## rlin9200

YankeeDooney said:


> These are beautiful finds! Glad you had a nice selection at your TJMAXX.


Thank you!


----------



## BadWolf10

rlin9200 said:


> Thanks! Since I moved to Dallas I have collected so many Dooneys (and Coach)...and my credit card is all scratched up! We have so far the best TJMs, Marshalls, Dillards, etc. here that I have seen, and not to mention the Coach outlets (we have 3).


Dallas is fantastic!  We lived there for 5 years, then moved to Chicago (hubbys job). I miss it. I forgot all about Dillards, so much great shopping!


----------



## MiaBorsa

rlin9200 said:


> Hi, again, ladies. These are my latest Dooney purchases. They were TJ Maxx finds. I posted about them in the TJ Maxx Finds thread, but have not had the time to figure out how to attach pics on here since the steps for attaching pics has changed (have not attached pics in ages, plus this new laptop I had to first learn how to navigate). Well, finally I'm able to share them. I removed the long strap from the Elisa and Zip zip because I like them better as satchel only, and I removed the strap extension from the red satchel. The accessory I attached on the red satchel is from Fossil which is a perfect match. I removed all stuffing that's why they look a tiny bit slouchy.



Wow, these are all gorgeous!   Congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

rlin9200 said:


> Hi, again, ladies. These are my latest Dooney purchases. They were TJ Maxx finds. I posted about them in the TJ Maxx Finds thread, but have not had the time to figure out how to attach pics on here since the steps for attaching pics has changed (have not attached pics in ages, plus this new laptop I had to first learn how to navigate). Well, finally I'm able to share them. I removed the long strap from the Elisa and Zip zip because I like them better as satchel only, and I removed the strap extension from the red satchel. The accessory I attached on the red satchel is from Fossil which is a perfect match. I removed all stuffing that's why they look a tiny bit slouchy.


Your new bags are so pretty!


----------



## Molly0

Here's a pic of my newly found Lexington.
I haven't followed D&B lately and I don't know a lot about them but I'm sure impressed with this one!  This leather is amazing and smells deliciously intoxicating, which surprises me since I thought that this was their "processed all weather leather".   I remember having a AWL D&B dome type satchel years ago and while it was a great bag, it was so processed that it hardly seemed like leather and certainly didn't have that great leather aroma. Am I wrong in thinking that this is all weather leather? Have they changed this over the years?


----------



## BadWolf10

Molly0 said:


> Here's a pic of my newly found Lexington.
> I haven't followed D&B lately and I don't know a lot about them but I'm sure impressed with this one!  This leather is amazing and smells deliciously intoxicating, which surprises me since I thought that this was their "processed all weather leather".   I remember having a AWL D&B dome type satchel years ago and while it was a great bag, it was so processed that it hardly seemed like leather and certainly didn't have that great leather aroma. Am I wrong in thinking that this is all weather leather? Have they changed this over the years?


She is gorgeous!  I think its pebbled grain leather, not sure about the awl, but the pebble grain is very durable, and fairly water resistant, while still feeling like leather and smells so good. The pebble grain line is my fav, and the lexington is beautiful!


----------



## Trudysmom

Molly0 said:


> Here's a pic of my newly found Lexington.
> I haven't followed D&B lately and I don't know a lot about them but I'm sure impressed with this one!  This leather is amazing and smells deliciously intoxicating, which surprises me since I thought that this was their "processed all weather leather".   I remember having a AWL D&B dome type satchel years ago and while it was a great bag, it was so processed that it hardly seemed like leather and certainly didn't have that great leather aroma. Am I wrong in thinking that this is all weather leather? Have they changed this over the years?


The bag is beautiful and the scarf looks so nice with it.


----------



## Molly0

BadWolf10 said:


> She is gorgeous!  I think its pebbled grain leather, not sure about the awl, but the pebble grain is very durable, and fairly water resistant, while still feeling like leather and smells so good. The pebble grain line is my fav, and the lexington is beautiful!


Thanks!  It shows you how behind I am in matters of D&B.  Need to do some research. . . Great leather!  



Trudysmom said:


> The bag is beautiful and the scarf looks so nice with it.



Thanks!  The little scarf is the Hermes twilly "tour de cles".


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Pebble grain is the little sister of AWL.  Both have a pebble grain,  but the process to create them is different.  The AWL is much thicker than the regular pebble grain.  In fact, pebble grain is a pretty generic term and is used to describe different leathers.  Dooney doesn't do very much AWL any more... it was a more expensive process.  And many people prefer lighter weight handbags.


Dooney pebble grain leather is very durable and easy to wear and care for.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Molly0 said:


> Here's a pic of my newly found Lexington.
> I haven't followed D&B lately and I don't know a lot about them but I'm sure impressed with this one!  This leather is amazing and smells deliciously intoxicating, which surprises me since I thought that this was their "processed all weather leather".   I remember having a AWL D&B dome type satchel years ago and while it was a great bag, it was so processed that it hardly seemed like leather and certainly didn't have that great leather aroma. Am I wrong in thinking that this is all weather leather? Have they changed this over the years?


Pretty bag and I love the twilly.   As the others have said, your bag is pebble grain and not AWL.   IIRC, the all weather leather bags have a leather duck emblem.  There is still a small selection on Dooney.com.


----------



## Molly0

lavenderjunkie said:


> Pebble grain is the little sister of AWL.  Both have a pebble grain,  but the process to create them is different.  The AWL is much thicker than the regular pebble grain.  In fact, pebble grain is a pretty generic term and is used to describe different leathers.  Dooney doesn't do very much AWL any more... it was a more expensive process.  And many people prefer lighter weight handbags.
> 
> 
> Dooney pebble grain leather is very durable and easy to wear and care for.





MiaBorsa said:


> Pretty bag and I love the twilly.   As the others have said, your bag is pebble grain and not AWL.   IIRC, the all weather leather bags have a leather duck emblem.  There is still a small selection on Dooney.com.



Ah. Thanks for clearing that up for me.  I much prefer the pebble grain!


----------



## MelissaPurse

My updated collection. The bitsy bag is for my niece. So I'm holding steady at 7 and I'm content. The only thing I would purchase is the Toledo Stanwich in purple.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3315683
> 
> My updated collection. The bitsy bag is for my niece. So I'm holding steady at 7 and I'm content. The only thing I would purchase is the Toledo Stanwich in purple.



Wowser.


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3315683
> 
> My updated collection. The bitsy bag is for my niece. So I'm holding steady at 7 and I'm content. The only thing I would purchase is the Toledo Stanwich in purple.


Very pretty collection!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MP*:  beautiful collection.   Enjoy them.


----------



## Molly0

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3315683
> 
> My updated collection. The bitsy bag is for my niece. So I'm holding steady at 7 and I'm content. The only thing I would purchase is the Toledo Stanwich in purple.



What a great collection!  Love the color choices!


----------



## MelissaPurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Wowser.







Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty collection!







lavenderjunkie said:


> *MP*:  beautiful collection.   Enjoy them.







Molly0 said:


> What a great collection!  Love the color choices!




Thank you ladies[emoji4] I broke my 5 bag limit rule and now have 7


----------



## BadWolf10

MelissaPurse said:


> Thank you ladies[emoji4] I broke my 5 bag limit rule and now have 7


They are gorgeous!  Yea I have a 4-5 bag rule too lol. Hard to stick to!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Nebo

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3315683
> 
> My updated collection. The bitsy bag is for my niece. So I'm holding steady at 7 and I'm content. The only thing I would purchase is the Toledo Stanwich in purple.


Great collection!


----------



## rlin9200

BadWolf10 said:


> Dallas is fantastic!  We lived there for 5 years, then moved to Chicago (hubbys job). I miss it. I forgot all about Dillards, so much great shopping!


My mom and siblings live in Chicago. They have been trying to convince me to move to Chicago. Nope. I don't do cold weather. Plus I will miss all the Dillards and their extra % off!


----------



## BadWolf10

Anyone who is looking for a pebble grain sophie,  ild just listed some on ebay.... I have been waiting for new colors to go on sale.... just thought I would share my find  When I decide on a color, I will show a pic 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## casmitty

BadWolf10 said:


> Anyone who is looking for a pebble grain sophie,  ild just listed some on ebay.... I have been waiting for new colors to go on sale.... just thought I would share my find  When I decide on a color, I will show a pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you, BadWolf10.   &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3315683
> 
> My updated collection. The bitsy bag is for my niece. So I'm holding steady at 7 and I'm content. The only thing I would purchase is the Toledo Stanwich in purple.


Drool worthy collection! That bitsy wouldn't be going to anyone but me if she was at my house! Lol! I'm a bitsy lover...I have 3?


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Molly0 said:


> Here's a pic of my newly found Lexington.
> I haven't followed D&B lately and I don't know a lot about them but I'm sure impressed with this one!  This leather is amazing and smells deliciously intoxicating, which surprises me since I thought that this was their "processed all weather leather".   I remember having a AWL D&B dome type satchel years ago and while it was a great bag, it was so processed that it hardly seemed like leather and certainly didn't have that great leather aroma. Am I wrong in thinking that this is all weather leather? Have they changed this over the years?


Ver pretty! Love the color and scarf!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

rlin9200 said:


> Hi, again, ladies. These are my latest Dooney purchases. They were TJ Maxx finds. I posted about them in the TJ Maxx Finds thread, but have not had the time to figure out how to attach pics on here since the steps for attaching pics has changed (have not attached pics in ages, plus this new laptop I had to first learn how to navigate). Well, finally I'm able to share them. I removed the long strap from the Elisa and Zip zip because I like them better as satchel only, and I removed the strap extension from the red satchel. The accessory I attached on the red satchel is from Fossil which is a perfect match. I removed all stuffing that's why they look a tiny bit slouchy.


Gorgeous! Love them all! I prefer carrying my zip zip as a satchel as well, but I keep the strap inside just in case (like when I'm power shopping and need my hands !) lol! Enjoy


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here is the Helena and Lexington (large). Both are easy to carry and very comfortable on the shoulder. Great strap drop length and passes the elbow test by a long shot. Both hold lots. Look wise, I prefer the Helena, however, the Lexington is more comfortable (not as awkward under the arm because of the length).  Hope this helps!
> 
> Side by side
> View attachment 3314049
> 
> View attachment 3314050
> 
> 
> Bottoms
> View attachment 3314051
> 
> 
> Strap drop
> View attachment 3314052


Gorgeous Pcan ! Love your color choices!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

casmitty said:


> Lol, Sorry for that YankeeDooney.  Here she is, Florentine satchel in Denim:


Twins! Well I have the mini in denim , not sure what size yours is! Lovely bag though!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> Drool worthy collection! That bitsy wouldn't be going to anyone but me if she was at my house! Lol! I'm a bitsy lover...I have 3?




What colors do you have?


----------



## Bobetta

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3315683
> 
> My updated collection. The bitsy bag is for my niece. So I'm holding steady at 7 and I'm content. The only thing I would purchase is the Toledo Stanwich in purple.


Gorgeous collection! Love the styles and colors. I love how you're content with seven but have a candidate for number eight. Lol. Story of my life. Lol.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> What colors do you have?


I have pebbled leather in Oyster (my fave), Saffiano in Sage green (it really is a cool neutral) and patent leather bitsy in taupe(looks like elephant color)  I would definitely get another one!
I love your mint bitsy! I would get that color in a second, but bought a Dooney nylon drawstring from ILD in mint with the brown trim! Love that color combo for Spring and Summer!


----------



## rlin9200

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous! Love them all! I prefer carrying my zip zip as a satchel as well, but I keep the strap inside just in case (like when I'm power shopping and need my hands !) lol! Enjoy


Thanks! Now if only I can get ahold of a saffiano zip zip in any shade of blue or brown...


----------



## Dakotabear4

I love my new Large City Barlow in oyster! I thought it would be too big but it is the perfect size!


----------



## BadWolf10

Dakotabear4 said:


> I love my new Large City Barlow in oyster! I thought it would be too big but it is the perfect size!


So beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

Dakotabear4 said:


> I love my new Large City Barlow in oyster! I thought it would be too big but it is the perfect size!



It's gorgeous! perfect color and size!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Dakotabear4 said:


> I love my new Large City Barlow in oyster! I thought it would be too big but it is the perfect size!




It's beautiful.  Enjoy using your new handbag.


----------



## casmitty

Dakotabear4 said:


> I love my new Large City Barlow in oyster! I thought it would be too big but it is the perfect size!


Very pretty, Dakotabear4.


----------



## Mimi_09

The red one is the first brand name handbag I bought. I got these 20+ years ago, and still looking great. They are my care free handbags.


----------



## MrsKC

Mimi_09 said:


> The red one is the first brand name handbag I bought. I got these 20+ years ago, and still looking great. They are my care free handbags.


They are both gorgeous!


----------



## casmitty

MrsKC said:


> They are both gorgeous!


These are some GORGEOUS and well made handbags!!!  Absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## Mimi_09

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3315683
> 
> My updated collection. The bitsy bag is for my niece. So I'm holding steady at 7 and I'm content. The only thing I would purchase is the Toledo Stanwich in purple.




Lovely collection


----------



## Mimi_09

MrsKC said:


> They are both gorgeous!





casmitty said:


> These are some GORGEOUS and well made handbags!!!  Absolutely STUNNING!!!





MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful bags!


Thank you MrsKC, casmitty, and MiaBorsa!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mimi_09 said:


> The red one is the first brand name handbag I bought. I got these 20+ years ago, and still looking great. They are my care free handbags.



Beautiful bags!


----------



## Mimi_09

MelissaPurse said:


> Thank you ladies[emoji4] I broke my 5 bag limit rule and now have 7


 
I set 3 bag limit for each brand I own, and yet I also broke my 3 bag limit with the LV . 


I started my collection with D&B, Coach, HCL, MK and recently LV. Will get my first Chanel soon


----------



## Trudysmom

Mimi_09 said:


> The red one is the first brand name handbag I bought. I got these 20+ years ago, and still looking great. They are my care free handbags.


Beautiful bags. 

I enjoy my vintage AWL bags. I have the round duck coin purse also. So cute.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

So, I sent this zip zip back, she was just too bright for me although it is such a pretty color, I just could not see myself wearing it that often, but I did make her pose first  and the shoes were perfect too ..... UGH ~ Just thought I would share here in case anyone is thinking of this color, it's the persimmon


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

and here is the Flynn in a more muted orange color, She is a keeper


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Iheart:*  glad you love the Flynn,  she is a beauty.   I like the ZZ too,  but you have to be comfortable with the color, so I'm glad you found a better one.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> and here is the Flynn in a more muted orange color, She is a keeper



Oh be still my heart!! Love!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> and here is the Flynn in a more muted orange color, She is a keeper




Very nice[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> and here is the Flynn in a more muted orange color, She is a keeper


Beautiful!  I agree on the persimmon.... I love the color but do find that she sits in my closet more than others. Love your new bag!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> So, I sent this zip zip back, she was just too bright for me although it is such a pretty color, I just could not see myself wearing it that often, but I did make her pose first  and the shoes were perfect too ..... UGH ~ Just thought I would share here in case anyone is thinking of this color, it's the persimmon



Really cute; too bad she didn't work out for you.   I have those same shoes in brown!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thanks girls! Not leaving the house today, but maybe I should find an excuse just to wear her out :giggles:


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MiaBorsa said:


> Really cute; too bad she didn't work out for you.   I have those same shoes in brown!


Those clarks are comfy, I love their wedges, the perfect height.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Those clarks are comfy, I love their wedges, the perfect height.



LOL.  I realized that mine are black, not brown!   I also have some similar with a flat heel that are brown.   I bought the black last year and they are still in the box!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> So, I sent this zip zip back, she was just too bright for me although it is such a pretty color, I just could not see myself wearing it that often, but I did make her pose first  and the shoes were perfect too ..... UGH ~ Just thought I would share here in case anyone is thinking of this color, it's the persimmon




It's the perfect pair! The shoes are almost spot on.


----------



## Julie Ann

pcantannedbty said:


> here is the helena and lexington (large). Both are easy to carry and very comfortable on the shoulder. Great strap drop length and passes the elbow test by a long shot. Both hold lots. Look wise, i prefer the helena, however, the lexington is more comfortable (not as awkward under the arm because of the length).  Hope this helps!
> 
> Side by side
> View attachment 3314049
> 
> View attachment 3314050
> 
> 
> bottoms
> View attachment 3314051
> 
> 
> strap drop
> View attachment 3314052


 im so glad you did a comparison of this. Ive been wondering how different they are.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Mimi_09 said:


> The red one is the first brand name handbag I bought. I got these 20+ years ago, and still looking great. They are my care free handbags.


These are lovely looking bags. Nice threesome!


----------



## Mimi_09

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bags.
> 
> I enjoy my vintage AWL bags. I have the round duck coin purse also. So cute.


 
Thank you Trudysmom! The coin purse is still my favorite. I don't use it often so it's still pretty new 




YankeeDooney said:


> These are lovely looking bags. Nice threesome!


 

Thank you YankeeDooney!


----------



## Mimi_09

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> So, I sent this zip zip back, she was just too bright for me although it is such a pretty color, I just could not see myself wearing it that often, but I did make her pose first  and the shoes were perfect too ..... UGH ~ Just thought I would share here in case anyone is thinking of this color, it's the persimmon


 
Cute bag and lovely color!


----------



## BadWolf10

New Large Lexington and zip around phone wristlet in Jeans. My fav color is blue, love this shade. I do wear a lot of blue, hopefully it doesnt seem like too much blue.  Do any of you have this color?

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> New Large Lexington and zip around phone wristlet in Jeans. My fav color is blue, love this shade. I do wear a lot of blue, hopefully it doesnt seem like too much blue.  Do any of you have this color?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Hhm having trouble loading my pic.....

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

Hhhm. The updated app on my phone wont load my pic 

Do any of you.own the color Jeans? Trying to decide if amber would be better or if jeans blue will match most the way red can. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

Pebbled family pic of the current rotation . Well, what's out .


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Pebbled family pic of the current rotation . Well, what's out .


So pretty!! What style and color is the blue bag??

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> So pretty!! What style and color is the blue bag??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!  Actually,  it's a dark grey Richmond.  Got it during the 12 DOD. Here is a better picture.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Thank you!  Actually,  it's a dark grey Richmond.  Got it during the 12 DOD. Here is a better picture.


Its beautiful!  

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Its beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you,  gets lots of wear,  functional, practical  and easy to carry.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Pebbled family pic of the current rotation . Well, what's out .



Gorgeous pebbled family, KC!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Thank you,  gets lots of wear,  functional, practical  and easy to carry.


Is it similar in size to small lexington? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Is it similar in size to small lexington?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I don't have the Lexington but I would think so.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous pebbled family, KC!



Thanks girl !


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Pebbled family pic of the current rotation . Well, what's out .


Love them KC. Why am I drawn to that Bordeaux?


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Love them KC. Why am I drawn to that Bordeaux?



Thank you ! I can't believe how much I have worn her. She really is a neutral.  I think I will "keep her out" even for summer.  I also got her for $99 from Dooney after Christmas.  I know you love deals!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> I don't have the Lexington but I would think so.


How does it lay with the strap drop? Comfortable?  Sorry for so many questions lol, just seriously considering. It so pretty. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> How does it lay with the strap drop? Comfortable?  Sorry for so many questions lol, just seriously considering. It so pretty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Well its a strappy shoulder bag, so the straps can fold over for storage when you aren't carrying her.
But she carries great and great over a coat...not too long either.  HTH!


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Well its a strappy shoulder bag, so the straps can fold over for storage when you aren't carrying her.
> But she carries great and great over a coat...not too long either.  HTH!


Awesome, thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thank you!  Actually,  it's a dark grey Richmond.  Got it during the 12 DOD. Here is a better picture.



I love that one, KC.   The dark gray looks great with the saddle trim.


----------



## MrsKC

miaborsa said:


> i love that one, kc.   The dark gray looks great with the saddle trim.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> Pebbled family pic of the current rotation . Well, what's out .


Ooohhhhh, You have the two zip zip colors that I have been lusting after, Oyster and Bordeaux  

Also, I just got  the small lexington in the dark grey and LOVE that color combo. Looks very similar to your Richmond.

 Pretty pebbled leather collection you have there !!


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Ooohhhhh, You have the two zip zip colors that I have been lusting after, Oyster and Bordeaux
> 
> Also, I just got  the small lexington in the dark grey and LOVE that color combo. Looks very similar to your Richmond.
> 
> Pretty pebbled leather collection you have there !!


 I think we all have bags that continue to fuel to obsession for each other, glad I could help. The pebbled leather is my favorite leather from Dooney .......so I have "a few" more 

I think I remember reading you got the Lexington for a great price. I am sure you will get much use out of it.


----------



## BadWolf10

After seeing everyone's gorgeous zip zips, I decided to take the plunge. I just ordered one in Jeans blue from ILD on ebay. I had ebay bucks so I decided to use them toward something awesome . Also dont know if y'all know or not, but ILD is charging tax now on ebay and online. I guess it was inevitable, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> After seeing everyone's gorgeous zip zips, I decided to take the plunge. I just ordered one in Jeans blue from ILD on ebay. I had ebay bucks so I decided to use them toward something awesome . Also dont know if y'all know or not, but ILD is charging tax now on ebay and online. I guess it was inevitable, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I think you will love it. I like that I can use the shoulder if I need to be hands free.
Post pics when she arrives. .
Yeah, the whole tax thing is a bummer .


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> I think you will love it. I like that I can use the shoulder if I need to be hands free.
> Post pics when she arrives. .
> Yeah, the whole tax thing is a bummer .


I am excited! I will def use the shoulder strap.... I usually carry a hobo, then I discovered the lexington. I LOVE how I can see everything in the lexington, its kinda ruined the hobo for me lol. But lexington is sometimes just too much for the day.....the zip zip looks like it opens up nicely ao I can still see everything 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

So I am thinking about a charleston for my mom for mothers day...... do any of you have one?? Do you feel like it tucks ok under the arm or do you have to carry it as a satchel? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

I think I finally got the pics to work..... Lexington large in jeans, phone zip around in jeans,  and Charleston Eva in peanut brittle. Waiting for my new zip zip [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I think I finally got the pics to work..... Lexington large in jeans, phone zip around in jeans,  and Charleston Eva in peanut brittle. Waiting for my new zip zip [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Those are great! I know you will get lots of use out of them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> I think I finally got the pics to work..... Lexington large in jeans, phone zip around in jeans,  and Charleston Eva in peanut brittle. Waiting for my new zip zip [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Very nice!   I love the colors you chose.


----------



## Trudysmom

BadWolf10 said:


> I think I finally got the pics to work..... Lexington large in jeans, phone zip around in jeans,  and Charleston Eva in peanut brittle. Waiting for my new zip zip [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Very nice colors!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> I think I finally got the pics to work..... Lexington large in jeans, phone zip around in jeans,  and Charleston Eva in peanut brittle. Waiting for my new zip zip [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app




Beautiful. Great choices and great colors.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful. Great choices and great colors.





MrsKC said:


> Those are great! I know you will get lots of use out of them.





MiaBorsa said:


> Very nice!   I love the colors you chose.





Trudysmom said:


> Very nice colors!


Thanks !!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

This is my first post in this group being that this is my first DB purse!  It's the lizard zip zip satchel and I love it.  Does anyone else have this bag? How is is holding up for you?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> This is my first post in this group being that this is my first DB purse!  It's the lizard zip zip satchel and I love it.  Does anyone else have this bag? How is is holding up for you?


I have it too! Have not carried it yet,  but I expect it will do very well. The lizard bags are stunning. Congrats on your first DB! I am certain it will not be your last.


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> I have it too! Have not carried it yet,  but I expect it will do very well. The lizard bags are stunning. Congrats on your first DB! I am certain it will not be your last.



Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

BadWolf10 said:


> I think I finally got the pics to work..... Lexington large in jeans, phone zip around in jeans,  and Charleston Eva in peanut brittle. Waiting for my new zip zip [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Both pretty and I am sure you will get a lot of use out of them. My totes seem to work for EVERY occasion. Enjoy!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Ness7386 said:


> This is my first post in this group being that this is my first DB purse!  It's the lizard zip zip satchel and I love it.  Does anyone else have this bag? How is is holding up for you?


SO pretty! I have many zip zips, but none in the lizard. Enjoy your new bag and welcome


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ness7386 said:


> This is my first post in this group being that this is my first DB purse!  It's the lizard zip zip satchel and I love it.  Does anyone else have this bag? How is is holding up for you?



Gorgeous!   I have the lizard in black.


----------



## Ness7386

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   I have the lizard in black.



Sweet!


----------



## casmitty

Does anyone have the Portofino medium Valerie handbag?  If yes, would you mind posting it?  The line has been discontinued and I'm awaiting the arrival of mine.  Haven't been able to find any modeling pics online.  Thanks.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Both pretty and I am sure you will get a lot of use out of them. My totes seem to work for EVERY occasion. Enjoy!


Thanks!!! I am loving the totes.

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

I got this patent leather zip zip for $80 after coupons


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ness7386 said:


> I got this patent leather zip zip for $80 after coupons



   Yeah!   Gotta love those sales.   She's gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ness7386 said:


> I got this patent leather zip zip for $80 after coupons




Beautiful and the price makes her look even more gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## MiaBorsa

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3343585
> View attachment 3343588



Gorgeous!!   (And Cinnabon...yummy!)    Your bag looks like springtime!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> I got this patent leather zip zip for $80 after coupons


Where did you get it? So pretty and what a deal!


----------



## YankeeDooney

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3343585
> View attachment 3343588


Such a lovely bag!


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> Where did you get it? So pretty and what a deal!


Not sure if you're familiar with Belk, but its a southern dept store.  They had a charity event this morning from 6am - 10am.  To get into the event you had to contribute at least $5 to the charity and they gave you a $5 coupon. All clearance bags were an additional 50% off + 20% off if you paid with your Belk credit card.  So yes, I got a great deal!


----------



## Ness7386

Thx!


----------



## Ness7386

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful and the price makes her look even more gorgeous. Congrats!


Yes, it does!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> Not sure if you're familiar with Belk, but its a southern dept store.  They had a charity event this morning from 6am - 10am.  To get into the event you had to contribute at least $5 to the charity and they gave you a $5 coupon. All clearance bags were an additional 50% off + 20% off if you paid with your Belk credit card.  So yes, I got a great deal!


Oh yes. I have heard of this store and event. Good deal indeed!


----------



## HampsteadLV

YankeeDooney said:


> Such a lovely bag!




Thank you!


----------



## HampsteadLV

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!   (And Cinnabon...yummy!)    Your bag looks like springtime!




Thank you!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3343585
> View attachment 3343588


So pretty !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

New bag for vacay and Summer! Banana leaves satchel in Fuchsia.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> New bag for vacay and Summer! Banana leaves satchel in Fuchsia.


Love the bag....and I love your flooring. Beautiful!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

YankeeDooney said:


> Love the bag....and I love your flooring. Beautiful!


Thanks! Believe it or not, my flooring is ceramic tile! Just got it done a year and a half ago!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Thatsmypurse said:


> Thanks! Believe it or not, my flooring is ceramic tile! Just got it done a year and a half ago!


Wow, no kidding. I would have never guessed that. Looks like wood flooring and it looks fantastic!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thatsmypurse said:


> New bag for vacay and Summer! Banana leaves satchel in Fuchsia.




She's perfect for vacay! Enjoy carrying her girlfriend!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

PcanTannedBty said:


> She's perfect for vacay! Enjoy carrying her girlfriend!


Thanks Pcann! Not usually a pink girl , but thought it would be a cute pop for Summer! I have every other color purse, well almost!


----------



## casmitty

Does anyone have the city Dawson and if yes can you post a pic please.  TIA


----------



## PcanTannedBty

casmitty said:


> does anyone have the city dawson and if yes can you post a pic please.  Tia


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Those City bags are just gorgeous  I love those front pockets even though I think they are useless, I just love  the way they look. 

    Why do I live so far from an outlet? 

     PTB, Did you come home with one?

   And, that looks like a white Flynn in the upper corner, Gorgeous!!


----------



## casmitty

PcanTannedBty said:


> View attachment 3360042




Thank you PTB. I love my Brenna and the organization but it can't hold my iPad Pro without it sticking out, I can't put my arm through the handles either.   DooneyAddict615 has a YouTube video on the large one.  Called the outlet and they don't have the large one either.


----------



## accessorygirl2

casmitty said:


> Does anyone have the city Dawson and if yes can you post a pic please.  TIA








Here you go! Pics of my croc dawson from the winter. Love the spring colors in the city leather too!


----------



## casmitty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Those City bags are just gorgeous  I love those front pockets even though I think they are useless, I just love  the way they look.
> 
> Why do I live so far from an outlet?
> 
> PTB, Did you come home with one?
> 
> And, that looks like a white Flynn in the upper corner, Gorgeous!!




The city bags are nice and the large Flynn would fit my iPad Pro with no problem but i like the pockets of the Dawson.  My first Dooney has the pockets and I'm able to put extra items that can't fit in the main compartment.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Those City bags are just gorgeous  I love those front pockets even though I think they are useless, I just love  the way they look.
> 
> Why do I live so far from an outlet?
> 
> PTB, Did you come home with one?
> 
> And, that looks like a white Flynn in the upper corner, Gorgeous!!




Yes they are. I went for the Large City Satchel but they only had the medium and small. 

Living close to 1 is bad enough, I live close to 2 [emoji57]. Double trouble... 

Yes, that's a Flynn... It was Bone and the one to the left is Geranium. I had the Ocean on my shoulder. [emoji16]. 

Here are some photos. I don't post here much anymore. I posted these on my page along with a few others from the outlet. Unfortunately, I can only handle one social media site at a time and now FB is it. 

I didn't come home with anything that day but going back for the Ocean Flynn this weekend.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes they are. I went for the Large City Satchel but they only had the medium and small.
> 
> Living close to 1 is bad enough, I live close to 2 [emoji57]. Double trouble...
> 
> Yes, that's a Flynn... It was Bone and the one to the left is Geranium. I had the Ocean on my shoulder. [emoji16].
> 
> Here are some photos. I don't post here much anymore. I posted these on my page along with a few others from the outlet. Unfortunately, I can only handle one social media site at a time and now FB is it.
> 
> I didn't come home with anything that day but going back for the Ocean Flynn this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3360234
> 
> View attachment 3360235
> 
> View attachment 3360236


Great pix GF! Tough to pick a color. Love ocean and bone so far. I have yet to see this in person. 

Hmmm, bummer you won't be around. I saw your post about the FB group. I have heard about other FB groups as well. I have held off for years in joining FB just because I did not want to conform, concerned about the ever changing privacy settings, and I also did not want to manage yet another social media account. Still thinking about it. Do you use your YouTube/tpf name on FB?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Great pix GF! Tough to pick a color. Love ocean and bone so far. I have yet to see this in person.
> 
> Hmmm, bummer you won't be around. I saw your post about the FB group. I have heard about other FB groups as well. I have held off for years in joining FB just because I did not want to conform, concerned about the ever changing privacy settings, and I also did not want to manage yet another social media account. Still thinking about it. Do you use your YouTube/tpf name on FB?




Yeah it's a tough pick. They are all so gorgeous. 

I just recently reactivated my ThePecanTannedBeauty Facebook page ONLY to create a Dooney group. I don't have friends there or anything. Just a blank page.  I haven't been on FB or any other social media except tPF for about 3 years. That's why I'm dwindling from here. I only want one social media.  Yes, YouTube name but it's a blank page. I don't use it. I only have the group. My group is a little different than the others. Thanks girly!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes they are. I went for the Large City Satchel but they only had the medium and small.
> 
> Living close to 1 is bad enough, I live close to 2 [emoji57]. Double trouble...
> 
> Yes, that's a Flynn... It was Bone and the one to the left is Geranium. I had the Ocean on my shoulder. [emoji16].
> 
> Here are some photos. I don't post here much anymore. I posted these on my page along with a few others from the outlet. Unfortunately, I can only handle one social media site at a time and now FB is it.
> 
> I didn't come home with anything that day but going back for the Ocean Flynn this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3360234
> 
> View attachment 3360235
> 
> View attachment 3360236


Gorgeous! That ocean looks great on your arm 

   The colors in this leather are so beautiful. I may have to find your page on FB, although I don't really do Facebook, I do have an account. 

Thanks for sharing here also, and TWO outlets would do me ( and my bank account) in.


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Great pix GF! Tough to pick a color. Love ocean and bone so far. I have yet to see this in person.
> 
> Hmmm, bummer you won't be around. I saw your post about the FB group. I have heard about other FB groups as well. I have held off for years in joining FB just because I did not want to conform, concerned about the ever changing privacy settings, and I also did not want to manage yet another social media account. Still thinking about it. Do you use your YouTube/tpf name on FB?



It appears that this Dooney board is beginning to fizzle, after we begged so hard to get it set up a couple of years ago.  I notice most of the original posters have moved on, which is too bad but that's life.

I don't "do" FB either; I hate all that stuff and never put my photo or personal business anywhere online if I can help it.  I rarely even watch Youtube videos and can't figure out what the attraction is to most of that stuff; I am much too private.   I created a bare-bones FB account and a throw-down email addy to join PTB's group but I probably won't participate much.   She has obviously worked hard to get it set up and it looks great, so kudos to PTB!

This forum has much more of a "friendly" feel with familiar posters.   I can't get used to the Facebook interface where discussions are all over the place and difficult to follow.  It's probably time for me to put my handbag obsession to rest and move on anyway.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> It appears that this Dooney board is beginning to fizzle, after we begged so hard to get it set up a couple of years ago.  I notice most of the original posters have moved on, which is too bad but that's life.
> 
> I don't "do" FB either; I hate all that stuff and never put my photo or personal business anywhere online if I can help it.  I rarely even watch Youtube videos and can't figure out what the attraction is to most of that stuff; I am much too private.   I created a bare-bones FB account and a throw-down email addy to join PTB's group but I probably won't participate much.   She has obviously worked hard to get it set up and it looks great, so kudos to PTB!
> 
> This forum has much more of a "friendly" feel with familiar posters.   I can't get used to the Facebook interface where discussions are all over the place and difficult to follow.  It's probably time for me to put my handbag obsession to rest and move on anyway.


+1...I don't do Facebook at all! No account, no desire! I do like watching a few Utube videos that Pcann does and Twoboyz from TPF, but that's really it! I do like the friendly feel from all the people on here. Sometimes life just gets so busy, so I don't always check in daily .


----------



## casmitty

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 3360151
> 
> View attachment 3360155
> 
> Here you go! Pics of my croc dawson from the winter. Love the spring colors in the city leather too!




Thank you AG2.  Your Dawson is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MiaBorsa said:


> It appears that this Dooney board is beginning to fizzle, after we begged so hard to get it set up a couple of years ago.  I notice most of the original posters have moved on, which is too bad but that's life.
> 
> I don't "do" FB either; I hate all that stuff and never put my photo or personal business anywhere online if I can help it.  I rarely even watch Youtube videos and can't figure out what the attraction is to most of that stuff; I am much too private.   I created a bare-bones FB account and a throw-down email addy to join PTB's group but I probably won't participate much.   She has obviously worked hard to get it set up and it looks great, so kudos to PTB!
> 
> This forum has much more of a "friendly" feel with familiar posters.   I can't get used to the Facebook interface where discussions are all over the place and difficult to follow.  It's probably time for me to put my handbag obsession to rest and move on anyway.




+2   I'll stay here as long as tPF for Dooney is going.  I'll miss those who leave.  But as Mia said,  if this board becomes inactive,  I'll probably buy many fewer handbags.  A mixed blessing.


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> It appears that this Dooney board is beginning to fizzle, after we begged so hard to get it set up a couple of years ago.  I notice most of the original posters have moved on, which is too bad but that's life.
> 
> I don't "do" FB either; I hate all that stuff and never put my photo or personal business anywhere online if I can help it.  I rarely even watch Youtube videos and can't figure out what the attraction is to most of that stuff; I am much too private.   I created a bare-bones FB account and a throw-down email addy to join PTB's group but I probably won't participate much.   She has obviously worked hard to get it set up and it looks great, so kudos to PTB!
> 
> This forum has much more of a "friendly" feel with familiar posters.   I can't get used to the Facebook interface where discussions are all over the place and difficult to follow.  It's probably time for me to put my handbag obsession to rest and move on anyway.


I love this board, hope it doesn't fade. I do fb but only with family, grandparents want to see pics of kids. This forum is such a great group of ladies.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> +1...I don't do Facebook at all! No account, no desire! I do like watching a few Utube videos that Pcann does and Twoboyz from TPF, but that's really it! I do like the friendly feel from all the people on here. Sometimes life just gets so busy, so I don't always check in daily .





lavenderjunkie said:


> +2   I'll stay here as long as tPF for Dooney is going.  I'll miss those who leave.  But as Mia said,  if this board becomes inactive,  I'll probably buy many fewer handbags.  A mixed blessing.





BadWolf10 said:


> I love this board, hope it doesn't fade. I do fb but only with family, grandparents want to see pics of kids. This forum is such a great group of ladies.



I hope everyone (and especially PTB) understands that I am in no way opposed to the new FB board.  It looks great and she obviously put a lot of effort into it!!   I wish her every success with the new venue.   I will try to check it out occasionally but I am not familiar with FB so it's a struggle for me.  

I don't watch much Youtube since there are only so many hours in a day.      And don't get me started on Twitter, Instagram, snapchat...etc, etc, etc.   I don't even know how to get to those things and I don't plan to find out!!     I can't spend my entire life on the internet!!!   HAHA

I will also continue to check in here so hopefully we can keep this going as well as the new FB group!!


----------



## southernbelle82

I'd hate to see this board fall apart! I know I haven't been specifically here a lot the past year but I've constantly been on TPF, just in different spots. I will always love Dooney, as they are my first true love of handbags. And I do think you ladies are much warmer and sweeter than in other premier designer boards. [emoji8]


----------



## Trudysmom

lavenderjunkie said:


> +2   I'll stay here as long as tPF for Dooney is going.  I'll miss those who leave.  But as Mia said,  if this board becomes inactive,  I'll probably buy many fewer handbags.  A mixed blessing.


Groups get smaller and then large again. It is always nice to have a place to show Dooney and other bag photos.  The Purse forum work great for that.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes they are. I went for the Large City Satchel but they only had the medium and small.
> 
> Living close to 1 is bad enough, I live close to 2 [emoji57]. Double trouble...
> 
> Yes, that's a Flynn... It was Bone and the one to the left is Geranium. I had the Ocean on my shoulder. [emoji16].
> 
> Here are some photos. I don't post here much anymore. I posted these on my page along with a few others from the outlet. Unfortunately, I can only handle one social media site at a time and now FB is it.
> 
> I didn't come home with anything that day but going back for the Ocean Flynn this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3360234
> 
> View attachment 3360235
> 
> View attachment 3360236


That is a beautiful color and bag.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes they are. I went for the Large City Satchel but they only had the medium and small.
> 
> Living close to 1 is bad enough, I live close to 2 [emoji57]. Double trouble...
> 
> Yes, that's a Flynn... It was Bone and the one to the left is Geranium. I had the Ocean on my shoulder. [emoji16].
> 
> Here are some photos. I don't post here much anymore. I posted these on my page along with a few others from the outlet. Unfortunately, I can only handle one social media site at a time and now FB is it.
> 
> I didn't come home with anything that day but going back for the Ocean Flynn this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3360234
> 
> View attachment 3360235
> 
> View attachment 3360236


Ok.....so I just got back from the outlet. I have now revised my wish list. I really like the City Dawson in bone. The Ocean color is not for me this time around. I also like the Flynn in bone. Gray in both is the runner up color....oh and black too. Sooooo, I actually left with nothing. Can you believe it? I can't. I would rather wait for a deeper discount on City. If it doesn't happen, I will not be heartbroken. I looked at the Flo's which have an additional $25.00 off and still nothing to really pique my interest. Kind of a bummer, but kind of a good thing too, if you all know what I mean.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope everyone (and especially PTB) understands that I am in no way opposed to the new FB board.  It looks great and she obviously put a lot of effort into it!!   I wish her every success with the new venue.   I will try to check it out occasionally but I am not familiar with FB so it's a struggle for me.
> 
> I don't watch much Youtube since there are only so many hours in a day.      And don't get me started on Twitter, Instagram, snapchat...etc, etc, etc.   I don't even know how to get to those things and I don't plan to find out!!     I can't spend my entire life on the internet!!!   HAHA
> 
> I will also continue to check in here so hopefully we can keep this going as well as the new FB group!!


I plan on sticking around. :tpfrox: I may try the FB thing, but I like it here. I like the camaraderie, I like seeing the pics, I like to hear your opinions and commentary. You all crack me up at times and I enjoy it. I also think it is a great way to see real pics of bags that I may or may not be considering. Whether my wallet likes it or not is another issue. You are all a great bunch of gals!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Thanks ladies... I didn't mean to make a big deal of the FB group. I just threw it out there in case you all wanted to join if you had FB. I'm new to FB as tPF and YouTube was the only social media I had for the last 3 years or so. No hard feelings if you don't have FB or don't want to join. I totally understand. You ladies are still my girls and I'll still pop in here but just not as much. I don't like all social media stuff. My group is different from all the others. Thanks girlfriends! [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks ladies... I didn't mean to make a big deal of the FB group. I just threw it out there in case you all wanted to join if you had FB. I'm new to FB as tPF and YouTube was the only social media I had for the last 3 years or so. No hard feelings if you don't have FB or don't want to join. I totally understand. You ladies are still my girls and I'll still pop in here but just not as much. I don't like all social media stuff. My group is different from all the others. Thanks girlfriends! [emoji7]




PCAN:  I'm sure everyone understands.  Just pop in here as often as you can.  We like chatting with you and will miss you.  But there are so many hours in the day, and we all need to make trade-offs with our time,  and $.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks ladies... I didn't mean to make a big deal of the FB group. I just threw it out there in case you all wanted to join if you had FB. I'm new to FB as tPF and YouTube was the only social media I had for the last 3 years or so. No hard feelings if you don't have FB or don't want to join. I totally understand. You ladies are still my girls and I'll still pop in here but just not as much. I don't like all social media stuff. My group is different from all the others. Thanks girlfriends! [emoji7]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thanks ladies... I didn't mean to make a big deal of the FB group. I just threw it out there in case you all wanted to join if you had FB. I'm new to FB as tPF and YouTube was the only social media I had for the last 3 years or so. No hard feelings if you don't have FB or don't want to join. I totally understand. You ladies are still my girls and I'll still pop in here but just not as much. I don't like all social media stuff. My group is different from all the others. Thanks girlfriends! [emoji7]


Not a big deal at all. All the best to the new group. I will probably pop in eventually GF.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> It appears that this Dooney board is beginning to fizzle, after we begged so hard to get it set up a couple of years ago.  I notice most of the original posters have moved on, which is too bad but that's life.
> 
> I don't "do" FB either; I hate all that stuff and never put my photo or personal business anywhere online if I can help it.  I rarely even watch Youtube videos and can't figure out what the attraction is to most of that stuff; I am much too private.   I created a bare-bones FB account and a throw-down email addy to join PTB's group but I probably won't participate much.   She has obviously worked hard to get it set up and it looks great, so kudos to PTB!
> 
> This forum has much more of a "friendly" feel with familiar posters.   I can't get used to the Facebook interface where discussions are all over the place and difficult to follow.  It's probably time for me to put my handbag obsession to rest and move on anyway.




I hope you don't move on. [emoji4] Life has gotten so busy for me and It's so stressful keeping up with it all. I love that I can check in here and it's the same group of wonderful ladies. I feel like if I miss a few days it's hard to catch up.  Then another problem is the app dies t seem to be working properly. It doesn't automatically back me up to my last read post so I never know where to go back to start reading.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes they are. I went for the Large City Satchel but they only had the medium and small.
> 
> Living close to 1 is bad enough, I live close to 2 [emoji57]. Double trouble...
> 
> Yes, that's a Flynn... It was Bone and the one to the left is Geranium. I had the Ocean on my shoulder. [emoji16].
> 
> Here are some photos. I don't post here much anymore. I posted these on my page along with a few others from the outlet. Unfortunately, I can only handle one social media site at a time and now FB is it.
> 
> I didn't come home with anything that day but going back for the Ocean Flynn this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3360234
> 
> View attachment 3360235
> 
> View attachment 3360236




That ocean looks great in you. I tried that one in yesterday and man is that a bright pop of color! This city collection really takes color well. They are gorgeous. I think my favorites though are the desert and black. Yes, there I go with the safe neutrals again. &#128580; I really liked the desert Dawson. Since I already splurged on the black Barlow at 30% off I'll probably wait for a deeper discount. So did you get one?  I better go check the reveals thread or Facebook. [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

pcantannedbty said:


> thanks ladies... I didn't mean to make a big deal of the fb group. I just threw it out there in case you all wanted to join if you had fb. I'm new to fb as tpf and youtube was the only social media i had for the last 3 years or so. No hard feelings if you don't have fb or don't want to join. I totally understand. You ladies are still my girls and i'll still pop in here but just not as much. I don't like all social media stuff. My group is different from all the others. Thanks girlfriends! [emoji7]





lavenderjunkie said:


> pcan:  I'm sure everyone understands.  Just pop in here as often as you can.  We like chatting with you and will miss you.  But there are so many hours in the day, and we all need to make trade-offs with our time,  and $.  :d



+1! :d


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> That ocean looks great in you. I tried that one in yesterday and man is that a bright pop of color! This city collection really takes color well. They are gorgeous. I think my favorites though are the desert and black. Yes, there I go with the safe neutrals again. &#128580; I really liked the desert Dawson. Since I already splurged on the black Barlow at 30% off I'll probably wait for a deeper discount. So did you get one?  I better go check the reveals thread or Facebook. [emoji4]




*TB:*  I love the City collection leather too.  I'm becoming obsessed with getting more of it.  So far I have the natural small Barlow (color is more like saddle and size is really small for me),  the Flynn in oyster, and the regular Barlow in dusty rose.  I want to get the blue, the black, and maybe the green.  We will see.... first they have to be at a better price and then they have to be shippable.  It will be a while before those things happen... and maybe never at the same time.   In the mean time,  I'm hoping they use the same City  leather in some more traditional satchel styles.  I really prefer a zip top handbag.  So waiting may be a good thing for me.   It's not like I need another handbag... now or ever.


----------



## BadWolf10

Thatsmypurse said:


> +1! :d


+2[emoji2]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That ocean looks great in you. I tried that one in yesterday and man is that a bright pop of color! This city collection really takes color well. They are gorgeous. I think my favorites though are the desert and black. Yes, there I go with the safe neutrals again. &#128580; I really liked the desert Dawson. Since I already splurged on the black Barlow at 30% off I'll probably wait for a deeper discount. So did you get one?  I better go check the reveals thread or Facebook. [emoji4]




Thank you girlfriend! I love that Ocean but after trying her on 3 different outlet trips, I probably will only look at on the shelf and say "wow, that's a pretty bag". And yes, the discount would have to be at least 50 for me. I like it but not in love with it. 

I left empty handed that day. Nothing really stood out.


----------



## jenbuggy85

My first florentine  I make leather bags myself and knew exactly what I was getting myself into purchasing (new to me!) this color! I can't wait for more scratches, tanning and patina to happen, wooo! I've got a teal I'm looking to purchase soon and I'm DYING to find a Bordeaux!


----------



## YankeeDooney

jenbuggy85 said:


> My first florentine  I make leather bags myself and knew exactly what I was getting myself into purchasing (new to me!) this color! I can't wait for more scratches, tanning and patina to happen, wooo! I've got a teal I'm looking to purchase soon and I'm DYING to find a Bordeaux!


Congrats on your first florentine and a very nice one at that!


----------



## Trudysmom

Great florentine bag!


----------



## swags

jenbuggy85 said:


> My first florentine  I make leather bags myself and knew exactly what I was getting myself into purchasing (new to me!) this color! I can't wait for more scratches, tanning and patina to happen, wooo! I've got a teal I'm looking to purchase soon and I'm DYING to find a Bordeaux!



I love this bag especially in this color! Congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jenbuggy85 said:


> My first florentine  I make leather bags myself and knew exactly what I was getting myself into purchasing (new to me!) this color! I can't wait for more scratches, tanning and patina to happen, wooo! I've got a teal I'm looking to purchase soon and I'm DYING to find a Bordeaux!


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## jabmw

This is my first ever Dooney! It is a college graduation present from my parents! This is so amazing! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BadWolf10

jabmw said:


> This is my first ever Dooney! It is a college graduation present from my parents! This is so amazing! &#10084;&#65039;


Shes a beauty!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

jabmw said:


> This is my first ever Dooney! It is a college graduation present from my parents! This is so amazing! &#10084;&#65039;


I agree. That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

jabmw said:


> this is my first ever dooney! It is a college graduation present from my parents! This is so amazing! &#10084;&#65039;


gorgeous!


----------



## Neener1991

jabmw said:


> This is my first ever Dooney! It is a college graduation present from my parents! This is so amazing! &#10084;&#65039;


Twins,  Gorgeous !!  Congrats on both  !!!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

jabmw said:


> This is my first ever Dooney! It is a college graduation present from my parents! This is so amazing! [emoji173]&#65039;




She's beautiful!!! You are going to LOVE Dooney & Bourke!!! Congratulations on your bag and on graduating!


----------



## Trudysmom

jabmw said:


> This is my first ever Dooney! It is a college graduation present from my parents! This is so amazing! &#10084;&#65039;


Your new bag is so pretty !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jabmw said:


> This is my first ever Dooney! It is a college graduation present from my parents! This is so amazing! &#10084;&#65039;


Beautiful! I love the color! Congrats on your graduation! What an awesome gift !


----------



## Alto Junkie

jabmw said:


> This is my first ever Dooney! It is a college graduation present from my parents! This is so amazing! &#10084;&#65039;


Congratulations on your bag AND your graduation! You'll enjoy your Florentine bag for many years to come!


----------



## gabby1987

I got all my Dooneys together for show and tell!  Can you tell I love Dooney?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*gabby:* nice collection.   Do you have a favorite?


----------



## YankeeDooney

gabby1987 said:


> I got all my Dooneys together for show and tell!  Can you tell I love Dooney?


Such a beautiful classic collection Gabby!


----------



## gabby1987

YankeeDooney said:


> Such a beautiful classic collection Gabby!


Thank you, YankeeDooney  I'm very proud of it!  Most are older bags, but I'm amazed at how nice they still look!  D&B is such amazing quality


----------



## YankeeDooney

gabby1987 said:


> Thank you, YankeeDooney  I'm very proud of it!  Most are older bags, but I'm amazed at how nice they still look!  D&B is such amazing quality


They really are. 

I think this one would be a nice addition to your collection. I have been thinking about it as well. Another nice classic. Hopefully they will be on sale at some point.

http://www.dooney.com/all-weather-l...DFETN&cgid=dooney#q=Tote&start=20&cgid=dooney


----------



## gabby1987

YankeeDooney said:


> They really are.
> 
> I think this one would be a nice addition to your collection. I have been thinking about it as well. Another nice classic. Hopefully they will be on sale at some point.
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/all-weather-l...DFETN&cgid=dooney#q=Tote&start=20&cgid=dooney



Beautiful!!!!! Yes  I need sales!  Maybe at the ends of the season!


----------



## Trudysmom

gabby1987 said:


> I got all my Dooneys together for show and tell!  Can you tell I love Dooney?


Nice collection.


----------



## southernbelle82

gabby1987 said:


> I got all my Dooneys together for show and tell!  Can you tell I love Dooney?




What a very nice collection you have!!! Love them all!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

gabby1987 said:


> I got all my Dooneys together for show and tell!  Can you tell I love Dooney?


Love your collection!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

One of my summer bags the lovely yellow zip zip


----------



## southernbelle82

DP PURSE FAN said:


> One of my summer bags the lovely yellow zip zip




Love your zip zip!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

southernbelle82 said:


> Love your zip zip!!!


  thank  you I like yours too.  I need a mint zip zip.


----------



## southernbelle82

DP PURSE FAN said:


> thank  you I like yours too.  I need a mint zip zip.




Well get one girl! I'll be your enabler! [emoji6] I've always been a pink girl but this past year noticed I've been gravitating towards Aqua and Tangerine. I'm already trying to decide what fall color zip zip I'm going to want.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gabby1987 said:


> I got all my Dooneys together for show and tell!  Can you tell I love Dooney?




Beautiful collection... And YES I can tell, lol. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

DP PURSE FAN said:


> One of my summer bags the lovely yellow zip zip


So pretty in sunny yellow! Love it!


----------



## gabby1987

PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful collection... And YES I can tell, lol. Thanks for sharing!



LOL  Thanks!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

DP PURSE FAN said:


> One of my summer bags the lovely yellow zip zip


Great photo and lovely bag!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

southernbelle82 said:


> Well get one girl! I'll be your enabler! [emoji6] I've always been a pink girl but this past year noticed I've been gravitating towards Aqua and Tangerine. I'm already trying to decide what fall color zip zip I'm going to want.




 Hi, I am a pink girl too most of the time.  I had a MK yellow Selma and I always loved it in the summer so this year I went for two D & B yellow bags.   I will be adding more Saffiano zip zips when I get some extra purse $$.  Keeping an eye out for a super deal.


----------



## Twoboyz

gabby1987 said:


> I got all my Dooneys together for show and tell!  Can you tell I love Dooney?




What a great group! Great picture [emoji4]



DP PURSE FAN said:


> One of my summer bags the lovely yellow zip zip




What a Gorgeous picture! Beautiful bag.


----------



## southernbelle82

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Hi, I am a pink girl too most of the time.  I had a MK yellow Selma and I always loved it in the summer so this year I went for two D & B yellow bags.   I will be adding more Saffiano zip zips when I get some extra purse $$.  Keeping an eye out for a super deal.




Nice! Do you live near a Dooney outlet or no?


----------



## Purse Nut




----------



## BadWolf10

Purse Nut said:


> View attachment 3374775


----------



## Purse Nut

Thanks BadWolf


----------



## Purse Nut

I couldn't stop thinking about the matching wallet on clearance too for 50% off. Got to have a matching wallet. Got it today.
I'm my own worst enabler!


----------



## Purse Nut

A pic of the inside. Love the lining fabric.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PN:*  I love that lining also.   And the matching wallet is beautiful.  Enjoy your new treasures.


----------



## Purse Nut

Thank you lavenderjunkie. I'm totally loving these bags. Wish I had discovered D & B bags sooner.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Purse Nut said:


> View attachment 3374775


----------



## Trudysmom

Purse Nut said:


> View attachment 3374775


----------



## jenniferandike

Here is one of my favorites!!  I love all things dog!


----------



## jenniferandike

Mine is a small coin purse I guess that what it is called.  It has Scottie dogs on it!  My last post the picture was upside down.  I'll try and correct that.  I have a few others that I will take pictures and post


----------



## jenniferandike

Here is another favorite bag!  I bought on QVC years ago in the middle of the night.  I forgot that I had purchased it until it arrived lol


----------



## BadWolf10

Purse Nut said:


> I couldn't stop thinking about the matching wallet on clearance too for 50% off. Got to have a matching wallet. Got it today.
> I'm my own worst enabler!


I always have to have a matching wallet  so beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

jenniferandike said:


> Mine is a small coin purse I guess that what it is called.  It has Scottie dogs on it!  My last post the picture was upside down.  I'll try and correct that.  I have a few others that I will take pictures and post


What a cute detail with the dog boe hangtag/charm!


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok totally random, but we were watching Vacation (Ed Helms and christina applegate) on hbo. Have any of you seen it? The scene in the desert, she is carrying a Dooney! My husband laughed cause I jumped off the couch and said, omg she has a dooney bag in the movie!!! Lol


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I purchased this for my daughter a few years ago and she never really used it.  It's like new....I needed a change so "borrowed" this.  Never had a D&B so not sure the name of the bag?


----------



## Ness7386

Here is the Lilliana in natural that I ordered when ILD offered $15 off totes.  Unfortunately for me, I bought it for my sister and I'm mailing it today.  I wish I ordered 2


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ness7386 said:


> Here is the Lilliana in natural that I ordered when ILD offered $15 off totes.  Unfortunately for me, I bought it for my sister and I'm mailing it today.  I wish I ordered 2


Gorgeous bag!   I hope your sister loves it.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok totally random, but we were watching Vacation (Ed Helms and christina applegate) on hbo. Have any of you seen it? The scene in the desert, she is carrying a Dooney! My husband laughed cause I jumped off the couch and said, omg she has a dooney bag in the movie!!! Lol


I totally saw that too! It looked great in her...but then again what doesn't?


----------



## Twoboyz

Ness7386 said:


> Here is the Lilliana in natural that I ordered when ILD offered $15 off totes.  Unfortunately for me, I bought it for my sister and I'm mailing it today.  I wish I ordered 2


It's a great bag! I hope she loves it!


----------



## Twoboyz

LOREBUNDE said:


> I purchased this for my daughter a few years ago and she never really used it.  It's like new....I needed a change so "borrowed" this.  Never had a D&B so not sure the name of the bag?



I love the leather details on this bag. It's really cute! Enjoy


----------



## ForeverPreppy

I wasn't sure about this Shelby in dark grey, but it has grown to be my favorite in my collection.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

My vintage speedy in black, this is the larger size with the long strap.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

My pre tag vintage speedy in Bone.  I just received a vintage keychain in Bone.  I love how even my new Bone Dooneys match older and even pretax vintage pieces.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

My new pebble leather crossbody in Bone along with my Bone kiss lock coin purse.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

My brown Tartan plaid pieces.  This Scottish girl adores tartans and I need more.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

Logo Lock in Teal.  I'm unhappy with this color, it just isn't me.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

White Cabbage Rose wristlet.  This collection should have stayed around longer, it's beautiful


----------



## ForeverPreppy

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok totally random, but we were watching Vacation (Ed Helms and christina applegate) on hbo. Have any of you seen it? The scene in the desert, she is carrying a Dooney! My husband laughed cause I jumped off the couch and said, omg she has a dooney bag in the movie!!! Lol


I'll have to try watching it again.  I couldn't get through the first half hour.  This may be worth watching the entire movie.  Lol


----------



## ForeverPreppy

gabby1987 said:


> I got all my Dooneys together for show and tell!  Can you tell I love Dooney?


Great collection!  I have that tote in brown plaid no would love it in red!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ForeverPreppy said:


> Great collection!  I have that tote in brown plaid no would love it in red!


Great collection.   Hope you are enjoying each and every beautiful handbag.


----------



## Ness7386

Another new addition to my Dooney & Bourke collection.  Found this taupe Claremont drawstring bag for a great price at the outlet in St. Augustine.


----------



## Ness7386

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous bag!   I hope your sister loves it.


She does!


----------



## Ness7386

ForeverPreppy said:


> Logo Lock in Teal.  I'm unhappy with this color, it just isn't me.


That's too bad, I like the color. I was thinking about getting one when I was in St. Augustine. Just wish the strap was longer.


----------



## ForeverPreppy

Ness7386 said:


> Another new addition to my Dooney & Bourke collection.  Found this taupe Claremont drawstring bag for a great price at the outlet in St. Augustine.


Beautiful!  I hope you enjoy it for years to come!


----------



## Ness7386

ForeverPreppy said:


> Beautiful!  I hope you enjoy it for years to come!


Thx!  I will


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok ladies.... I have a question. I am looking at a Florentine online, but its in natural. Hard to tell the true color from the pic, and I haven't actually seen the Flo natural in person. Is it a tan or a cognac color?? I know Chestnut is a darker warm brown. Thanks for any info!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies.... I have a question. I am looking at a Florentine online, but its in natural. Hard to tell the true color from the pic, and I haven't actually seen the Flo natural in person. Is it a tan or a cognac color?? I know Chestnut is a darker warm brown. Thanks for any info!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


It is closer to a tan than cognac.   However the natural will patina and darken a little over time.   Here's mine; she's nearly 6 years old now. 
Incandescent light:







Natural light:


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> It is closer to a tan than cognac.   However the natural will patina and darken a little over time.   Here's mine; she's nearly 6 years old now.


Oh she is stunning!!! I am thinking of getting a Logan drawstring. I have the twist hobo in chestnut, so considering natural. I may just go for it after seing ur pic, she is beautiful [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh she is stunning!!! I am thinking of getting a Logan drawstring. I have the twist hobo in chestnut, so considering natural. I may just go for it after seing ur pic, she is beautiful [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks!   I added another pic in different light.   I have the Logan in black and I LOVE it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  natural is different in different Dooney leathers.   In Florentine it's a rich warm caramel color...but not pale.
It doesn't have as much red as a traditional British Tan color and it's not as dark as Dooney Saddle Tan.  When new,  the Flo natural is lighter,  but it patinas (darkens) over time.  It will also be darker if it has been conditioned.

If you are order online a handbag that someone else has previously owned be sure you check
the condition carefully.  Because natural is a lighter color,  it will show color transfer from dark clothing and
sometimes people have had issues with dark jeans transferring onto light color Florentine handbags.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  natural is different in different Dooney leathers.   In Florentine it's a rich warm caramel color...but not pale.
> It doesn't have as much red as a traditional British Tan color and it's not as dark as Dooney Saddle Tan.  When new,  the Flo natural is lighter,  but it patinas (darkens) over time.  It will also be darker if it has been conditioned.
> 
> If you are order online a handbag that someone else has previously owned be sure you check
> the condition carefully.  Because natural is a lighter color,  it will show color transfer from dark clothing and
> sometimes people have had issues with dark jeans transferring onto light color Florentine handbags.


Awesome, great info  I will probably order from dooney.com. I just mailed in a trade in, hoping to use it towards a Logan. Do I need to condition it then? What so i use? Apple or Aussie?

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  I don't condition my handbags,  but I know that others do.  The pictures of their handbags always look amazing.   But Dooney says not to condition the Florentine (or any other leather).  After a few years,  then I might do it,  but not when they are new.  That's just my approach.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I don't condition mine, either.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  I don't condition my handbags,  but I know that others do.  The pictures of their handbags always look amazing.   But Dooney says not to condition the Florentine (or any other leather).  After a few years,  then I might do it,  but not when they are new.  That's just my approach.


Awesome..I remember reading that someone did, but can't remember who. I never condition my pebble grain, or my one florentine. Just didn't know if I was out of the loop for what to do, lol


MiaBorsa said:


> I don't condition mine, either.




Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

Hi! Won't conditioner block the leather from breathing?


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!   I added another pic in different light.   I have the Logan in black and I LOVE it.


Do the florentine bags soften? My twist hobo is rather stiff, maybe I haven't carried it enough? I have been giving my pebble leather more love lately, maybe its time to love on my flo hobo for a bit.  Definitely have decided on the natural flo after I get a voucher from dooney.com on my trade in, so excited  

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Karheart

jenbuggy85 said:


> My first florentine  I make leather bags myself and knew exactly what I was getting myself into purchasing (new to me!) this color! I can't wait for more scratches, tanning and patina to happen, wooo! I've got a teal I'm looking to purchase soon and I'm DYING to find a Bordeaux!


She's Beautiful.


----------



## Karheart

My latest purchase. I'm in love.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G360T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Karheart said:


> My latest purchase. I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408277
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using PurseForum mobile app


Love the color.  Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## southernbelle82

Karheart said:


> My latest purchase. I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408277
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using PurseForum mobile app



I love it!!!! We match, kind of.....


----------



## BadWolf10

Karheart said:


> My latest purchase. I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408277
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using PurseForum mobile app


So pretty! ! Very bright and summer and happy!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

Karheart said:


> My latest purchase. I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408277
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous!   Congrats.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Karheart said:


> My latest purchase. I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408277
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely! The turtle is a perfect match!


----------



## Trudysmom

southernbelle82 said:


> I love it!!!! We match, kind of.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408469


Such a pretty color!


----------



## aerinha

BadWolf10 said:


> Do the florentine bags soften? My twist hobo is rather stiff, maybe I haven't carried it enough? I have been giving my pebble leather more love lately, maybe its time to love on my flo hobo for a bit.  Definitely have decided on the natural flo after I get a voucher from dooney.com on my trade in, so excited
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I have seen very floppy ones but I can't say if it is from use or it the leather started out softer. I have one that is so firm I can't imagine it ever going soft. I hate floppy bags so I hope they don't soften


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  I have the Florentine twist hobo also.  The leather is quite thick,  but over time it will soften with use.
I don't use mine very often,  but the one that is several years old has softened a bit.  Due to the thickness of the
leather,  I don't expect it to get very soft and slouchy,  but it does get a little softer.


----------



## BadWolf10

aerinha said:


> I have seen very floppy ones but I can't say if it is from use or it the leather started out softer. I have one that is so firm I can't imagine it ever going soft. I hate floppy bags so I hope they don't soften





lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  I have the Florentine twist hobo also.  The leather is quite thick,  but over time it will soften with use.
> I don't use mine very often,  but the one that is several years old has softened a bit.  Due to the thickness of the
> leather,  I don't expect it to get very soft and slouchy,  but it does get a little softer.


Thanks ladies!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

My Claremont drawstring bag has new friends.  They just arrived today!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> My Claremont drawstring bag has new friends.  They just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413626


Yay, perfect match!


----------



## Trudysmom

Ness7386 said:


> My Claremont drawstring bag has new friends.  They just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413626


They are all so pretty.


----------



## Ness7386

Trudysmom said:


> They are all so pretty.


Thanks!  I think so too!


----------



## YankeeDooney

I am trying to get back into taking some nice Dooney pics. I did not want to split the pics up to add to the non-Dooney thread so I will include here. 
Also wanted to share a new Brahmin Key Fob that is a fairly close match to the Denim Zip Zip. Pic shows different lighting. Tassel may still be available in boutiques which is where I ordered from. There is a new blue color (palace) on their website that seems to match as well. I wish Dooney would make some of these. They are very substantial.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*YD:*  love the color.   And the tassel is a great match.


----------



## keishapie1973

Large Zip Barlow in elephant....[emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Zip Barlow in elephant....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435664


Great color.  Love the red zipper accents.


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> Great color.  Love the red zipper accents.



Thank you. That's what helped me decide on this color. I love the zippers....


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> Large Zip Barlow in elephant....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435664


I love the zippers and trim.  Beautiful! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> I love the zippers and trim.  Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks!!! This is what made me decide on this color....


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Beautiful bags ladies!!


Ness7386 said:


> My Claremont drawstring bag has new friends.  They just arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413626





YankeeDooney said:


> View attachment 3417608
> View attachment 3417611
> 
> 
> I am trying to get back into taking some nice Dooney pics. I did not want to split the pics up to add to the non-Dooney thread so I will include here.
> Also wanted to share a new Brahmin Key Fob that is a fairly close match to the Denim Zip Zip. Pic shows different lighting. Tassel may still be available in boutiques which is where I ordered from. There is a new blue color (palace) on their website that seems to match as well. I wish Dooney would make some of these. They are very substantial.





keishapie1973 said:


> Large Zip Barlow in elephant....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435664


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Just catching up on my uploading on this rainy, gloomy, my husband is at work Saturday 
Here are my recent newbies that I have not yet shared here ..

Gretta Satchel in my favorite combination of Blue/Lavender 







and then another summer splurge that I probably won't wear very often, but I got a great deal ..
Small Gingham Domed satchel in Navy ~






and my Raleigh Medium Roxy in Mushroom .. and then her little bitty sister in black that I got while the Q had them marked down to $133 










and lastly, My Saffiano Zip Zip in Amber and another that I won't use too often but I just had to have  the little Sawyer in Hunter Green ~









Seems like a lot, ( and it is ) but I do not do photo shoots very often, so I do several at a time  this is a few months purchases.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Just catching up on my uploading on this rainy, gloomy, my husband is at work Saturday [emoji3]
> Here are my recent newbies that I have not yet shared here ..
> 
> Gretta Satchel in my favorite combination of Blue/Lavender [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then another summer splurge that I probably won't wear very often, but I got a great deal ..
> Small Gingham Domed satchel in Navy ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Raleigh Medium Roxy in Mushroom .. and then her little bitty sister in black that I got while the Q had them marked down to $133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, My Saffiano Zip Zip in Amber and another that I won't use too often but I just had to have [emoji14] the little Sawyer in Hunter Green ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a lot, ( and it is ) but I do not do photo shoots very often, so I do several at a time  this is a few months purchases.


Some great finds, beautiful all around!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Just catching up on my uploading on this rainy, gloomy, my husband is at work Saturday
> Here are my recent newbies that I have not yet shared here ..
> 
> Gretta Satchel in my favorite combination of Blue/Lavender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then another summer splurge that I probably won't wear very often, but I got a great deal ..
> Small Gingham Domed satchel in Navy ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Raleigh Medium Roxy in Mushroom .. and then her little bitty sister in black that I got while the Q had them marked down to $133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, My Saffiano Zip Zip in Amber and another that I won't use too often but I just had to have  the little Sawyer in Hunter Green ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a lot, ( and it is ) but I do not do photo shoots very often, so I do several at a time  this is a few months purchases.


Nice haul.  You have been busy.   Lovely new handbags.  Enjoy them all.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Just catching up on my uploading on this rainy, gloomy, my husband is at work Saturday
> Here are my recent newbies that I have not yet shared here ..
> 
> Gretta Satchel in my favorite combination of Blue/Lavender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then another summer splurge that I probably won't wear very often, but I got a great deal ..
> Small Gingham Domed satchel in Navy ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Raleigh Medium Roxy in Mushroom .. and then her little bitty sister in black that I got while the Q had them marked down to $133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, My Saffiano Zip Zip in Amber and another that I won't use too often but I just had to have  the little Sawyer in Hunter Green ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a lot, ( and it is ) but I do not do photo shoots very often, so I do several at a time  this is a few months purchases.


Wow, they are all beautiful bags! And you took such nice photos. Gloomy here today too but our baggage seems to brighten things up.


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Just catching up on my uploading on this rainy, gloomy, my husband is at work Saturday
> Here are my recent newbies that I have not yet shared here ..
> 
> Gretta Satchel in my favorite combination of Blue/Lavender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then another summer splurge that I probably won't wear very often, but I got a great deal ..
> Small Gingham Domed satchel in Navy ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Raleigh Medium Roxy in Mushroom .. and then her little bitty sister in black that I got while the Q had them marked down to $133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, My Saffiano Zip Zip in Amber and another that I won't use too often but I just had to have  the little Sawyer in Hunter Green ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a lot, ( and it is ) but I do not do photo shoots very often, so I do several at a time  this is a few months purchases.



These are great! Looks like you are set for quite a while. .....or......maybe just till next week .


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Just catching up on my uploading on this rainy, gloomy, my husband is at work Saturday
> Here are my recent newbies that I have not yet shared here ..
> 
> Gretta Satchel in my favorite combination of Blue/Lavender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then another summer splurge that I probably won't wear very often, but I got a great deal ..
> Small Gingham Domed satchel in Navy ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Raleigh Medium Roxy in Mushroom .. and then her little bitty sister in black that I got while the Q had them marked down to $133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, My Saffiano Zip Zip in Amber and another that I won't use too often but I just had to have  the little Sawyer in Hunter Green ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a lot, ( and it is ) but I do not do photo shoots very often, so I do several at a time  this is a few months purchases.


Wow! Great summer haul! Thats an awesome deal on the Roxy! Wish i saw that! better for my hubby that I didn't see that deal!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Just catching up on my uploading on this rainy, gloomy, my husband is at work Saturday
> Here are my recent newbies that I have not yet shared here ..
> 
> Gretta Satchel in my favorite combination of Blue/Lavender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then another summer splurge that I probably won't wear very often, but I got a great deal ..
> Small Gingham Domed satchel in Navy ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Raleigh Medium Roxy in Mushroom .. and then her little bitty sister in black that I got while the Q had them marked down to $133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lastly, My Saffiano Zip Zip in Amber and another that I won't use too often but I just had to have  the little Sawyer in Hunter Green ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a lot, ( and it is ) but I do not do photo shoots very often, so I do several at a time  this is a few months purchases.


Wow, what a nice assortment, IHH4!   Congrats and enjoy them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> These are great! Looks like you are set for quite a while. .....or......maybe just till next week .


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Thanks Girls! I like to share my pics because I think home photos are much better than those on ANY website. 
Mrs KC ~  I do have two more coming next week ...


----------



## BadWolf10

Does anyone have a bag in pebble grain midnight blue?  Just wondering how bright or dark it looks IRL....

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Does anyone have a bag in pebble grain midnight blue?  Just wondering how bright or dark it looks IRL....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


I have a zip zip. I can post pic tomorrow.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> I have a zip zip. I can post pic tomorrow.


Awesome!! If you don't mind, that would be wonderful [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Awesome!! If you don't mind, that would be wonderful [emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Here is one pic I had posted before but you may need a better daylight pic.
See in link.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/key-fobs-charms-doo-dads.809790/page-41#post-29248450


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is one pic I had posted before but you may need a better daylight pic.
> See in link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/key-fobs-charms-doo-dads.809790/page-41#post-29248450


Thanks! You know how Dooneys site doesnt always show the true color..... this is very pretty.  It looks like its slightly darker than cobalt? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Thanks! You know how Dooneys site doesnt always show the true color..... this is very pretty.  It looks like its slightly darker than cobalt?.
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



Yes, it is darker than cobalt. Cobalt is a more saturated blue. You can also find QVC videos on youtube that show cobalt and midnight if you look for zip zip and brenna videos. Those should help.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, it is darker than cobalt. Cobalt is a more saturated blue. You can also find QVC videos on youtube that show cobalt and midnight if you look for zip zip and brenna videos. Those should help.


Thank you so much!! That is a huge help, I will look up the videos, thanks !![emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> Yes, it is darker than cobalt. Cobalt is a more saturated blue. You can also find QVC videos on youtube that show cobalt and midnight if you look for zip zip and brenna videos. Those should help.


Here is Midnight Blue and Cobalt Blue (QVC Video).


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> Here is Midnight Blue and Cobalt Blue (QVC Video).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445788
> View attachment 3445793


Both are so gorgeous! I ordered the pebble grain hobo in cobalt yesterday but now i am thinking I might put the midnight blue logan on my wish list instead. The cobalt is EXACTLY the same shade as the Saffiano marine, so a different shade blue would be nice. 

Thank you so much for the side by side!! You gals are Awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> Both are so gorgeous! I ordered the pebble grain hobo in cobalt yesterday but now i am thinking I might put the midnight blue logan on my wish list instead. The cobalt is EXACTLY the same shade as the Saffiano marine, so a different shade blue would be nice.
> 
> Thank you so much for the side by side!! You gals are Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


You are welcome. Glad I could help!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  my cobalt blue zip zip in pebble looks darker than the pictures.  In indoor light,  the cobalt looks like a light navy to me.
It's a beautiful color,  but not as 'royal blue' as the pics.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  my cobalt blue zip zip in pebble looks darker than the pictures.  In indoor light,  the cobalt looks like a light navy to me.
> It's a beautiful color,  but not as 'royal blue' as the pics.


The dooney site makes it look almost violet blue... hubby said he thot it looked purple, (I dont think men see as many shades as we do  ). When I received the bag for my mom, it reminds me of a shade or two lighter than dillen navy, what do u think? And I was thinking midnight blue is almost like the dillen navy, based on the videos and the pics posted.... not sure how it looks in person, but the pics look similar......

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> The dooney site makes it look almost violet blue... hubby said he thot it looked purple, (I dont think men see as many shades as we do  ). When I received the bag for my mom, it reminds me of a shade or two lighter than dillen navy, what do u think? And I was thinking midnight blue is almost like the dillen navy, based on the videos and the pics posted.... not sure how it looks in person, but the pics look similar......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


My Dillen Navy Chelsea and Pebbled Zip Zip Midnight are virtually identical in color.


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> My Dillen Navy Chelsea and Pebbled Zip Zip Midnight are virtually identical in color. [emoji3]


Woohoo! That is perfect!! I love the dillen navy but cant find a bag that is a good fit.... maybe I will just order the Logan on easypay 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

Hello Dooneyistas! This is my first time on this forum. I love seeing all of your beautiful bags. Here are some of my fave bags & accessories.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MeezerSqueezer said:


> Hello Dooneyistas! This is my first time on this forum. I love seeing all of your beautiful bags. Here are some of my fave bags & accessories.



Those look beautiful! What a great photo. Welcome to the forum!
Btw, that teal/blue bag is calling me. Hear it?


----------



## BadWolf10

MeezerSqueezer said:


> Hello Dooneyistas! This is my first time on this forum. I love seeing all of your beautiful bags. Here are some of my fave bags & accessories.


Beautiful collection! !! Welcome!!


YankeeDooney said:


> Those look beautiful! What a great photo. Welcome to the forum!
> Btw, that teal/blue bag is calling me. Hear it?


I agree, its singing! Such a pretty color!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RuedeNesle

MeezerSqueezer said:


> Hello Dooneyistas! This is my first time on this forum. I love seeing all of your beautiful bags. Here are some of my fave bags & accessories.



Welcome MS!

Love your collection!


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

A rainbow of Logo Locks!!  Just Lovely!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MeezerSqueezer said:


> Hello Dooneyistas! This is my first time on this forum. I love seeing all of your beautiful bags. Here are some of my fave bags & accessories.


Way to make an entrance! Just had to add that.


----------



## MrsKC

MeezerSqueezer said:


> Hello Dooneyistas! This is my first time on this forum. I love seeing all of your beautiful bags. Here are some of my fave bags & accessories.



Great Lolo family!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MeezerSqueezer said:


> Hello Dooneyistas! This is my first time on this forum. I love seeing all of your beautiful bags. Here are some of my fave bags & accessories.


*MS*:  welcome to the Dooney forum.   I love your collection of Logo Lock handbags.  When I find a style I like,  I try to get it in several colors.   Looks like you do the same.  Your rainbow of LOLOs is beautiful.   Do you have a favorite one?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Shared this in the TSV thread, but will post one photo here too .. Miss Lily Bucket bag in Ginger


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MS*:  welcome to the Dooney forum.   I love your collection of Logo Lock handbags.  When I find a style I like,  I try to get it in several colors.   Looks like you do the same.  Your rainbow of LOLOs is beautiful.   Do you have a favorite one?



The Natural. Goes with everything. [emoji1360]


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Shared this in the TSV thread, but will post one photo here too .. Miss Lily Bucket bag in Ginger



She is very pretty ! 
Is she staying?


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

MrsKC said:


> She is very pretty !
> Is she staying?


YES!  taking her out for dinner tonight


----------



## MrsKC

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> YES!  taking her out for dinner tonight



Yay! !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MeezerSqueezer said:


> Hello Dooneyistas! This is my first time on this forum. I love seeing all of your beautiful bags. Here are some of my fave bags & accessories.



Welcome and what a beautiful Lolo Collection [emoji7]


----------



## Hobbsy

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Shared this in the TSV thread, but will post one photo here too .. Miss Lily Bucket bag in Ginger [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


This is a pretty bag. Ginger on D&B website looks more orange. Would you say this picture captures the color pretty good?


----------



## Diane B

This is my zip-zip.  The color is Spearmint.  Do I have to put it away now that summer is over?  What colors could I carry it with?  Today, for example, I'm wearing orange slacks and an ivory-colored blouse.  Is a green bag just over the top?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Diane B said:


> This is my zip-zip.  The color is Spearmint.  Do I have to put it away now that summer is over?  What colors could I carry it with?  Today, for example, I'm wearing orange slacks and an ivory-colored blouse.  Is a green bag just over the top?


Diane,  you can wear what ever color or combinations of colors make you happy.

That said,  depending upon where you live and how you coordinate your outfit can make a difference between put together or thrown together.  In warmer climates,  lighter colors are easily worn all year.
In colder climates,  I find that lighter colors can be worn in colder months if they are used to accent the colors of the outfit... either as a pop of bright color against neutrals,  or coordinated with a part of the outfit... whether a sweater or scarf.

For me,  a lighter colored handbag worn with a dark plaid shirt and jeans doesn't look as if it was a planned accessory.

I will add that this season, a mix of bright colors seems to be very much in fashion.... so wearing green with orange might be considered very fashion forward.  I wouldn't be comfortable,  unless I added a scarf that had both colors in it.   Guess the 'color coordination' gene is too ingrained in me after all these years.   But I wouldn't hesitate to wear the green handbag with navy or brown or black or grey,  or even royal blue.   Those would be striking combinations.


----------



## Trudysmom

Diane B said:


> This is my zip-zip.  The color is Spearmint.  Do I have to put it away now that summer is over?  What colors could I carry it with?  Today, for example, I'm wearing orange slacks and an ivory-colored blouse.  Is a green bag just over the top?


It would be pretty with outfits with browns, burgundy etc. in them.


----------



## BadWolf10

Diane B said:


> This is my zip-zip.  The color is Spearmint.  Do I have to put it away now that summer is over?  What colors could I carry it with?  Today, for example, I'm wearing orange slacks and an ivory-colored blouse.  Is a green bag just over the top?


Beautiful color!! I agree, it can be used all year if your wardrobe looks good with the color. Its a beautiful color. I think it would look super cute around Christmas time, with a cute holiday charm!

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BadWolf10

So has anyone seen the pebble grain Burnt Orange in person yet?? I have still only seen it in QVC videos. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TaterTots

Diane B said:


> This is my zip-zip.  The color is Spearmint.  Do I have to put it away now that summer is over?  What colors could I carry it with?  Today, for example, I'm wearing orange slacks and an ivory-colored blouse.  Is a green bag just over the top?



I wear my Spearmint bag year around Diane. I'll put her on with any of my earth tones for that pop of color but still keeping it more on the neutral side. I guess I could say that I rank Spearmint right along with Navy/Denim blues. They can go with pretty much anything, anytime of year.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> So has anyone seen the pebble grain Burnt Orange in person yet?? I have still only seen it in QVC videos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



I have and I'm a fan. I saw the zip zip satchel at Macy's the other day and yes, I picked it up and tried it on in the mirror. [emoji4]. It's a nice muted orangey/caramel color almost line a deep caramel. To me the color blended in with the tan trim. I wonder if it's similar to the new ginger Florentine and Toscana bag, but I haven't seen either of those in real life so I can't be sure.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I have and I'm a fan. I saw the zip zip satchel at Macy's the other day and yes, I picked it up and tried it on in the mirror. [emoji4]. It's a nice muted orangey/caramel color almost line a deep caramel. To me the color blended in with the tan trim. I wonder if it's similar to the new ginger Florentine and Toscana bag, but I haven't seen either of those in real life so I can't be sure.


I was considering it in the hobo, but after seeing it at the outlet, its pretty but not for me. It reminds me of terra cotta rather than burnt orange. I was expecting something closer to the nylon Brick color from last fall. Its definitely pretty, just wasnt what I was expecting. I do agree its almost tonal with the trim. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> I was considering it in the hobo, but after seeing it at the outlet, its pretty but not for me. It reminds me of terra cotta rather than burnt orange. I was expecting something closer to the nylon Brick color from last fall. Its definitely pretty, just wasnt what I was expecting. I do agree its almost tonal with the trim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app



That's a great way to describe the color. It looks just like terra cotta.


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> That's a great way to describe the color. It looks just like terra cotta.



Then you guys have totally gotten me interested in the Burnt Orange color.  I just love the muted Orange of Terra Cotta.


----------



## aerinha

TaterTots said:


> Then you guys have totally gotten me interested in the Burnt Orange color.  I just love the muted Orange of Terra Cotta.



Orange goes with a lot


----------



## swags

Not a great pic due to the lighting but at work I use logo lock like a tote.


----------



## YankeeDooney

swags said:


> View attachment 3498358
> 
> 
> Not a great pic due to the lighting but at work I use logo lock like a tote.


Nice swags! Still happy with your purchase? I have yet to own one. Just don't know what it is that does not grab me and yet I admire them on others. Go figure.


----------



## swags

YankeeDooney said:


> Nice swags! Still happy with your purchase? I have yet to own one. Just don't know what it is that does not grab me and yet I admire them on others. Go figure.


I ended up loving this bag and its funny because when it came two weeks ago, all flat and newly wrapped I wasn't sure. I unwrapped it and had to sleep on it. I loaded it up the next day and we've been together since. The pebbled leather feels great and today with the pouring rain, I know it will be fine.


----------



## TaterTots

swags said:


> I ended up loving this bag and its funny because when it came two weeks ago, all flat and newly wrapped I wasn't sure. I unwrapped it and had to sleep on it. I loaded it up the next day and we've been together since. The pebbled leather feels great and today with the pouring rain, I know it will be fine.


I was the same way Swags.  Ordered the bag in Sky,  it comes in flat as a pancake.  I loaded her up with my usual and more ( due to her being a bottomless pit, which I love ) and it was official I knew I had to have her in my collection.  Perfect for those days that you feel like you might need just a little of everything and the weather isn't so hot......


----------



## BadWolf10

K ladies..... need to make a decision...... pebble grain hobo (i have a couple) or small pebble grain sloan?? I have some trade in money to spend


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> K ladies..... need to make a decision...... pebble grain hobo (i have a couple) or small pebble grain sloan?? I have some trade in money to spend


Why not change it up with the Sloan? Nice bag!


----------



## BadWolf10

I decided to order the sloan...I sat online for an hour last night comparing the sophie, sloan, and hobo. If I had ordered the sophie it would have jumped back to retail then apply the trade in value. And I dont have the sloan, but its a hobo, my fav style. So Sloan in desert is it!! It's on backorder till Nov 21, so I have to wait, but thats ok, its worth the wait


----------



## BadWolf10

Omg, Has anyone seen this Heather blue in person???


----------



## momjules

Hi! I've never seen this beautiful color in real life, but I have this bag in mushroom. The same bag, the smooth hobo, has a different handle. I like the smooth handle better. So check both handles before you purchase.


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Hi! I've never seen this beautiful color in real life, but I have this bag in mushroom. The same bag, the smooth hobo, has a different handle. I like the smooth handle better. So check both handles before you purchase.


Thanks I will definitely check out the handle, good catch.


----------



## momjules

[emoji3]


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg, Has anyone seen this Heather blue in person???



I have no idea whats going on with my quote here .. ?? But anyway, I have seen the heather in person. I ordered it thinking I would like it better than a "pale blue" colored cross body that I already owned, and I did not and sent it back. The pale blue is actually a gorgeous summery tiffanyish blue, and the heather is very light/muted in comparison. If you are looking for something muted then It would be fine, It was just not as I pictured ( or it was pictured, or looked on QVC) You may have to order ad see for yourself to be sure. Just my experience I thought Id share. Hope this helps ..


----------



## BadWolf10

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> I have no idea whats going on with my quote here .. ?? But anyway, I have seen the heather in person. I ordered it thinking I would like it better than a "pale blue" colored cross body that I already owned, and I did not and sent it back. The pale blue is actually a gorgeous summery tiffanyish blue, and the heather is very light/muted in comparison. If you are looking for something muted then It would be fine, It was just not as I pictured ( or it was pictured, or looked on QVC) You may have to order ad see for yourself to be sure. Just my experience I thought Id share. Hope this helps .. [emoji2]


That is very helpful!! I was hoping it was a little brighter like the picture on dooney. Their stock photos are just off sometimes. Maybe I should take a serious look at the pale blue. I ordered a wallet from Macys in the dusty blue and it went back right away. Very muted and almost periwinkle. Thanks!!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> Hi! I've never seen this beautiful color in real life, but I have this bag in mushroom. The same bag, the smooth hobo, has a different handle. I like the smooth handle better. So check both handles before you purchase.


Do you find the the strap drop to be comfortable?  The flo twist  strap length is too short sometimes, does this one seem longer? It measures longer on dooney.com, BUT that doesnt always mean that its true lol.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BadWolf10 said:


> That is very helpful!! I was hoping it was a little brighter like the picture on dooney. Their stock photos are just off sometimes. Maybe I should take a serious look at the pale blue. I ordered a wallet from Macys in the dusty blue and it went back right away. Very muted and almost periwinkle. Thanks!!


QVC has some heather blue bags. Check on YouTube. Also Zappos (link below). I think the Ariel bag had heather (a grayed light blue).  I thought it was pretty.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

The above video is just about accurate representation of the color as I remember it. Maybe because I was comparing it to my "pale blue" bag which is much brighter, but this heather just seemed to me like it could have been prettier ... I do love a heather blue/grey, I just don't think Dooney did it very well in this pebbled leather.  Again, just my opinion, maybe that is the exact color someone else is looking for ..


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

and may I add, the Zappos models always make me LOL   Hey Sunshine


----------



## BadWolf10

YankeeDooney said:


> QVC has some heather blue bags. Check on YouTube. Also Zappos (link below). I think the Ariel bag had heather (a grayed light blue).  I thought it was pretty.






Ihearthandbags4 said:


> The above video is just about accurate representation of the color as I remember it. Maybe because I was comparing it to my "pale blue" bag which is much brighter, but this heather just seemed to me like it could have been prettier ... I do love a heather blue/grey, I just don't think Dooney did it very well in this pebbled leather.  Again, just my opinion, maybe that is the exact color someone else is looking for ..





Ihearthandbags4 said:


> and may I add, the Zappos models always make me LOL [emoji3]  Hey Sunshine


Thanks ladies! I think I am convinced this color is not for me.... thank you!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> I decided to order the sloan...I sat online for an hour last night comparing the sophie, sloan, and hobo. If I had ordered the sophie it would have jumped back to retail then apply the trade in value. And I dont have the sloan, but its a hobo, my fav style. So Sloan in desert is it!! It's on backorder till Nov 21, so I have to wait, but thats ok, its worth the wait



I hope you love it BW. I have been considering this bag in the elephant color and almost got it, but then that Verona got in the way. I have tried it on at the outlet and Macy's and it's a very comfortable bag. It's a little bigger and deeper than the hobo, but just slightly, so it's comparable but just something a little different to add variety. The desert color is gorgeous. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you love it BW. I have been considering this bag in the elephant color and almost got it, but then that Verona got in the way. I have tried it on at the outlet and Macy's and it's a very comfortable bag. It's a little bigger and deeper than the hobo, but just slightly, so it's comparable but just something a little different to add variety. The desert color is gorgeous. [emoji4]


I decided to take a trip to the outler to check it out.... the bag felt weird. I think I am going to get the mary instead. The Sloan is gorgeous, but it felt awkward to carry.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> I decided to take a trip to the outler to check it out.... the bag felt weird. I think I am going to get the mary instead. The Sloan is gorgeous, but it felt awkward to carry.



Well I'm glad you got a chance to try it out. I think the Sloan would feel better once it breaks in a little bit, but I think people either don't mind or hate that little foldover at the top.


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Well I'm glad you got a chance to try it out. I think the Sloan would feel better once it breaks in a little bit, but I think people either don't mind or hate that little foldover at the top.


Its feels just like my Flo twist hobo,  just pebble leather. It might break in ok, pebble leather always does, but I think I prefer that crescent shaped zipper instead. Oh well , I am glad I checked it out tho


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> Its feels just like my Flo twist hobo,  just pebble leather. It might break in ok, pebble leather always does, but I think I prefer that crescent shaped zipper instead. Oh well , I am glad I checked it out tho


Lol I called dooney yesterday to change the order, the "backordered" sloan has already shipped, haha! So I guess I will look at it again when it gets here. But I think it will be going back. We will see..... [emoji6]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW*:  the one time they ship quickly is the one time you needed a delay.  When the handbag arrives you can decide if it will work for you.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW*:  the one time they ship quickly is the one time you needed a delay.  When the handbag arrives you can decide if it will work for you.


LJ, so true!! I don't think they have ever shipped this fast to me!


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol I called dooney yesterday to change the order, the "backordered" sloan has already shipped, haha! So I guess I will look at it again when it gets here. But I think it will be going back. We will see..... [emoji6]



OMG...wouldn't you know it. The one time! Well, you never know, maybe you will be surprised. Sometimes things happen for a reason. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> OMG...wouldn't you know it. The one time! Well, you never know, maybe you will be surprised. Sometimes things happen for a reason. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

I stumbled across a Sophie in bone on ebay. Seller says its new but no tags. Its an amazing deal.... it would be my first white/bone bag..... I hope it's awesome in person...... you never know with eBay [emoji54]


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> I stumbled across a Sophie in bone on ebay. Seller says its new but no tags. Its an amazing deal.... it would be my first white/bone bag..... I hope it's awesome in person...... you never know with eBay [emoji54]



Nice! Did you get it?


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> Nice! Did you get it?


I did  cant wait to see it


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> I did  cant wait to see it



That's great! I can't wait to see it and hear what you think. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Sloan in Desert is here!! I am so conflicted!! I LOVE this color!!  And the shape is gorgeous. But the zipper keeps hitting my arm. Wondering if that will slouch more with use..... pebble grain softens so nicely. 

And here she is next to pebble grain hobo in desert.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  it's supposed to slouch.   Fold the top over,  like on the Florentine satchels.  The zipper should be facing down, not up.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  it's supposed to slouch.   Fold the top over,  like on the Florentine satchels.  The zipper should be facing down, not up.


I cant seem to get it to slouch down. It will fold, but not slouch. It keeps standing up, maybe because its new??


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*BW:*  try taking all the stuffing out and load some of your heavier things inside.
I might take a while for the leather to soften if it's pebbled leather.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> *BW:*  try taking all the stuffing out and load some of your heavier things inside.
> I might take a while for the leather to soften if it's pebbled leather.


I will definitely try that. I am thinking I will keep her. I love the silhouette and the color.


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> Sloan in Desert is here!! I am so conflicted!! I LOVE this color!!  And the shape is gorgeous. But the zipper keeps hitting my arm. Wondering if that will slouch more with use..... pebble grain softens so nicely.
> 
> And here she is next to pebble grain hobo in desert.



I have the same bag in mushroom. It will soften. Enjoy!


----------



## BadWolf10

momjules said:


> I have the same bag in mushroom. It will soften. Enjoy!


Thats good to hear  I do love the color. I decided to keep her for sure. I also put one in hunter on my Christmas list [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> That's great! I can't wait to see it and hear what you think. [emoji4]


Ok, so trying not to get too frustrated, but I am a little ticked at the seller (Sophie in Bone). Seller said she would ship this past sat (she created the label) , but didn't take to post office till late Wednesday. Then,  it appears she shipped Parcel Post when I paid $16 for UPS delivery. Grrrrr. If there is ANYTHING wrong with this bag, it is going back. I am quickly losing faith in the seller.


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> I cant seem to get it to slouch down. It will fold, but not slouch. It keeps standing up, maybe because its new??



Love the dessert color. Is she slouching yet?


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> Love the dessert color. Is she slouching yet?


Just a little.... I stuffed her with all my goodies but still a little stiff. I think she will soften tho. My sophie is nice and slouchy, the leather softened after a few weeks


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Just a little.... I stuffed her with all my goodies but still a little stiff. I think she will soften tho. My sophie is nice and slouchy, the leather softened after a few weeks



Ok, just give it some time.


----------



## BadWolf10

Ok ladies!! I need help!! The bone sophie came in... it was folded [emoji35] . And I  think it was stored folded. There are some creases in the leather that are puckering. Not sure if they will work themselves out.... opinions????


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies!! I need help!! The bone sophie came in... it was folded [emoji35] . And I  think it was stored folded. There are some creases in the leather that are puckering. Not sure if they will work themselves out.... opinions????



You could try stuffing it and see if that helps. I don't think they look too bad though.


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Sloan in Desert is here!! I am so conflicted!! I LOVE this color!!  And the shape is gorgeous. But the zipper keeps hitting my arm. Wondering if that will slouch more with use..... pebble grain softens so nicely.
> 
> And here she is next to pebble grain hobo in desert.



She is gorgeous. I have always loved the desert color. I'm glad you decided to keep her. I'm sure she will soften nicely. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Ok ladies!! I need help!! The bone sophie came in... it was folded [emoji35] . And I  think it was stored folded. There are some creases in the leather that are puckering. Not sure if they will work themselves out.... opinions????



This is so frustrating. eBay can be no fun sometimes. About the creases. I think it depends on how deep they are. I had a logo lock that I got as is from QVC that had some deep creases and I though they would go away but never did. They were in the front and always made the bag hang funny. It doesn't look too bad in your picture and they don't look deep so hopefully they go away with a little stuffing.


----------



## BadWolf10

MrsKC said:


> You could try stuffing it and see if that helps. I don't think they look too bad though.


I stuffed it  bit and hung it on my shoulder.... they seem to stick out.... maybe they will soften.... 


Twoboyz said:


> This is so frustrating. eBay can be no fun sometimes. About the creases. I think it depends on how deep they are. I had a logo lock that I got as is from QVC that had some deep creases and I though they would go away but never did. They were in the front and always made the bag hang funny. It doesn't look too bad in your picture and they don't look deep so hopefully they go away with a little stuffing.


I think I am done with eBay for a while. The last few I bought have been disappointing from sellers  I tried to stuff her,  and they leather seems to stick out a bit,  and its smoother in the crease spot. I think it might drive me crazy..... the seller doesnt accept returns, BUT ebay does have their buyer protection policy. I may have to try that. I thought about it all last night, ugh. 

I do love the desert Sloan so much that even tho this is a bummer, I think I am ok with this one not working out.


----------



## BadWolf10

Lol right after I hit send on my last post, I got an email from the seller. He offered to refund my shipping and 20% of the cost of the bag (which was a steal to begin with). So I agreed and decided to keep her for that price. I just stuffed her and zipped her up, leaving her to sit and work out those creases


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol right after I hit send on my last post, I got an email from the seller. He offered to refund my shipping and 20% of the cost of the bag (which was a steal to begin with). So I agreed and decided to keep her for that price. I just stuffed her and zipped her up, leaving her to sit and work out those creases


You could also try using a warm (not hot) hair dryer to try to relax the creases.   Don't get too close to the leather and don't leave it on for too long.  Stuff the bag first.  Then just try to warm the leather up a little so it can relax.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> You could also try using a warm (not hot) hair dryer to try to relax the creases.   Don't get too close to the leather and don't leave it on for too long.  Stuff the bag first.  Then just try to warm the leather up a little so it can relax.


Great idea,  I will try that


----------



## Twoboyz

BadWolf10 said:


> Lol right after I hit send on my last post, I got an email from the seller. He offered to refund my shipping and 20% of the cost of the bag (which was a steal to begin with). So I agreed and decided to keep her for that price. I just stuffed her and zipped her up, leaving her to sit and work out those creases



I love happy endings. [emoji4]


----------



## BadWolf10

Twoboyz said:


> I love happy endings. [emoji4]


She's smoothing out nicely. I think she will be ok. She is my first bone/white bag ever.


----------



## Trudysmom

Wearing red, white and blue this week. This is my Navy Dillen satchel.


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Trudysmom said:


> Wearing red, white and blue this week. This is my Navy Dillen satchel.



Love the Navy with that trim, and with your top is perfect


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Wearing red, white and blue this week. This is my Navy Dillen satchel.



Ditto to what I[emoji173]️handbags4 said. [emoji4]



Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Love the Navy with that trim, and with your top is perfect


----------



## momjules

Trudysmom said:


> Wearing red, white and blue this week. This is my Navy Dillen satchel.



Is this a Dillen leather bag? I am using my sand colored one and the leather is so soft. It's a great bag, one of my favorite.


----------



## Trudysmom

momjules said:


> Is this a Dillen leather bag? I am using my sand colored one and the leather is so soft. It's a great bag, one of my favorite.


Yes, I mentioned it in the post. Dillen is so nice.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Trudysmom said:


> Wearing red, white and blue this week. This is my Navy Dillen satchel.


Love it!


----------



## Jeannie Beanie

I recently found this at a thrift shop near my house..


----------



## Twoboyz

Jeannie Beanie said:


> I recently found this at a thrift shop near my house..



Very nice!


----------



## MrsKC

Jeannie Beanie said:


> I recently found this at a thrift shop near my house..



A classic!!


----------



## Brendutch

Hello ladies! Mrs. Python just arrived today, and I am speechless. It took forever to arrive, since I ordered last month during the 12 ( or 14)days of Dooney. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Brendutch said:


> Hello ladies! Mrs. Python just arrived today, and I am speechless. It took forever to arrive, since I ordered last month during the 12 ( or 14)days of Dooney. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566090


It's beautiful! Love the color! Wow, it took that long?  Wonder why?
May I ask if you are satisfied with the snake embossing? I sent back a different satchel that was not smooth, had some lifting of the scales, and creases in the leather along with marks on the strap. So disappointing because I loved the look. I am hoping I will meet a good one again someday.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Brendutch said:


> Hello ladies! Mrs. Python just arrived today, and I am speechless. It took forever to arrive, since I ordered last month during the 12 ( or 14)days of Dooney. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566090


Mrs Python is a stunner.   Enjoy showing her off.


----------



## Brendutch

YankeeDooney said:


> It's beautiful! Love the color! Wow, it took that long?  Wonder why?
> May I ask if you are satisfied with the snake embossing? I sent back a different satchel that was not smooth, had some lifting of the scales, and creases in the leather along with marks on the strap. So disappointing because I loved the look. I am hoping I will meet a good one again someday.


I feel like jumping on the couch a la Tom Cruise! !!!! The snake embossing is smooth. No lifting scales but I see it is very soft , and could get creases if stored improperly.


----------



## Brendutch

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mrs Python is a stunner.   Enjoy showing her off.


Thank you!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Brendutch said:


> I feel like jumping on the couch a la Tom Cruise! !!!! The snake embossing is smooth. No lifting scales but I see it is very soft , and could get creases if stored improperly.


Well that is wonderful news! I will remain hopeful that another will cross my path in the future. Apparently it is a lottery game with these bags. Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brendutch said:


> Hello ladies! Mrs. Python just arrived today, and I am speechless. It took forever to arrive, since I ordered last month during the 12 ( or 14)days of Dooney. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566090


HI Brendutch!
She's beautiful! I can't believe it took so long! But I'm very happy she was worth the wait!
Congrats!

(Now I can't get the image of Tom Cruise dancing on the couch out of my head! )


----------



## Brendutch

RuedeNesle said:


> HI Brendutch!
> She's beautiful! I can't believe it took so long! But I'm very happy she was worth the wait!
> Congrats!
> 
> (Now I can't get the image of Tom Cruise dancing on the couch out of my head! )


 Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Brendutch said:


> Hello ladies! Mrs. Python just arrived today, and I am speechless. It took forever to arrive, since I ordered last month during the 12 ( or 14)days of Dooney. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566090



Stunning bag! I had one in the Barlow and I regret returning it. Enjoy!


----------



## Brendutch

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning bag! I had one in the Barlow and I regret returning it. Enjoy!


Thanks! I'm loving it!


----------



## Ness7386

Here she is!  My newest love!  Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## BadWolf10

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3620279
> 
> Here she is!  My newest love!  Isn't she gorgeous?


Oh shes beautiful!!!


----------



## MeezerSqueezer

I just saw her on the tube this morning. [emoji6]Very pretty!![emoji272]


----------



## Twoboyz

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3620279
> 
> Here she is!  My newest love!  Isn't she gorgeous?



Stunning! You have me wanting this bag. I've been so good on my ban [emoji849]


----------



## Ness7386

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning! You have me wanting this bag. I've been so good on my ban [emoji849]


I've been so bad on my ban! Lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3620279
> 
> Here she is!  My newest love!  Isn't she gorgeous?


Beautiful.  Enjoy.  I love the Dooney python.


----------



## Ness7386

MeezerSqueezer said:


> I just saw her on the tube this morning. [emoji6]Very pretty!![emoji272]


Thanks!  I'm really happy to have her.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3620279
> 
> Here she is!  My newest love!  Isn't she gorgeous?



It is soooooo gorgeous! Love this color. How do you like the medium size in this bag?


----------



## Ness7386

YankeeDooney said:


> It is soooooo gorgeous! Love this color. How do you like the medium size in this bag?


It's not as heavy as a medium Florentine and I'm a big bag girl, so this is perfect for me.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ness7386 said:


> I've been so bad on my ban! Lol.



[emoji23]


----------



## momjules

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3620279
> 
> Here she is!  My newest love!  Isn't she gorgeous?



She is beautiful! I never thought I'd ever love snake print!
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Ness7386

momjules said:


> She is beautiful! I never thought I'd ever love snake print!
> Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle82

A perfect Saturday birthday afternoon with my three faves: my husband, our little girl Gracie Belle, and my pebble crossbody!


----------



## Mimi_09

Beautiful


----------



## DZK

southernbelle82 said:


> A perfect Saturday birthday afternoon with my three faves: my husband, our little girl Gracie Belle, and my pebble crossbody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661992
> View attachment 3661994


Your dog is so adorable!   I had been eyeing that pebble grain crossbody for some time, in different colors.  But I seem to remember reading many reviews about the strap breaking - that kept me from purchasing.  I'd be curious to know about wear and tear on the bag - and I hope your strap doesn't break!


----------



## southernbelle82

DZK said:


> Your dog is so adorable!   I had been eyeing that pebble grain crossbody for some time, in different colors.  But I seem to remember reading many reviews about the strap breaking - that kept me from purchasing.  I'd be curious to know about wear and tear on the bag - and I hope your strap doesn't break!



Thank you!!!! I've had no issues with this bag thus far, I've had and used it continually for two months! This is my second cross body from Dooney and had no issues with with my first one either. It was the Greta in fuchsia. I say go for it!!!!


----------



## DZK

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank you!!!! I've had no issues with this bag thus far, I've had and used it continually for two months! This is my second cross body from Dooney and had no issues with with my first one either. It was the Greta in fuchsia. I say go for it!!!!


Uh-oh------the Dooney bug is biting, lol!  Thanks for letting me know - I am on a bag ban just now, but looking forward to picking from all the pretty colors


----------



## southernbelle82

DZK said:


> Uh-oh------the Dooney bug is biting, lol!  Thanks for letting me know - I am on a bag ban just now, but looking forward to picking from all the pretty colors



There are plenty of beautiful spring and summer colors to choose from! I'm on a ban until mid June, were going to Destin so I've been saving up for that. That's the closest outlet to me and it's five hours away, so I have to take advantage of being there. I hope I'm not disappointed when I get there. [emoji6]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

southernbelle82 said:


> There are plenty of beautiful spring and summer colors to choose from! I'm on a ban until mid June, were going to Destin so I've been saving up for that. That's the closest outlet to me and it's five hours away, so I have to take advantage of being there. I hope I'm not disappointed when I get there. [emoji6]


You have something to look forward to.  Keep doing your research on styles and colors and prices.... but go to the store with an open mind.   You might not find anything on your 'list',  but chances are you will find some treasures.   Just check every bag over for quality before you buy it.  Just because a bag is wrapped in plastic and comes out of the stock room does not make it perfect... regardless of where you buy it.  The more informed you are,  the more treasures you are likely to find because you can appreciate what they have to offer.  Have fun.


----------



## Nebo

southernbelle82 said:


> A perfect Saturday birthday afternoon with my three faves: my husband, our little girl Gracie Belle, and my pebble crossbody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661992
> View attachment 3661994


The bag is super cute, and so are you guys!

Buuuuut, missy GB is sooo adorable! Is she a mini or a small shnaucie?  I saw a mini a few weeks ago at petco, a beautiful coat that is starting to turn silver.


----------



## yellowbernie

Found this cute bag at Nordstrom Rack for $79.99.  I really like it, it holds alot more than I thought.


----------



## southernbelle82

lavenderjunkie said:


> You have something to look forward to.  Keep doing your research on styles and colors and prices.... but go to the store with an open mind.   You might not find anything on your 'list',  but chances are you will find some treasures.   Just check every bag over for quality before you buy it.  Just because a bag is wrapped in plastic and comes out of the stock room does not make it perfect... regardless of where you buy it.  The more informed you are,  the more treasures you are likely to find because you can appreciate what they have to offer.  Have fun.



Thanks for the tips LJ! I will most certainly keep all of your tips in mind while there and will post what I buy!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

Nebo said:


> The bag is super cute, and so are you guys!
> 
> Buuuuut, missy GB is sooo adorable! Is she a mini or a small shnaucie?  I saw a mini a few weeks ago at petco, a beautiful coat that is starting to turn silver.



Thank you Nebo!!! Gracie Belle is a mini weighing 17 lbs and she's five years old. We don't have any children so she is the puppy princess! She's in the bed with me as I type this! [emoji42]


----------



## ThriftLovverr

pursefan06 said:


> *HERE IS MY DOONEY COLLECTION.....*


Absolutely beautiful collection


----------



## ThriftLovverr

BadWolf10 said:


> Omg, Has anyone seen this Heather blue in person???




This is the first time i have seen this bag and its very pretty...


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Hello Ladies!
Dropping in to share my latest additions, a few Dooneys and a few others.
I'll leave them all here, and when I have more time post individually in the proper places ( hope thats OK)
This one came today, from the Q ODO a few days ago, Claremont Crossbody in Taupe. I LOVE this. I had not purchased a claremont before because I didn't care for the colorful (juicy fruit) lining, but they did away with that for this one, so I splurged. 









then this beauty arrived a few weeks ago, I have not unwrapped her yet, but I have her in Natural so I already know she works for me ..
City Barlow in Charcoal 






and a style that is new to me ( and truthfully probably won't get a ton of use) City leather foldover cross body in Natural






Ill put the others on the NON Dooney thread


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Dropping in to share my latest additions, a few Dooneys and a few others.
> I'll leave them all here, and when I have more time post individually in the proper places ( hope thats OK)
> This one came today, from the Q ODO a few days ago, Claremont Crossbody in Taupe. I LOVE this. I had not purchased a claremont before because I didn't care for the colorful (juicy fruit) lining, but they did away with that for this one, so I splurged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this beauty arrived a few weeks ago, I have not unwrapped her yet, but I have her in Natural so I already know she works for me ..
> City Barlow in Charcoal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a style that is new to me ( and truthfully probably won't get a ton of use) City leather foldover cross body in Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill put the others on the NON Dooney thread


WOW! You have been busy shopping! 
Congrats again!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Dropping in to share my latest additions, a few Dooneys and a few others.
> I'll leave them all here, and when I have more time post individually in the proper places ( hope thats OK)
> This one came today, from the Q ODO a few days ago, Claremont Crossbody in Taupe. I LOVE this. I had not purchased a claremont before because I didn't care for the colorful (juicy fruit) lining, but they did away with that for this one, so I splurged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this beauty arrived a few weeks ago, I have not unwrapped her yet, but I have her in Natural so I already know she works for me ..
> City Barlow in Charcoal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a style that is new to me ( and truthfully probably won't get a ton of use) City leather foldover cross body in Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill put the others on the NON Dooney thread


Iheart: nice additions to your collection.   I especially love the City Barlow.


----------



## southernbelle82

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Dropping in to share my latest additions, a few Dooneys and a few others.
> I'll leave them all here, and when I have more time post individually in the proper places ( hope thats OK)
> This one came today, from the Q ODO a few days ago, Claremont Crossbody in Taupe. I LOVE this. I had not purchased a claremont before because I didn't care for the colorful (juicy fruit) lining, but they did away with that for this one, so I splurged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this beauty arrived a few weeks ago, I have not unwrapped her yet, but I have her in Natural so I already know she works for me ..
> City Barlow in Charcoal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a style that is new to me ( and truthfully probably won't get a ton of use) City leather foldover cross body in Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill put the others on the NON Dooney thread



Wow!!! You got some beautiful goodies!!! I bet the Claremont crossbody is super light in weight. Right now I'm carrying my pebble crossbody and LOVE her!!!! The crossbody in general is new to me so I'm just now figuring out what I've been missing out on. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

lavenderjunkie said:


> Iheart: nice additions to your collection.   I especially love the City Barlow.



Me too! That grey is everything.


----------



## lasvegasann




----------



## Soufre

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Dropping in to share my latest additions, a few Dooneys and a few others.
> I'll leave them all here, and when I have more time post individually in the proper places ( hope thats OK)
> This one came today, from the Q ODO a few days ago, Claremont Crossbody in Taupe. I LOVE this. I had not purchased a claremont before because I didn't care for the colorful (juicy fruit) lining, but they did away with that for this one, so I splurged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this beauty arrived a few weeks ago, I have not unwrapped her yet, but I have her in Natural so I already know she works for me ..
> City Barlow in Charcoal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a style that is new to me ( and truthfully probably won't get a ton of use) City leather foldover cross body in Natural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill put the others on the NON Dooney thread


The grey one is sooo pretty


----------



## lasvegasann

Repost


----------



## adst2nv

Hi ladies! New member here. I don't have a group photo of all my Dooneys, but here's one of my Zip Zips, minus my Catalina striped one I purchased this summer.


----------



## RuedeNesle

adst2nv said:


> Hi ladies! New member here. I don't have a group photo of all my Dooneys, but here's one of my Zip Zips, minus my Catalina striped one I purchased this summer.


Welcome! 

 What a beautiful collection of zip zip satchels!


----------



## adst2nv

RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What a beautiful collection of zip zip satchels!



Thanks hunny!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

adst2nv said:


> Hi ladies! New member here. I don't have a group photo of all my Dooneys, but here's one of my Zip Zips, minus my Catalina striped one I purchased this summer.


adst2nv:  welcome to the forum.  That's a great collection of zip zip satchels.  I also have a collection of zip zips.  Many of the same colors that you have too.  This year I added the blush pink and the key lime zip zip colors in pebble leather.


----------



## adst2nv

lavenderjunkie said:


> adst2nv:  welcome to the forum.  That's a great collection of zip zip satchels.  I also have a collection of zip zips.  Many of the same colors that you have too.  This year I added the blush pink and the key lime zip zip colors in pebble leather.


Hi! Those colors are soooo lovely! I was considering buying one in blush. Still may do so and put it up for next Spring. I've actually been eyeing that cranberry color for the fall!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

adst2nv said:


> Hi! Those colors are soooo lovely! I was considering buying one in blush. Still may do so and put it up for next Spring. I've actually been eyeing that cranberry color for the fall!


Dooney does a great job on their wine shades.... they vary the color slightly each year and give it a different name.  I can't seem to stop collecting the bourdeaux, wine, cranberry, and crimson.


----------



## BadWolf10

I stopped at the outlet to pick up a small Flo wallet, and this beauty met me at the door. An outlet one of a kind exclusive

Pebble Grain but it looks like chestnut. Honestly,  it's absolutely perfect for me. Gonna give this crossbody thing a go


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I stopped at the outlet to pick up a small Flo wallet, and this beauty met me at the door. An outlet one of a kind exclusive
> 
> Pebble Grain but it looks like chestnut. Honestly,  it's absolutely perfect for me. Gonna give this crossbody thing a go
> View attachment 3778799


Great find.  Enjoy.


----------



## Shortcut4me

This is on the way to me. I'm a nervous wreck about ordering it but we'll see how it goes


----------



## southernbelle82

adst2nv said:


> Hi ladies! New member here. I don't have a group photo of all my Dooneys, but here's one of my Zip Zips, minus my Catalina striped one I purchased this summer.



Glad to have here on TPF!!! Love your collection!!! [emoji177]


----------



## swags

Belvedere logo lock is a great carry on!


----------



## BadWolf10

Pebble Grain Logan in Amber arrived yesterday. I love this color.  I think that my new crossbody outlet exclusive might be amber (it actually doesn't show a color name on tag), it matches perfectly.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new handbag BW.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag BW.


Thanks!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

BadWolf10 said:


> Pebble Grain Logan in Amber arrived yesterday. I love this color.  I think that my new crossbody outlet exclusive might be amber (it actually doesn't show a color name on tag), it matches perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 3789435


Oooooohhhhhh nice!  I have always wanted an amber bag.  You got a good one!


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Shortcut4me said:


> This is on the way to me. I'm a nervous wreck about ordering it but we'll see how it goes


Is this portofino?  Did you receive it yet and do you love it?


----------



## KurlyK

You know that you may have a slight problem when you find a way to carry 2 bags at once. I like to keep a bigger bag always "packed" and also have a mini ready (to throw some stuff into when running out for a cple hrs.). Crazy??


----------



## KurlyK

adst2nv said:


> Hi ladies! New member here. I don't have a group photo of all my Dooneys, but here's one of my Zip Zips, minus my Catalina striped one I purchased this summer.


One of the best rainbows ever!! Gorgeous!


----------



## KurlyK

Shortcut4me said:


> This is on the way to me. I'm a nervous wreck about ordering it but we'll see how it goes


It's been a little while... do you like it? I'm sure it's hard not to like her


----------



## Ashbash091391

Hey y'all! I'm new here. Just wondering if y'all can help me identify the name of a bag I picked up at a yard sale. It has the db logo that doesn't show up well. It's a fairly large bag with short handles


----------



## KurlyK

The large Nina bag. Congrats!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Palomino and Mulberry Teagan....[emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

keishapie1973 said:


> Palomino and Mulberry Teagan....[emoji4]


*K:*  both are beautiful.   Enjoy.  The Mulberry color is spectacular.


----------



## keishapie1973

lavenderjunkie said:


> *K:*  both are beautiful.   Enjoy.  The Mulberry color is spectacular.



Thank you....


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Palomino and Mulberry Teagan....[emoji4]


Beautiful!   Congrats.


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   Congrats.



Thank you...


----------



## Dooneysta

Most of my Dooneys... there are a few small pieces like key fobs and a Big Duck coin purse, etc, that aren't here, a Brenna that hadn't made it back from QVC at the time (urrg, got a used bag missing pieces that they charged full price for...naw), and a dB fobbed hobo sac coming from eBay, etc...

There are twenty five here, I think...I've given away thirty or forty more over the last twenty years...I'd pass them on to friends or family or donate them to fundraiser 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 garage sales...I wish I hadn't because now I know how valuable some of them were AND I can't believe I never knew about the trade in program till I started lurking here...

Anyway I am fond of dear Dooney!


----------



## Dooneysta

Then again, I don't know where I'd put sixty Dooneys without a handy dandy black hole in my closet, so maybe it's for the best I culled the herd.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooneysta said:


> Most of my Dooneys... there are a few small pieces like key fobs and a Big Duck coin purse, etc, that aren't here, a Brenna that hadn't made it back from QVC at the time (urrg, got a used bag missing pieces that they charged full price for...naw), and a dB fobbed hobo sac coming from eBay, etc...
> 
> There are twenty five here, I think...I've given away thirty or forty more over the last twenty years...I'd pass them on to friends or family or donate them to fundraiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garage sales...I wish I hadn't because now I know how valuable some of them were AND I can't believe I never knew about the trade in program till I started lurking here...
> 
> Anyway I am fond of dear Dooney!



 What a beautiful and diverse collection! I see a couple of bags I have too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dgphoto

Dooneysta said:


> Most of my Dooneys... there are a few small pieces like key fobs and a Big Duck coin purse, etc, that aren't here, a Brenna that hadn't made it back from QVC at the time (urrg, got a used bag missing pieces that they charged full price for...naw), and a dB fobbed hobo sac coming from eBay, etc...
> 
> There are twenty five here, I think...I've given away thirty or forty more over the last twenty years...I'd pass them on to friends or family or donate them to fundraiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garage sales...I wish I hadn't because now I know how valuable some of them were AND I can't believe I never knew about the trade in program till I started lurking here...
> 
> Anyway I am fond of dear Dooney!



Fantastic collection! I'll have to do a photo soon of my small herd.


----------



## dgphoto

adst2nv said:


> Hi ladies! New member here. I don't have a group photo of all my Dooneys, but here's one of my Zip Zips, minus my Catalina striped one I purchased this summer.



Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## dgphoto

My new vintage acquisition


----------



## lavenderjunkie

dgphoto said:


> My new vintage acquisition
> View attachment 3840485


A real classic.   Enjoy.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My little Dooney family!  Large cosmetic case from many years ago, a yellow fabric piece from a long time whose name I can't remember, and my brand new addition, small alto Valentina in chestnut!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My little Dooney family!  Large cosmetic case from many years ago, a yellow fabric piece from a long time whose name I can't remember, and my brand new addition, small alto Valentina in chestnut!


You have a lovely Dooney family.  I'm sure your newest edition is taking center stage.


----------



## Lolitta67

Dooney and Bourke Florentine Nuovo Domed Satchel in color Ginger and DB Florentine Satchel. I think, this color is Strawberry.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lolitta67 said:


> Dooney and Bourke Florentine Nuovo Domed Satchel in color Ginger and DB Florentine Satchel. I think, this color is Strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905268
> View attachment 3905271


Enjoy your new treasures.  The Domed satchel is one of my favorite Dooney styles,  but I don't have 'that one' in the Florentine Nuovo Leather.  I'll have to see what I can do about that.  
The Florentine Strawberry is a lovely color.  In real life,  does it look like a red shade or a pink shade?


----------



## Lolitta67

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new treasures.  The Domed satchel is one of my favorite Dooney styles,  but I don't have 'that one' in the Florentine Nuovo Leather.  I'll have to see what I can do about that.
> The Florentine Strawberry is a lovely color.  In real life,  does it look like a red shade or a pink shade?


Thank you! I found my Domed satchel in TJ-Maxx. )))) I think, it is more in pink color than red.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lolitta67 said:


> Thank you! I found my Domed satchel in TJ-Maxx. )))) I think, it is more in pink color than red.


Enjoy.  I'd like to add a strawberry Florentine to my collection too,  but I have the red and was concerned they would be too similar.  I'll have to keep my eyes open in the future.


----------



## momjules

Lolitta67 said:


> Dooney and Bourke Florentine Nuovo Domed Satchel in color Ginger and DB Florentine Satchel. I think, this color is Strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905268
> View attachment 3905271



Loving the strawberry.
Loving all of them! 
Great choices!


----------



## ivdw

lavenderjunkie said:


> A real classic.   Enjoy.


How are you liking the valentina bag? Is it very structured and does it hold enough?


bellebellebelle19 said:


> My little Dooney family! [emoji813] Large cosmetic case from many years ago, a yellow fabric piece from a long time whose name I can't remember, and my brand new addition, small alto Valentina in chestnut!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ivdw said:


> How are you liking the valentina bag? Is it very structured and does it hold enough?


Yes! It's very structured and I don't see it slouching in the future at all. I find that the small size holds everything I need: two pouches, small wallet, makeup pouch, sunglasses case. If you're thinking of buying the small, I'm happy to take a picture if what fits. I believe lavenderjunkie has the larger size so depending on what you want she might be of more help


----------



## lavenderjunkie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes! It's very structured and I don't see it slouching in the future at all. I find that the small size holds everything I need: two pouches, small wallet, makeup pouch, sunglasses case. If you're thinking of buying the small, I'm happy to take a picture if what fits. I believe lavenderjunkie has the larger size so depending on what you want she might be of more help



I have the medium (regular size) Alto Valentina and it's the right size for me.  It's very structured and I don't like my things to be so stuffed into a handbag that they show thru the outside or make it difficult to close the bag.   My things fit nicely and the scale of the medium bag feels right for me.... not oversized (like the Silvia Alto) and not too small (like the small Barlow).   
I usually carry the following items:  thin regular sized walled,  credit card case, Dooney cosmetic case (size of pebbled cosmetic case),  small pouch,
thin eye glass case, keys, lipstick case, pen, pack of tissues, and a small flip phone.  None of the items are big or bulky.  

In evaluating handbag size I find the depth of the base to be as important as the length.


----------



## ivdw

Thank you both! Price is nice however I am in Europe so must add shipping and taxes....


----------



## swags

Last minute shopping.


----------



## swags

Last minute shopping.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Last minute shopping.


What a lovely companion you have.


----------



## BadWolf10

swags said:


> Last minute shopping.


The color is so rich and beautiful!


----------



## BadWolf10

Still carrying this beauty.  When I received her,  I noticed this mark. Thought it was just dirt and tried to clean it, but it appears to be in the leather , maybe before treatment and dying. Its right out on the front of the bag. Not sure if there is anything I can do about it..... I love her and got her 60% off, but it bugs me. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dooneysta

BadWolf10 said:


> Still carrying this beauty.  When I received her,  I noticed this mark. Thought it was just dirt and tried to clean it, but it appears to be in the leather , maybe before treatment and dying. Its right out on the front of the bag. Not sure if there is anything I can do about it..... I love her and got her 60% off, but it bugs me. Any thoughts?
> View attachment 3909930


The bottom ‘dot’ looks like an actual slight nick...have you tried just blobbing conditioner on it...? Even though it’s saffiano, it might ‘darken’ enough that you don’t notice as much.
I painted a box cutter slice on a red bag, and it didn’t vanish but I can deal with it now.


----------



## BadWolf10

Dooneysta said:


> The bottom ‘dot’ looks like an actual slight nick...have you tried just blobbing conditioner on it...? Even though it’s saffiano, it might ‘darken’ enough that you don’t notice as much.
> I painted a box cutter slice on a red bag, and it didn’t vanish but I can deal with it now.


I will give that a try. I love the bag so much but this blemish on the front catches my eye every time.


----------



## BadWolf10

Dooneysta said:


> The bottom ‘dot’ looks like an actual slight nick...have you tried just blobbing conditioner on it...? Even though it’s saffiano, it might ‘darken’ enough that you don’t notice as much.
> I painted a box cutter slice on a red bag, and it didn’t vanish but I can deal with it now.


Woohoo, I think it worked!!! Thanks foe such a great tip!!

Before



After


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Wow!  I am so glad the bag fix worked!  That conditioner is a miracle.  I am glad I am not the only one who is driven crazy by weird marks.  I just sent a small ginger Hattie back for an exchange because there was a long vertical crease on the back of the bag.  At first I thought it was sliced because it was so straight.  But I looked at it with a magnifying glass in bright light and it was just a crease.  Because it is a leather flaw and not a human flaw, they will charge me the $7.50 shipping fee but worth every penny to get a bag that won’t drive me nuts.


----------



## BadWolf10

LifeIsDucky said:


> Wow!  I am so glad the bag fix worked!  That conditioner is a miracle.  I am glad I am not the only one who is driven crazy by weird marks.  I just sent a small ginger Hattie back for an exchange because there was a long vertical crease on the back of the bag.  At first I thought it was sliced because it was so straight.  But I looked at it with a magnifying glass in bright light and it was just a crease.  Because it is a leather flaw and not a human flaw, they will charge me the $7.50 shipping fee but worth every penny to get a bag that won’t drive me nuts.


Me too!! I figure if I spend this much $$ on a bag, it should be perfect [emoji6].


----------



## BadWolf10

I'm not sure which thread to post this, but I have a question about Claremont bags.....

My saffiano bag seems to be softening slightly,  which is wonderful. I was curious if anyone knows if the claremont leather does this as well or does it stay stiff?


----------



## Dooneysta

I’m glad it worked ‘cause I get hung up on stuff like that too!





BadWolf10 said:


> Woohoo, I think it worked!!! Thanks foe such a great tip!!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 3910132
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910134


----------



## BadWolf10

Dooneysta said:


> View attachment 3913385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad it worked ‘cause I get hung up on stuff like that too!


Omg I literally laughed out loud at your meme, love it!!


----------



## Dooneysta

BadWolf10 said:


> I'm not sure which thread to post this, but I have a question about Claremont bags.....
> 
> My saffiano bag seems to be softening slightly,  which is wonderful. I was curious if anyone knows if the claremont leather does this as well or does it stay stiff?


Not sure about this one..my only Claremont is still really rigid...I’ve only had it a few months and only carried it a week or so, but it was a past-season style, at least a year. And it’s a big bag with lots of places where it should slouch. So I guess it’s staying stiff awhile (snickers)
Also as a side note, you ‘may’ eventually have to do the conditioning trick again. I would think a long time though assuming you don’t live somewhere abnormally dry..


----------



## BadWolf10

Dooneysta said:


> Not sure about this one..my only Claremont is still really rigid...I’ve only had it a few months and only carried it a week or so, but it was a past-season style, at least a year. And it’s a big bag with lots of places where it should slouch. So I guess it’s staying stiff awhile (snickers)
> Also as a side note, you ‘may’ eventually have to do the conditioning trick again. I would think a long time though assuming you don’t live somewhere abnormally dry..


I think I may send back the claremont drawstring. I am very much afraid it will stay too stiff. I wondered if I would need to so the conditioner again sometime.... I live in the midwest so we have a pretty steady change of seasons.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Claremont is a coated leather.  I don't know how much it will soften or whether conditioner will penetrate.  Saffiano does soften,  so I would imagine the Claremont would react the same over time as they are both made using similar techniques,  just different embossing.


----------



## Dooneysta

BadWolf10 said:


> I think I may send back the claremont drawstring. I am very much afraid it will stay too stiff. I wondered if I would need to so the conditioner again sometime.... I live in the midwest so we have a pretty steady change of seasons.



If you don’t send it back, you might try warming it slightly.
I don’t think conditioner would do anything for it, but warming it might soften it. However, you don’t want it to get HOT, or for an extended period of time. If it gets too hot or suffers extreme swings, coated canvas will separate. (I ruined a Dooney ‘crossword’ bucket bag storing it in a garage)I imagine coated leather like Claremont might do likewise.
So I would pick a sunny day, wrap it in a towel or blanket and set it in the sun for a few hours, no more. You can do it more than once, but for brief sessions.
I have done this to LV, which is coated canvas, and to Goyard. It worked on those two brands, but having said that, Claremont is WAY stiffer than those brands.

It might be better to seek out a saffiano drawstring instead.
Or, if you were so inclined, the LV ‘Epi’ leather drawstrings are beautiful, come in both vivid and ‘normal’ colors, and can be had preloved VERY reasonably from Japan. They are kind-of-sort-of in the same textural family as saffiano & Claremont. You could totally get a Japanese preloved LV for the price of a Dooney.
Maybe I should look at Claremont buckets; I only have one Dooney drawstring because that’s one shape that doesn’t thrill me for some reason.
Something about the way the leather folds bugs me.
Maybe a good stiff Claremont is what I need.
(can’t get mind out of gutter)


----------



## BadWolf10

Dooneysta said:


> If you don’t send it back, you might try warming it slightly.
> I don’t think conditioner would do anything for it, but warming it might soften it. However, you don’t want it to get HOT, or for an extended period of time. If it gets too hot or suffers extreme swings, coated canvas will separate. (I ruined a Dooney ‘crossword’ bucket bag storing it in a garage)I imagine coated leather like Claremont might do likewise.
> So I would pick a sunny day, wrap it in a towel or blanket and set it in the sun for a few hours, no more. You can do it more than once, but for brief sessions.
> I have done this to LV, which is coated canvas, and to Goyard. It worked on those two brands, but having said that, Claremont is WAY stiffer than those brands.
> 
> It might be better to seek out a saffiano drawstring instead.
> Or, if you were so inclined, the LV ‘Epi’ leather drawstrings are beautiful, come in both vivid and ‘normal’ colors, and can be had preloved VERY reasonably from Japan. They are kind-of-sort-of in the same textural family as saffiano & Claremont. You could totally get a Japanese preloved LV for the price of a Dooney.
> Maybe I should look at Claremont buckets; I only have one Dooney drawstring because that’s one shape that doesn’t thrill me for some reason.
> Something about the way the leather folds bugs me.
> Maybe a good stiff Claremont is what I need.
> (can’t get mind out of gutter)


I decided to send it back..... I love my bordeaux saffiano drawstring,  but this one lost my interest since it just seemed like it would stay stiff..... I took a chance on an ebay purchase instead, and it's fantastic. Thanks for advice


----------



## Nana61256

Doing a little after Christmas shopping, I stopped in my local Dooney outlet store to check out the sale.  I picked up this Zip Zip Satchel in Black with matching wallet.  I have admired this bag for a long time but for some reason never bought it.  I was surprised to see that this bag is the exact same bag as sold in the boutique or department stores.  Same model number.  Same features.  I picked up a card holder and the key chain/bag charm, too.  I considered the bag in black/black but was drawn to the black with tan leather as it is so handsome, classic and quintessential Dooney.  Love the size and organization.  And, as I sit here writing this I can smell the leather.  Love this bag and matching wallet!


----------



## Dooneysta

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3916453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a little after Christmas shopping, I stopped in my local Dooney outlet store to check out the sale.  I picked up this Zip Zip Satchel in Black with matching wallet.  I have admired this bag for a long time but for some reason never bought it.  I was surprised to see that this bag is the exact same bag as sold in the boutique or department stores.  Same model number.  Same features.  I picked up a card holder and the key chain/bag charm, too.  I considered the bag in black/black but was drawn to the black with tan leather as it is so handsome, classic and quintessential Dooney.  Love the size and organization.  And, as I sit here writing this I can smell the leather.  Love this bag and matching wallet!



It’s so pretty! Nice set!
And yes, Dooney’s not like Coach where Coach Factory is made specifically for the outlets...Fossil does that too (well, lots do) and it makes me ‘mad’.
I bought a fab bag called the Explorer at a ‘real’ Fossil store and by the time I returned for a second color, it was out.
Found the color a couple years later at outlet, and thought, something isn’t the same, but it had been so long I figured I was just mistaken.
Nope. Cheaper lining, thinner straps, smaller hardware, different logo plate, etc. The same design but slightly smaller and cheaper material. D’oh!!! And the tag they put on with the ‘original’ price??!? MORE than the ‘good’ one was, so you feel great for getting it ‘40 percent off’.

DOONEY does not do this. It’s something we all appreciate. You really can go to the outlets or to ilovedooney dot com and know you’re getting the same bag you want.
I hope if D&B peeps follow what is said here they keep true to that. We do notice.
And look where it ultimately got Coach, anyway. Now people associate Coach with...well, not with luxury, but with cheap crap. They have 1941, which is beautiful stuff, but they’re having to work harder than they should to get that good stuff back on the radar.
Dooney has already had their time out in the cold when they let D&B become synonymous for awhile with kiddie tween designs (though I personally like many of those bags); please stay WELL away from cheap outlet discount fodder designs!!

Your zip zip is beautiful and the same as any other zip zip and it’s a timeless shape and color...you can go sixty years in either direction and find basically that same bag! Congratulations!!


----------



## Dooneysta

BadWolf10 said:


> I decided to send it back..... I love my bordeaux saffiano drawstring,  but this one lost my interest since it just seemed like it would stay stiff..... I took a chance on an ebay purchase instead, and it's fantastic. Thanks for advice


Huzzah!!


----------



## Nana61256

Dooneysta said:


> It’s so pretty! Nice set!
> And yes, Dooney’s not like Coach where Coach Factory is made specifically for the outlets...Fossil does that too (well, lots do) and it makes me ‘mad’.
> I bought a fab bag called the Explorer at a ‘real’ Fossil store and by the time I returned for a second color, it was out.
> Found the color a couple years later at outlet, and thought, something isn’t the same, but it had been so long I figured I was just mistaken.
> Nope. Cheaper lining, thinner straps, smaller hardware, different logo plate, etc. The same design but slightly smaller and cheaper material. D’oh!!! And the tag they put on with the ‘original’ price??!? MORE than the ‘good’ one was, so you feel great for getting it ‘40 percent off’.
> 
> DOONEY does not do this. It’s something we all appreciate. You really can go to the outlets or to ilovedooney dot com and know you’re getting the same bag you want.
> I hope if D&B peeps follow what is said here they keep true to that. We do notice.
> And look where it ultimately got Coach, anyway. Now people associate Coach with...well, not with luxury, but with cheap crap. They have 1941, which is beautiful stuff, but they’re having to work harder than they should to get that good stuff back on the radar.
> Dooney has already had their time out in the cold when they let D&B become synonymous for awhile with kiddie tween designs (though I personally like many of those bags); please stay WELL away from cheap outlet discount fodder designs!!
> 
> Your zip zip is beautiful and the same as any other zip zip and it’s a timeless shape and color...you can go sixty years in either direction and find basically that same bag! Congratulations!!



Thank you!  I do love this bag and wallet a lot.  No buyer's remorse this morning!!  And, thanks for the information about the differences in some of the other outlets.  I do not shop at outlet stores for his reason - particularly for handbags.  But, I am new to Dooney (as far as actually purchasing a bag) so I presumed its outlet store would be like Coach and Michael Kors - selling made for factory bags.  But, we were at the outlet mall just looking around so I decided to take a peek at the Dooney store.  I couldn't believe my eyes - they pretty much had everything sold at the Dooney boutique and higher end department stores - even the Florentine leather bags!  Thank goodness this store is 20 miles from my house or I might be stopping in there too frequently!  LOL.  

I have owned a lot of different brand handbags over the years but my new Zip Zip is right up there in quality and, in my humble opinion, rivals if not exceeds the similar silhouette LV Alma Satchel at a significantly less price point.  Oh, I also owned a Coach Rogue from its 1941 line that you mention and agree - very nice.  But, I later sold it.  Just too heavy.  I don't carry a lot, but oh my goodness was that bag heavy!  I started to dread carrying it as it was so uncomfortable - it felt like I was carrying my luggage not a handbag.  And, it lacked organization.   So, I love how the Zip Zip is the perfect size, has organization, and is not heavy.  I will definitely be buying more Dooneys in the future and checking out the Dooney outlet first.  Thanks, again!


----------



## MrsKC

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3916453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a little after Christmas shopping, I stopped in my local Dooney outlet store to check out the sale.  I picked up this Zip Zip Satchel in Black with matching wallet.  I have admired this bag for a long time but for some reason never bought it.  I was surprised to see that this bag is the exact same bag as sold in the boutique or department stores.  Same model number.  Same features.  I picked up a card holder and the key chain/bag charm, too.  I considered the bag in black/black but was drawn to the black with tan leather as it is so handsome, classic and quintessential Dooney.  Love the size and organization.  And, as I sit here writing this I can smell the leather.  Love this bag and matching wallet!


Lovely set—enjoy!


----------



## Nana61256

MrsKC said:


> Lovely set—enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3916453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a little after Christmas shopping, I stopped in my local Dooney outlet store to check out the sale.  I picked up this Zip Zip Satchel in Black with matching wallet.  I have admired this bag for a long time but for some reason never bought it.  I was surprised to see that this bag is the exact same bag as sold in the boutique or department stores.  Same model number.  Same features.  I picked up a card holder and the key chain/bag charm, too.  I considered the bag in black/black but was drawn to the black with tan leather as it is so handsome, classic and quintessential Dooney.  Love the size and organization.  And, as I sit here writing this I can smell the leather.  Love this bag and matching wallet!


I love my zip zips.  They are easy go to's and always look like simple elegance.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3916453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a little after Christmas shopping, I stopped in my local Dooney outlet store to check out the sale.  I picked up this Zip Zip Satchel in Black with matching wallet.  I have admired this bag for a long time but for some reason never bought it.  I was surprised to see that this bag is the exact same bag as sold in the boutique or department stores.  Same model number.  Same features.  I picked up a card holder and the key chain/bag charm, too.  I considered the bag in black/black but was drawn to the black with tan leather as it is so handsome, classic and quintessential Dooney.  Love the size and organization.  And, as I sit here writing this I can smell the leather.  Love this bag and matching wallet!


*Nana:*  enjoy your new zip zip.  It's a great looking bag and well crafted too... lovely design and terrific usability. Be careful.... collecting zip zips in different colors can become habit forming.    You chose a classic color combination.   And I agree,  the trim color adds a lot of interest to the look of the handbag.


----------



## ballerinagrl

Hello ladies, first post. Wanted to share my newest dooney. The ambler. Love [emoji7] it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ballerinagrl said:


> Hello ladies, first post. Wanted to share my newest dooney. The ambler. Love [emoji7] it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917181


Hi Ballerinagrl!
Congrats on your newest Dooney! She's beautiful!
Keep posting!


----------



## immigratty

ballerinagrl said:


> Hello ladies, first post. Wanted to share my newest dooney. The ambler. Love [emoji7] it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917181



she is gorgeous WELCOME to Dooney!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ballerinagrl said:


> Hello ladies, first post. Wanted to share my newest dooney. The ambler. Love [emoji7] it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917181


Welcome.  Enjoy your new Dooney.


----------



## immigratty

Since none of my previously posted pics are showing up, and I have significantly narrowed my Dooney collection from what it used to be. It was hard hard HARD, but I needed to revamp my life / bag collection, so now introducing the smaller more streamlined collection:

Luggage pieces [top black, and bottom cream]
White Altos: [l-r] Giovanna, Evalina, Oriana, Viviana
Black Altos: [l-r] Large Tote, Priscilla [Dillen, not Alto], Viviana

and lots and lots of canvas siggies, mostly quilted signature my absolute FAVE DB siggy bag.


----------



## ballerinagrl

immigratty said:


> Since none of my previously posted pics are showing up, and I have significantly narrowed my Dooney collection from what it used to be. It was hard hard HARD, but I needed to revamp my life / bag collection, so now introducing the smaller more streamlined collection:
> 
> Luggage pieces [top black, and bottom cream]
> White Altos: [l-r] Giovanna, Evalina, Oriana, Viviana
> Black Altos: [l-r] Large Tote, Priscilla [Dillen, not Alto], Viviana
> 
> and lots and lots of canvas siggies, mostly quilted signature my absolute FAVE DB siggy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917300
> View attachment 3917303
> View attachment 3917304
> View attachment 3917305
> View attachment 3917306
> View attachment 3917307
> View attachment 3917308
> View attachment 3917309
> View attachment 3917310


Wow what a collection [emoji173]️


----------



## immigratty

View attachment 3917300
View attachment 3917303
View attachment 3917304
View attachment 3917305
View attachment 3917306
View attachment 3917307
View attachment 3917308
View attachment 3917309
View attachment 3917310



ballerinagrl said:


> Wow what a collection [emoji173]️



Thank you so much. it used to be much larger, but I majorly downsized.  here is part of my old Alto collection only [did not include Florentine, Dillen, Siggy, etc.]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

immigratty said:


> Since none of my previously posted pics are showing up, and I have significantly narrowed my Dooney collection from what it used to be. It was hard hard HARD, but I needed to revamp my life / bag collection, so now introducing the smaller more streamlined collection:
> 
> Luggage pieces [top black, and bottom cream]
> White Altos: [l-r] Giovanna, Evalina, Oriana, Viviana
> Black Altos: [l-r] Large Tote, Priscilla [Dillen, not Alto], Viviana
> 
> and lots and lots of canvas siggies, mostly quilted signature my absolute FAVE DB siggy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917300
> View attachment 3917303
> View attachment 3917304
> View attachment 3917305
> View attachment 3917306
> View attachment 3917307
> View attachment 3917308
> View attachment 3917309
> View attachment 3917310


*IM:*  your black and white Alto collection is very elegant.  I hope you are enjoying each and every one of those treasures.


----------



## immigratty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *IM:*  your black and white Alto collection is very elegant.  I hope you are enjoying each and every one of those treasures.



Thank you so much, I certainly am, and thank you so much I certainly am.  I definitely miss the variety, but I love the ones I kept.


----------



## BadWolf10

immigratty said:


> Since none of my previously posted pics are showing up, and I have significantly narrowed my Dooney collection from what it used to be. It was hard hard HARD, but I needed to revamp my life / bag collection, so now introducing the smaller more streamlined collection:
> 
> Luggage pieces [top black, and bottom cream]
> White Altos: [l-r] Giovanna, Evalina, Oriana, Viviana
> Black Altos: [l-r] Large Tote, Priscilla [Dillen, not Alto], Viviana
> 
> and lots and lots of canvas siggies, mostly quilted signature my absolute FAVE DB siggy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3917300
> View attachment 3917303
> View attachment 3917304
> View attachment 3917305
> View attachment 3917306
> View attachment 3917307
> View attachment 3917308
> View attachment 3917309
> View attachment 3917310


Great collection!!! So many beauties [emoji173]


----------



## immigratty

BadWolf10 said:


> Great collection!!! So many beauties [emoji173]



thank you so much! I love Dooney so!


----------



## BadWolf10

immigratty said:


> thank you so much! I love Dooney so!


Me too


----------



## Nana61256

Gotta stay out of my nearby Dooney outlet.  I think I have been bitten by the Dooney bug!   Picked up this Florentine Amelie Tote today for a great price.  Had to have the matching wallet, too.  Perfect size for me.  Not too big and not too small.  And, not too heavy.  I thought I might not like that the strap is not detachable but even with bags with detachable straps I always leave them on anyway so not a big deal.  And, this strap can be shortened to a short shoulder (which I like and it is very comfortable to wear like this) or add a section to make the bag a crossbody.   I also thought this different latch might take some getting used to, but I will adapt as it looks so chic to me.  But, the quality of this bag is what really sold me.  Love this bag!


----------



## MrsKC

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3919995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta stay out of my nearby Dooney outlet.  I think I have been bitten by the Dooney bug!   Picked up this Florentine Amelie Tote today for a great price.  Had to have the matching wallet, too.  Perfect size for me.  Not too big and not too small.  And, not too heavy.  I thought I might not like that the strap is not detachable but even with bags with detachable straps I always leave them on anyway so not a big deal.  And, this strap can be shortened to a short shoulder (which I like and it is very comfortable to wear like this) or add a section to make the bag a crossbody.   I also thought this different latch might take some getting used to, but I will adapt as it looks so chic to me.  But, the quality of this bag is what really sold me.  Love this bag!


Your bag is stunning! Thanks for posting. I would like one of the new Florentines when they make it to ILD .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3919995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta stay out of my nearby Dooney outlet.  I think I have been bitten by the Dooney bug!   Picked up this Florentine Amelie Tote today for a great price.  Had to have the matching wallet, too.  Perfect size for me.  Not too big and not too small.  And, not too heavy.  I thought I might not like that the strap is not detachable but even with bags with detachable straps I always leave them on anyway so not a big deal.  And, this strap can be shortened to a short shoulder (which I like and it is very comfortable to wear like this) or add a section to make the bag a crossbody.   I also thought this different latch might take some getting used to, but I will adapt as it looks so chic to me.  But, the quality of this bag is what really sold me.  Love this bag!


What a beautiful handbag.  Enjoy using it.


----------



## BadWolf10

Christmas with my parents.... they gave me this beauty for Christmas [emoji173] [emoji319] [emoji320]


----------



## MrsKC

BadWolf10 said:


> Christmas with my parents.... they gave me this beauty for Christmas [emoji173] [emoji319] [emoji320]
> View attachment 3920306


She is lovely. Your collection is growing!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Christmas with my parents.... they gave me this beauty for Christmas [emoji173] [emoji319] [emoji320]
> View attachment 3920306


BW:  enjoy your new handbag.  I love the color and the styling details.  It's great to see Dooney using thick, beautiful straps again with interesting hardware details.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> BW:  enjoy your new handbag.  I love the color and the styling details.  It's great to see Dooney using thick, beautiful straps again with interesting hardware details.


Thanks  I had ordered this very bag and sent it back because I felt guilty. But as a gift,  I am over the moon.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3919995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta stay out of my nearby Dooney outlet.  I think I have been bitten by the Dooney bug!   Picked up this Florentine Amelie Tote today for a great price. Love this bag!



That is a beauty!  Is it black?  I have it in ginger and love it for all the same reasons you do.  Now I want it in navy.  Gonna wait for a sale.  Happy new year...and new bag. Yea!


----------



## Nana61256

LifeIsDucky said:


> That is a beauty!  Is it black?  I have it in ginger and love it for all the same reasons you do.  Now I want it in navy.  Gonna wait for a sale.  Happy new year...and new bag. Yea!


Thanks!  Yes, it is the black.  I love the brown tone Amelie's, too.  The ginger color is so pretty.  I need restraint!  LOL. Wishing you a healthy and happy New Year, too!


----------



## Nana61256

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3919995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta stay out of my nearby Dooney outlet.  I think I have been bitten by the Dooney bug!   Picked up this Florentine Amelie Tote today for a great price.  Had to have the matching wallet, too.  Perfect size for me.  Not too big and not too small.  And, not too heavy.  I thought I might not like that the strap is not detachable but even with bags with detachable straps I always leave them on anyway so not a big deal.  And, this strap can be shortened to a short shoulder (which I like and it is very comfortable to wear like this) or add a section to make the bag a crossbody.   I also thought this different latch might take some getting used to, but I will adapt as it looks so chic to me.  But, the quality of this bag is what really sold me.  Love this bag!


Okay, an update on the Amelie Tote.  I spent all day yesterday carrying it around the house to acclimate to the logo lock.  To me, the logo lock is incredibly awkward to use.  Hard to open. Hard to close.  And, when open what to do with it?  It either flails around on the back side of the bag like a loose tooth, banging the table or whatever.  Or, if you tuck it in the bag, it is in the way.  I tried just leaving it tucked in the bag rather than use it, but then the bag is incredibly plain and no security so I just didn't see the point.  The logo lock is so heavy I was also concerned it could crack the screen of my smart phone.  So in the daily real world the logo lock is a pain to use (to me).  I have also been reading how these locks break.  The bag would be ruined if that happened.  So, in summary, the Florentine leather is gorgeous, the Amelie silhouette is nice, but the logo lock is a deal breaker for me.   I returned the bag today.


----------



## Bagmedic

Nana61256 said:


> Okay, an update on the Amelie Tote.  I spent all day yesterday carrying it around the house to acclimate to the logo lock.  To me, the logo lock is incredibly awkward to use.  Hard to open. Hard to close.  And, when open what to do with it?  It either flails around on the back side of the bag like a loose tooth, banging the table or whatever.  Or, if you tuck it in the bag, it is in the way.  I tried just leaving it tucked in the bag rather than use it, but then the bag is incredibly plain and no security so I just didn't see the point.  The logo lock is so heavy I was also concerned it could crack the screen of my smart phone.  So in the daily real world the logo lock is a pain to use (to me).  I have also been reading how these locks break.  The bag would be ruined if that happened.  So, in summary, the Florentine leather is gorgeous, the Amelie silhouette is nice, but the logo lock is a deal breaker for me.   I returned the bag today.


Glad you test drove it around and made your decision.  Little things like this can be deal breakers for keeping a bag.  I have found I'm happiest with a zipper and hate when I have to move a flap or strap to get in my bag.  I have the Toscana side zip satchel and while it is beautiful, thinking I am going to return it due to the closure, too.  It also has some "stretch marks" in the coloring on  one side that sort of bothers me.  It isn't terribly noticeable but in certain light.  I have the Toscana domed satchel and love it!  I'm waiting for the satchel with the zipper to arrive on the 3rd and will see what I want to do from there as far as ordering a color on the domed satchel (whatever is left!) and the satchel with a zipper closure.  Wish UPS would hurry up and get here!!!


----------



## MrsKC

Nana61256 said:


> Okay, an update on the Amelie Tote.  I spent all day yesterday carrying it around the house to acclimate to the logo lock.  To me, the logo lock is incredibly awkward to use.  Hard to open. Hard to close.  And, when open what to do with it?  It either flails around on the back side of the bag like a loose tooth, banging the table or whatever.  Or, if you tuck it in the bag, it is in the way.  I tried just leaving it tucked in the bag rather than use it, but then the bag is incredibly plain and no security so I just didn't see the point.  The logo lock is so heavy I was also concerned it could crack the screen of my smart phone.  So in the daily real world the logo lock is a pain to use (to me).  I have also been reading how these locks break.  The bag would be ruined if that happened.  So, in summary, the Florentine leather is gorgeous, the Amelie silhouette is nice, but the logo lock is a deal breaker for me.   I returned the bag today.


I completely understand. Sorry it didn’t work....


----------



## Nana61256

Bagmedic said:


> Glad you test drove it around and made your decision.  Little things like this can be deal breakers for keeping a bag.  I have found I'm happiest with a zipper and hate when I have to move a flap or strap to get in my bag.  I have the Toscana side zip satchel and while it is beautiful, thinking I am going to return it due to the closure, too.  It also has some "stretch marks" in the coloring on  one side that sort of bothers me.  It isn't terribly noticeable but in certain light.  I have the Toscana domed satchel and love it!  I'm waiting for the satchel with the zipper to arrive on the 3rd and will see what I want to do from there as far as ordering a color on the domed satchel (whatever is left!) and the satchel with a zipper closure.  Wish UPS would hurry up and get here!!!


Easy access to get in my bag is important.  When I first saw the Amelie it did occur to me the logo lock could be an issue.   But, the bag is so gorgeous I talked myself into it.  I also don't like flap bags.  I will wait for the Dooney Cameron to go on sale.  I will get the lovely Florentine leather with that bag, which is about the size of the Zip Zip and the size that I prefer.  Hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## Nebo

immigratty said:


> Since none of my previously posted pics are showing up, and I have significantly narrowed my Dooney collection from what it used to be. It was hard hard HARD, but I needed to revamp my life / bag collection, so now introducing the smaller more streamlined collection:



I love your Altos! Beautiful bags. I would be so worried about marking them. How do DB siggies in canvas hold up? Corner wear etc? Cleaning? 
I see them at TJM all the time, but I worry about wear and tear.


----------



## immigratty

Nebo said:


> I love your Altos! Beautiful bags. I would be so worried about marking them. How do DB siggies in canvas hold up? Corner wear etc? Cleaning?
> I see them at TJM all the time, but I worry about wear and tear.



thank you. i do not baby them. they are pretty decent, I mean I take more care than with flo bags, because they are more structured and rigid.  but good bags.  

canvas, you really have to watch the corners, aand spots. they are ok to clean, but if it's your work horse, the corners will probably wear down. but I still love them, and switch them up.


----------



## Junebug79

Hi! I hope it’s OK to post this question in this thread since apparently I don’t have the privileges to create a new post (I’ve been lurking on TPF for yearsssss but rarely post myself!). I was wondering if someone could identify/give me a style name for this D&B card case I have. My mother gave it to me years ago & I only started using it recently as I’ve swiched to carrying smaller handbags & thus needed a smaller wallet. It’s the perfect size for my ID & my debit card/some cash in the front flap pocket & all the rest of my cards in the inside zipper compartment. The zipper pull fell off yesterday & I’d been thinking about looking for a new one anyway to see if they came in different prints but I can’t find anything exactly in this style on the D&B website or QVC (which I think is where my mom got it, that’s where she buys everything, lol). Everything similar seems to be a larger wristlet or a smaller coin purse with a zipper on the front instead of the open flap. Anyone have any ideas what this was called so I can maybe look on eBay? Thanks for any help!


----------



## MrsKC

Junebug79 said:


> Hi! I hope it’s OK to post this question in this thread since apparently I don’t have the privileges to create a new post (I’ve been lurking on TPF for yearsssss but rarely post myself!). I was wondering if someone could identify/give me a style name for this D&B card case I have. My mother gave it to me years ago & I only started using it recently as I’ve swiched to carrying smaller handbags & thus needed a smaller wallet. It’s the perfect size for my ID & my debit card/some cash in the front flap pocket & all the rest of my cards in the inside zipper compartment. The zipper pull fell off yesterday & I’d been thinking about looking for a new one anyway to see if they came in different prints but I can’t find anything exactly in this style on the D&B website or QVC (which I think is where my mom got it, that’s where she buys everything, lol). Everything similar seems to be a larger wristlet or a smaller coin purse with a zipper on the front instead of the open flap. Anyone have any ideas what this was called so I can maybe look on eBay? Thanks for any help!
> 
> View attachment 3929059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929061


Hi there, I really think that was part of a Spring TSV on QVC several years ago. I think it went with this bag (different color, of course).

https://www.ebay.com/i/201675698475?chn=ps&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fi%252F201675698475%253Fchn%253Dps%26itemid%3D201675698475%26targetid%3D377140923341%26device%3Dm%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9016359%26poi%3D%26campaignid%3D961392611%26adgroupid%3D50351744520%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-377140923341%26abcId%3D1129816%26merchantid%3D114723328%26gclid%3DEAIaIQobChMI6bb05sPL2AIVZirTCh3wTQwuEAQYAyABEgL3-_D_BwE%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1412194556676

There is also one listed on Poshmark with the three pieces together: bag, coin/card case and key fob.


----------



## LMMAJM

BadWolf10 said:


> Woohoo, I think it worked!!! Thanks foe such a great tip!!
> 
> Before
> View attachment 3910132
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910134


What type of conditioner did you use?


----------



## BadWolf10

LMMAJM said:


> What type of conditioner did you use?


Apple conditioner


Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsKC

I told someone I would post a pic of my Espresso Toscana the next time I carried her. So....here is the pic .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> I told someone I would post a pic of my Espresso Toscana the next time I carried her. So....here is the pic .


Hi KC!
She's beautiful! I hope you're staying as warm as you can!


----------



## momjules

MrsKC said:


> I told someone I would post a pic of my Espresso Toscana the next time I carried her. So....here is the pic .



Very beautiful!!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi KC!
> She's beautiful! I hope you're staying as warm as you can!


Thanks RN—trying to stay warm....supposed to warm up a bit this weekend.


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Very beautiful!!


Thanks MJ!!!


----------



## DooneyDog

Dooneysta said:


> Most of my Dooneys... there are a few small pieces like key fobs and a Big Duck coin purse, etc, that aren't here, a Brenna that hadn't made it back from QVC at the time (urrg, got a used bag missing pieces that they charged full price for...naw), and a dB fobbed hobo sac coming from eBay, etc...
> 
> There are twenty five here, I think...I've given away thirty or forty more over the last twenty years...I'd pass them on to friends or family or donate them to fundraiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garage sales...I wish I hadn't because now I know how valuable some of them were AND I can't believe I never knew about the trade in program till I started lurking here...
> 
> Anyway I am fond of dear Dooney!


WOW! they are amazing!


----------



## DooneyDog

BadWolf10 said:


> Sloan in Desert is here!! I am so conflicted!! I LOVE this color!!  And the shape is gorgeous. But the zipper keeps hitting my arm. Wondering if that will slouch more with use..... pebble grain softens so nicely.
> 
> And here she is next to pebble grain hobo in desert.


She is gorgeous! I love the braided handle


----------



## DooneyDog

Brendutch said:


> Hello ladies! Mrs. Python just arrived today, and I am speechless. It took forever to arrive, since I ordered last month during the 12 ( or 14)days of Dooney. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566090


Stunning!


----------



## DooneyDog

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3620279
> 
> Here she is!  My newest love!  Isn't she gorgeous?


She sure is gorgeous!


----------



## Brendutch

DooneyDog said:


> Stunning!


Oh, thank you! She is the most beautiful bag in my collection ( IMO). 
Still looking like new.


----------



## Caledonia

Junebug79 said:


> Hi! I hope it’s OK to post this question in this thread since apparently I don’t have the privileges to create a new post (I’ve been lurking on TPF for yearsssss but rarely post myself!). I was wondering if someone could identify/give me a style name for this D&B card case I have. My mother gave it to me years ago & I only started using it recently as I’ve swiched to carrying smaller handbags & thus needed a smaller wallet. It’s the perfect size for my ID & my debit card/some cash in the front flap pocket & all the rest of my cards in the inside zipper compartment. The zipper pull fell off yesterday & I’d been thinking about looking for a new one anyway to see if they came in different prints but I can’t find anything exactly in this style on the D&B website or QVC (which I think is where my mom got it, that’s where she buys everything, lol). Everything similar seems to be a larger wristlet or a smaller coin purse with a zipper on the front instead of the open flap. Anyone have any ideas what this was called so I can maybe look on eBay? Thanks for any help!
> 
> View attachment 3929059
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929060
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929061


Found link to original qvc page. I can see why you like it, dimensions of coin case 5" long, most Dooney coin cases are 4.75".  



http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...d-Satchel-with-Accessories.product.A7214.html


----------



## Aelizardo

I only have two


----------



## SeeingRed

My first Dooney’s! The Mimi arrived today, I should get the Lexi next week...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new handbags.  I love the colors you chose.


----------



## momjules

Very nice colors!!


----------



## SeeingRed

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbags.  I love the colors you chose.


Thank you! That is exactly why I choose them. Most of my bags ar quite conservative, blacks, brown/beige... I needed to brighten up a bit for the season!


----------



## SeeingRed

momjules said:


> Very nice colors!!


Thank you! Needed something other than my conservative bags for spring/summer!  Looking forward to trying Doony!


----------



## Doggie Bag

I received Chelsea Shopper and this Gretta medium wristlet yesterday. I can't stop looking at them. So happy with my purchase! Big shout out to D&B Factory Outlet managers Jessica and Nicole for all your consistently fabulous help xox


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Doggie Bag said:


> I received Chelsea Shopper and this Gretta medium wristlet yesterday. I can't stop looking at them. So happy with my purchase! Big shout out to D&B Factory Outlet managers Jessica and Nicole for all your consistently fabulous help xox


Enjoy your new treasures.   The combination of the color/trim is perfect.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Doggie Bag said:


> I received Chelsea Shopper and this Gretta medium wristlet yesterday. I can't stop looking at them. So happy with my purchase! Big shout out to D&B Factory Outlet managers Jessica and Nicole for all your consistently fabulous help xox


I love that, "I can't stop looking at them" feeling!  That's when you know they were meant to be yours. They're beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BadWolf10

Doggie Bag said:


> I received Chelsea Shopper and this Gretta medium wristlet yesterday. I can't stop looking at them. So happy with my purchase! Big shout out to D&B Factory Outlet managers Jessica and Nicole for all your consistently fabulous help xox


I love the color!! And the gretta wallets and wristlets are great, so classy and it looks great with the bag.


----------



## Doggie Bag

BadWolf10 said:


> I love the color!! And the gretta wallets and wristlets are great, so classy and it looks great with the bag.


Thank you so much! I wanted her for a long time but I thought she would be too heavy for me.  She's not light but she's not too heavy either. I can't wait to carry her


----------



## Doggie Bag

RuedeNesle said:


> I love that, "I can't stop looking at them" feeling!  That's when you know they were meant to be yours. They're beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you RuedeNesle   You are so right about that. I want to feel that way about every bag I buy.


----------



## Doggie Bag

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new treasures.   The combination of the color/trim is perfect.


Thank you so much


----------



## Lilybarb

I couldn’t resist the design - tho not a big crossbody person.


----------



## BadWolf10

A better pic of the Derby east west shopper in sunflower from QVC and my new Skylar east west tote in Turquoise from ILD. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## swags

BadWolf10 said:


> A better pic of the Derby east west shopper in sunflower from QVC and my new Skylar east west tote in Turquoise from ILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055945
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Love those bright colors! I checked out the Emerson leather at Dillard's last week, I like it!


----------



## swags

Logo lock love
Taupe belvedere, fog belvedere, Flo natural, burgundy belvedere and hot pink pebbled leather.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> Logo lock love
> Taupe belvedere, fog belvedere, Flo natural, burgundy belvedere and hot pink pebbled leather.


Beautiful collection.  Do you have a favorite leather or color?


----------



## swags

lavenderjunkie said:


> Beautiful collection.  Do you have a favorite leather or color?


I really like belvedere leather. It's soft and great in all the weather I'm exposed to. I love the Florentine leather, it smells amazing but I have to be careful as we are prone to sudden downpours.  I think my favorite color is burgundy, it reminds me of a glass of wine. The taupe is a great neutral, I am looking for a matching taupe boot.
The fog is an off white and while I like it, I hadn't planned on finding the hot pink but I still will use it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

swags said:


> I really like belvedere leather. It's soft and great in all the weather I'm exposed to. I love the Florentine leather, it smells amazing but I have to be careful as we are prone to sudden downpours.  I think my favorite color is burgundy, it reminds me of a glass of wine. The taupe is a great neutral, I am looking for a matching taupe boot.
> The fog is an off white and while I like it, I hadn't planned on finding the hot pink but I still will use it.


Sounds like you have found something to love about all of them.   Enjoy your beautiful LOLO collection.


----------



## BadWolf10

I found this cutie on eBay for 65% off retail and free shipping. This was a dillards exclusive, larger than the small leisure shopper but smaller than the regular leisure shopper. It's a good size without being too big. And lightweight since she is coated cotton. Still waiting for my small leisure shopper in hydrangea blue


----------



## Katiesmama

BadWolf10 said:


> I found this cutie on eBay for 65% off retail and free shipping. This was a dillards exclusive, larger than the small leisure shopper but smaller than the regular leisure shopper. It's a good size without being too big. And lightweight since she is coated cotton. Still waiting for my small leisure shopper in hydrangea blue
> View attachment 4064735


I love this! I passed up a yellow check last year and I’m still kicking myself over it.


----------



## BadWolf10

Katiesmama said:


> I love this! I passed up a yellow check last year and I’m still kicking myself over it.


There is one yellow one like this on eBay. But only 1, it's a decent price too. They are harder and harder to find. Last year I passed up on a red gingham Charleston. This is definitely a better size for me.


----------



## BadWolf10

QVC Hydrangea small leisure shopper in blue, with my light blue Daphne.  [emoji173]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> QVC Hydrangea small leisure shopper in blue, with my light blue Daphne.  [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065989


What a perfect combo to celebrate spring.  Enjoy.


----------



## Katiesmama

BadWolf10 said:


> QVC Hydrangea small leisure shopper in blue, with my light blue Daphne.  [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065989


Gorgeous!


----------



## BadWolf10

BadWolf10 said:


> I found this cutie on eBay for 65% off retail and free shipping. This was a dillards exclusive, larger than the small leisure shopper but smaller than the regular leisure shopper. It's a good size without being too big. And lightweight since she is coated cotton. Still waiting for my small leisure shopper in hydrangea blue
> View attachment 4064735


So, the zipper isn't working well. Oye. So disappointing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> So, the zipper isn't working well. Oye. So disappointing.


Try bar soap or an unlit white candle or wax paper.   Rub one of them lightly over the top, bottom, and teeth of the zipper to lubricate it.  Might help.  The SA in the Dooney stores often use wax paper on stiff zippers.  Very often the combination of a little wax and exercising the zipper rids it of it's stubbornness.   Hope it works for you.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Doggie Bag said:


> I received Chelsea Shopper and this Gretta medium wristlet yesterday. I can't stop looking at them. So happy with my purchase! Big shout out to D&B Factory Outlet managers Jessica and Nicole for all your consistently fabulous help xox



They are lovely and such a nice photo too!


----------



## Diva_k3000

I love my Lexington tote!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Diva_k3000 said:


> I love my Lexington tote!


That's great.   Which size do you have?


----------



## Diva_k3000

lavenderjunkie said:


> That's great.   Which size do you have?


This is the standard tote, not the small.


----------



## BadWolf10

This beauty came today. It's the paige,  but it's a special run for autism awareness. I am in love.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> This beauty came today. It's the paige,  but it's a special run for autism awareness. I am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080691
> View attachment 4080692


I'm glad you love your new handbag.  The link to such a worthy cause is a good thing for Dooney to be involved with.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm glad you love your new handbag.  The link to such a worthy cause is a good thing for Dooney to be involved with.


Both of my kids are on the spectrum,  so it's a subject very near to me.... I think it was done so tastefully as well


----------



## DooneyGal

I added these items to my Dooney collection during the Summer Preview sale. I'd been wanting a small, dressy black purse, and the Mini Janine in black patent was an especially good buy. I chose the Small Lexington Shopper in Caribbean Blue to carry as a Summer work purse. I couldn't resist adding the Continental Clutch and Small Coin Case in the same color. LOVE this set!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DooneyGal said:


> I added these items to my Dooney collection during the Summer Preview sale. I'd been wanting a small, dressy black purse, and the Mini Janine in black patent was an especially good buy. I chose the Small Lexington Shopper in Caribbean Blue to carry as a Summer work purse. I couldn't resist adding the Continental Clutch and Small Coin Case in the same color. LOVE this set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140167
> View attachment 4140168


Enjoy your new Dooney handbags and accessories.   Black patent leather  always a great looking choice.  Just be careful and keep it far away from any aerosol sprays.... hair spray, perfume, room spray, etc and also away from any chemicals.  To my sad experience,  I've found that these things eat thru the top coating of the patent leather and can make tiny little holes in the patent leather.  Otherwise it's an easy bag to enjoy and will look very sharp no matter what clothing you pair it with.

I especially love the Caribbean blue pebbled leather.  I want to add that to my Dooney collection too.  It's such a pretty color.  I'm sure I'll cave and order something in Caribbean blue before the summer is over.  The more I see it,  the harder it is to resist.   Enjoy your small Lexington, wallet, and
coin case.  Having matching accessories is such an elegant look.  I hope it makes you smile every time you open your handbag.


----------



## DooneyGal

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new Dooney handbags and accessories.   Black patent leather  always a great looking choice.  Just be careful and keep it far away from any aerosol sprays.... hair spray, perfume, room spray, etc and also away from any chemicals.  To my sad experience,  I've found that these things eat thru the top coating of the patent leather and can make tiny little holes in the patent leather.  Otherwise it's an easy bag to enjoy and will look very sharp no matter what clothing you pair it with.
> 
> I especially love the Caribbean blue pebbled leather.  I want to add that to my Dooney collection too.  It's such a pretty color.  I'm sure I'll cave and order something in Caribbean blue before the summer is over.  The more I see it,  the harder it is to resist.   Enjoy your small Lexington, wallet, and
> coin case.  Having matching accessories is such an elegant look.  I hope it makes you smile every time you open your handbag.


Hi Lavenderjunkie: 
Thank you for your reply. I love showing off my Dooneys! Thanks too for the heads-up about patent leather. It's been a while since I've owned patent leather.

The photo doesn't do justice to the Caribbean Blue. It is even prettier IRL.  You should cave and order something in that color. I too think matching accessories are an elegant look. I smile every time I open one of my Dooneys!


----------



## Nancy in VA

BadWolf10 said:


> Both of my kids are on the spectrum,  so it's a subject very near to me.... I think it was done so tastefully as well


One of my sons is on the spectrum - thanks for letting me know this exists - I think I am going to buy one


----------



## Gaby Torres

Just sharing because I’m excited about my  Preloved Dooneys. No one else at home understands my excitement.  Any info on them is appreciated since I’m not that familiar with Dooneys


----------



## MrsKC

Gaby Torres said:


> Just sharing because I’m excited about my  Preloved Dooneys. No one else at home understands my excitement.  Any info on them is appreciated since I’m not that familiar with Dooneys


Enjoy your new treasures! We are excited with you!


----------



## Katiesmama

Gaby Torres said:


> Just sharing because I’m excited about my  Preloved Dooneys. No one else at home understands my excitement.  Any info on them is appreciated since I’m not that familiar with Dooneys


Lovely bags! It looks to me like the black ostrich is a Brenna satchel and of course the Florentine satchel is a gorgeous Dooney classic. Enjoy them. We’re excited too!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Gaby Torres said:


> Just sharing because I’m excited about my  Preloved Dooneys. No one else at home understands my excitement.  Any info on them is appreciated since I’m not that familiar with Dooneys



*Gaby*:  enjoy your new (to you) Dooney handbags.  You selected 2 great styles.  The black Ostrich looks like the Barlow I have (same black Ostrich embossed leather).  I love the Dooney exotic embossed leathers like ostrich, croco, and snake.  

The Brenna and the Barlow are twin sisters.   They have been made in different leathers and different trim versions.   The Brenna versions are QVC exclusives,  the Barlow are the versions that Dooney sells elsewhere.  Size dimensions of different Brenna and Barlows vary (sometimes only slightly),  so it's hard to go by the size listed in the name to determine if the particular bags are identical.

Dooney ostrich embossed leather will soften over time with use.   The particular bag you have should maintain it's structure,  but you will notice that the feel of the leather gets softer and more luxurious over time.   Since yours is a pre-owned handbag,  it may already feel softer.
The ostrich embossed Dooney leather is easy wear and easy care.  And since yours is black,  it won't show rain spots or surface dirt.   A damp cloth every once in a while will keep it fresh looking.   The trim/handle is a different leather.  

On any black Dooney if I find any corner wear I use a permanent black Sharpie marker to hide the problem.   Doesn't happen often,  but I like my handbags to look pristine, and black is such an easy color to 'repair' small issues before they become bigger ones.  Just buff the spot before and after.... before to remove surface dirt and after to remove any excess marker so you won't have it rub off onto anything.

Your natural colored handbag looks like the medium Florentine satchel.  Florentine leather is beautiful,  but the surface is untreated by Dooney.   As a result it will absorb moisture or stains.   Many ladies  condition their Florentine handbags before they use them.   Some ladies even treat the Florentine handbags with a water repellant spray.   Your bag looks well loved and might already have been conditioned or otherwise treated.
Apple brand leather conditioners and cleaners are used by many of the ladies here.   There are other brands.  Don't over condition,  especially around handles and stitching as this will weaken the connections and cause problems.

Others have much more experience in cleaning and caring for Florentine leather.   I don't condition new Florentine handbags and only start after they are a few years old.   Dooney doesn't recommend any treatment or conditioning and I don't want to take a chance of an adverse reaction on any new handbag.   Always test first in a hidden spot to be sure your bag won't have a problem with anything you apply.

Enjoy your Dooney treasures.


----------



## Gaby Torres

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Gaby*:  enjoy your new (to you) Dooney handbags.  You selected 2 great styles.  The black Ostrich looks like the Barlow I have (same black Ostrich embossed leather).  I love the Dooney exotic embossed leathers like ostrich, croco, and snake.
> 
> The Brenna and the Barlow are twin sisters.   They have been made in different leathers and different trim versions.   The Brenna versions are QVC exclusives,  the Barlow are the versions that Dooney sells elsewhere.  Size dimensions of different Brenna and Barlows vary (sometimes only slightly),  so it's hard to go by the size listed in the name to determine if the particular bags are identical.
> 
> Dooney ostrich embossed leather will soften over time with use.   The particular bag you have should maintain it's structure,  but you will notice that the feel of the leather gets softer and more luxurious over time.   Since yours is a pre-owned handbag,  it may already feel softer.
> The ostrich embossed Dooney leather is easy wear and easy care.  And since yours is black,  it won't show rain spots or surface dirt.   A damp cloth every once in a while will keep it fresh looking.   The trim/handle is a different leather.
> 
> On any black Dooney if I find any corner wear I use a permanent black Sharpie marker to hide the problem.   Doesn't happen often,  but I like my handbags to look pristine, and black is such an easy color to 'repair' small issues before they become bigger ones.  Just buff the spot before and after.... before to remove surface dirt and after to remove any excess marker so you won't have it rub off onto anything.
> 
> Your natural colored handbag looks like the medium Florentine satchel.  Florentine leather is beautiful,  but the surface is untreated by Dooney.   As a result it will absorb moisture or stains.   Many ladies  condition their Florentine handbags before they use them.   Some ladies even treat the Florentine handbags with a water repellant spray.   Your bag looks well loved and might already have been conditioned or otherwise treated.
> Apple brand leather conditioners and cleaners are used by many of the ladies here.   There are other brands.  Don't over condition,  especially around handles and stitching as this will weaken the connections and cause problems.
> 
> Others have much more experience in cleaning and caring for Florentine leather.   I don't condition new Florentine handbags and only start after they are a few years old.   Dooney doesn't recommend any treatment or conditioning and I don't want to take a chance of an adverse reaction on any new handbag.   Always test first in a hidden spot to be sure your bag won't have a problem with anything you apply.
> 
> Enjoy your Dooney treasures.


Thank you so much for all the great advise.  I will clean them up a bit looks like the previous owner of the Florentine stained it inside hence why take got rid of it (I’m assuming)


----------



## Gaby Torres

MrsKC said:


> Enjoy your new treasures! We are excited with you!


Thank you


----------



## oluchika

My birthday gift to myself. I had been wanting a leather backpack and this was the nicest one I saw during my trip to Las Vegas


----------



## lavenderjunkie

oluchika said:


> My birthday gift to myself. I had been wanting a leather backpack and this was the nicest one I saw during my trip to Las Vegas


Beautiful,  enjoy.


----------



## Caledonia

Hi, all. I'm looking at card cases on Dooney & ILoveDooney and find several leather options. I'm unfamiliar w/ Concord leather, is it similar to Florentine? I like smooth leather, but not the scratches. Pebble, croco, ostrich, toscana - decisions!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Caribbean Blue (love this color) Pebbled Leather keychain wallet!! Yay!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

AManIntoFashion said:


> Caribbean Blue (love this color) Pebbled Leather keychain wallet!! Yay!


Love that Caribbean blue color too.  Enjoy your new  Dooney accessory.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love that Caribbean blue color too.  Enjoy your new  Dooney accessory.



Thank you!!! It's a great color! I hope they use it in more products!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Latest addition to my family  I was brushing up the suede nap to prepare it for a stain repellant spray, and my boyfriend thought I looked like a crazy person brushing my bag!  

This green suede is called "ivy" according to the tag. I love a gorgeous classic green and tan Dooney! I'm sad their  discontinuing the XL courtney sac; I was hoping to pick one up in bone Florentine as my first Florentine Dooney, but I'm happy I got this in ivy suede and I'll enjoy hunting for the perfect Florentine bag for me  Thanks for letting me share my new love!


----------



## Bagmedic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Latest addition to my family  I was brushing up the suede nap to prepare it for a stain repellant spray, and my boyfriend thought I looked like a crazy person brushing my bag!
> 
> This green suede is called "ivy" according to the tag. I love a gorgeous classic green and tan Dooney! I'm sad their  discontinuing the XL courtney sac; I was hoping to pick one up in bone Florentine as my first Florentine Dooney, but I'm happy I got this in ivy suede and I'll enjoy hunting for the perfect Florentine bag for me  Thanks for letting me share my new love!


I have one in red suede....sort of a tomato red.  Maybe I should take it out for early fall since our weather is still summer-like.  Either that or I'm going to use a chalk Coach bag for a few weeks still.  Hard to believe it is Sept but these days any color goes any time of year!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> I have one in red suede....sort of a tomato red.  Maybe I should take it out for early fall since our weather is still summer-like.  Either that or I'm going to use a chalk Coach bag for a few weeks still.  Hard to believe it is Sept but these days any color goes any time of year!


Enjo


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Latest addition to my family  I was brushing up the suede nap to prepare it for a stain repellant spray, and my boyfriend thought I looked like a crazy person brushing my bag!
> 
> This green suede is called "ivy" according to the tag. I love a gorgeous classic green and tan Dooney! I'm sad their  discontinuing the XL courtney sac; I was hoping to pick one up in bone Florentine as my first Florentine Dooney, but I'm happy I got this in ivy suede and I'll enjoy hunting for the perfect Florentine bag for me  Thanks for letting me share my new love!


Enjoy your suede handbags ladies.  I've changed into some Dooney 'fall' inspired accessories.... caramel pebble leather cosmetic case, a cognac colored wallet, and wine color credit card case and lipstick case.  A Dooney pearl ostrich zip zip with russet trim completes the handbag ensemble.      I need more matching accessories.   I've neglected them as I've collected handbags in every color of the rainbow.  The challenge is to find accessories in the right size/style that coordinate with the color of the handbag or it's trim,  but don't clash with the red linings or get lost against the red Dooney lining.

Changing out handbags takes only a few minutes.  Changing out the accessories is much more time consuming.... first finding them all,  then switching out all the contents,  then putting the previously used ones away.   I like to change handbags several times a week.... accessories get switched every 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Bagmedic

I used to not care what the accessories inside my bag were like but now I like them to complement my bag and be a nice surprise when pulling out.  It sparks a creative need to my boring analytical job!  Yes, I agree....finding them and preparing them are the biggest time users.  I have several boxes of items and keep wanting to find an easy way to manage it so I open a drawer and....there they are!  Choose!  I may empty a large drawer in my dresser and make it like Coach's wallet drawers.  I mostly work at home so downsizing my wardrobe, too.


----------



## Bagmedic

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjo
> 
> Enjoy your suede handbags ladies.  I've changed into some Dooney 'fall' inspired accessories.... caramel pebble leather cosmetic case, a cognac colored wallet, and wine color credit card case and lipstick case.  A Dooney pearl ostrich zip zip with russet trim completes the handbag ensemble.      I need more matching accessories.   I've neglected them as I've collected handbags in every color of the rainbow.  The challenge is to find accessories in the right size/style that coordinate with the color of the handbag or it's trim,  but don't clash with the red linings or get lost against the red Dooney lining.
> 
> Changing out handbags takes only a few minutes.  Changing out the accessories is much more time consuming.... first finding them all,  then switching out all the contents,  then putting the previously used ones away.   I like to change handbags several times a week.... accessories get switched every 2 or 3 months.


How has the ostrich zip zip held up?  I see a lizard one at Macy's or Dillards and love the espresso one but then read about wear.  The pearl ostrich sounds interesting!  I'll have to google for photos.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> How has the ostrich zip zip held up?  I see a lizard one at Macy's or Dillards and love the espresso one but then read about wear.  The pearl ostrich sounds interesting!  I'll have to google for photos.



I haven't used the pearl ostrich zip zip too often,  but I have a black Dooney ostrich satchel that I've used for years.   It has held up beautifully.   The leather softened nicely over time.  I have no concerns about wear issues with the Dooney ostrich embossed leathers.   The ostrich bumps stay in place.  I haven't noticed any corner wear,  but that might be a possibility depending on color and style of the handbag.   Black handbags are easy to 'correct' corner wear with a little black sharpie marker.

I did have an issue with a white ostrich Dooney.   The black handles got pressed into the front and back of the handbag and the sealant took off the white color on the bag.   It wasn't an ostrich issue.... but the bag was none the less ruined.   I did a trade in.

As for other Dooney embossed leathers,  those that are flat, seem to wear well.... like lizard and croco.  Some of the snake patterns have raised 'scales' or scales that are cut deeply into the leather. .  Those do not wear well.  It doesn't take much for the raised scales to get rough and start curling up.  It happens with genuine snake handbags as well,  so it's 'authentic' looking.   But I don't like the shabby look.


----------



## BadWolf10

Charleston in Terracotta. I got her during the Labor Day sale on ILD. I love the fall shade. [emoji260] [emoji262] [emoji261] [emoji260]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> Charleston in Terracotta. I got her during the Labor Day sale on ILD. I love the fall shade. [emoji260] [emoji262] [emoji261] [emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188463


*BW*:  perfect color for fall.   Enjoy your new tote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> Charleston in Terracotta. I got her during the Labor Day sale on ILD. I love the fall shade. [emoji260] [emoji262] [emoji261] [emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188463


HI BW! 
Beautiful! Congrats! If I stop carrying CBB's it will be because I bought a Charleston! It's been at the top of my list for a long time and every time I see one, I'm tempted to upsize again.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> HI BW!
> Beautiful! Congrats! If I stop carrying CBB's it will be because I bought a Charleston! It's been at the top of my list for a long time and every time I see one, I'm tempted to upsize again.


I love that it's not a huge bag but holds a lot. And I can see everything when I open it up. This one also has the red lining, which I prefer over the woven pink lining. I am loving her. I keep thinking about downsizing for convenience but then I just can't seem to pull the trigger. Maybe when my kids are grown lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BadWolf10 said:


> I love that it's not a huge bag but holds a lot. And I can see everything when I open it up. This one also has the red lining, which I prefer over the woven pink lining. I am loving her. I keep thinking about downsizing for convenience but then I just can't seem to pull the trigger. Maybe when my kids are grown lol.


 I know what you mean! I always needed a big bag when my children were growing up. 
 The size and the outside zipper pocket are what attracted me to the Charleston. I was carrying a Claremont Dover and it was way too big for my current needs. I needed something smaller for walking and being on crowded buses. I thought the Charleston would be the perfect size tote for me. During my search for a red Charleston, at the best price, I fell in love with Ambler and decided to try to make her work. 6 months later I'm still making adjustments but the leather has softened slightly and some things are easier to fit inside. Still, every now and then I think about the Charleston tote.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> [emoji23] I know what you mean! I always needed a big bag when my children were growing up.
> The size and the outside zipper pocket are what attracted me to the Charleston. I was carrying a Claremont Dover and it was way too big for my current needs. I needed something smaller for walking and being on crowded buses. I thought the Charleston would be the perfect size tote for me. During my search for a red Charleston, at the best price, I fell in love with Ambler and decided to try to make her work. 6 months later I'm still making adjustments but the leather has softened slightly and some things are easier to fit inside. Still, every now and then I think about the Charleston tote.


Twice a year I go on vacation with my bestie. And I always take a huge tote to leave in the car with a crossbody for shopping. It's a good feeling.


----------



## Stephg

My fav - xl Courtney sac in black Florentine. It has turned out to be a fantastic mom bag, I’m awaiting a nylon one and would love another one in Florentine [emoji33]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Stephg said:


> My fav - xl Courtney sac in black Florentine. It has turned out to be a fantastic mom bag, I’m awaiting a nylon one and would love another one in Florentine [emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 4190197


I just got one of these and I LOVE it!!! It's so beautiful in florentine and the nylon would be so hardy. Great pic thanks for sharing


----------



## Laurie Lou

Hey All, I’m recently getting back into Dooney & Bourke after a LONG absence. The last time I carried one, I was in the 7th or 8th grade lol. I recently found these guys on eBay, I’m in love [emoji7]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4200233
> 
> 
> Hey All, I’m recently getting back into Dooney & Bourke after a LONG absence. The last time I carried one, I was in the 7th or 8th grade lol. I recently found these guys on eBay, I’m in love [emoji7]


Enjoy your finds.  And welcome back to Dooney.  You will find many handbags to love.


----------



## Laurie Lou

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your finds.  And welcome back to Dooney.  You will find many handbags to love.



I’ve already got my eyes on a couple more!


----------



## Miss Understood

I haven’t bought many new purses since I retired about ten years ago. I’ve always liked Dooneys and just bought a few on sale. I have a Kendra coming in Calypso and another pebble grain crossbody coming in Key Lime. Here is my current small collection.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Miss Understood said:


> I haven’t bought many new purses since I retired about ten years ago. I’ve always liked Dooneys and just bought a few on sale. I have a Kendra coming in Calypso and another pebble grain crossbody coming in Key Lime. Here is my current small collection.


I love the Calypso and key lime colors.   Enjoy your Dooney collection.


----------



## Katiesmama

My side zip toscana satchel. Her interior is leather lined also.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4215017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My side zip toscana satchel. Her interior is leather lined also.


She's beautiful!


----------



## Lilybarb

@Katiesmama - Gorgeous Florentine! I see you have the long strap on. Alot of complaints regarding those straps but personally I like the look and especially the comfort of the strap. That’s the only long strap I keep on any of my bags (florentine front pocket) full time. Looks great on your bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4215017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My side zip toscana satchel. Her interior is leather lined also.


Enjoy your beautiful handbag.   I love the color and the details of the Toscana collection handbags.


----------



## Katiesmama

Lilybarb said:


> @Katiesmama - Gorgeous Florentine! I see you have the long strap on. Alot of complaints regarding those straps but personally I like the look and especially the comfort of the strap. That’s the only long strap I keep on any of my bags (florentine front pocket) full time. Looks great on your bag!


I’ll be honest, I wasn’t sure about that strap and couldn’t figure out why they chose that webbed one for that bag, but it doesn’t bother me when I’m wearing it. I prefer satchels but also want the ease of the shoulder strap, as long as it can be adjusted. Can’t do crossbody.


----------



## Lilybarb

@Katiesmama - no can’t do crossbody unless very light & very small crossbody, like the nylon pochette.
That webbed strap is sooo comfortable as a shoulder strap! And it looks European as others have stated - as if I would know...bwah-ha-ha!


----------



## Lilybarb

True red. I love the slim wallets.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> True red. I love the slim wallets.
> View attachment 4217142


I love them! I have this wallet in red also. Below is an old picture I posted in 2016. But I've really been thinking about this wallet lately because a friend bought one in black about a month ago and it made me want to pull out mine. Now that I'm carrying a slightly bigger bag than my Ambler I think I can use it now. It won't match the bag but at least I can carry it for a while.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I love them! I have this wallet in red also. Below is an old picture I posted in 2016. But I've really been thinking about this wallet lately because a friend bought one in black about a month ago and it made me want to pull out mine. Now that I'm carrying a slightly bigger bag than my Ambler I think I can use it now. It won't match the bag but at least I can carry it for a while.
> View attachment 4217303


@RuedeNesle - hey that looks great! Cannot tell in pic they don’t match had you not said so! Aren’t the frame clasp pouches nice - so handy!
 Rue, is there a wallet or accessories thread I haven’t found? I am hesitant to mix wallets & wristlets w/the bag threads. I got new wallets in to show off.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle - hey that looks great! Cannot tell in pic they don’t match had you not said so! Aren’t the frame clasp pouches nice - so handy!
> Rue, is there a wallet or accessories thread I haven’t found? I am hesitant to mix wallets & wristlets w/the bag threads. I got new wallets in to show off.


Thanks! Sorry for the confusion. The wallet does match the bag in the picture, but it doesn't match the bag I'm carrying now. I wanted to carry it anyway, but after I wrote my post I took the wallet out the drawer and it's still too big for my new CBB. 
Someone started a thread a while back dedicated to Accessories. It hasn't been posted to in a long while. I'm not sure how far back it is.  We are very happy to see wallets and wristlets along with handbags! Please feel free to share your new Dooney wallets in any of the Dooney threads.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! Sorry for the confusion. The wallet does match the bag in the picture, but it doesn't match the bag I'm carrying now. I wanted to carry it anyway, but after I wrote my post I took the wallet out the drawer and it's still too big for my new CBB.
> Someone started a thread a while back dedicated to Accessories. It hasn't been posted to in a long while. I'm not sure how far back it is.  We are very happy to see wallets and wristlets along with handbags! Please feel free to share your new Dooney wallets in any of the Dooney threads.


Oooh so this bag & pouch do match. I looked really closely and it looked like it matched, but I thought if she says it doesn’t then it doesn’t. LOL!


----------



## Lilybarb

Seeing red...all Dooney except the bucket bag on the right which is an old friend. There is a red Mary excluded as it seems to be MIA.  RuedeNesle, the not quite red AWL is in the group (teehee) too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Seeing red...all Dooney except the bucket bag on the right which is an old friend. There is a red Mary excluded as it seems to be MIA.  RuedeNesle, the not quite red AWL is in the group (teehee) too.
> View attachment 4221575


I love your collection of red bags!  The not quite red AWL does stand out. The color, compared to the other red bags makes it almost looks like a red nylon bag because the red on it is not as deep and rich.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Seeing red...all Dooney except the bucket bag on the right which is an old friend. There is a red Mary excluded as it seems to be MIA.  RuedeNesle, the not quite red AWL is in the group (teehee) too.
> View attachment 4221575


Beautiful red handbag collection.  I'm sorting my handbags to move the fall/winter colors forward and the spring/summer ones to the back.  I seem to have acquired quite a few red Dooneys over the years too.  

 I'm sorry I can't post pics,  but I have a red Toscana large domed satchel and a red Toscana small front pocket satchel.   Also a 'red' pebbled leather zip zip.   And there is a Brahmin croco embossed medium Duxbury.   They have quite a few red variations, different shades each year.    I'll have to check the tag to see what the red I have is called.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Seeing red...all Dooney except the bucket bag on the right which is an old friend. There is a red Mary excluded as it seems to be MIA.  RuedeNesle, the not quite red AWL is in the group (teehee) too.
> View attachment 4221575


I remember when they introduced Miss Mary,  years ago.  It was a very popular style, and some ladies bought several colors.  I think the strap design was one of the features that made it so popular.    Dooney reintroduced Mary again recently.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> Seeing red...all Dooney except the bucket bag on the right which is an old friend. There is a red Mary excluded as it seems to be MIA.  RuedeNesle, the not quite red AWL is in the group (teehee) too.
> View attachment 4221575





RuedeNesle said:


> I love your collection of red bags!  The not quite red AWL does stand out. The color, compared to the other red bags makes it almost looks like a red nylon bag because the red on it is not as deep and rich.


@RuedeNesle  - poor AWL, the oddball.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle  - poor AWL, the oddball.


 She's not an oddball, she has her own way of standing out!


----------



## Lilybarb

I ordered a small Dani crossbody specifically for really wet weather, so I put my Rainy day Dooneys together:


----------



## catex22

Two new additions to my Zip Zip family,
Blush and Chestnut + Midnight


----------



## brightblonde

Lilybarb said:


> I ordered a small Dani crossbody specifically for really wet weather, so I put my Rainy day Dooneys together:



Nice ... I also got a new Dani on sale


----------



## Lilybarb

@brightblonde - I wanna see. What color?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

catex22 said:


> View attachment 4230071
> View attachment 4230072
> View attachment 4230073
> 
> Two new additions to my Zip Zip family,
> Blush and Chestnut + Midnight


Love your new zip zip additions.   How big is your zip zip family?
Do you have a complete rainbow of colors?
I love the zip zip and if you include all the different iterations (pebble leather, saffiano, croc embossed, woven embossed, etc. ) I think I could open a zip zip museum.    I know I'm missing a few colors.... but.... I have a good start at a rainbow.


----------



## catex22

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love your new zip zip additions.   How big is your zip zip family?
> Do you have a complete rainbow of colors?
> I love the zip zip and if you include all the different iterations (pebble leather, saffiano, croc embossed, woven embossed, etc. ) I think I could open a zip zip museum.    I know I'm missing a few colors.... but.... I have a good start at a rainbow.



Thank you! Just these three for now. There are a couple brighter colors I’ve been eyeing but I’m steadily approaching ban island.  Your collection sounds amazing! A zip zip museum would be heaven


----------



## brightblonde

Lilybarb said:


> @brightblonde - I wanna see. What color?




Hi.  I got Dani in navy nylon.  It's light & roomy.  Fits a lot for a small bag.  And was only $49 on sale.  I also got a red can holder to Velcro inside as a water bottle holder.


----------



## Bagmedic

catex22 said:


> View attachment 4230071
> View attachment 4230072
> View attachment 4230073
> 
> Two new additions to my Zip Zip family,
> Blush and Chestnut + Midnight


Love the zip zip!  An easy bag to wear and holds a lot more than it looks!  I want another color for winter and was thinking of black/black.  I have dark grey and cranberry for winter and a tucker plaid bitsy bag that I adore.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Bagmedic said:


> Love the zip zip!  An easy bag to wear and holds a lot more than it looks!  I want another color for winter and was thinking of black/black.  I have dark grey and cranberry for winter and a tucker plaid bitsy bag that I adore.


Zip zips are easy to collect   What about French Blue (an all year round color)  or an IVY or Forest green (beautiful for fall/winter)?   Don't forget about red or a mid-tone purple.   So many pretty colors.  And then there are all the shades of tan/caramel/saddle/brown if those are in your comfort zone.
Of course,  black/black is a classic and you will then have a handbag that works for dress and casual and every occasion.   Find a great sale and have fun.


----------



## fendifemale

Left to me by my dear mom.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

fendifemale said:


> Left to me by my dear mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239278


Enjoy using your Dooney satchel.  I hope it brings you good memories too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> Left to me by my dear mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239278


HI FF!
It's a beautiful bag, and I hope it brings beautiful memories.


----------



## fendifemale

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy using your Dooney satchel.  I hope it brings you good memories too.


It does. I used her all spring and summer. She's in her dust bag now and I'm wearing her brother.


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> HI FF!
> It's a beautiful bag, and I hope it brings beautiful memories.


Thanks RuedeNesle! It does.


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## fendifemale




----------



## lavenderjunkie

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4270067


FF:  lovely handbags.  Enjoy using them.


----------



## fendifemale

lavenderjunkie said:


> FF:  lovely handbags.  Enjoy using them.


Thank you!


----------



## Lilybarb

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4270065


Hey ff, is your bag in desert or natural? Gorgeous!


----------



## BadWolf10

I took advantage of the Black Friday and 13 days of Dooney sales. Pebble Grain Cooper in Chocolate and Harrison hobo in Melon. The pic makes the


----------



## momjules

BadWolf10 said:


> I took advantage of the Black Friday and 13 days of Dooney sales. Pebble Grain Cooper in Chocolate and Harrison hobo in Melon. The pic makes the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276679



Hi!
I have the cooper in pebble chocolate too! I love the bag! 
I also have the Harrison from a few years ago. 
I’m glad it’s back!
Enjoy !!!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I took advantage of the Black Friday and 13 days of Dooney sales. Pebble Grain Cooper in Chocolate and Harrison hobo in Melon. The pic makes the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276679


Harrison is so pretty in that color! Cooper looks like its shy. 
Great bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I took advantage of the Black Friday and 13 days of Dooney sales. Pebble Grain Cooper in Chocolate and Harrison hobo in Melon. The pic makes the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276679


Enjoy your new handbags.   Looks like your Cooper collection is growing.  
Can you describe the melon color?   It's very pretty in the picture,  but on my monitor I see a golden yellow.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbags.   Looks like your Cooper collection is growing.
> Can you describe the melon color?   It's very pretty in the picture,  but on my monitor I see a golden yellow.


I couldnt get the flash to cooperate, lol. .  It is less yellow than the pic. Warmer with a just a touch more orange. Not quite into Apricot territory, but definitely just past yellow on the color spectrum.  I don't know why my camera can't capture the color. It's a unique color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BadWolf10 said:


> I couldnt get the flash to cooperate, lol. .  It is less yellow than the pic. Warmer with a just a touch more orange. Not quite into Apricot territory, but definitely just past yellow on the color spectrum.  I don't know why my camera can't capture the color. It's a unique color.


Sounds like the color of dandelion pebbled leather small satchel I just got.
Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## BadWolf10

lavenderjunkie said:


> Sounds like the color of dandelion pebbled leather small satchel I just got.
> Enjoy your new handbag.


I would say it's very very close to dandelion. Such a happy color. Enjoy your satchel [emoji4]


----------



## fendifemale

Lilybarb said:


> Hey ff, is your bag in desert or natural? Gorgeous!


Hey Lily! Its Caramel. I'm thinking of getting tge matching Milly.


----------



## Ellen Marie

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbags.   Looks like your Cooper collection is growing.
> Can you describe the melon color?   It's very pretty in the picture,  but on my monitor I see a golden yellow.


Do you have a full picture of your Cooper collection? And is the style very easy to carry?


----------



## BadWolf10

Ellen Marie said:


> Do you have a full picture of your Cooper collection? And is the style very easy to carry?


I don't have a picture of all of them. I love the style. It sits close to the body but has a nice strap drop. It slouches nicely but doesn't fall over when you set it down. It's a very nice design.


----------



## addiemae

My favorite out of my two Dooney's. Alto Elisabetta, $650 bag that I found for $99 new. The only issue is that I've had it less than a year and the front leather (behind the strap, visible in the picture) is really starting to crack! I'm not sure what to do about it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

addiemae said:


> My favorite out of my two Dooney's. Alto Elisabetta, $650 bag that I found for $99 new. The only issue is that I've had it less than a year and the front leather (behind the strap, visible in the picture) is really starting to crack! I'm not sure what to do about it.


Just beautiful!! I'm not seeing any cracking though. I don't think you're supposed to condition the alto leather, but I have done some light conditioning and never had problems. Perhaps others may have tips?


----------



## Noziba

While going through the purses in my closet, I didn't realize I had acquired a little collection of D&B all-weather leather bags! Just wanted to share with you all!


----------



## Dooneysta

Noziba said:


> While going through the purses in my closet, I didn't realize I had acquired a little collection of D&B all-weather leather bags! Just wanted to share with you all!


Beautiful...! All beautiful, but the knapsack especially! Eyeing them covetously and reminding myself to look up my eBay logon info...


----------



## Noziba

Dooneysta said:


> Beautiful...! All beautiful, but the knapsack especially! Eyeing them covetously and reminding myself to look up my eBay logon info...



Thank you! It's my mother's actually! 2/4 I've swiped from her. LOL


----------



## Dooneysta

Noziba said:


> While going through the purses in my closet, I didn't realize I had acquired a little collection of D&B all-weather leather bags! Just wanted to share with you all!





Noziba said:


> Thank you! It's my mother's actually! 2/4 I've swiped from her. LOL


I swiped my first one from my mom in like, 1991 or 1992, I still have it too!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I don't have a picture of all of them. I love the style. It sits close to the body but has a nice strap drop. It slouches nicely but doesn't fall over when you set it down. It's a very nice design.


@BadWolf10, just wanted to totally agree with your Cooper assessment! I believe it’s the most comfortable shoulder bag I own, - would have one in every color if possible. Plus the pebble leather version takes really rough handling & maintains its just purchased look, always stands up beautifully like you said, & smushes down close to the body while carrying. Dooney did a superb job on the design!


----------



## fendifemale

addiemae said:


> My favorite out of my two Dooney's. Alto Elisabetta, $650 bag that I found for $99 new. The only issue is that I've had it less than a year and the front leather (behind the strap, visible in the picture) is really starting to crack! I'm not sure what to do about it.


She's gorgeous! Maybe a cobbler or leather doctor can help you.


----------



## kithrobyn

I found this one while thrifting the other day.  Does anyone know the style and around when it was made?  I've been googling with little success.  Thank you


----------



## FloraDB

My midnight blue Teardrop. Can’t stop carrying it! It has the front cell phone pocket, the size is just right for the occasional diaper, wipes or kid’s snacks. I really don’t know why it was discontinued. I bang it up with the kids and all and the pebbled leather is just so durable there isn’t a scratch on it. I did have to scrape off/wipe off unknown food items off of it  a few times  And it goes back to looking like new. I did slather Apple coonditioner on the Vachetta trim 3 times now and it darkened it but not patchy at all but more like an even finish. Now it’s not dry-looking but healthy-looking, if it makes sense.


----------



## princess69

Natural Russel


----------



## accessorygirl2

kithrobyn said:


> I found this one while thrifting the other day.  Does anyone know the style and around when it was made?  I've been googling with little success.  Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4345611



I had a similar Dooney hobo in 2006/2007. Mine was croco in the color honey. They also made them in the pebbled cowhide you have there. After the popularity of the IT bags in the early 2000s, they started using that hanging duck charm on many of their bags.


----------



## BadWolf10

My new natural Hattie along for the ride today running errands and dr appointments. I am in love. I am actually pretty content with my collection right now after adding her. [emoji175] [emoji173] [emoji175] [emoji7]


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> My new natural Hattie along for the ride today running errands and dr appointments. I am in love. I am actually pretty content with my collection right now after adding her. [emoji175] [emoji173] [emoji175] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361846


That is a simply a Lovely bag - in all ways!


----------



## fendifemale

BadWolf10 said:


> My new natural Hattie along for the ride today running errands and dr appointments. I am in love. I am actually pretty content with my collection right now after adding her. [emoji175] [emoji173] [emoji175] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361846


I wanted the steel blue one but it sold out.


----------



## BadWolf10

fendifemale said:


> I wanted the steel blue one but it sold out.


That was a gorgeous color.... maybe they will bring it back around , I will cross my fingers!


----------



## fendifemale

BadWolf10 said:


> That was a gorgeous color.... maybe they will bring it back around , I will cross my fingers!


Someone said it was at the outlets but I live too far away from the one in my state.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

fendifemale said:


> Someone said it was at the outlets but I live too far away from the one in my state.


You can call any Dooney outlet... not matter how far from where you live.  Some bags can be shipped (not all,  and not in all colors, and it changes over time).   They charge a flat fee for shipping ($7.50,  last time I checked).  It helps to know the style # and name of the bag you are looking for, and the color.   But you can call and ask if they have any 'pebbled leather hobos in a certain color' or any 'Florentine bags in steel blue'  etc.   They check the style # on the Dooney or ILD sites to be sure it's what you want.... style names can be too similar.   Also ask about return policies for what ever you order.
And,  don't call just before closing or on a busy weekend or holiday.   Other times you can get great service from most outlets.    Just remember,  they are not QVC or Macy's, etc.  so it's best not to buy from an outlet for a 'look see' on a bag.   Even if it's returnable,  check to be sure they will credit your credit card and not issue a store credit.
The key advantage of buying from a Dooney outlet,  even by phone,  aside from price,  is you can ask the sales associate to look over the bag and tell you if there are any defects or issues.... is the color even,  is it smooth or pebbled, is the texture even,  do the zippers all work smoothly, etc.    Most outlet bags are the same quality as those in a department store.   But mass produced items aren't all perfect in today's world.


----------



## princess69

Moss Smith


----------



## Nancy in VA

BadWolf10 said:


> My new natural Hattie along for the ride today running errands and dr appointments. I am in love. I am actually pretty content with my collection right now after adding her. [emoji175] [emoji173] [emoji175] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361846


I saw that one in the Ellenton Dooney outlet today - really great leather


----------



## Nancy in VA

Noziba said:


> While going through the purses in my closet, I didn't realize I had acquired a little collection of D&B all-weather leather bags! Just wanted to share with you all!


Are they Made in USA?


----------



## Nancy in VA

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4370847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moss Smith


Love the color


----------



## diamond2171

FloraDB said:


> My midnight blue Teardrop. Can’t stop carrying it! It has the front cell phone pocket, the size is just right for the occasional diaper, wipes or kid’s snacks. I really don’t know why it was discontinued. I bang it up with the kids and all and the pebbled leather is just so durable there isn’t a scratch on it. I did have to scrape off/wipe off unknown food items off of it  a few times  And it goes back to looking like new. I did slather Apple coonditioner on the Vachetta trim 3 times now and it darkened it but not patchy at all but more like an even finish. Now it’s not dry-looking but healthy-looking, if it makes sense.




http://www.londonluggageshop.com/cart/search.php?mode=search&page=1

has alot of older dooneys


----------



## princess69

Nancy in VA said:


> Love the color


Thank you.


----------



## Lilybarb

Seeing Springer’s lovely bag and doodle fob reminded me of the Dooney fobs I’ve managed to snare but usually end up forgetting to attach. Took a pic to add to the handbag file so I won’t be always forgetting them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Seeing Springer’s lovely bag and doodle fob reminded me of the Dooney fobs I’ve managed to snare but usually end up forgetting to attach. Took a pic to add to the handbag file so I won’t be always forgetting them.


Mornin' LB! 
I LOVE all your charms! I went through a charm phase, but I bought mostly Juicy Couture charms, which don't hold up well with the way I handle my bags. (Throwing them in the car, or squeezing in the small desk I had at my job, etc.) Something would always fall off. I think I'm down to one (gifted to me a couple of years ago) complete JC charm, mostly because I'm scared to put it on my bag.  I have one MK "Bells" charm I love, but I keep it on my Coach Tyler bag that I use for my carry-on. Your collection, which includes the charm @Springer has on her bag, has inspired to start collecting D&B charms! This will be my new (renewed) obsession!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

LB and RN:   love what you have.   Wear and enjoy your charms if they make you smile.  I have a long history of 'saving' things I love and then as the years pass I realize they no longer bring me pleasure to use or own.   What a waste of money....  don't be afraid of 'wearing something out'.... use it and get your moneys worth.


----------



## Lilybarb

I 





RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LB!
> I LOVE all your charms! I went through a charm phase, but I bought mostly Juicy Couture charms, which don't hold up well with the way I handle my bags. (Throwing them in the car, or squeezing in the small desk I had at my job, etc.) Something would always fall off. I think I'm down to one (gifted to me a couple of years ago) complete JC charm, mostly because I'm scared to put it on my bag.  I have one MK "Bells" charm I love, but I keep it on my Coach Tyler bag that I use for my carry-on. Your collection, which includes the charm @Springer has on her bag, has inspired to start collecting D&B charms! This will be my new (renewed) obsession!


A new obsession for you - something we all need! Some say the charms trend is gone but I do love purse doo-dads (tho tend forget them) but refuse to spend alot for any of them. Dooney fobs are quite reasonable and are Very sturdy. I got carried away & bought a Bunch of flower charms from an Etsy seller made partly leather partly plastic, nothing to scratch the bag - will be happy to send you some.  Many more than I’ll ever carry. I also ordered 3 from Anuschka that are quite pretty & inexpensive. Don’t care for Anuschka bags - so busy - but their wallets, umbrellas and small items are beautiful. I’ll post a pic in the Non-Dooney favorite thread. But use your charms - we don’t care if it’s on trend or not!


----------



## fendifemale

lavenderjunkie said:


> You can call any Dooney outlet... not matter how far from where you live.  Some bags can be shipped (not all,  and not in all colors, and it changes over time).   They charge a flat fee for shipping ($7.50,  last time I checked).  It helps to know the style # and name of the bag you are looking for, and the color.   But you can call and ask if they have any 'pebbled leather hobos in a certain color' or any 'Florentine bags in steel blue'  etc.   They check the style # on the Dooney or ILD sites to be sure it's what you want.... style names can be too similar.   Also ask about return policies for what ever you order.
> And,  don't call just before closing or on a busy weekend or holiday.   Other times you can get great service from most outlets.    Just remember,  they are not QVC or Macy's, etc.  so it's best not to buy from an outlet for a 'look see' on a bag.   Even if it's returnable,  check to be sure they will credit your credit card and not issue a store credit.
> The key advantage of buying from a Dooney outlet,  even by phone,  aside from price,  is you can ask the sales associate to look over the bag and tell you if there are any defects or issues.... is the color even,  is it smooth or pebbled, is the texture even,  do the zippers all work smoothly, etc.    Most outlet bags are the same quality as those in a department store.   But mass produced items aren't all perfect in today's world.


I think i definitely will do this. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## momjules

Love charms!!!
Happy spring!


----------



## the_baglover

Lilybarb said:


> I
> A new obsession for you - something we all need! Some say the charms trend is gone but I do love purse doo-dads (tho tend forget them) but refuse to spend alot for any of them. Dooney fobs are quite reasonable and are Very sturdy. I got carried away & bought a Bunch of flower charms from an Etsy seller made partly leather partly plastic, nothing to scratch the bag - will be happy to send you some.  Many more than I’ll ever carry. I also ordered 3 from Anuschka that are quite pretty & inexpensive. Don’t care for Anuschka bags - so busy - but their wallets, umbrellas and small items are beautiful. I’ll post a pic in the Non-Dooney favorite thread. But use your charms - we don’t care if it’s on trend or not!


Would you mind mentioning the Etsy seller's name?


----------



## ford8161

Got these two beauties in the post yesterday! I'm obsessed.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

ford8161 said:


> Got these two beauties in the post yesterday! I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378961
> View attachment 4378962


Enjoy your new Dooneys.   The Dillen satchel has always been one of my favorites, along with the Florentine.   I love the leather and the duck logo on the Dillen satchel.   And that style satchel is very functional for me.


----------



## BadWolf10

ford8161 said:


> Got these two beauties in the post yesterday! I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378961
> View attachment 4378962


Gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ford8161 said:


> Got these two beauties in the post yesterday! I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378961
> View attachment 4378962


They're beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Lilybarb

the_baglover said:


> Would you mind mentioning the Etsy seller's name?


No I don’t mind. Let me get into my Etsy acct & I’ll look it up. Shall get back to you.


----------



## Lilybarb

Lilybarb said:


> No I don’t mind. Let me get into my Etsy acct & I’ll look it up. Shall get back to you.


@the_baglover, the etsy seller is flowerbyleatherE, shop owner is Eva. She’s super. She even named a flower charm after me lol.


----------



## the_baglover

Lilybarb said:


> @the_baglover, the etsy seller is flowerbyleatherE, shop owner is Eva. She’s super. She even named a flower charm after me lol.


Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

catex22 said:


> View attachment 4230071
> View attachment 4230072
> View attachment 4230073
> 
> Two new additions to my Zip Zip family,
> Blush and Chestnut + Midnight


Love all of these.  I tend to like the darker colors in the zip zip but love the blush!


----------



## Lilybarb

While in search of a particular bag, I decided to put the Coopers together in storage.  Might as well get a group shot too....
Left to right - red, strawberry, caramel & pink in front.


----------



## MrsKC

Lilybarb said:


> While in search of a particular bag, I decided to put the Coopers together in storage.  Might as well get a group shot too....
> Left to right - red, strawberry, caramel & pink in front.


Oh those are lovely!
Great family shot! I have yet to carry mine—so much rain here.


----------



## Ellen Marie

Do lovely!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> While in search of a particular bag, I decided to put the Coopers together in storage.  Might as well get a group shot too....
> Left to right - red, strawberry, caramel & pink in front.


LB:  love your colorful Cooper family.   And it's nice to be able to compare the red, strawberry and pink in the same photo with the same lighting.


----------



## paruparo

Was looking for a white bag for summer, and came across these two. Did not own a Dooney before although I see it often here where i live. But i am liking these two so far! The white is a N/S tote and the tan is an E/W style tote. Love that i can dress it up a bit with scarves and bandeaus!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> While in search of a particular bag, I decided to put the Coopers together in storage.  Might as well get a group shot too....
> Left to right - red, strawberry, caramel & pink in front.


Love all those coopers!![emoji173]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> While in search of a particular bag, I decided to put the Coopers together in storage.  Might as well get a group shot too....
> Left to right - red, strawberry, caramel & pink in front.


I love the Coopers!


----------



## RuedeNesle

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4422585
> View attachment 4422586
> View attachment 4422581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking for a white bag for summer, and came across these two. Did not own a Dooney before although I see it often here where i live. But i am liking these two so far! The white is a N/S tote and the tan is an E/W style tote. Love that i can dress it up a bit with scarves and bandeaus!


Beautiful Summer bags! Enjoy your first Dooney bags!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4422585
> View attachment 4422586
> View attachment 4422581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking for a white bag for summer, and came across these two. Did not own a Dooney before although I see it often here where i live. But i am liking these two so far! The white is a N/S tote and the tan is an E/W style tote. Love that i can dress it up a bit with scarves and bandeaus!


That's very creative.  You have given me some ideas.   I own the E/W Derby tote in grass green.  Enjoy your new Dooney handbags.

BTW,  the Derby line Dooney handbags (like the ones you own,  and some others) are on sale on I Love Dooney this weekend.... extra $25 off.... in case anyone wants to add a few colors.


----------



## paruparo

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful Summer bags! Enjoy your first Dooney bags!



Thank you! Have only used the white so far, but am excited to take the other one out as well



lavenderjunkie said:


> That's very creative.  You have given me some ideas.   I own the E/W Derby tote in grass green.  Enjoy your new Dooney handbags.
> 
> BTW,  the Derby line Dooney handbags (like the ones you own,  and some others) are on sale on I Love Dooney this weekend.... extra $25 off.... in case anyone wants to add a few colors.



Such a fun way to kind of change it up a bit  next, I’m going to try wrapping the handles. I drew inspiration from all the other ladies I’ve seen with their scarves and bandeaus! Thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## Lilybarb

Like the Cooper family pic, I went in search of a particular color frame pouch (which remains MIA) so I got another group shot.  Wish I had a some shade of pink.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> Like the Cooper family pic, I went in search of a particular color frame pouch (which remains MIA) so I got another group shot.  Wish I had a some shade of pink.


*LB: * a family picture helps you know what your 'relatives' look like.  
And now,  you know when you pounce on a sale and invite another item to
join the 'family'.
Are all your kiss locks the same size?   And how do you use them?


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> *LB: * a family picture helps you know what your 'relatives' look like.
> And now,  you know when you pounce on a sale and invite another item to
> join the 'family'.
> Are all your kiss locks the same size?   And how do you use them?


Yes LJ, I do keep an ever-changing file that I refer to pretty often. These are all the same size just 3 different styles. I use them mainly as wallets but also for tech wires, earphones, just anything small.
Oh - and the only reason I didn't refer to them as kisslocks is because I just came off the Grammar thread and I'm not certain if it's kisslocks, kisslocs, or kiss locks.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Like the Cooper family pic, I went in search of a particular color frame pouch (which remains MIA) so I got another group shot.  Wish I had a some shade of pink.


 I  love these!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> I  love these!


Thank you Rue! Just ordered a fuchsia (saffiano) & a bone.   
Edited to correct typo.  Darn grammar thread!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you Rue! Just ordered a fuchsia (saffiano) & a bone.
> Edited to correct typo.  Darn grammar thread!


I can't wait to see your two new beauties!

 I know, right! I second guess myself on every thing I write now. (Even, "I know, right!" Is it a question mark or an exclamation point, since it's rhetorical? Is it even a grammatically correct sentence? Do people find it annoying or overused? )


----------



## Lilybarb

Thank you Rue! I wasn't going to order anymore "wants" for a long while but Mother's Day is coming up so those two will be from me to me.  
What do you say let's jump off the proper grammar thread and onto the forgiveness bandwagon!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you Rue! I wasn't going to order anymore "wants" for a long while but Mother's Day is coming up so those two will be from me to me.
> What do you say let's jump off the proper grammar thread and onto th*e forgiveness bandwagon! *



 I just jumped on the forgiveness bandwagon!


----------



## BadWolf10

Lilybarb said:


> Thank you Rue! Just ordered a fuchsia (saffiano) & a bone.
> Edited to correct typo.  Darn grammar thread!


Fuchsia will be gorgeous! That color is saffiano is such a brilliant,  saturated color. You will love it! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> Fuchsia will be gorgeous! That color is saffiano is such a brilliant,  saturated color. You will love it! Can't wait to see pics!


@BadWolf10, yes the fuchsia in the saffiiano pics just glows from the page! I personally have never cared much for Dooney saffiano but the brillance of the color can make me overlook it this one time.   The bone will go well with an AWL bag in the summer. Will definitely post pics when received!


----------



## DBLover318

Today in rainy Chicago weather:  Davis Tote in Black Black. I absolutely love this bag and also have it in the Marine color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> @BadWolf10, yes the fuchsia in the saffiiano pics just glows from the page! I personally have never cared much for Dooney saffiano but the brillance of the color can make me overlook it this one time.   The bone will go well with an AWL bag in the summer. Will definitely post pics when received!


*LB*:  saffiano isn't my favorite leather choice,  but for SLG it can make a lot of sense.  The colors look great,  the structure of the leather works well for a SLG,  and with all the handling that SLG get,  it's easy to keep the saffiano clean.  All in all,  a saffiano SLG will look beautiful in your handbag and be functional too.


----------



## shesnochill

paruparo said:


> View attachment 4422585
> View attachment 4422586
> View attachment 4422581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking for a white bag for summer, and came across these two. Did not own a Dooney before although I see it often here where i live. But i am liking these two so far! The white is a N/S tote and the tan is an E/W style tote. Love that i can dress it up a bit with scarves and bandeaus!


Wow these are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Lilybarb

@RuedeNesle and Dooney sisters. We all have favorite styles & the Cooper fits me just fine. Please see my new Cooper in the random picture thread. I am bursting with excitement today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle and Dooney sisters. We all have favorite styles & the Cooper fits me just fine. Please see my new Cooper in the random picture thread. I am bursting with excitement today!


 Congrats!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats!


Only the forum will know pooch is named after the handbag and not Bradley Cooper.


----------



## BadWolf10

I love cooper too!! Which thread is your pic, I wanna see that new beauty


----------



## Lilybarb

BadWolf10 said:


> I love cooper too!! Which thread is your pic, I wanna see that new beauty


  The Random Pictures thread. Little Cooper is a ball of joy and love!


----------



## Lilybarb

I have been going thru my wallet collection to see what I haven't added to my photo file. This zebra and the caldwell haven't been carried yet. I think I'll change into the zebra as the zip around card case I'm carrying now keeps getting lost in the Stanwich I'm carrying. "Hellooo, are you in there?"


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> I have been going thru my wallet collection to see what I haven't added to my photo file. This zebra and the caldwell haven't been carried yet. I think I'll change into the zebra as the zip around card case I'm carrying now keeps getting lost in the Stanwich I'm carrying. "Hellooo, are you in there?"



*LB*:  I have a cosmetic case that matches your zebra wallet.   Easy to find in my handbags.   I try to be sure my SLGs don't match the inside of the handbag. 

 When Dooney used the woven (either br/wh or red/wh) it was easy.  But with all the red linings now,  I haven't used my red SLGs very often.  When the SLGs match the lining they are hard to find,  but also,  I don't like the look. 

On that note,  I don't like the new Dooney blue/white stripped linings.   The fabric is good,  I like blue and white,  but the stripped pattern is too casual for the style of most of the handbags.... I just don't think it works with the look.  I'd rather a sublte woven,  a solid blue, or a DB embossed woven lining.  Oh well,  I can wish.  

How do you lie your Caldwell?  That's one of the few embossed Dooney exotic leathers I haven't gotten..... yet?????  I love snake and lizard and croco and ostrich embossed leathers.   I don't know why I haven't jumped on the Calwell yet.  You wallet looks so rich and elegant.  It's making it hard to stick to my no buy/ low buy plan.     If I can achieve a slooow down,  I'll be way ahead.  So far this year,  ONLY 2 handbags and no SLGs got added to the collection.   We won't talk about last year.... I'd need a new number system to count how many bags I added.


----------



## Lilybarb

Hey @lavenderjunkie!  Thanks for the compliments on the caldwell. That isn't my favourite design of wallet but it is dressy looking & back when everyone was posting on Dooney how gorgeous the Caldwell in blush was, I decided to start small & just see how I like it. I'm not normally an exotic leather lover - no ostrich as it reminds me of pimples  - but the blush color Caldwell & the sheen it has is right pretty.  I am totally with you about the blue stripe interiors. I guess I make too many odd connections of things, but it makes me think of the ticking that they used to cover pillows with waaay back in the day.  It is the exact same stripe!
Only 2 bags so far? You're doing good!  I have changed charge card numbers (& banks) since my debacle with Dooney though I am currently waiting on 2 new wallets. I ordered from ILD as a guest BUT STILL had to email them for a tracking number on one of those as they didn't ship together. Aargh.  It would have to be a really really good discount on a bag that really caught my eye for me to spend money on their website again.
Oh - - and I have the matching cosmetic bag to the zebra wallet too.  They look good together. That's an attractive little bag isn't it?


----------



## Lilybarb

How about that! The mail lady just ran and brought one of the two wallets referenced above. Couldn't resist the pink city leather - thought it would look pretty with my grey toscana satchel or the grey city flynn.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> View attachment 4647874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that! The mail lady just ran and brought one of the two wallets referenced above. Couldn't resist the pink city leather - thought it would look pretty with my grey toscana satchel or the grey city flynn.


It's beautiful! LB!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> View attachment 4647874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that! The mail lady just ran and brought one of the two wallets referenced above. Couldn't resist the pink city leather - thought it would look pretty with my grey toscana satchel or the grey city flynn.



I love the City leather.   Enjoy your new wallet.

Went onto ILD this morning.   Made a list of 8 handbags I wanted.
So far,  I've crossed out 5.  I hope that waiting, and thinking, and distracting myself will help eliminated a few more.   Last time I waited,
a few disappeared from the site.  I hope whomever bought them loves them and I appreciate their help in saving me from buying more.


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the City leather.   Enjoy your new wallet.
> 
> Went onto ILD this morning.   Made a list of 8 handbags I wanted.
> So far,  I've crossed out 5.  I hope that waiting, and thinking, and distracting myself will help eliminated a few more.   Last time I waited,
> a few disappeared from the site.  I hope whomever bought them loves them and I appreciate their help in saving me from buying more.


Saved!


----------



## Daisymbt

Here is my collection, well some of it I should say. I've added quite a few in the last year. I've sold a few too. I've carried Dooney since 1989. Since that time I have purchase less than 10 bags from other designers. I always end up going back to my D & Bs


----------



## RuedeNesle

Daisymbt said:


> Here is my collection, well some of it I should say. I've added quite a few in the last year. I've sold a few too. I've carried Dooney since 1989. Since that time I have purchase less than 10 bags from other designers. I always end up going back to my D & Bs


WOW! What a beautiful, diverse collection!


----------



## Daisymbt

RuedeNesle said:


> WOW! What a beautiful, diverse collection!


Thank you, the "in process of getting my aunts house ready to sell and ripping the wallpaper off" backdrop is not so nice


----------



## RuedeNesle

Daisymbt said:


> Thank you, the "in process of getting my aunts house ready to sell and ripping the wallpaper off" backdrop is not so nice


I was so focused on the bags I didn't see the wall until you mentioned it.  That's how wonderful your collection is!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Daisymbt said:


> Here is my collection, well some of it I should say. I've added quite a few in the last year. I've sold a few too. I've carried Dooney since 1989. Since that time I have purchase less than 10 bags from other designers. I always end up going back to my D & Bs


Amazing collection.  I hope you enjoy using all your D&B items.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Daisymbt said:


> Here is my collection, well some of it I should say. I've added quite a few in the last year. I've sold a few too. I've carried Dooney since 1989. Since that time I have purchase less than 10 bags from other designers. I always end up going back to my D & Bs


 Wow wow wow!  Gorgeous collection, I could have sweet dreams in a bed like that...!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

I thought I had finally gotten all the wallets & things consolidated, then realized that I forgot the makeup bags...& the small drawer with some cheapo wallets...& a few MKors wallets inside the bags.


----------



## Iamminda

Lilybarb said:


> I thought I had finally gotten all the wallets & things consolidated, then realized that I forgot the makeup bags...& the small drawer with some cheapo wallets...& a few MKors wallets inside the bags.



Such a lovely and big collection   And so well organized!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lilybarb said:


> I thought I had finally gotten all the wallets & things consolidated, then realized that I forgot the makeup bags...& the small drawer with some cheapo wallets...& a few MKors wallets inside the bags.


*Lily: * what a beautiful and colorful and organized collection of SLGs you have..
I struggle with how to organize mine.  The 'collection' seems to have grown over time (I think when the light is out they reproduce by themselves  ).  I've sorted by type and that didn't work out efficientlyfor me when I needed to switch.   So now I've redone by color.   We will see how that works out.
I used to be happy with 2 wallets and 2 cosmetic cases.... one for each season.  Somewhere along the line I bought into the notion that I needed to coordinate my SLGs with my handbag and with each other.  It's gotten so much more complicated with so many colors and so many combinations.   But..... seeing everything well organized and coordinated inside my handbag does make me happy.   We need to find joy in the little things in life.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I thought I had finally gotten all the wallets & things consolidated, then realized that I forgot the makeup bags...& the small drawer with some cheapo wallets...& a few MKors wallets inside the bags.


  You know how much I love wallets, and your collection makes you my Idol!  I own a few of the wallets in your collection but there are so many more I'd love to own.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> You know how much I love wallets, and your collection makes you my Idol!  I own a few of the wallets in your collection but there are so many more I'd love to own.


Your idol - oh my!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Your idol - oh my!


You have a beautiful wallet collection and you're organized! What's not to idolize?


----------



## Venessa84

My 2 D&Bs


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Venessa84 said:


> My 2 D&Bs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743984


Vanessa:  enjoy your D&B collection.  I love the colors on the larger one.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> You have a beautiful wallet collection and you're organized! What's not to idolize?


 Wait till I throw the rest of the stuff that I forgot into the box. Won't look so organized then lol.
Seriously tho, after rethinking, I should probably put something between the flo wallets to prevent pressure marks. Maybe a piece of cardboard.  This job is growing.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Lily:  I do put something between all my SLGs.  I don't know what the right thing to use is.... tissue paper?  white paper towel or napkins?  I do know that it should be a breathable material (no plastic or foam) and not a color that can transfer.  Experts would probably say acid free tissue paper.

And be sure if the box is plastic that it's uncovered so moisture can't build up on the leather.

Yes,  maintaining our collections is like maintaining a boat.... just easier... not hulls to scrape and paint!


----------



## Lilybarb

lavenderjunkie said:


> Lily:  I do put something between all my SLGs.  I don't know what the right thing to use is.... tissue paper?  white paper towel or napkins?  I do know that it should be a breathable material (no plastic or foam) and not a color that can transfer.  Experts would probably say acid free tissue paper.
> 
> And be sure if the box is plastic that it's uncovered so moisture can't build up on the leather.
> 
> Yes,  maintaining our collections is like maintaining a boat.... just easier... not hulls to scrape and paint!


Thanks LJ.  I'm using plain ole cardboard between the delicate ones to prevent the pressure marks & tho the container is plastic, I put silica gel packets inside. Since I am near water I put these packets in pretty much everything. They work great inside the jewelry boxes too.


----------



## BadWolf10

RuedeNesle said:


> I was so focused on the bags I didn't see the wall until you mentioned it.  That's how wonderful your collection is!


 Same, what a great collection, I didn't notice the wall at all!!



Lilybarb said:


> I thought I had finally gotten all the wallets & things consolidated, then realized that I forgot the makeup bags...& the small drawer with some cheapo wallets...& a few MKors wallets inside the bags.


Gorgeous, what a great collection of wallets!!!!!


----------



## totosmom

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4270067


----------



## totosmom

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4270067



Oh, I just love the Zip Zip - it's so easy to find things in it and such an graceful silhouette.  Is that a snakeskin?


----------



## fendifemale

totosmom said:


> Oh, I just love the Zip Zip - it's so easy to find things in it and such an graceful silhouette.  Is that a snakeskin?


Hi Totosmom! It was grey lizard.


----------



## all2joy

Ladies have you seen this Pretty Lady Alto? It's on sale 30% off with code BLACKFRIDAY





						Dooney & Bourke Alto Estelle
					

Shop the Alto Estelle at the official Dooney and Bourke online store. Get the unconditional 1-year Dooney Guarantee. Buy now or pay later.




					www.dooney.com


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> Ladies have you seen this Pretty Lady Alto? It's on sale 30% off with code BLACKFRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Alto Estelle
> 
> 
> Shop the Alto Estelle at the official Dooney and Bourke online store. Get the unconditional 1-year Dooney Guarantee. Buy now or pay later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dooney.com


It's a beautiful color.  Altos are hard to resist when on sale.


----------



## all2joy

Yes Indeed! I watch this one for months waiting on this 30% off sale….I’ve collided a few green pieces while waiting. Example: my green Converse?(hightop & low top)!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> Yes Indeed! I watch this one for months waiting on this 30% off sale….I’ve collided a few green pieces while waiting. Example: my green Converse?(hightop & low top)!


*A2J*;  you are one of the true Alto lovers.... you have an amazing Alto collection and you
USE your Alto handbags.   I just collect mine and then save them.  

 Reaching handbag overload,
combined with ever increasing prices.... I'm trying not to add any more Altos to my collection.
They are beautiful and worth the money,  but the styles over the last few years have not
impressed me.   I much prefer the older styles.   I'm reluctant to study the newer styles
for fear I will be drawn back into the Alto collection vortex.


----------



## all2joy

lavenderjunkie said:


> *A2J*;  you are one of the true Alto lovers.... you have an amazing Alto collection and you
> USE your Alto handbags.   I just collect mine and then save them.
> 
> Reaching handbag overload,
> combined with ever increasing prices.... I'm trying not to add any more Altos to my collection.
> They are beautiful and worth the money,  but the styles over the last few years have not
> impressed me.   I much prefer the older styles.   I'm reluctant to study the newer styles
> for fear I will be drawn back into the Alto collection vortex.



Yes, I love my Alto's! I've slacked in the past since the styles have changed. I hope they bring back some of the older styles. Like yourself, I'm reaching handbag overload. Really, someone sent the website, I had stopped strolling D & B page, the color drew me in, other than this color I don't see any more styles or colors that I would want. Also, the mailing system has changed, D & B free shipping was UPS Ground, it's now SurePost, which they deliver to the post office to deliver and that's an extra day or two before you receive it. 
My package is in today but UPS doesn't deliver to the USPS until later in the day.


----------



## all2joy

She’s in!


----------



## RuedeNesle

all2joy said:


> She’s in!
> 
> View attachment 5256048


She's beautiful!


----------



## Brendutch

all2joy said:


> She’s in!
> 
> View attachment 5256048


Gorgeous!


----------



## Purpleflower123

all2joy said:


> Yes, I love my Alto's! I've slacked in the past since the styles have changed. I hope they bring back some of the older styles. Like yourself, I'm reaching handbag overload. Really, someone sent the website, I had stopped strolling D & B page, the color drew me in, other than this color I don't see any more styles or colors that I would want. Also, the mailing system has changed, D & B free shipping was UPS Ground, it's now SurePost, which they deliver to the post office to deliver and that's an extra day or two before you receive it.
> My package is in today but UPS doesn't deliver to the USPS until later in the day.


Thanks for this info about shipping...I have noticed that!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

all2joy said:


> She’s in!
> 
> View attachment 5256048


*A2J*:  congratulations on your new Alto beauty.   I hope she's an amazing carry for you.
That green color is really growing on me.


----------



## all2joy

My latest new Dooney in the Alto Family in the color Steele Blue....For some reason I could not upload the picture.



https://www.dooney.com/alto-matalia...o&start=12&sz=48&cgid=dooney-collections-alto


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love that color.  Enjoy your new Alto.

Check out other Alto now that Dooney has new sale KICKOFF


----------



## chloe72

My first and only Dooney. I stumbled across this at a thrift store actually, could be vintage? If you know the style, please let me know! It’s gorgeous and leather is amazing quality


----------



## DooneyDucky

I've never seen that style. It looks like the Carrier and the Essex got together and made a baby. I looked Horsekeeping Dooney and couldn't find it. Maybe someone else knows more than I do.


----------

